#ubuntu-si 2011-06-13
<bogdanov> crazylemon
<bogdanov> djes
<nafisa> bogdanov, ti dogaja?
<bogdanov> ne
<bogdanov> ateb
<nafisa> ma, sem glih obisk domov nagnala
<bogdanov> kul
<nafisa> čvek čvek čvek
<nafisa> pa je tkoj urca naokol
<bogdanov> :)
<nafisa> zdej pa je Å¡ou miha, k si ga ob Å¡abloni gliha
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ej, ker nick :D hahaha ... fafam_njej :D
<nafisa> posodobitve za VLC
<nafisa> bigi alive :D
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<uni4dfx> help!
<uni4dfx> a je kdo tle :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: [rešeno] dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<teardrop> lo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejpan: [rešeno] dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<napsy> jutro
<bogdanov> lp
<kubanc> a kdo ve kako se dodaja network location v .ini datoteko?
<nafisa> Linux VirusScan -- "Windows found: Remove it ? [Y,Y]"
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<napsy> kubanc: v katero .ini datoteko?
<kubanc> je ze konec...
<kubanc> deluje :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] dpkg: error processing  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4997/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/38764_opxt9/inDaKlab.jpg
<nafisa> pri pidginu ... kaj je treba vpisat pod vir za gtalk?
<sajko> nc
<nafisa> če mi pol ne sprejme
<nafisa> če prazno pustim
<sajko> rabiš samo username (brez @gmail.com!), domain (ki je itak ze vpisan), pa password
<nafisa> sem Å¡e 1x vpisala ...
<sajko> in dela?
<nafisa> ej, za druge domene pa vpišem username brez domene ... pa example.com dol pod domeno?
<sajko> to pa se nism sprobu
<sajko> lahko zdele, sam minutko
<nafisa> saj bom jst
<nafisa> ni treba
<nafisa> ja, mi je prikazal stike
<sajko> no fajn
<CrazyLemon> kdo bo napisal kako novico na ubuntu.si ? :)
<sajko> ti
<sajko> :)
<sajko> a ni nobenga reporta iz prevajalskega piva? :D
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> a si bil tam?
<nafisa> slik ni iz tam
<nafisa> nism nič fotkala
<sajko> nope
<CrazyLemon> no pol žal ne moreš napisat reporta če te ni bilo tam ..izberi si kaj druzga :>
<sajko> haha
<sajko> imam drugo delo, morm avto oprat ker je ves rdec od zemlje :)
<CrazyLemon> to je 45min dela
<CrazyLemon> in Å¡e 15min za novico.. to pomeni
<CrazyLemon> se vidmo čez urco
<CrazyLemon> brb
<sajko> :))
<upd> ehe kak bi naštimal da se trash ikonca spreminja v orodni vrstici, ko je kaj notri in ko kaj ni
<nafisa> meni to dela avtomatsko
<CrazyLemon> to vsem dela avtomatsko :)
<nafisa> pidgin nima FB noter ... grrrr
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a ti slučajno veš, kako druge domene v gmailu nastaviš v pidginu?
<CrazyLemon> username@domena.com
<nafisa> kaj pa pol pod domeno napišeš?
<nafisa> pa vir?
<sajko> sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<nafisa> hvala, sajko
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> domeno? :>
<sajko> nafisa: a nis rekla da ti dela z drugo domeno?
<nafisa> ne, rekla sem, da mi za gmsil.com dela
<nafisa> da bom pa probala, kako z drugo domeno
<nafisa> Error getting info from Facebook.
<sajko> pri facebookchatu mors vpisan un username, ki ni enak login emailu
<sajko> janez.novak
<sajko> al pa nekej tko
<nafisa> ja, sej sem ...
<sajko> hm..
<sajko> mislm da sm pogruntov
<sajko> za Gtalk
<sajko> izbereš XMPP, vpišeš username, domeno, pa geslo
<sajko> pol greš pa pod advanced
<sajko> pa izbereš Force old SSL
<sajko> connect port daš 443
<sajko> pa connect server talk.google.com
<sajko> pa more dela
<sajko> delat*
<sajko> vsaj meni dela za mojo domeno
<sajko> seveda to računam da imaš prek google apps zrihtano
<sajko> dela?
<sajko> brb
<nafisa> ej, dela, sajko ... full hvala
<nafisa> zdej morm pa Å¡e FB porajtat
<upd> a za pidgin
<nafisa> jup
<upd> First and foremost, DDoSing is an act of peaceful protest on the Internet. The activity is no different than sitting peacefully in front of a shop denying entry. Just as is the case with traditional forms of protest...
<upd> hah
<napsy> khm
<napsy> ve kdo kak se naredi bridge za eth0 preko wlan0?
<upd> ip_forward ?
<upd> nekje v /sys/net/ipv4
<upd> i think
<napsy> damn
<napsy> % sudo brctl addif br0 wlan0              2011-06-13 15:22:13 luka pts/8
<napsy> can't add wlan0 to bridge br0: Operation not supported
<napsy> se komu sanja zaka to nebi delal
<Aseq> bridge br0 mora bit ustvarjen in ce se ne motim tudi 'up'
<napsy> to sm vse naredu
<napsy> eth0 mi lepo doda v bridge
<napsy> wlan0 pa noce
<sajko> napsy: kero wifi kartico pa imas?
<nafisa> uno gejevsko ma
<napsy> sajko: nevem integrirana v laptopu
<napsy> intel se mi zdi
<nafisa> lspci v konzolo vpiš pa ti izpiše
<nafisa> kolkr vem
<napsy> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<sajko> dej probi dat v Master mode
<sajko> zdej mas verjetno Managed
<sajko> sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode master
<napsy> ah da bi se se s tem moral igrat
<sajko> kaj bi pa sploh rad naredu
<napsy> mah nevermind bom pol raje kak drugi lan vtic poiskal :)
<nafisa> kako se prek konzole prijavim pod drugim uporabnikom?
<nafisa> al morem preklopit račune?
<alyosha> login USER
<miha> kir tu je arch fan?
 * CrazyLemon points at napsy
<nafisa> ammmmmmmm ... alyosha ... je ziher to to ... da kot en drug user pol inštaliram zadevo?
<nafisa> ker mi skos meče vun, da je login incorrect
<alyosha> jaa moglo bi bit ja
<alyosha> login nafisa
<alyosha> pass
<alyosha> in si v userju nafisa
<alyosha> or karkoli
<alyosha> nič šibam
<alyosha> CrazyLemon nadleguj malo on to ve use on je the man:D
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu že ma 'MAN'
<CrazyLemon> nauči se tega uporabljat pa bo vse lepo in prav
<nafisa> ne znam
<nafisa> gospe in gospodje, približujemo se postaji zidani most
<nafisa> ok ... help že znam ... sam nikol ne najdem kaj prevč pametnega
<Aseq> uporabno: man -k <keyword>   hint za tvoj problem: man su
<nafisa> sem inštalirala, hvala ... executable sem nrdila ... pol sem pa v tisti mapi not zagnala pa je šlo
<nafisa> sam ko bom lahko tut deinštal zdele delala :D
<nafisa> win live msn sem inštalirala ... eno od verzije 8 ...
<nafisa> pa mi neče v okence vpisat user account pa pass
<nafisa> porihtano ... sem e odstranla tut :D
<sajko> zakaj hoces msn v linuxu? :D
<sajko> a pidgin ni dost
<CrazyLemon> njen življenski moto je  "če ni 10 različnih chatov pol nima smisla bit na netu" :>
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a je kak ukaz, ko ti izpiše, kolk baterije še maš polne?
<nafisa> sajko, pidgina bom dol fuknla
<nafisa> mi je empathy bolš
<CrazyLemon> zakaj rabiš ukaz...sej je ikonca od baterije vedno prisotna
<CrazyLemon> drugač ne..ne da bi vedu..ampak verjetno obstaja ja :)
<nafisa> zdejle mam sam tega irca odprtega
<nafisa> prosim
<nafisa> hvala
<nafisa> mal komp drkam v pi*** ma*****
<nafisa> ker bom kmal formatirala disk
<nafisa> ni je
<nafisa> kr zginla mi je
<nafisa> ko sem WLmsn zagnala
<sajko> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<sajko> sam tole ti ne pokaze fancy % :)
<nafisa> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state: No such file or directory
<CrazyLemon> omg!!
<CrazyLemon> nekdo ti je ukradu baterijo!
<sajko> !!!
<sajko> pol pa nevem
<sajko> .D
<sajko> kje se pa ustavi pot?
<sajko> (s tabom si pomagej)
<nafisa> cat /proc/acpi/battery/
<nafisa> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/: Is a directory
<nafisa> tuki je Å¡e
<nafisa> pol naprej pa ne
<sajko> kva mas pa pol
<sajko> mogoce BAT1 ?
<sajko> :d
<nafisa> ja
<nafisa> present:                 yes
<nafisa> capacity state:          ok
<nafisa> charging state:          discharging
<nafisa> present rate:            1003 mA
<nafisa> remaining capacity:      717 mAh
<nafisa> present voltage:         10447 mV
<sajko> :P
<sajko>  no toj to
<sajko> .d
<nafisa> mili amperov na uro :D
<nafisa> super
<nafisa> kolk cajta mi bo še držala? :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e 717 mili amper ur
<nafisa> ne na uro .... mili amperovih ur
<nafisa> :d
<nafisa> sem skos okn pogledala pa se spomnla, da ni nikjer slasha :D
<nafisa> gospe in gospodje, približujemo se postaji celje
<nafisa> pol naslednja bo pa pragerskooooooooo
<nafisa> no, vidiš, CrazyLemon ... da mi niso batrije ukradl
<CrazyLemon> seveda so
<CrazyLemon> BAT0 so ti ukradli
<CrazyLemon> in ti dali gor BAT1
<nafisa> :(PPPPPPPPPP
<nafisa> la la la
<sajko> jap to se na facebooku zadnje cajte dogaja, da kradejo BAT0
<sajko> :D
<sajko> pol jih pa na bolhi prodajajo
<nafisa> teb so del možganov ukradl, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> sajko, dej no dej ... a lahko kdo z mano kdaj drži?
<CrazyLemon> s tabo drži sam tist tvoj dildo v torbi..noben drug
<nafisa> nimam ga v torbi!
<CrazyLemon> we dont care!
<nafisa> vse mam, sam dildota ne :D
<nafisa> če bi ga mela, bi to pomenlo, da ste tipi čist neuporabni razmišljanja s spodnjo glavo ...
<nafisa> sam dejstvo je ... da jo večina tipov uporablja skor ves čas ... sam spodnjo
<nafisa> zgornjo tule kdaj pa kdaj ker
<CrazyLemon> joj kdaj bo to pragersko!!!
<nafisa> oj, andrejz :*
<nafisa> saj jst grem v MB :D
<nafisa> saj proti pragerskem je slab signal
<nafisa> če te kaj potolaži
<nafisa> zdej grem mimo mojih rojstnih krajev
<nafisa> pol bom pa za pol urce zadremala
<CrazyLemon> rojstnih krajev?? si rojena v več kot ene kraju??
<nafisa> ja no ... rojena sem v celju ... ampak takoj, ko so me iz porodnišnice prinesli ... tud smatram pod to :D
<nafisa> pač ... celjsko območje
<andrejz> živjo nafisa
<nafisa> kako se ti zdi slikca?
<andrejz> luštna :)
<nafisa> a ne de ... take ritke skos gledam
<nafisa> no ja ... ne sam gledam :blush:
<CrazyLemon> :rolleyes:
<nafisa> nafisa nema signala
<sajko> (koncno)
<sajko> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa je Å¡la!
<CrazyLemon> lets party!
<miha> hey nafisa
<CrazyLemon> hm..zakaj povezava na irc se mi 'predstavi' kot tcp6       0      0 99.cent.si:58708        leguin.:afs3-fileserver ESTABLISHED
<CrazyLemon> afs3 fileserver
<alyosha> ludi limun
<alyosha> a si al nisi
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> Welcome to IV IV .cent.si - Please get the fuck out of here
<Grega> IV = 4 :)
<CrazyLemon> ma kae alyosha debeli
<CrazyLemon> IX
<CrazyLemon> hvala!
<alyosha> kae mona
<CrazyLemon> al bom bil fensi pa dam IC ?
<alyosha> se bom usedu nate!
<Grega> jaz bi pustil kr prazno :>
<CrazyLemon> ma usedi se na svojo rit!
<alyosha> dej dej ne se zezat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si bil na promenadi kaj te dni?
<alyosha> u kopru
<alyosha> so odprli limunbar
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> moram slikat da si daš za ozadje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> na promenadi nism bil ne
<CrazyLemon> že cca. 10 dni
<alyosha> lih zdj u tem času nekje so odprli to
<CrazyLemon> dej ti meni debeli povej
<CrazyLemon> ti zdej delaš za pošto ?
<alyosha> ma človek sem ti povedal ze zadnjic
<alyosha> da jaz veze nimam z pošto
<alyosha> sploh
<CrazyLemon> za koga pol delaš ?
<alyosha> pa za tipa tu ki dela za Delo direkt
<alyosha> in za primorkse
<CrazyLemon> nism reku da maš veze z pošto..js te prašam če delaš ZA pošto
<alyosha> in slovenske
<alyosha> in to
<CrazyLemon> pa tko povej
<alyosha> pa sem ti povedaw ze
<alyosha> moan
<CrazyLemon> nisi ..pa ne stokaj mi kle
<alyosha> nima to veze z pošto nikakor
<CrazyLemon> s temi moani
<alyosha> owww
<alyosha> bom zdj prišu gor ti vržem hišo u zrak:D
<alyosha> ugalvnem
<alyosha> razvoz časopisow je do jaja:D
<alyosha> smao tebi pa newem kdo vozi
<CrazyLemon> poštar
<CrazyLemon> reku sm ti že
<alyosha> ki čudno mi je to da neki vozi pošta
<alyosha> neki bozijo privat
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> pod kašno pošto spaadaš ti?
<alyosha> koper?
<CrazyLemon> pa ja
<CrazyLemon> pod kero pa bom
<alyosha> pa nawem
<alyosha> Å¡marje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma kako šmarje človek
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti to prek študentskega delaš?
<alyosha> pa gor si blizje Å¡marjam ko kopru mona
<alyosha> jaz delam samo na belo
<alyosha> drugače ne delam
<CrazyLemon> ma kako sm lahko bližje človek
<alyosha> pare na đep:D
<CrazyLemon> kje ti živiš
<alyosha> jz u kopru
<alyosha> ti pa u planinah gor
<alyosha> malo greš po šumici in si u šmarjah
<CrazyLemon> ma šumica ti je ..veš kje :D
<alyosha> dej dej nisi reesen:D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ti si (bil) kolesar..a si že bil na vršiču ?
<alyosha> jz sem bil z awtoM:D
<alyosha> in ti ne priporočam it z kolesom
<alyosha> oz. je precej brezveze
<alyosha> neki gonit u klanec brezveze
<CrazyLemon> js sm bil z busom pa kaj pol :D
<alyosha> ja ma z awtom je bolše
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej sm gonu v klanec na nanos :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> tip primirja nanos z vršičem
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> seveda..še posebi zato ker je večja nadmorska razlika
<CrazyLemon> na nanosu kot pa na vršiču ;)
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> glavno da je razlika večja.D
<alyosha> človek gor še awto zakuha
<alyosha> kaj boš rinu z kolesom gor
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> dej debeli
<CrazyLemon> hodi raje jest
<CrazyLemon> da ti ne zakuhaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> cura lih mi reže salamo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> uglavnem
<alyosha> kaj ni bolše se vozit po nekih normalnih poteh?
<alyosha> kot gonit u klanec ko mona
<alyosha> oz. najbolše kolesarjenje je na obnem kolesu doma
<alyosha> do jaja!
<CrazyLemon> kako je bolše bit doma kot zunaj na svežem zraku?
<CrazyLemon> weirdo en :/
<alyosha> svež zrak je overrated
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pejdi zdj
<alyosha> za vikend je
<alyosha> gor u planinah kjer sem zivels
<alyosha> svetovno prvenstvo
<alyosha> v gorksem maratonu
<alyosha> to je zate
<alyosha> ki si Å¡portnik
<alyosha> da te vidimo:D
<CrazyLemon> sej če grem bom šou za vikend na vršič :)
<CrazyLemon> in zdej je bil maraton franja
<CrazyLemon> samo nisem bil dovolj pripravljen za maraton :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> ta je zajeban gor
<alyosha> greš čez 4 občine
<alyosha> nekih 40km
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> več kot 2000m razlike u nadmosrki
<alyosha> višini
<CrazyLemon> maraton franja = 156km & 95km :)
<alyosha> ma po ravnici
<CrazyLemon> in to da je 2000m nadmorske razlike ti ne verjamem :)
<CrazyLemon> razn če se ne gre na mangart
<CrazyLemon> tam bi ti mogoče še verjel :)
<alyosha> ma jeje mislim da
<alyosha> nisem 100%
<alyosha> al je lih okoli
<alyosha> 2000m
<alyosha> sj iscem link
<alyosha> samo te planinci
<alyosha> so bogi
<alyosha> nimajo enega weba mona
<CrazyLemon> da ni na koncu 200m :>
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ce je world cup mona
<alyosha> nekki profi to
<alyosha> vec ko 3000 prijavljenih
<CrazyLemon> ma valda stari
<CrazyLemon> sj kul
<CrazyLemon> world cup..3000 prijavljenih ..pa nobenga web pagea
<CrazyLemon> sej ti verjamem veš
<Sky[x]> ejga pejt cez bled
<CrazyLemon> tko da ni treba iskat
<Sky[x]> se lohk pr men ustavs :_
<CrazyLemon> kje kaj zakaj :)
<alyosha> maahi5@yahoo.com
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> caki
<alyosha> jeje page
<CrazyLemon> dej spammer
<CrazyLemon> boš dobu ban!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> http://www.wmra.gm4o.si/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=55&Itemid=66&lang=sl
<Pepelka> Profil in podatki
<alyosha> to ne stekam
<alyosha> nekih usponov in spustov
<alyosha> mona kr neki
<CrazyLemon> in to je 2000m nadmorske razlike?? :>
<alyosha> 1500kaj
<CrazyLemon> 1399 :D
<CrazyLemon> sicer je kar dosti to za slovenske razmere...ampak daleč od 2000m
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Sledi dolg in zahteven vzpon (dolžina 6,5 km, višinska razlika 1230 m)         <- tole je fcked up :)
<alyosha> en del je ja
<alyosha> ki je kao grave
<alyosha> usi cedijo
<CrazyLemon> to je ta ::)
<alyosha> jz grem letos računam na 3:30 nekje
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mtbslovenia.net/ture/nanos/opis.htm
<Pepelka> MTBSlo - Nanos - opis
<CrazyLemon>  Višinska razlika  Višinska razlika
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> 1480 m
<CrazyLemon> samo nism js po tej Å¡ou
<CrazyLemon> mi smo Å¡li tam iz podnanosa
<alyosha> weird people
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> tole me pa tudi čaka http://www.kolesarski-vzpon-na-mangart.si/core.php
<alyosha> The Google Earth Plugin is currently only available on Windows and Mac OS X 10.4+.
<alyosha> ???
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra
<alyosha> jz bom ko uni z ATVjem za tabo Å¡ow:D
<alyosha> spodbuda
<alyosha> pa to me matra mona
<alyosha> kaj samo za wine mona
<CrazyLemon> pač plugina ne moreš uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa uporabljaš google earth
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> in kako da rešimo zdj to?!
<CrazyLemon> tako da uporabljaš google earth app :)
<alyosha> samo če je kao 3d animacija poti
<CrazyLemon> kje
<alyosha> na unem kao maratou
<alyosha> caki
<alyosha> http://www.gm4o.si/wmra/plugins/Pot_wmra/pot_sl.html
<Pepelka> gm4o
<CrazyLemon> probaj izvozit pot
<CrazyLemon> in jo uvozi v google earth
<alyosha> ja ma moram prvo eartha downloadat
<alyosha> itd itd
<alyosha> rajši grem na lapatopa od cure
<alyosha> samo jim bom prijavu mona
<alyosha> diskriminacija
<alyosha> nemorajo to tko
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj je problem downloadat človek
<CrazyLemon> maš 10mbps
<alyosha> res maš res:D
<alyosha> Å¡e malo pa bom mew 50
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo ta qrčev maraton je tek mona
<CrazyLemon> js ne tečem
<CrazyLemon> komaj zdej vidu slike :D
<alyosha> pa ja človek
<alyosha> ti pravim da je tek
<alyosha> ne pa kolo
<Sky[x]> http://apina.biz/41932.jpg
<Pepelka> http://apina.biz/41932.jpg
<Sky[x]> :P
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kaj si ji to naredu:D
<miha> fajn o prevzgoj nazijev na tvslo1 :)
<miha> Å¡koda da avstrijcev pa italijanov niso tkole, bi dans dal mir
<miha> tvslo 2
<upd> Kako delimo programsko opremo glede na načine nakupa?
<upd> Horizontalna programska oprema
<upd> vertikalna programska oprema
<upd> kwaj kle fora ve kdo ?
<zgaga> miha
<miha> zgaga
<zgaga> a si uporabljo ze kej userfuncs oz. klicanje svojega php fajla v typu?
<miha> čak da preverim :)
<zgaga> to je tako kot tukaj:  http://www.typo3wizard.com/en/snippets/common-problems-and-solutions/simple-userfunc.html
<Pepelka> TYPO3 Wizard: Simple UserFunc
<miha> zgaga, ne sam klicu sm php kot proceduro
<miha> da je v en okvir neki izpisal
<miha> pol sm nehu s typo3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<bogdanov> jo
<napsy> lp
<bogdanov> kva se dela?
<Sky[x]> jo
<sasa84> oj
<kubanc> halo mafo..
<upd> sasa84; dj kšno devico posveti, pa mi jo prodaj pol :D
<sasa84> upd, ne bo Å¡lo :P
<upd> ha :D
<upd> lahk nafiso
<upd> :D
<sasa84> ma veš kaj...to je sam za mlade ženske, k niso žvele javno v grehu
<sasa84> če ej posvetitev device...rabmo device! :P
<kekec> Zakaj ubuntujev irc ne mara Tora :/
<Jorky> čer
<miha> sasa84, ti si devica?
<miha> čer Jorky
<Jorky> :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.lugos.si/lugos/rms2000/pic/RMS-2000-10-14/pic00053.jpg
<Jorky> hehe stalman na Bledu legenda
<uni4dfx> kekec freenode ne mara tora zato k prinaša same spamerje
<uni4dfx> http://www.lugos.si/lugos/rms2000/pic/RMS-2000-10-14/pic00040.jpg <-- stallman in polž :D
<uni4dfx> na bledu
<Jorky> kdaj si pa to posnel?
<uni4dfx> nism jst
<uni4dfx> kot vidš je datum 14.10.2000
<Jorky> mislm kdaj je potekal ta obisk
<Jorky> uf
<Jorky> dolgo nazaj
<Jorky> :)
<sasa84> miha, itak!
<upd> sasa84; heh cool :D
<upd> kako pa veste da so device ?
<upd> jo župnik pošlje k ginekologu ?
<upd> :)
<sasa84> upd, ja sprobamo a ne :P
<upd> ha :D
<sasa84> ;)
<upd> ji daste vibrator pa vidite če ga zna vklopit
<upd> :D
<sasa84> lol
<upd> :p
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> kaj pa če baterije crknejo?
<Jorky> a vibrator sploh ma baterije?
<uni4dfx> Jorky lepo te prosim to je pa ja splošna izobrazba
<upd> ne na sončne celice je
<upd> k je full sonca tam notr
<upd> haha
<upd> :D
<Jorky> ja sorry no ne uporabljam tega, oziroma ga še nikol v lajfu v živo nism vidu, kako naj pol vem kako to deluje
<upd> heh je na batarije seveda :>
<uni4dfx> na 230V
<Jorky> lol
<Jorky> ženske majo pa res probleme
<uni4dfx> Moč: 2-5kW
<Jorky> če lukna ni polna je cel hudič
<CrazyLemon> kekec kdo je reku da freenode ne mara tor-a? /whois miha
<uni4dfx> js sm enkrat pognal tor exit node
<uni4dfx> in biu benan na freenodu za 3 mesce
<uni4dfx> :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx ti si spešl kejs :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a si vidu sliko
<uni4dfx> stallman in žorž na barki v blejskem jezeru :D
<CrazyLemon> sm..tistga druzga ne poznam
<uni4dfx> ???
<CrazyLemon> polž pa zgleda zlo mlad :D
<uni4dfx> ne veš kdo je Richard Stallman ??
<upd> a ni ta bil na pikniku tud
<CrazyLemon> zveni znano ampak ne bi vedu ne
<uni4dfx> Ustanovitelj FSF - Free Software Foundation?
<upd> not. :P
<uni4dfx> Avtor GNU projekta?
<CrazyLemon> upd un je bil en drug :D
<CrazyLemon> less hairy :D
<uni4dfx> če napišeš v terminal
<upd> hah mja skoraj isti :]
<uni4dfx> gcc --version
<uni4dfx> ti izpiše: Free Software Foundation
<uni4dfx> avtor je en izmed glavnih programerjev
<uni4dfx> mislm stallman
<miha> CrazyLemon, :D
<uni4dfx> pa on je GPL izumu
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx torej želiš povedat da je tale tip kr pomemben??
<uni4dfx> da
<CrazyLemon> :))
<uni4dfx> brez njega nebi blo linux desktopa dons
<miha> sami hipiji :)
<CrazyLemon> sej na wikiju lepo piše
<CrazyLemon> "His best work was done under heavy influence of LSD."
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> jst grem pančat...jutr mam šiht
<upd> CrazyLemon; ke to piše ?
<CrazyLemon> na wikipediji
<CrazyLemon> poglej poglavje "I'm just kidding dude"
<upd> ne najde
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne bereš tapravega poglavja
<upd> da
<kekec_> ma probu sm z ene 10 tor nodi
<kekec_> pa so vsi že bannani
<kekec_> bomo vidl zdej
<kekec>  You are banned from this server- Due to abuse we currently accept tor connections via our tor-sasl service only. See freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml - questions can be directed to tor-kline@freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> ah ta mladina :)
<kekec> tor-sasl?
<kekec> šašl? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasl ja
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/foto-nov-brazilski-cukrcek-analu-campos/259778
<Pepelka> Foto: Nov brazilski "cukrček" - Analu Campos :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> pa naj še kdo reče da 90-60-90 ni hot
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> kekec, si registriran na nickserv?
<kekec> ne
<kekec> mislm, kekec je baje
<miha> registriri se.
<miha> če še nisi
<kekec> rabm spremenit ime ane?
<miha> kir irc client maš?
<kekec> xchat original
<miha> ja prost ime mora bit no
<kekec> damn zdej rabm novo cool ime
<miha> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor tu so navodila kak se povežeš
<Pepelka> About freenode: IRC Servers
<miha> torej rabiš nickserv user pass
<miha> http://freenode.net/sasl/cap_sasl_xchat.pl tole skopiraš pod .xchat2/
<miha> pol pa sam /sasl freenode set tvojnick tvojpass plain
<miha> pa greš na onion server od freenode
<miha> to je to
<miha>  /sasl set freenode tvojnick tvojpass plain
<miha> tko
<miha> kekec, bedanec?
<kekec> neki bl geekovskega
<CrazyLemon> zakaj plain?
<miha> ne vem
<miha> blowfish je Å¡e opcija
<miha> sam nism probu
<miha> dh-blowfish
<miha> namest plain
<miha> http://www.nixternal.com/freenode-irc-connect-and-auth-securely/ DH-BLOWFISH torej
<Pepelka> Freenode IRC - Connect And Auth Securely - Richard A. Johnson's Blog
<miha> ne vem, men blowfish tle ne dela
<CrazyLemon>  SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network().
<miha> CrazyLemon, /set freenode nick pass plain       ... za blowfish neki manjka
<CrazyLemon> miha sm že
<CrazyLemon> a nick kot trenutni nick
<CrazyLemon> al nick kot registriran 'nick'
<miha> nickserv
<miha> nick
<miha> nickserv user
<CrazyLemon> no to sm dal
<CrazyLemon> pa mi je izpisalo tisto zgoraj
<CrazyLemon> za blowfish pa /sasl mechanisms
<CrazyLemon> pri meni ni blowfish supported :)
<miha> za blowfish sasl ... sudo apt-get install  libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl libcrypt-dh-perl libcrypt-blowfish-perl    tule piše  libcrypt-openssl-bignum-perl libcrypt-dh-perl libcrypt-blowfish-perl
<miha> doh http://www.vglug.info/forums/vglug-discussion/freenode-irc-connect-ssl-with-sasl-authentication-port-70707000 tle
<Pepelka> Freenode Irc - Connect via SSL with SASL authentication via  port 7070/7000 | Vibrant GNU/Linux User Group
<miha> pa xchat sm moral restartat
<miha> no ne vem če openssl nujn
<miha> :)
<bedanc> bemti ej tale irc sasl+ssl+tor+xchat je dost nerodn
<bedanc> končno mi je ratal
<bedanc> sam vseen nej grem v pm
<bedanc> gre*
<bedanc> :)
<uni4dfx> bedanc dodej zravn Å¡e bnc
<uni4dfx> na katerga se povež isto prek sasl/ssl
<bedanc> kko pa to v xchatu nrdim
<bedanc> no sj to bom najdu
<bedanc> kerga nej pa uporabm
<bedanc> pa kko nej naštimam da bo automatično
<bedanc> ker host je zdej napisal k sm se joinov?
<CrazyLemon> * bedanc (~bedanc@188-230-147-90.dynamic.t-2.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<bedanc> basla
<Tadej> lol
<CrazyLemon> ]:)
<Tadej> CrazyLemon: a prides v soboto na siuug piknik?
<CrazyLemon> Tadej a bo na obali? :>
<Tadej> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> pol ne..sj tudi da bi bil na obali me ne bi bilo..ker bom verjetno večino dneva na vršiču
<bedanc> a Å¡e vedno t2?
<CrazyLemon> ja :S
<bedanc> k mi je čudn kr se mi xchat poveže prek localhost:9050
<bedanc> ampak tor zihr dela
<CrazyLemon> sam je naiven tale naš kekec :)
<bedanc> zakaj pa tole napiše?
<bedanc> * End of /MOTD command.
<bedanc> * bedanc sets mode +Z bedanc
<bedanc> * bedanc sets mode +i bedanc
<bedanc> * Found your IP: [127.0.6.5]
<bedanc> * Unknown MODE flag
<CrazyLemon> :S
<bedanc> zakaj ip v 127??
<CrazyLemon> očitno tor tko deluje :S
<bedanc> to mi server napiše :/
<miha> 9050 je tor client
<miha> ups.. verjetn proxy
<miha> ki uporabl
<miha> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TransparentProxy tule preusmeri na 9040 na tor
<Pepelka> doc/TransparentProxy – Tor Bug Tracker & Wiki
<bedanc> ma dj ni mi ratal
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda :S
<bedanc> vedno mi napiše da je ta ip bannan
<miha> vmes ti ratal
<bedanc> ma ja
<miha> bedanc, .onion uporabli
<bedanc> kdaj mi je ratal?
<bedanc> sej ga
<bedanc> oz. zdj ne k bom pop****
<miha> 23:45 * bedanc (~bedanc@gateway/tor-sasl/bedanc) has joined #ubuntu-si
<bedanc> aha ok kul
<miha> takrat ti ratal :)
<bogdanov> lol
<bedanc> brb
<bogdanov> crazylemon care sta ima novog?
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov nč..film gledam :)
<bogdanov> ma i to sam mislio
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa mogu bi se učit spletne tehnologije..sam se mi ne da :)
<bogdanov> last night
<bogdanov> haha
<bedanc> zdej?????????????????
<miha> bedanc, dela
<bedanc> ok kul
<bedanc> :)
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov Paul, The Adjustment Bureau, Hanna, Priest, Cedar Rapids
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Source Code
<CrazyLemon> :)
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> oks
<CrazyLemon> se slišmo čez teden dni :D
<bogdanov> kam gres
<bogdanov> u dalmacijo
<CrazyLemon> nikamor..ti maš dovolj filmov za teden dni :D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toj res
<bogdanov> sm mislu da gres u zrce
<bogdanov> zurat
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov 5 days of war
<CrazyLemon> rade serbedzija igra :)
<bogdanov> :)
<bogdanov> zdj bom
<bogdanov> paul
<bogdanov> gledu
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> paul je smešn :D
<bogdanov> kul
 * CrazyLemon spamma napsyjev wall
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> aj ksn skuter
<CrazyLemon> poglej v garažo
<CrazyLemon> zihr je vsaj en
<bogdanov> jah
<bogdanov> to jih je
<bogdanov> 10
<bogdanov> :)
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> u tvoj
<bogdanov> garaz
<bogdanov> ksn
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-14
<CrazyLemon> mah kje..mi smo tok revni da nimamo sploh garaže..parkiramo avto kr na sosedovi njivi , kjer sosed ima posejano koruzo
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> kul
<CrazyLemon> :>
<bogdanov> :>
<bogdanov> sta imaaa
<CrazyLemon> mah nč
<CrazyLemon> mal ponavljam
<bogdanov> kva
<bogdanov> abecedo
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> JS abecedo
<nafisa> zakej me usi napadajo, če sm zadeta? pač se nečesa ne spomnem, madona
<bogdanov> a dj no
<bogdanov> kasne mas
<CrazyLemon> prau tiste mumilarske fore ma
<bogdanov> sam res
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> lahko noč, CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> najt
<nafisa> bigiiiiiiiiii
<nafisa> je došel
<uni4dfx> ffs, ne morm spat
<bogdanov> :>
<nafisa> ti tut ne?
<nafisa> če bi bil CrazyLemon zdej tu, bi reku, da maš mumilarske fore
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> sj ma
<bogdanov> ce jemles mumila nemors spat
<bogdanov> :P
<nafisa> aja?
<nafisa> nisem vedla ... razen po tahitrem
<nafisa> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/253446_170104699719367_100001595146008_464662_227463_n.jpg
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100001595146008
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqqBt9gMCAY&feature=share
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;"WISE MEN SAY"&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> grem
<bogdanov> ajde
<bogdanov> nafisa
<bogdanov> po pamet
<bogdanov> :*
<uni4dfx> still cannot sleep
<uni4dfx> x_x
<Guest59947> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<krusi> jutro
<nafisa> evo, majmuni ...
<CrazyLemon> wii..nov ubuntu.si fb rekord...141 lajkov..matr kok smo hudi....wiiiii
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<bogdanov> cist hudo
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi890019097/
<Pepelka> IMDb Video: Age of Heroes: International Trailer
<bogdanov> dobr
<bogdanov> :D
<nafisa> ja, CrazyLemon ... trije lajki so od mene
<nafisa> kaj se veseliš
<CrazyLemon> ja..sj vem za tvojo razcepljeno osebnost
<nafisa> ne .... samo trojno življenje
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> kubanc ne bo sel na Blazevica al kako se ze pise :D. Pa tud Ubuntu meeting na koncertu kjer je vecji del zenske populacije? Mam obcutek da niti U od Ubuntuja nebi izgovoril? :P :D
<nafisa> joj, kubanc
<nafisa> :D
<uni4dfx> lol
<uni4dfx> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?sclient=psy&hl=en&biw=1366&bih=631&source=hp&q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.fri.uni-lj.si%2Fsi%2Fnovice_in_dogodki%2Faktivne%2F12684%2Fnovica.html&aq=f&aqi&aql&oq&pbx=1
<Pepelka> Aktivne novice - FRI
<krusi> in pol folk enga k je "delal" FRI kot pa enka k obvlada stvari iz FRI pa nima diplome :D
<bedanc> moodle majo haha
<bedanc> in zakaj ne blokirajo zunanjih ipjev'
<bedanc> ?
<bedanc> na testih?
<krusi> ma sej mislm da vcasih so kabl pac vn potegnil,sam sej se vedno najde ksn drug nacin
<krusi> oz. mi smo se na list papirja te izpite delal :D
<uni4dfx> sej so blokirani zunanji IPji
<uni4dfx> do testov...
<uni4dfx> ampak še zmer greš lahko pa do učilnice tako od zuni kot od znotri :D
<miha> uporablja kdo torchat ?
<napsy> miha: ka si tolk mahjen na ta tor? :)
<miha> napsy, mrežne zadeve me vedn zanimale... zdj se pač to učim...
<napsy> ok
<miha> jej dela :D
<CrazyLemon> kr ukor dobila lol
 * miha spet preveč tor študiral
<miha> http://freenode.si/tor/torchat-over-transparent-proxy.txt
<CrazyLemon> tole je zanimivo http://www.stgraber.org/2011/06/14/app-containing-on-the-modern-linux-desktop/
<Pepelka> &#8220;App&#8221; containing on the modern Linux desktop | Stéphane Graber's website
<LulzSec> Lp
<miha> lulz
<LulzSec> kateri program se uporablja na ubuntu za ircanje?
<miha> xchat kvirc irssi recimo?
<CrazyLemon> ff
<LulzSec> kiri je vgrajen mislim
<LulzSec> oz. že dodan v repozitorije ali celo v ubuntu 11.04
<miha> vsi ti so v repozitoriju
<LulzSec> okej mam xchat zdaj... kako se povežem npr na ta chat?
<CrazyLemon> /server -ssl irc.freenode.net 7000
<LulzSec> in kam to vpišem?
<CrazyLemon> v spodnjo vrstico?
<CrazyLemon> a imaš še kje kako okno  za pisanje? :)
<LulzSec> http://www.shrani.si/f/3T/c2/l5fS6VN/screenshot.png
<LulzSec> tak to zgleda
<CrazyLemon> najdi Freenode
<CrazyLemon> ter klikni Connect :)
<CrazyLemon> pa seveda izpolni podatke
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> lulz
<bogdanov> jo
<Guest60842> evo me
<bogdanov> to care
<LulzSec> ;D
<bogdanov> evo tebe
<CrazyLemon> /nick EvoMe
<EvoMe> CrazyLemon
<EvoMe> kaj pa vpišem, če se hočem povezat na: http://www.irc.lc/anonops/
<Pepelka> #operationpayback : Chat on operationpayback IRC channel - AnonOps WebChat
<CrazyLemon> CTRL + T
<CrazyLemon> /server irc.anonops.li
<CrazyLemon> pol pa z ukazom /join #imekanala
<CrazyLemon> greš na tist h4x0r kanal
<miha> :)))
<CrazyLemon> lp
<miha> CrazyLemon, sej je fajn chat, si probu kdaj?
<EvoMe> hvala ti :))
<EvoMe> lulzsec pa ravno heka http://t.co/Kgsq9LP
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> ne vem če ddos ravno šteje pod hekanje
<SecLulz> ja ni neposredno kradenje, samo itak delajo to for lulz :D
<miha> smo slišal ja
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> SecLulz, ti tud kej delaš?
<SecLulz> ja
<SecLulz> samo nič z ilegalo
<SecLulz> We just wiped out the login server for Eve Online, and it accidentally took their website out at the same time:
<SecLulz> eveonline.com
<Grega> smeha polna kapa
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT7_CtjEVFU aha :)
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Lioness tries to eat baby at the zoo.&#x202c;&rlm;
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> se morda da kako registrirati nick na ircu tako, da ga lahko samo ti vedno uporabljaš?
<upd> da /nickserv register
<OpenSourceCode> upd da/nicserv register
<OpenSourceCode> :))
<bogdanov> sudo rm -rf /*
<miha> če slučajn nick že v uporabi daš /msg nickserv identify tvojnickservnick tvoje geslo    pa /msg nickserv ghost tvojnickservernick
<miha> recimo, če dol padeš pa nočeš čakat
<miha> al pa če kdo tvoj nick uporabla :
<OpenSourceCode> -NickServ- Invalid password for OpenSourceCode.
<upd> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<upd>  kaj pa sedajj :S
<upd> -NickServ- Information on OpenSourceCode (account OpenSourceCode):
<upd> -NickServ- Registered : Sep 22 16:48:15 2010 (37 weeks, 6 days, 01:35:15 ago)
<upd> -NickServ- Last addr  : ~OpenSourc@cpe2-6-136.cable.triera.net
<upd> -NickServ- Last seen  : Sep 22 16:49:41 2010 (37 weeks, 6 days, 01:33:49 ago)
<upd> -NickServ- Flags      : HideMail
<upd> priporočljivo je ne pozabljati geslo.
<OpenSourceCode> kaj pa lahko anrdim?
<OpenSourceCode> ja to sploh ni moje
<upd> torej lahko pozabiš na ta nick.
<miha> OpenSourceCode, če si ga registriral in potrdil mail, greš na #freenode pa rečeš da ti nov pass pošljejo na ta mail
<miha> ne bodo pa povedal kir mail pa to
<miha> pač pošljejo nov mail na tist ki je registriru nick
<OpenSourceCode> aha
<sasa84> elow
<miha> halo  :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B9IHm5oQJg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Vesoljci&#x202c;&rlm;
<upd> omg sorodniki pahorja
<upd> imel je obliko zvezde, haha on si zvezdo predstavlja tako k jo je v 1. razredu risal s petimi kraki xD
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<sasa84> oj miha :)
<Grega> priporoca kdo kak movie? akcija/drama/sci-fi
<sasa84> hm...
<CrazyLemon> Grega hanna
<CrazyLemon> source code
<CrazyLemon> age of heroes
<CrazyLemon> priest - akcija/sci-fi
<Grega> uuuh, overload
<Grega> kr ti zberi :>
<CrazyLemon> pa največ sci-fija je v priestu :)
<CrazyLemon> nato source code
<CrazyLemon> ampak source code nima tok akcije
<CrazyLemon> hanna nima tok sci-fija..ampak ma kr dost akcije
<CrazyLemon> age of heroes pa Å¡e nism gledal..je pa zgodovinska drama/akcija
<CrazyLemon> poglej si trailerje pa se odloči za priesta
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grega> shit, vseposod kamur grem morem razmisljat! i hate that shit
<CrazyLemon> na wcju pa ja ne razmišljaš preveč...ali pač?!?!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> mah, tud
<Grega> pizda, zdaj pa se naj razmisljam kateri release naj downloadam
<Grega> treba bo postrelit par teh piratov
<CrazyLemon> downloadaš??????
<CrazyLemon> madona..tega pa ne podpiramo na ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> tko da offtopic!!!!!111
<Grega> saj pol vrnem
<CrazyLemon> aja..a pol si sam sposodiš?
<CrazyLemon> no to pa je kul
<Grega> eee, pa to ti pravim!
<CrazyLemon> hah! https://twitter.com/#!/PGantar
<Pepelka> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> model tweet-a
<CrazyLemon> car :D
<CrazyLemon> zato ga ni blo danes na seji ! :D
<CrazyLemon> http://jpg.artige.no/store/6605.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zgaga> a obstaja neki taksnega kot wamp ali pa xampp, samo da ima phpunit ze prilozen zraven?
<CrazyLemon> zgaga ne da bi js vedu
<CrazyLemon> a je tako težko namestit phpunit ? :)
<upd> in kaj mi ta liferea koristi če mi ne prikaže novice ampak samo naslov novice prek rss wtf ?
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/4UBq4Z7E
<Pepelka> [C++] #include <iostream>  #include <cstdlib>  using namespace std;  int const n = 5;  - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> mi lahko kdo razoži zakaj mi ne izračuna dobro vsote obeh diagonal?
<marko-_-> napsy, miha CrazyLemon Grega ping
<marko-_-> BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> definiraj 'ne izračuna dobro' ?
<marko-_-> izračuna vedno preveč
<marko-_-> 49 46 45 37 17
<marko-_-> 32 12 26 23 24
<marko-_-> 42 10 9 43 8
<marko-_-> 7 13 27 3 12
<marko-_-> 38 49 44 17 14
<marko-_-> Vsota je: 174
<marko-_-> dejanska vsota je 190
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti zdj sploh seštevaš.. 49 + 12+ 9 + 3 + 14 ?
<marko-_-> da
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e drugo diagonalo
<marko-_-> pa ja, 9 naj dvakrat prišteje
<marko-_-> pač, ko se sreča v sredini
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> LOL
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> pri enem for-u greš od 0 do 5
<CrazyLemon> pri drugem pa od 4 do 0
<marko-_-> ja razumem ja
<marko-_-> sem zdaj dal za drugo diagonalo
<marko-_-> for (int i=4;i>=0;i--)
<marko-_-> 	{
<marko-_-> 		for (int j=0;j<n;j++)
<marko-_-> 		{
<CrazyLemon> in?
<marko-_-> sem popravil =)
<marko-_-> dejansko je bil pogoj narobe
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] rvr: [vodič] Program Gmote (povezava Android mobilnik - Pc Ubuntu)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4688/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> 3
<CrazyLemon> 2
<CrazyLemon> 1
<CrazyLemon> ..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [vodič] Program Gmote (povezava Android mobilnik - Pc Ubuntu)  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4688/new/posts/
<bogdanov> joo
<bogdanov> crazy man
<CrazyLemon> sup dawg
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> matr...spi se mi
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-15
<nafisa> a res?
<nafisa> te pa idi spat?
<CrazyLemon> te pa nea 'rem čuj
<CrazyLemon> tole pa je brat od strele matthai-a
<CrazyLemon> strela jaka
<CrazyLemon> strela..mudel
<CrazyLemon> jaka..kaj te matra..zaupaj nam svoje težave
<jaka> trenutno nobene
<CrazyLemon> čemu pol tok skačeš ?     ah že vem! na trampolinu ircaš!
<jaka> ne :D
<jaka> nastavljal sem, da se samodejno poveže na določene kanale
<jaka> in sem samo sprobal, če deluje
<jaka> in deluje ;)
<CrazyLemon> ma bravo!
<jaka> na začetku malo težav ampak deluje
<CrazyLemon> mi na ubuntu-si smo ponosni ko uporabniki sami sebi pomagajo!
<jaka> :D
<CrazyLemon> manj dela za nas == happy ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> kaj te je pa prineslo na ubuntu-si? :)
<jaka> ja verjamem
<jaka> malo sem prišel pogledat
<CrazyLemon> a tko :)
<jaka> jap
<CrazyLemon> kje si pa prebral o ubuntu-si kanalu?  da mam mal feedbacka kaj folk bere :)
<jaka> za kanal sem izvedel preko ubuntu.si
<jaka> na vsake toliko časa obiščem ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> a na wikiju si prebral?
<jaka> ne
<jaka> pod skupnost sem Å¡el
<jaka> tam sem pa prišel do kanala
<CrazyLemon> ah..
<CrazyLemon> si pa mogu dost prebrat :D
<jaka> :D
<jaka> zelo malo
<nafisa> jao, no, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> kaj jakata matraš?
<CrazyLemon> ne bit tečna baba
<nafisa> nisem tečna, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> torej Å¡e en voayer? :D
<nafisa> če nimate iPhona ... potem nimate iPhona :D
<CrazyLemon> n8
<nafisa> lahko noč. CrazyLemon
<bogdanov> sta imaaaa
<nafisa> nič
<napsy> oj hoj
<bogdanov> jo
<nafisa> oj, napsy
<uni4dfx> a kej Å¡pilate minecraft
<napsy> jutro
<upd> najbolš je ko se hočejo oglasi prikazat pa se flash sesuje, i like linux.
<napsy> :)
<teardrop> lo
<OpenSourceCode> Lp
<nafisa> oj, OpenSourceCode
<napsy> lp
<alyosha> hejho a je kdo tu?:D
<alyosha> me zanima za te mini dvd-je
<alyosha> ki so obojestranski
<alyosha> kaj to predvajajo samo DL dvd-romi al tudi navadni
<alyosha> pa ga obrneš?:)
<krusi> mislis dvoslojni al prov dvostranski?
<krusi> dvoslojne bi moral vecina novig enot znat brati, dvostranske pa pac obracas :)
<alyosha> krusi ma nevem točno:) mini dvd je dvostranski mislim da ker ko snemaš s kamero(kamera snema direkt na dvd) snema prvo 30min
<alyosha> in pol obrneš dvd
<alyosha> da snemš nprej
<krusi> pol najbrs obracas dvd tud v racunalniku, nism se videl readerja za obojestransko :)
<CrazyLemon> kamera snema direkt na dvd??
<CrazyLemon> to pa prvič slišim
<alyosha> CrazyLemon jeste...tudi ni tko grozno nova je pa smeh
<CrazyLemon> mora bit ogromna
<alyosha> das notri minidvd in snema direkt gor das u pc ingledas:)
<krusi> ne,tok je stara da snema, zdej majo vecinoma flash :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..mini dvd
<alyosha> CrazyLemon jaja mini mini:D dvd bi bil malo prevelik.D
<CrazyLemon> to pol pomeni da no way da snemaš full hd
<alyosha> ma ni blo takrat se full hd sploh
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kamera ne znore tega
<alyosha> zmore:D
<CrazyLemon> in pol si se snemal s punco v kaj..480x320???
<CrazyLemon> omg!
<alyosha> nen e ni samo 480
<alyosha> je malo jače
<krusi> sej gre do 720p :P
<alyosha> nwem nwem praw bi mogu pogledat kašna je kvaliteta
<CrazyLemon> krusi a misliš da gre?
<CrazyLemon> nekak dvomim
<alyosha> uglavnem zdj neki tam jih muči ker so dali dvd (mini dvd) v pc
<alyosha> in ga kao ne zazna sploh
<alyosha> ?
<alyosha> zato sem mislu da mogoče bere te mini ploščke samo DL-rom
<krusi> sej je 5.2G placa na minidvd, double sided to, neki za 720p ze gre gor
<alyosha> ma kje 5,2 ni tolko
<alyosha> čepraw bi moglo bit ja
<alyosha> 2,8 na eno stran
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim na kapaciteto dvdja..mislim bl na pisanje ob snemanju 720p..ne vem če je tok hitra kamerca
<alyosha> uglavnem kje bi lahko bil problem da ne bere diska?
<CrazyLemon> si probal v drugem pcju?
<alyosha> ne Å¡e ki nimam doma tega
<alyosha> to me zanima ja da nesem s sabo lapatopa
<alyosha> da widimo če bo delalo na drugem
<Grega> helloow
<Grega> kaj je: ZREZEK V DŽUVEČ OMAKI
<Grega> ali pa: SAFALADA NA ŽARU
<alyosha> :D
<Grega> a ve kdo
<Grega> safalada je zgleda klobasa
<alyosha> ja zrezek v đuveč omaki je pač zrezek v neki tej omaki zelenjavni
<Grega> eev
<alyosha> đuveč kolkor jaz vem je neka paprikasta zelenjavna zadeva
<Grega> fuck it
<alyosha> samo nisem 100%
<alyosha> si pogooglal?
<alyosha> !g đuveč
<Pepelka> Kulinarična Slovenija - Đuveč riž http://www.kulinarika.net/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3001&amp;besede=ri%C5%BE
<Grega> bomo kr wienera
<krusi> a ni neki paradajz pa jajce
<Grega> ne, pico bom!
<alyosha> jes jes
<alyosha> paradajz
<alyosha> paprika
<alyosha> & stuff
<krusi> uglavnem, rajs meso naroc :D
<alyosha> priporočamo pico ja:D
<alyosha> kaj je pa safalada pa se mi sanja ne
<alyosha> !g safalada
<Pepelka> Recept: Safalade na žaru - Kulinarika.net http://www.kulinarika.net/recepti/3846/zar/safalade-na-zaru/
<krusi> pica still wins :)
<alyosha> samo te safalade pa ne zgledajo slabo
<CrazyLemon> safalada
<alyosha> neka klobasa prerezana
<alyosha> z sirom in Å¡unko
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ti ki si bosko povej nam kaj je safalada
<alyosha> in če valja?:d
<CrazyLemon> safalada je sestra od fate ter žena od mehmeda
<alyosha> eee rahmatin rahmatin
<alyosha> nije ti lako:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej neki stari  začeli lajkat ubuntu-si @ fb :D
<CrazyLemon> zgleda je nekdo mel predstavitev v domu za ostarele :D
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/druzinska-tragedija-v-cerknem-umrla-48-letna-zenska.html
<Pepelka> Družinska tragedija v Cerknem: Umrla 48-letna ženska - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj je s tem folkom
<CrazyLemon> že tretji dan se streljajo
<alyosha> Å¡e premalo glede na to kolko je cepcev na tem svetu
<alyosha> kill em all
<alyosha> !
<CrazyLemon> dej ti fat bully
<CrazyLemon> umiri se
<alyosha> de jdej
<alyosha> če res
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/2781/
<CrazyLemon> <3
<Pepelka> Viddler.com -     AMD Fusion A Series hands-on - Uploaded by engadget
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<CrazyLemon> "Toda letos bo časa za dopust bolj malo, poleg tega se pa bojim južnih držav, saj me je vse to, kar se je dogajalo v zadnjem času, prepričalo, da bom ostal raje doma. "     haha..ta murko je pa res ...
<OpenSourceCode> murko je faca
<Grega> bi sprejel kdo kak projekt na typo3?
<miha> CrazyLemon, pomislek ni odvečn.. sam običajno je bolj zabavno, če je bolj tvegano ane
<miha> sicer pa najbolj tvegana je grčija.. greš na dopust pa štrajkajo.. pa nimaš ne trajektov, ne letal, ne bencina
<miha> :D
<miha> pa sam čakaš, da se naveličajo
<Grega> pa mastrubiras
<nafisa> hejlaaaaaaaa
<nafisa> Grega, :*
<nafisa> bogdanov, :*
<nafisa> miha, :*
<miha> nafisa :*
<nafisa> wiii
<Grega> nintendo?
<nafisa> ek 15. 06. 2011 15:22:35
<nafisa> si že nabavla linuxe
<nafisa> ker idiot
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> nafisa, a si?
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> shekala sm linuxe ... da jih mam na kompu
<nafisa> tako je zadnč en prbil
<nafisa> da je openoffice shekal
<miha> :D
<nafisa> k si jih je inštaliru na komp
<nafisa> pol me je pa spraševal, če znam windows shekat
<nafisa> mislim ... 200 ljudi se je smejal na ta račun
<miha> nafisa, kje lahk beremo? :)
<nafisa> ma, registriran morš bit ...
<nafisa> ek 15. 06. 2011 15:22:35
<nafisa> si že nabavla linuxe
<nafisa> ah ...
<nafisa> zvezdica 15. 06. 2011 15:25:01
<nafisa> temu ti praviš nabava?
<nafisa> js mam linux že eno leto 15. 06. 2011 15:25:07
<nafisa> ne rabm ga "nabavt" 15. 06. 2011 15:25:17
<nafisa>  
<nafisa> ek 15. 06. 2011 15:25:59
<nafisa> Å¡koda	
<nafisa> zvezdica 15. 06. 2011 15:26:12
<nafisa> kje je Å¡koda?	
<nafisa> ek 15. 06. 2011 15:26:34
<nafisa> bi ti nove zrihtal
<miha> kdo je zvezdica
<nafisa> jst
<miha> aha
<nafisa> on bi men nove zrihtal
<nafisa> linuxe :D
<miha> vsi bi ti nove linuxe zrihtal no
<nafisa> če jih mam ... kle na CDju ... pa na USBju ...
<miha> a so dost ..novi?
<nafisa> sam nočem ubuntu 11.04 gor dat
<nafisa> zvezdica 15. 06. 2011 15:28:30
<nafisa> jst točno vem, kaj je najnovejše
<nafisa> tebe sprašujem 15. 06. 2011 15:28:32
<nafisa> bi ti men zrihtal tunnel na IPv6? 15. 06. 2011 15:29:27
<nafisa>  
<nafisa> ek 15. 06. 2011 15:29:58
<nafisa> nevem
<nafisa> bi moral pogledat,če so taki gor
<nafisa> hahahahahahahahahahaha
<nafisa> jao jao
<nafisa> eni tipi mislijo, da vejo več, kot ženske ;:D
 * miha misli, da je večina žensk prelenih za računalništvo... ne da so nesposobne.. sam ne da se jim
<miha> nafisa, se motim?
<nafisa> ne da se jim ... definitivno
<nafisa> ampak ... je tudi ogromno tipov takih
<miha> saj
<nafisa> veš, kolko jih je, k niti pol tolko ne vedo, kot jaz al pa sasa84?
<miha> 99%?
<nafisa> za tipe govorim?
<miha> 98%?
<nafisa> ok ... mislim, da jih je več :D
<bogdanov> lol
<nafisa> ki kaj vedo ...
<nafisa> da ne bo pomote
<nafisa> bogdanov, srce ... kjes ti?
<bogdanov> eome kod kuče
<nafisa> js morem pa lulat
<nafisa> brb
<nafisa> tn tn tn
<nafisa> kaj bi blo nadomestek za AMCap na ubuntuju?
<nafisa> BigWhale ??
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če je BigWhale nadomestek...on je one and only in ni nadomestka zanj niti je on nadomestek za  karkol!
<nafisa> njega vprašam, če kaj ve ...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti veš slučajno?
<nafisa> za zajem videa iz kamere
<nafisa> ker program bi bil
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem
<CrazyLemon> kino?
<nafisa> ne vem, če je to to
<nafisa> možno, pa da se da iz kamere pretočit na komp pol, ja
 * miha je edin mal rezu clipe s !g Pitivi
<Pepelka> PiTiVi, a free and open source video editor for Linux http://www.pitivi.org/
<miha> al ne
<miha> mislim da tole http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rvd1qYyFQIM&NR=1
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;How I edit my video tutorials (Kdenlive) #53&#x202c;&rlm;
<miha> tale je lep tutorial
<nafisa> to pa že mam
<upd> !g ubuntu install ati radeon drivers
<Pepelka> Installing ATI Radeon Drivers - Ubuntu Forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93832
<upd> neki sm sfukal :S
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> vro
<CrazyLemon> če
<CrazyLemon> !
<nafisa> js sem v puliju
<nafisa> volnenem
<CrazyLemon> ti si itak na mumilih in si čudna :S
<nafisa> jst mam tuki noter 12 stopinj
<upd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver aj tole ql ?
<Pepelka> The open source ATI driver (xserver-xorg-video-ati) - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<CrazyLemon> tole je opensource..in meni dela kul    na desktopu :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa res da je compiz disejblan
<upd> compiz ne rabim
<upd> hm
<upd> dela kaj bolše k z tistimi drugimi ?
<CrazyLemon> jah odvisno kok je kartica podprta
<upd> radeon hd 4350
<upd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver#Problem:%20%20Need%20to%20fully%20remove%20-fglrx%20and%20reinstall%20-ati%20from%20scratch
<Pepelka> Troubleshooting when -fglrx Interferes with -radeon Driver - Ubuntu Wiki
<CrazyLemon> men ni da dela bolš..ampak mi je delalo OTB in sploh nism dal tistga druzga gor
<upd> tole sm naredu, pa mi ekran začne utripat itd...
<upd> hm
<upd> kako pa zdej nazaj namestim tiste ki so prej bili
<CrazyLemon> kateri pa so prej bili :)
<upd> nimam pojma
<upd> pomojem Ati binary X.org driver, ko je v ubuntu software center
<CrazyLemon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Pepelka> BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<BigWhale> Who rang?
<miha> BigWhale, nafisa
<BigWhale> oh
<nafisa> spraševala sem, ker program je pa pretakanje videa iz kamere
<upd_> iii dela :)
<nafisa> ??
<nafisa> očitn ne dela :D
<miha> haha
<Jorky> čer
<nafisa> oj, Jorky
<Jorky> hej
<Jorky> kako kej?
<CrazyLemon> hmmmmm
<CrazyLemon> vedno k zazvoni telefon
<CrazyLemon> men net zašteka
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> wtf..dial up all over again :(
<Jorky> kaj maš še dial up internet al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ja :(
<Jorky> am...a ni to že pradavno?
<CrazyLemon> eh kje..to je  zdj bl popedenan dial-up
<Jorky> aja
<CrazyLemon> kot vidiš telefon zvoni ko sm na netu
<Jorky> a to maš siol?
<CrazyLemon> tudi lahk kličeš druge
<CrazyLemon> pravim ti..čudež moderne tehnologije
<Jorky> a to ti stacionarc zvoni?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Jorky> a to je adsl?
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi mobitel mi zvoni..sam ne hkrati!
<Jorky> sam ne razumem kako ti lahko mobitel zvoni sej ni žičen :)
<Jorky> razen če maš wireless naštiman
<Jorky> sam nevem a se je na dial up modemih sploh dal wirelless naštimat
<CrazyLemon> ma pravim ti
<CrazyLemon> to je moderna tehnologija
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne rabim bit povezan z netom
<CrazyLemon> pa mi lahk mobitel zvoni
<CrazyLemon> !!
<Jorky> ne Å¡tekam
<Jorky> razen če maš v telefonu modem vgrajen
<Jorky> samo od sebe ne more kr delat
<Jorky> :d
<CrazyLemon> jah moj mobitel dela
<Jorky> ker model pa maš?
<CrazyLemon> ma neko tajvansko podjetje
<CrazyLemon> top shit
<bedanc> o :D
<CrazyLemon> o mudel
<nafisa> bedanc ... ket maš kekca?
<Sky[x]> nafisa: ket mas jebacha ?
<nafisa> jebača???
<Sky[x]> skyx: ket mas skyixico :D
<nafisa> kojega jebača?
<nafisa> Sky[x], kojega jebacha?
<CrazyLemon> ja..povej ji točno kerga misliš..ker jih ma tok da je še sama zmedena ]:)
<miha> hej bedanec
<kubanc> jov folk
<bedanc> živjo
<bedanc> :)
<bedanc> kekec se je upokojil
<bedanc> bedanc je zdej verzija 2
<kubanc> :d
<nafisa> kekca mi je dal v penzijo ... neodpustljivo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: Imena ikon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5000/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Imena ikon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5000/new/posts/
<kubanc> folk, vn pejte luno gledat :D
<CrazyLemon> ni je!
<kubanc> http://www.lunarobservers.com/mooncam.htm
<Pepelka> Peter Grego's live images of the Moon and planets
<kubanc> ja kako je ni
<kubanc> valda da je
<CrazyLemon> je..ampak ne pri meni :D
<kubanc> ze par milionov let je
<kubanc> ja k ne vids tok dalec
<kubanc> nehi kadit :P
<upd> ni lune
<upd> glih gledal :(
<upd> ukradli so jo :(((
<zdobersek1> res je ni
<upd> mislem da bo pol ob 22h
<zdobersek1> na jugovzhodu bi naj bla, jetak?
<upd> dunno
<kubanc> 22.23 je dan d
<kubanc> jugovzhod itak
<kubanc> dolenjska ;)
<upd> kje pa je jug ?
<upd> nimam nobenga unga za smer
<zdobersek1> nasprotna smer od severa
<zdobersek1> pejt mah iskat.
<upd> ma kje je sever
<upd> :)
<zdobersek1> ni lune.
<upd> nema je
<upd> nema je
<zdobersek1> al je cist na horizontu al pa je res na dolenjskem ostala.
<upd> kaj jim bo
<kubanc> sla je na deci cvicka
<kubanc> :d
<upd> oni majo cviček
<kubanc> pjano pa rine :d
<upd> ne rabjo lune
<kubanc> sej bo rdeva pol
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> rdeva=rdeca
<upd> :>
<kubanc> :)
<upd> use poberejo
<kubanc> :d
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lmorgh: Imena ikon  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5000/new/posts/
<Grega> za kolk casa gres v zapor ce vkrades npr 1mio eur?
<upd> http://www.youtube.com/google najdu luno iii
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Google&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> malo - nič
<CrazyLemon> bl ti se splača ukrast recimo 5-6mio €
<CrazyLemon> takrat pol sploh ne greš v zapor
<Grega> hm
<upd> odvisno kje, če to narediš v sloveniji dobiš še pol miljona za dobro opravljeno delo.
<Grega> ko nimam jajc :>
<upd> povej kje maš jaz vkradem pa si dava na pol
<zdobersek1> pa poves,da se ti hilda, igor in bosko gnusijo
<zdobersek1> pa te vsi pustijo pr miru.
<upd> jup
<Grega> a mi zna kdo povedat kaj so seznami v c++?
<matijja> List, Vector
<matijja> prvi je linkana lista, drugi je pa polje
<Grega> a je to kot krozna vrsta oz. sklad?
<matijja> mislem da ne
<matijja> to so seznami
<CrazyLemon> veriga je to :D
<Grega> hm, shit.. pojma nimam kaj je to.. gledam malo na googlu primere, ampak ta snov sploh ne spada poleg ostalega kaj delajo (pogoji, zanke, funkcije, strukture in rw datotek)
<Grega> v bistvu se sploh objektov in kazalcov niso obdelali
<Grega> to bi se slo nekak: http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vrsta_(podatkovna_struktura) kjer pise, da je to pac krozna vrsta, spodaj pa je se sklad
<Pepelka> Vrsta (podatkovna struktura) - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Povezani_seznam
<Pepelka> Povezani seznam - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<CrazyLemon> Povezani seznam je vrsta podatkovne strukture,
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> sj ni tak teško..če sm js naredu v Cju to boš ti to 100% v C++ :)
<Grega> ne gre se za mene, enemu mulcu morem razlozit zakaj se gre
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> ah :)
<CrazyLemon> žal bo padu
<CrazyLemon> moje sožalje
<Grega> ampak po zahtevnosti to ne spada k tem kar delajo
<Grega> tako da ne verjamem da je to to
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/google
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Google&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;
<Grega> http://www.myfreecams.com/#DevonAlexis
<Pepelka> MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat.
<Grega> :>
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> silikoni :/
<Grega> amerika
<nafisa> nimam silikonov!
<nafisa> :P
<Grega> slovenija
<nafisa> mojih 12 kolegic jih pa ma
<Grega> bosna
<nafisa> lol
<miha> :)
<Sky[x]> se da v ubuntu nardit printscreen enga dela ekrana ki ga ozncs ?
<uni4dfx> ffs, bitcoin mining difficulty je Å¡u na 800k
<uni4dfx> zdej nardim sam Å¡e 0.4BTC na dan :(
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] ja
<Sky[x]> how ?
<CrazyLemon> maš med pripomočki program
<CrazyLemon> zajem zaslonske slike
<Sky[x]> ka pa shortcut ?
<CrazyLemon> ne da bi js vedu
<upd> klikni help, pri oknu od zajem zaslonske slike vse lepo piše.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] bilko: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> zeh
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-16
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov http://www.techradar.com/reviews/pc-mac/pc-components/processors/amd-a8-3500m-965258/review?artc_pg=1
<Pepelka> AMD A8-3500M review from TechRadar UK's expert reviews of Processors
<bedanc> hmmm
<CrazyLemon> mulc..jebelacesta bejž spat
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da so problemi s tujino :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu sedaj podpira hibride odtise ISO  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5001/new/posts/
<nafisa> madona ... ponoč me je kr ven vrglo?
<yang> zivjo alyosha
<alyosha> oo pozdravljen
<alyosha> kaj pa na debian nič te ni:p
<alyosha> :D
<yang> evo bom prisel zdaj
<yang> si zrihtal pol masino
<alyosha> mah neki napol ja...zdj je tu pri kolegu ze par dni se pripravljamo da bomo porihtali do konca samo ni časa:/ oba mamo polno stvari za nardit tko da ni pol to neka prioriteta:)
<alyosha> tko je to ko dobiš novo mašimo pol stara ni več tolko pomembna:D
<nafisa> alyosha, kako matura?
<alyosha> ma kr:D ju3 mam slo. ustno pa nisem še pogledal nič:p
<alyosha> jz sem optimist:D
<nafisa> js se ne bi tkole smejala
<nafisa> na tvojem mestu
<nafisa> pa razlagala, kako sem optimistka
<andrejz> saj bo jutri povedal :)
<nafisa> ničesar ne jemlješ resno ... potem pa jok
<nafisa> ustni pa pisni na slovenščini si ponavadi niso ravno podobni ...
<andrejz> razen če odgovore napišeš pa maš pol text to speech :D
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> če bo bo čene pa tudi uredu
<alyosha> nebo noben umru tudi če ne nardim
<alyosha> uglavnem jz vem da bom dobu lahko uprašanje in bom naredu
<alyosha> tko da ni panike
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> alyosha, napačno razmišljanje ... glede tega, če boš naredil ali ne ... prekleti flegmatiki ... če bi hotel naredit, bi bil navdušen nad tem in prepričan, da boš naredil ...
<nafisa> očitno si ne znate vlit dovolj motivacije ...
<alyosha> nafisa pejdi na en čaj da te malo pomiri:)
<nafisa> ma ne bom se
<nafisa> že tko mi grejo na kurac stranke ... pol pa še ti prbiješ, da je vseen, če boš naredu al ne
<nafisa> halo?
<kubanc> hellow
<kubanc> a je kdo tukaj?
<alyosha> nafisa pa kaj ni useeno? kaj se bo zgodilo če nebi?:D
<nafisa> ni vseeno ...
<nafisa> jst sem ko zmešana zdajle delala ...
<nafisa> in ni mi vseeno
<alyosha> baala
<alyosha> :D
<upd> <alyosha> če bo bo čene pa tudi uredu
<upd> moj moto ^^
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pa kaj se bomo zdj Å¡e z tem obremenjevali ane:D
<alyosha> don't worry be happy
<alyosha> :D
<upd> točno tko, če ne gre v prvo, gre v zadnje
<upd> :>
<alyosha> tako tkao
<alyosha> samo nafisa to neve:p
<alyosha> ona se muči muči da gre u prvo
<alyosha> pol ko pa ne gre je pa zivccna tko kot danes naprimer
<alyosha> :)
 * alyosha se skrije
<nafisa> kr skrij se, mulc
<kubanc> folk eno vprasanja? za remote desktop port? a program uporablja za client ter server isti port? V tem primeru 5900?
<nafisa> vpraš druge ... jst nikol nisem ničesar spreminjala pa je vedno vse delal
<kubanc> nafisa nafisa, ph....
<kubanc> :P
<kubanc> :D
<nafisa> haha ... grem pogledat, če ma moj brat računalnik na netu :D
<upd> kubanc; seveda, če hočeš da se client poveže na server mora port biti isti in ja 5900 je privzet
<upd> in ga je dobro zamenjati.
<kubanc> upd, ja samo client se poveze preko porta 5900, jst mam potem na routerja nastimam pa da forwardira en druga port, katerega uporabljam za server, ce me razumes...
<kubanc> zato sprasujem...
<kubanc> client ma port 5900, server ima port XXXXX...
<upd> uporabiš tistega, ki je odprt na routerju
<upd> in bo router sam poskrbel za preusmeritev na server port oz XXXXX
<kubanc> ja sej, tole me je malo begalo, pa sm ze skapiral...
<upd> če imaš portforward pravilno skonfiguriran na routerju seveda
<kubanc> ja imam
<kubanc> ker drugace mi nebi delalo
<upd> jah hočeš v hišo, XXXXX je bajta, router je ograja, torej se rabiš najprej na vrata od ograje povezat \o/
<upd> ok ql :)
<kubanc> samo, kako pa router ve, da client zahteva port za remote desktop in ne recimo 4536 port, ki bi ga uporabljal za FTP streznik? a je mozno da je v paketih katere poslje zahteva za kaksen protokol gre?
<upd> ne vem točno, a to ti dela, ker se mi zdi da to moraš določit al na routerju za vsak port na katerega bo preusmeritev ali pa v linux, mogoče iptabela al neki, da se en port preusmeri na drugega
<upd> mogoče pa tudi kernel prepozna v paketu protokol
<upd> pa je prvi paket syn dohodni z portom od routerja, pa pol drugi paket syn-ack, kernel popravi z pravim portom
<kubanc> upd, ja to mi deluje. remmina desktop client uporabljam. vpisem IP WAN address. vrjetno router od T2 poslje paket vsem napravam. WLAN router je edini kateremu je paket namenjen, zato ga sprejme. PORT je forwardiran in je specifičen za statičen IP od računalnik.
<kubanc> in zadeva se poveže
<upd> no sj pol maš na routerju naštiman na ker port preusmeri paket ane
<kubanc> ja
<kubanc> samo kako on ve da je to ta port, da ni nek drug...
<kubanc> pomoje more biti v paketih informacija za kaksen protokol gre...
<upd> možno, ne vem nism še to delal
<upd> najboljš da wireshark zalavfaš pa boš videl kaj se dogaja
<kubanc> f***, zmeden sm
<kubanc> mja, to mi bo spet vzelo casa..
<kubanc> cudn mi je, kako sploh WLAN router za WAN routerjem sprejme pakete in ne PC...
<upd> zakaj ga ne bi ? prek mac naslova
<upd> no sj si že prej napisal da verjetno pošlje vsem napravam :D
<kubanc> kot broadcast naslov...
<kubanc> ja ok, WAN router poslje vsem napravam...
<kubanc> nato pridejo paketi do WLAN routerja. kako potem on ve, da je port 6789 tisti, katerega uporabljam za remote desktop in ne port 3456...
<kubanc> fora je v tem da na client racunalniku napisem WAN IP address od WLAN routerja in zadeva se poveze...
<kubanc> bi razumel, ce bi vpisal se port 6789 na client racunalniku....
<upd> mhm
<upd> kubanc; to zihr miha ve :P
<miha> jst pa že ne?!
<upd> :)
<kubanc> no torej miha :D
<kubanc> a si sledil debati?
<CrazyLemon> miha sam reč da je vse res
<kubanc> ne, trikrat tolk, to ne vela
<kubanc> :P
<miha> gledam loge... ja morda od znotri vse nastavi prek http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play ?
<Pepelka> Universal Plug and Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> pol dela tko?
<miha> če zahteva tak port
<miha> pa je prost
<miha> ga verjetn dobi?
<upd> not.
<CrazyLemon> <kubanc> nato pridejo paketi do WLAN routerja. kako potem on ve, da je port 6789 tisti, katerega uporabljam za remote desktop in ne port 3456...
<CrazyLemon> ker ima tabelo povezav/ portov ?
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kot se jst spomnem vceri, ce sm na client racunalniku vpisal port, sem samo vpisal 1.2.3.4 in ne 1.2.3.4:6789
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker client vzame privzeti port za povezovanje na strežnik
<kubanc> ja, to je 5900
<CrazyLemon> ja ...
<upd> a ni govora o tem, kako router ve na kater port more forward paket !?
<CrazyLemon> sej pravim..tabelo ma
<CrazyLemon> no..več tabel ma
<CrazyLemon> ena izmed teh mu pravi na kater destination port pošlje paket če ga dobi na določen source port
<kubanc> upd, tako je
<kubanc> ja in kako on ve da je port 6789 tisti preko katerega mora spustit promer?
<CrazyLemon> kje pa piše da mora prek 6789 spustit promet? router vzame naključni port ki mora bit prost :)
<upd> če poenostavimo, ker imaš vklopljen port forwarding, bo vnc server, kominikaciral z routerjem, in ne z zunanjim uporabnikom kot bi načeloma.
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, kje pise da mora preko 6789 spustit promet? ja port na serverju za remote desktop je nastiman na 6789
<alyosha> Å¡e vedno je debata o portih:D
<CrazyLemon> no..pol ti ne bi smelo konektat če nisi explicitno podal porta 6789 :D
<kubanc> ja no sej to meni ni jasno...
<kubanc> kako se lahko konekta, ce gre na clientu preko default porta 5900
<kubanc> a server port je pa 6789
<kubanc> tole mene bega...
<CrazyLemon> pa si siguren da strežnik ne sprejema tudi na portu 5900 ?
<kubanc> hm...
<kubanc> ja, zato ker mam 2 vnc serverja
<kubanc> enega mam na default portu enega pa na 6789 portu
<kubanc> in vceri me je pozevalo na port 6789
<kubanc> sicer je bil un racunalnik ugasnjen..
<CrazyLemon> ja no :D
<kubanc> pa tud v gconf-edtitor sm nastimal da je port 6789
<kubanc> desktop/gnome/remote_access, alternative port
<CrazyLemon> [rešeno]
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> kako? ce sm nastimal port v  alternative port na 6789?
<CrazyLemon> em
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj na strežniku
<CrazyLemon> netstat -l
<CrazyLemon> pa poglej na kerih portih ti vse posluša
<kubanc> tcp        0      0 *:5900                  *:*                     LISTEN
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> problem solved
<kubanc> :D
<CrazyLemon> sej ti praivm
<kubanc> oz. [reseno]
<CrazyLemon> [12:36:19] <CrazyLemon> [rešeno]
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> samo kako na portu 5900, ce sm nastimal na 6789
<CrazyLemon> jah sj si reku da laufaš 2 vnc strežnika
<kubanc> em ja na 2 razlicnih racunalnikih
<kubanc> meni zdej ni jasno, zakaj poslusa na portu 5900 ce sm v gconf-editor spremenil na 6789
<CrazyLemon> si dal spodaj
<CrazyLemon> "use_alternative_port" ?:))
<kubanc> itak da ne
<kubanc> lol
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<CrazyLemon> kam naj pošljem račun? :>
<kubanc> ma in te nastavitve..
<kubanc> to niso racuni...
<kubanc> And we must study through reading, listening, discussing, observing and thinking. We must not neglect any one of those ways of study. The trouble with most of us is that we fall down on the latter -- thinking -- because it's hard work for people to think, And, as Dr. Nicholas Murray Butler said:"All the problems of the world could be settled easily if men were only willing to think"
<kubanc> discussing
<kubanc> ;)
<CrazyLemon> "All the problems of the world could be settled easily if people were only willing to think"
<CrazyLemon> AMEN !
 * miha Å¡e kr zlorabla http://freenode.si/tor/torchat-over-transparent-proxy.txt
<CrazyLemon> abuser!
<kubanc> ajde folk
<miha> CrazyLemon, če gledaš tole ane.. mam občutek, da naredim tor nad torom :)
<miha> exit point pol dodatn tor povezavo naredi?!
<miha> slabost: exit point bi lahk prisluškoval lepo
<miha> prednost: pa sam premisli :)
<CrazyLemon> a ni vse v toru enkripted?
<miha> je, dokler ne greš čez exit point vn v net
<miha> ampak glej.. tu en tor je proxy za drugega.. in če drugi pač normalne ipje servira
<miha> bo šlo čez exit point?!
<miha> pa od tam v nov tor...
<miha> ?
<miha> noben od torovcev mi ni hotu / znal nč povedat :)
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni znal če pa kompliciraš :D
<miha> :)
<miha> ja.. sam ideja mi všeč.. prednost: sta dva tor, ne en.. slabost.. exit point bi lahk snifal, če bi vedu, s čim ma opravka :)
<CrazyLemon> awesome
<CrazyLemon> my download speed= 200kbps :D
<nafisa> yang se skos neki skriva :D
<nafisa> kako mnenje mate o chromebook-ih?
<andrejz> mormo najprej probat :)
<nafisa> me zanima tale stvarca
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma ti si cel zajeban:D
<alyosha> kolko ti rabi za film 2 3 urce?:D
<alyosha> mwahahha:D
<andrejz> @nafisa: če ti je net dovolj, potem so kul, imo
<andrejz> baterija baje blazno dolgo drži
<nafisa> js bi Å¡e mela za gledanje filmov pa office pa to
<nafisa> http://palereport.blogspot.com/2011/06/definicija-druzine_15.html
<Pepelka> PaleReport: Definicija družine?!
<andrejz> ne vem kako lahko filme gledaš tam gor
<andrejz> @nafisa: na chromebooku maš chromeOS
<andrejz> kar je v bistvu le malce predelan google chrome
<andrejz> se pravi da maš za office google docs in podobne strani
<andrejz> če ti je to ok
<andrejz> pol ti bo luštno
<CrazyLemon> alyosha 2 urce je ponavadi :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej mi rabi cca. 8 ur :D
<CrazyLemon> če 1/4 normalne hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e najdu se mi je nek noob na amis supportu k mi govori kako je potrebno opravit hitrosti
<CrazyLemon> a js mu že takoj reku da drugo dela normalno
<nafisa> ja, saj google docs so kr ok ...
<nafisa> sej drugače se pa verjetno da tud kak drug linux gor dat, ne, andrejz ??
<andrejz> mislim da ja
<CrazyLemon> ni tako preprosto
<CrazyLemon> se moraš kar namatrat :)
<andrejz> saj drgač je to običajen netbook s SSD diskom
<CrazyLemon> so pa navodila za ubuntu online
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem js na izpit
<CrazyLemon> spletne tehnologije hir aj kam
 * CrazyLemon off
<bogdanov> nared
<bogdanov> aj
<bogdanov> :>
<andrejz> živjo! kje so kaki novi prevajalci ? :)
<alyosha_> jebemti kabal mona
<miha> lol
<bogdanov> :))
<alyosha_> nmj to pa negrem da oni meni dajo 175$
<alyosha_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJy-t_yc9l8
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Preview: EdgeWalk at the CN Tower / Aperçu de l&#39;Haut-da cieux à la Tour CN&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha_> ma ni šanse kr zmrazi me ko se tip nagne čez
<miha> http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/06/15/1354258/EU-Ministers-Seek-To-Ban-Creation-of-Hacking-Tools
<Pepelka> EU Ministers Seek To Ban Creation of Hacking Tools - Slashdot
<alyosha_> ma kašne
<alyosha_> to je ko da bi zdj tipa preganjali ki je naredu pištolo mona
<alyosha_> kr neki
<miha> pravniki so pač noobi
<miha> kaj češ
<CrazyLemon> wohoo..naredu komunikacije :D
<bedanc> kva je zdej :D
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si naredu ispit?
<CrazyLemon> tisti prej ja
<CrazyLemon> tale bo pa ..ne vem no :D
<CrazyLemon> samo kako bi js 'odklenu' tale modem :D
<alyosha> hehe:D
<CrazyLemon> ker meni se modem poveže z 4mb down pa 0.5 up
<alyosha> tko kot se je učasih telemachove?:D
<sajko> kero povezavo mas? :D
<alyosha> kaj ma ze crazy
<alyosha> amis
<alyosha> amiš:)
<sajko> xDsl, optiko?
<sajko> :D
<alyosha> ma on ma dial up amis:D
<alyosha> xdsl
<alyosha> :D
<sajko> kablsko se je dal sfejkat, tole je pa no go
<CrazyLemon> dial up valda
<sajko> si kupu tahud 56k modem? :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko ma po moje se da :D
<alyosha> jaz sem najdu zdj pred kratkim zunanjega 56k modem:D
<sajko> sploh pa kva rabiš več kokr 4/0,5
<sajko> :D
<sajko> tolk mam tut jest :P
<alyosha> samo ga še nisem testiral ker noben nima hišnega telefona
<CrazyLemon> sajko jah...js nimam tok
<CrazyLemon> js mam 1/0.25
<CrazyLemon> sam modem se sinhronizira s tok
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> ste pa z majhnim zadovoljni:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon pa si si zajeban
<alyosha> shackaj to
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mi vsaj nismo v zanikanju
<alyosha> kliči na amis reči da si bill clinton in da naj ti to podebljajo nemudoma
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti pa misliš da je velik pa ni!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> tolaži se tolažI:D
<sajko> a ni zdej 1mbit glih ene tolk kokr 4mbit? :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko a? 1mbit = 4mbit ?
<CrazyLemon> po kateri logiki? :D
<sajko> cenovno mislm
<CrazyLemon> hm..
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon nič neve res:D
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če
<alyosha> par € je razlike
<alyosha> zdj je bla neka reklama sem vidu
<alyosha> "zdj"
<alyosha> :D
<sajko> pr T-2 je 4 € razlike
<alyosha> med?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ma pojma nimaš
<sajko> 1/256k in 4/512k
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ne me lagat!
<alyosha> aja to vdsl
<sajko> jap
<alyosha> ne trošimo mi to:D
<alyosha> mi smo moderni:D
<alyosha> hahaha
<bedanc> kdo Å¡e nima optike?
<alyosha> planinci:D
<sajko> bedanc: meh
<sajko> .D
<bedanc> sam res, selo ftw
<sajko> jap
<CrazyLemon> sajko DO 1mbit = 22
<CrazyLemon> DO 4mbit = 24
<CrazyLemon> amis omrežje
<bedanc> js mam 100/20 :D (mbit)
<sajko> mamo optiko 1km stran
<sajko> :)
<alyosha> človek 2€ razlike
<alyosha> hehe
<sajko> ja fak
<alyosha> reči jim da boš sam povleku
<alyosha> 1km
<alyosha> :D
<sajko> to je že skor kofe v kopru
<sajko> :P
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<sajko> ah, mam pr ženi 20/20 optiko
<sajko> ne rabim več .D
<CrazyLemon> na telekomovem omrežju amis pa ma 1mbit = 22€
<sajko> že tko me diski ne dohajajo
<CrazyLemon> 4mbit = 27€
<CrazyLemon> :)
<alyosha> jz sem lih naročal dol novo za stanovanje
<bedanc> sam so derpeti k je upload dražji
<alyosha> pa sem zaenkrat dal 100/10
<bedanc> antipirati eni
<alyosha> CrazyLemon še vedno 5€ mona
<alyosha> za burek pa daš
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona..9€ pa res :)
<alyosha> pa nauči se it čez italijo boš prišparaw lih za 4mbit
 * CrazyLemon plača 18€ za 1mbit :)
<alyosha> 27 - 22
<CrazyLemon> 27-18
<alyosha> ja to d ati daš 18 mene ne zanima
<alyosha> :D
<bedanc> js dam 4x3,5€ na tedn za jufko, halo... dohodkov mam pa 11€ od google adsense hah
<alyosha> če si tko hud
<CrazyLemon> 9 * 12 = 108 ? :)
<alyosha> pol dj pa Å¡e za 4 23
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bedanc lol:D
<bedanc> ja jebiga, v minus grem
<alyosha> usi gremo mi u minus:D
<CrazyLemon> greste ja
<bedanc> haha
<alyosha> lih sem tew rećt
 * CrazyLemon dovolj pameten da vas ne posluša in ne gre v minus :D
<alyosha> edino crazy
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> on je "Å¡paravn":D
<CrazyLemon> kdo zna zna!
<CrazyLemon> kdor ne zna ma minus!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pol pa za vikend porabi na balkan partyju 100€ za drinke
<sajko> odjavi net pa od soseda kradi
<alyosha> za curice neke ki jih itak ne zmuva:D
<sajko> :)
<bedanc> on naroči kebab k je 50 centov cenejši od jufke
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sajko sej sm mel tko :)
<alyosha> lopov
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam nism kradu ampak sva si "pošteno" delila
<sajko> pa ti si bl gorenc k Kranjčani
<sajko> .D
<alyosha> :D
<sajko> torej 99% linije ti, on pa par kilo
<sajko> :d
<CrazyLemon> sam jebiga če bratranc tko k js downloada porn..pol noben nima porna takrat k ga rabiš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> nam bo bogdanov povedal kako se Å¡para:D
<sajko> servercek pa si delita :d
<CrazyLemon> pa sva se odločla da greva vsak svojo pot :D
<sajko> in zdej mata oba enako zbirko :D
<alyosha> hehe človek za par € tu
<alyosha> se mučiš
<alyosha> pol pa trošiš duplo za benz ker greš use naokoli u šolo
<alyosha> namesto da se naučiš krajšnico
<alyosha> eee rahmatin rahmatin
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha nestoj mi ti solit pamet..nism js tisti z minusom :D
<CrazyLemon> tole mam optimalno porabo
<CrazyLemon> tkole*
<alyosha> komu zdj la
<alyosha> žeš
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ti nisi realen fant
<alyosha> človek ne reči da porabiš
<alyosha> manj za gor potvoji poti
<alyosha> pa še vinjeto rabiš!
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> pa lih zato
<alyosha> MINUS!:D
<CrazyLemon> vinjeto že mam
<alyosha> aja zato moraš okoli it da jo "ponucaš"
<alyosha> :D
<bedanc> kdo največ služ z google adsense tuki?? :)
<alyosha> jz mislim da kr ti:D
<andrejz> ja doh
<andrejz> Google
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> + tam je 80 omejitev kar pomeni 4. prestava ker je hrib navzgor
<alyosha> ?
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni večja poraba
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> kašno 80
<alyosha> kaj je s tabo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 130!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> avtocesta je vedno 130
<bedanc> js mam 1,5% CTR ftw
<andrejz> crazy ti si cela keš pička
<alyosha> table ne veljajo
<CrazyLemon> 80 je tam na tisti hrib
<alyosha> andrejz povej mu ja
<andrejz> a pol se 80 po avtocesti furaš al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> pol ko si mimo bolnice je 130
<alyosha> ma CrazyLemon kaj si u penziji mona
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej mona hodi jest
<alyosha> in kaj zdj če je 80
<alyosha> bomo vozli 80?
<CrazyLemon> pa drugič glej omejitev
<alyosha> weirodw
<CrazyLemon> a dobro..ti maš para boš vozu 130
<alyosha> dokler ni duplo je use ql
<bedanc> A  kdo spremlja lulzsec?
<CrazyLemon> js nimam in vozim po omejitvah
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> malček
<alyosha> CrazyLemon je cel nek čuden:D
<alyosha> ko da ma 90 let
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> aja in jest grem zdj čez eno urco u nimisa!
<alyosha> pff
<CrazyLemon> ma hud
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem čez 5min v kuhinjo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> crazy, saj poraba se ne spremeni toliko če greš 90 al pa 110 recimo
<andrejz> ajde 130 je že malo večja
<andrejz> samo da bi se pa 80 rabil pelat
<andrejz> a polte tovornjaki prehitevajo?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a veš o čem mi2 govoriva? :)
<alyosha> crazyja sigurno
<CrazyLemon> al kar tako govoriš :>
<andrejz> al se u zaveterju furaš?
<bedanc> Å¡e js grem hitrej z @LPP
<alyosha> :DD
<bedanc> al pa bicikeLJ
<alyosha> povejte mu ja
<andrejz> pikapolonica gre hitrej ko si nogo zlom, pa jo polž pelje :D
<alyosha> :DD
<bedanc> želva gre hitrej v rikverc in to pijana
<alyosha> crazy fura po omejiiiitvah:D
<alyosha> c c c
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nebi si mislil nebi si mislili:DD
<sajko_> 17:29 < sajko> http://youtu.be/DMPJ_Gbic1c
<sajko_> 17:29 < sajko> Crazy v akciji
<sajko_> 17:29 < sajko> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Car za volanom&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> sajko_ tip je car :>
<sajko_> ti že veš :P
<bedanc> ta je pa res: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flZ0_qTlUps
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Ajs Nigrutin - Papucar&#x202c;&rlm;
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> ajs je pa tudi car
<CrazyLemon> lepo da me tok cenita
<CrazyLemon> :*
<bedanc> papu(car)
<bedanc> še to naključje
<bedanc> :P
<alyosha> :D
<bedanc> OMG, I LOL'D
<bedanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udcnlLXUh8E
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;LulzSec goes on hacking rampage for Lolz&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> hud video:D
<bedanc> wtf, a so me fuknl iz slo-techa?
<bedanc> KWAAA?
<bedanc> ne niso :)
<sajko_> kva paniko zganjaš :)
<bedanc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eNX9sqxCmI&feature=related
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Ajs Nigrutin - Spejs Nigrutin&#x202c;&rlm;
<bedanc> srči, en link za pomiritev :P
<bedanc> sorči*
<bedanc> čeprou sta obe besedi dost gay
<alyosha> :DD
<sajko_> :D
<sajko_> jest sm si pa naštimu VPN
<bedanc> kje pa?
<sajko_> in zdej sm na lokalnem lanu prek interneta povezan v lokalen VPN
<sajko_> :D
<sajko_> na ruterju
<bedanc> ker car :D
<sajko_> itak
<sajko_> 1337
<bedanc> kje pa maš server?
<bedanc> v firmi?
<sajko_> doma
<sajko_> ..
<sajko_> :D
<bedanc> aja
<sajko_> trenutno sm iz doma povezan prek VPN nazaj domov
<sajko_> :D
<alyosha> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxvCZES_hCY
<alyosha> lol
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Naked Girl Burns Rubber in $170,000 Drift Car&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> na začetku je huda
<alyosha> poslušat moraš prvič ko štarta ko menja
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> prav zaboli me
<alyosha> :D
<sajko_> teh problemov Crazy nima, ker on ima skos v 4ti
<sajko_> :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> spelje po klancu dol:D
<sajko_> avto porine
<sajko_> :)
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> samo ta ženska je huda ne
<alyosha> gas do konca
<alyosha> in menjat neki napow brez sklopke
<bedanc> ne, on nima avta za 170.000 $
<bedanc> :P
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 170 je bil na začetku:D
<alyosha> pol ko prvič spelje pade vrednost:D
<alyosha> na 150:D
<bedanc> sicer če prodaš ledvico od punce je spet 190
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> ne dobiš tolko
<alyosha> se prodajajo južnjeje od nas
<alyosha> po 6 7 8k
<alyosha> prodajem bubrege:D
<alyosha> ugodno:d
<bedanc> :D
<kubanc> jebes dnar
<bedanc> a si kupu bitcoin al kaj
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> bitcoinu je padla vrednost...
<bedanc> sj zato
<kubanc> sam se zmeri, rajs met dnar k ledvico...
<kubanc> it's only a paper, nothing else
<kubanc> 60g papir al kok je ze teza...
<kubanc> ne vem tocno...
<bedanc> reku si rajš met dnar kt ledvico
<bedanc> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<kubanc> lol
<kubanc> narobe si interpretiral stavek
<kubanc> .P
<bedanc> a ti zgledam kt PHP al kaj?
<kubanc> sam se zmeri, rajs met dnar k ledvico?
<bedanc> ja pol niso tri pike ampak vprašaj
<bedanc> zajebu si sintakso
<kubanc> jap
<kubanc> i'm only a human...
<kubanc> :P
<bedanc> http://www.google.com/humans.txt
<bedanc> a kdo to uporabla?
<kubanc> :d
<bedanc> irc.lulzco.org:6667 #lulzsec
<bedanc> :)
<alyosha> bedanc je kaj zanimivega tam?
<bedanc> mah kr eni noobi se pogovarjajo
<bedanc> :D
<alyosha> :D
<bedanc> če ti je res dougčas al pa če bi kej povedu tistim iz lulzsec
<alyosha> da vidimo:D
<alyosha> ha
<alyosha> samo je neki ljudi
<alyosha> :
<alyosha> D
<bedanc> ja sej
<alyosha> jebemjih same gluposti govorijo mona
<alyosha> nič pametnega
<alyosha> en bolj laže ko drugi:D
<miha> alyosha, http://deterritorialsupportgroup.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/anonymous.jpg :D
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> training camp :D
<bedanc> sej pravm, noobi
<alyosha> tudi kr neki rušijo usepovprek
<alyosha> brez nekega razloga
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> usaj tolko kot sem jaz zasledil
<bedanc> misljo da so carji k majo loic pa ddosajo
<alyosha> nisem pa preveč se poglalbljal u  to:D
<miha> alyosha, bedanc eh... več ko je noobov, boljše je kritje..
<bedanc> res je
<bedanc> medtem ko oni ddosajo, nekateri delajo nekej druzga ;P
<alyosha> tojtut res ane
<alyosha> nč grem jaz na ene čevape dobre:D
<miha> bogi kak policaj ko spremlja to.. nič hekanja, sam 'fag' pa 'jew' pa ostale bedarije
<bedanc> haha :)
<bedanc> ja miha
<alyosha> sestra časti ker sem ji menjal lijak in ventil
<alyosha> :D
<bedanc> haha alyosha
<bedanc> ne rečm da bi ji komp popravu
<alyosha> hahaha:D
<alyosha> za tašne stvari se ne računa nič:d
<alyosha> to je usput:D
 * alyosha off
<napsy> http://slo-tech.com/delo/305
<Pepelka> Python / Django razvijalec @ Slo-Tech
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> lp
<bedanc> lp
<Sky[x]> napsy: a ze kej studiras ? :D
<napsy> ah kje :)
<Sky[x]> jst se operacijske piflam 2much vsega :S
<upd> ke je andrejzzzzz
<upd> person﻿ above me is a homosexual
<upd> laidbacktroll 19 hours ago 85
<upd> kolk enga trollanja sm da je top rated komentar na youtube
<Sky[x]> 18:57  up 14 days, 21:31, 2 users, load averages: 0.63 0.57 0.60
<Sky[x]> sej kmal bo 1 mesec :D
<upd> moj netbook je bil že 21 dni, pa sm ga ponesreč 1x zvečer iz štroma izklopil :'(
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sej je mojmu tud stroma zmankal pa je sel lepo v sleep :D
<upd> :)
<napsy> nimam casa trenunto na fax
<napsy> delam tak po 8/9h na dan
<Sky[x]> mah sej ti bos itak za googl su delat se neki govori :P
<napsy> hehe :P
<Sky[x]> da bom lahko k tb na obiske hodu :D
<napsy> bom sparu eno sobo za goste :)
<Sky[x]> ne pozab se ksno zensko zame prsparat :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> kul pa golang.si domeno sm nazaj dobu
<napsy> zdj si morm en server omislit
<napsy> mogoce cez kak mesec dobim neko arm masino
<napsy> pa bom pol tam postavu si server
<Sky[x]> kao nazaj ?
<napsy> mi je ze potekla
<napsy> pa so mi pol se podalsal
<Sky[x]> aja
<Sky[x]> napsy: ka pa si tok v pogonu zdj ?
<Sky[x]> napsy: ka pa si tok v pogonu zdj ?
<Sky[x]> treba bo reboot nrdit grr
<upd> andrejz; kemijaaa neki me zanima maš čas ?
<andrejz> recimo :)
<andrejz> povej upd
<upd> em
<upd> železov(III) titan Fe2(TiO3)3
<upd> morm za titan oksidacijsko Å¡tevilo ugotovit
<upd> a je +4 ?
<upd> Fe je +3 torej +3*2 = 6, O je načeloma -2 torej -2*3*3=-18 in pol -18+6=-12 in pol -12/3=4 ?
<andrejz> res je :)
<bedanc> to Å¡e js skor vem
<bedanc> :P
<andrejz> vidim da že obvladaš :)
<upd> am za železov(II) titan FeTiO3 je pa isto +4 ane ?
<andrejz> ja
<upd> ql hvala :)
<upd> mja gre počas.. :P
<upd> toj to, grem nazaj liste trgat ayd
<andrejz> ays
<andrejz> ayd
<nafisa> kdo ma rad paradižnikovo solato ... roko gor
<andrejz>  /me da roko gor
 * andrejz da roko gor
<bogdanov_> lol
<Sky[x]>   NIAM NIC DOL PADU ZDJ ?
<Sky[x]> ql pa v sleep sem bil hiih
<CrazyLemon> alyosha debeli..si se najedu čevapov
<kubanc> "The material the cube is made of represents feelings, and how tough of a front you put up."  A kdo ve kaj pomeni "and how though of a front you
<alyosha> CrazyLemon
<alyosha> ma tako bolj ne kot ja
<alyosha> Å¡e niso bli tko ful dobri
<alyosha> so bli povprečni
<bedanc> a je kkšn fan od janeza janše kle?
<bedanc> al pa hater?
 * miha podpira, ne pa glih fan
<miha> bolj sm od šuštaršiča/pezdirja fan :)
<miha> ti bedanc ? :)
<bedanc> hmm i h8 em all
<bedanc> :D
<bedanc> bolš k pahor
<bedanc> pomojm
<CrazyLemon> alyosha js sm se zdej tam vozu
<CrazyLemon> 2x
<alyosha> ma ti si cel sportaš
<alyosha> si mogu prit na čevape:D
<alyosha> +je bil andria tudi
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in tip s5 je jedu pico
<alyosha> čudak
<alyosha> gre nekam ki majo čevape dobre in je pico
<alyosha> ki je tko precej povprečna
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> andria itak je samo čevape z markovca
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma on je en čevap:D
<alyosha> http://www.avtoformat.com/wp-content/gallery/dacia-duster-no-limit/dacia-duster-no-limit-2.jpg
<alyosha> loool
<alyosha> si boš montiral spoiler na kio?:D
<CrazyLemon> js že mam spoiler
<CrazyLemon> a tak
<CrazyLemon> bi bil hud ja
<alyosha> je res da ma awto 850hp samo useeno
<alyosha> so malo pretiravali
<CrazyLemon> glej un spodaj stari
<CrazyLemon> kot za sneg plužit
<alyosha> ma grave so to nardili
<alyosha> nwem kdo je to delaw res
<pehape> lp
<pehape> Morda kdo ve kako na ubuntuju naložiti php ter apache ?
<nafisa> ammm ... kerga fanta zahakli
<nafisa> en tule rab pomoč
<Grega> uporabis apt-get
<sasa84> elow
<nafisa> oj, sasa84
<Grega> apt-get install apache2 php5
<sasa84> oj nafisa
<nafisa> hvala, Grega ... da si se odzval :)
<Grega> ej, za 70eur/uro..
<nafisa> a te plačajo al kaj? :D
<alyosha> :D
<pehape> sem Å¡el po teh stopinjah
<pehape> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_5S5kg83dE
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;How to install Apache 2, MySQL, PHP 5 in Ubuntu 9.04&#x202c;&rlm;
<alyosha> pehape tu maš en ql tutorial za use komplet
<alyosha> http://www.alexatnet.com/content/debian-web-server-apache-php-and-mysql
<Pepelka> Debian Web-server with Apache, PHP, and MySQL | Alex @ Net
<alyosha> sicer pa bi moglo bit dovolj to kar ti je grega reku
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/ljubite-se-vsem-na-oceh-in-resite-ogrozena-drevesa/259970
<Pepelka> Ljubite se vsem na očeh - in rešite ogrožena drevesa! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyosha> apt-get install apache2 php5 in je
<CrazyLemon> loooooooooool
<CrazyLemon> "Fuck for forest"
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> lih sem hotu napisat:D
<pehape> kaj pa za mySQL?
<alyosha> kašeno hudo društvo:D
<alyosha> pehape http://www.alexatnet.com/content/debian-web-server-apache-php-and-mysql
<Pepelka> Debian Web-server with Apache, PHP, and MySQL | Alex @ Net
<alyosha> in naj te ne moti da je za debian ker je isto use
<alyosha> CrazyLemon se boš učlanu u društvo?:D
<CrazyLemon> valda
<CrazyLemon> samo a je problem če ne maram klopov??
<alyosha> gor vi maste lokacij kar češ:D
<alyosha> lahko pofotkaš in jim pošlješ:D
<alyosha> ma proti klopom se zaščitiš:D
<alyosha> si daš plašček:D
<CrazyLemon> kaj da jim pošljem 'hard wood' ??
<CrazyLemon> haha
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> grem jest..nisem Å¡e jedu kosila danes
<CrazyLemon> ajde
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> L
<alyosha> :D
 * sasa84 požgečka alyosha 
<alyosha> oo šaška
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> kje si miško moj ;)
<alyosha> ti se bpoš učlanla?:D
<sasa84> kam? :P
<alyosha> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/erotika/ljubite-se-vsem-na-oceh-in-resite-ogrozena-drevesa/259970
<Pepelka> Ljubite se vsem na očeh - in rešite ogrožena drevesa! :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<alyosha> "Fuck for forest" društvo:D
<alyosha> crazy neki reklamira da bojo tudi oni nardili eno tašno akcijo pri njemu
<alyosha> on ma gozda dosti okoli:D
<sasa84> Član in članica organizacije sta namreč med obredom pomanjkljivo oblečena prišla prav do oltarja in se želela ljubiti na tleh posvečenega prostora. Njun namen je bil čist: s tem sta želela opozoriti na nujnost ohranjanja deževnih in drugih gozdov po vsem svetu.
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> neb rekla za slovenijo...k ma cerku gozd :P
<alyosha> !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> cerkvi use uzeT!
<alyosha> :p
<nafisa> alyosha. teb tud :D
<nafisa> :P
<sasa84> lol
<pehape> ok inštaliral sem mySQL,php5,apache2...kje jih zdaj najdem sploh
<bobe__> pehape: dpkg -L IME_PAKETA ti zlista vse datoteke paketa
<bogdanov_> :D
<miha> pehape, /var/www je za apache privzeto, sicer pa virtualhoste nastaviš pod /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/...
<miha> za mysql gledat pa najboljš da še phpmyadmin namestiš
<miha> sicer pa    mysql -u root -p            pa isto geso kot za sudo
<pehape> ty
<pehape> nameščam še phpmyadmin
<miha> pa pač če spremeniš apache nastavitve daš                sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart               če pol kaka težava  maš /var/log/apache2/ loge
<miha> da vidiš kje si falil
<bobe__> pa če želiš 'v živo' spremljat loge, v konzoli poženeš tail -f /var/log/apache2/errors
<bobe__> al neki podobnega
<miha> bobe__,  /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bobe__> no, neki podobnega ;)
<miha> :)
<pehape> permission denied
<bobe__> sudo
<nafisa> sudo?
<pehape> je ja
<pehape> sudo -i
<upd> (09:46:09 PM) polona: sanjej ;)
<pehape> http://127.0.0.1/
<Pepelka> Triton
<upd> moja očitno ni za zaščito dreves :/
<pehape> It works!  This is the default web page for this server.  The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.
<CrazyLemon> upd pffft.. takih ne maramo!!
<upd> haha :)
<bogdanov_> lol
<miha> zdj recimo, če hočeš prazno mysql bazo narest, greš z    mysql -u root -p   kot root v konzoli not.. daš    CREATE DATABASE test; GRANT ALL on test.* to 'uporabnik'@'%' identified by 'geslo';        potem se lahko z http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/ prijaviš not kot      uporabnik       geslo
<Pepelka> phpMyAdmin
<miha> seveda 'uporabnik' pa 'geslo' daš kar pač
<CrazyLemon> matr kok miha rad komplicira :D
<miha> CrazyLemon, itak, ne morš se z root logirat no :D
<miha> lol
<miha> CrazyLemon, kak bi pa ti?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se ne moreš z root logirat v phpmyadmin ?
<miha> CrazyLemon, lahk se.
<CrazyLemon> seveda se lahk
<CrazyLemon> pa lahk lepo v dveh klikih tudi ustvariš uporabnika ter mu dodeliš pravice
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> pehape, torej poslušaj CrazyLemon -a :D
 * miha bo tiho
<CrazyLemon> ne mene poslušat
<CrazyLemon> sam miha rad komplicira..to je moj point :D
<nafisa> dejta
<nafisa> nehta se norce delat iz bogega reveža
<miha> res je :D
<nafisa> en mu naj pove najlažji način
<miha> pehape, torej, večinoma poslušaj CrazyLemon -a ... ampak moje tud dela :D
<nafisa> in to je to
<miha> lažji je crazylemonov.. kot root v phpmyadmin
<pehape> okej hehe :D sam da pomagate
<pehape> hvala
<upd> http://127.0.0.1/jaSamDjevojkaSaSela
<upd> http://127.0.0.1/jaSamDjevojkaSaSela/
<upd> !
<CrazyLemon> http://127.0.0.1/jaSamDjevojkaSaSela?kosa=žuta
<CrazyLemon> al kak je že :D
<miha> !g devojka sa sela lyrics
<Pepelka> Severina - Djevojka Sa Sela Lyrics http://www.lyricstime.com/severina-djevojka-sa-sela-lyrics.html
<upd> zakaj je pa prej izpisala phpmyadmin
<upd> ;)
<upd> http://127.0.0.1/jaSamDjevojkaSaSela/ bla
<upd> bla http://127.0.0.1/jaSamDjevojkaSaSela/ bla
<miha> upd, ker ma Pepelka isto na 127.0.0.1
<upd> se mi je zdelo nekaj takega ja ;)
<pehape> Å¡e 1x link za phpmyadmin pls
<CrazyLemon> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<Pepelka> phpMyAdmin
<miha> :D
<pehape> Not Found  The requested URL /phpmyadmin was not found on this server. Apache/2.2.17 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<CrazyLemon> komplicirate spet z IPjem :P
<miha> pehape, si namestil     sudo apt-get install  phpmyadmin
<CrazyLemon> pehape si siguren da se je phpmyadmin inštalirau ?
<CrazyLemon> dpkg -l phpmyadmin
<pehape> ja
<CrazyLemon> skopiraj  zadnjo vrstico zgornjega ukaza
<pehape> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold | Status=Not/Inst/Conf-files/Unpacked/halF-conf/Half-inst/trig-aWait/Trig-pend |/ Err?=(none)/Reinst-required (Status,Err: uppercase=bad) ||/ Name           Version        Description +++-==============-==============-============================================ ii  phpmyadmin     4:3.3.10-1     MySQL web administration tool
<CrazyLemon> ok
<miha> hm a to restarta samo apache?
<CrazyLemon> moglo bi
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne Å¡kodi  restartat
<CrazyLemon> pehape sudo service apache2 restart
<pehape>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName  ... waiting apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerNamež
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam vseen ti izpiše [OK]
<CrazyLemon> na koncu
<pehape> jap
<CrazyLemon> no pejt Å¡e enkrat na phpmyadmin stran..sam tokrat pejt na http://127.0.1.1/phpmyadmin
<Pepelka> phpMyAdmin
<upd> PeHaPe
<miha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<Pepelka> phpMyAdmin - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<pehape> crazylemon-isto izpiše
<pehape> Connection method for MySQL database of phpmyadmin:                       │   │                                                                           │   │                                unix socket                                │   │                                tcp/ip
<pehape> kaj izberem
<CrazyLemon> neki si pol zajebal pri installu
<pehape> sej zato pa sem zdaj dal rekonfiguriraj
<CrazyLemon> tcp/ip
<miha> tole je inštalirano         libapache2-mod-php5   ?
<pehape> ne
<pehape> Host running the MySQL server for phpmyadmin:
<pehape> kaj tukaj napišem
<pehape> 127.0.01?
<pehape> .1
<miha> pehape, localhost ali 127.0.0.1
<miha> ja maš na istem tako mysql kot apache ane
<CrazyLemon> hm..js se ne spomnem da sm mogu karkoli napisat pri namestitvi phpmyadmina
<pehape> port number
<miha> CrazyLemon, dobr bi blo preverit če sploh .php dela
<miha>         libapache2-mod-php5
<pehape> port number za mysql?
<upd> tko ene pikce rdeče so od bloodsuckerjev ane ? k full srbi
<CrazyLemon> 3306 pravi services
<miha> ja
<upd> seveda 3306 za mysql. d0h.
<miha> nmap tud :D
<pehape> okej zdaj sem to kao rekonfiguriro
<pehape> dela!
<pehape> vsaj phpmyadmin :D
<miha> pehape, če to dela, verjento tud ostalo, ta aplikacija dela kot karkoli, kar daš gor
<CrazyLemon> miha glede tistga liba
<pehape> hvala za pomoč!
<CrazyLemon> tist je dependency
<CrazyLemon> php-ja
<miha> pehape, pridi Å¡e kaj :)
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<miha> CrazyLemon, aha ok
<pehape> ma veze če uporablam to v slo al eng?
<miha> CrazyLemon, http://www.debianadmin.com/apache2-web-server-with-php-support-in-ubuntu.html ker včas je blo to posebi
<Pepelka> Apache2 web server with php support in ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> Depends: libapache2-mod-php5 (>= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) | libapache2-mod-php5filter (>= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4) | php5-cgi (>= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4), php5-common (>= 5.3.2-1ubuntu4)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> pehape ne
<CrazyLemon> v 28ih urah sm prekolesaru sam 425km
<CrazyLemon> sramota
<bogdanov_> rm -rf /*
<miha> bogdanov_, ne se hecat :)
<CrazyLemon> ban boš dobu :)
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> :))
<nafisa> bogdanov_, prid, te bom po riti
<bogdanov_> nafisa moze al prvo dat svrsim u usta
<bogdanov_> ;)
<nafisa> boš pol ...
<nafisa> najprej te bom po riti
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> uuuu
<CrazyLemon> odpiralni čas app zdej ponuja akcije
<CrazyLemon> sexy
<upd> !t auto sl searching for appropriate word
<Pepelka> išče ustrezno besedo
<miha> eno prašanje mam... sosed tu nabavo eno grafično ATI Radeon HD 5670 GIGABYTE pa smo dal not.. pa nič slike, na vdelani grafični pa bla... pa nazaj staro ati.. pa delal... pa gledu navodila, pa piše da rabi vsaj 400 W napajalnik?! tm not je pa 200 W :)
<miha> a to to? al kej drugega?
<bogdanov_> ne a res?
<CrazyLemon> jah najprej napajalnik zamenjaj potem pa naprej :)
<bogdanov_> sicer pa
<bogdanov_> kaksen
<bogdanov_> rac
<miha> ne res prašam?
<bogdanov_> ima da ma
<bogdanov_> 200W
<bogdanov_> lol
<CrazyLemon> to je pa tudi res
<miha> heh pač piše gor na nalepki max power 200 W
<bogdanov_> p4
<miha> ne vem jst, nism Å¡tromar :D
<bogdanov_> so mel
<CrazyLemon> tole moje celeron smeče ma 350w če se ne motim
<bogdanov_> 300+w
<bogdanov_> ja sj to
<bogdanov_> :)
<miha> ja tm not pač nek procesor.. pa nč ostalga..
<miha> prazna kišta ane :)
<miha> ne vem če sm prov pogledu.. sam tko je pisal.. max power 200 W :)
<bogdanov_> miha
<miha> pa prašam kaj mu naj rečem ane :D
<bogdanov_> ce ima skatlo
<bogdanov_> alpa poglej
<bogdanov_> za to grafo
<bogdanov_> kok
<bogdanov_> rab
<bogdanov_> W
<bogdanov_> najverjetneje je presvoh napajalnik ceje res 200W
<bogdanov_> sicer pa ceje ves
<bogdanov_> batarijo
<bogdanov_> vn
<bogdanov_> CMOS reset mogoce so u biosu kaksne nastavitve
<bogdanov_> nastimane za prjsno grafo :)
<bogdanov_> vec*
<miha> hmm
<miha> ok
<miha> All these hardware cuts have come with the benefit of much lower power demands though, allowing the HD 5670 to tip the scales at a miserly 61W typical maximum board power, and an excellent idle power draw of just 14W. This low power consumption has allowed ATI to do away with any kind of additional power connector, crucial for the low-end upgrade market where manufactures want to simplify the installation procedure as much as possible.
<miha> ne vem zakaj v navodilih piše pol 400 W? :)
<bogdanov_> max je torej
<bogdanov_> 60
<bogdanov_> w
<CrazyLemon> max kartice je 60w..ampak za celotn sistem pa predlagajo 400w napajalnik
<bogdanov_> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker upoštevajo to da boš ti mel še neki naprav gor ane
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> ja
<bogdanov_> diski dvd itd.
<bogdanov_> vent je presvoh zihr
<bogdanov_> cudn da dela stabilno
<bogdanov_> miha kva ma to ksn microatx
<miha> no pač prašam kaj mu naj svetujem :D
<miha> bogdanov_, zgleda tko ja
<bogdanov_> nj si sposod
<bogdanov_> en napajalnik
<bogdanov_> 350+
<bogdanov_> najbol saj 400
<bogdanov_> pabo vidu kuj
<bogdanov_> ce pa pol nebo pa se cmos reset
<bogdanov_> in pa pol tud z 200 proba lah
<miha> aha
<bogdanov_> :)
<bogdanov_> sam dvomm
<CrazyLemon> če pa še pol ne bo..pa naj si kupi amdjev A8 APU :P
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> kva ti foleras amd
<bogdanov_> :P
<CrazyLemon> moram malo :D
<miha> mah. v glavnem je bil čist razočaran.. nabavu grafično pa ne dela :)
 * miha pač hoče pomagat
<CrazyLemon> nč..lejtr..grem sladkor dat v kri
<bogdanov_> ja gadno je to neki kups pol pa tko
<bogdanov_> pjd hrvoje
<bogdanov_> :P
<uni4dfx> a ste že vidl to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B9IHm5oQJg
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Vesoljci&#x202c;&rlm;
<LorD_DDooM> miha: katero grafično, pa katero plato je imel prej? 5670 je meni delala probleme na stari plati, ker sistem ni znal preko novejših HDMI/DVI konektorjev speljati slike. Ena opcija je bila updejt BIOSa, druga pa VGA kabel.
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM, mihata ni gor
<LorD_DDooM> Ti Å¡ment
<uni4dfx> zdej bojo že 7xxx zuni
<uni4dfx> ^_^
<bogdanov_> :>
<CrazyLemon> wacap
<bogdanov_> sta ima care
<CrazyLemon> ma evo nič..mal gledam zemljevid
<bogdanov_> kul
<bogdanov_> the con artist?
<nafisa> bogdanov_, uči se ga napamet, veš
<nafisa> k je piflar
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<bogdanov_> paul
<bogdanov_> ja
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov_ ti si gorenc..kok je od vršiča do planice
<bogdanov_> nism
<bogdanov_> hribovc
<CrazyLemon> pa to je tam zravn tebe
<bogdanov_> jes
<bogdanov_> it das
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-17
<bogdanov_> prodam dell mini 910 200eu
<bogdanov_> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> jebote mini :D
<bogdanov_> hehe
<bogdanov_> crazy
<bogdanov_> kvaj ksn dobr film
<bogdanov_> 1 tedn je mem
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahk en teden mimo če sm ti 2 dni nazaj napisal filme
<bogdanov_> jah
<bogdanov_> 4
<bogdanov_> filme
<bogdanov_> usak dan
<bogdanov_> 2
<bogdanov_> :D
<CrazyLemon> Sucker Punch
<CrazyLemon> n8
<uni4dfx> a že uporablate Firefox 7?
<bogdanov_> lol
<uni4dfx> kaj lol? :D
<bogdanov_> ma nc
<bogdanov_> :)
<nafisa> :jump:
<bogdanov_> :)
 * nafisa pocuka bogdanov_ -a za hlačnico :D
<bogdanov_> :*
<nafisa> wiiiiiiii ... luščka dobla :D
 * nafisa zardi
<bogdanov_> hehe
<bogdanov_> nc srce grem spat mwa :*
<alyosha> slovenčina hir aj kam:D
<Sky[x]> a ste vidl nov slider ma YT
<Sky[x]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Nyan Cat [original]&#x202c;&rlm;
<nafisa> bigija pa orenk matra
<igcek> pozdravljen folk
<igcek> mam vprašanje
<igcek> èe jaz odstranim skripto z /etc/init.d, se pol da skripta (oz. program) ob startupu ne bo startala?
<napsy> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6#diff-1
<napsy> smeh :D
<Pepelka> Commit a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac to MrMEEE/bumblebee - GitHub
<napsy> igcek: tako je
<igcek> no, sam da ne zjebe se cesa druzga
<igcek> tnx napsy
<napsy> np
<Sky[x]> lp kdo kle ?
<krusi> no,to ni glih najbolsi nacin, da zbrises,razn ce res ne rabis vec te skripte(tudi manual load itd)
<Sky[x]> ksna ideja kaj nardit s svnjem ?
<Sky[x]> # svn update
<Sky[x]> svn: Working copy '.' locked
<Sky[x]> svn: run 'svn cleanup' to remove locks (type 'svn help cleanup' for details)
<napsy> lahk nrdis to kar ti pise :-)
<krusi> svn cleanup :P
<Sky[x]> # svn cleanup
<Sky[x]> svn: This client is too old to work with working copy 'prenosi'.  You need
<Sky[x]> to get a newer Subversion client, or to downgrade this working copy.
<Sky[x]> kaj pa pol ? :D
<napsy> again
<napsy> lahk nrdis to kar ti pise :-)
<Sky[x]> sam mam upejtan
<Sky[x]> svn, version 1.5.1 (r32289)
<Sky[x]> ma zadeva je se ubuntu hardy al kva je bil ze
<igcek> @krus, sam premaknu jo bom stran
<igcek> je trenutno ne rabim, saj ob zagonu ne
<krusi> Sky[x], si dal svn cleanup pat_do_repota?
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> da se pot probam dan :)
<krusi> igcek, za startup se uprabljajo linki v /etc/rcX.d/, kjer je X je init level v katerega se sistem boota (who -r, prikaze init)
<krusi> oz. zdej je ze chkconfig --del serviceName
<krusi> na novejsih linuxih
<Sky[x]> krusi: jav mi da ne obstaja ko dam svn://IP/imeamep/ pa je bla skopirana iz tortoise
<krusi> rabis dati computer path notri, ne net location...torej /home/user/svn/.. oz. pac lokacijo workgin copy
<Sky[x]> hm...
<Sky[x]> se zmerm isto
<Sky[x]> pa wtf je to :>
<krusi> kaj se zmeraj isto?
<Sky[x]> svn: This client is too old to work with working copy
<Sky[x]> se zmerm mi tole javla
<Sky[x]> pa sem dal celo pot /home/user/delovnamapa/
<krusi> a si ziher da imas updatano? v ubuntu je ze version 1.6.12 (r955767)
<Sky[x]> 8.04 server ubuntu je :>
<Sky[x]> a mislš da če dam na novo checkout bo pomagal
<krusi> nevem ce, svn kr neki spreminja format dirov, tak da niso backcompatible verzije
<Sky[x]> kva če pobrišem db.locks ? :D
<krusi> tukaj imas tanov svn http://growingventuresolutions.com/blog/installing-subversion-svn-1-6-ubuntu-8-04-lts-hardy
<Pepelka> Installing Subversion (svn) 1.6 on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy | Growing Venture Solutions - GVS
<Sky[x]> sam s tem si alhko zdj vse kar mam ye postavlen zejbem :S
<krusi> ceprov, neki zgleda da bi lahko delalo, ce na novo checkout naredis, dokler ne dostopas spet z novejsim klientom
<krusi> ce ni velik repo, probas..ce ne dela, pustis ali upgrade naredis :)
<skyxx> back kd kej napisal ?
<nafisa> anben
<nafisa> oj, andrejz :)
<skyxx> ma ja
<andrejz> oj
<skyxx> upam da me nov checkout resi :S
<krusi> naj bi te :)
<andrejz> nafisa, zdaj sem tud jaz začel spet prevajat ddtp (samo drug paket)
<skyxx> fuck no tud checkout ne poamga ne me fukat an :>
<krusi> jeba pol
<krusi> sej,kaj mas pa za sfukat ce das novejsi svn gor? :)
<krusi> a hostas SVN na serverju?
<krusi> na temu istem
<skyxx> ja vse mam na tem serverju
<skyxx> pol bi mogu vse checkuote popravlat ?
<skyxx> svasta
<andrejz> kako bi prevedli card deck?
<skyxx> zdj sem dal cleanup pa je slo skoz sam se vedno mi ni updejtal in ni vseh fajlov
<skyxx> grrr
<krusi> a si dal po celanapu se update?
<krusi> naceloma bi ti moglo dati vse :)
<skyxx> ja sem dal ja
<skyxx> zdj mi se celotnga checkouta noce vec updejtat
<skyxx> skos ajv da je prestart client da nej ga updejtam
<skyxx> edina opcija je se da premaknem sambo na un folder checkout k dela :>
<skyxx> kako sploh p sambi dolocm tocno ker folder nej kaze ? :>
<nafisa> ej, a se da kje pogledat, kako resolucijo ma moja webcam? :D
<nafisa> bigi se multiplicira :D
<nafisa> hehe, andrejz ... Å¡ele zdajle vidla, kaj s napisu ... :D
<nafisa> ene par ne vem, kako jih naj prevedem ... tako da tiste pol kr pustim al kuko?
<nafisa> grem jst delat ... se kasneje tipkamo kej ... lepo se mejte :*
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<andrejz> @nafisa: kar ne veš kar pusti
<andrejz> tud jaz tako delam :D
<CrazyLemon> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/255785_223602731002537_100000584363162_818387_2228969_n.jpg             lol..xp :S
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000584363162
<upd> se zgodi :)
<upd> ma ne spet posodobitev adobe flash player plugin spet nič ne bo delal :/
<CrazyLemon> meni worka :D
<upd> ja upam da bo, zdej sem kar na html5 na youtube, ker se vedno pogosteje dogajal, da je bil prikazan samo okvir, komad se pa ni začel predvajat
<miha> html5 je supr
<miha> sploh če probaš s tor youtube :)
<CrazyLemon> tor addict :>
<nafisa> kwa ma šef naštudiran vse, v kolkem času se kaj spuca ... do minute natančno, jeboga
<nafisa> če ma kdo čas :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBLpPgutteQ
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Borut Pahor "off the record" - združen posnetek&#x202c;&rlm;
<miha> nafisa, neki sm poslušu.. dolgčas
<miha> ti pa kr
<miha> nafisa, tak pač to deluje, jst nism presenečen - eni očitno mel iluzije :)
<nafisa> saj je un delček tud noter ... ko je kao off the record povedal ...
<nafisa> k je bil Å¡kandal kao
<CrazyLemon> a veste kako bo zgledal facebook čez par let? -> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/facebookFuture.jpg
<CrazyLemon> no..vsaj na hrvaškem :D
<nafisa> "Lahko pa da bog ženskam vrne čas, ki ga porabijo za parkiranje avta odtod ta razlika v dolžini življenja."
<nafisa> Tone pride k zdravniku in potoži: -Zelo živčen postajam, vsaka malenkost me vznemiri. -Berete kriminalke? vpraša zdravnik. -Nič več, le televizijo gledam in to samo poročila. -Ojoj, opustite to, če hočete sebi dobro, svetuje zdravnik.
<sasa84> wuf wuf
 * sasa84 ugrizne alyosha 
<sasa84> grrrrr :D
<CrazyLemon> tako ja..naj dobi steklino.. kaj se pa gre prasc :))
<miha> nafisa, jst tud gledam skor samo poročila :)
<miha> sam jst sm že eno stopnje hujš.. sam smejim se še
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> pust poročila
<miha> tone pa zdravnik
<miha> :D
<nafisa> sasa84, a s ti tut ovratnco dobila?
<nafisa> kako tako pasjo?
<nafisa> http://file.si/files/38796_rkj15/ovratnica-nova.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/limone-v-restavracijah-so-polne-bakterij.html
<Pepelka> Limone v restavracijah so polne bakterij - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> pha..lies all lies
<vatts> jebiga imam uprašanje =D
<CrazyLemon> no you dont!
<vatts> jebiga, mam :D
<vatts> pravzaprav, 2
<CrazyLemon> nesramnež! sam k maš vprašanje prideš sm..mhm..zamerm..!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<vatts> ti kar dej, jst mam nekej sladkorja
<vatts> da te lažje požrem
<vatts> torej ja, mam hacktop, star ko nanos
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/zanimivosti/limone-v-restavracijah-so-polne-bakterij.html
<vatts> amilo m7400
<Pepelka> Limone v restavracijah so polne bakterij - 24ur.com
<vatts> ima neko intelovo wifikarto notr
<vatts> me zanima kak zvem kera je in bi jo usposobu :P
<CrazyLemon> lshw -c network
<CrazyLemon> lspci
<vatts> misliš -C
<vatts> aha
<vatts> pro wireles 2100 adaptr :D
<vatts> now i need to get NDISwrapper and all that shit :>
<CrazyLemon> ne mislim -c :D
<CrazyLemon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3117490&postcount=61
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Forums - View Single Post -  Amilo M7400
<vatts> dankešun =D
<vatts> lets see if now works )D
<CrazyLemon> it doesnt
<vatts> shut up! bitchy lemon :D
<vatts> hey apple! :D
<CrazyLemon> mulc..boš dobu vzgojno!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<vatts> bingo.
<vatts> Hey Lemon!
<vatts> Knife. :D
<CrazyLemon> a dela?
<vatts> pa itak
<vatts> če ti daš link itak zmeri use dela :P
<vatts> brb, "probna vožnja" :D
<CrazyLemon> no če dela pol za kazen moraš kle bit en teden
<CrazyLemon> da slišiš kako pametno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<vatts> zakaj bi bil en teden, če sem lahko tle dokler mi bnc ne krepa :P
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQndk1Cd9FE&feature=fvwrel
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Hitler, Pahor in depeše&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> Rezultat pisnega izpita je 66 točk od 100 možnih. Skupaj ste dosegli 66 točk. Meja za pozitivno oceno je 50.
<CrazyLemon> FUCK YEA!!!!!!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> spletne tehnologije -CHECKED
 * sasa84 nažiga sven väth
<vatts> CrazyLemon, you're crazy
 * CrazyLemon current mood: happy :$
<vatts> če si za 16% pozitiven pa tak noriš se nažalost ne morem drugače izrazit :D
<vatts> mislm, jst sm enkrat ujel pozitivno za 0.125% :P
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm da ne bo sploh pozitivno ;)
<vatts> morš bit majster da tako ujameš :D
<vatts> ma
<vatts> sošolka je pisala 130% možno.
<vatts> pa je blo 75 točk
<vatts> se je mogla prfoxa res fajn zmotit pr štetju točk
<CrazyLemon> k smo mogl pisat neke java servlete z httpsession na papir
<vatts> temu na čast sm pisu 96% :D
<vatts> LOL
<vatts> na papir? xD
<CrazyLemon> pa html forme pa css
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<vatts> html :))))
<CrazyLemon> tko da je Å¡lo vse po spominu :D    kerga pa ni ravno dost :D
<vatts> ti bi mogu zdej
<vatts> /exec -o figlet FUCK YEAH
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: aj bil težk izpis ?
<Sky[x]> izpit*
<CrazyLemon> sh: figlet: not found
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] glede na to da sm ga naredu..ni bil težek..vsaj meni :)
<CrazyLemon> matjažu se je zdel
<vatts> hahaha
<vatts> Sky[x], hipoteza: če ga crazylemon naredi, ni težek :))
<CrazyLemon> tako nekako ja :D
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] a ti nisi mel spletnih?
<vatts> in potem vse tiho je bilo :P
<vatts> fak
<vatts> fak fak fak fak fak
<vatts> fak d sistm
<Sky[x]> crazy niso mi pustil delat letos
<Sky[x]> crazy: matjaž je naredu ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] dvomim...ker je spraševal če bo izpit na drugem roku podobn temu :)
<Sky[x]> aha
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zakaj ti niso pustili '
<vatts> ker je prehud g33k za take bedarije :))
 * nafisa is back (gone 05:30:05)
<nafisa> off _:D
<nafisa> :* :P
<zgaga> CrazyLemon
<zgaga> al pa kdo drug
<zgaga> a so ze naredil fixe za memory leake v unity?
<CrazyLemon> zgaga ne :S
<CrazyLemon> je pa na voljo nek updejt
<CrazyLemon> katerega nisem probal
<napsy> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej fantina
<napsy> kako kaj
<CrazyLemon> lazy like a daisy.. mogu bi se preklete operacijske učit..sam se mi ne da :)
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> sup with u :)
<napsy> nic
<napsy> delam skos
<napsy> je guzva na sihtu
<CrazyLemon> a kaj novga ustvarjate? :)
<napsy> tut mamo neke nove projekte
<napsy> :)
<napsy> zdj iscemo django razvijalca
<CrazyLemon> epaper related al neki druzga?
<napsy> neki drugega
<napsy> zdj studiram da bi si nexus s nabavu
<napsy> ne zdrzim vec zravn tattooja :)
<CrazyLemon> jah..to sm ti js že zdavnaj reku da se nisi ravno najbolš odloču :)
<napsy> :)
<napsy> vem ja
<napsy> sm ze dans mislu nabavit
<napsy> sam se mi ne da nikamor hodit dans
<CrazyLemon> nexus s..kaj pa vem..kul je sam zaradi enega dejstva.. ker je "googleov"  telefon
<CrazyLemon> aja..pa NFC ma :)
<napsy> men zgleda ful hudo
<napsy> nfc? :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..near field communication chip ma not
<napsy> ka je to
<CrazyLemon> em..future :D
<CrazyLemon> to je pač za komunikacijo z drugimi napravami
<CrazyLemon> recimo za plačila se uporablja
<CrazyLemon> ravno nfc
<napsy> aja
<napsy> pa je to ful razsirjeno
<napsy> al je nova stvar
<CrazyLemon> jah..dokaj nova stvar..sam jo google promovira tko da je cca. 1/4 mio plačilnih mest
<CrazyLemon> k podpirajo to
<CrazyLemon> v svetu*
<CrazyLemon> pri nas dvomim da je kje :)
<napsy> ok pol je useless
<CrazyLemon> ampak bo vse več tega :)
<CrazyLemon> jah ni useless madona.. povej Å¡efu da kj narediti z NFC pa bo Å¡e kako uporabno :D
<napsy> no, pol sm se razmislu o lg optimus 2x
<napsy> sam ta mi pa izgled ni vsec
<napsy> baje pa dela gladko cist vse
<CrazyLemon> no to bi ti bl priporočal k nexus :)
<CrazyLemon> jah seveda dela gladko..če je dual core :)
<napsy> sam res mi je grdo ohisje
<CrazyLemon> pa verjetno ma več pomnilnika k nexus
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni večja možnost za posodobitve k bo nexus že star :)
<napsy> aha
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11721587/1306171016870.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :)))))
<napsy> hehe
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakon! ;)
<CrazyLemon> oh sasa84 ..celo komuniciraš z mano! :>
<sasa84> sam zdej en bom več, k grem na pico :P
<sasa84> ti dam pa lupčka :*
<napsy> zadnje tri so najbolse :)
<sasa84> papa
<CrazyLemon> napsy ane :DD
<nafisa> mislim, da sem še enega prepričala v ubuntu! ouyeah
<Grega> GAY
<Grega> prav nalasc je uperjeno proti macu
<Sky[x]> fuck
<Sky[x]> nikol si ne morm zapomnt kva je onblur pa onfocus
<Sky[x]> kdaj je kej ?
<Sky[x]> neki je k z miško klikneš neki pa k greš dol z inputa recimo
<Sky[x]> kdo ve z glave ?
<Grega> focus je klik, i guess
<Grega> tako
<Grega> The onblur event occurs when an object loses focus.
<Sky[x]> tnx
<Grega> macfagi moremo skup drzat!
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> grega: ti velik delas iz mac na win preko remota?
<Grega> winless sem jaz
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> ma tale remote me ubija res
<Sky[x]> sploh ce je treba prgoramirat ČS
<Sky[x]> :S
<napsy> focus ni nujo d je z misko
<Grega> ne rabis windowsov
<Grega> :)
<Sky[x]> za siht rabim ce remote delam :(
<Grega> neee rabis
<Grega> na slo-techu pravijo, da je maillista z 30k maili vredna 1.5k
<Grega> to bi se splacalo nekaj naret.. :>
<Sky[x]> dobr se da prodat ja :)
<Sky[x]> če gledaš slovenijo
<Sky[x]> je to velik
<upd> šel bom do mimovrste direktorja pa mu ta zanič usb v anus porinil.
<upd> k bi se mi usaj dal komplicirat zarad 20€...
<upd> a gre kdo u inbox dons :)
<Sky[x]> petkovič dobil v rit namesto storža usb :D
<Sky[x]> upd: na twitterju velik odgovorajajo
<Sky[x]> tko da tam se boš prej zmenu kt prek maila :D
<upd> o mimovrste ?
<Sky[x]> jp
<upd> ma nism na twitteru
<upd> dj link
<Sky[x]> http://www.google.si/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBUQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftwitter.com%2Fmimovrste&rct=j&q=twitter%20mimovrste&ei=S6X7TeiMLMrqOfqu_MUE&usg=AFQjCNFSESh2zrHx4xOkgjQepBmCbKb-zA&sig2=TOuhvzXz2Llyc0iFdi_xcg
<miha> lol
<upd> rm: cannot remove `Red.Riding.Hood.2011.SLOSubs.BRRip.XviD.AC3-SANTi.avi': Read-only file system
<upd> čist se mu sfuka :S
<upd> Error opening file '/media/D001-2D67/Red Riding Hood 2011 SLOSubs BRRip XviD AC3-SANTi/Red.Riding.Hood.2011.SLOSubs.BRRip.XviD.AC3-SANTi.avi': Read-only file system
<miha> ja če so napake, je read only mount,   mount napiš ane
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12PYfWnZkFM&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;RM Project - Pridi gor&#x202c;&rlm;
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa old :D
<vatts> hitlerjevo letalo poganjal ameriški motor
<vatts> now the world is doomed
<vatts> CrazyLemon,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5PiXt6INSM&feature=related :p
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Nyan Cat - OMEGA Extended Edition【3 AND 1/2 HOURS OF NYAN SPLENDIDNESS】&#x202c;&rlm;
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<sasa84> oj
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-18
<bogdanov> ooo :)
 * nafisa is back (gone 03:38:35)
<sasa84> oj
<urban_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfoGBVM86PM&feature=player_embedded
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;POKEMON IN REAL LIFE 2!&#x202c;&rlm;
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<urban_> lp
<OpenSourceCode> morda kdo ve kako bi lahko na ubuntuju poslusal juzne strune tukaj: http://bit.ly/kf37tG
<Pepelka> Radio NET FM - Ta Prava Frekvenca 99.8 in 100.2 ! - Ju�ne Strune 14.06.2011
<sasa84> OpenSourceCode, če že...pol bi mogu dat link v rhythmbox
<OpenSourceCode> kam ga dam v rhythmboxu?
<urban_> kva dogaja
<urban_> ucit se nam ne da kva gremo delat :D
<vatts> whatsup bitchez :P
<urban_> sem prevec geek 4u da bi ti povedal :P
<urban_> tko nekak si ucer neki komentriral sem vidu glede mene :)
<vatts> ? :D
<vatts> to sm reku sky[x]u :D
<nafisa> saj urban je sky[x]
<nafisa> [urban_] (~skyx@tm.213.143.85.148.dc.telemach.net): skyx
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> ta nafisa prava hekerka!
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej pršpari zajebancije
<nafisa> komi zbudila sem se
<urban_> vidm da vam dogaja hehe :D
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> kdaj pa ne?
<urban_> jst pa treniram tipkanje ko si z maca povezan na win prek remote
<urban_> k se covk res lovi
<urban_> sploh ce hoces se bliznce v netbeans uporablat
<urban_> grr
<nafisa> hahaha
<urban_> po ti pa vmes na remote se medslo p en tikovnco switcha na random
<nafisa> ah, to je pa po moje treba nastavt kje pa ne sme bit na random
<urban_> slo bi mogu zbrisat
<urban_> sam ce pa ksn text pisem a hitr sam preklopm na slo
<urban_> da mam sumnike :D
<nafisa> ahjej ... pol si si sam kriv :D
<urban_> ja pa ne hehe
<nafisa> keri majmuni so to ... moje krice krace so dal med izbrane bloge :S
<nafisa> urban_, kako kaj farmville pol ... ko se že hvališ z mac-om :d
<CrazyLemon> hm.. siol ma neko nagradno igro kjer lahko večkrat sodeluješ
<CrazyLemon> cena sms-a se pa obračuna po tarifi ponudnika
<CrazyLemon> js pa mam 1000smsov brezplačno
<CrazyLemon> a jih grem zafloodat? :>
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fGLiIvKKys&NR=1
<sasa84> <3
<nafisa> ja, kolk pa stane povratni sms?
<nafisa> :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa 0.00 € :D
<nafisa> ja, te jih pa daj, a ne?
<CrazyLemon> pa nagradno žrebanje bo 19.8
<CrazyLemon> torej lahk jim v teoriji pošljem cca. 2000 smsov :D
<CrazyLemon> for free :D
<CrazyLemon> oz ne..kr 3000
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> hahahaha
<nafisa> in kaj je za nagrado?
<CrazyLemon> dva laptopa sta
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim
<urban_> rac. novice so mele alasy tab
<urban_> nagradno ifro
<urban_> galaxy
<CrazyLemon> vem ja..drugič bi lahk povedal  po kakem principu izbirajo šifre :>
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa..galaxy tab saks.. razn če ni 10.1
<urban_> hehe nimam jst nic kle zdravn tako da ne morm nic pomagat
<urban_> svasta za office 2011 update sem mogu ugasnt chrome opero pa remote desktop client
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcEix_B_cWc    <3  ..predvsem pevka <3<3 :))
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Coeur de pirate à Mange ta ville&#x202c;&rlm;
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, men so bl všeč črnolaske ;)
<CrazyLemon> no sasa84 pol minimiziraj firefox pa sam poslušaj muzko :>
<sasa84> sej sam musko poslušam :P
<CrazyLemon> majo še en bolši komad
<CrazyLemon> sam se ne spomnem naslova..prekleti kanadčani
<sasa84> lol
<urban_> nafisa: jst ne spilam farmville
<urban_> pa teh fb igrc :)
<CrazyLemon> a kdo bral gesla od lulzsec ?
<CrazyLemon> med njimi je eno gov.si :)
<miha> ne?
<sasa84> kakšna gesla?
<CrazyLemon> raznorazna :D
 * CrazyLemon najdu svoje geslo not..in spreminja vsa gesla :D
<miha> lulz
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, o čem to?
<CrazyLemon> !g lulzsecurity 62000 random logins
<Pepelka> LulzSec releases 62000 user logins, followers access accounts http://thenextweb.com/industry/2011/06/16/lulzsec-releases-62000-user-credentials-followers-begin-accessing-accounts/
<sasa84> ne najdem gesel :\
<CrazyLemon> http://t.co/p1klHLJ
<CrazyLemon> napsy http://slo-android.si/prispevki/clanki/item/941-lg-optimus-2x.html       ta je pa res dost lepš k nexus :)
<Pepelka> Test: LG Optimus 2X - Slo-Android.si
<sasa84> kul, mojga gesla ni :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 bjač! :D
 * CrazyLemon Å¡e vedno spreminja gesla
<miha> haha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mam pač dobr geslo in ne crazy85 :P
<CrazyLemon> :/
<sasa84> lohk povem... 'drazhenko' je dobr geslo :D
 * sasa84 požgečka alyosha 
<CrazyLemon> zdj bom mel povsod različna gesla
<CrazyLemon> drazhenko(i+1)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> Invitations Left	2 invitations left
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<sasa84> mislm...sj ni treba glumit a ne.. vemo d maš vsa gesla glih, sam 1x je 1 na konc, drugč pa 0 ;)
<sasa84> al ti vsi beremo pošto no :P
<CrazyLemon> not for long!
<sasa84> dj mi povej...kaj si pol uni odpisu, k je včer mejlala? :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> kdo je kaj mejlal ?
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ja una bejba od včeri...16:23 je mejl poslala :P
<CrazyLemon> oh..slab poskus fore je to bil..sorry..moj radar ga ni zaznal..ker je bil tok slab :p
<vatts> bitchy :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kr ene bučke :P
<CrazyLemon> facebookova cifra je 99999
<CrazyLemon> fensi!
<nafisa> http://www.facebook.com/pages/SPS-Slovenska-Pornografska-Stranka-Slovenian-pornographic-party
<sasa84> brb
<CrazyLemon> tako
<CrazyLemon> gesla zamenjana
<CrazyLemon> sam hm.. 70min sm rabu
<uni4dfx> pozna kdo kak dobr tool za avtomatizirano browsanje
<uni4dfx> rad bi napisu botka k bo igral flash Å¡pil
<CrazyLemon> lol:)
<CrazyLemon> someone is playing farmville!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> jah jebiga :D
<uni4dfx> se je treba znajt
<CrazyLemon> a se sploh da kaj takega ko je flash v  igri?
<uni4dfx> hja
<uni4dfx> načeloma bi lahko svoj client napisu
<uni4dfx> da se poveže namest flasha
<uni4dfx> sam je kr zajeban k je ponavad vse neki kriptiran
<uni4dfx> pomoje je laži narest botka k bo kliku
<uni4dfx> sam to pa nevem kako bi se lotu
<sasa84> evo me
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<sasa84> hej miške
<sasa84> a je kdo kle? nek morm vprašat :P
<nafisa> nobenga ni, sasa84
<napsy> dan
<nafisa> ej, kako se da mapa pod geslo?
<nafisa> BigWhale, a ti slučajno veš?
<napsy> linux?
<napsy> mislim da noben FS na linuxu se nima koncepta sifriranja
<vatts> lp napsy
<napsy> lp
<nafisa> ja, neki sem brala, da je treba met kriptiran container ...
<vatts> čuješ ti, k delaš pri visioconnect :> koliko so tisti touch tableti za bare? :D
<nafisa> k ga je treba mountat ...
<napsy> to doses z ecryptfs al pa truecrypt
<napsy> ja
<vatts> kolko prbližno* stane vsak =D
<napsy> vatts: ne vem, okoli 150
<vatts> puf
<vatts> sem prčakvo enih 350
<vatts> :D
<napsy> no sj neki takega je mogoce
<napsy> ne vem kake so cene
<vatts> a.
<vatts> če neveš neveš jbg :)
<napsy> med 100 pa 350 :-)
<vatts> :)
<vatts> sem mislu da si mal bolj zdraven ko delaš tam, ampak vrjetno si čist na drugemu oddelku :-P
<nafisa> napsy, to si inštaliram v programskem središču ...
<nafisa> a je Å¡e kej treba narest?
<napsy> vatts: razvojnem
<napsy> nafisa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Pepelka> EncryptedPrivateDirectory - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<vatts> napsy, torej ti nekak veš kak te stvari laufajo ker razvijaš programsko kodo za te stvari? [da/ne] :P
<napsy> tako
<napsy> nekak ves .. v bistvu mors tocno vedet
<napsy> :)
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> hehe ... tuki piše, kako v konzoli inštaliraš ... jst pa prek prog.središča
<napsy> nafisa: pomoje podobno, poisces ustrezne pakete pa zinstaliras
<nafisa> apčih
<nafisa> ah, zdej bi se mogla pa odlogirat ... ne da se mi
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<nafisa> oj, OpenSourceCode
<OpenSourceCode> Morda kdo ve kako poslusati juzne strune : http://bit.ly/mh8gpM na Ubuntuju?
<Pepelka> Radio NET FM - Ta Prava Frekvenca 99.8 in 100.2 ! - Ju�ne Strune 14.06.2011
<nafisa> IP morš vedet ...
<nafisa> pa ga vstaviš v rythmbox ... tam k so radii
<OpenSourceCode> kako pa zvem ip?
<nafisa> rhythmbox*
<nafisa> don't ask me :D
<nafisa> napsy, kako se zve IP radijske postaje?
<vatts> ne ve :)
<napsy> ce ma stran das view source pz izbrskas IP
<nafisa> a ti veš?
<OpenSourceCode> zakaj pa negre normalno poslusat tak da bi klikno gor kot na windowsih?
<napsy> OpenSourceCode: ker nimas pravilno nastavljenih pluginov v browserju
<vatts> :)
<vatts> napsy, answer is simple - every time, PEBKAC :)
<OpenSourceCode> in kako jih pravilno nastavim? :)
<napsy> vecina casa, ja :)
<nafisa> OpenSourceCode, kje pa je player tuki na strani?
<OpenSourceCode> http://radionet.si/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=5520&Itemid=297
<Pepelka> Radio NET FM - Ta Prava Frekvenca 99.8 in 100.2 ! - Ju�ne Strune 14.06.2011
<OpenSourceCode> tam ko pise poslusaj juzne strune
<vatts> napsy, zmerej. ker računalo ne bo nič zas*alo, to boš naredu ti, in po psihi človeške narave obtožu računalo :))
<napsy> OpenSourceCode: odvisno od browserja, verjetno mors se kj prej instalirat .. recimo navam mplayer plugin for firefox al pa kj podobnega
<nafisa> ej, OpenSourceCode  ... net fm ...
<nafisa> potegneš zgoraj desno dol ...
<nafisa> ko piše live
<vatts> ni ga čez radio1.si/live.aspx :D
<nafisa> file ... pa ga predvajaš v totemu al pa rhythmbox-u
<OpenSourceCode> ja samo tisto je radio...jaz pa hocem poslusat juzne strune
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> joj
<nafisa> kere komplikacije ... povej, kje pa je sploh online predvajalnik za to?
<OpenSourceCode> tam ko pise poslusaj juzne strune
<OpenSourceCode> mislim da se da z wmp na windowsih poslusat
<nafisa> dej, to je samo ena oddaja
<nafisa> na netu si jo najdi
<nafisa> mona
<vatts> eeem
<nafisa> v flashu se verjetno predvaja
<vatts> tam kamer piše poslušaj južne strune je navadna fotka
<vatts> in nobenga linka :)
<OpenSourceCode> na netu ni...razn tukaj
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ju%C5%BEne+strune&aq=0&oq=ju%C5%BEne+strune
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;južne strune&#x202c;&rlm;
<OpenSourceCode> ja pa ni to to :D
<OpenSourceCode> nema veze bom ze
<vatts> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4sIsj3C-Lc natančneje
<vatts> :D
<Pepelka> YouTube        - &#x202a;Južne Strune 14.06.2011 1/4 - Kornelia Žarič&#x202c;&rlm;
<vatts> južne strune 14.06.11
<nafisa> lej, na strani, ki si jo dal ... nikjer ne piše, da je za predvajat
<vatts> a ni to kar iščeš? :P
<vatts> nafisa, +1^
<nafisa> mona ... mislim ...
<nafisa> jao ...
<nafisa> use google
<vatts> :)
<nafisa> baba sem pa se znajdem
<OpenSourceCode> hvala vatts
<vatts> OpenSourceCode, reci hvala Nafisi
<OpenSourceCode> hvala Nafisa in vsi !
<vatts> :)) tako pa morda ja
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> bemu sunac ... ljudi bo treba mal informacijsko izobrazit ....
<nafisa> ne rečem, da sem ravno vzgled ...
<nafisa> ampak ...
<nafisa> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kako+uporabljati+google
<OpenSourceCode> ma sej ce bi iskal tocno to bi jaz tudi verjetno najdel. samo sem bil bolj zaprte narave pa sem hotel najti nacin da predvajam na strani
<vatts> :)
<Pepelka> Let me google that for you
<vatts> BE MORE OPEN MINDED je enkrat napsy preTwital link če se prav spomnem, ali ga na blog obesil :)
<nafisa> res je treba to naučit ljudi ... babe na upravni ne znajo iz neta shranit slik na komp :S
<vatts> lol :)
<vatts> to pa zna že moja žlahta, k je stara 70 let :))
<nafisa> našla IP od radio net
<nafisa> http://93.103.130.123:8008/test.ogg
<OpenSourceCode> Nafisa da sprobam
<nafisa> če ga hočeš poslušat tko, OpenSourceCode ... rhythmbox ... glasba ... nova medmrežna radijska postaja ...
<nafisa> pa tole noter skopiraš
<nafisa> http://93.103.130.123:8008/test.ogg
<nafisa> in to je to
<nafisa> potek klikneš radio ... na levem meniju ... in na ta link ... ti ga more pol predvajat ... ob dvojnem kliku ... al pa da klikneš gor ma play
<OpenSourceCode> ja sej drugače če si shranis file na kompjuter pa ga dodas v rhythmbox ter gres pod lastnosti ti tudi pise ip
<nafisa> ja ... v totemu sem IP pobrala
<OpenSourceCode> hvala vseeno :)
<OpenSourceCode> lepo videt, da se nekdo trudi pomagat...
<OpenSourceCode> redko kdaj naletim na taksen pozitiven feedback
<OpenSourceCode> oz. odkar sem na #ubuntu-si kar pogosto
<nafisa> nič ... grem jst pucat ... šef že navajen, da v sami majci pucam
<nafisa> ajde
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> če pa res,. no ... sem že tud gola pucala ...
<nafisa> koga jebe
<nafisa> lepo se mejta. mucka ... papa :*
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<alyosha> kaj je CrazyLemon a so ti na lulzsec objavli username pa pass pa zato menjapš:D
<alyosha> ke tip:D
<alyosha> samo nmj kolko ljudi da za geslo svoj datum rojstva:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha samo pass :)
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e to je bil pass za manj pomembne strani
<CrazyLemon> ma useeno sm povsod zdej zamenjal :)
<CrazyLemon> male velike črke + številka + random beseda :D
<CrazyLemon> Å¡tevilke*
<CrazyLemon> pa nekje je Å¡e znak :)
<vatts> $Ł
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> €r47yŁ3m0n
<CrazyLemon> best pass ever :D
<OpenSourceCode> jaz mam boljšega
<OpenSourceCode> : )
<CrazyLemon> ne verjamem..in ker ti ne verjamem zdej grem v miru jest
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<vatts> 0p3n$00rc€Ł3m¤n
<vatts> :D
<vatts> l8r Chuck Lemmon
<vatts> :D
<OpenSourceCode> saj bi ti ga povedal samo potem nebi več bil boljši ;D
<OpenSourceCode> nekaj takega... 8R9R7m3rzh501g545qWm
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sese12: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> jebeš pass:D
<alyosha> če maš nekires tko pomembnega ful ful
<alyosha> pol Å¡e ja samo tko
<nafisa> haha ... moj pa sploh besed nima noter ... ampak samo char in int na random :PPPP
<alyosha> itak uni ki se te bo lotu bo rešu na tak al drugačen način
<alyosha> kesi nafisa
<alyosha> sem ti reku da bom raztural slovečino
<alyosha> :D
 * alyosha is incredibile
<alyosha> :)
<sasa84> uuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 ugrizne alyosha 
<sasa84> :D
<nafisa> lepo
<nafisa> sasa84, ne morš mene oponašat, no
<nafisa> a ti dam svojo ovratnco?
<nafisa> alyosha, :* ... grem delat dalje
<nafisa> lepo se mejte
<nafisa> papa
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> ugavnem sovenščina je rešena
<alyosha> 99,9% da sem naredu:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon in kašno je blo to top secret geslo?:D ki si ga najdu umes?:D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] skynet: Android in Ubuntu  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4998/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zakaj misliš da ti ga bom povedau? :)
<CrazyLemon> uff.. http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/avtomobilizem/rekord-renaultovega-sportnika/260151
<Pepelka> Rekord Renaultovega Å¡portnika :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<CrazyLemon> tega bi pa mel
<bogdanov> ooo
<bogdanov> lp
<CrazyLemon> oo busanc
<bogdanov> kasn
<bogdanov> renault
<bogdanov> aj to firma
<bogdanov> cc
<bogdanov> VW
<bogdanov> ;)
<CrazyLemon> itak da je firma
<CrazyLemon> megane je dost lepši kot golf in polo skupaj
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> toje
<bogdanov> spet stvar okusa
<bogdanov> ampak
<bogdanov> VW
<bogdanov> je
<bogdanov> vecji
<bogdanov> k toyota
<bogdanov> tko da
<CrazyLemon> hotu si napisat
<bogdanov> glede trga
<CrazyLemon> VW je ... za busance
<CrazyLemon> RES JE!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<bogdanov> ja
<bogdanov> itak
<bogdanov> clio je
<bogdanov> 10eu
<bogdanov> golf pa?
<bogdanov> 10keu*
<CrazyLemon> golf pa ti oni plačajo samo da ga pelješ
<CrazyLemon> :P
<bogdanov> haha
<CrazyLemon> primerjaš dva različna razreda..
<CrazyLemon> sj polo pa kak TSI motor..to leti
<CrazyLemon> in ja..polo JE lepši od cliota
<CrazyLemon> sam od megana pa golf ni lepši
<CrazyLemon> :)
<urban_> eno je zunanja eno pa notranja lepota :D
<bogdanov> crazy
<bogdanov> zate mam 2x1gb patriot ddr400
<bogdanov> 40eu
<bogdanov> :P
<CrazyLemon> dam ti 5€
<bogdanov> hehe
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> preveč? ajde 4.5€
<vatts> ;D
<vatts> CrazyLemon, megan je *hck- pfuj!*
<CrazyLemon> ti si  *hck- pfuj!* !
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> :D
<CrazyLemon> Zapis na disk se izvrši v grozdu (cluster)
<CrazyLemon> đizs ejč krajst
<CrazyLemon> grozd == cluster ?!?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<bogdanov> lol
<miha> !translate en sl cluster
<Pepelka> grozd
<miha> google tak pravi, pol že drži :D
<CrazyLemon> !translate sl en gruča
<Pepelka> cluster
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> !translate sl en grozd
<Pepelka> cluster
<CrazyLemon> stupid google
<miha> !translate sl en grozdje
<Pepelka> grapes
<Grega_> grrrrrr
<CrazyLemon> Grega_ ..ka te matra čuj
<Grega_> cuuuuuj
<CrazyLemon> spet si na morju? pa ti si vsak mesec na morju madona ..zgleda biznis fajn laufa :))
<Grega_> jeba, na noben box se ne morem connectat
<Grega_> zgleda, da so vse porte zaprli
<CrazyLemon> 80 niso
<Grega_> ja.. nek tunnel rabim :)
<Grega_> saj vseeno..
<Grega_> malo prej sem dobil mail, da se je nekdo iz illinoisa prijavil na moj fb account, wtf :>
<CrazyLemon> hah!
<CrazyLemon> js pa sm danes vsa gesla zamenjal :D
<CrazyLemon> no..ne vsa..tista manj sigurna :D
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hinchcliffe/enabling-collaboration-with-open-apis/1594
<Grega_> a jim je kaj pobegnilo? ker je zelo zelo malo verjetno, da sem jaz komu dal to geslo
<Pepelka> Enabling collaboration with open APIs | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> Grega_ fejsbuku? ne da bi vedu..oz. ne da bi oni vedli :D
<Grega_> ne vem kako so lahko dobili ta pass, sicer je bilo taksno "vseeno-mi-je-geslo", ampak..
<CrazyLemon> • Operacijski sistem se imenuje jedro (kernel)
<CrazyLemon> đizs ejč krajst
<Grega_> se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> only at fri :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem.. a je toplo morje?
<Grega> ha!
<Grega> madafaka! 443
<CrazyLemon> :))
<Grega> samo nogo sem noter namocil
<CrazyLemon> ah..tisti dnevi v mesecu? :S
<Grega> am
<Grega> ooook :P
<CrazyLemon> sj kul
<CrazyLemon> you can tell me
<Grega> ne, pac plavat ne znam..
<Grega> :>>
<CrazyLemon> ta izgovor sm že slišal ja
<CrazyLemon> lej..en tampon daš not pa gre
<CrazyLemon> boš kot phelps!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> v rit?
<CrazyLemon> whatever helps/works for you
<CrazyLemon> :D
<vatts> :D
<Grega> a lahko gledam kako poptv preko neta?
<CrazyLemon> poptv.net
<CrazyLemon> €
<CrazyLemon> oz
<CrazyLemon> poptv.si
<CrazyLemon> ne net
<Grega> to je treba placat
<Grega> a ni vec free varjant?
<CrazyLemon> nope :)
<CrazyLemon> vse je v €
<CrazyLemon> sam rtvslo.si lahk gledaš for free
<Grega> mafia
<CrazyLemon> pa še to sam domačo produkcijo
<Grega> kam gre ta svet..
<Grega> danes sem mogo placat celo, da sem kahko scal
<Grega> lahko*
<vatts> hehe
<vatts> Grega, navadi se da plačuješ tudi za dihat :)
<Grega> jaz ne diham
<vatts> jebat ga
<vatts> plačaš vseeno :)
<Grega> :(
<Grega> a lahko se kako drugace detacham screen kot crtl+a+d?
<Grega> pizda budale
<Grega> da gredo zapret porte
<CrazyLemon> lahko!
<CrazyLemon> kako..ne vem.. man screen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sam obstaja en ukaz
<CrazyLemon> katerega sm pozabu
<CrazyLemon> :(
<Grega> jebes, bom kr irssi zaprl
<CrazyLemon> ne no!
<CrazyLemon> kaj bomo mi brez dzimija :(
<Grega> mas prav
<Grega> bom nasel drug nacin :>
<CrazyLemon> you go girl!
<CrazyLemon> operacijski sistemi sak es
<Grega> pojej nekaj
<vatts> OM NOM NOM
<vatts> :
<Grega> :))
<Grega> ne vem, bojim se, da ni drugaga nacina kot da zaprem irssi
<Grega> :((
<vatts> pa zakaj ctrl a d nemoreš stisnit?
<vatts> al so ti uničli tipkovnico=
<Grega> uh, dolga zgodba
<Grega> :>
<vatts> čeprav C in A si napisal odzgorej, torej nau šlo
<vatts> :D
<vatts> resno
<vatts> imam cajt, razloži! :P
<Grega> ker v bistvu laufa screen v screenu
<Grega> in jaz hocem detachat irssi, detacha se pa en drug
<vatts> Vse jasno
<vatts> :)
<Grega> in tam nimam shella
<Grega> ..
<vatts> pa če probaš v irssi
<vatts> kak je že
<vatts> /exec screen -D
<vatts> al kak je detach
<vatts> ? ;)
<Grega> hm!
<vatts> čak
<vatts> googlam za screen manpage :9
<Grega> zakon
<Grega> dela
<Grega> car
<CrazyLemon> sj sm vedu da bo vatts uporabn kle!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<vatts> hahaha
<vatts> naredi si alias :)
<vatts> /alias adijo_screen exec screen -d
<vatts> :D
<vatts> CrazyLemon, hell i'm fucking crazy a
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne bomo se igral z nicknejmi no
<CrazyLemon> k nimaš šans
<CrazyVatts> -NickServ- This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<CrazyVatts> hmm
 * CrazyLemon ma par miljard ipjev
<CrazyVatts> i wonder why :)
<CrazyVatts> ma sej se ne igra
<CrazyVatts> m
<CrazyVatts> sam zaka je registriran
<CrazyLemon> ja pa se!
<CrazyVatts> wtf.
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem neki jest..teh 50 strani prosojnic me je čist  zmatral
<CrazyLemon> l8r
<CrazyVatts> -NickServ- CrazyVatts is not registered.
<CrazyVatts> :\
<vatts> fail. *facepalm*
<vatts> l8r CrazyLemon
<bogdanov_> lol
<urban_> haha off
<napsy> cer
<bogdanov_> lp
<CrazyLemon> zeh
#ubuntu-si 2011-06-19
<uni4dfx> oj
<uni4dfx> Å¡e kdo tle?
<bogdanov_> jo
<nafisa> pizda, grmi
<uni4dfx> mhm
<uni4dfx> Lolita - Joli Garcon (Rob & Chris RMX)
<uni4dfx> hud komad :D
 * nafisa is away: Jebem se ... ne moti!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<vatts> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Dekoder za MP3 v JavaScript  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5003/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sajko: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<napsy> je bil kdo na siddharti uceri?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] arkas: Katera USB TV kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5004/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> !forum dvb-t
<Pepelka> DVB-T usb kartica z ebaya (Stran 1) - Problemi s strojno opremo ... http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4612/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Katera USB TV kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5004/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] strauski: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<OpenSourceCode> se, da v ubuntuju 11.04 nastaviti vremensko stanje v orodni vrstici, tak kot je šlo v prejšnjih različicah?
<OpenSourceCode> se, da v ubuntuju 11.04 nastaviti vremensko stanje v orodni vrstici, tak kot je šlo v prejšnjih različicah?
<LorD_DDooM> apt-get install indicator-weather
<nafisa> kremšnite
<nafisa> v classic načinu se da čisto enostavno :P
<nafisa> LorD_DDooM, ojla
<OpenSourceCode> okej sem instaliro... pa bo zdaj ko prizgem kompjuter vedno samodejno se vkloplo al bom mogo sam?
<nafisa> možnosti ---> prednostni programi ...
<nafisa> pa si tam našteli tiste, k hočeš, da se ti zaženejo ob zagonu
<nafisa> ne prednostni programi
<nafisa> kaj je že ...
<nafisa> začetni programi
<LorD_DDooM> Mislim, da indikatorji ostanejo v trayu
<LorD_DDooM> jaz ga niti nimam v startup programih
<nafisa> ne vem, LorD_DDooM
<nafisa> to morš pa kerega vprašat, ko se bol spozna na to, ko jst
 * nafisa pojma nima o vsem skup :d
 * nafisa is back (gone 06:36:43)
<CrazyLemon> ni treba dodat v start up
<CrazyLemon> ker se indikatorji samo zalaufajo
<nafisa> evo ... experta maš kle
<nafisa> limun, mudel ... si že pokonc?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa mudel..že neki časa
<nafisa> jst nisem mudel, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> jst sm mudelka :P
<nafisa> 11 stopinj ... mislim, da bom teniske mogla obut ... za sandale je to mal pregladno, a?
<CrazyLemon> holy fck...brendi je umru
<nafisa> kwa?
<nafisa> vidim
<nafisa> ajoj :(
<OpenSourceCode> 14 stopinj v Mariboru
<nafisa> LJ, 11 stopinj ...
<CrazyLemon> KP 21°
<nafisa> ja, škoda človeka ... pa sam 49 let je bil star
<nafisa> pri nas doma je pa 13,4 °C
<nafisa> Koper: 	Temperatura 18,8 °C
<CrazyLemon> lažejo!
<CrazyLemon> avto pravi 20°
<CrazyLemon> pc pravi 21°
<CrazyLemon> mobitel pravi 21°
<nafisa> Maribor: 13,6 °C
<nafisa> ja, lej ... pejd to na pošto povedat ...
<nafisa> nekje pri pošti v kopru more biti ...
<dhbiker> za maribor pa je pri letališču
<dhbiker> nekje
<dhbiker> :P
<nafisa> jst gledam merjenje pri poštah :P
<OpenSourceCode> 18.05 že sundown???
<OpenSourceCode> sunset
<nafisa> 18.05 ne more bit sunset :D
<LorD_DDooM> Ta funkcija ne deluje pravilno...že dva meseca kaže isto
<dhbiker> Sunset: 20:52
<nafisa> hahaha
<CrazyLemon> 20:57
<CrazyLemon> !
<dhbiker> meni na time applet piše 20:52
<dhbiker> oz clock applet... same shit
<CrazyLemon> Sončni vzhod in zahod
<CrazyLemon> Sonce vzide ob 5:10 in zaide ob 20:57.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/letalstvo.html
<Pepelka> Napoved za letalstvo v besedi
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> not fair -.-
<CrazyLemon> no..za sončni vzhod mi pa piše 5:16 :S
<dhbiker> meni pa 5:03
<dhbiker> hahahahahah
<CrazyLemon> to zato ker si ti v MB
<CrazyLemon> js pa v  KP
<CrazyLemon> in 5:10 velja za LJ
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dhbiker> ah
<OpenSourceCode> ve kdo kako se pravilno uporablja : krativec, strešica, ostrivec?
<dhbiker> matura ?
<OpenSourceCode> jap
<dhbiker> heh
<dhbiker> sem si kar mislil
<dhbiker> amm... nisem pravi naslov za to
<dhbiker> xD
<OpenSourceCode> Ostrivec (/) zaznamuje mesto naglasa, dolžino
<OpenSourceCode> glasov in ozkost e in o (míza, rúta, répa, móka, máti).
<OpenSourceCode> Strešica (^) zaznamuje mesto naglasa, dolžino in
<OpenSourceCode> širino e in o (mêtla, ôče).
<OpenSourceCode> Krativec (\) zaznamuje mesto naglasa, kračino
<OpenSourceCode> glasov in širino e in o (nìč, kùp, kosmàt, pès, nastòp).
<OpenSourceCode> samo ne razumem čisto točno tega
<OpenSourceCode> sem mislo, če bi mi kdo po domače povedal
<dhbiker> heh ... mene je profesorca v Å¡oli stalno popravljala kako sem govoril :D
<OpenSourceCode> psica :D
<dhbiker> (še zdaj mam prleški naglas pa se ga ne morem znebit) :D
<OpenSourceCode> še dobro da ji nemoreš rečt pesica
<dhbiker> zdaj je že mimo :D
<Aseq> OpenSourceCode, "psíca"
<OpenSourceCode> kao ostrivec
<LorD_DDooM> Da ti sunset pravilno pokaže moraš prestaviti v indikatorju vir google->yahoo
<OpenSourceCode> zakaj pa google ni vredu
<LorD_DDooM> očitno ne procesira sunset/sunrise pravilno
<LorD_DDooM> Yahoo kaže sunset 20:55
<CrazyLemon> google me je res razočaral..tudi na mobitelu ne kaže pravilno
<CrazyLemon> tok keša majo pa ne vejo kdaj je sončni zahod :S
<sasa84> elow
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Katera USB TV kartica  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5004/new/posts/
<dhbiker> lp sasa84
<sasa84> oj dhbiker ;)
<OpenSourceCode> sometimes when I'm bored I go swimming in my money
<OpenSourceCode> lp
<urban_> lp
<napsy> lp
<alyosha> OpenSourceCode kaj delaš maturo?
<vatts> fotr nuca učerej 1h pa pol laptop
<vatts> danes 10 min, začne kazat 0%
<vatts> kaže 0% 15 min in komej potem crkne :))
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> kolk cajta se vam filajo laptopi ugasnjeni
<vatts> uro, dve, tri?
<vatts> da vem kolk cajta tega pustit na filanju :))
<alyosha> sem ze pozabu kolko časa se je filala sem ze kasno leto brez baterije:D
<vatts> 8let star laptop. dober je bil :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> in Å¡e se t ifila?
<alyosha> ni šešla baterija?
<vatts> orižinel bateri
<alyosha> omg
<vatts> al pa nevem
<vatts> morda celo nova
<vatts> sem ga dobil z nalepko O D P I S
<alyosha> meni je Å¡la po 2. leih na temu
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> vem sam da dela, da ima 1/2gb rama gor
<vatts> 60GB HDD
<vatts> wifi itd
<vatts> laptop iz (realnih) 8 let nazaj
<alyosha> na prejsnjem laptopu je tudi Å¡la bat po 2 3 letih
<vatts> nevem. zgleda da je batka nov
<vatts> a
<vatts> :)
<alyosha> ti kolko časa g amaš?
<vatts> par dni. :P
<alyosha> hehehe
<alyosha> mozno pol ja da je
<alyosha> bat. bla menjana
<vatts> predvčerajšnjim je ga fotr domov prnesu
<vatts> torej ja možno
<vatts> kolk cajta nej ga pustim? :D
<alyosha> buu sj ti bo kazalo ko je polna
<alyosha> pomoje kašno urco do dve
<vatts> a misliš? :D
<vatts> jst tle nimam ganc nobenih indikatorjev
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> Fujitsu siemens je pač kar je
<vatts> jebiga :D
<alyosha> zadnjč so lih pravli kako pogledaš
<alyosha> u terminalo
<alyosha> samo se ne spomnem
<vatts> am
<vatts> ma*
<vatts> glede na to da je XP zdej gor
<alyosha> aja mas xp gor?
<vatts> pa da je prej 15 minut (!!) kazalo 0%
<alyosha> maa pol bi skoraj sigurno
<vatts> ni zanesljivo :)
<alyosha> moglo kazat
<alyosha> spodaj
<vatts> je sklopljen
<alyosha> buu
<vatts> če sm ga do fuŁ sprazno
<vatts> :D
<alyosha> nevem nevem:D
<vatts> no
<vatts> kake 2-3h ga bom pustu gor
<vatts> da vidim če znajo LiIonke zgoret :P
<alyosha> pomoje več kot dovolj
<vatts> če ne, tolk bolje :D
<alyosha> hehe nebojo ne
<vatts> do takrat pa
<alyosha> jz sem mel vedno kabel not
<vatts> sonetni venec >.<
<alyosha> zato se tudi zjebe baterija
<vatts> hehe
<alyosha> kaj ti maš tudi maturo?:D
<vatts> jst mojga nafilam spraznim
<vatts> ma kaka matura :D
<vatts> jebejo nas u faco s prešernom :)
<vatts> moja baterija od satelite pro a3001nt je certified za 2h 15min al nek takega
<alyosha> kdo to?:D
<vatts> no meni zdrži 3h pa 1/4 :D
<vatts> ne poznaš :)
<alyosha> mah jz nisem mel nikoli sreče
<alyosha> z baterijami
<alyosha> mi hitro grejo
<alyosha> je pa res da jih ne pazim preveč
<alyosha> :D
<vatts> jst mam že 2 leto
<alyosha> ga mam skozi na elektriki
<vatts> in se mi zdi, da se kapacitivnost veča (!! :D)
<vatts> ali pa ga dosti manj obremenjujem (večja efektivnost) :D
<alyosha> use j emozno
<vatts> :)
<vatts> no
<vatts> torej
<vatts> sonetni venec - there i come
<vatts> da usaj bi bil v Å¡oli ta teden, pa sem mogu zbolet, jebiga :D
<sasa84> elow
<OpenSourceCode> hej
<alyosha> heh
<alyosha> kesi šaška
<alyosha> :D
<OpenSourceCode> sem naredil en word dokument za glasoslovje...me zanima ce se kaj druga spada tu not...prosim za feedback
<OpenSourceCode> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HWL156T2
<Pepelka> MEGAUPLOAD - The leading online storage and file delivery service
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] SigiSi: eRepublik - deluje tudi v Linux-u  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4575/new/posts/
<vatts> no
<vatts> sonetni venec prepisan
<vatts> zdaj pa veselo na zabuševantsko delo :P
<vatts> alyosha, experto pravi da 3h pri čist spraznjenem in ugasnjenem
<vatts> čeprav nima pojma zakaj pa (čeprav je slišal) da je bolje polnit pri vžganem. lol :D
<alyosha> 3h al kaj da se nafila
<alyosha> ja to pa je kao res
<alyosha> ker ko je prizgan
<alyosha> jo fila bolj počasi
<alyosha> ker jo še troši zraven
<alyosha> ko je ugasnjen jo bolj na hitro in zato kao ni tko dobro
<vatts> pri moji tošibci ne
<alyosha> samo to so use tašne majhne razlike da ni nič od tega
<vatts> pri moji tošibi jo nafila v 2.5h tipi topi
<vatts> če je vžgana al ne
<vatts> ker je polnilc pa to tako zasnovano da gre večina v filanje baterije
<vatts> preostalo v potrošnjo
<vatts> no
<vatts> bomo vidli
<alyosha> itak je fuk odvisno od modela do modela
<alyosha> in od firme do firme:D
<vatts> neke temperature ni na batki :)
<vatts> polnilec pa itak zmerej "just add gasoline to ignite" :D
<vatts> vrel tudi če ne fila nič. xD
<vatts> torej ja
<vatts> Å¡e dve ure pa pol :)
<vatts> brb
<bogdanov> sta ima
<vatts> po rebootu
<vatts> moje tošibce <3
<vatts> 66 procesu
<vatts> :)
<urban_> odvisno kaj delas
<urban_> men jo ful cajt fila ce mam se winse v virtualcu prgane
<urban_> pa spil spilam notr :)
<vatts> lol
<urban_> ce bos ti proc nabil na 100%  itak da ti bo dle casa filov
<nafisa> đoliiii, življenje ni cvetoče polje
<vatts> lp nafisa
<nafisa> oj, vatts
<nafisa> pizda, sonce mi v ekran sveti
<nafisa> jebote posavje smotano
<nafisa> ok ... pozno me pinga
<nafisa> 87 sekund
<vatts> bohpomagi posavje
<vatts> :))
<vatts> Å¡e dobro da odpade fotoizljet :D
<nafisa> zasavje, no
<vatts> ma nisem tega mislu
<vatts> sm mislu da "če tam tak štrajka mibitel" pol hvalabogu da je odpadu izlet
<CrazyLemon> sup
<sasa84> nada
<CrazyLemon> kera nada? učitelca zgodovine?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup...una k ma fizko :P
<CrazyLemon> tisto je simon :S
<sasa84> tist je simon???!!!
<sasa84> men pa čudn kwa mi je hodu skoz experimente u kabinet kazat :P
<CrazyLemon> simon ni tak
<CrazyLemon> simon je kul
<CrazyLemon> simon je car
<CrazyLemon> pri simonu smo igral duke nukem!
<sasa84> alyosha je car!
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol.. alyosha je fatass
<CrazyLemon> thats it
<sasa84> ne pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> velik kot car..pa nč več
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> ti pa že ne boš tko govoru o njem!
<sasa84> alyosha je mega fakn hud!
<CrazyLemon> <sasa84> alyosha je mega fakn fat!
<CrazyLemon> true story!
<alyosha> ow ow ow kaj alyosha kaj alyosha
<alyosha> ?!
<sasa84> ej, nism tega napisala!!!
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> povej mu povej:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha pravi saša da si mega fakin fat
<sasa84> alyosha, lej kok moje besede preobrača :(((
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> js pa pravim da nisi
<CrazyLemon> ampak si samo mega fat..brez fakin
<CrazyLemon> :S
<alyosha> sasa84 to je samo ker je ljubosumen na nas2
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> itak ;)
<alyosha> ewo CrazyLemon tvoja prijatelca je zdj na talentih:D
<CrazyLemon> zdej sm ljubosumen na vse k se ne učijo OS :)
<sasa84> hehe
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha a una.. irena ? joškarca? <3
<CrazyLemon> :>
<alyosha> mnj te ruskinje use isto govorijo mona
<CrazyLemon> a rusinja je
<CrazyLemon> uuu
<CrazyLemon> ah..ne da se mi it do tvja
<alyosha> u slovenije sem prišla po novi živlenje
<CrazyLemon> sj se bova Å¡e vidla
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ke tip nima tv zraven pcja
<alyosha> ke tip
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nisi modern!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> itak da nisem
<sasa84> alyosha je pa car! :P
<CrazyLemon> da bi bil moderen ne bi mel celerona
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> in ne bi poslušaš 'đuuuuuuuuliiiiiii' remix
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
 * CrazyLemon mal bruhne
<alyosha> ta CrazyLemon
<alyosha> aja nisi mi super gesla povedo:d
<CrazyLemon> sej ti niti ne bom :)
<alyosha> pa sj si menjal
<CrazyLemon> true
<CrazyLemon> ampak vseeno :)
<alyosha> pa no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> te je sram a
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> si mel preveč lame geso:D
<CrazyLemon> ah kje :)
<alyosha> jebemte samo ta ekaterina je fucking gibčna:D
<CrazyLemon> sam nobenmu nisem povedal geslo..ever... zakaj bi tebi? what makes you special? :>
<alyosha> beka ne 4 drogih densa:D
<CrazyLemon> valda je gibčna človek..če je rusinja..one so vse take :p
<alyosha> CrazyLemon i am special if you like it or not:D
<CrazyLemon> ukrajinke pa not so much
<alyosha> pojma ti nimaš:D
<CrazyLemon> valda da mam!
<nafisa> alyosha, je gibčna, a?
<alyosha> nafisa fucking dosti
<alyosha> in močna za popizdit
<alyosha> ta da ti da bombo se ne pobereš pomoje:D
<alyosha> ona prime mene in crazyja usakega u eno roko in nas dviga gor in dol:D
<nafisa> kolko jih Å¡ele za v postlo nuca ... da jo zadovoljijo :D :grins:
<CrazyLemon> sam enga
<CrazyLemon> <--
<CrazyLemon> ::D
<nafisa> lape
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> CrazyLemon you are so funny:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha and i'm not even trying to be funny!
<nafisa> samozavesten je, a ne, alyosha ?
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> nafisa to ni več samozavest:D
<nafisa> kaj pa?
<alyosha> nemoram se spomnit kako se reče:p
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa me zanima kaj bo reku
<alyosha> Å¡tudiram
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<nafisa> napuh?
<CrazyLemon> e moj luzar
<nafisa> nee
<alyosha> ne ne
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<alyosha> čak mal no
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> samo ti počasi
<CrazyLemon> da ti ne bo glava zakuhala
<CrazyLemon> :P
<alyosha> kuha kuha
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> alyosha, a si že kdaj vidu kšno bejbo od CrazyLemon ?
<CrazyLemon> ni
<nafisa> mene čakajo pa tamle dunajski valovi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<nafisa> sem kremšnite kr bratu poturila
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vrjamem d ni :P
<alyosha> dj ne me mučit več nemoram se spomnit prave besede:D
<sasa84> k je ni mogu! :P
<alyosha> pusti crazyja on je jebattor.D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda je ni mogu..če je bil v tolminu :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kolko krat smo se mi2 sploh vidla?
<CrazyLemon> razn v Å¡oli? enkrat? :D
<alyosha> 2-3x:D
<CrazyLemon> tolko??
<CrazyLemon> mnogo brate :D
<alyosha> mnogo mnogo:D
<alyosha> če crazy je ciber frik njega ne moraš najt zunaj
<alyosha> edino gor ko gre po slovenski awtoceti do sežane(smeh)
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> nism js ciber frik..ti si food frik
<sasa84> ljoško, ti me morš še u tisto local slaščičarno pelat :P
<CrazyLemon> a js ne hodim po gostilnah/restavracijah
<CrazyLemon> da bi te vidu tam
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> jaz sem pa shujšala za 8 kil
<alyosha> dj ne me motit delam no:p
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> pa ist počnem kt prej...nč!
<nafisa> js sem samo 2 kili shujšala:(
 * CrazyLemon shujšal kar precej!
<CrazyLemon> trenutno sm na 77kg :)
<sasa84> kam? v jezik? :P
<alyosha> lol ta CrazyLemon je hujši ko beke:D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha kolko maš ti kg?!?!?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> tips e boji da se bo zredil
<alyosha> jz?
<sasa84> alyosha, bl hoče linijo držat kt vase babe kle :P
<alyosha> 100% 90
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, dej, ne lapi
<alyosha> samo jz sem velik
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> js se ne bojim..js se nočem zredit :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha haha
<CrazyLemon> ja..meter pa čevap
<alyosha> mam močne kosti aveš
<CrazyLemon> .d
<alyosha> :DD
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> meter pa čevap večji od teb!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> sam je res od kosti odvisn...
<CrazyLemon> dej ne glumi :D
<alyosha> oww jz shaq je proti meni midget:D
<nafisa> dec more met najmanj 80 kil ...
<nafisa> amen
<sasa84> moja idealan teža glede na konstitucijo je 63...čeb mela bl švoh kosti, je idealna 57
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda je..še posebi če futraš kosti s čevapi :p
<nafisa> čene je pička :p
<alyosha> povej povej mu nafisa
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> itak, dedec more bit dedec...ne pa pička!
<alyosha> CrazyLemon samo zdj uni dan niso bli neki nwem kaj čevapi
<alyosha> u nimisu
<alyosha> so me razočarali
<sasa84> alyosha,tis dec
<alyosha> tako ja!
<alyosha> pf
<CrazyLemon> alyosha ni bil un mali šiptar ki peče
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> more bit
<alyosha> jebemjih
<alyosha> samo uni tma u nimisu so praw uno
<sasa84> men ej ful sexy d ma dedc mal trebuščka
<alyosha> nwem
<alyosha> da nebi bli dobri čevapi nebi šow tam ni šanse
<sasa84> ne pa d je k pretrgan
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dj ne laž..k vem da raje vidiš 8pack
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> 12pack!
<alyosha> :D
<sasa84> o ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ne boš verjel...raj mam trebušček čez hlače kt une mišice...tist je men ful grdo
<CrazyLemon> yuck
<CrazyLemon> alyosha she's all yours!!
<sasa84> men je tko sexy če visi mal čez hlače <3
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> pa d je Å¡e kosmat
<sasa84> hihihihi
<sasa84> to je tko cort
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a zato ti tiste tovornjakarje pecaš? k so vsi bl tko..močni pa kosmati?
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<sasa84> un je bil tak kt ti...pretrgan
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni 'pretrgan' ?? :D
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, kok velkega čevapa pa lahko deklca pr teb oblizne?
<nafisa> al tip, no ...
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, poglej se u Å¡pegu :P
<nafisa> sam mislim, da na dekleta pališ
<CrazyLemon> nafisa odvisno od tega kok je lačna!
<CrazyLemon> če je ful lačna ji naredim ful velike čevape
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> rečmo, da je nepotešena ... zelo
<sasa84> nafisa, se mi zdi, d je čevap pr CrazyLemon bl tko...dietna hrana :P
<nafisa> :P
<nafisa> aaaaaaa
<nafisa> hvala, sasa84 ... das povedala ...
<nafisa> da se ne matram preveč :P
<sasa84> k alyosha ...on pa ma mesa k dab krava crknla :P
<CrazyLemon> čak..o čem zdej vi2? a sta spet pohotni?    js pa mislu da govorimo o čevapih :/
<nafisa> ja, ja
<nafisa> čevapih
<sasa84> mhm
<nafisa> js grem tja, ko majo po naravi že velke čevape
<CrazyLemon> nafisa k jovotu ?
<nafisa> ma može
<nafisa> sej v portalu majo tut dobre
<nafisa> najbolši čevap mi je dal pa en turk ;)
<CrazyLemon> turki nimajo čevapov
<CrazyLemon> oni majo šiškebab
<CrazyLemon> pojma nimaš!
<nafisa> saj je bil v slo
<nafisa> ma je bil tako velik ...
<nafisa> sem kar vpila, ko se mi je že prebavu v rit :D
<CrazyLemon> ker nekak dvomim da govoriš o hrani     - offtopic!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zdj si pa nek brihtn kao :P
<nafisa> čevapi ...
<nafisa> ne veš, kaj je to al kaj?
<nafisa> a ti še čemu rečeš čevap?
<CrazyLemon> hm..ne..sam eni so čevapi
<nafisa> ka pa pol neki mutiš?
<CrazyLemon> no..več jih je..eni so iz govejega drugi iz mešanega mesa..tretji pa so iz hm..kaj že? jagnjetine?
<nafisa> jagnjetina ... njama njama :slina-teče:
<sasa84> v srbiji somešani z janci ja ;)
<CrazyLemon> no sj..to so 'original' čevapi če se ne motim
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> pa fini so...tko mehki
<sasa84> jaooo
<sasa84> res znajo zadevo spečt
 * CrazyLemon ne bi vedu :)
<sasa84> pismo, jst sm lačna
 * sasa84 pa bla u srbiji in jedla kt se spodob :P
 * CrazyLemon ni bil nikoli v srbiji
<sasa84> tebe bi tam ubil ;)
<CrazyLemon> ah kje :)
<CrazyLemon> čist zlahka bi se vključu v okolje
<sasa84> lakom lačn!
<CrazyLemon> "alo bre"     "Å¡ta ima bre"..simple k pasulj :)
<sasa84> ma ne...ni to :P
<sasa84> je folku že po frisu vidt...d so...
<CrazyLemon> lol.. right ... :D
<sasa84> res res
<sasa84> človk tkoj zavoha :P
<nafisa> čez en mesec pa pridejo moji sorodniki iz srbije v slovenijo :))
<sasa84> wihaaaaaa
<sasa84> popit čemo malo rakice :P
<nafisa> mah ... mamičin bratranc je slovenc
<nafisa> on pride, da vidi slovenijo ... rodno deželo
<sasa84> po pa Å¡nopc :P
<nafisa> mamo doma šnopsa ... kolkor češ ...
<nafisa> ene 60 litrov ga je Å¡e ostal
<nafisa> ga tu pa tam kuhamo
<nafisa> približn na vsake 2 leti
<sasa84> sam 60?
<sasa84> ah
<nafisa> sasa84, the ultimate gift ... čudovit film!
<nafisa> hvala, da si mi ga predlagala
<sasa84> nafisa, sem gledala ;)
<sasa84> aaa, hihihi
<sasa84> :)
<nafisa> saj si ti rekla, naj
<nafisa> si pogledala pol limitless?
<sasa84> nism
<sasa84> dej poglej Å¡e mar aldentro
<sasa84> pa ženske na robu živčnega zloma od almodovarja...zakon je
<nafisa> mar aldentra?
<sasa84> mar aldentro
<nafisa> ženske v težavah si gledala?
<sasa84> kok je naslov?
<nafisa> women in trouble
<sasa84> nafisa, feast of love Å¡e poglej
<nafisa> neki tazga
<sasa84> bom loudala
<sasa84> mislm...sposodla si ga bom!
<nafisa> mar aldentro ni na partisu :((
<nafisa> bom pogledala, če je na movies online
<CrazyLemon> no warez!
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni porn!
<nafisa> http://tv.blinkx.com/movie/mar-adentro/rUE5bndk9VPIMM68
<Pepelka> Mar adentro - Watch Full Movies Online with blinkx Remote
<CrazyLemon> lej jo
<nafisa> iiiiiiii
<CrazyLemon> komu js govorim?!?!
<nafisa> ne vem, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> s kom se ti pogovarjaš
<nafisa> kr neki bluziš
<CrazyLemon> mularija prekleta
<nafisa> kuga s pa ti?
<nafisa> piflar
<CrazyLemon> uh! zdej si me užalila..boli.....oh tako boli
 * CrazyLemon pade po tleh
<CrazyLemon> zakaj oh zakaj?!?!
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> :>
<nafisa> ej, a ti bi porniče gledu=?
<CrazyLemon> ne..js se moram učit
<CrazyLemon> ne pa porniče gledat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a ti lohk jst neki pošlem? ;)
<nafisa> ah, sem ti hotla poslat enega takega lepega
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a moraš? :)
<sasa84> uno sliko k sve midve mu pošl :)
<nafisa> aaa
<nafisa> eh, ne njemu
<nafisa> ne bi raj to alyoshiju poslale?
<sasa84> on je bl za akcijo ;)
<nafisa> a ne da je?
<nafisa> se mi je zdel
<bogdanov_> sta ima
<sasa84> bogdanov_, ljubavi...
<nafisa> bogdanov_, :*
<bogdanov_> hehe mwa :*
<nafisa> enga lupčeka za obe?
<nafisa> ahhh
<nafisa> skopuh :P
<bogdanov_> sory :***,:***
<bogdanov_> :P
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> tko se dela ja...3!
<bogdanov_> ;)
<nafisa> iiiiiiiii
<nafisa> mater, mam kocine pokonc
<urban_> to zato k si jih nis pobrila
<urban_> hehe
<nafisa> ma ... ku dobr poje!
<nafisa> julija kramar
<nafisa> urban_, po rokah si ne brijem kocin
<nafisa> mam čist svetle
<nafisa> ne vidim razloga, da bi si jih
<nafisa> žiranti so vsi kocinali :D
<bogdanov_> :))
<CrazyLemon> boli glava!
<matijja> itak nunci ne bojo glasovali zanjo, ker ne slišejo takih tonov...
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, zakaj te pa boli glava?
<nafisa> a ti nisem poslala dobrih jošk?
<bogdanov_> haha
<CrazyLemon> boli me zaradi operacijskih sistemov :)
<nafisa> hahaha
<bogdanov_> boli mala glava haha
<alyosha> jebemga ja niso lahke:D
<alyosha> kesi bogdanov_ kaj ima u kranu?:D
<nafisa> alyosha, a si že vidu, k smo se s sasa84 skup slikale?
<bogdanov_> nema nista
<bogdanov_> sta ima kod tebe
<nafisa> smo rekle, da si ti bol zaslužš fotko
<alyosha> nafisa ja kaj je zdj to nič niste pokazale
<alyosha> djmo tu link hitro:D
<nafisa> Å¡e kolebam ...
<nafisa> al bi ti poslala al ne ...
<alyosha> bogdanov_ ma nema se paara
<alyosha> :D:
<alyosha> nafisa ja dj no
<alyosha> sj veš da hočeš:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> alyosha pr teb nikad nema ko to
<alyosha> zdj preden grem spat
<alyosha> dej dej če ni za delat nič jebemga
<alyosha> zdj no sem komaj dobu neki u izi malo
<alyosha> par € da bo
<bogdanov_> a x6 radi dobr
<alyosha> jah dela dela sam vent je kar je
<alyosha> bom mogu menjat
<alyosha> ta original
<bogdanov_> haha
<nafisa> http://static.thehollywoodgossip.com/images/gallery/fake-lesbians_552x725.jpg
<alyosha> ha ha nafisa :p
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> bogdanov_ glasen je za popizdit ta original vent.
<alyosha> pa tko...ne hladi neki preveč
<alyosha> bolj za silo
<bogdanov_> ccc
<bogdanov_> prodaj men za
<bogdanov_> 20eu
<alyosha> hahha
<alyosha> vent ja:p
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> haha
<bogdanov_> drugic
<bogdanov_> pa kup
<bogdanov_> intel
<bogdanov_> nepa
<bogdanov_> jugota
<bogdanov_> :)
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> samo vent moram kupit nič drugega
<alyosha> pa bo do jaja!
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov_> ah
<bogdanov_> amd se greje jajca
<bogdanov_> :P
<alyosha> nič dj grem jaz spat ju3 moram ob 5h30 ustat!
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> ok, alyosha
<alyosha> ni panike samo vent je treba pojačat malo
<bogdanov_> pjd
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> :**********+
<alyosha> sej
<nafisa> lepo pančkaj
<bogdanov_> ajde
<bogdanov_> :)
<nafisa> nočka nočka
<alyosha> nighty night
<alyosha> ***
<nafisa> sasa84_, joško je spizdu spat
<CrazyLemon> wah
<CrazyLemon> končno prebral 100 strani prosojnic
<CrazyLemon> dva dni sm rabu!
<nafisa> http://www.demotivationalposters.org/image/demotivational-poster/1001/all-lesbians-like-pussy-lesbians-demotivational-poster-1263493866.jpg
<bogdanov_> lol
<sasa84_> nafisa, a?
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj kaj?
<nafisa> joško je spizdo spat
<sasa84_> aaa, ok
<sasa84_> nč, grem nazaj film gledat ;)
<nafisa> oky
<nafisa> bejži
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> jao jao jao jao
<nafisa> a gleda kdo SIT?
<Grega> jaz gledam Tearchers IV :>
<Grega> teachers*
<nafisa> i like to mov'it mov'it
<nafisa> julija je zmagalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Grega> ko je julija da ji jebem makju?!
<Grega> jk*
<nafisa> glej SIT
<nafisa> prižgi pop tv
<Grega> kak lahko junija zmaga julija
<Grega> nimam popa :(
<Grega> popless sem
<nafisa> nimaš pop pluss accounta?
<nafisa> plus*
<Grega> ne
<Grega> ne gre brez passcode kupit accessa
<Grega> in sem tisti generator doma pustil
<nafisa> rabš moj račun?
<nafisa> zdajle bo spet
<Grega> neh, hvala vseeno
<nafisa> http://www.mojvideo.com/video-julija-kramar-o-mio-babbino-caro/7e9822c1648d66704184
<Pepelka> Julija Kramar - O mio babbino caro
<nafisa> tole je ena ...
<Grega> bom raje teachers dalje gledal :>
<Grega> http://img.myshopping.com.au/rsz400/cache/74/60/1210307460.jpg?aHR_cDovL1d1dy3iZWRhcmluZy3jb0_uYXUvbWVkaWEvY0F_YWxvZy7wcm7kdWN_L0NhY0hlLzEvaW-hZ0UvNWUwNjMxOWVkYTA0ZjAyMGU_MzU3NGE3YzIzMDk1MmQvVC7lL-RlYWNoZXJzX_RWRC3qcGcA
<Grega> :)
<urban_> Grega ali kdo drug
<urban_> ve kdo za opcijo kako prisilt da ti obvezno downloada file ko kliknes na link do pdf/word/excel dokumenta ?
<urban_> na nivoju HTMLja kak obi to naredu ?
<nafisa> Grega, a dons ga greš tut kam pit? :D
<Grega> jaz bi rekel, da gre to na nivoju php/httpd
<Grega> ne, sem ze v postelji
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> ah, klinca
<nafisa> ne bo zanimivih jutranjih nasvetov, kako pečt piščančje medaljone :D
<Grega> ne.. smo kr delovni in raje pocivamo ponoci :)
<urban_> bah v html to res ne gre
<urban_> pa ne bom zdj se ene skripte delal da bo rekla header bla bla force to download :(
<Grega> ne bi rekel.. backend resitev more bit, ce ze..
<urban_> beda uglavnm :)
<Grega> pol pa skoda..
<urban_> to bi pa res vsaj v html5 lahko dal ze
<Grega> http://www.phpbuilder.com/board/showthread.php?t=10149735
<Pepelka> force download with javascript - PHPBuilder.com
<Grega> jaz bi raje napisal neko php scripto, npr download.php
<Grega> in potem <a href="download.php?url=path_to.pdf">download</a>
<Grega> v download.php pa mores spremenit samo contenttype na nekaj neznanega
<Grega> ker ce je neznano browser ponudi download.. ce je znano pa odpre
<Grega> http://www.ryboe.com/tutorials/php-headers-force-download
<Grega> 5min dela
<Grega> 100eur
<Grega> po ceniku :)
<urban_> pa to je spet en kurcev redirekt vec kr sux :)
<Grega> v bistvu ni redirect, ker odpres file in ga serviras iz tega naslova (download.php)
<urban_> sam link do fajla more bit tud lep ves :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: (Ubuntu 11.04 (natty)) NVIDIA Driver Version 270.41.06  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Grega> ah, hopeless
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<sasa84_> zdej grem pa spat ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: [11.04] Ob zagonu zahtevnejših aplikacij se rač. ugasne  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5005/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: kopiranje datotek je prenos  počasnejši  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5002/new/posts/
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-11
<CrazyLemon> o/
<dz0ny> https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2012/06/11/cve-2012-2122-a-tragically-comedic-security-flaw-in-mysql Ubuntu Linux 64-bit ( 10.04, 10.10, 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 ) better patch than be sorry later
<Pepelka> Metasploit: CVE-2012-2122: A Tragically Comedic... | SecurityStreet
<CrazyLemon> drazen@pingo:~$ for i in `seq 1 1000`; do mysql -u root --password=bad -h 127.0.0.1 2>/dev/null; done
<CrazyLemon> drazen@pingo:~$
<CrazyLemon> očitno ne dela
<lynxlynxlynx> probi večkrat
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx probal..ne worka
<CrazyLemon> http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/uf/2012/201206/uf-20120609.gif
<robert_negro> yeah
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] lupastro: Re: Seznam organizacij, ki v Sloveniji uporabljajo Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38371/#p38371
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38372/#p38372
<marko-_--> kaj je že on linux based mobitel
<marko-_--> nekaj na N
<micoka_12> nokia?
<micoka_12> n900
<marko-_--> micoka_12, neo, sem pol našel
<marko-_--> CrazyLemon, nisi to ti imel?
<CrazyLemon> marko-_-- nope
<dz0ny> Če kdno ne spremlja tehnološke maše, ga bo mogoče zanimalo http://www.securelist.com/en/blog/208193568/Back_to_Stuxnet_the_missing_link Stuxnet je bil del Flame-a
<Pepelka> Back to Stuxnet: the missing link - Securelist
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tehnološke maše? :d
<dz0ny> #wwdc12
<CrazyLemon> a je kje live stream?
<CrazyLemon> glede na to da je apple event bi reku da ga ni ampak vseeno človek lahk upa
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> http://live.gdgt.com/live-wwdc-2012-keynote-coverage/
<Pepelka> Live WWDC 2012 keynote coverage &#8211; gdgt live
<dz0ny> drugače pa je bila 10min
<dz0ny> potem so tipa ven vrgli :)
<CrazyLemon> as usual..no live stream
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da folk potem sovraži apple
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> no zaradi tega ga ravno ne sovraži
<dz0ny> osebno me najbolj zanima ios
<dz0ny> drugo ignoriram letos
<dz0ny> drugače pa android z privzetim romom je enostavno bloatware
<dz0ny> custom rom all the way
<CrazyLemon> seveda ga zaradi tega sovraži
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga želi gledat slike in brat text
<CrazyLemon> če lahk gledaš live stream
<CrazyLemon> *cough* google*cough*
<CrazyLemon> tale nov MBP zgleda kul
<dz0ny> mislim da tole pove vse http://twitter.com/dz0ny/status/212239402502598656
<Pepelka> Twitter / dz0ny: The "owning a car" for Y g
<CrazyLemon> no..starting price je 2199 :D
<kubanc> how come every time i click on a link for an article the whole template is gone?
<kubanc> it look like permissions on a server...
<CrazyLemon> wrong channel dude!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<kubanc> ah...
<kubanc> jeba...
<kubanc> :D
<kubanc> pa drgac?
<CrazyLemon> ma nč..gledam slike in berem
<CrazyLemon> (ne ne učim se ampak "gledam" apple event)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> ja se strinjam... tega MBP-ja se nebi branu :)
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> sam to ni air ubistvu al je ?
<Sky[x]> k tam sem bral da je isto tanek ...
<Grumpek> ja je
<Grumpek> sam ni air
<Grumpek> http://events.apple.com.edgesuite.net/126pihbedvcoihbefvbhjkbvsefbg/event/index.html
<Pepelka> Apple - Apple Events - Apple Special Event June 2012
<Grumpek> zacni gledat in se smej :D
<Sky[x]> pise please back soon :D
<Sky[x]> check*
<Grumpek> lol ?
<Grumpek> ce ga jaz gledam
<Sky[x]> da ni spet ksna safari fora
<Grumpek> quicktime nucas ane
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> na ipadu laufa bp
<Sky[x]> v chrome ni workal v safari pa :)
<Grumpek> :)
<Sky[x]> ves kaj je bedno
<Sky[x]> spet je nov prkluck baje za strom
<Grumpek> je ja
<Grumpek> sam spet je tk tk :)
<Sky[x]> kaj hoces resct tk kt ?
<Grumpek> ce pogledas laptope
<Grumpek> ma vsak ma neki
<Grumpek> en vecji priklop
<Grumpek> drug razlicno napetost
<Grumpek> itd
<Sky[x]> a pol sploh nimajo vec MBPji diska ampak sam se flash storage ?
<Grumpek> ja
<Sky[x]> pa geforce majo notr
<Sky[x]> to mi je mal tko tko :)
<Grumpek> zaka ?
<Sky[x]> pa 2 fenta ma noter po taovem al je to ze ves cas ?
<Sky[x]> pa cd-roma ni vec wiii :D
<Grumpek> fenta ?
<Sky[x]> venta*
<Sky[x]> ventilator
<Grumpek> ne vem
<Sky[x]> morm prov sliko pogledat k sem svojga slikov enkrt :D
<Grumpek> zadeva je vec kot huda
<Grumpek> je revolucionarna :)
<Grumpek> koncno bodo solidni ekrani v laptopih
<Sky[x]> me prov zanima kako zgleda v zivo
<Sky[x]> da mal primerjam MAT pa RETINA :D
<Grumpek> kako neki :)
<Grumpek> na retini mas placa ko smeti :)
<CrazyLemon> no..zadeva je huda sam kar se tiče zaslona
<CrazyLemon> in samo zaradi resolucije mi je všeč..drugo itak povsod dobiš :)
<Grumpek> itak :)
<Grumpek> zdaj morajo tak zaslon spravit povsod
<Grumpek> za nas smrtnike :D
<CrazyLemon> sej zdaj ko so ga predstavili
<CrazyLemon> itak sledi ipad4 al kok že
<CrazyLemon> k bo po moje mel tudi tako oz. podobno rezolucijo :9
<Grumpek> drugo leto
<Grumpek> 3ka ze ma retino
<CrazyLemon> nima pa rezolucije :)
<Grumpek> je tut ne bo mela :D
<CrazyLemon> bo bo..boš vidu ipad4
<Grumpek> razen ce mas fetis na 2880x1440 resolucijo na 10 colarju
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> btw to je vec kot TVji ;)
<CrazyLemon> jp
<Grumpek> tak da ne pretiravat... ipad je ze dobu svojo retino
<Grumpek> na tej velikosti bo neki cajta ostal
<Grumpek> sledil bo air in imac
<Grumpek> 27 colar z retino
<Grumpek> njami :D
<CrazyLemon> you will see
<Grumpek> ok :)
<Grumpek> kdaj pravis da bo ipad 4 prsu ?
<CrazyLemon> to ne vem..js samo znam napovedat spremembe hardwarea
<CrazyLemon> ne pa release date
<CrazyLemon> :P
<Grumpek> aha :)
<Grumpek> jaz se vedno pravim, da 4ka ne bo vidla take visoke resolucije
<CrazyLemon> vidiš..mam idejo za page
<Grumpek> sam pustmo stat dokler ne pride :)
<CrazyLemon> da se zapišejo take "stave"
<CrazyLemon> na en recimo stavim.se
<Grumpek> lolz
<CrazyLemon> in potem čez X let ugotoviš kdo je mel prav in ne
<CrazyLemon> :d
<CrazyLemon> +kdo
<CrazyLemon> in pol leta 2018 ti lepo info@stavim.se sporoči da si prav napovedal XY dogodek
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> vglavnem kupu bom tega mountain liona
<Grumpek> 20$ pa ze dam :D
<CrazyLemon> to mi je edino všeč pri OS X :)
<CrazyLemon> da so dovol pametni okrog cene in da se zavedajo kakšno fragmentacijo bi drugače ustvarili če bi bila cena zasoljena (M$)
<Grumpek> men pa je vsec to, da je zadeva unix based in precej open
<Grumpek> ampak se vedno kontrolirana
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je open na OS X? razn webkita ?
<CrazyLemon> pa sambe! :)
<CrazyLemon> pa CUPSa!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grumpek> recimo cel kernel
<Grumpek> :)
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> o/
<Grumpek> ajde
<Grumpek> :)
<Sky[x]> ja cena je tud men ok
<Sky[x]> sam ga ne kupm ker sem gorenc
<Grumpek> nah cena ni ok :)
<Sky[x]> jst sem sekr na 10.6.8 :)
<Sky[x]> sploh mi ni da bi updatal
<Grumpek> jaz pa kr updajtam
<Sky[x]> ne da se mi vsega na novo nalagat res :)
<Sky[x]> pa vse mi lepo dela :)
<Grumpek> men ni blo treba
<Grumpek> sam updejt sem dal
<Grumpek> pa je vse naredlo avtomatsko
<Grumpek> :)
<Sky[x]> ?
<Grumpek> ja liona je vrglo gor vse avtomatsko
<Sky[x]> ja kaj pa programi ?
<Grumpek> sej delajo :)
<Grumpek> in ja ostali so
<Grumpek> bp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1467-1: MySQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1467-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=58VEvPR5a-M
<Pepelka> MISS COTE D&#39;IVOIRE 2012_Le métier est dur (Officiel)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<dz0ny> pijana ali pa zgrešila poklic ...
<CrazyLemon> angel dust :D
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-12
<CrazyLemon> http://cdn.coolsmileypack.com/content/animations/im_so_stupid.swf
<CrazyLemon> ah ta telekom
<CrazyLemon> še siol.net ne znajo vzdrževat
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> vam dela php.si?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38373/#p38373
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38374/#p38374
<lynxlynxlynx> dej naj jim kdo reče, naj prvo preverijo izpis od free -m
<lynxlynxlynx> ne verjamem, da sploh upoštevajo cache
<CrazyLemon> registriraš se in jima sam napišeš...we are not evil™
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> meh
<lynxlynxlynx> ko bo openid al pa kej podobnega
<CrazyLemon> sej je open
<CrazyLemon> vsem dovolimo da se registrirajo
<CrazyLemon> no..razn folk iz dhake
<CrazyLemon> V zadnjih dneh so se na spletu pojavile informacije, ki so govorile o tem, da želi podjetje Samsung prevzeti finskega giganta Nokijo.
<CrazyLemon> oh god :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38375/#p38375
<dz0ny> jp, microsoft je videl poslovne knjige pa jim je postalo slabo
<CrazyLemon> ma zgražam se nad "Nokijo"
<dz0ny> http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002383.html hehe
<Pepelka> Flame is Lame - F-Secure Weblog : News from the Lab
<lynxlynxlynx> fora je v eliminaciji procesa
<micoka_12> a
<dz0ny> družba, obstaja kakšen zemljevid free wifi za lj
<CrazyLemon> !g open-lj
<Pepelka> Cafe Open | http://open.si/
<CrazyLemon> stupid google
<CrazyLemon> https://nodes.wlan-si.net/network/map/#lat=46.17&long=14.96&zoom=8&type=m&project=1,3,6,7,8,9,10,11,13,15,18,19,20,21&status=up,visible,down,duped,new,pending
<dz0ny> se eno sem našel http://wifi-tocke.si/cities/ljubljana
<Pepelka> WiFi točke blizu Ljubljana | WiFi točke
<dz0ny> kolegica rabi za uf :)
<CrazyLemon> za "uf" ?
<CrazyLemon> nekkid pikcurs?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> v križankah danes
<dz0ny> irc direktno iz chrome https://github.com/nornagon/ircv
<Pepelka> nornagon/ircv · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si/irc
<CrazyLemon> direkt iz chromea
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Aseq> cakam da kaksen Operas doda "pfffffft!"
<matija> pfffffft!
<Aseq> ce uporabljas irssi ne velja :P
<matija> ok pa nc
<lynxlynxlynx> pffft
<lynxlynxlynx> sam so odstranl irc in bittorent v tazadnji verziji
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče celo rss reader
<Aseq> a to resno
<matija> No ja, bittorrenta ne bom pogresal.
<matija> Se grem updejtat... jst se vedno 11.64 uporabljam :)
<Aseq> lih to gledam
<matija> lynxlynxlynx, o keri verziji si govoril?
<matija> 12.00 RC ima se vedno torrente pa irc
<lynxlynxlynx> a res?
<lynxlynxlynx> hmm
<lynxlynxlynx> spomnim se enga zapisa, ker sledim desktop teamu ("weekly")
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče bo kasneje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1468-1: Linux kernel vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1468-1/
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> http://maps.apple.com/
<Pepelka> Google Maps
<CrazyLemon> wth :D
<uni4dfx> za koga navijate
<uni4dfx> polska or rashka
<CrazyLemon> madr raša
<uni4dfx> če rusi zmagajo se bojo pobil med sabo tm gor
<CrazyLemon> ampak niso :D
<Grega> jinzo: se imas hosting na wf?
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/MbFEO.png
<CrazyLemon> haha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1469-1: Linux kernel (EC2) vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1469-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1470-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1470-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1471-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1471-1/
<uni4dfx> kdo tle
<uni4dfx> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> a
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xAkaRpmXncY
<uni4dfx> hud komad :D
<Pepelka> [ 1080P ] After School - Bang! MV (FULL HD)      - YouTube
<lynxlynxlynx> no ja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1472-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1472-1/
<dz0ny> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yTvn5kCc5Y&feature=youtu.be Polska vs Rusija
<Pepelka> «Русский марш» закончился кровопролитием      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1466-2: Nova regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1466-2/
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-13
<lynxlynxlynx> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/funnyjunk_letter
<Pepelka> FunnyJunk is threatening to file a federal lawsuit against me unless I pay $20,000 in damages - The Oatmeal
<dz0ny> absurd, pred par mesecije bilo podobno, ko je en bloger napisal da mu sistem varovanja(ir senzor + kamera) ni všeč ker nima podpore(servis), pa so ga tožili,dmca(blokirali domeno) amerika :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam tle nimajo Å¡ans
<lynxlynxlynx> praktično zerg rush ratava
<lynxlynxlynx> ej
<lynxlynxlynx> letos bo spet simbioz@
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko bi se probal "infiltrirat" in predstavljat linux
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx lol
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<dz0ny> sej simbioz@
<dz0ny> problem je microsoft ki bo verjetno sponzor
<CrazyLemon> ne verjetno ampak 100%
<dz0ny> :) ka je z ubuntu uricami
<dz0ny> lahko takrat kontra
<CrazyLemon> ah ubuntu urice so to kar so..premal zanimanja za njih
<CrazyLemon> samo v LJ se dobi tist folk ki se pozna to je pa tudi to
<lupastro> sej M$ pravi, da je linux ql in fajn
<lupastro> ane?
<lupastro> :)
<lupastro> za ubuntu urice....če bi imel kaj cajta, bi z veseljem prišel....sam meni je Postojna še vedno na drugem koncu :P
<CrazyLemon> -NickServ- Sending email failed, sorry! Your email address is unchanged.
<CrazyLemon> wth :/
<kubanc> A ma kdo s.p. doma?
<zdobersek> blalllalalalah
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: v osnovi je vseeno prostovoljski projekt, tako da bi mogoče šlo
<lynxlynxlynx> tud težko te zavrnejo, ker je cilj pismenost, ne pa lock-in ;)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx kako bi šlo? vsi jim govorijo kako neki počneš v windowsih in nato ti prideš  zravn pa rečeš "a veste - to se da tudi na drugačen način"
<CrazyLemon> pol pa penzionerji sam odidejo..ker se Å¡e tistega bojijo :)
<lynxlynxlynx> dost maš takih, ki nimajo še z ničemer izkušenj
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx res je ampak ne predstavljam si kako bi ti to naredu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx piši agendi če financirajo antisimbioz@ :)
<lynxlynxlynx> bom Å¡e mal razmislil, itak sem na vezi s temi ljudmi
<lynxlynxlynx> nah, brezveze it kontra, sej je lahko komplementarno
<lynxlynxlynx> pa itak je to Å¡ele oktobra
<CrazyLemon> sej ni kontra..kot si omenu cilj je pismenost :)
<lynxlynxlynx> če poimenuješ anti* ...
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kot ločen event
<lynxlynxlynx> preveč slovenski pristop
<CrazyLemon> notantisimbioz@ *
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in ja..seveda ločen event.. ne moreš met isti event in nato enim pokazat windowse drugim pa linux distro
<lynxlynxlynx> valda lahko, ker je itak distribuirane narave
<lynxlynxlynx> po šolah, mcjih, knjižnicah
<robert_negro> !t sl en visece
<Pepelka> Pendulum
<zdobersek> hanging
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] sesame: Dolphin-možnosti iskanja 12.04 plazma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38376/#p38376
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek how's it hanging
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so low.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek that bad huh? :S
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cakam na rezultate enga izpita, da vidim, kva sem naredu
<zdobersek> je se kao jutr ustni izpit, kjer bi lahko popravlu zadevo, pa me ne interesira
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: how's your stuff hanging?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek its hanging
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but how low?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not that low !
<CrazyLemon> somewhere between mid low and low high
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: but how low is high?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not that low anymore!
<CrazyLemon> linus bo dobil 600k €
<CrazyLemon> madr fakr
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: aha!
<zdobersek> pa v sprejemnem govoru bo kurcu GNOME3
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ziher bo zdej patente nakupu in zacel strelat naokol
<lynxlynxlynx> :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope! zihr bo kupu 600k čebel
<CrazyLemon> in bo pustu brado ter lase..in bo stalmanov alter ego :D
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> you'll be free, hacker, YOU'LL BE FREEEE-EEEE-EE
<Aseq> zdobersek: rezultati so ze
<zdobersek> dafuq
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I25UeVXrEHQ
<Pepelka> Richard Stallman Eats Something From His Foot      - YouTube
<zdobersek> meh
<zdobersek> Aseq: ustni so pogojni, ne?
<zdobersek> pac, po zelji?
<Aseq> ce govoris za PA-K, ne
<Aseq> gres tja, te vprasa, ce si zadovoljen z oceno, reces 'ja' in je OK
<zdobersek> in potem so izuml email :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: CrazyLemon te rabi.
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> a ja? kaj pa me rab?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdobersek te pogreša
<sasa84> ok, zmenta se :P
<zdobersek> sasa84: dam CrazyLemon prednost.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zdobersek je mlajši tko da naj on kr prvi opravi svoje..sj bo hitr
<zdobersek> ok
<zdobersek> sasa84: zdravo!
<zdobersek> ok, done.
<sasa84> zdobersek, mister hurricane! :D
<CrazyLemon> no...js pa grem tekmo gledat..kot taprav dec!
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> sasa84: achmed much?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sinhrono plavanje ni tekma!
<sasa84> zdobersek, ja...slučajn sm se spomnla :)
<sasa84> fantje, morm vam povedat, d sm dns oddala diplomo :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Dolphin - možnosti iskanja plazma  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38377/#p38377
<sasa84> oj lynxlynx :)
<sasa84> kje pa je Å¡e en lynx? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> mitoza :)
<sasa84> najdu se je!
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> sam pol bi mogli bit 4je lynxi :=)
<lynxlynxlynx> en je disfukcionalen
<sasa84> achso ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo za diplomo
<sasa84> sej mam Å¡e zagovor pa diplomske :)
<sasa84> ampak...bi rekla, da ta glavno je Å¡lo skoz :)
<lynxlynxlynx> maš več kot jst, torej avtomatsko boljše :)
<sasa84> kok več kt ti?
<sasa84> strani mogoče tud :P
<sasa84> dobr d mi niso težil
<marko__> http://images.4chan.org/b/src/1339604928066.gif
<lynxlynxlynx> men se vleeeeče
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, kaj se ti vleče'
<lynxlynxlynx> ja diploma
<sasa84> a si že napisu?
<lynxlynxlynx> ne
<sasa84> maš še dost?
<lynxlynxlynx> praktično vse zanimive stvari sem naredu
<sasa84> aha
<lynxlynxlynx> skoraj samo za napisat pa kakšne grafe in screenshote
<sasa84> sj, če sm iskrena... največ živcev požre lektoriranje, prevajanje, printanje, vezava... najlažje jo je napisat :)
<lynxlynxlynx> pa še to mam praktično predlogo, ker je en sočasno delal skor isto
<lynxlynxlynx> bomo vidli
<sasa84> dj mal se potrud :)
<lynxlynxlynx> no bullshit tema, pa še jedrnato pišem, tako da bo ziher bolj kratka stvar
<sasa84> a maš kšn rok do kdaj morš?
<sasa84> jst mam s prilogami 200+
<lynxlynxlynx> ne da bi vedel ><
<lynxlynxlynx> ughhh
<lynxlynxlynx> zato sem na bf :)
 * sasa84 je bl poetična duša :P
<sasa84> kle nek grmi ipd sranje... lohk bi mal sklopl zadeve al kaj :\
<lynxlynxlynx> še par dni pa gre vse na boljše
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, upam...nočm dežja za poroko :\
 * sasa84 ne mojo!
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> vreme bo zdržal, nima se kej več cmerat
<robert_negro> preseneca me, da je na kanalu #gtk+ samo 20 ljudi
<robert_negro> a res tako malo ljudi uporablja gtk?
<sasa84> lol
<robert_negro> mislim programira v gtk
<sasa84> kolk jih je pa na common sense? :P
<sasa84> robert_negro, sm Å¡e jst zdj-...tko d je Å¡tevilka 21 :D
<sasa84> lej lej pa naš uni4dfx je tud gor na gtk+;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ah?
<uni4dfx> aja seveda
<sasa84> sorči k hajlajtam :S
<uni4dfx> ni panike
<sasa84> :)
<uni4dfx> sam ta channel je useless
<uni4dfx> taprav Gtk+ channel je na gimpnetu
<uni4dfx> tm je 200+ userjev
<robert_negro> aha
<robert_negro> super
<sasa84> a dns Å¡pila niz:nem?
<marko__> FUZBAL,FUZBAL
<sasa84> danska pa portugalska
<sasa84> nč, grem mal pogledat še te pol urce al kok
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<robert_negro> mogoce kdo ve kater "windows decoration theme" je uporabljen na tej sliki: http://projects.gnome.org/gtkglext/img/gears_linux.jpg
<robert_negro> lubuntu nima tega, zato bi ga rad snel iz neta
<CrazyLemon> gnome 1.x :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/588498-uefi-secure-boot-big-hassle-questionable-benefit
<Pepelka> UEFI Secure Boot: Big Hassle, Questionable Benefit | Linux.com
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1473-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1473-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] ThePianoGuy: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38378/#p38378
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1474-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1474-1/
<dz0ny> https://www.ip-rs.si/priporocamo-prebrati/detajl/mnenje-o-piskotkih-in-izjemah-od-obveznega-pridobivanja-privolitve-za-njihovo-namestitev-in-uporabo/?cHash=272ff0bd42921b415e093f61deb57956
<Pepelka> IP-RS: Mnenje o piškotkih in izjemah od obvezne privolitve za njihovo namestitev in uporabo
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-14
<LorD_DDooM> Čim poženem Hangout mi umre modem in pade net...WTF is this sorcery?
<CrazyLemon> lol LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> talk to BigWhale
<CrazyLemon> on ima čist enake probleme
<CrazyLemon> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/s720x720/301718_3743792986712_1582961217_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1582961217
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: tebi je mobitel crknil al Å¡e zmer nisi gume zamenjal? :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM hm? :d
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> dež je bil :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pred tem je bila 100km fura
<CrazyLemon> na katero nisem Å¡el :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38379/#p38379
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38380/#p38380
<kubanc> A KDO PRIPOROCA ksno dobro misko pa tipkovnico (wireless) da deluje OK na Ubuntu?
<CrazyLemon> če je wireless ne more bit dobro :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38379/#p38379
<Guest32732> A lahka iz Mavericka upgradeam sistem direktno na Quantal Quetzal
<CrazyLemon> Guest32732 nope
<CrazyLemon> LTS ->LTS
<CrazyLemon> RL -> RL+1
<Guest32732> se prav moram najprej upgradeat na Natty Narwhal -> Oneiric Ocelot ->Precise Pangolin
<CrazyLemon> yes
<CrazyLemon> al pa narediš clean install
<CrazyLemon> pa se ne obremenjuješ s tem
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Guest32732> ja ok
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pjgVOguoqs
<Pepelka> Vagina Bubble - The Secret Weapon of Girl Ninja      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> NSFWish :D
<sasa84> juhuu
<Guest32732> o saska
<dz0ny> http://www.skype.com/intl/en/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/ Skype 4.0
<Pepelka> Skype for Linux - Free video calls, chat, IM, and screen sharing on Linux
<sasa84> oj Guest32732
<dz0ny> hvala
<dz0ny> pardon napačno okno
<sasa84> prosim, ni pene ...še drugič ;)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daark018: Novi Skype 4.0 brez oznake beta!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38381/#p38381
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Humble Indie Bundle V je tukaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38382/#p38382
<dz0ny> se še kdo pridrži? https://trello.com/card/customized-iso/4f7adb3201fd2f073673c91c/3
<Pepelka> Customized .iso on Ubuntu.si | Trello
<dz0ny> pridruži?*
<dz0ny> problem je ker če se vključi slo pakete(brez da kakšen program odstranimo) pridemo na 760MB+ z iso
<CrazyLemon> zakaj meniš da je to problem? glede na to da sedaj skoraj vsi računalniki pridejo z dvd ROM-om potem ne vidim težave v tem :)
<dz0ny> isto kot vzrajanje pri uradnem iso-tu, vi računalniki nimajo dvd-roma
<dz0ny> jaz sem nameščal ubuntu preko winxp, kjer je bil samo cd rom
<CrazyLemon> POP ‏@PRO_PLUS
<CrazyLemon> Iščemo PHP RAZVIJALCA! Prosimo za RT
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/PRO_PLUS/status/213268994847805441/photo/1/large
<dz0ny> videli
<Pepelka> Twitter / PRO_PLUS: Iščemo PHP RAZVIJALCA! P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no ja.. če je laufal xp gor..potem dvomim da bo 12.10 tam deloval tako kot mora :)
<dz0ny> čist ok sempron 2100, 700 rama, ubuntu 2d, grafična od ati nekaj
<dz0ny> aja 12.10
<dz0ny> to je druga fora
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> jah kot vidim ti na trello boardu govoriš o 12.10
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<dz0ny> ja build fora build sistema je da "privzeto naredi" za verzijo ki jo imaš
<dz0ny> torej jaz sem na 12.04  lahko pa nastaviš potem i386
<dz0ny> aka
<dz0ny> --arch                  : Architecture [default: amd64]
<dz0ny> --release           :Ubuntu release the image is based on [default: precise]
<dz0ny> pardon http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/11/ubuntu-12-04-disc-size-to-be-750mb
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 12.04 Disc Size Increased To 750MB
<dz0ny> v bistvu se gelda več faktorjev, tako da omejitve res ni (pomembno je kako hitro stvar preneseš)
<dz0ny> ena fora je bila tudi to da so bili cd ji cenejši kot dvd, če si to pač tala zastonj
<dz0ny> Å¡e nadaljevanje te zgodbe http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/ubuntu-12-04-iso-will-remain-cd-sized
<Pepelka> Ubuntu 12.04 .ISO Will Remain CD Sized
<CrazyLemon> js sem mnenja da bi mogli it do 1GB
<CrazyLemon> ker najcenejši usb ključek je kok..5,6€ ?
<CrazyLemon> pa maš gor 2/4gb
<dz0ny> ne vem kake plane imate glede dvdjev, mislite to talat
<dz0ny> je pa res da nameščam z usb ključka, amaka spet vsi rač ne podpirajo usb boota
<dz0ny> tam od 3004 naprej ga
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> 2004
<dz0ny> seveda
<CrazyLemon> ampak spet..na pre 2004 računalnikih kako bo deloval ta ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> drži
<dz0ny> amapk še vedno dela ok pač ne odpreš veliko programov
<dz0ny> dodaš ram in je to to
<dz0ny> hm še eni ki ne podpirajo usb bota so intel matične z embedanim atom proc+
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hxGZ1nBnrM&feature=plcp
<Pepelka> Digitalije 008: WebCube      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> motor gre mimo on pa "vsaj 20 km stran ni žive duše"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> kolk se dere
<dz0ny> http://9gag.com/gag/4485923 Una scary bejba je čist kul postala
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Overly Attached Girlfriend.. What sorcery is this?!?!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeBKr2ccKtI
<Pepelka> Vanilla Ice Warehouse Sale!  ("That&#39;s My Boy" In Theaters 6/15/12)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> https://p.twimg.com/AvXGoZrCAAAulFJ.jpg:large      haha..zadet kot mamba :D
<dz0ny> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<Pepelka> The Ubuntu App Showdown | Ubuntu App Developer
<dz0ny> neke vrste app fest
<CrazyLemon> sm že mislu da delijo WP7 telefon :)
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> n9 je bolj Å¡voh zadeva
<dz0ny> tukaj je poanta da dev seznanijo z orodji
<CrazyLemon> že
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne moreš delit WP7 telefon na ubuntu tekmovanju za linux app :)
<dz0ny> tole so ideje http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu App Showdown
<CrazyLemon> niso mi bog ve kako všeč :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> če bi nokia odprla modem bi bil čisto kul android phone, tako pa
<dz0ny> hh :)
<dz0ny> win8 bo brez aero
<dz0ny> http://www.theverge.com/2012/6/14/3084563/windows-8-desktop-ui-screenshots-no-aero
<Pepelka> New Windows 8 desktop UI shown off in leaked screenshots, lacks Aero Glass | The Verge
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> meni da slog (carton) ni všeč
<CrazyLemon> men pa je
<CrazyLemon> ti je tkoj jasno da ne moreš resno jemat takega operacijskega sistema
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> takoj*
<dz0ny> ali bojo zadel žebljico ali pa zajeb
<dz0ny> nazaj na app showdown
<dz0ny> kakšna ideja
<CrazyLemon> ja..neki uporabnega :D
<CrazyLemon> ne pa "virtual grill" :)
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<dz0ny> v treh tednih je to edino realno
<dz0ny> aka simpl api
<dz0ny> kjer na command line navlečeš gui
<CrazyLemon> že..je pa tudi totalno useless :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> mam dve ideje radio playout ali pa git gui for starters
<CrazyLemon> radio playout ?
<CrazyLemon> git gui for dummies zveni kr kul :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> nekaj kar trenutno delam z rivendell (za radijsko psotajo)
<dz0ny> postajo*
<dz0ny> rivendell je crap
<dz0ny> qt3
<dz0ny> zadeva
<dz0ny> ta git bi bil v smisli githubovega appa
<dz0ny> pa podpiral bi github ter bitbucket
<Aseq> super ideja, dz0ny
<Aseq> daj kaksen link, ce se bos res lotil
<dz0ny> sedaj se samo iemna spomnit
<dz0ny> imena
<dz0ny> :)
<Aseq> a quickly nima 'quickly rename' :-D
<dz0ny> gitlover
<dz0ny> hh
<dz0ny> mislim da ne
<dz0ny> kero ime gitlover trenutno Å¡e ne vem kateri jezik sploh podpira quickly vala,python,c
<lynxlynxlynx> veš kaj manjka?
<lynxlynxlynx> če hočeš linux podturit oknarjem, maš teme, ikone, vse živo primerno, samo bsodov ni
<lynxlynxlynx> torej en app, ki čez naključen čas pokaže fullscreen bsod
<CrazyLemon> :))
<dz0ny> virtual bsod
<dz0ny> čak katere barve bi bil oranžne
<dz0ny> modra je win
<dz0ny> siva apple
<dz0ny> čist kul :)
<lynxlynxlynx> to pa že nardiš nastavljivo
<dz0ny> jp očitno gre smo v pythonu
<dz0ny> http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/quickly-workflow/
<Pepelka> Quickly workflow | Ubuntu App Developer
<dz0ny> če se bo še kdo kaj lotil
<dz0ny> jaz se grem trenutno bsod
<dz0ny> Å¡e par zanimivih predlog Candidate templates are: ubuntu-application, ubuntu-cli, ubuntu-flash-game
<uni4dfx> Lačen :-(
<dz0ny>  ubuntu-flash-game hm ja flash uradno ni več podprt
<lynxlynxlynx> sej maš druge predvajalnike
<lynxlynxlynx> lahko pa se greš tečnobo in narediš kaj z utripanjem
<dz0ny> gnash
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni ubuntu-Flash-game
<dz0ny> al kaj je že
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo kak Å¡pil za fentat epileptike, Å¡tetje flashev
<dz0ny> ne toso predloge za quickly
<lynxlynxlynx> pa tko kot pri spominu je vsak nivo več
<dz0ny> aka project templates
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<CrazyLemon> <lynxlynxlynx> recimo kak Å¡pil za fentat epileptike, Å¡tetje flashev
<CrazyLemon> ffs :D
<lynxlynxlynx> na žalost vem kako je to :/
<dz0ny> takole zgleda ukaz za package flash quickly create ubuntu-flash-game project_name myflashgame.swf
<CrazyLemon> kaj? kako je to k fentaš epileptike?
<lynxlynxlynx> ko si fentan
<CrazyLemon> očitno nisi fentan dokler si tukaj :)
<lynxlynxlynx> respawn
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> The minimum price you can charge is $2.99.
<dz0ny> o.O
<dz0ny> bagatelno
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu software center?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> za publishat
<dz0ny> je pa lahko tudi free
<CrazyLemon> a bsod bi publishal za $2.99
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> itak, tako ga nihče ne bi doživel
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> tut za media player http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/app-developer-cookbook/multimedia/creating-a-simple-media-player/
<Pepelka> Creating a simple media player | Ubuntu App Developer
<dz0ny> http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/v2b7o/app_idea_githubbitbucket_gui/
<Pepelka> App Idea: Github/Bitbucket gui : ubuntuappshowdown
<dz0ny> vote if you like
<uni4dfx> http://press.nokia.com/2012/06/14/nokia-sharpens-strategy-and-provides-updates-to-its-targets-and-outlook/
<Pepelka> Nokia sharpens strategy and provides updates to its targets and outlook   &raquo; Nokia &#8211; Press
<uni4dfx> Bye Bye Nokia
<uni4dfx> A ni zanimivo, vsaka firma k začne sodelovat z Microsoftom pol v kratkem propade.
<dz0ny> the difficulties we experience in having a competitive offering of Symbian devices and maintaining the economic viability of the Symbian smartphone platform during the transition to Windows Phone as our primary smartphone platform;
<dz0ny> ko nehaš razvijat na svoji platformi gre težko ker ne narekuješ več tempa idej itd
<dz0ny> Aseq: Still here?
<uni4dfx> *yawn*
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-15
<micoka_12> vsi spite?
<Sky[x]> ne
<micoka_12> :) Sky[x], kaj pa počneš tako zaran?
<Sky[x]> zbudu sem se k sem sel zgodi spat ..
<Sky[x]> preverjam ene zadeve za siht
<Sky[x]> deloholik :)
<micoka_12> aha aha :) pošteno!
<micoka_12> jaz pa grem zdaj
<micoka_12> ajde
<Sky[x]> sej jst tud pomoje
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1475-1: APT update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1475-1/
<dz0ny> haha http://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuappshowdown/comments/v345u/app_idea_pretty_music_player/ yamp III
<Pepelka> App Idea: Pretty Music Player : ubuntuappshowdown
<dz0ny> the third
<uni4dfx> jao kolk je debiln ta Android API
<dz0ny> kaj te muči overloading class ?
<dz0ny> Å¡e en aponudba za delo http://www.sourcefabric.org/en/about/jobs/467/
<Pepelka> Sourcefabric | Open source media non-profit seeks PHP Software Developers in Prague, Berlin, Warsaw, Cluj, Belgrade or Zagreb| Opportunities
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ma vse je tko nekak napol leseno narjen
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1463-2: Unity 2D update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1463-2/
<dz0ny> to je java lesena :) Mislim to je poanta jave (one midset), pač narejena je bila za enterprise svet.
<uni4dfx> ja java je lesena, ampak android api je Å¡e tolk bol
<uni4dfx> sploh pa ne razumm tega zakaj si enterprise svet nebi zaslužu manj lesenih stvari
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<sasa84> oj uni4dfx:)
<uni4dfx> živjo saška
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> pišeš diplomo? :P
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ja lol, čeprov bi mogu prakso delat zdele :D
<sasa84> lol :)
<sasa84> uni4dfx, ja k narobe svet :D
<matija> zijo klapa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Novi Skype 4.0 brez oznake beta!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38383/#p38383
<sasa84> oj matija
<sasa84> ooo miha:)
<miha> daaaaaaaaaan sasa84
<miha> moja duhovna vodička :*
<sasa84> MIHA ^^^
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> miha, jst že vidm, d si obrodil duhovne sadove
<sasa84> čutm na žegnani vodi
<miha> no ja, Å¡e vedno sm nevernik
<sasa84> no no...ne tko govort
<miha> :p
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Red Hat CloudForms – open hybrid cloud management platform  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=1126
<uni4dfx> tanov skype je isto sranje
<uni4dfx> iz 2.2 na 4.0 so šli in vse kar so nardil je to da so spremenil par ikonc pa povečal call window
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx thats a lot!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> A obstaja kak dobr program za risat network diagrame v linuxu?
<CrazyLemon> kubanc je neki risal
<uni4dfx> Edino kar najdem je Dia, k je zaen drek
<lupastro> sej to lahko že z draw delaš
<uni4dfx> Draw nima network diagramov
<uni4dfx> kaj nej kvadratke rišem :D
<lupastro> nima sam kvadratkov ;)
<uni4dfx> kvadratke pa krogce
<lupastro> hehe ne ne
<uni4dfx> pa srčke
<lupastro> kr linke lahko delaš, še sam jih skupaj pripopa
<uni4dfx> ne morm se odločt, a bi srček predstavlu ruter al switch
<uni4dfx> al mogoče server
<CrazyLemon> če je linux..zakaj pa ne?!'
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lupastro> jaz ga uporabljam za načrte evakuacije, par urc da sem vse ikone naredil inn si jih dla v svojo knjižnico...
<lupastro> ostalo pa gre bp
<lupastro> ne vem, zakaj ga ne bi tudi ti mogel uporabiti
<lupastro> razen, če se gre za princip :P
<uni4dfx> ikone nej sam rišem?
<lupastro> lahko jih z neta snameš
<lupastro> jah, sej to ni nič takega
<lupastro> uno ikonco narisat, par minutk dela na ikonco
<lupastro> ok ok....
<uni4dfx> tole? http://www.lautman.net/mark/coo/index.html
<Pepelka> Custom OO Shapes
<uni4dfx> kako to importaš
<uni4dfx> wait, nej uganem.. to je Draw fajl k morm pol kopirat ikone vn pa jih neki na roke povezvat
<uni4dfx> kera zguba cajta... grem probat Kivio inštalerat
<dz0ny> http://www.diagram.ly/
<Pepelka> Diagramly - Draw Diagrams Online
<dz0ny> super zadeva
<dz0ny> html5
<uni4dfx> dz0ny wow, that's what i'm talking about
<uni4dfx> tole je že bolš, ne pa da se bom neki drku brezveze tm v openofisu
<dz0ny> ojoj
<uni4dfx> Å¡koda edin k je web based :D
<dz0ny> sej lahko v flashu :) recimo https://cacoo.com/
<Pepelka> Cacoo - Create diagrams online Real time collaboration
<dz0ny> pa Å¡e v g+ je integrirano
<CrazyLemon> suits are back!
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon prej sm prehitr reku glede Skype... so res Å¡e neki novga dodal
<uni4dfx> npr. random disconnecting !
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx  kul feature!
<dz0ny> franklin&bash also
<CrazyLemon> suits > f&b
<dz0ny> po zgodbi ali igralcih
<CrazyLemon> both :)
<CrazyLemon> harvey > f&b :D
<kubanc> CrazyLemon, aja, pa sm res ja
<kubanc> :d
<kubanc> em...
<kubanc> sej so neki freeware programi uni4dfx
<uni4dfx> kubanc mja, en bol zanč k tadrug
<kubanc> niti ne
<kubanc> en ma celotne simbole notr...
<uni4dfx> kubanc Dia verjetno... sam ma velik drugih problemov k so čist nesprejemljivi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Nookie: [12.04] Hibridne grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38384/#p38384
<kubanc> hjo no, to ne vem...
<kubanc> :S
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Nookie: Re: gnome-shell vs ubuntu unity  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38385/#p38385
<uni4dfx> modelcek a je dans Å¡iki miki pred maksijem?
<modelcek> sej je vsak petek :)
<uni4dfx> modelcek ma vem, sam a greš :D
<modelcek> aha
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] perro: Re: RAM booster... kako pohitriti vse skupaj  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38386/#p38386
<Guest32732> A je kdo delal kaj preko Odesk-a
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/575675_10150955280899749_476481940_n.jpg
<dz0ny> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/06/ubuntu-app-showdown-no-longer-requires-quickly/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu App Showdown No Longer Requires Quickly | Ubuntu App Developer
<dz0ny> na žalost se še vedno lahko uporablja samo uradne knjižice
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<miha> sasa84
<sasa84> miha ;)
 * sasa84 ma čist novo frizurco ;)
<uni4dfx> sasa84 ares dej pokaž :D
<sasa84> jah...ne morm ;)
<sasa84> bi se mogla fotkat pa...se mi ne da :)
<sasa84> v glavnem... pustila sm si mal dalš lase a ne... tko d jih mam zdej lohk tko na prečko postran, d mi gre mal an oči...in mism d ne zgleda tko slabo...bolš kt prej
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1476-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1476-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 na prečko'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> a tko k Å¡iptarji? :PP
 * CrazyLemon se skrije
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, prejemam pohvale... tko d če sm kt šiptar..pa klinc pol ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 žal nisi..k zihr bureka ne znaš narest :/
<sasa84> ja :S
<CrazyLemon> pa krofov
<sasa84> mam pa prečko! :P
<CrazyLemon> pa sljadoljeda :(
<sasa84> pa Å¡e muslimanka nism...damn :\
<CrazyLemon> no to ti ne zamerim
<CrazyLemon> naj ti bo ane
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> no dej..pofotkaj se ker se boš tko al tko za facebook
<CrazyLemon> pa linkaj sliko
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam zate ...maš na fb
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sam zame...dej nehi ki si se zihr že prej slikala :D
<CrazyLemon> crap..to ni šiptarska prečka
<CrazyLemon> mal sm razočaran :/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam zate sm dala na fb...
<sasa84> prjatlci sm se to fotkala...k jo je zanimal :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej before pa after fotko
<CrazyLemon> k ne vem kako frizuro si mel prej
<CrazyLemon> ta pa mi deluje taka..hipsterska :D
<sasa84> 	
<sasa84> Hipsters are a subculture of men and women typically in their 20's and 30's that value independent thinking, counter-culture, progressive politics, an appreciation of art and indie-rock, creativity, intelligence, and witty banter
<CrazyLemon> jp..hipster
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> +ka
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, povej...ti je všeč?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 not bad..sam ne vem kakšno si prej mela frizuro tko da ne vem a je bolša al slabša :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<sasa84> pust zdobersek k pančka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ja ne vem...mal an fbju poglej...sm mela skoz ist par let :=)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek !!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek Biber ma tattoo!!!11
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, klinc gleda bibra bobra.. povej zdobersek d mam novo frizuro!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne zanima ga tvoja frizura ampak biberjev tattoo!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: link?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek http://24ur.com/ekskluziv/tuja-scena/foto-bieber-pokazal-tetovazo.html !!
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: Bieber pokazal tetovažo
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: to ma tiste tatuje, ko si jih z vodo gor devu :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sorči..jst mam bolš frizuro kt bibr tatu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to ni nič čudnega
<CrazyLemon> ker tist Å¡e tatu ni :D
<CrazyLemon> p.s. zdobersek gotye je kul band :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: Re: Zemljevid Ubuntu uporabnikov v Sloveniji  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38387/#p38387
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: p.s. gotye je sam en
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> gotye ej kul ;)
<sasa84> pa sam je ;)
<zdobersek> YOU DIDN'T HAVE TO CUT ME OFF
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni en
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa ženska?
 * zdobersek *** facepalm ***
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jao
<zdobersek> !g kimbra
<Pepelka> Kimbra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kimbra
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek niiiiiiiice
<uni4dfx> Kaj kej počnete?
<CrazyLemon> wow!
<CrazyLemon> bing ma updated fotke
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=45.14016234855656~15.552758622250424&lvl=15&dir=0&sty=a&form=LMLTCC#JnE9LmtvcGVyJTJic2xvdmVuaWElN2Vzc3QuMCU3ZXBnLjEmYmI9NDUuMTM5MjE1NDEzMjg2NiU3ZTE1LjU1MjI5NjYxMTc0NzYlN2U0NS4xMzg0NDcyNTg0Mzc3JTdlMTUuNTUxMDUwNzI1NjYwMg==
<Pepelka> Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions
<CrazyLemon> googleove so pa stare najmanj 5-6 let
<uni4dfx> hecn, a nima google svoj satelit
<CrazyLemon> ampak zanimivo pa je to..da tako na googleovih kot na bingovih slikah je vedno gužva na cesti kjer živim :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx če ga ma ga bl mal uporablja :)
<uni4dfx> exactly
<uni4dfx> Zanč sm šu spet v Izolo :D
<uni4dfx> Mamo stranke tm hehe
<uni4dfx> pa je bla kavca ob morju
<CrazyLemon> kaj se hvališ
<uni4dfx> tehehe
<CrazyLemon> js sm par urc nazaj bil v izoli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> ja teb ni treba žvet v močvirju kaj
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> ampak zato pa dobim Å¡e par ducatov sivih las poleti
<CrazyLemon> ker moram prenašat turiste :)
<zdobersek> OHNOES
<zdobersek> avstrijski starcki, ki prinasajo denarce!
<CrazyLemon> i wish :)
<uni4dfx> zdobersek ne vem če ga avstrijski motjo :D
<CrazyLemon> žal so to italijanski starčki ter idioti
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> in čisto nič ne prinašajo denarce
<uni4dfx> pa italjanke k pridejo mal sprobat "lokalno kulturo"
<CrazyLemon> no..sam natankajo..to je vse kar pustijo v sloveniji
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> bodi pa pumpa! :>
<uni4dfx> http://krautchan.net/int/thread-12192427.html :3
<Pepelka> /int/ -                     International
<CrazyLemon> džapanizzzz
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon Thai actually
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx they look japanese to me :D
<uni4dfx> Kako ne vidš razlike to je tko k bi zamenu slovenca pa mehičana
<zdobersek> http://www.twitpic.com/70clfx
<Pepelka> #AskBieber: So, did you take polyjuice potion or what....? on Twitpic
<uni4dfx> Ženske s kratkimi lasmi: BRUHV
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem ženska s kratkimi lasmi..tko da to ni bilo meni namenjeno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, emmo watson kritizira.
<zdobersek> sem mislu, da ti kej pomeni.
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa kaj pa vem..emma je kar hot
<uni4dfx> You are not serious
<zdobersek> zmenta se, lahko noc.
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> sej se hecam emma je čist huda
<uni4dfx> Sladek vin postane bolši ko je neki časa odprt.
<CrazyLemon> Tardus stara sablja
<CrazyLemon> :/
<uni4dfx> to je bla pa dolga diskusija
<uni4dfx> ti js pokažem kako je treba
<uni4dfx> Živjo Tardus, kaj dogaja?
<Tardus> Živi! Poletje je bol slab čas za  comp. Moraš biti zunaj na vrtu itd. Sem pleskal stanovanje in seaj počivam.
<CrazyLemon> failed :D
<CrazyLemon> Tardus stara sablja!
<CrazyLemon> dokler si ti pleskal sem jaz neki pripravil  zate
<CrazyLemon> https://ubuntu.si/predstavitev/
<Pepelka> 301 Moved Permanently
<CrazyLemon> pritisneš F11
<CrazyLemon> in uživaš :D
<uni4dfx> hehe nice :D
<miha> a morda kdo se kaj igra Diablo 2 (verjetno ni aktualno, ko je zdj 3...)
<miha> :D
<uni4dfx> miha js sm ga kake par mescov nazaj
<uni4dfx> why
<Tardus> Bolj topa sablja - at the moment. Sem imel še pred dnevi crash 12.04 - je začel komp pri loginu čudno piskati in me ni pustil notri. Guest pa je delal. Ker sem bil glih na začetku distribucije, sem JO še enkrat naložil...' sedaj še kar dela. ..?
<miha> uni4dfx: jst zdj po par mescih (letu?!) spet :)
<uni4dfx> miha Å¡koda k je tolk low-res, ta Å¡pil bi biu prov zakon na eni solidni resoluciji
<miha> pač prašam ko skor nikol nism mel prilke multiplayer...
<uni4dfx> vprašanje če to dela, js sm komi usposobu zadevo na linuxu
<uni4dfx> na wine ni delal pa če se fentam
<miha> trenutno pa že 1 uro imbue delam na ancient armor na Nightmare... trenutn rekord 230 => 368 :)
<miha> dela na wine super
<uni4dfx> js sm mogu s cedego
<miha> wine iz PPA mam
<uni4dfx> js tud
<uni4dfx> 64bit?
<miha> ja
<miha> no wine ne vem kak je
<miha> sicer 64 bit sistem :D
<uni4dfx> ej nevem, ampak če obstaja v softweru kak bug ga bom jst sigurno fasu
<miha> :D
<miha> men tud prejsnic ko probu ni delal wine
<miha> zdj pa takoj lepo
<miha> edin med poglavji se mi vcas sesuje
<uni4dfx> heh, na cedegi je stabilno
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a veš da so popravl un bug z Fitt'sovim zakonom v Ubuntu :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon zato k sm jim pol reddita poslal na launchpad :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx a un k je samo tebe motu? :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ja :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/839690
<uni4dfx> "52 people" XD
<Pepelka> Bug #839690 “Topbar - window controls for maximised windows in t...” : Bugs : Ayatana Design
<Tardus> CrazyLemon: Ja tnx. Sem  videl  predstavitev na situ - Tukaj na cerkniškem mi intrernet trenutno tako šteka, da se nič ne naloži. Za moje imam 7 še dobrih rabljenih kompov in bo predstavitev  enkrat jeseni na UŽTO v LJ.
<CrazyLemon> Tardus no povej ko bo da objavimo na strani
<sasa84> ah ja...
<Tardus> CrazyLemon: Ja bom, predvidoma okobra, ko se tam zacne " Å¡olsko" leto.
<sasa84> Tardus, iz cerkniškega konca?? :)
<Tardus> sasa84:  Goričice trenutno
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> <-- rakek
<CrazyLemon> http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/nissan-gtr-porsche-911-jaguar-xkrs-2012-06-15
<Pepelka> Nissan GT-R vs Porsche 911 vs Jaguar XKR-S - BBC Top Gear
<CrazyLemon> pha..to je pa no brainer
<CrazyLemon> GTR all the way
<Tardus> sasa84:  Bi naredili urice v Cerknici enkrat v septembru?
<sasa84> lahko
<sasa84> jaz sem jih parkrat organizirala v PO, ker sm misnla, da na našem koncu ni nobenga :)
<Tardus> sasa84: Mogoče bo kaj na UŽTO Cerknica v smislu "računalništvo za starejše" .. še ne vem , se nekaj govorilo v Lj..?
<sasa84> to bi blo fajn ja
<Tardus> sasa84:  Jaz jih zase ne rabim, bi pa ev. koga drugega zanimalo. Enkrat jeseni jih bom naredil v radioklubu Proteus v Po,  posebej , če bom dobil rasberry-pi
<sasa84> aha
<Tardus> Čakam  Ras-pi "any time now"
<Tardus> Ali je kdo že dobil Raspberry-pi?
<sasa84> ok, zdj pa morm nekam Å¡ibat :)
<sasa84> papa
<sasa84> in nočko :)))
<Tardus> Ja, tudi jaz grem spat.... Pozdravljeni.
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kaj delaš :P
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx nič! :)
<CrazyLemon> mogu bi se učit
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi ne da lih :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon kolk maš zdej še do konca
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx preveč :)
<CrazyLemon> 7.5 izpita :)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon jebemti pejt se učit to lahk nardiš vse v enem semestru
<uni4dfx> :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sej bom mogu :D
<CrazyLemon> Blondinki sta se peljali v vlaku.
<CrazyLemon> "Joj, kako dolg je tale predor!" je rekla ena.
<CrazyLemon> "Saj ni čudno, ko pa sva v zadnjem vagonu!" je rekla druga.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1477-1: APT vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1477-1/
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon lol :D
<uni4dfx> to je tko ko je en moj sošolc v osnovni zabil
<uni4dfx> da če bi zgradil še en kitajski zid, bi se zemli masa povečala
<uni4dfx> ugan na kerem faksu je zdej...
<CrazyLemon> arhitektura!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> FDV
<CrazyLemon> LOL
<CrazyLemon> i didnt expect that one :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak veš kaj..na FDVju ne rabiš vedet čisto nič o kitajskem zidu
<CrazyLemon> al masi zemlje
<CrazyLemon> ali *
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> Najtežji predmet na FDVju
<uni4dfx> so vhodna vrata
<CrazyLemon> pa še ta so električna :>
<uni4dfx> pa Å¡e res je :D
<uni4dfx> Padeš lahk tm samo po stopnicah.
<uni4dfx> Čeprav majo dvigala.
<CrazyLemon> aja?
<CrazyLemon> kje pa?
<uni4dfx> nevem to sm si zmislu :D
<CrazyLemon> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116634837115748851709/posts/YmHNuN3riCi
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka> GIMP – Google + - Use +GIMP  to recover broken PSD&#39;sPhotoshop 0Gimp 1…
<uni4dfx> Kdaj bo tanov gimp
<uni4dfx> z unified interface
<CrazyLemon> je že
<CrazyLemon> :)
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeJWAepHkxk
<uni4dfx> haha
<Pepelka> Joe Goes To E3 (Part 1)      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> boobs \o/
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVgzh2r5rI0 :D
<Pepelka> Joe Goes To EXXXOTICA EXPO      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx funny guy tale  joe
<CrazyLemon> sam zna bit weird
<CrazyLemon> (e3 part 2)
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon ja včasih je že kr sick ampak se zmeri narežiš :D
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KDRjld7mv8
<Pepelka> Joe Goes To ADULTCON      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> lih gledam
<CrazyLemon> :>
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a veš iz kje je ta model
<uni4dfx> Beauty And The Nerd
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx prvič slišim
<uni4dfx> al
<uni4dfx> beauty and the geek
<uni4dfx> al neki tazga
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> good night :D
<uni4dfx> lepo spi :)
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] oj
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-16
<Sky[x]> oi
<robert_negro> !t sl en sorodne
<Pepelka> related
<CrazyLemon> unfcking believable
<CrazyLemon> meja cca. 10-15km stran
<CrazyLemon> pa je tok gužva
<CrazyLemon> da ne moreš verjet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38388/#p38388
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38389/#p38389
<robert_negro> !t en sl vintage
<Pepelka> letnik
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38390/#p38390
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38391/#p38391
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38392/#p38392
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38393/#p38393
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38394/#p38394
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38395/#p38395
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38396/#p38396
<zdobersek> oui, c'est moi!
<uni4dfx> Kter knof je že treba prtiskat da prideš v Grub menu med bootom?
<uni4dfx> ah, ESC
<zdobersek> shift takisto dela
<CrazyLemon> ctrl pa ne dela!
<zdobersek> backspace isto ne!
<zdobersek> CAPS LOCK JE KDO PROBU?
<CrazyLemon> probu
<CrazyLemon> ne dela
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo pred kratkim kupu korekcijska očala
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: tvoje vprasanje je na voljo premajhnemu vzorcu prebivalstva
<zdobersek> v kanalu je 27 ljudi, od tega ti sprasujes, vsaj dva sta bota, en te pa jebe v glavo.
<zdobersek> hard knock life, eh.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] mat3j: Re: logotip ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38397/#p38397
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek res je ampak hkrati pa je res da je ta kanal poln ljudi ki več ur na dan gledajo v zaslon
<CrazyLemon> in posledično imajo slabši vid ter nosijo korekcijska očala
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r129/JohnCarberry/46710.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Grega> kdaj je "12:00PM EDT (4:00PM GMT)" po nasem casu?
<Grega> je to 18.00?
<uni4dfx> Grega EDT = Eastern Daylight Time
<uni4dfx> New York pa to
<uni4dfx> -4, mi smo +2
<uni4dfx> torej razlike je 6 ur, po naše je 18.00
#ubuntu-si 2012-06-17
<CrazyLemon> en mau je vroče an!
<Sky[x]> jp
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kdaj mamo ubuntu meeting na obali ? :D
<Sky[x]> da se gremo mal kopat :)
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] sej ti se lahk greš kopat tudi brez ubuntu meetinga :D
<Sky[x]> eh ce grem sam ne bo zanimiv :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM !? nisi Å¡el navijat za janija?!?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/zfn1p.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/qurJt.jpg :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] damirB: Re: Novi Skype 4.0 brez oznake beta!  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38398/#p38398
<uni4dfx> A obstaja kak tečaj kjer se uči Apache2 konfigurirat :D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: sam se ucis ko rabis :)
<uni4dfx> Sky[x] ma dej tok je smotan vse skup :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MShbP3OpASA#t=2979s
<Pepelka> Aalto Talk with Linus Torvalds [Full-length]      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon a to je uno k pošle nvidio u kurac :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx to je tist trenutek ja ;)
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: je smotan ja :)
<CrazyLemon> če ti je apache2 smotan pa IIS uporabljaj :>
<Sky[x]> uni4dfx: za domaco rabo skunfigurirat ni problem za produkcijo pa nebi nikol tega delal :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, lol
<uni4dfx> ne vem nič o IISju :D
<CrazyLemon> uni4dfx sam klikaš next..d0h
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon vem sam to da včas crkne :D
<uni4dfx> sam to zna tud apache
<Sky[x]> ko ti pache zacne crkvt takrt noces biti admin :)
<uni4dfx> teh certifikatov tud ne Å¡tekam
<uni4dfx> zakaj morm tle neka gesla vpisvat
<CrazyLemon> https://24ur.com/sport/motogp/video-seksi-plat-dirkaskega-konca-tedna-v-silverstonu.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Seksi plat dirkaškega konca tedna v Silverstonu
<CrazyLemon> fajn ritke..fajn! .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> a je mogoče v chromeu
<CrazyLemon> printat samo izbrano besedilo ?
<uni4dfx> CrazyLemon brez kakih neznanih addonov: nyet
<dz0ny> nijet
<uni4dfx> A ve kdo kako se na Apacheju naštela da maš več certifikatov?
<dz0ny> pri vsakem vhostu določiš svoj cerfitikat
<uni4dfx> dz0ny kaj pa če češ met enga default pa za specifične IPje druzga
<dz0ny> vhost je lahko domena in/ali ip
<dz0ny> en vhost je ip(default)
<dz0ny> drugi vhost ip+domena(specifičen)
<dz0ny> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/NameBasedSSLVHosts
<Pepelka> NameBasedSSLVHosts - Httpd Wiki
<dz0ny> v vsakem primeru pa bi priporočal nginx veliko lažji za vzdrževanje
<uni4dfx> dz0ny pomoje bom lihkar Å¡altu ja
<uni4dfx> ta apache je en veli clusterfuck
<uni4dfx> velik*
<uni4dfx> kurac ne da se v apacheju tega narest
<uni4dfx> rabš bindat na IP
<uni4dfx> za statiko ni problema, na dinamiko pa ne morš
<dz0ny> uni4dfx kaj bi rad naredil?
<dz0ny> uni4dfx zakaj to rabiš
<uni4dfx> na dinamiki bi rad mel en certifikat, na statiki pa druzga
<uni4dfx> zato k mam 3 IPje (1x dynamic + 2x static) in različne sajte na različnih IPjih
<uni4dfx> mogu bi mu Listen IP:443 naštelat
<uni4dfx> za statike gre, za dinamiko pa ne morm
<dz0ny> si preprian da tole ne gre https://gist.github.com/2945675
<Pepelka> dz0ny's          gist: 2945675 &mdash; Gist
<uni4dfx> dz0ny ja lej za vse 3 vhoste ma IP določen
<uni4dfx> js ne morm za dinamiko tega narest
<dz0ny> kaj pa če bindaš na 0.0.0.0
<dz0ny> in potem domene določiš za te tri ipje
<dz0ny> ssl je tako ali tako na domeno vezan
<uni4dfx> če bindam na 0.0.0.0 bo najverjetneje vse overridal
<dz0ny> s tem zagotoviš da je na vseh ipjih dostopen
<uni4dfx> ja ne ne gre
<uni4dfx> Listen 0.0.0.0:443
<uni4dfx> je čist isto kokr
<uni4dfx> Listen 443
<uni4dfx> morm dodat še Listen za tadrug IP pa piše da je socket že zaseden
<uni4dfx> dz0ny aha sm ugotovu v čem je težava
<uni4dfx> 2 domene mam na istem IPju
<uni4dfx> to pa ni variante da bi mel 2 različna certifikata
<dz0ny> ne to pa ne
<uni4dfx> pa veš kaj mi ful ne gre v glavo
<dz0ny> uradno ne, lahko pa plačaš več in ti do dovolijo
<uni4dfx> hehe
<uni4dfx> to da morš v apacheju isto opcijo včasih večkrat napisat
<uni4dfx> recimo ServerName
<dz0ny> mislim da se google že kar nekaj časa pregovarja za svoje appspot domene
<uni4dfx> lahko dva različna podam :D
<uni4dfx> aha, sm bral neki ja
<dz0ny> nginx+php-fpm ftw
<dz0ny> apache na poceni vps ni uporaben
<uni4dfx> ma itak pa še nginx je 1000x hitrejši
<dz0ny> odvisno za kaj, jaz uproabljam Å¡e varnish
<dz0ny> predvsem zaradi widgetov(embed html), ki i
<dz0ny> kjer je recimo 300 zahtevkov na minuto
<dz0ny> trenutno :)
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: lp
<uni4dfx> A je težko na Finskem se vpisat na faks?
<uni4dfx> Glede na to da je zastojn
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga pa je na finskem tko privlačnega
<CrazyLemon> tema ter depresija celo zimo?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<uni4dfx> Hahahaha
<uni4dfx> http://gradnja.fri.uni-lj.si/
<Pepelka> Gradnja FKKT in FRI
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-10
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> kje pa ej mihi? a je kej skregan zarad politike? :P
<dz0ny_> dan :)
<sterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/425643_278539175602168_1237566637_n.jpg
<dz0ny> hm sem prebral for many millions of years, pol sem pa očala gor dal
<dz0ny> pa sedaj vidim da simbola nista poravnana sredinsko. Naključje?
<sasa84> oooo dz0ny
<sasa84> :)
<sasa84> http://filipspagnoli.wordpress.com/2009/08/17/political-artist-25-john-heartfield-helmut-herzfeld/
<Pepelka> Political Artist (29): John Heartfield/Helmut Herzfeld | P.a.p.-Blog // Human Rights Etc.
<Pepelka> »(source) John Heartfield (19 June 1891-26 April 1968) is the anglicized name of the German photomontage artist Helmut Herzfeld. More on him here. More on nazism here. And something on the relations...«
<dz0ny> Meni ni jasno kako se lahko nekatere država skrivajo za moralno avoriteto, ki ji rečejo bog. Entiteta ki se skriva za vero že v osnovi dela nekaj narobe...
<dz0ny> also toread Three Felonies a Day
<dz0ny> vero v eno super entiteto, ki vedno pozna odgovore na vse...
<sterna> evo gender equality lesson morm se tle pejstat
<sterna> http://imgur.com/gallery/gJoCE
<Pepelka> Spartan history lesson - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<dz0ny> ^^ si me prehitel
<sterna> also dz0ny js vedno poznam odgovor na vse
<sterna> po sluzbeni dolznosti
<sterna> mejhne otroke mam.
<dz0ny> sterna: :) to velja samo za majhne skupnosti, kjer ni demokracije
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khYtTOQCypg
<Pepelka> Wall Street Journal: Death by Bicycle - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Dorothy Rabinowitz of the Wall Street Journal editorial board was interviewed on May 31st, 2013, about New York City's new CitiBike bike sharing program.«
<sasa84> lej lej lej... CrazyLemon je vstal!
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en2-D76ZbyE
<Pepelka> Full Pedal Racket - Citi Bike - The Daily Show with Jon Stewart 06/06/13 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Al Madrigal gauges reactions to New York City's bike share program. Al Madrigal, man on the street, bikes, New York City, Michael Bloomberg, government, dict...«
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne moreš verjet kero "povabilo" na poroko sem prejel
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je... link do spletne strani lmao
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> hudo ;)
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: do show
<dz0ny> internet is public
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pol pa poišči na internetu ;>
<dz0ny> well internet contains more than 9 billion web pages, care to help?
<CrazyLemon> sure
<CrazyLemon> TLD je .com :)
<dz0ny> you narrowed down search for 20%
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak to je 20% od 9 MILJARD..thats something! :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cak bom pri znancu k dela pri NSA vprašal na mi fw ta tvoj mail
<dz0ny> who needs google when you have NSA
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats the spirit!
<sasa84> dz0ny, na pvt maš link...sm vdrla v komp od CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhHGXFItEHE
<Pepelka> Kim Wilde - Cambodia 2008 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Kim Wilde - Cambodia 2008 Released 1981 (Instrumental) He was Thailand based she was an airforce wife he used to fly weekends it was the easy life but then i...«
<sasa84> evo CrazyLemon, tale milf je zate
<sterna> sasa84: sej ti ves da je milf acronym?
<sasa84> sterna, mhm
<sterna> no razn ce mas ti ksne take zelje
<sasa84> mogoče bi pa mogla met MIDLF
<sterna> bi blo edino ustrezno mylf napisat
<sasa84> sterna, ni glih po mojmu okusu :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 meh.. tole je zdej GYLF :D
<sasa84> hahaha CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> sam komad je pa dobr!
<CrazyLemon> meh
<dz0ny> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20.3°C @10.06.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 20.58°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:38, Sončni zahod: 20:52:26
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<breza> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 19.5°C @10.06.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Portoroz: 20.20°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:32, Sončni zahod: 20:53:53
<dz0ny> huh, ja danes j tečno soparno vreme
<dz0ny> se počutim kot dušena zelenjava
<CrazyLemon> včeraj je bilo bl soparno
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<breza> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.7°C @10.06.2013 11:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Rakek: 21.24°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:12:24, Sončni zahod: 20:52:10
<CrazyLemon> http://25.media.tumblr.com/a9d55e7bb586db53e16af35f38b23e8e/tumblr_mo43e3G16a1r88u00o1_250.gif
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> huda...SFW :D
<yang> .vreme ljubljana
<breza> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 21.1°C @10.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Mestna Občina Ljubljana: 21.80°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:10:38, Sončni zahod: 20:52:26
<yang> .vreme piran
<breza> ARSO: Piran-ocean. boja (0m): 18.7°C @10.06.2013 12:30 CEST.
<breza> V naslednjih 12 urah je predvidena oblačnost
<breza> Pirano: 20.55°C, Sončni vzhod: 05:16:32, Sončni zahod: 20:54:03
<frojnd> handy ;) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcZSU40RBrg&feature=youtu.be
<Pepelka> Underground Bicycle Parking Systems in Japan - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Too many bicycles and not enough space in Japan - so what do they do? They dig wells in the ground and build robotic systems to store your two wheelers under...«
<LorD_DDooM> sasa84: http://i.imgur.com/I7iEGuR.jpg
<sterna> CrazyLemon: how is this SFW?
<sterna> komunista mi je pokazal!
<yang> frojnd: noro dobra inovacija
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install The Latest VLC In Ubuntu Via PPA [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/NggvaAmR0nk/install-latest-vlc-in-ubuntu-via-ppa.html
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM :)
<sasa84> ooooo miha
<sasa84> ja dušica, kje pa ti pohajaš? :)
<miha> saška
<sterna> http://i.imgur.com/FttkMJY.jpg
<dz0ny> druga je bolj kul https://www.adbusters.org/sites/default/files/styles/large/public/downloads/preview/yes-we-scan.jpg?itok=-12345
<frojnd> yang: ja, super ideja :)
<miha> mam en problem
<dz0ny> one?
<CrazyLemon> htc hero - sold
<dz0ny> 30€
<CrazyLemon> 34.2
<dz0ny> shop?
<CrazyLemon> naah..underage girl :D
<miha> :D
<miha> za 32 bit aplikacije na 64 bit sistemu, a tole dost http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/ia32-libs
<Pepelka> Debian -- Details of package ia32-libs in squeeze
<Pepelka> »ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon:  zdej si lahko raspi kupiš
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da mi stoji doma tko kot telefon? :)
<CrazyLemon> RPi je useless pa overrated :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: meni dela kot bouncer, budilka, download mashina, pa predvajalnik
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny its a pain to hit the snooze button ane :D
<CrazyLemon> am..kako zbrišem profil na bolhi? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://betaklub.siol.net/testiraj/youtube
<Pepelka> SiOL Beta klub - Testiraj
<Pepelka> »V testiranje uporabnikom, ki imate SiOL BOX in SiOL BOX S, ponujamo storitev YouTube na SiOL TV. YouTube je ena od najbolj priljubljenih spletnih storitev z video vsebinami, ki jo vsak mesec obišče več kot milijarda uporabnikov. Vabimo vas, da prvi preizkusite YouTube na SiOL TV in podate vaše izkušnje, predloge in pripombe ter tako prispevate k dodatnim izboljšavam.«
<CrazyLemon> finally
<Sky[x]> CrazyLemon: kva pa mas zdj ?
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] zdj nimam youtubea na siol boxu :D
<CrazyLemon> matr no..paypal se še ni poknjižu po 10ih dneh
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zate je vse kr zastonj :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 or not.. ker sedaj ne morem čisto nič kupit
<sasa84> nč, šibam zdejle ;)
<sasa84> lupčka vsem oz nek podobnga :P
<sasa84> ajd ;)
<CrazyLemon> pejt..sploh ne vem kaj počneš tu :>
<anny> uf7
<CrazyLemon> Pred spanjem vzglavnik za nekaj časa postavite v hladilnik oziroma zamrzovalno skrinjo.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ker nasvet
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/aktualno/2013/06/kako_se_ohladiti_v_vrocih_poletnih_noceh.aspx
<Pepelka> Kako ohladiti spalnico v vročih poletnih nočeh - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Čeprav pravo poletje v naše konce še ni prišlo, bo le to s seboj zaradi vročine prineslo tudi neprespane noči.«
<anny> idealno za prehlad
<CrazyLemon> https://www.apple.com/apple-events/june-2013/
<Pepelka> Apple - Apple Events - WWDC 2013 Keynote
<Pepelka> »Watch the streaming video from the special event.«
<CrazyLemon> NO F'IN WAY!
<CrazyLemon> APPLEOV LIVE KEYNOTE!
<CrazyLemon> ne morem verjet
<CrazyLemon> meh.. os x only
<dz0ny> http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd/sl_vod_mvp.m3u8
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti dela?
<dz0ny> v gstreamer predvajalniku
<dz0ny> ne vem kako se mu reče
<dz0ny> ko je preveč poslovenjen
<CrazyLemon> sam..ne vem če je to live feed
<CrazyLemon> ker naj bi se začel 6PM UTC
<dz0ny> ht to je v kodi
<CrazyLemon> pri meni mal Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> :/
<dz0ny> https://www.apple.com/apple-events/scripts/ac_media_jsons/june_2013_event.json
<dz0ny> tle maš če se kaj spremeni
<CrazyLemon> je kr live očitno
<CrazyLemon> ker pravi
<CrazyLemon> we launched mountain lion in july
<CrazyLemon> or not
<CrazyLemon> earlier this summer pravi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> yup..2012 je to
<dz0ny> avplay http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd/sl_vod_mvp.m3u8
<dz0ny> pa ta m3u ma še playliste za različne bitrate
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zakaj avplay če *mplayer works just fine? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<dz0ny> je pa res da traja peden začne predvajat
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..ob 7ih se začne :)
<dz0ny> ah split so mel zato maš ffplay pa avplay
<CrazyLemon> oziroma..eni pravijo ob 7ih drugi ob 6ih..ff
<CrazyLemon> s
<dz0ny> pa libav je za kakšne stvari boljši
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://db.tt/B27wK4kr mal čudne ure maš ti to
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-06-10 17:47:57.png
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimam js nič čudnih ur
<CrazyLemon> na twitterju eni pravijo t-1.5h
<CrazyLemon> drugi pa 15min
<dz0ny> hm kaj sem našel https://www.dropbox.com/sc/69cljiykb4sbi0v/ddXN7W8deq
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Photo from June 10, 2013
<CrazyLemon> nč takega
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vidu sm v enem reviewu telefona
<CrazyLemon> amber alert :9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<CrazyLemon> pretty neet
<CrazyLemon> sam ne za otroka :)
<dz0ny> hm meni je zanimivo da sploh imamo to v EU
<CrazyLemon> js nimam :)
<dz0ny> če bo pr vas cunami, te bomo prek irca opozoril. don't worry
<CrazyLemon> don't worry.. i'm tsunami unreachable :)
<dz0ny> pol te lahko samo tornado odpihne?
<CrazyLemon> sm v weathersafe zone
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SimpleScreenRecorder: Powerful Screen Recording Software For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/OTTkUOsR46c/simplescreenrecorder-powerful-screen.html
<sasa84> dz0ny, CrazyLemon lahko sam ukradejo :P
<CrazyLemon> wifi hard drive
<CrazyLemon> sounds.. sexy :)
<CrazyLemon> http://live.cnet.com/Event/CNETs_Apple_WWDC_2013_live_blog
<Pepelka> CNET's Apple WWDC 2013 live blog | CNET
<Pepelka> »Join CNET for live coverage of Apple's keynote from its annual Worldwide Developers Conference in San Francisco.«
<CrazyLemon> tukaj bo baje live stream
<dz0ny> oh the joy of supervisord
<sterna> what
<sterna> mau je special, drugac pa super!
<dz0ny> meh ne zna fork forka killat
<sterna> visor.
<sterna> ja sej ni mislen da bi znal
<dz0ny> vem za signale ja :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: haha we will be back ... :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny obupen stream
<CrazyLemon> meh.. f apple
<dz0ny> mja, hvalijo se da otroci hodijo Å¡olske izlete v njihove trgovine
<dz0ny> na Å¡olske izlete
<sterna> v apple store?
<sterna> slabi otroci.
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> zdej pa ene avtke furajo
<dz0ny> zdej pa lolajo win8
<dz0ny> osx lion is no more now its mavericks
<dz0ny> http://trollthensa.com/
<Pepelka> operation troll the nsa
<Pepelka> »If millions of us, all the same time, call or email someone with our keywords-of-terror-filled script, we can give our nation's impressive surveillance apparatus the kind of test it deserves.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny un stream je old
<CrazyLemon> 2012
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> premla kdo od appla event ?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> as much as possible :)
<dz0ny> ios7 zgleda podobno kot android
<dz0ny> ce vse naredis tansparentno
<dz0ny> a lot of candy
<CrazyLemon> jp
<dz0ny> a sem kasno stvar zamudu
<CrazyLemon> jp..mavericks
<dz0ny> to vem
<dz0ny> razen tistih avtkov
<dz0ny> a so kej novega pokazal
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..nisem spremljal
<CrazyLemon> waw..multitasking haha
<dz0ny> a vec oken
<dz0ny> tko kot samsung nekaj cara?
<CrazyLemon> vec oken?
<CrazyLemon> vec programov
<dz0ny> samsung ma nek split screen
<CrazyLemon> aja tist.. ne niso Å¡e tam
<CrazyLemon> počaki še kako leto
<CrazyLemon> zdaj so pri multitaskingu
<CrazyLemon> in general
<CrazyLemon> :d
<dz0ny> pa gestures
<dz0ny> omg
<dz0ny> users want bigger scren
<dz0ny> al pa telepatsko prepozaanje ukazov
<CrazyLemon> a so sploh govorili o hardwareu?
<dz0ny> nvm
<dz0ny> po moje ne
<dz0ny> itak to ni pomembno :)
<CrazyLemon> bl pomembno kot multitasking
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> ker oni dajo itak vse najbolje
<dz0ny> cak no mobile
<dz0ny> kb je pocasna
<dz0ny> ker mobitel bos zdej kupu?
<dz0ny> :p
<CrazyLemon> am..sem že kupu :>
<CrazyLemon> tistega k je že mel multitasking :>
<dz0ny> http://cenm.ag/nano20 tale je pa bolj bizarna
<Pepelka> Reversible Male Contraception With Gold Nanorods | Chemical & Engineering News
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1871-1: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1871-1/
<dz0ny> also zival z najvecjim peni*om glede na velikost zivali je raca
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> v bistvu edina ptica k ma velik spolni ud
<dz0ny> http://images1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20120318153426/youngjustice/images/b/b2/Qurac_and_Bialya.png
<CrazyLemon> a to je ta od race? :D
<dz0ny> klikni ne bo ti zal
<maxipin> dz0ny, dz0ny ... :P
<sasa84> a zdej mate biologijo al spolno vzgojo? :>
<dz0ny> reddit effect
<dz0ny> TIL berem :P
<tinkster> yello all  ... errrh, dober vecer
<CrazyLemon> howdy
<sasa84> dober vecer tinkster :)
<sasa84> or... good morning :)
<tinkster> Heh
<tinkster> Dobro (ali trudno?) jutro indeed
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> trudno jutro?
<CrazyLemon> kje pa si to prebral :)
<zdobersek> = vsako jutro
<tinkster> Nisem
<tinkster> I dreamt that up all by myself ;}
<tinkster> \Back in a minute - kavo rabim
<zdobersek> sasa84: ^
<Matthai> je tukaj kdo, ki ima t-2.net mail?
<CrazyLemon> js imam gmail če kaj pomaga! :p
<zdobersek> jst lahko naredim double-check za gmail!
<zdobersek> UselessTrollingLemon
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek si bil na franji in zakaj ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne ker sem v sibki formi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne trollam..sam ni lih vljudno da mu noben ne odgovori!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: si bil na franji in zakaj?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nisem , zakaj -> zaradi gužve :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mja, men isto ne pase
<zdobersek> lani sem bil!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja? no da vidim kako ti je Å¡lo
<zdobersek> zacel na koncu tretjega boksa, totalno se spussyjal do Brezovice in padel dalec nazaj, po odprtju sem se vozu ku budala do vrhnike, pocasi umiral na vrhniskem klancu
<zdobersek> pol mi je vse dojadilo in sem gledal sodebile, kako se matrajo za kurca kaj
<CrazyLemon> 51 v svoji skupini
<CrazyLemon> res si v Å¡ibki formi
<zdobersek> lani niti nisem bil
<CrazyLemon> 3:37:02.6
<CrazyLemon> a to je bila mala franja?
<zdobersek> druzinski maraton
<CrazyLemon> ker če je to čas za veliko franjo pol je impressive
<zdobersek> vlka
<CrazyLemon> če je za malo.. pa žalostno :p
<sasa84> uuu zdobersek, tinkster je tud naše sorte ;)
<zdobersek> mhm sasa84!
<sasa84> sam on kuha kavo b čudnih urah :P
<zdobersek> edino pozabu je ponudit dozo za ostale :/
<zdobersek> sasa84: YOLO
<tinkster> heh
<tinkster> kaksna sorta pa je to :)
<CrazyLemon> sorta coffee addicts :)
<zdobersek> tinkster: kofeinska mafija
<tinkster> heh
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lani bi bil lahko med 100, sam sem po vrhniskem klancu izgubu voljo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej si bil na 51. mestu!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: SlowLemon
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tišina! zdobersek je vsaj šel! ne pozabt na olimpijsko geslo! :P
<tinkster> Hmmm ... that doesn't sound right: Kava ​​je edina stvar, o mojem trenutnem delu uživam
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM sam nehi..k si bil v zavetrju cel čas :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: v kategoriji
<zdobersek> te kategorije so banane
<LorD_DDooM> nope, 75%+ sem solo odpeljal, pa Å¡tartal sem zadnji, tko kot vedno.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sicer je takle predvidevat itak brezveze, ampak lani bi komot prisu v 3:31 grupi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek s tem časom..3:37 bi letos na veliki franji bil v top 50 :)
<sasa84> fantje, ne se obremenjevat.. CrazyLemon še v kategorijo neb dal k bi misnli, da se je fant pršu sam pokazat :;P
<sasa84> zdobersek, LorD_DDooM ma ubuntu hlačke... a ti maš barcaffe? :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: irrelevant, letos je prvi prisu 8min pocasnej naokol
<zdobersek> sasa84: nimam :/
<LorD_DDooM> Letos sta bila dva obvoza pa eno zožanje več kot lansko leto
<zdobersek> ce gledam letosnje rezultate lokalcev, bi prisu naokol v ~3:38 grupi
<zdobersek> CE bi potreniru pa dejansko sel tja
<zdobersek> in prezivel
<CrazyLemon> look at the bright side
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi preživel..bi še hitreje pršu do cilja
<CrazyLemon> zihr v 2:00 grupi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> se kr trollas al se kr govoriva o mali franji?
<CrazyLemon> rešilc bi te pripeljal do cilja..mona :)
<zdobersek> ubistvu gres v bolnico
<CrazyLemon> no sej.. po slovenski skozi cilj in v klinični :)
<sasa84> zdobersek, pust ga... on ma pa truden večer :P
<zdobersek> nc, grem se ucit :/
<sasa84> gud lak zdobersek !
<CrazyLemon> "directions to ljubljana"
<CrazyLemon> "navigate to havana"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<tinkster|away> lol
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] May Stats Show Steam For Linux Use Declining  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y1CLVW7abQs/steam-for-linux-users-in-decline
<marko-_-> a razumete to nalogo
<marko-_-> funkcija moon
<marko-_-> (int,int,int,int) vrne povprečno vrednost podanih
<marko-_-> argumentov; s to funkcijo določite vrednost spremenljivke povprecje za argumente
<marko-_-> v, w, t in q
<marko-_-> ➢ izpišite vrednost povprecje
<marko-_-> ?
<marko-_-> že to, da funkcijo deklariram kot int, pomeni da povprecje ne morem kot float izpisat
<marko-_-> ne vem čudna so navodila
<marko-_-> in itak da bom returnal povprecje
<marko-_-> zakaj še pol napiše izpišite vrednost povprecje?
<marko-_-> kar neki zmede :D
<marko-_-> http://pastebin.com/e1YyLWeZ to je druga naloga
<marko-_-> eh
<marko-_-> mislim to je cela naloga
<Pepelka> 2. Izdelajte program s primernimi funkcijami. ➢ preberite velikosti celih št - Pastebin.com
<marko-_-> če bo kdo tako lažje razume
<marko-_-> razumel*
<lynxlynxlynx> mal smešno, ja
<lynxlynxlynx> daj en printf že v moon, potem pa še zunaj
<lynxlynxlynx> pa bo jasno nakazano ocenjevalcu, da ti je jasna razlika
<lynxlynxlynx> druga dva dela naloge pa nimata vidnih pasti
<marko-_-> u
<marko-_-> verjetno je to to, ja
<marko-_-> da vidi, če vem razlika
<marko-_-> ko returnam in ko izpišem iz funkcije
<marko-_-> sam mi gre na kurac ko vsi ti programerski profesorji tako ne jasno pišejo naloge :D
<lynxlynxlynx> sej ni nejasno, samo vrednost bo včasih napačna
<marko-_-> zdej mam tako, glej
<marko-_-> http://ideone.com/DRcRQw
<marko-_-> pač prva točka
<lynxlynxlynx> ti v funkciji izračunaj in izpiši pravo čist za foro, pa dodaj kak smartass komentar
<marko-_-> in mislim da je kul
<Pepelka> Ideone.com | DRcRQw
<Pepelka> »Ideone is something more than a pastebin; it's an online compiler and debugging tool which allows to compile and run code online in more than 40 programming languages.«
<marko-_-> ja sej to sem naredil
<lynxlynxlynx> Å¡e witty comment, pa bo
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo // ampak nas zanima samo celi del
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
<marko-_-> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Dva diska v eni particiji - je mogoče?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40281/#p40281
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-11
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40282/#p40282
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dumr666: Re: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40283/#p40283
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40284/#p40284
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dva diska v eni particiji - je mogoče?  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40285/#p40285
<sasa84> jou jou
 * sasa84 flikne đezvo na plin... sej boš zdobersek a ne?
<marko-_-> ej
<marko-_-> kaj mate kaj na windowsu za poslušat muziko?
<sasa84> winamp
<dz0ny> web
<dz0ny> brskalnik
<sterna_> na windowsu?
<sterna_> aja
<sterna_> ja nimam windowsu.
<marko-_-> jaz tud ne, sam ko popravljam glih kolegici pc
<marko-_-> pa vedno vse namestim sam pri tem se ustavim
<marko-_-> vem, da majo skoraj vsi že youtube playliste
<marko-_-> winamp je malo preveč old sql
<marko-_-> pa ne user friendly
<marko-_-> nekaj kot je rhythmbox, banshee
<marko-_-> bi rabil
<marko-_-> :D
<dz0ny> hm itunes, pa unoa mozilla palyer thingy
<dz0ny> bird nekaj
<dz0ny> al pa foobar
<marko-_-> itunes je zvarek pa baje so sami problemi
<marko-_-> bom preč
<dz0ny> marko-_-: http://ninite.com/
<Pepelka> Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once
<Pepelka> »The easiest, fastest way to update or install software. Ninite downloads and installs programs automatically in the background.«
<marko-_-> Å¡e mal
<dz0ny> mism nakljukaš preneseš greš na kafe, prideš nazaj
<dz0ny> vse zrihtan
<marko-_-> u
<marko-_-> zakon
<dz0ny> na roke nameščat je oldskull
<marko-_-> Å¡e za linux je
<dz0ny> sam ni neke izbire
<dz0ny> bi blo bl kul če bi še apt dal not pa to
<dz0ny> pa mam spet idejo za app pa fame :P
<marko-_-> hm
<marko-_-> rabil bi nek program kot je cheese pri ubuntuju
<marko-_-> za webcam
<sasa84> jutro CrazyLemon
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny :)
<sasa84> a si že vstal? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: ma že dolgo časa nekaj bluzim
<dz0ny> http://www.zurnal24.si/grozi-jima-do-treh-let-zapora-clanek-196434
<Pepelka> Grozijo jima do tri leta zapora - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Zamenjavo identitete na ekonomski fakulteti preverja tudi policija. Za ponarejanje listin ob globi zagrožena kazen do treh let zapora.«
<sasa84> priden đonko :)
<sasa84> uf dz0ny ...hude kazni
<sterna_> https://sslimgs.xkcd.com/comics/i_know_youre_listening.png
<CrazyLemon> jutro sasa84
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jun2013/61243329.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/goljufivi-studentki-obravnava-tudi-policija-grozi-jima-zaporna-kazen.html    žalostno
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Goljufivi Å¡tudentki obravnava tudi policija, grozi jima zaporna kazen
<Pepelka> »S primerom na ljubljanski Ekonomski fakulteti, kjer so med opravljanjem izpita študentki zalotili pri zamenjavi identitete, se ukvarja tudi policija. Zaradi suma storitve kaznivega dejanja jima grozi zaporna kazen, po pravilniku Univerze v Ljubljani pa začasna izključitev.«
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40286/#p40286
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/06/11/paranoid-androids-halo-multitasking/
<Pepelka> Paranoid Android's HALO does Chat Heads-inspired multitasking, goes open source
<Pepelka> »It's been a couple months since we first saw the fruits of team Paranoid Android's labor around in-app pop-up window multitasking, and it looks like Paul«
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Programi po miniziranju izgiejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40287/#p40287
<dz0ny> fun error: memory exhausted in argument parsing
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj je to?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny app :) za hitr dostop do vseh sporočil/obvestil
<CrazyLemon> no ne vseh..tistih katerih želiš
<CrazyLemon> sej maš video spodaj :)
<CrazyLemon> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/970715_195648657259298_285280059_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> tole je pa awesome :D
<dz0ny> poslovna ideja :P
<dz0ny> no sej mas tud v lj
<CrazyLemon> ne pa nimaš
<dz0ny> mcd res ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi bo pinky ali pa katra.. če pa hočem bigmaca :D
<CrazyLemon>  YouTube najdete na SiOL TV na programskem mestu 999.       olé
<marko-_-> ej ta mimovrste
<marko-_-> o pfuj
<marko-_-> kaj se je zgodilo s to trgovino. Kera neprofesionalnost ne morem verjet
<marko-_-> dobim zamenjan pc ki je super vse, sam nima kamere. googlam model in vidim da dell prodaja 3 modele te serije
<marko-_-> vse s kamero
<marko-_-> pa zgleda, kot da je prenosnik bil odprt
<marko-_-> ej ne vem kaj se grejo pofukani klošarji
<marko-_-> in ja, je pisalo, da ima kamero, na artiklu
<marko-_-> zdaj pa bom zahteval nazaj keš, ne nov prenosnik
<marko-_-> pa gremo v drugo trgovino
<marko-_-> nesnage
<marko-_-> mater sem hud
<marko-_-> dejansko moram zdaj nekje to zventat
<marko-_-> grem se na mačke dret
<lynxlynxlynx> err, sej to si vse povedu že par dni nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> slowpoke?
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> drugi prenosnik
<marko-_-> sem dobil
<marko-_-> in iste scene
<marko-_-> :)
<dz0ny> a spet :P
<marko-_-> da
<lynxlynxlynx> spet brez kamere?
<lynxlynxlynx> haha
<marko-_-> in zdaj bom jim jebal mater
<dz0ny> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> salabajzer.si
<marko-_-> kaj sem zdaj jaz kriv tukaj, lynxlynxlynx ?
<lynxlynxlynx> to je dejansko spletna stran
<dz0ny> you're in the derpalicious case
<dz0ny> haha
<marko-_-> aja haha
<marko-_-> ej ne vem
<marko-_-> dejansko ne vem kaj naj naredim
<marko-_-> keš bom nazaj zahteval, ne drug prenosnik
<dz0ny> hm pa si zihr da nima kamere
<marko-_-> dad
<marko-_-> da*
<dz0ny> lahko da so ti zraven dal kakšno usb :P
<marko-_-> ne
<marko-_-> pa tudi če bi
<dz0ny> vem, mal te hecam
<dz0ny> čudn da nebi preverili
<dz0ny> unrelated aur rocks
<dz0ny> razmišljam da bi delavni rač tud preklopil na archlinux
<lynxlynxlynx> pa kamera ni za zaslonom al kej tazga?
<marko-_-> kaj priporočate za online trgovine glede računalnikov?
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, sem tudi to mislil
<marko-_-> ni
<dz0ny> dej ti link do tega modela rajši
<marko-_-> https://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750509735#tech
<marko-_-> sem guglal serijsko pa vse
<Pepelka> Prenosnik Dell Latitude E5530 2,8 GHz (3831079947944) - mimovrste=)
<Pepelka> »Latitude E5530 je poslovni prenosnik opremljen z zmogljivimi komponentami, kot so Intel Core i5 procesor, 15,6" - 39,6 cm široki zaslon, 4 GB pomnilnik, 500 GB disk itd..«
<marko-_-> uradno mi celo ponuja driverje na dellovi strani
<marko-_-> zdaj vidim, da na tej sliki nima kamere, v opisu pa piše da ma. Wtf? Pa vsaki model te serije
<marko-_-> ma kamero
<marko-_-> trije modeli pa so
<marko-_-> pač s slabšim cpu-jem/diskom
<marko-_-> prenosnik je drugače super. Dela vse brez problema, razen touchpad
<marko-_-> neki serje. Recimo zdaj spet je nehal začel delovat normalno, po rebootu pa dela ok
<marko-_-> ne vem kaj so to za fore
<marko-_-> sam zdaj ko popravljam en windows pc sem tako srečen, da sem na linuxu
<marko-_-> ma sploh windows kake programe, kjer NI faking reklam povsod?
<marko-_-> pa so mainstream
<marko-_-> mislim meni se meša zadnja 2 dni zarad tehnologije
<marko-_-> pomoje bom se preselil v gozd
<dz0ny> jabuk hočeš
<marko-_-> dejansko bi takoj vzel appla
<marko-_-> sam je res predrago
<marko-_-> eh ne vem. Pogrešam cajte ko je vse delalo out of the box
<marko-_-> zgleda sem v preteklosti mel samo srečo :D
<zdobersek> 'vzel' != 'kupil'
<marko-_-> saj sem mislil v tem kontekstu kupil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Vabilo k prevajanju KDE SC 4.11  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40288/#p40288
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu’s Best Selling Apps for May 2013  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Gb7crqaky_8/ubuntus-best-selling-apps-for-may-2013
<zdobersek> SUP LAIDIES
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Instalacija KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40289/#p40289
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1872-1: PHP vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1872-1/
<tinkster> Are there well-paying Linux jobs in SI (for people who don't have a very good handle on the language)? =D
<lynxlynxlynx> mostly for sysadmins would be my guess
<tinkster> hvala Lynx (slovene word is ris from memory?)
<lynxlynxlynx> indeed
<zdobersek> ris ris ris
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Nadgrajevanje "udejtanje" sistema Linux Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40290/#p40290
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<dz0ny_> mja nočni tiči
<dz0ny_> bi mu arch predlagal
<dz0ny_> ne bo nikoli več sformatiral pol
<lynxlynxlynx> optimist
<lynxlynxlynx> na archu se ti tud zjebejo stvari na vsake par kvantov
<lynxlynxlynx> samo newsfeed pogledaš
<lynxlynxlynx> ne znajo informacij do tebe spravt
<dz0ny_> mhm
<dz0ny_> sej to sm mislil povedat da je je upgrade/fix boljši kot pa nameščanje na novo
<dz0ny_> http://washingtonexaminer.com/sales-of-orwells-1984-up-69-percent-on-amazon-list/article/2531503
<Pepelka> Sales of George Orwell’s ’1984′ up 69 percent on Amazon | WashingtonExaminer.com
<Pepelka> »Sales of George Orwell’s 1984 are up 69 percent on Amazon, according to a list on the website.The book marked its 60th anniversary on June 6 amid a flurry of real-world news stories on secret government surveillance.Amazon lists the paperback version of the sci-fi classic as the 19th biggest book on its Movers and Shakers list. The current sales rank is 110.The list identifies the biggest gainers in sales rank compared to 24 hours ago.Update: As of 3
<dz0ny_> hm me zanima če je little brother kaj bolj popularen
<lynxlynxlynx> sam je potrebno več znanja za take neumnosti
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> v bistvu če velikokrat rabiš kaj patchat porpavljat je kr uproabna zadeva
<dz0ny_> systemd mi je tudi bolj všeč kot pa upstart
<dz0ny_> netctl je pa sloh awsome
<dz0ny_> za zgublanje časa je pa nixos
<lynxlynxlynx> ne vem, če je res lažje spreminjat - kako je z dostopnostjo source deb-ov na ubuntuju?
<lynxlynxlynx> v vsakem primeru boš al popravljal recept al pa nekje na sredi ustavil postopek in uredil na roke
<dz0ny_> mja primer rabim ngx_resty server
<dz0ny_> ni ppa-ja
<dz0ny_> moram potegnit source prevest, testirat če dela
<dz0ny_> v arch maš aur
<dz0ny_> preden se požene prevanje dobiš na urejanje vse parametre
<dz0ny_> ko se recimo source posodbit
<dz0ny_> samo poženeš update
<dz0ny_> tko kot da bi bila zadeva v repo
<dz0ny_> pa se ti prevede in nadgradi
<dz0ny_> samo z tvojimi sprembami
<dz0ny_> če anrediš patch mapo
<dz0ny_> se ti pa še samodejno vsakič patcha
<dz0ny_> na koncu aur postopka dobiš "deb" ki ga lahko poganjaš potem na istih arhitekturah
<lynxlynxlynx> ja, sej sem na archu
<dz0ny_> no sej na ubuntu bi vmes pozabu na deb source
<dz0ny_> z deb source paketi si ne moreš nič pomagat
<dz0ny_> ker so izvečki iz nekega taga, verzije itd
<dz0ny_> mene zanima tekoča verzija
<dz0ny_> če hočeš recimo buildat svojo verzijo pa da je to več folka dostopno
<dz0ny_> takoj rabiš ppa al pa svoj repozitorij
<dz0ny_> kar je pain za vzdrževanje
<lynxlynxlynx> obs od suseta naj bi bil sposoben tud deb-e sproducirat
<lynxlynxlynx> ampak mam bolj mešane izkušnje z njim
<dz0ny_> heh mja owncloud mi je fajn zjebal en strežnik
<dz0ny_> k sem z tam namestil
<lynxlynxlynx> sam to ni krivda servisa
<dz0ny_> em je če se hvali da zna delat deb, potem naj preveri kaj da control file ne briše nekaj v etc
<dz0ny_> kar ni od paketa
<dz0ny_> Å¡e checkinstall te opozori madona
<dz0ny_> oziroma že ko delaš source paket
<lynxlynxlynx> recept napiše človek
<lynxlynxlynx> se ne spomnim, če mi kdaj gradilo debe, samo build slave sem pa ziher, da je bil
<lynxlynxlynx> sem pa dodal samo recept za rpmjkote
<lynxlynxlynx> grem raje spat, preden me prime rantat
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-12
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40291/#p40291
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Instalacija KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40292/#p40292
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40293/#p40293
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Nadgrajevanje "udejtanje" sistema Linux Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40294/#p40294
<miha> kaj ste že mel tist za testirat cookije?
<dz0ny_> breza kuki al pa cokizakon.com/si
<miha> ne dela ta stran
<dz0ny_> mag brezo z .kuki url
<dz0ny_> msg
<dz0ny_> privmsg
<miha> 09:06 <breza> SyntaxError: Parse error
<miha> ne dela
<dz0ny_> .breza http://rtvslo.si
<Pepelka> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<dz0ny_> .kuki http://rtvslo.si
<Pepelka> Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Najbolj objektivne in verodostojne informacije iz Slovenije in sveta, novice s področja kulture, športa in zabave. Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal.«
<dz0ny_> dela
<dz0ny_> privat dobiš sporočilo od bota
<miha> dobr
<dz0ny_> če ma stran js napake (konzola)
<dz0ny_> ti pa tud to pokaže
<miha> kaj za vraga morm zdj narest. tu mi typo3 vedn nastavi cookie za userja, tud če ni logiran
<miha> a to moram izklopit?
<miha> al sam analytics?
<miha> banda EUpooblaščenska
<dz0ny_> tist je transportni cokie
<dz0ny_> če se ob vsaki navigaciji nastavi nov
<dz0ny_> pol je ok
<miha> ne vem
<dz0ny_> samo napisat moraš da maš takega
<dz0ny_> ostalo pa mora bit opt in
<dz0ny_> če pa uporabnik zavrne al pa ma dnt
<dz0ny_> moraš pa tudi tistega odstranit
<miha> če uporabnik zavrne, ga redirectam na infopooblaščenko
<miha> banda
<miha> dz0ny_: ne, vedn isti cookie je
<dz0ny_> hvala bogu za php lahko glava kadarkoli spreminjaš, no skoraj kadarkoli
<miha> pa ne bom zdj ta typo3 crap hackal
<dz0ny_> si preveril? breza ti izpiše tako dom cookije kot request
<miha> kdo me bo plaču za to
<dz0ny_> zihr že kaj obstaja
<miha> http://typo3.org/extensions/repository/view/cookieshy
<Pepelka> Cookie Shy (cookieshy) - TYPO3 - The Enterprise Open Source CMS
<Pepelka> »TYPO3 is a free, feature-rich Enterprise class Open Source Web CMS based on PHP with a vast international community of developers and supporters. typo3.org is the official resource for TYPO3 and offers tutorials, downloads, an extension repository and information about the TYPO3 community like mailing lists, blog, events«
<dz0ny_> mja maš dve implementacije eu direktive
<dz0ny_> mi mamo z nizozemsko najbolj strogo
<dz0ny_> nč ne piše ker tip je
<miha> dz0ny_: a cookie tipa: fontsize=16 lahk mam?
<miha> to ni tracking :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Nadgrajevanje "udejtanje" sistema Linux Ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40295/#p40295
<dz0ny_> ne
<dz0ny_> moraš povedat da je to piškot ki shrani otimizacijo za tvojo stran
<miha> lol
<dz0ny_> pa ponudit uporabniku izbiro
<miha> retardirano
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40296/#p40296
<dz0ny_> hihi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40297/#p40297
<dz0ny_> miha: ^^ en link sem dal, bl tehnični
<sterna_> dz0ny_: ne to pa ni res halo
<sterna_> dz0ny_: ce majo vsi uporabniki enak cookie
<sterna_> potem to nima zveze s tem zakonom
<dz0ny_> sterna_: sej ga nimajo
<sterna_> ja a ma vsak unique font size al kaj
<dz0ny_> :) zato pa se fonte nastavlja v em, in potem se uporablja brskalnikove kotrole za pvoečanje besedila
<dz0ny_> načeloma pa shranjevanje piškotkov brez dovoljenja, ki niso za čas trajanje seje, rabiš privolitev
<sterna_> sovrazm te manual viruse
<sterna_> :effort:
<sterna_> dz0ny_: to velja za karkoli v zvezi z osebnimi podatki
<sterna_> font size to ni
<sterna_> ker te ne identificira
<sterna_> no, mozno je da je cookie zakon res retarded
<dz0ny_> kako da ne ce sta dva uporabnika eden z ocali drugi ne
<dz0ny_> eden poveča font drug ne
<dz0ny_> točn veš ker je bil zadnje gor
<sterna_> ampak ce je komot na sodiscu reces "js sm bil preprican da zakonodajalec ne more bit tolk retarded"
<dz0ny_> na računalniku
<sterna_> pa je to ze plausible deniability
<dz0ny_> hehe
<dz0ny_> če maš pa tri bo pa eden ves čas pizdil kdo spreminja pisavo :P
<dz0ny_> pa spet veš kateri je
<dz0ny_> :P
<sasa84_> juhuuu miškice
<sasa84_> sasa84, spokej dol :\
<dz0ny_> @devops_jesus "Ubuntu" is a Bantu word meaning "What kind of idiot pays for an operating system?"
<miha> lol
<sterna_> modern christianity: http://25.media.tumblr.com/a8ec0fc8140bfd70b89d2b9171587cf7/tumblr_mnwyw2l0UF1qadt6to1_400.gif
<zdobersek> the kind that might want to buy Amazon products related to his files' names.
<zdobersek> tole mi slici na on dildo rocker chair
<mac_> dan vsem
<mac_> kdo prisoten?
<CrazyLemon> naah
<mac_> am..  eno vprašanje.. gparted.. ne požene se
<mac_> kakšna ideja?
<mac_> vpraša za geslo.. to pa je tudi vse
<CrazyLemon> zaženi ga iz terminala
<CrazyLemon> sudo gparted
<mac_> uspelo! :) hvala crazylemon, sedaj si lahko spet vklopim swap
<CrazyLemon> nisem mislu da bo Å¡lo tko zlahka..ampak tudi prav.. np :)
<mac_> heh, tudi jaz ne :)
<mac_> hvala
<mac_> am.. je možno kako narediti, da se swap požene sam od sebe?
<mac_> o ne...
<mac_> r
<CrazyLemon> Skupna vrednost nagrade je 6,00 eur.
<CrazyLemon> woohoo.. free pizza :)
<CrazyLemon> da se particija požene sama od sebe? verjetno bi rad da se priklopi ob zagonu?
<mac_> freeznilo... brb
<mac_> e ja to
<mac_> samo trenutek.. restartnem
<CrazyLemon> jah nič čudnega da mu nič ne dela :)
<mac_> nazaj
<mac_> sedaj pa imam gnome, ki izgleda kot ubuntu 2d panel????
<mac_> wtf?
<mac_> aja.. slovenščina.. kva za en kavs?
<mac_> :)
<mac_> mislim, da imam spet blem z apt-get :(
<mac_> se morda da komu malo pomagati?
<CrazyLemon> če ne napišeš kaj je narobe ti noben ne more pomagat
<mac_> am... ..
<mac_> sedaj pa imam gnome, ki izgleda kot ubuntu 2d panel????
<mac_> any ideas?
<dz0ny_> ja sej to je gnome shell al ni?
<dz0ny_> ne vem ker gnome maš ti to
<mac_> am... trije so
<mac_> en je brez effectov..
<mac_> jaz sem imel samo gnome .. gnome 3, kolikor vem... ker imam običajno neko vrstico, ki mi premakne vsa okna v sredino, če stisnem win logo tipko...  pa na levi se pokaže favorite, ..
<CrazyLemon> http://uk.reuters.com/article/2013/06/03/uk-irish-g8-fakeshops-idUKBRE9520Z520130603
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<Pepelka> Fake shop fronts hide Northern Ireland economic woes before G8| Reuters
<Pepelka> »BELCOO, Northern Ireland (Reuters) - Local councils in Northern Ireland have painted fake shop fronts and covered derelict buildings with huge billboards to hide the economic hardship being felt in towns«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pong back at you
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: a boš pogledal če se da tist phpsesid skenslat v punbb
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: ktera tabela tocno?
<zdobersek> al kaj tocno moram gledat?
<dz0ny_> cookie je en random za vsako navigacijo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Instalacija KDE  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40298/#p40298
<zdobersek> 'Stran uporablja piškotke: PHPSESSID, ki se ob vsakem zahtevku na strani nastavi na novo naključno vrednost in ubuntusi_forum, ki se nastavi ob prijavi.'
<dz0ny_> sej  brez PHPSESSID bi tud Å¡lo
<dz0ny_> če nisi prijavljen
<dz0ny_> pol ni treba več nič pisat
<zdobersek> to je trenutno sporocilo
<miha> http://www.hervardi.com/prikaz_novice.php?id=383
<Pepelka> 12. ro�nik 2013 � Slovenska staroselska teorija prvi� predstavljena na slovenski univerzi - Novice - Hervardi
<Pepelka> »hervardi«
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/punbb/punbb/search?q=cookie&ref=cmdform
<Pepelka> Search Results · GitHub
<Pepelka> »punbb - PunBB forum«
<zdobersek> se vedno ne vem, kaj je za narest ...
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Dva monitorja - nastavitve  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40299/#p40299
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: odstrani tole https://github.com/punbb/punbb/blob/870b1059b18cbae776a7357d843d70f25b06bd48/include/functions.php#L52 pa naredi tako da bo prijava Å¡e vedno delala
<Pepelka> punbb/include/functions.php at 870b1059b18cbae776a7357d843d70f25b06bd48 · punbb/punbb · GitHub
<Pepelka> »punbb - PunBB forum«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: $_COOKIE se naj ignorira, $_GET pa ne?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: $_COOKIE naj se ne nastavi ob random obisku strani apak samo na prijavni strani
<dz0ny_> torej  naj ne preverja pa nastavlja cookie če za to ni potrebe
<dz0ny_> ta cookie rabi samo ob prijavi/registraciji
<dz0ny_> ko je prijavljen
<dz0ny_> tam kejr so forme pač
<dz0ny_> pol je tist kar je crazy napisal dost
<dz0ny_> ker šele tam uporabnik prvič pride v stik z tem shranjevanjem podatkov
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ kaj pa če se neki takega doda setcookie("PHPSESSID", 'foo', time()-3600);  /* expired 1 hour ago */       ?
<dz0ny_> maj potem moraš na vsaki strani pokazat obvestilo
<dz0ny_> ni fore tle kaj ti nastaviš
<zdobersek> v forum_session_start se nikjer ne nastavlja cookiejev
<dz0ny_> samo da poveš da uporabljaš cookie
<dz0ny_> ko ga začneš uporabljat
<CrazyLemon> sej je že na vsaki strani obvestilo :)
<zdobersek> niti ne vem, kje ste zdej mene nasl za tole stvar, ampak ok, challenge accepted
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ezame: A New Menu Editor For Unity  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/l7PG8SgPtx4/ezame-new-menu-editor-for-unity.html
<zdobersek> picim jst na bicikleto, sem nazaj za dve urci
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ moraš pa računat..ob upgrejdu se bo to prepisalo :)
<dz0ny_> aja lol ja to ni kul potem
<sterna_> slovenska staroselska teorija :)
<dz0ny_> mislim da vsepovsod piše
<miha> sterna_: kaj se smeješ
<dz0ny_> pač UX trpi :P
<dz0ny_> pa moj ocd
<zdobersek> dz0ny_, CrazyLemon: je tole official punbb repo?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ lol..prej tvoj ocd kot karkoli druzga :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek naj bi bil ja :)
<zdobersek> mal mrtvo zgleda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek punbb pač :)
<sterna_> miha: vsec mi je folk k se smrtno resno ukvarja z non-issues
<miha> ja ni tako pomembno kot lustracija rdečkarjev, ampak je dobr vedet zgodovino
<sterna_> ha?
<dz0ny_> a uno kreganje okol tega da vsak sysadin lahko pogleda gesla/pošto neki pa ni?
<sterna_> lustracije rdeckarjev pa res ne rabmo
<dz0ny_> sysadmin*
<sterna_> sej zdej gre taglavn v zapor
<sterna_> ostali se bojo itak poskril v argentino
<miha> sterna_: fantazijska zgodovina iz 19. stoletja pač nima smisla. ne samo v sloveniji, tudi drugje ni bilo "velikih migracij" (slovanov al pa koga drugega)
<miha> kot vedno se nekateri selijo, ampak to je mali % populacije
<sterna_> ti to mal narobe razumes te migracije
<sterna_> "migracija" se rece zato ker "masovno posilstvo" ni prevec prijeten termin
<miha> lol
<sterna_> v osnovi se gre za cist navadno klanje tistih, k so naivno poskusal dvignit svoj standard s trdim delom
<miha> kakorkoli. nemškosrbska fantazijska teorija o "selitvah v 6. stoletju" je nesmiselna.
<miha> to je tko kot da rečeš, da so nemci v 2. svetovni vojni se selili v slo.
<miha> večina dna na ozemlju ostane istega
<miha> torej: smo neposredni dediči starodavnih ljudstev tle. "iliri" in to so bili slovenci
<miha> ne razumem, kako nekateri Å¡e vedno prodajajo pravljice
<sterna_> iliri so bili slovenci?
<miha> al kelti? :)
<miha> ne vem katero fantazijsko ljudstvo naj bi živelo tle
<sterna_> ja oboji majo drasticno neustrezne jezikovne korenine da bi lahko iz njih nastalo to kar je danes slovenscina
<sterna_> prvi k so tle govoril slovansko so, big surprise there, slovani.
<sterna_> starocerkvenoslovanscina je precej standardno sprejeta za origin prakticno vseh zahodnih slovanskih jezikov s par za to debato nepomembnimi izjemami
<miha> misliš.. sloveni? :)
<sterna_> isti klinac
<sterna_> al pa slovinci.
<miha> slovenci :D
<dz0ny_> Three things cannot be long hidden: the sun, the moon, and the truth. by budda
<dz0ny_> a lahko nehata zdej...
<miha> lahk
<sterna_> meje med slovenci, slovaki, hrvati, srbi, cehi, makedonci, bolgari in crnogorci so spremembe geopoliticnih situacij in naravne geografske ovire
<sterna_> drugih ni.
<dz0ny_> lol http://i.imgur.com/Bms2wLj.jpg
<sterna_> sej smo ze skos vedl da so ameroski komunjare :)
<miha> kak naj preverim te cookije. breza ne dela prov. cookie-checker ne osveži
<miha> a je Å¡e kaka stran, ki dela?
<miha> <breza> TypeError: 'undefined' is not a function (evaluating 'element.dispatchEvent(event)')
<CrazyLemon> !g cookiesozakon
<Pepelka> Komponenta za piškotke - Piškotki (cookies) - Ste pripravljeni na nov ... http://www.piskotki.si/
<CrazyLemon> !g cookie so zakon
<Pepelka> EU Cookie law - novi zakon, ki velja že 2 dni [stran 4 ... - Domov http://www.internetmojster.com/spletni-posel/eu-cookie-law-novi-zakon.4.html
<CrazyLemon> meeh
<miha> <breza> TypeError: 'undefined' is not a function (evaluating 'element.dispatchEvent(event)')
<miha> kaka stran za testirat?
<CrazyLemon> miha cookiezakon.si
<miha> CrazyLemon: ne dela
<sterna_> js nimam kukijov na mojm pejdzu tko da sm in the clear
<miha> sterna_: ta zakon je še en primer kako eurokomunisti uničujejo gospodarstvo
<miha> banda rdeča.
<miha> kaj je ta cookie   PREF .google.com
<sterna_> miha: to tacrni delate
<sterna_> tito ma rad piskote.
<miha> infopooblaščenka je rdeča kot kri
<sterna_> ja hvala bogu
<dz0ny_> sem ti dal na pv cel program
<dz0ny_> miha tis je js error na strani
<dz0ny_> miha ^^
<dz0ny_> tisto ...grr
<dz0ny_> no lahko ga tud sem https://gist.github.com/dz0ny/13c9c43eee166fa68355
<Pepelka> preveri.coffee
<dz0ny_> ce ti ne dela prav pomen da je ze na strani napaka :P
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Variety Wallpaper Changer 0.4.15 Released With Cinnamon 1.8 And MATE 1.6 Support  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/dc_bs5YADX8/variety-wallpaper-changer-0415-released.html
<dz0ny_> pač tako kot brskalnik prikaže errorje
<dz0ny_> al pa če HAR shraniš pa parsaš same thing, sam runtime ustvarjenih piškotkov ne bo
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<miha> dz0ny_: si zihr da tvoj bot zna jquery?
<miha> te strani so krneki
<miha> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/view-cookies/ tole bo boljš
<Pepelka> View Cookies :: Add-ons for Firefox
<dz0ny_> miha: webkit je
<dz0ny_> :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Dear Esther Linux Port Available for Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VEzvENxqCmo/dear-esther-moves-from-wine-to-linux-port
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40300/#p40300
<CrazyLemon> meeeh
<CrazyLemon> še vse vodiče je treba zrihtat
<CrazyLemon> 1050 htmljev
<dz0ny_> sed -i again?
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<dz0ny_> ej sasa84 kaj si ti že hotela ment na radiu
<dz0ny_> prometne novice pa vreme?
<sasa84> ja itak dz0ny_
<sasa84> k doma poslušam radio terminal, d vidm kakšno je zuni pa kam ne smem it :D
<dz0ny_> sasa84: kdaj pa poslušal zjutraj do zvečer al takrat ko kuhaš,delaš kaj tretjega?
<sasa84> http://9gag.com/gag/axNd95L?ref=fb.s
<Pepelka> 9GAG - Tired of getting junk mail?
<Pepelka> »Click to see the pic and write a comment...«
<sasa84> dz0ny_, ma k sm za kompom :)
<sasa84> k drgač nimam radia terminal vžganga...sam prek kompa
<sasa84> brb
<sasa84> ps: ampak tole za junk mail je pa zakon!
<CrazyLemon> takrat ko kuha.. funny guy tale dz0ny_ :D
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: a kave se ne kuha?
<zdobersek> doh!
<CrazyLemon> aja kavo.. to pa imaš prav ja :D
<dz0ny_> vsaj 20 min traja cel obred
<dz0ny_> v tem času ti lahko predvajaš novice pa musko pa nasvete za kuhanje ave
<dz0ny_> kave
<sasa84> dz0ny_, lej... CrazyLemon nima pojma
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1873-1: telepathy-gabble vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1873-1/
<zdobersek> http://trollthensa.com/
<Pepelka> operation troll the nsa
<Pepelka> »If millions of us, all the same time, call or email someone with our keywords-of-terror-filled script, we can give our nation's impressive surveillance apparatus the kind of test it deserves.«
<sterna_> naivnezi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40301/#p40301
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] parzit: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40302/#p40302
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] parzit: Re: DVB-C USB Tuner  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40303/#p40303
<marko-_-> lynxlynxlynx, a si tu?
<marko-_-> imam array lolek[20] poln in uranus[20] sam definiran in zdaj glej to, nimam pojma kaj zahteva v tej točki
<marko-_-> "V drugo tabelo uranus, ki
<marko-_-> naj bo po dimenziji enaka prvi tabeli, shranite elemente, ki so enaki korenom
<marko-_-> elementov prve tabele z enakim indeksom."
<marko-_-> kaj zdaj moram tukaj koreniti?
<marko-_-> mislim, da mi je potegnilo
<marko-_-> v to uranus polje sam shranim korenjene vrednosti z onega polja
<marko-_-> zakaj ni moral tak napisat?
<marko-_-> koji kurac ej douchebag
<lynxlynxlynx> jaz bi isto razumel, ja
<zdobersek> jst bi edino tko razumel
 * zdobersek 1%
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a selector ne pokaže izvajalca ter naslova ?
<CrazyLemon> .yt kate boy the way we are
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1-Zl6PGjKc
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40304/#p40304
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: nope
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40305/#p40305
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ti si kandidat za tole
<zdobersek> JSON-like SQL baza?
<zdobersek> al pa tekstovno berljiva?
<zdobersek> meh, ze spi
<CrazyLemon> kot vsi normalni ljudje
<zdobersek> EXCEPT US
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mah brutha
<CrazyLemon> question
<zdobersek> no ?, no answer
<CrazyLemon> zakaj feministke imajo "majhne" joške?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/foto-v-tunisu-obsodili-aktivistke-femena-na-zaporno-kazen.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - FOTO: V Tunisu obsodili aktivistke Femena na zaporno kazen
<Pepelka> »Tri evropske aktivistke skupine Femen so bile danes v Tunisu obsojene na štiri mesece in en dan zaporne kazni zaradi protestiranja zgoraj brez prejšnji mesec pred tunizijskim pravosodnim ministrstvom.«
<CrazyLemon> oziroma zakaj nimajo velikih jošk!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> sej ne rabis bit nujno feministka, da gres nag v javnost
<CrazyLemon> sej niso nage
<zdobersek> zakaj moramo potem razglabljat o njih prseh?
<anny> nismo šle vse ženske spat, zato previdno s feministkami
<CrazyLemon> anny a si feministka? :)
<anny> ne
<anny> a če boš opletal z velikimi joški, bom postala!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zanima me a je kaka povezava med ne tako velikimi prsmi in feministkami :)
<CrazyLemon> anny opletal  ziher ne bom :p
<CrazyLemon> vsaj z velikimi joški ne :>
<anny> dobro zate
<anny> poznam zelo malo žensk z velikimi, ki imajo hkrati normalno postavo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090725062514AACcOye
<Pepelka> Why do feminists tend to have smaller boobs than MRA's? - Yahoo! Answers
<Pepelka> »Because MRA's have humongous man boobs?«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek MRA?
<zdobersek> men's rights activists
<anny> svašta
<CrazyLemon> ah..sm že iskal povezavo med magnetno resonanco in feministkami :)
<lynxlynxlynx> internet never disappoints
<lynxlynxlynx> uno je pa MRI
<anny> edina ženska, ki bi spadala big boobies kategorijo je bila vzgojiteljica na letovanju
<CrazyLemon> anny pics!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: mislis, da gre za kako kompenzacijo?
<zdobersek> mislis, da bi danes zenske imele volilno pravico, ce bi v tistih casih obstajale plasticne operacije?
<anny> s Primorske doma s 5 košaro... y kromosom osebki od štiriletnikov do 60 letnikov so padali v nezavest
<anny> zdobersek, ne samo volilno pravico, Å¡e kaj drugega
<anny> aha, pa kolegica s faksa je imela tudi bolj konkretne
<zdobersek> ja, seveda, dost posplosujem ...
<CrazyLemon> anny in zihr ni bila feministka ane!
<anny> Å vicarke niso boxom, pa so dobile volilno pravico Å¡ele v 70. letih
<anny> CrazyLemon, ni bila
<anny> imela je pa tipa, ki je prišel na poslovlni žur, ki smo ga imeli vsi vzgojitelji
<CrazyLemon> a je to tako čudno? :)
<anny> zakaj bi bilo?
<CrazyLemon> ja ne vem.. omenjaš kot da je to čudno :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: bolj je anny izpostavljala, da je zenska zasedena ;>
<zdobersek> vezana*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aha..no sej to sem pričakoval..sej vendar ima konkretne joške!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> no, pa smo tam
<anny> CrazyLemon...niso vsi moški navdušeni nad joški...večina jih raje prime zadnjico
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da bi bilo fajn če me EU financira da naredim kako raziskavo o tem
<CrazyLemon> 1. korelacija med feministkami in velikostjo jošk
<CrazyLemon> 2. ass vs tits :D
<anny> z eksperimentom in vivo?
<CrazyLemon> anny naturlich
<anny> v redu...pripravi obkladke za modrice
<CrazyLemon> jah sj ne bi hodu okol pa šlatal ženske..  v pisarno bi jih povabu
<CrazyLemon> na kavč bi jih posedu
<CrazyLemon> *cough*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<anny> couch casting
<CrazyLemon> vidiš da veš :>
<anny> sanja svinja kukuruz
<zdobersek> w/ video documenting
<CrazyLemon> aha :D
<CrazyLemon> tudi svinja ima sanje!
<anny> jap
<anny> vsi jih imamo
<anny> malo stran od žmohtnih pogovorov - kje je kakšna stran s torrenti slovenskih filmov?
<anny> iščem Rdeči boogie ali kaj ti je deklica
<CrazyLemon> 1982 huh
<CrazyLemon> takrat ni bilo torrentov
<CrazyLemon> :p
<anny> partizanski so na torrentih pa takrat Å¡e neta ni bilo
<CrazyLemon> imaš pvt
<CrazyLemon> ln
<anny> ln
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-13
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40306/#p40306
<dz0ny> jutro
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40307/#p40307
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40308/#p40308
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dz0ny: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40309/#p40309
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: piškotki  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40310/#p40310
<andrejz> gre kdo na POK?
<dz0ny> POK?
<dz0ny> aja piknik
<Sky[x]> kaj kje kdaj ?
<dz0ny> Sky[x]: obišči kaj uubntu.si
<dz0ny> ubuntu.si
<dz0ny> prva novica se mi zdi :P
<Sky[x]> kaj je to ubuntu.si ? :>
<dz0ny> neki za na kruh namazat, pa tko fino kot nutella
<andrejz> samo ne redi :D
<andrejz> CrazyLemon maš kaj časa?
<lynxlynxlynx> pa jutr je v k4 debata o prihodnosti kiberpipe, če koga zanima
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kateri cb  stari ali odceplejni
<lynxlynxlynx> debata bo širša, ampak kakor sem razumel starešine od cb itak nimajo več volje in je vse na "odcepljenih"
<andrejz> a bi bil kdo pripravljen pomagati pri sestavljanju kratkih opisov uporabnih programov na Ubuntuju?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz neki malega
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, saj tebi sem pa že poslal link ;) -https://www.ubuntu.si/welcome-app/uporabni-programi/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uporabni programi
<andrejz> ne vem zakaj spodnja fotka ni poravnana ...
<andrejz> sasa84, https://www.ubuntu.si/welcome-app/uporabni-programi/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uporabni programi
<andrejz> jaz pa na temle delam trenutno - https://www.ubuntu.si/welcome-app/uvod-v-ubuntu/
<Pepelka> Ubuntu Slovenija | Uvod v Ubuntu (pogosta vprašanja)
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> andrejz, vidm ja
<sasa84> a to se prevede iz soft. centra al sami napišemo?
<andrejz> kar sami
<andrejz> v soft. cetner je preveč tehnično napisano
<andrejz> vsaj za večino programov
<andrejz> pa če ma kdo kakšno idejo za pogosto vprašanje, kar ...
<sasa84> andrejz, ju ar sou najs :P
<andrejz> ?
<andrejz> hvala ;)
<andrejz> tole popišemo pa zapakiramo pa je za beta release čist dost. toliko, da nekaj od sebe damo
<andrejz> Poskusili ste dostopati do domene www.ubuntu.si, vendar ste namesto te domene dosegli strežnik, ki se izdaja za domeno plesk3.gigaspark.com.
<andrejz> ubuntu.si se mi noče več odpret
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40311/#p40311
<dz0ny> andrejz: znano
<andrejz> kaj naj storim?
<dz0ny> nimamo za cerfitikat :P
<dz0ny> andrejz: spdy onemogoči
<dz0ny> v chrome se ga da
<dz0ny> za ff ne vem
<andrejz> s chrome dela, s chromium pa ne
<andrejz> in to kar naenkrat
<dz0ny> andrejz: ja odvisno je katero verzijo spdy protokola uporablja brskalnik
<dz0ny> https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40180/#p40180
<Pepelka> certifikat ni veljaven (Stran 2) - O forumu in portalu - Ubuntu.si forum
<dz0ny> z spdy je prišla zelo striktna zahteva o povezanosti domene in cerfitikata
<dz0ny> mislim da če nastaviš tlsv1
<dz0ny> kot edini protokol
<dz0ny> potem ti deluje drugače pa ne
<dz0ny> ker tako potem izključiš spdy
<dz0ny> test ubuntu torrent http://www.sharefest.me/32555e40
<Pepelka> Sharefest
<dz0ny> al pa btsync key R3DENXECSI4NY7YHAWC7UVOVUHFNBNOS4
<andrejz> dz0ny, wordpress trdi, da si nekaj urejal stran pogosta vprašanja
<andrejz> mimogrede, zdaj torrent dobim, amapk dobim connection with the tracker has failed
<dz0ny> hm :) za drugo ti verjetno blokirajo ves prenos
<dz0ny> za prvo pa ne vem nism nič spreminjal
<andrejz> čudno
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Lubuntu 13.10 Changes: Firefox, zRAM Added By Default, LightDM Used For The Lock Screen  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/YEwH9gvoeIc/lubuntu-1310-changes-firefox-zram-added.html
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hroUeu4IvpE
<Pepelka> Best phone conversation in a feature film!!! - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Not even Samuel Beckett could write such drama!!«
<dz0ny> .yt flume you & me
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUkkaqSNduU
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Availability of Dell XPS with Ubuntu Confusing Buyers  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/xpLy7fcqghg/dell-xps-pulled-from-dell-website
<dz0ny> .yt after dark 2 jhonny jewel
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nikc_-mJzPY
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tale breza je all over the place :S
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pri kukiju ne sledi recimo povezava/*     zakaj sledi tudi povezavam izven tega direktorija
<dz0ny> vrašaj random generator :P
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> ogled/sl/ uporablja GA kukije
<CrazyLemon> ker jih start.ubuntu.com uporablja
<dz0ny> a ji nastavi za domeno ubuntu.si?
<dz0ny> pol moraš tist js ven vrčt
<CrazyLemon> ./internetsystem.js:	var homePage = 'http://start.ubuntu.com';
<CrazyLemon> zdj je kul
<CrazyLemon> torej.. its all done
<CrazyLemon> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6Q7cYnDJ2Mo/UbknXkbcj_I/AAAAAAAABGw/jcRFciB_3N0/w553-h367-no/zhi8YF1.png
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Dave/imjustkiddingobamathisisonlyalittlejokedontputmeonanywatchlistswhosthatknockingonmydoorwaitnonononohelloamericanothingtoseeherekeepconsumingkeepenjoyingthekardashians.png
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> https://www.google.com/trends/hottrends/visualize?nrow=5&ncol=5&hl=sl kul
<Pepelka> Google Trendi – priljubljena iskanja
<Pepelka> »A visualization of the latest hot searches from Google Trends.«
<CrazyLemon> very WP8-ish
<CrazyLemon> the pirate bay je zelo popularen :D
<dz0ny> lol http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2013/06/13/65003011_sre201_pope-_0613_11.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny si gledal the call ?
<dz0ny> mhm 3.9/5
<dz0ny> v bistvu se full vleče pol je pa hitro konec
<dz0ny> pa občutek imam da bo call 2
<dz0ny> pa call 3
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] KuzLee: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40312/#p40312
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] System76 Unveil New Haswell-Powered Ultra-Thin Ubuntu Laptop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CytslDU_q8o/system-76-unveil-slim-new-laptop
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40313/#p40313
<CrazyLemon> http://www.telekom.si/piskotki/siol_tv     pri telekomu sploh ne vejo kaj pišejo..sam copy pasteajo :)
<Pepelka> siol.tv - Piškotki - www.telekom.si
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> ja jaz že skoz trdim da brskalniki znajo sami manipulitar z piškoti
<dz0ny> sam država pravi da ne
<dz0ny> ker uporabljajo IE
<CrazyLemon> država nič ne pravi..EU pravi :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek če te zanima..je kronometer live na slo2
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: se gleda
<dz0ny> http://ermahgerd.jmillerdesign.com/#!/translate
<Pepelka> ERMAHGERD Translator
<Pepelka> »Convert text to ermagerd. Talk like the Gersberms Berks Girl meme.«
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> snemajo hlače?
<zdobersek> ja in?!
<zdobersek> 53.5 povprecna
<zdobersek> not bad
<CrazyLemon> sven pravi da je letel 54/55 v povprečju
<zdobersek> sven pravi, jst ti pa povem, kokr je
<zdobersek> je kje hitrost tud cez 55 sla
<zdobersek> 53.5kmph avg pomeni, da je, posploseno, vsak trenutek na progi gonu tole hitrost
<zdobersek> V RESNICI je pa mel start z nule, obrat, ovinke, pa se jeben labirint po kongresnem trgu do cilja
<sterna> hehe
<sasa84_> zdobersek is smart!
<sasa84_> in to zto, k pije kavo
<sasa84_> *đezva na plati*
<zdobersek> sasa84_: woot woot!
<zdobersek> danes 3!
<zdobersek> vcerej 4!
<zdobersek> mislim, da se pozna!!
<sterna> kaj se pozna?
<sterna> v juniju mam povprecje 26km/h, v maju pa 23.3km/h
<sterna> v juniju do zdaj 520km, v maju pa 1411km
<sterna> brez kofeta.
<dz0ny> BigWhale: erm kolk časa zna kazam 1.4.3-0ubuntu3 'NCC-2000' snemat
<dz0ny> je po 15 min zgledal kot bomba poraba rama je Å¡la v par s iz 4 na 12 pol pa mrk
<dz0ny> GB
<dz0ny> ne procentov
<zdobersek> sterna: da sem smart
<zdobersek> sterna: probej kafe.
<dz0ny> no zdej ej pa Å¡e talk crknu
<dz0ny> the hell is going on
<dz0ny> Å¡e komu hangouts ne delajo
<dz0ny> .pomoč
<dz0ny> .stran http://www.gmail.com
<Pepelka> Gmail: Email from Google
<Pepelka> »10+ GB of storage, less spam, and mobile access. Gmail is email that's intuitive, efficient, and useful. And maybe even fun.«
<zdobersek> NSA je kable zajebala
<dz0ny> https://mail.google.com/
<dz0ny> burp burp
<dz0ny> dolg delay ma tale NSA
<dz0ny> works now
<sterna> zdobersek: ne sede mi
<sterna> zdobersek: kakav s metano.
<sterna> mam rad
<dz0ny> džus ? :P
<sterna> tudi
<sterna> najveckrat itak pijem vodo
<sterna> oz. zdaj sabeso, k smo je ful nardil
<sterna> k je velik bezga
<sterna> your mother was a hamster and your father smelled of elderberries!
<zdobersek> NOW GO AWAY
<sterna> kva mi je na mrtvaka prletu
<sterna> cak
<sterna> morm izrezat :)
 * sasa84_ postreže zdobersek s kavico in piškotki (dns sm jih spekla zdobersek )
<zdobersek> \o/
<zdobersek> sasa84_:
<zdobersek> .a HVALA
<breza>   _    ___      __     _
<breza>  | |  | \ \    / /\   | |        /\
<breza>  | |__| |\ \  / /  \  | |       /  \
<breza>  |  __  | \ \/ / /\ \ | |      / /\ \
<breza>  | |  | |  \  / ____ \| |____ / ____ \
<breza>  |_|  |_|   \/_/    \_\______/_/    \_\
<breza>                                        
<breza>                                        
<sasa84_> zdobersek, so z orehi, gor pa brusnična marmelada
<zdobersek> sasa84_: se ne pritozujem!
<zdobersek> sploh.
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Developers Continue Debate on Default Browser for 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ywaDMS7aFgE/ubuntu-developer-continue-to-mull-switch-to-chromium
<sasa84_> zdobersek, za mojga zlatga fanta vse!
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9S9Jc12zOU
<Pepelka> Wrong Way Willy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A good driver in the making.«
<BigWhale> dz0ny, jest sem snemal po pol ure... pa mi je kr delal.
<BigWhale> memory hogging je pa problem vcasih ja...
<BigWhale> sam to je gstreamer issue :/
<CrazyLemon> .yt this is the end trailer
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i24fo2W5EaE
<CrazyLemon> tole pa bo EPIC movie
<sterna> ce ni theme od dursov
<sterna> je bedn
<dz0ny> BigWhale: shranjuješ kak dnevnik kam
<sterna> aha vidm da je bedn muvi
<sterna> jsm snemal 4 ure pa pol
<sterna> ce govorimo o kazamu
<dz0ny> mhm
<sterna> flight do minimusa pa nazaj s postankom na munu
<dz0ny> v bistvu sem parkart switchal desktope
<sterna> orbits+landings
<dz0ny> sterna: :) a je slovenska zastava gor?
<sterna> ha?
<sterna> ne, kr eno uno genericno iz gejma mam
<sterna> sam js nism ponosn na slovenijo
<sterna> pa grda se mi zdi nasa zastava
<sterna> prej je bla lepsa
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40314/#p40314
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1874-1: DBus vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1874-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: naslednje leto lahko gres na kronometer v LJ, 53-54 je limit za zmago
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek easy peasy
<zdobersek> to je pristop!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Try The New LibreOffice Flat Icon Set  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mFe4XPo_1yk/try-new-libreoffice-flat-icon-set.html
<BigWhale> dz0ny, ne... gstreamer ne dela nobenga pametnga loga
<BigWhale> oz mogoce ga, sam nisem nic vklopu :>
<marko-_-> ej kaj so realna Å¡tevila? Float ali int?
<marko-_-> celo Å¡tevilo je int ali?
<sterna> ja
<sterna> int je celo stevilo
<sterna> znano tudi kot integer
<sterna> float je pa ieee754
<lynxlynxlynx> podmnožica
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-14
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40315/#p40315
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1875-1: OpenStack Keystone vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1875-1/
<dz0ny> .yt 300: Rise of an Empire
<breza> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zqy21Z29ps
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40316/#p40316
<sterna> o anny
<sterna> lih en video uploadam k ti bo zihr vsec
<anny> cau
<sterna> anny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBHgwbWtOLc
<Pepelka> Don't take your car, it's way too slow. - YouTube
<dz0ny> sterna: to je lavrica ne ?
<anny> sterna, pametni to že dolgo vemo, hehe :)
<sterna> dz0ny: ja
<sterna> ma lep dan je bil pa sm se potrudu zmontirat
<sterna> itak je vsak dan tko
<sterna> ce bi bil povsod tak kolesarski pas bi skozi mesto prsu ene 5x hitrej kot z avtom
<sterna> morm se za une k pravjo da se da s kolesom samo po soncu sestukat eno tako ko je sneg
<anny> *eba je spolzka cesta
<anny> vse drugo se da preživet
<dz0ny> sterna: sem se vozil ene 3 leta tam mim :)
<dz0ny> sam bl zgodi zjutraj drugače si najebal v koloni
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> vceri sm mel ful nice pot do doma
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/60104529
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Orle-Lipoglav-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<sterna> mogoce ni lih najbl optimalna no
<sterna> bi se dal tut skrajsat kej
<sterna> ampak je blo fino gont
<dz0ny> pa ustvarajt zavist :)
<dz0ny> a ti kdo potrb? hehe
<sterna> bl ne
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9S9Jc12zOU
<Pepelka> Wrong Way Willy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »A good driver in the making.«
<sterna> tale je bil tut hud
<dz0ny> .sporoči CrazLemon pingaj me ko utegneš
<dz0ny> .sporoči andrejz pingaj me ko utegneš
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1883-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1883-1/
<dz0ny> lol si par ovinkov na poti naredu
<anny> CrazyLemon, zate! :)
<anny> https://www.google.si/search?gs_rn=17&gs_ri=psy-ab&suggest=p&cp=5&gs_id=1p&xhr=t&q=femen&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47883778,d.Yms&biw=1301&bih=678&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=sl&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=t9K6Uf-6FI3zsgba4IEY
<Pepelka> femen - Iskanje Google
<sasa84_> kaj zdej miške... jutro ;)
<dz0ny> jutro (ugt)
<anny> sasa84_: miški, večinoma
<sasa84_> hehe :)
<anny> jutro!
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/needanamemusic/amarante-rylan-need-a-name
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> evo jaz sem bil že priden http://db.tt/NnLnUpL3 :P
<Pepelka> Dropbox - Screenshot at 2013-06-14 10:29:59.png
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40317/#p40317
<CrazyLemon> anny zame? lahk bi se vsaj potrudla pa mi dala link na slikco..kot pa search :/
<anny> Krejzi, rekel si, da ti majhne niso všeč....ka te pa jaz vem, koliko morajo biti velike :)
<sasa84_> lordiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
 * sasa84_ se obesi za vrat LorD_DDooM 
<CrazyLemon> anny ne.. nisem tega nikoli napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> ne izjavil v kakršnikoli drugi obliki :)
<anny> http://global3.memecdn.com/big-boobies-problems_o_1056964.jpg
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, lies, all lies!
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup party people
<anny> v redu...zanč je bil tako zaspan, da ni vedel kaj tipka
<sasa84_> evridej ajm Å¡afling :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ i swear on your little boobs that i'm not lying!
<sasa84_> :o
<anny> http://ct.fra.bz/ol/fz/sw/i49/5/8/12/frabz-Did-you-say--big-boobs-39e7d3.jpg
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, kok pa TI to veš? a si se menu z župniki sosednjih far al kaj? :>
<sasa84_> :D
<CrazyLemon> the look :D
<sasa84_> jeeeej, roxette :D
<CrazyLemon> anyway..opazu sem tudi da imajo vse feministke BMI med 19 in 25 :D      neki je na tem..i tell you ! :)
<anny> zdrave punce
<anny> zunaj in znotraj
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a se bojiš feministk?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..i embrace them :>
<anny> aw
<anny> sterna...lepo počasi in v gosjem redu :)
<anny> http://www.zurnal24.si/policija-pod-drobnogled-vzela-kolesarje-clanek-196422
<Pepelka> Policija pod drobnogled vzela kolesarje - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Policija bo v sklopu preventivne akcije Kolesarji, previdno naokrog! od danes do nedelje po vsej državi poostreno nadzirala vožnjo s kolesom, spoštovanje prometnih predpisov pa bo preverjala tudi pri drugih.«
<LorD_DDooM> Samo ko se ne smemo v gosjem redu drug za drugim peljat :(
<anny> seveda se lahko
<anny> z dovolj veliko varnostno razdaljo
<sterna> anny: odkar je ta akcija se ful trudim
<sterna> da hodim po slovenski tam k je znak prepovedano za kolesarje
<sterna> k mi je cist s poti
<sterna> pa grem vseen tja
<sterna> zanalasc.
<anny> čisto tebi podobno
<sterna> v resnici se samo hecam
<sterna> ampak cez fabijanijev most pa hodim
<anny> čez fabianijev most lahko
<sterna> u u
<sterna> se enga sem
<sterna> ja po zgornji etazi
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> med avtomobili
<sterna> lihkar sem su
<sterna> loh uploadam :)
<sterna> evo ga:
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgT4DhpS7Zo
<Pepelka> Kam? - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://www.dlib.si/streamdb/URN:NBN:SI:IMG-UO17PFAH«
<anny> je to protest proti degradaciji kolesarjev?
<sterna> ne to je en idiot k vozi po kolesarski pa tega sploh ne ve
<sterna> moja voznja po fabianiju je pa protest ja
<sterna> civil disobedience
<sterna> in ker je promet nemogoc, se me tut kaznovat ne da
<sterna> ze vsaj desetkrat je policist stal na kriziscu roske in poljanske in mirno gledal kako picim mimo in na most
<anny> nč...treba bo v akcijo zgoraj brez in s cvetličnim vencem na glavi
<sterna> me bo opeklo
<sterna> mam cist kolesarske barve spodej
<anny> pa kremo iz lidla
<sterna> ko jogurt sm do komolcev
<sterna> pa do kolen
<sterna> naprej pa ko cigan
<sterna> pardon, romar
<anny> haha, ti tudi..meni se poznajo rokavčki še od lani
<sterna> zanc sva se tusirala s suni pa je rekla da cudno, da se ne spomni da bi jaz spal v kolesarskih cunjah, ampak zgledam pa tko.
<CrazyLemon> anny thats the spirit!
<sterna> eh
<sterna> vsi moski ste enaki.
<sterna> zakaj pa ne hodte na nudl plazo ce vam je tok do tega?
<anny> vsi moški ste enaki!
<anny> moj ima ene ideje, da bi Å¡la
<sterna> js komi cakam case ko bo normalno da zenske hodjo naokrog nage ce hocjo
<sterna> in moski no less.
<sterna> ceprov
<sterna> sosedje so se pa zdej zacuda nehal zgrazat
<sterna> k se mi nagi kopamo za bajto
<sterna> me zanima kaj se je zgodil
<anny> :D
<anny> snemajo vas...potem pa hop na net
<sterna> zarad mene komot
<sterna> pr vsaki uri anatomije vids bolj zanimive podrobnosti kokr ce en nag po vrtu skace
<anny> hja, sterna, živiš v deželi s katoliško moralo
<anny> da ne rečem, da so protestanti še bolj zategnjeni
<sterna> hehe
<sterna> no ja, za fkk plaze na hrvaskem se mam predvsem protestantskim nemcem za zahvalt
<sterna> hrvaska je precej bl zategnena, ampak marke so pa marke
<sterna> odnosno evri no
<anny> brb....posodobitev
<sterna> http://www.policymic.com/articles/42359/topless-women-in-public-not-breaking-the-law-says-nypd
<Pepelka> Topless Women in Public Not Breaking the Law, Says NYPD
<Pepelka> »The NYPD has reminded its officers that women are constitutionally allowed to be bare breasted in public.«
<CrazyLemon> amen!
<anny> haha
<anny> zahtevam moške spodaj brez v javnosti
<sterna> a da bos lazje izbirala
<yang> zdej bodo lahko vse newyorske hookerce lazje stranek pridobivale
<sterna> pa ne pozabt oment da velikost sicer ni pomembna, ampak da sifilis se ti pa res gravza.
<yang> sej to ni niv bistveno novga tam, kaj pa hipiji v 60ih tist je blo se bolj free love in to
<sterna> sej to je se zdej, sam delat se mormo da ni
<sterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TacUx_dllZg
<Pepelka> Fabiani Bridge Manoeuvers - YouTube
<yang> hehe sterna na kaksen pogon pa gres ti ?
<yang> kt da bi se najedel tistih praskov
<yang> nekam hitr gres
<yang> vidm, da ti je tale komenskega priljubljena destinacija se v kontra smer vozit
<yang> sej verjetn gres tm pol naprej po kolesarski
<yang> anny: zahtevaj maraton za nagce...
<anny> hja...en tip ima zanimi pristop za osvajanje žensk ali kakorkoli temu rečete
<anny> hoče, da ga slikamo nagega na kolesu, ker on kao dela reklamo za nudl kolesarko dirko
<yang> zakaj pa ne
<yang> rec da racunas 20 eur
<anny> enkrat me je ujel pri merkcatorju in potem še čez kakšno leto pri špici
<yang> hehe
<anny> ko sem rekla, da se poznava, je hitro spizdil! :D
<anny> preventivno...da ga ne začne kakšna y polovica loviti
<yang> mogoce sexa samo ce ima kolo v sobi
<anny> to je njegov način za ustvarjanje vtisa...in potem verjetno upa na nadaljevanje v bolj intimnih sferah
<yang> no saj, tip zgleda to rece vsaki, ce je tebe dvakrat na isto foro
<anny> jaz imam tako faco, da se čist vsak klošar, šlogarca, tip s kantico in romunski berač vtakne vame...no figurativno
<yang> haha
<yang> zgledas dobra dusa ocitno
<anny> naivna :D
<yang> no pa saj ce ljudem pomagas, ce te nafehtajo za malo drobiza je ok ?
<yang> jst se drzim tega, ce me kdo res osebno vprasa ponavadi dam, drugace ne
<yang> je pa dost romunov organiziranih v kriminalno zdruzbo, pa za "sefa" nabirajo
<yang> uni ponavad se hvala tezko recejo, kaj sele da bi kaj povedali
<anny> ne, denarja ne dajem iz principa...če imam hrano, pa vedno
<yang> hrano redko vzamejo, razen ce jih povabis da sami kupijo
<anny> no saj, res...enemu tastaremu klošarju sem vedno dala, ko sem šla s tržnice
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang> saj klosarji niso tok vsiljivi, kaksen dzanki, ko ima pa krizo bi te pa kar okradel al pa mahnil ce mu ne das
<anny> žal je v Kraljih ulice pisalo, da je umrl :(
<yang> no tiste kralje obvezno vedno kupim
<yang> clovek le tam stoji na soncu ali v mrazu in se trudi s prodajo
<yang> ponavad mene pri hoferju ujamejo
<yang> mas pa tut une dzankije k ma sam enga kralja v znucani mapi, pa te heca da bi ti a prodal, pol pa ce mu das euro pa spizdi
<anny> v šiški?
<yang> ne jst hodm kle pr poptv
<anny> aha...očitno ima vsak hofer svojega
<anny> pri mečkiju jih preženejo varnostniki
<yang> mogoce so sam outsourcani od hogerja, kaj pa ves
<yang> pa saj naceloma tej pred hoferji niso vsiljivi
<yang> rece ti, "je kaj drobiza"" in to
<anny> ta v šiški ima poleg vedno gajbico s hrano
<yang> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zU3Tl31NgIo
<Pepelka> As ti tud not padu-Poklic Klošar - YouTube
<Pepelka> »As ti tud not padu (poklic-Klošar)«
<anny> verjetno mu morajo tudi zaposleni kaj dati
<yang> anny: pa kle se ni take krize, gres kam na vzhod k vecina prebivalstva klosari, pa vids kaj je prava revscina
<yang> sploh ce si belec tam, mislijo da kar ustvarjas denar
<anny> enako je v afriki
<anny> belčka je treba oskubsti do gat, na koncu pa še tiste vzameš
<yang> jaz sploh raje ne hodim tja, ker sem marsikarj slisal in videl
<yang> mene so ze v turciji obrali do golega
<yang> 400 eur en teden aranzma
<yang> pol pa te na vsakem vogalu skubijo
<anny> ja...nimaš kaj
<yang> ura interneta v hotelu je bila 4 ali 5 eur
<anny> free wifi?
<yang> al morda 4 ali 5 turskih lir, kar je nekak pol manj
<yang> ne, imeli so prov racunalnike, nisi mogel svojega priklopiti
<yang> verjetno bi se lahko zmenil za svojega, samo se mi je predrago zdelo da bi uporabljal
<yang> pol sem nasel internet cafe, kjer je bilo 1 eur oz 1 liro
<yang> v centru
<yang> kjer so turki vecinoma igrali spletne igrice in chatali
<yang> jaz sem pa uporabil za skype
<yang> tisto sem sel ene dvakrat toliko da sem malo telefoniral in prebral posto
<anny> super...prišparaš za telefon
<yang> ja
<yang> no, ampak z vzhodom sem jaz opravil
<yang> v kaksno grcijo bi morda se sel, tam me niso tok gnjavili za denar
<anny> tudi mene ne...a sem bila tam pred krizo
<anny> sredi belega dneva so posedali pred bajtami in v pisarni loterije, kelnarji pa so bili jugosi
<yang> oh ja, jaz sem bil 10 let nazaj dvakrat
<yang> ja tam na krfu pa je bilo veliko kelnarjev albancev, ker je 3 km zracne linije do albanije
<anny> verjetno so otoki še ok, mesta na celini pa že vprašljiva
<yang> na celini nisem bil
<anny> nemiri lahko izbruhnejo od danes do jutri pol si pa v ....
<yang> zdaj se splaca it, ker so aranzmaji relativno poceni
<anny> jap
<yang> tudi ciper
<anny> jaz tudi razmišljam, da bi šla...mogoče septembra, ko ni več vročine
<yang> sem videl, za 250 eur, samo tisto je turski ciper, ki je turisticno slabse razvit, ampak prav tako imajo hotele 4 in 5 zvezdic
<anny> nope
<anny> raje na grški del
<yang> sodelavka je bila letos, na grskem delu je rekla da je fino in poceni
<anny> tistim zvezdicam ni za verjet
<yang> prej je bil ciper precej drag
<anny> trojka ol de wej
<anny> saj so bankrotirali
<yang> anny: ja zdej se splaca it, sam je fino met gotovino kar  seboj, ker kej dost ne mors tam na bankomatih dvigovat k so neki omejil
<anny> ja, to ni panike...itak da maš gotovino s sabo
<yang> na cipru je edini problem ce rentas avto da se mors po levi vozit
<yang> jst to ne bi obvladal
<anny> baje da se navadiš
<yang> ne bi reskiral
<anny> problem je edino v križiščih
<anny> če divje vozijo pa sploh
<yang> mislim da bi avtomaticno sel vedno na desni pas
<anny> ja...mi smo Å¡li na kreti na lokalni avtobus
<yang> hitr je lahko nesreca
<yang> a na kreti se tut po levi vozjo ?
<anny> en je pripeljal mimo in ker je Å¡ofer ocenil, da ima dovoj potnikov, je kar peljal mimo
<anny> ne, po desni
<yang> ja na cipru se po levi, zarad britanske okupacije
<anny> stara mamka, ki je čakala z nami je začela jadikovat in žugat...no pol je prišel naslednji bus, na katerega smo se zdrenjali
<yang> heh
<anny> sprevodniku se ni dalo računat skoraj do cilja
<yang> ja saj
<anny> ma mora taka država propast
<yang> kaj se je men zgodil v turciji....ko smo sli iz letalisca ob 1h zjutraj do hotela, ki je bil ene 30km stran. tist sofer je sel 70 na uro cez ene 4 rdece...to je normano tam za njih da se tko vozjo
<anny> no, na kreti je kul, če boš šel
<yang> pol je pa se zugal z napitnino ko nas je pripeljal do hotela
<anny> ob 1h ni bilo verjetno prometa
<anny> tringelt pa itak.hehe
<yang> pa stalno so nam hotli zamenjevat drobiz , recimo 10 kovancev po 1 EUr za turske lire, ker rabjo neko specialno dovoljenje domacini da lahko eure menjajo v lire al pa majo neko velko provizijo
<yang> oz kovancev jim sploh ne menjajo, samo ppapir
<anny> na tak način verjetno obvladujejo črni trg z devizami
<anny> in ponaredki!
<yang> vseeno pa so od tujcev pripravljeni sprejeti kovance eure, ampak samo po svoji "marzi", ki je precej slabsa od uradne, tako da se bolj splaca v banki v ire menjati
<anny> hehe
<anny> oguliti te do kosti, yeah!
<yang> pa racunaj, sli smo v trgovino in nekaj stane 9.50 ti pa das deset lir, ona pa nic nazaj ceprav bi ti pol lire morala vrniti, se ne zmeni zate....pa racunaj ce pride 300 turistov dnevno in vsakega takole naokoli prinese, to se mi zdi neposteno, meni se je zameril tak odnos do turistov
<yang> po drugi strani pa v nemciji se derejo za tako "1 cent , 1 cent" ce jim ga slucajno pustis
<yang> druga kultura
<anny> ordnung und diszipline
<yang> jawohl
<anny> s tem bodo nemci podjarmili evropo...ni jim uspelo z dvema vojnama, z ekonomijo pa ja
<sterna> eh, nc ne bodo, to je balkan.
<sterna> yang: zjutri sm dve banani pojedu
<sterna> yang: pa kje si vidu koga narobe jit?
<sterna> v officu pa pol cajne zlicke soli v liter cedevite
<zdobersek> http://25.media.tumblr.com/248eaf8706a4db2ed6c888f5e993bea7/tumblr_mocnz6Hzo61rlynuno1_500.jpg
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40318/#p40318
<andrejz> lynxlynxlynx ti greš na okroglo mizo danes?
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče, nisem še čist ziher
<lynxlynxlynx> najbrž se bom potrudu
<andrejz> ok
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/static/slo/shared/registration2/cookie-static/index.html        ne piše pa kere piškotke uporabljajo
<Pepelka> Piškotki - več
<CrazyLemon> c c c
<dhbiker> kaj pa če ne stisneš vredu ?
<dz0ny> neki se pošlje na http://24ur.com/lbin/registration2/sso_set_cookies.php?r=0.9324907190166414_1371217420303
<dz0ny> sam to majo samo za statistiko
<dz0ny> se nič ne ustvari da se strinaj al pa ne
<dz0ny> zgleda kot da se ena številka nekje prišteje
<dz0ny> to je pa tudi vse
<dhbiker> me4h
<dhbiker> meh*
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Mount The Google Nexus 4 on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TOHEsomiHg4/mount-nexus-4-on-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> paypal topup rox
<CrazyLemon> a mi kdo pove kaj napišete pod 'State/Region/Province' pri shipping info ?
<andrejz> Primorska :-)
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam čudno pol zgleda Koper, Primorska
<CrazyLemon> Slovenia
<CrazyLemon> 6000
<CrazyLemon> v tem vrstnem redu :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Touch Apps Available In Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/l2GdlEVT6oE/ubuntu-touch-apps-arrive-on-ubuntu-desktop
<dz0ny> http://blog.rubbingalcoholic.com/post/52913031241/its-not-just-metadata-the-nsa-is-getting-everything
<andrejz> Jaz dam ponavd kar /
<anny> čer
<anny> vse že spava, samo irc še svetiiiiii
<sterna> o
<sterna> mhm
<sterna> js morm se v office po en stuff
<anny> zdaj?
<anny> huh
<sterna> ja zdele je najmanj gnece
<sterna> z avtom grem :)
<anny> poročen si s suni, ne s službo
<sterna> po kitaro pa flase od sabese pa stuff
<sterna> aja ne to je pac
<anny> ti lopov, izdajalec
<sterna> housekeeping
<sterna> jutr pridejo heavy duty cistilci
<sterna> in bojo delal cudne stvari
<anny> kva je bil to za en party
<sterna> ker party
<anny> flaše od šabese?
<anny> kitara
<anny> nekaj je že bilo
<sterna> aja ne to mam v officu
<sterna> mislm
<sterna> kitaro mam skos tam sam nocm da je tam ko bodo pucal
<sterna> sabese smo pa ful prevec nardil pa sm v sluzbo nesu flase ampak jih morm nazaj prnest da bojo za drugic
<anny> aha
<anny> na cesti je ful prometa, če se odpravljaš ven
<sterna> aja?
<sterna> od cesa?
<anny> kot opoldan
<sterna> ja kaj pa delajo?
<anny> poletna noooooč bila je najin doooom
<anny> sori, same zimzelene mi hodijo
<sterna> aja ne to ni tok hudo
<sterna> cez dan so precej bl nervozni
<sterna> ful sm mel fajn pot iz sluzbe dons
<sterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/60346500
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Z-Orle-Lipoglav-Javor-Domov near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<anny> huh, kudos!
<sterna> na orle sm su dvakrat, k sm si zadal pod 10 minut do vrha orl iz podmolnika
<sterna> pa mi ni ratal
<sterna> 10:07
<sterna> ene 20 kil morm shujsat, po pa bo :)
<anny> ph, kaj je 7 sekund proti večnosti
<sterna> ja mislm
<anny> če prav vidim, kuriš hudo veliko kalorij
<sterna> ja k sm 100 kil tezk
<sterna> je easy kurt kalorije ce skos 20 kilski zakl na hrbtu nosis
<sterna> no, js mam okol trebuha prvezanga :)
<anny> eh
<anny> mal zaloge mora biti za hude cajte
<sterna> nism tak clovk da bi se sekiru
<anny> pravilno
<anny> če si vsak dan na peciklu, je to že ful veliko
<sterna> mhm, gospa cenijo vzdrzljivost, ampak ko sm meu 110 kil je blo pa ze mal motece
<sterna> je prevec wobblal
<anny> ima suni sploh 55 kg?
<anny> ahaha
<anny> to so ljubavne ročke
<anny> reci ji, naj se prime in hi konjiček!
<sterna> suni ma 57 kil
<anny> no saj, sem vedela
<sterna> pa je okol 177 visoka
<anny> pazi, da jo ne boš spaštetal
<sterna> js pa ko me je nazadne fotografirala sm bil hm
<sterna> 189 visok pa 78 zatezen
<sterna> pa sm zmogu ful vec k zdej
<anny> staraš se!
<sterna> ce bo vse po sreci grem v cetrtek v basko
<sterna> to je okol 200km
<sterna> no mogoce mal manj ce grem cez par hribov
<anny> kje bodo pa pamžki
<sterna> z avtom se bodo pelal
<sterna> pes bo pa doma, prestar je ze za take hece
<sterna> vrocina ga cist izcrpa
<sterna> sam za 4 dni gremo tko da
<anny> bogi
<anny> čisto dovolj
<sterna> jih ne morm s prikolco pelat
<anny> vroče bo za popiz...
<sterna> ja smo sli ze s kolesom
<sterna> ampak smo rabl tri dni
<sterna> zdej jih pa nimamo
<anny> koliko časa računaš?
<sterna> a zase?
<sterna> 10 ur
<sterna> to sm ze velikrat bil pa je vedno 8-10 ur
<anny> po kateri strani boš šel?
<sterna> verjetno lipoglav turjak pol pa glavna do kocevja, mim kostela in broda na kolpi pa gor na delnice, pol pa verjetno skoz fuzine pa hreljin pa krizisce
<sterna> pol je pa ene 10km do titovga mostu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40319/#p40319
<sterna> al whatever mu zdej pravjo
<sterna> pol pa po uni novi kolesarski od krka do baske
<sterna> do krka pa ne vem se bom vidu
<sterna> kaksno je zdej stanje
<sterna> baje so precej gradil cez zimo
<sterna> sam ne vem kaj
<anny> kar nekaj vzponov
<anny> kapo dol
<sterna> pridte na obisk kdaj zvecer
<sterna> bi ful prov prsla varuska :)
<anny> haha
<anny> pam
<sterna> ja lansk let smo dedija pa babico sabo vlekl
<anny> pamži morajo po 8 uri spat
<sterna> pa je pac
<sterna> plusminus
<sterna> ja sam en mora tam bit
<sterna> da ne odbluzijo ce se zbudijo
<sterna> lansko leto smo mel vreme k je men ful vsec
<sterna> http://bou.si/pic/rainy-cres.jpg
<anny> tastari pa v lajf?
<sterna> ja midva sva zvecer hodila plavat
<sterna> tastari so bral knjige otroc pa spal
<anny> no, to se ne sliši preveč zabavno
<sterna> mah, sej bojo hmal zrastl pa bojo sami hodil okol
<anny> jih boš dal v kolonijo
<sterna> pacug ja
<sterna> kok sm js tam trpel
<sterna> ampak mislm da je bil to namen
<anny> moje skromno mnenje...pred 7,8 letom nimajo kaj delati v koloniji
<sterna> ah zdej prej odrastejo
<sterna> ko bosta stara 7 let bosta itak morala ze od hise
<anny> imam izkušnje kot vzgojiteljica
<sterna> kdo jih bo pa poslusu doma :)
<sterna> ja js tut ampak pacug je bil grozn, sm pa bil na kr ene par teh poletnih solah drugje
<sterna> pa je blo zlo nice
<anny> do te starosti nimajo dovolj socialnih veščin
<sterna> ja sej so bli osnovnosolci ze vsi
<anny> mi smo imeli še manjše....5 let
<anny> na koncu je bilo tako dretje, da je vzgojiteljica izgubila živce
<sterna> to je pa kr zajeban
<anny> ma nimajo kaj taki majhni froci početi
<anny> a kaj, ko je doma slabše kot v koloniji
<anny> v tem primeru je pač manjše zlo...nekateri starši tudi namenoma dajo otroke za 10 dni, da imajo mir
<sterna> mhm
<anny> fucking shit....a bodo nehali težiti s temi piškotki ali ne????
<sterna> kam pa hods to da tezijo
<anny> največji smeh  je, da ima večina samo možnost v redu!
<anny> kakšna ideja, kako se tega losam?
<sterna> hm?
<sterna> dunno
<sterna> mene nc ne sprasujejo kej dost
<sterna> sam js tut zlo mal surfam
<anny> ja...jaz precej
<anny> na zurnalu sploh ni linkov, dokler ne klikneš v redu :/
<sterna> bo treba kontrarevolucijo nardit
<sterna> nc, sibam vija office
<anny> res
<sterna> bbl
<anny> čao
<anny> grem si ocvret jajčka
<CrazyLemon> a kdo ve kaj je fora da se UUID nonstop spreminja ?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40320/#p40320
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40321/#p40321
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težava z postavljnajem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40322/#p40322
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Težava s postavljanjem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40318/#p40318
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [rešeno] Težava s postavljanjem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40319/#p40319
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUsV--J20w
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Težava s postavljanjem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40320/#p40320
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: [rešeno] Težava s postavljanjem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40321/#p40321
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Težava s postavljanjem omrežnega diska  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40322/#p40322
<Pepelka> "pametne" missice - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> stupid pepelka
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Ob zagonu Kubuntu-ja KDEsudo javlja napako  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40323/#p40323
<anny> :)
<yang> oj anny se ne spis ?
<anny> grem počasi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Težava z zagonom Sambe  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40324/#p40324
<yang> anny: jutri je muzejska noc, morda se vidiva kje :)
<anny> ja...imaš kakšno idejo, kaj se splača pogledati?
<yang> jah neki sem si zacahnu
<yang> kr dost muzejev ima program
<anny> povej pls
<anny> nisem Å¡e gledala programa
<yang> http://www.muzejska-noc.si/
<Pepelka> Poletna muzejska noč | 15. junij 2013
<Pepelka> »15. junij 2013«
<yang> jst grem ponavadi tja ker imajo fotografske razstave
<anny> danes sem bila na koncertu od filharmonije in prevzela sem priznanje od mesto bere
<yang> Galerija jakopic, galerija fotografija, bezigrajska 1 in 2
<yang> o, cestitam !
<yang> mislim, pa da ni prosto skozi cel dan ampak samo od 1800 dalje
<anny> hvala....ko sem pogledala knjigo z refleksijami so dali kar tri moje...uf Å¡e dobro da je brez imen
<yang> 3 tvoje zgodbe ?
<anny> ne, tri refleksije o knjigah
<anny> morali smo dokazati, da smo prebrali, zato je bilo treba o vsaki knjigi kaj napisati
<yang> aha
<yang> malo se mi ze oci zapirajo
<anny> ja, gremo ajat
<yang> no uzivaj jutri ce gres kaj po muzejih
<CrazyLemon> pa pejmo!
<yang> oz danes
<anny> jaz bom pogledala kolo v Mestnem muzeju in razstavo vitez dama in zmaj, če je odprta
<anny> enako
<yang> no pol se vidva na kolesu, pocukaj me za rokav
<anny> bom, bom! :)
<yang> ok
<yang> lahko noc !
<anny> s tipom, ki ga je našel, sva že dolgo prijatelja
<yang> aja
<yang> kul
<anny> lahko izdam še kakšne zakulisne informacije :)
<anny> gremo res spat, dovoj je bilo
<yang> hehe, no bos jutri se kaj vec povedala
<anny> ln
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Programi po miniziranju izgiejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40325/#p40325
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: težave ob posodobitvi programske opreme  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40326/#p40326
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-15
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Programi po miniziranju izgiejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40327/#p40327
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Ob zagonu Kubuntu-ja KDEsudo javlja napako  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40328/#p40328
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Programi po miniziranju izgiejo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40329/#p40329
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Ob zagonu Kubuntu-ja KDEsudo javlja napako  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40330/#p40330
<dz0ny> da vidmo kdo gre na piknik ob 10.30
<johnnyyy> dzOny: kje pa bo?
<dz0ny> Gostinici (~ 10 km od Ljubljane proti Zalogu)
<anny> dz0ny, preveč vsega se dogaja!
<dz0ny> ja jaz pa tablete žrem
<anny> kva pa je?
<dz0ny> seneni nahod
<dz0ny> se ne smem ven premaknit
<anny> o bogi
<dz0ny> včeraj sem še l spat ob 9, kar se ni zgodil že par let
<dz0ny> fun
<anny> na kaj si alergičen?
<lynxlynxlynx> se vidimo tam, če kdo pride
<lynxlynxlynx> približno 80 prijavljenih
<dz0ny> cvetni prah lipe, bezga pa nekih trav
<dz0ny> in letos je vse prišlo hkrati
<anny> lynxlynxlynx, pic or it did not happen!
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: sam ob 10 je mal zgodaj
<lynxlynxlynx> takrat se kumi začne
<anny> dz0ny, poskrbi za tekočino pa speri nos s fiziološko
<anny> lahko tudi slano vodo
<lynxlynxlynx> resno? slana voda iritira sluznico, vsaj pri meni
<dz0ny> anny: kihanje je še najmanjši problem, ker me potem srbi grlo še, oči zatečejo pa glava boli
<anny> nič bolj kot drobci peloda
<dz0ny> tko mam pa proti alergiji pa lekadol, pa notrse zadržvat
<dz0ny> k sreči je to samo par dni
<lynxlynxlynx> super
<lynxlynxlynx> bi blo kr žalostno, če ne bi mogel šnofat rožic
<dz0ny> .sporoči CrazyLemon http://maildrop.cc/
<Pepelka> MailDrop
<Pepelka> »MailDrop provides free disposable e-mail addresses for use in web forms, app signups, or any other place you'd like to protect your privacy.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je že prepozno..sm kr naredu nov mail na gmailu :)
<CrazyLemon> tnx anyway
<dz0ny> je pa uproabno za drugič
<dz0ny> shortmail ga res neki serje
<CrazyLemon> bookmark it za drugič :D
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] How To Install Compass.app on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sy22GPWeMMI/how-to-compile-compass-app-on-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> holy fck.. simobil pa ima proper obvestilo o piškotkih :D
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BMZylBdCcAAy3ip.jpg:large
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ja domači so že spraševal kaj je z temi piškotki
<dz0ny> :P
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Re: Ob zagonu Kubuntu-ja KDEsudo javlja napako  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40331/#p40331
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si/irc moramo skenslat
<dz0ny> p:
<dz0ny> dejte tam programe mal nakucat v opis
<CrazyLemon> js sm dodal slikce..drugo bo saša :p
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/johnnyjewel/after-dark-2
<Pepelka> SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
<dz0ny> če kdo kaj posluša elektroniko
<sterna> ponavad samo ventilatorje
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kako da ti nisi na pikniku
<sterna> hm sej en z ubuntu.si je bil tam
<sterna> je ene knjige kazal
<dz0ny> kak CM ti to
<dz0ny> sterna: vemo
<dz0ny> eno knjiga bo pa en dvd zraven
<dz0ny> z ubuntu gor
 * sasa84 skoči dz0ny v naročje *đonkooooo* :D
<sasa84> dz0ny, nimate več bund v BP a ne? :)
<sasa84> dz0ny, jst sm napisala že neke opise... CrazyLemon pa sam zabušava ;:\
<sterna> dz0ny: kdo pa je ta tip?
<sterna> k sm ga ze velikrat vidu pa se vedno ne vem nicka
<sterna> vedno se predstavi z enimi cist xy podatki
<sterna> "ime in priimek", what.
<CrazyLemon> sterna tisto je bil andrejz
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny 2 far away + cez nekaj ur grem na stajerski konec :)
<sterna> aha kul
<sasa84_> ooooooooooooooooooooo zdobersek
 * sasa84_ skoči zdobersek v naročje s šalco kofeta
<sterna> http://bou.si/rest/gpx.html
<Pepelka> GPX track generator
<sterna> ce se komu ne da ven v vrocini
<sterna> pa bi vseen prevozu miljon km
<sterna> sm tole naredu.
<sasa84_> dz0ny, si tuki?
<zdobersek> feedly su u maloro
<sasa84_> ooo zdobersek :)
<hi_i_suck_at_ubu> hi
<hi_i_suck_at_ubu> i was woned how to get rid of the boot sector in my USB STICK
<sterna> z letkolmom pa mirno roko.
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> sasa84_: reci
<sasa84_> za en komad sm te hotla vprašat, k je bil na terminalu :P
<sasa84_> sm mela na fonu pržgan...pa nism vidla :\
<dz0ny> t.radioterminal.si
<dz0ny> če ni tam mi moraš pa urco povedat
<dz0ny> pa v denvnik pogledam
<sasa84_> hm hm hm
<sasa84_> blo je več kt pol ure nazaj
<sasa84_> refren ej bil nek v stilu... come back and see me?
<sasa84_> neki podobnga :$
<sterna> refren?
<sterna> a temu se zdej rece elektronika? :)
<sasa84_> lol
<sterna> sej se hecam no
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: neki zate http://letterboxd.com/film/spring-breakers/
<Pepelka> Spring Breakers (2013) directed by Harmony Korine • Reviews, film + cast • Letterboxd
<Pepelka> »Brit, Candy, Cotty, and Faith have been best friends since grade school. They live together in a boring college dorm and are hungry for adventure. All they have to do is save enough money for spring break to get their shot at having some real fun. A serendipitous encounter with rapper "Alien" promises to provide the girls with all the thrill and excitement they could hope for. With the encouragement of their new friend, it soon becomes unclear how far 
<dz0ny> temu se reče elektronika http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=976y9Xm6BkY
<Pepelka> TRANCE - Official Green Band Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka> »See TRANCE, from Director Danny Boyle (Trainspotting, Slumdog Millionaire, 127 Hours) in theaters April 5th! Starring James McAvoy, Vincent Cassel, and Rosar...«
<sasa84_> dz0ny, deluje kt hud muvi
<sterna> a spring breakers
<sasa84_> noup, tisto naslednje :)
<sterna> glejte rajs stalkerja
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Prestavitev sistema na drugi disk  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40332/#p40332
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] B-king: Računalnik brez grafične kartice  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40333/#p40333
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2013-06-16
<CrazyLemon>  dz0ny looks good :)
<andrejz> dz0ny, si tam?
<CrazyLemon> tam je..tu pa ne :D
<andrejz> CL ene par slikc Å¡e manjka ;)
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kr zdownloadaš lepo program pa poslikaš ;)
<metnem> dobr dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny engadget.com
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dej malo poklič andrejz če ga maš na talku
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] BlackProteus: Dober glasbeni predvajalnik z izenačevalnikom  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40334/#p40334
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj se gleda
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a si ga dobu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek LG FLATRON L1919S
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mhm
<dz0ny> ene tri sporočila je dobil :P
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] left click unity previews in unity dash for ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/k8PvvCh84AE/the-new-click-behaviour-in-the-dash
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu 13.10 Tweaks Dash Click Behaviour  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/k8PvvCh84AE/the-new-click-behaviour-in-the-dash
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ovisi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ovisi what
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: poglej levo!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gledam skozi okno..what now
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: TWAS A TRICK
<zdobersek> a vidis, nisi gledu monitorja! LAZES
<zdobersek> LIAR LIAR
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ubistvu sm
<CrazyLemon> nigga pls..i dont listen to shit you write
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: you read it tho
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i do
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: MIND CONTROL
<dz0ny> ce je komu vroce http://i.imgur.com/rd1rNYP.jpg
<dz0ny> grand canyon ma malček snega
<CrazyLemon> bogi baloh
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/eBRRH huh
<Pepelka> Celebrations in Gorgan 15 June 2013 - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek včeraj sm bil na tvojem koncu
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj se je delal?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pa sam enga lampreja vidu.. čist razočaran :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pil - mostly :)
<zdobersek> yay
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/a/v0xOQ
<Pepelka> burleigh - Imgur
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny dej raje slike hrane.. k sm lačen :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: as you wish http://i.imgur.com/HPvehgJ.jpg :P
<CrazyLemon> zihr je pica
<CrazyLemon> hm..kaj za vraga pa je to
<zdobersek> dz0ny: dej rajs bolj bear grylls meni
<CrazyLemon> to zgleda k hillbilly roadkill meni
<dz0ny> nahh un je užitno
<dz0ny> tole ne vem če je
<zdobersek> tole zgleda men kot hobotnica
<CrazyLemon> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.reddit.com/r/FoodPorn
<CrazyLemon> niti blizu ni :D
<Pepelka> FoodPorn
<Pepelka> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<CrazyLemon> http://imgur.com/w4DmC9S
<Pepelka> Brisket Sandwich with Brie Cheese [1400 x 1400] - Imgur
<CrazyLemon> evo..tole bi
<Pepelka> »Imgur is used to share photos with social networks and online communities, and has the funniest pictures from all over the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> also http://i.imgur.com/qzJsVrH.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/uA2KWJy.jpg  mmmm tole je tudi
<zdobersek> jej, sine, jej, da bos debel.
<lynxlynxlynx> včeri pa nobenga, meso pa ostajalo
<dz0ny> premal alkohola la kako?
<dz0ny> al*
<zdobersek> prevec hrane?
<CrazyLemon> lynx..jah sej ste vedli koliko je prijavljenih
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čemu ste tok pekli :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ti pa (danes) lacen!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič več :)
<CrazyLemon> včeraj pa sm jedu tako hudo dobr sufle ...uff
<lynxlynxlynx> eni niso hardcore piknikaši in so malo jedli
<lynxlynxlynx> trajal je pa itak cel dan
<CrazyLemon> lynx je bil produktiven POK?
<lynxlynxlynx> tudi
<lynxlynxlynx> tud če odšteješ skupščino in networking
<CrazyLemon> tudi volitve ste meli ne? je sedaj nov predsednik?
<zdobersek> jebemti ta networking
<zdobersek> sej smo tule
<zdobersek> networkamo preko ... slik raznorazne hrane
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, volitve so vsako drugo leto
<zdobersek> ... in glasovi se prodajajo za cevapcice in raznjice?
<lynxlynxlynx> žar je bil preveč stran :)
<CrazyLemon> glasuje se tko da poješ ražnjič in nato palčko položiš pri kandidatu in zmaga tisti A.) ki je prejel največ palčk B.) pojedel največ ražnjičev :D
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/OpOY8Rb.jpg
<dz0ny> sirija, turčija, brazilija.. who is next?
<zdobersek> a smo ze stestiral on nov vodni top?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nov? sej ni nov.. ali pač?
<zdobersek> zej so spet na oblasti tisti, ki so ga nabanl
<zdobersek> nabavl*
<dz0ny> aja pa bosna tud
<zdobersek> aja?
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa dogaja v bosni?
<CrazyLemon> razn očitnega
<dz0ny> srbija ne izdaja več emšo
<dz0ny> in potem je ena punčka umrla ker ni moral k zdravniku
<dz0ny> pa č ker ni imela emšo
<CrazyLemon> tist dojenček..sm bral ja
<CrazyLemon> ampak čemu bi srbija izdala emšo če je bila rojena v bosni?
<CrazyLemon> in čemu bi bolnica zavračala bolnika če nima emša..tudi makes no sense
<dz0ny> nekak so administrativno še pod srbijo al je pa v delu kejr srbija še odloča
<dz0ny> ja makes no sense
<lynxlynxlynx> bosna je na 14 admin kosih
<lynxlynxlynx> vsak ma svojo celotno upravo
<CrazyLemon> no..bosna je dejansko na treh kosih..  zelo vidnih kosih.. območje kjer so večinoma srbi..območje kjer so večinoma islamske veroizpovedi.. in območje s hrvati .. vse drugo je formalnost :)
<lynxlynxlynx> = za popizdit, če se rabiš karkoli zment
<dz0ny> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/15/brazil-violent-clashes-police-protests
<Pepelka> Brazilian cities rocked by violent clashes | World news | guardian.co.uk
<Pepelka> »Demonstrations against rising public transport fares turn ugly with Brazil in the international spotlight«
<dz0ny> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/middle-east/iran-to-send-4000-troops-to-aid-president-assad-forces-in-syria-8660358.html [Å¡e en irak ratuje]
<Pepelka> Iran to send 4,000 troops to aid President Assad forces in Syria - Middle East - World - The Independent
<Pepelka> »Washington’s decision to arm Syria’s Sunni Muslim rebels has plunged America into the great Sunni-Shia conflict of the Islamic Middle East, entering a struggle that now dwarfs the Arab revolutions which overthrew dictatorships across the region.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QSruBM_scEE             lol ..svašta :)
<Pepelka> Svinčnik nima špičke - YouTube
<zdobersek> THE IRANIAN LIBERATORS
<sterna> iranci so koncno v prvem krogu izvolil najmanj bolanga od vseh kandidatov
<sterna> i wonder if anything will change
<dz0ny> ne verjamem, egpiptovski pa jordanski kleriki že kličejo jihad siri
<dz0ny> siriji
<dz0ny> pol sam izrael začne mar rožljat
<dz0ny> pa ta nov presidente ne bo mogu nč omilit retorike
<dz0ny> huh potres 4.1 je bil http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=321992
<Pepelka> Earthquake - Magnitude 4.1 - SLOVENIA - 2013 June 16, 20:04:59 UTC
<Pepelka> »Magnitude: M 4.1, Region: SLOVENIA, Date time: 2013-06-16 20:04:59.0 UTC, Location: 45.82 N ; 14.88 E, Depth: 2 km.«
<CrazyLemon> 3.6
<dz0ny> jp preračunavajo :)
<dz0ny> http://rt.com/news/nsa-spied-medvedev-g20-789/
<Pepelka> US spied on Russian President Medvedev at 2009 G20 summit – NSA leaks — RT News
<Pepelka> »As Britain readies to host the G8 summit, the documents uncovered by NSA whistleblower Edward Snowden have revealed that back in 2009 US spies intercepted top-secret communication of then Russian president, Dmitry Medvedev, during his visit to London.«
<zdobersek> 'You felt this earthquake. Tell us!'
<zdobersek> kurca sem kaj cutu
<CrazyLemon> your sex life is none of our business
<zdobersek> shoosh
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-09
<dz0ny> mornish
<napsy> dan
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> is a shit morning
<idioterna> really?
<zdobersek> shit shit morning!
<dz0ny> pa tako lep dan
<dz0ny> poln kihanja
<dz0ny> :>
<zdobersek> sasa84: save me :'|
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek miši moj
 * sasa84 pristavi đezico
<sasa84> đezvico
<sasa84> elow idioterna
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> živjo đonko...zate tud kofe? :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: :thumbs_up:
<napsy__> nick napsy
<zdobersek> no napsy for you
<sasa84> lol zdobersek
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: SysPeek Indicator Ported To GTK3, Install It In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/srzcp11WfI4/syspeek-indicator-ported-to-gtk3.html
<orion1111> .vreme celje
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 30°C @09.06.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 43%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:52, Kulminacija: 12:59:33, Sončni zahod: 20:50:14
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 22s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> evo, pa smo kle
<zdobersek> ljudje pridejo lih tolk na kanal, da dobijo vremensko
<zdobersek> ahjej
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> best service to the people :)
<speed-> ja ne
<speed-> namesto da bi na balkon stopili :p
<dz0ny> pa prst oslinu, pa daljnogled na luno usmeru
<dz0ny> pa vsak jutro bi mogu gledat kdaj je un flash
<dz0ny> pa zvečer tud
<dz0ny> aja pa prst bi oslinu pa caku kolk cajta rab da je suh
<dz0ny> ne mores vsega :>
<speed-> itak ni pomembno
<speed-> ves ce je vroce ko pes
<speed-> ali pa mrzlo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> potem lahko jamras
<speed-> ce je nekje vmes lahko jamras kak je bilo :p
<zdobersek> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 24.4°C
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 24.8°C
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<CrazyLemon> wii
 * CrazyLemon flashal 4.4.2 na S2
<zdobersek> wi-fuckin-i
<zdobersek> I applaud your pioneer work
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you say you applaud..but i dont see any .plosk in here
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's even better
<zdobersek> .yt applause
<jablana> Lady Gaga - Applause (Official) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pco91kroVgQ ♥923,282 ▶165,896,664
<CrazyLemon> i dont think it is
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 28.3°C @09.06.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 67% Veter: severozahodnik 3.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:49, Kulminacija: 13:05:42, Sončni zahod: 20:53:35
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 35min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: 25.8°C
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: 24.6°C
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.0°C
<CrazyLemon> go debeli rtič
<Guest10139> morje je ze toplo
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e malo pa bo lih prav
<CrazyLemon> tam okrog 27 pa bo :)
<Guest10139> ah pol je ze kot da bi sel v terme
<Guest10139> mora biti malo hladneje
<CrazyLemon> sej je hladneje..sej ni telesna temperatura
<CrazyLemon> vse < 36 je hladneje :>
<Sky[x]> Docker is now 1.0! #dockercon pic.twitter.com/JoueDkbUq4
<Sky[x]> dz0ny, Docker is now 1.0! #dockercon pic.twitter.com/JoueDkbUq4
<zdobersek> aw yisss, it's giants time
<zdobersek> .eli5 docker
<dz0ny> zdobersek: chroot on aufs with custom net
<zdobersek> so chroot for dummies?
<dz0ny> managable chroot
<zdobersek> so chroot for dummies?
<dz0ny> no
<dz0ny> libvirt for dummies
<zdobersek> but for dummies
<dz0ny> are you dumm?
<zdobersek> no I'm zdobersek
<idioterna> zjutri grem pa nazaj
<dz0ny> zdobersek(lvl1 dummy)
<zdobersek> idioterna: se kr na krku?
<idioterna> na losinju
<idioterna> dol je blo 260neki km
<idioterna> sm si zdej najdu traso da bo nazaj isto
<idioterna> grem cez ucko pa rakitno
<CrazyLemon> dobr kilometer dva pod najvišjo točko na učki sta dva kr 'prijetna' naklona :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa razgled awesome :)
<zdobersek> zakljucis z javorjem, najbrz?
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> bom vidu kok bo ura
<idioterna> pa kok bom zmatran
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: sta ja samo je tut en lustn izvir po poti :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna res je :)
<CrazyLemon> no ne pozabi slikat colnago ko boš gor
<CrazyLemon> če se ne motim se v ozadju vidi opatija
<idioterna> a pr izviru :)
<CrazyLemon> ne..ko boš na najvišji točki :)
<idioterna> sej ne vem ce bom su na vrh
<idioterna> sam cez prelaz
<idioterna> tam se pa nc ne vidi
<CrazyLemon> itak da se :)
<CrazyLemon> sej nism mislu na vrh vrh
<CrazyLemon> tam je kao..prepovedano :)
<idioterna> mislis tam par 100m pod vrhom
<idioterna> ko na jadran vidis_
<idioterna> ?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> tam kjer je ena restavracija
<CrazyLemon> pa klopce so za razgledno točko
<yang> idioterna: a si sou s prkolco za otroke in psa ?
<zdobersek> ... in suni?
<idioterna> letos nism su
 * dz0ny looks around
<idioterna> suni gre loh sama na tako pot
<yang> idioterna: a te ni strah, da bi jo kak kamionar na cesti napicil ?
<zdobersek> no no
<yang> jah lahko jo zbije s ceste dol
<yang> to sem mislu, mal nerodn sm se izrazil
<zdobersek> pol pa tko oblikuj poved
<dz0ny> ce gres po avtocesti :D
<yang> mensezdi kolesarjenje po regionalkah bolj samomor kot pa karkoli drugega, ljudje te lahko zbijejo z avtom v jarek, ze tko je ogromno objestnih voznikov. Na Nizozemskem majo lepo urejene kolesarske poti stran od glavnih cest
<yang> vsak ki obvozi kolesarja, se mora vecinoma umakniti na sosednji pas, in ce mu po sosednjem pasu pripelje avto, bo sel prej v kolesarja kot pa v avto
<zdobersek> zasprintas za prvi tovornjak, pa vozis njegovo hitros
<zdobersek> t
<yang> na zivce mi gredo pa kolesarji, ki sponajo po sredi ceste, ker gredo 50 na uro na regionalki
<yang> mors prov zbremzat z avtom in iti cisto na drug pas da ga prehitis
<zdobersek> penzionisti in traktoristi pa ne?
<yang> traktoristov je zelo malo na regionalkah
<CrazyLemon> ja...bužček moraš it na drugi pas da prehitevaš
<yang> vecinoma gredo z njive domov
<idioterna> yang: ni me strah
<CrazyLemon> ker drugače se prehiteva po istem pasu ane :)
<idioterna> yang: suni ni taka k ti
<idioterna> k te kr vsak loh napic.
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: omejitev na regonalki je 90, tam pa en kolesar 50 vozi
<idioterna> yang: ce bi imel kolo, bi komot prehitel
<CrazyLemon> yang to je 20km več kot traktor
<CrazyLemon> km/h
<yang> idioterna: za kolearje so kolesarske steze
<idioterna> yang: ker mas pa tako storasto napravo
<idioterna> yang: za avtomobile so pa garaze.
<idioterna> yang: ce bi mel kolo bi komot prehitel
<idioterna> ker mas tako storasto siroko napravo
<idioterna> pa pac ne mores
<idioterna> pocakaj, da bo frej
<idioterna> dren delas ti, ne kolesar
<yang> on se mora po pravilih ob kraju vozit
<idioterna> ne
<zdobersek> tud ni nic slabo, ce vozis 50kmh namesto 90kmh
<idioterna> ti se po pravilih sploh vozit ne smes
<idioterna> pa se vseen
<idioterna> k cigani!
<yang> idioterna: zate so itak posebi pravila napisal
<idioterna> no ampak ker si iz geta, se vsi samo razumevajoce nasmihajo
<idioterna> js nobenih pravil ne priznavam
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/anarcho-chicken.jpg
<yang> idioterna: kakorkoli glede na tvojo kolsearsko kariero, si se dolg casa ziv
<idioterna> yup
<zdobersek> mene je ze skotalil po tleh, ker je en kreten sel prehitevat v skarje
<yang> no sicer pa tut Dejan Glavnik je obvozil cel svet s kolesom
<zdobersek> ... po regionalki
<yang> verjetn ma krcne zile zdej
<zdobersek> pa zeno iz Azije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek js sm pa naletel na tipa ki je šel prehitevat iz nasprotne smeri.. čeprav je videl da js vozim po tistem pasu
<zdobersek> (dejansko jo ma)
<idioterna> js tut
<idioterna> z rakitne dol sva s suni vozila
<CrazyLemon> ampak si je mislu tko kot yang "sej mora ob kanalu vozit" .9
<idioterna> pravilno, po desnem robu
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ja sej, taksna je bla pr men situacija
<idioterna> ko sva bla se idiota.
<idioterna> en s ful sirokim dzipom je pa prehiteval kolono v klanec
<yang> idioterna: jst sem drgac obziren do kolesarjev, pocakam in prehitim po sosednjem pasu, ampak marsikdo ni, saj vidis ko ti trobijo
<idioterna> in gledal kaj bova nardila
<idioterna> yang: nisi, ker svinjas zrak.
<idioterna> si sirok, nevaren in na splosno skodljiv planetu
<idioterna> vsaj na ogrozene planike bi lahko mislu, ce ze na otroke v afriki ne mores
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<yang> ok, bom vzel na znanje in bom sel v bosno pogledat, ce majo se kako kocijo iz 19. stoletja, bom zamenjal prevozno sredstvo
<zdobersek> dobr, ampak pejt v Bosno s kolesom
<zdobersek> tam majo sicer zdej visek colnov
<yang> ma, kar rikso bom kupil
<CrazyLemon> če si v bosni s kolesom bodo takoj vedeli da si slovenc :)
<yang> idioterna: ti bi lahk rikso vozil, vids tega se ni v LJ
<yang> 10% od poslovne ideje hocm
<idioterna> zmenen
<zdobersek> dz0ny: mopidy-lux se morva monetizirat
<yang> V Lidlui prodajajo BIO-mleko 3.8%
<yang> Drugace je standard 3.5%
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a se meni samo zdi ali je oitnb veliko bl zanimiv to sezono..
<dz0ny> well 2x sem mogu prevert da ne gledam p0rn
<CrazyLemon> no.. to je bilo itak za pričakovat
<CrazyLemon> ampak zgodba se mi zdi veliko bolj zanimiva
<dz0ny> men se zdi pa da skače
<CrazyLemon> i dont mind some girl on girl action.. thats all natural
<dz0ny> sploh un ge v chicago, next del je pa ze back :D
<CrazyLemon> jah ne skače.. če je pa bila tam samo začasno </spoiler>
<CrazyLemon> je pa bil dobr twist :)
<dz0ny> ending je kul
<dz0ny> pa par easter eggov so vrgli not
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7mX2_163cg
<Pepelka13> Mass Effect 4 Trailer - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Mass Effect 4 Trailer«
<CrazyLemon> .imdb mass effect 4
<jablana> Mass Effect (Video Game 2007)
<jablana> Ocena: 9.4/10 (9,219 glasov) MT: 35 user
<jablana> In a future time, you play an emotionally scarred soldier who must stop a plot to exterminate humanity throughout the galaxy.
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1073668/
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kul game sam moras z v1 zacet ce te zanima zgodba
<dz0ny> nc grem got pogledat
<dz0ny> ln
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny me ne..07
<yang> uf 29-34 stopinj jutri
<upd_> .vreme
<CrazyLemon> vreme kaj?!
<CrazyLemon> mesto napiši je bela cesta!
<CrazyLemon> al pa .pomoč
<CrazyLemon> 34 je bilo tudi danes..tko da nič takega :)
<CrazyLemon> dokler ni vlage je ok
<zdobersek> .vreme Titikaka
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: what now smartypants
<zdobersek> .vreme titicaca
<jablana> Neznana lokacija
<yang> .vreme honolulu
<jablana> Honolulu, HI, USA: 28.33°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Honolulu__HI/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/USHI0026_f.html
<yang> Moj stari je ponavadi rekel "Najprej grem na Honolulu, potem pa na Titicaca"
<yang> .vremelj
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 23°C @09.06.2014 23:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 61%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:45, Kulminacija: 13:02:32, Sončni zahod: 20:52:19
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 39min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> FB(I) hackers warning https://scontent-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/p480x480/1010080_738308006187989_1512121019_n.jpg
<upd> lol
<upd> that must be something big
<yang> http://www.t-2.com/zadnje-novice/2014/05/pri-t-2-kar-do-500-mbit-s.html
<Pepelka13> Pri T-2 kar do 500 Mbit/s
<Pepelka13> »Pri T-2 kar do 500 Mbit/s«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-10
<CrazyLemon> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-rmdtIH5DZGg/U5Y6NXI-clI/AAAAAAAAejM/C4tI1UnuW-c/w700-h487-no/10268617_10152450680904201_4623688723864038726_n.jpg
<zdobersek> what a joke.
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!!!!!!!!
<zdobersek> dem arms https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/1d2df67e82ea50793abb732581ac6d6b/tumblr_n6xuwrjw0Z1ropreyo1_1280.jpg
<sasa84> kihiiii
<sasa84> elow zdobersek ;)
<sasa84> slax0r, si tukej? :)
<slax0r> pa seveda :)
<sasa84> sorči, k ti nism odpisala :)
<sasa84> sem glih neki delala pa nism mogla odpisat...pol pa totalno pozabla :\
<slax0r> ni panike :)
<zdobersek> .yt panika
<jablana> Edo Maajka - Panika (ʘfficial video) (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Sk2ll0aqU ♥3,360 ▶461,992
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek what arms?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: with elbows, and hands
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek scary small arms..barely visible
<CrazyLemon> noge so pa že druga zgodba
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: #ripped
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: najbolj bedno je to, da ma rumena majca prekratke rokave
<zdobersek> in kaze linijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti imaš do komolca rokave ? :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: jst ne, froom pa ja
<CrazyLemon> jah..froom je itak weirdo
<CrazyLemon> sam lej ker psycho look ima
<sasa84> a spet gledate bicikliranje? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek gleda.. če ni giro al pa tour ne gledam
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.3°C
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek slax0r in dz0ny 
<yang> o sasa84
<CrazyLemon> tri đezvice..fensi
<zdobersek> sasa84: nice
 * slax0r siba prot lj
<sasa84> wiii ;)
<sasa84> elow yang ;)
<sasa84> kako penis? raste?
<yang> ja, vedno vecji je
<sasa84> kulči
<sasa84> potrebuje dost zalivanja?
<yang> ne
<yang> pol deci vsak dan
<yang> zdej je se mejhen
<sasa84> vsak dan jih morš zalivat?
<sasa84> to pa kr
<yang> ja
<yang> zdej sem narocil se druge sorte
<yang> lahk ti kako semenko odstopim
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10150455_697005523691607_9189976969175164292_n.jpg neki tacga moram nabavit pol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a bi ti rada mela yangova semena?
<sasa84> joj CrazyLemon ...nimam rada pekočih stvari ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :/
<sasa84> a ti maš rad pekoče? ;)
<CrazyLemon> mam rad čili ja
<CrazyLemon> sriracha je trenutno 'in' pri meni :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: gledal sem v mercatorju pa je niso imeli
<yang> moram it prov v hipermarket ocitno
<CrazyLemon> yang ja..v manjših jih nimajo
<yang> ceprav mam se cilija v prahu za eno leto
<yang> za 2 eur dobim 200 gramov tega
<sasa84> Lol
<sasa84> pravjo, da je pekoča hrana dobra za prebavo pa odpornost (kao prot prehladu pa to)
<CrazyLemon> true that!
<yang> sasa84: pa za dezinfekcijo
<yang> In India, most households always keep a stack of fresh hot green chilis at hand, and use them to flavor most curries and dry dishes. It is typically lightly fried with oil in the initial stages of preparation of the dish. Some states in India, such as Rajasthan, make entire dishes only by using spices and chilies.
<sasa84> yang, bežistan pa tud a ne :>
<yang> haha
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgzGwKwLmgM
<Pepelka13> Queen - Don't Stop Me Now (Official Video) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Subscribe to the Official Queen Channel Here http://bit.ly/Subscribe2Queen Queen - 'Don't Stop Me Now' The official 'Don't Stop Me Now' music video. Taken fr...«
<yang> sasa84: +1
<yang> Dvakrat se mi je zgodilo, da me je poklical nek zbiratelj Queenov in me spraseval, ce mam kaj plosc, posterjev itd. , nek Slovenec
<yang> Sem mu rekel, da imam samo domeno freddiemercury.net
<sasa84> Lol
<sasa84> ;)
<sasa84> ah ja... je že nek toplo :)
<orion1111> toplovodarji majo radi fredija
<orion1111> in obratno
<sasa84> ?
<yang> Men je vsec Freddie in Elton John, pa nisem toplovodar
<yang> Kaksne preference majo pevci, mi je cisto vseeno
<orion1111> ne mislim njihove muzike
<yang> Bil sem na koncertu Elton Johna in je naredil totalen zur
<orion1111> men je pa vsec George Michael
<yang> George Michael je tudi OK
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 en mal že..35° je pri nas :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: savnanje
<yang> CrazyLemon: dobro, vsaj morje mate blizu
<CrazyLemon> yang nope..to je tista 'tadobra' vročina.. mal vlažnosti v zraku
<yang> Kle v Ljubljani je samo vroce ampak se nimas kam dat
<CrazyLemon> yang sej imaš ljubljanico
<yang> ja tja not se zliva kanalizacija
<CrazyLemon> yang kaj pa misliš kaj gre v morje?
<yang> Z Rakove jelse
<yang> Saj je Zupan rekel, da se bomo leta 2009 ze lahko kopali, cak...2009 hmmm
<yang> predvolilne obljube in to
<CrazyLemon> in ti praviš se od 09 nisi še kopal?
<slax0r> http://superuser.com/questions/766399/computer-does-not-boot-often
<Pepelka13> motherboard - Computer does not boot, often - Super User
<slax0r> ^ ce ma kdo kaksno idejo
<slax0r> pravkar sprobal z samo mb+cpu+cooler+psu
<yang> CrazyLemon: nihce pameten se ne kopa na ljubljanici
<CrazyLemon> yang weirdos
<yang> kopali so se 70 let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> pol se pa kopajte na tisti umetni plaži
<yang> predno je bila rakova jelsa
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 28.9°C @10.06.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 53% Veter: zahodnik 4.5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:34, Kulminacija: 13:05:53, Sončni zahod: 20:54:13
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 36min 39s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> CrazyLemon: saj je samo Rakova problem, ko/ce bo tam narejena kanalizacijo, bo v dvdeh letih voda znova cista
<yang> Lahko se kopas visje gor na ljubljanici
<CrazyLemon> yang a tok tisti čefurji v rakovi onesnažujejo ljubljanico?
<yang> ali na izviru na vrhiniki
<yang> Rakova nima kanalizacije in gre vse v reko Mali Graben in posledicno v kanalizacijo
<yang> hocm rect posledicno v Ljubljanico
<yang> Mali graben je podrocje ki ima veliko odtokov manjsih v ljubjanico
<yang> bbl
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lej to pozicijo https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/069451ea5d850aa3924d744abc5c2f29/tumblr_n6xuwrjw0Z1ropreyo2_1280.jpg
<sasa84> ah ja...
<idioterna> btw na ucki je free wifi
<idioterna> pa hrvaske najstnice na solskem izletu
<zdobersek> pa en divjak s kolesom
<CrazyLemon> .imdb super mench
<jablana> Super (2010) 96 min
<jablana> Ocena: 6.8/10 (49,005 glasov) MT: 50/100
<jablana> After his wife falls under the influence of a drug dealer, an everyday guy transforms himself into Crimson Bolt, a superhero with the best intentions, but lacking in heroic skills.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3768753433/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1512235/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a nisi že pokazal to sliko zjutraj?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ne, tist je bla ena druga
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: manj komolcarska
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek čist enaka faca..psycho froome faca :D
<CrazyLemon> .imdb supermensch
<jablana> "Welt der Wunder - Schau dich schlau" Supermensch (TV Episode 2007)
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> Add a Plot
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1045288/
<CrazyLemon> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3074780/
<Pepelka13> Supermensch: The Legend of Shep Gordon (2013) - IMDb
<Pepelka13> »Directed by Beth Aala, Mike Myers. With Shep Gordon, Sylvester Stallone, Michael Douglas, Alice Cooper. A documentary on legendary Hollywood insider Shep Gordon, who fell into artist management by chance after moving to LA straight out of college.«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: as gledu vcerej zakljucek?
<CrazyLemon> evo..tole zgleda kot epic dokumentarec
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..dauphne me ne zanima kaj preveč :)
<CrazyLemon> sm pa vidu da froome zmagal že drugo etapo
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Asunder CD Ripper 2.5 In Ubuntu Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3ojWPJp09LA/install-asunder-cd-ripper-25-in-ubuntu.html
<sasa84> oo LorD_DDooM :D
<LorD_DDooM> o sasa84 kaj bo dobrega
<sasa84> ma bo ...se bo že kej najdl ;)
<sasa84> ti? si kej priden? ;)
<LorD_DDooM> Konec dopusta, treba elat
<LorD_DDooM> delat
<sasa84> Konec? a nimaš šele ta teden?
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, prejšnji teden sem imel
<sasa84> ups :$
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity Tweak Tool Makes Enabling Unity ‘Minimise on Click’ Easier  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/VjXiEn2az8k/unity-tweak-tool-0-7-development-download
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Ubuntu Desktop Next (Unity8) 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Daily ISO Available For Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/wnrYs-BVv5Y/ubuntu-desktop-next-unity8-1410-utopic.html
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> meh.. po flashu telefon dela super.. zdaj pa bootloop kr naenkrat
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox 30 Released, Disables Plugins By Default  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/h9KQmNF2fwQ/firefox-30-released-gstreamer-1-0-support
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Sid Meier's Civilization V Game Available On Steam For Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/P5wclW42BtA/sid-meiers-civilization-v-game.html
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10351654_349422881849448_1857170314643764447_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> jp..piran
<sasa84> oooo kok kjuuuut
<CrazyLemon> sweetkano ane!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dz0ny> romantish
<dz0ny> vas je kej zeblo danes
<sasa84> oh... dz0ny ...
<CrazyLemon> ko sm bil v kleti me je ja
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> vinski?
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> preklet pijanc :)
<CrazyLemon> ni vinska klet..navadna shramba je :D
<dz0ny> pa cak sej si primorc
<dz0ny> men so rekl da primorci nimajo kleti
<dz0ny> sam zidanco
<CrazyLemon> sam ker je en del pod zemljo drug del pa je cca. 50cm debel kamniti zid
<CrazyLemon> zidanice so na dolenjskem
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jablana> V četrtek bo dopoldne še sončno in vroče, popoldne in zvečer pa bodo krajevne nevihte, ki se lahko nadaljujejo tudi v noč na petek. V petek bo delno jasno, nastale bodo krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja. Tam bo še vroče, drugod se bo osvežilo. V soboto bo dopoldne delno jasno. Popoldne bo nastajala spremenljiva oblačnost in krajevne plohe in nevihte.
<CrazyLemon> "Tam bo še vroče"..fckers
<CrazyLemon> lets go ..se enga!
<CrazyLemon> come on zdobersek2!
<zdobersek1> naah
 * CrazyLemon stops ddosing zdobersek and his proxies
<zdobersek> tnx CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> 10x
<dz0ny> .imdb bad neighbors
<jablana> Neighbors (2014) 97 min
<jablana> Ocena: 7.1/10 (38,536 glasov) MT: 68/100
<jablana> A couple with a newborn baby face unexpected difficulties after they are forced to live next to a fraternity house.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi509126681/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2004420/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny baje da je kr kul :)
<dz0ny> bom narocil rac da si ga sposodi
<zdobersek> Ocena: 7.1/10
<zdobersek> not that cool
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek not cool for you but cool enough for most of us :)
<zdobersek> yes, the plebs
<CrazyLemon> .imdb dude wheres my dog
<jablana> Dude, Where's My Dog?! (2014)
<jablana> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jablana> A young tween named Ray is left at home to watch the family dog, Harry, to prove to his parents that he is not, as they say, "irresponsible." But, before he knows it, curious Harry runs out...See full summary »
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3109200/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny moj računalnik ne najde sosedov da bi si sposodil :)
<CrazyLemon> fajn bi bilo če bi naučili betty kako si sposoja filme :D
<CrazyLemon> pol bi ji sam napisal 'betty sposodi si neighbors' :)
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/151955486
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Franja is for normal people near Mali Losinj | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> zakaj tak detour ?
<CrazyLemon> učka -> buzet -> in si že v sloveniji :)
<zdobersek> ce si ze bil na vrhniki bi kamot cez horjul potegnu
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/moja-generacija/pohlepni-pastirji-se-igrajo-drzavo/336833
<Pepelka13> "Pohlepni pastirji se igrajo državo" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »" Ne maramo tujcev, v rit jim lezemo in med seboj se ne maramo. Pa kako mora biti taka skupnost sploh narod? To je skupek privatnikov ," razmišlja igralec in režiser Marko Derganc.«
<idioterna> zdobersek: zmankval mi je baterije
<idioterna> pa sm nenadoma ful naravnost zacel vozt
<zdobersek> se zgodi
<idioterna> sej nakonc sm pa po lublan ovinke delu k kr ni blo 300
<yang> Hm a je komu jasno kako se na forumih vstavi slika tam pise da je tag [img]http://...[/img] sem probal to narest pa ne deluje... ?
<upd_> yang, mogl bi delat
<yang> ja ampak ne deluje samo HTML taga, tako da se da iti na link
<upd_> [img]http://shrani.si/f/10/lE/29KHKOJK/meseci.png[/img] to men sliko prikaže
<yang> pol pa ocitno so neke druge syntaxe na forumu, ker drugim normalno prikazuje slike
<upd_> dej url
<upd_> slike
<yang> daj probaj tole vstavit
<yang> http://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10150455_697005523691607_9189976969175164292_n.jpg
<upd_> prikaže sliko
<yang> pol je nek problem v forumu
<upd_> vrjetno mogoče ga dol url zmede al pa kak ' [ ] :p
<upd_> dolg*
<yang> upd_: a ti das to na koncu posta, al mors met potem se kaksen text ?
<upd_> nisem dal nobenga teksta sam tist [img]..
<Sky[x]> kaj me je pa ta clanek spomnil na stare case ko so bli scannerji za exploite :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.dionach.com/blog/cmsmap-%E2%80%93-a-simple-cms-vulnerability-scanner
<Pepelka13> CMSmap – A simple CMS vulnerability Scanner | dionach
<CrazyLemon> yang čist možno je da ignorira bbcode in sprejema simple html
<CrazyLemon> tko da  probaj <img src="http.." />
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Sid Meier’s Civilization V Now Available on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/r1WbsrWLOEo/sid-meiers-civilization-v-now-available-on-linux
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=noMPX_If8u0 haha
<Pepelka13> Cloak app used to avoid people - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »CNN's Samuel Burke shows us how an app allows users to avoid people. More from CNN at http://www.cnn.com/ To license this and other CNN/HLN content, visit ht...«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-11
<napsy> dan
<yang> heh kaksen spam sem dobil "Microsoft se pojavile vašo e-pošto 900.000 dolarjev. pošljete podatke, ime, telefonsko številko in državo"
<idioterna> kr dobr sm spal
<idioterna> zacuda
<yekwol> idioterna, thumbs up! pri taki voznji verjamem
<yekwol> idioterna, kolk si pa sjeban
<idioterna> ma ni sile
<yang> idioterna: kok si pa prevozil v enmu dnevu ?
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/151955486
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Franja is for normal people near Mali Losinj | Times and Records | Strava
<yang> uf
<yang> ze z avtom je dolga, kaj sele z biciklom
<yang> dober si
<idioterna> sej sm mal zavijal
<idioterna> nism su po najkrajsi poti
<idioterna> tist je sam 240km
<yang> mislim da z avti se gre skozi tunel ucko
<idioterna> ja pa ne z losinja
<idioterna> z brestove gres prot opatiji pa si v ~35km na avtocesti
<yang> jst sem bil na losinju leta 2003
<yang> pa se mi je zdela ful dolga voznja, na trajekt smo cakali se kaksno uro
<CrazyLemon> kako bo bil zjeban če se je večino časa z ladjo peljal :>
<yang> zanimivo je to, da je mali losinj vecji od veli losinja :)
<yang> no pa tm je tut en most (dvizni) na omisu
<yang> k se gre iz cresa na M.L.
<idioterna> omisu? :)
<idioterna> tist je osor
<yang> a se ne rece Omis ?, pozabil sm
<idioterna> omisalj je na krku, ampak na drugi strani kot most
<yang> na Krku si relativno hitro, ker je most zgrajen, za na Cres je pa samo Trajekt
<idioterna> mhm, skoda da ni mostu ane :)
<yang> vprasanje ce bi bilo izvedljivo, zaradi razdalje
<yang> pa smiselno...
<yang> trajekt itak vozi nonstop, samo kolona avtov caka ponavadi, tko da ne prides na prvega vedno
<idioterna> s kolesom vedno prides na prvega
<yang> ja to pa
<yang> a si mogu kaj doplacat za bicikl ?
<idioterna> 21 kun
<yang> jst mam se 300 kun
<yang> ampak dvomim da bom sel se kaj na hrvasko
<yang> nazadnje so mi hotli dat sobo k je bla eno kategorijo slabsa, kot una ki sem jo vplacal, sem se prov skregat moral na recepciji
<CrazyLemon> pol jih dej idioterni.. jih bo že on porabu če ti nimaš namena :)
<yang> ni problem, tut sosed gre dostkrat na hrvasko
<yang> jst bom su raj v avstrijo na dopust
<idioterna> v avstrijo so se visji prelazi
<yang> ja
<yang> mas pa ogromno bike-parkov
<yang> urejene kolesarske poti, tudi po hribovjih
<idioterna> to mas tut na hrvaskem ze
<idioterna> pa hrvaska je lepsa
<yang> lepsa ? to je relativno
<idioterna> ne, se da kr objektivno pogledat
<yang> ne vem kaj manjka avstriji recimo, saj so zelo EKO drzavica
<idioterna> majo sicer se velik za nardit, ampak so na pravi poti
<idioterna> btw na meji ni vec polcajov
<idioterna> na njihovi strani
<idioterna> sam se nasi morjo sengen vahtat
<CrazyLemon> od kdaj? :)
<yang> en policist je vedno
<idioterna> ne vem, niti k sm su dol niti k sm su nazaj ni blo nobenga
<yang> vcasih tudi dva
<idioterna> ja sam je bil v obeh primerih na nasi strani
<CrazyLemon> js nazadnje ko sem Å¡el s kolesom so bili
<speed-> idioterna, njihovi so skup z nasimi
<idioterna> ja
<speed-> ampak to je itak samo se 'formalnost'
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja sej ko sm su js par tednov nazaj tudi
<yang> zadnjic ko sem sel cez mejo, sta bila na malo-obmejnem oba policista, na vecjem prehodu pa samo eden.
<speed-> celo ti lokalni prehodi
<idioterna> zdej pa samo se pr nasi trafiki
<speed-> tisti vecji tam jih je valda puno
<yang> na unem vecjem je bil slovenski policist
<CrazyLemon> torje 25.5 so Å¡e vedno bili vsi tam
<CrazyLemon> vsak na svoji strani
<CrazyLemon> .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<idioterna> ja, js sm bil pomoje en tedn prej
<speed-> drugace pa mene je tudi ze cistilka na hrvaski strani prek spustila 10+ let nazaj :p
<idioterna> zdej sm pa su cez brod na kupi dol
<idioterna> pa ni blo na njihovi strani nobenga
<CrazyLemon> no mogoče ti manjši prehodi šparajo pa majo sam enga
<idioterna> pa cez starod nazaj
<idioterna> pa tut ni blo nobenga pr njih
<idioterna> sam pr nas en
<yang> ej neki se mi je hecn zdel, hrvati eni vozjo z lucmi, drugi brez, ceprav mislim da je pravilo da moras imeti luci 24ur
<speed-> yang nevem ce
<yang> tabla je
<yang> na mejnem prehodu,  poglej naslednjic tam ti pisejo omejitve hitrosti in za luci
<yang> o speed-
<yang> erm sasa84
<sasa84> oj yang
<speed-> hm nazadnje ko sem bil prek ni bilo
<speed-> ampak ok zdaj ko nimamo vec goric grem 1x na leto :p
<sasa84> povej yang
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem če :)
<yang> sasa84: na privat
<speed-> madzari so meli za luci ze pred 20 leti
<speed-> ko smo se jim smejali :)
<speed-> ce ne vidijo pri svetlem :p
<idioterna> za luci?
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> sej zdej bojo hmal ledice povsod
<idioterna> kar je cist kul
<speed-> ja saj je prav to
<idioterna> js mam tut ledice na biciklu
<idioterna> zadnja zdrzi 100 ur, sprednja pa okol 20
<idioterna> oz. 8 na full power
<idioterna> ampak sveti ko HID :)
<yang> speed-: ja se bolj hecno je blo , da so imeli obvezne luci v skandinaviji ko imajo pol leta prakticno skoz dan....ampak to je res brezveze, ker ni manj nesrec, mislim da so ravno avstrijci ugotavljali....slabe vozne kulture ne bos ti popravil z lucmi in pri nas je ful slaba vozna kultura
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ce smo pa balkanci
<speed-> :p
<idioterna> to ni res
<idioterna> ful je manj nesrec ce so skos przgane luci
<speed-> samo pri nas mi je najbolj smesno to
<yang> Zadnjic mi pravi ena gospa, da si na Svedskem kaznovan ce odpres artikel v trgovini predno ga placas in ker je dolga leta zivela na svedskem, da jo cudi zakaj pri nas odpirajo artikle predno jih placajo, pa sem si mislu tocno to
<speed-> da doma se obnasamo kot zivali, gremo recimo samo v avstrijo
<speed-> pa se cist drugace obnasamo :)
<yang> idioterna: ni manj nesrec
<yang> idioterna: mislim da avstrijci nimajo 24/7 za luci
<CrazyLemon> yang samo v zimskem času morajo met hrvati podnevi prižgane luči.. ko govorimo o avtih :)
<CrazyLemon> ob prestopu na DST pa ni obvezno
<yang> CrazyLemon: jaz sem videl tablo in je pisalo 24h pa luci so ble narisane zravn
<yang> na hrvaskem
<CrazyLemon> yang zihr si bil pozimi tam :p
<yang> ne vem pa ce sem prav videl, na hitro sem se peljal mimo
<yang> ampak eni so vozili z lucmi drugi hrvatje pa ne
<idioterna> majo ta znak ja
<idioterna> pa velik jih ne vozi z lucmi
<idioterna> yang: je manj nesrec
<CrazyLemon> (1) Na motornim vozilima za vrijeme vožnje danju moraju biti upaljena dnevna ili kratka svjetla, u razdoblju zimskog računanja vremena.
<yang> idioterna: mislim, da avstrijci nimajo 24/7/365 obvezne luci ker so ugotovili da s tem predpisom ni bilo nic manj nesrec....pri nas bi lahko imel luci se na strehi pa zaradi slabe vozne kkulture ne bi nic pomagalo
<idioterna> to je cist res, ampak nesrec je manj, ce so luci prizgane ves cas
<yang> lohka recem, da avstrijci res vozijo najbolj zgledno v celi evropi
<yang> marsikje sem se vozil
<zdobersek> avstrijci, pa kolesarji na #ubuntu-si
<yang> pa tud italjani lepo peljejo po avtocesti v mest
<yang> a pa bolje da ne gres, tam se rinejo z vseh strani
<idioterna> yang: tezko to reces
<CrazyLemon> seveda..sej bi tudi opico lahk nauču da vozi po avtocesti
<idioterna> avstrijci sicer niso grozni, ampak dalec najbolj lepo se obnasajo v severni nemciji pa na danskem
<zdobersek> ^ proof
<idioterna> sicer mi pa tut v sloveniji vsake tolk kdo ustav pred prehodom za pesce
<yang> mislim po avtocesti kar upostevajo omejitve italjani tut, vecinoma. Pri nas mas pa te idiote, k ti blenda od zadaj ponoci, pol ce se mu ne umaknes v 3 sekundah te pa po desni prehiti, men je ena zenska celo to priznala da tako vozi
<idioterna> kokr se to neverjetno slis
<idioterna> je res
<idioterna> v avstriji si kaznovan prakticno vsakic ko tko vozis
 * CrazyLemon ustavi na prehodu za pešce! še posebej če je tam oseba v kratkem krilu
<idioterna> pr nas pa enkrat na par let, ce nonstop tko vozis
<idioterna> a, to je fora
<idioterna> bom zacel nosit
<yang> haha
<CrazyLemon> definitivno boš opazil spremembo v obnašanju drugih!
<speed-> samo kaksne kazni majo v avstriji
<speed-> je smeh
<idioterna> ja niso neki uibr
<idioterna> samo placas zelo pogosto, ce si butl
<yang> idioterna: ej meni so v borovljah ustavili 7 metrov pred zebro, jst sem ze gledal, kaj tip tok delec ustavlja a ne pripelje do zebre, oz. zakaj me kar ne povozi :)
<idioterna> ja, zakaj pa ne bi?
<CrazyLemon> yang na AC italijani upoštevjao ker pri njih merijo povprečno hitrost in če pelješ hitreje dobiš kr lepo kazen.. :)
<idioterna> mislm js sploh ne vidm fore zakaj ne bi tko vozu
<idioterna> v avstriji majo pa zmeri vec teh oko-zone
<yang> kle dobesedno delas samomor ko gres cez zebro in upas da te nekdo ne bo povozil, ker dokler nisi na zebri ti sploh nihce ne bo ustavil, pa kolikokrat me obvozjo po drugem delu zebre pa hupajo
<idioterna> k mors jit 80 po avtocesti da je manj svinjarije
<idioterna> yang: ja butli so
<idioterna> pesec ima vedno prednost
<idioterna> ne glede na zebre al pa semaforje al pa karkol
<speed-> na avtocesti je nima :p
<idioterna> ker pesec ne rab izpita
<idioterna> tut na avtocesti jo ma
<speed-> jaz sem enkrat skoraj zgazil enega
<speed-> ko je prek po avto cesti sel
<speed-> pa ga sploh nisem videl, drugi so mi rekli
<idioterna> vsaj js nism nikjer v zakonu vidu dovoljenja, da pesca lahko zgazis, ce hodi tam-pa-tam
<speed-> ko smo se v lj pelali
<idioterna> jsm vidu enga v crni obleki k je skakal gor pa dol ponoci
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej to so pol italjani ugotovili, da lahko hitro vozijo, vmes gredo na kavico pa potem dalje sibajo :)
<speed-> in bi bil kriv pa jebal jeza, ker je nek bedak sel preko avtoceste...
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> kaj pa ne gledas na cesto!
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne piše tudi da ga ne smeš če hodi tam kjer je prepovedano za pešce!
<speed-> sem gledal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<speed-> samo resno ga nisem videl
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pise
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: 4. clen!
<CrazyLemon> link me!
<idioterna> pa lih ne da se mi no
<idioterna> zprcp
<idioterna> al kva je ze zdej
<CrazyLemon> !g zprcp 4. člen
<Pepelka13> Z A K O N O PRAVILIH CESTNEGA PROMETA (ZPrCP) - Uradni list ... http://www.uradni-list.si/1/content?id=101702
<speed-> sicer pa vozil sem nekoc ko najvecji bedak :)
<speed-> dan danes pa vozim bolj kot penzionist :)
<yang> ah idioterna pesec nima kaj delati na cesti rezervirani za motorna vozila, ok, lahko je na odstavnem pasu, pa se to mora iti za ograjo
<idioterna> ja, mora
<idioterna> ampak ker pesec ne rabi izpit za pes hodit
<idioterna> ti nihce ne more garantirat niti tega, da on to ve
<idioterna> ti ga pa vseeno ne smes zgazit.
<yang> a ves kaj se je nama zgodilo, ko smo se peljali mimo enega tujca ki je stal ob avtocesti, klice prijateljica na AMZS in pravi "tukaj stoji en tujec, ali lahko pridete pomagat" pa un operater pravi "Gospa kar poklicite na DARS" pa ona pravi "Ali ni vasa dolznost da obvestite DARS itd. ali moram jaz zdaj iskati pristojno institucijo za stanje na cestah, 15 minut sta se menila"
<yang> se stevilke od DARSA ji ni vedel oz. hotel povedat
<speed-> SLOVENIJA
<speed-> :)
<yang> ker klicala je zato, ker lahko bi un tujec imel prazen mobitel oz. karkoli
<yang> pa se otroka je imel
<yang> pa stal na odstavnem pasu
<speed-> ce lahko dobis pri nas kazen za vse
<yang> uni na AMZS pa taki ignorantje
<idioterna> zakaj pa na amzs klice?
<idioterna> to valda klices 113
<yang> resda so oni "privat" firma, ki pridejo na pomoc samo ce si njihov clan, je rekel pol "gospa ali boste vi placali intervencijo"
<yang> ja bolje bi bilo ce bi 113 klicala, ni se spomnila
<yang> ceprav uni bi ti spet rekli "gospa kar na dars poklicte, avtoceste niso v nasi pristojnosti"
<speed-> yang ma verjetno bi oni naprej javili
<yang> zdaj pa pomisli, da tujec klice, pa ga tkole usmerjajo
<yang> ko je men avto crknil v nemciji sem klical ADAC in je bil v 15. min. pri meni
<speed-> jaz jih ponavadi poklicem ce je kaj takega pa naprej sporocijo
<yang> in mi ni nic racunal
<yang> nekaj olja je dolil
<yang> in sem placal samo za olje
<speed-> res? :)
<yang> ja
<speed-> kul
<yang> mislim
<yang> naredil je izjemo
<yang> drugace bi moral placati da je prisel
<yang> morda ker sem bil clan AMZSja takrat ne spomnim se vec
<speed-> mozno
<speed-> stari mene so nevem koliko oskubili
<speed-> tu pri teh bs3 blokih
<speed-> so mi volan spizdili
<speed-> amzs je 500metrov stran
<speed-> pa nevem koliko sem placal 30k tolarjev
<speed-> mater jim jebem :)
<yang> speed-: v avto so ti vlomili v BS3 ?
<yang> si mel pa res smolo
<yang> jaz ze pol zivljenja tu parkiram pa so mi samo pred leti spizdili nov radio ven, ker ga nisem snel, od takrat ni nic bilo
<yang> mel sem avto na pol razsraufan tudi zunaj pred blokom pa niso nic ukradli z njega
<speed-> ja
<speed-> spizdili so mi volan
<speed-> desen airbag pa radio
<speed-> :)
<yang> jao
<yang> smola
<speed-> grda ja
<yang> ja vcasih so kradli airbage po narocilih
<speed-> en dan prej smo bili pune pijani, pa me kolega zjutraj klice da naj grem po njega nekam
<speed-> pridem do avta zjutraj
<speed-> nekaj mi sumljivo
<speed-> jah ni volana :)
<yang> zoprno, dobro ce se ti to pred domom zgodi je se nekako, ampak ce pa nekam gres v drugo mesto pa da imas potem tako smolo je pa sranje
<yang> sosedu so v spaniji spizdili avto
<yang> pred hotelom
<yang> pol sem mu bukiral avion za nazaj
<yang> cez 5 dni ga klicejo da so avto nasli
<yang> in je sel nazaj ponjga 1700 km dalec
<yang> neki mulci so se gonili z avtom tam, dokler ni bencina zmanjkalo
<speed-> :)
<speed-> te je mel dosti benzina hah :)
<yang> aja
<yang> ukradli mu niso nicesar razen ene plisaste igracke in fotoaparat starinski
<speed-> eh jaz sem mel same probleme v lj
<speed-> dokler nisem lj tablice gor dal
<speed-> te pa sem lahko pusto avto kjer koli
<speed-> :)
<speed-> na plocniku sem enkrat mel parkiranega
<speed-> v rozni
<yang> speed-: aja to je zdaj irelevantno ker tabllice lahko prenasas skupaj z nakupom avta, vsaj vcasih je bilo tako
<speed-> yang to je bilo na novo takrat
<speed-> poslusaj to
<speed-> trije avti so bili v vrsti
<speed-> mojega pajek odpelje
<speed-> ces, da sem preblizu krizisca bil
<speed-> pa je bil en avto se naprej :)
<speed-> a ne moj je kriv
<yang> eh, jaz nazadnje ko sem dobil lisico sem jo dobil na Krku, parkiral sem narobe na modri coni, in pol listek tam na sipi "gospodine zovite broj .... za otvaranje lisjaka"
<speed-> :D
<yang> zovem un broj, pa pride en tip iz trgovine pa mi odklene lisico pa pokasira nevem 500 kun
<speed-> ehhe
<yang> to je kr en montiral tam tko da je mal sluzil
<speed-> saj ko so mi tablice spizdili
<speed-> ves da mi je bilo pod cast dat gor lublanske
<speed-> pa vprasam policaja kaj zdaj
<speed-> pa mi on pravi ti se kar domov pelji
<speed-> sem rekel ok, samo daj mi nek papir da si mi to poveda
<speed-> jah tega pa nemorem :)
<speed-> tip je dejansko hotel da se peljem v prekmurje brez tablic
<yang> pa tej hrvati majo polno fint za kasiranje kazni, baje tut radarje blokirajo na 65, tam kjer je 60 omejitev pa potem kasirajo, tut ce vozis 55, saj ne mors dokazat
<speed-> in se avtoceste ni bilo, pa od maribora do nas ziher dvojni policaji nonstop :)
<speed-> yang kaj pa sele v srbiji delajo :)
<idioterna> to je kr en hearsay
<yang> mah nazadnje sem skoz po omejitvah voozil na hrvaskem, edin zarad luci nisem bil 100% a naj jih mam prigzgane al ne, ker sem videl da eni vozjo brez luci
<idioterna> do mene so hrvati zmeri ful prjazni
<idioterna> js pa do njih
<idioterna> in luci je pametn met skos przgane
<speed-> in ja kot pravi idioterna
<idioterna> ker se te bols vidi.
<speed-> jaz sem mel vec problemov z nasimi policaji kot z tujci
<speed-> kjer koli sem bil :)
<idioterna> no tut z nasimi se nism mel tezav
<yang> speed-: mene ze 10 let niso policaji ustavli
<yang> pr nas
<yang> lahk bi brez izpita vozil skoz
<speed-> kaj so meni enkrat delali
<speed-> na pocivaliscu v lopati
<speed-> 3ure so mi avto premetavali
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> to so cariniki?
<idioterna> mislm zakaj bi ti pa polcaji to delal?
<yang> speed-: ja si ze sumljiv jim zgledal ali cudno disal :)
<speed-> nevem kaj so bili
<speed-> samo kak sem kaj pameten bil
<speed-> so mi takoj da lahko gremo takoj na teste za droge
<speed-> :D
<speed-> te pa sem rajsi bil tiho
<speed-> ker bi tam vec testov oprabil kot sem na studiju haha :)
<yang> idioterna: cakaj ti bom mail forwardiral o tistih hrvaskih radarjih
<speed-> idioterna, mislim da so bili neka carinska varianta ja
<idioterna> hvala, ni treba
<idioterna> loh ti pa js forwardiram mail o tem kako slovenski polcaji streljajo na audije.
<idioterna> al pa lubenice mecejo iz avtomobilov.
<idioterna> loh se tut kej tretga zmislm.
<speed-> in mislim da so malo sli preko pooblastil
<speed-> se kurca sem jim kazal :D
<speed-> jaz pa moj negdanji cimer :)
<yang> no, pa za vse ostale ki hodite na Hrvasko z avti, da boste bolj pazljivi http://jp.si/Nasa_lijepa_Hrvatska.doc
<idioterna> no sej, pol ste kvit al kaj :)
<idioterna> yang: joj no
<speed-> ja hehe
<idioterna> ti pa tut vse verjames uradnim medijem.
<speed-> ampak mislim da so nekoga cakali
<speed-> ker so bili zelo razocarani
<speed-> ker niso nic nasli
<speed-> pa 2 uri so mi tezili
<speed-> ce mam kaj naj jim dam
<speed-> pa nebo ovadbe
<speed-> :))
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] Izbor brskalnika, ki ni klon Google Chrome  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41825/#p41825
<idioterna> so bli pa zlo obupani
<idioterna> a si jim reku da majo na pumpi verjetn alkohol, da bo za prvo silo
<yang> a niso mogli nic najti v dveh urah speed-
<speed-> yang cist nic
<yang> idioterna: haha
<speed-> saj droge so iskali
<speed-> rizle so nasli
<speed-> pa nek odpad trave za kero itak nebi mogel dokazat kaj je
<speed-> :)
<speed-> pitaj boga ce je sploh bila trava
<idioterna> aja eh
<idioterna> js nimam nc tega v avtu
<yang> eh se spomnim, da vcasih ko je bila ppopularna Izola, so policaji vedno zjutraj pred diskoteko ustavljali
<idioterna> se na biciklu nimam nc.
<speed-> ma jaz sem 100%
<speed-> da so me zamenjali z nekom
<yang> nc, grem malo ven
<speed-> pazi da te nebo kap :)
<yang> Aja, ce boste rabli kaj za "Mrezno tehniko" obstaja ena firma v LJ, ki ima trgovino schrack.si
<yang> morda vas vecina hodi v Tech Trade
<idioterna> sej trzinski tech trade je cist kul
<idioterna> un v centru je pa k konrad
<speed-> jaz pa mislim da bo najboljse, da poiscem pilota od klime
<speed-> ga iscem ze 2dni mater :)
<yang> mislim da tale schrack ima artikle iz nemske proizvodnje
<speed-> vsaj on/off bi lahko meli tipko na klimi...
<yang> medtem ko tech trade ma kar precej kitajske robe
<yang> kar se tice kablov in podobnega
<CrazyLemon> speed- sej obstaja ponavadi en emergency mode :)
<CrazyLemon> na klimi
<speed-> ma nima nic vse sem pogledal
<speed-> zdaj grem pilot poiscem pa ga zvezem k klimi :)
<yang> idioterna: jst recimo 20 metrov kabla opticnega pr techtradeu nisem mogel dobit, pr schracku pa
<idioterna> aja to pa mozno ja
<idioterna> niso neki zlo stocked
<sasa84> vidm da je treba yang vprašat, če kej rabš ;)
<sasa84> yang je kot rumene strani+ ;)
<CrazyLemon> tudi njegov nick zveni dokaj rumeno
<CrazyLemon> ane sasa84
<CrazyLemon> bloody racists!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<idioterna> racing again!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGXHVlEklgQ
<Pepelka13> Dumb and Dumber To - Official Trailer Premiere - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon premieres the exclusive trailer for "Dumb and Dumber To" starring Jim Carrey and Jeff Daniels. Get more Dumb: Dumb and...«
<CrazyLemon> ni to to!
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MLUvOtqTmYM
<Pepelka13> "Tight Pants" with Jimmy Fallon & Jennifer Lopez - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »One town isn't big enough for two people with tight pants. You can pre-order Jennifer Lopez's new album and book at: http://bit.ly/jloamazon Subscribe NOW to...«
<sasa84> to je to CrazyLemon ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne bom tega gledal !
<yang> CrazyLemon: kul, prvi del mi je bil vsec https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwcVJMvVWDA
<Pepelka13> Dumb and Dumber - Toilet Scene - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »the toilet scene from dumb and dumber«
<CrazyLemon> prvi dej je bil smešen ja
<idioterna> .potres
<jablana> M 0.8 > 1.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @09/06/2014 21:33:03  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.40+N,+15.03+E
<idioterna> to ni blo to
<idioterna> je kr dobr zatresl
<CrazyLemon> .potresi
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> si prepričan da ni bil kamion? :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ker je monitor rukal sever-jug
<idioterna> ene 2 sekundi
<CrazyLemon> ne na arso ne na http://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/europe/ ne piše nič o potresu
<Pepelka13> Latest Earthquakes in europe
<yang> heh lih prejle sem s sosedo govoril, prav da so nasi bloki dost iz zeleza narjeni in prakticno nobenga potresa ne cutimo, zadnjic k je blo 4.2 oni sploh ni cutila
<yang> pa tut gradnja iz 70ih let je ze bolj potresno varna, najslabs so grajeni bloki od povojnega obdobja do 1970. ker ni bilo protipotresne gradnje
<dz0ny> .potres
<jablana> M 2.2 > 9.km  V od DOMŽAL @11/06/2014 11:39:22  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.72+E
<yang> leta nazaj je bla stolpnica pri FDV katero so morali podreti, ker ni ustrezala protipotresnim standardom
<idioterna> to bi znal bit to ja
<idioterna> dz0ny: s kje pa to pobiras?
<yang> idioterna: a ti ze 2.2 cutis  ?
<idioterna> ja lih v pravi smeri je bil i guess
<dz0ny> arso
<idioterna> da mi je ful monitor majal
<CrazyLemon> z arsota pobira
<idioterna> aja sej arso je mal pocasn glede tega
<idioterna> mislm da par minut traja predn se pojavi
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> so tud neki javni urlji do teh naprav
<dz0ny> sam rajš ne :)
<CrazyLemon> če so JAVNI! zakaj pa ne!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LiBRE! 25 je dostupan za preuzimanje  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41826/#p41826
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install Copy.com Client In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint Via PPA (Cloud File Storage, Sync And Sharing Platform)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/mFf3u8m9eMA/install-copycom-client-in-ubuntu-or.html
<zdobersek> .ping
<zdobersek> ping
<jablana> zdobersek: pong
<zdobersek> .potres
<jablana> M 2.3 > 8.km  V od DOMŽAL @11/06/2014 11:39:21  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.12+N,+14.71+E
<dz0ny> http://potresi.herokuapp.com/
<Pepelka13> Potresi - ARSO
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Fix Copy.com Indicator Menu For Ubuntu 14.04 Or 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/HSqOo3DIr2Q/fix-copycom-indicator-menu-for-ubuntu.html
<CrazyLemon> ole!
<napsy> ola!
<zdobersek> olu!
<napsy> that's not a thing!
<zdobersek> !g olu
<Pepelka13> Slike za poizvedbo olu olu
<dz0ny> http://forecast.io/atlas/#temperature-europe
<Pepelka13> Forecast Atlas
<sasa84> yang-xy, huh! ;)
<sasa84> pa nis kr en no ;)
<sasa84> aja, je pa res, d si male ja
<yangxx> sasa84: tkole bo bolj pravilno ;)
<napsy> vam je kj vroc? :P
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> the heat never bothered me anyway
<yangxx> napsy: kr ja
<yangxx> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 34°C @11.06.2014 15:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 30%  pretežno jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:17, Kulminacija: 13:02:55, Sončni zahod: 20:53:33
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<yangxx> za vikend bo ohladitev
<napsy> js pa uzivam v klimi :D
<yangxx> jst ne maram klime
<yangxx> se vedno prehladim
<yangxx> tut v avtobusih poleti, prides gor iz +35 noter pa +15 sofer vozi v puloverju
<yangxx> za po mestu v avtu ne prizigam klime, sam na relacijo
<yangxx> Zoo Ljubljana http://www.delo.si/assets/media/picture/20140611/djvu_1734336_petancic_tlo-zoo.jpeg?rev=2
<yangxx> Junijski vročinski rekord je znašal 35,6 stopinje Celzija, izmerili pa so ga v Ljubljani 11. junija 2003. V Novi Gorici so 12. junija 2003 izmerili 37 stopinj Celzija.
<zdobersek> jebemti, se julij ni
<yangxx> idioterna: Letošnja pomlad je bila najtoplejša v tem stoletju, količina padavin pa je bila spomladi v Ljubljani z 227 litri na kvadratni meter nekoliko pod povprečjem.
<yangxx> zdobersek: bols da se navadimo na 35-40 pocasi...
<zdobersek> yangxx: pocasi ...
<yangxx> zato pa jaz ne maram kaj dosti morja, ker je vedno tako soparno, raje grem nekam blizu hribov, kjer se shladi
<yangxx> v ljubljani se nimas kje ohladiti, razen na bazenu
<napsy> tivoli, gres nekam pod senco
<yangxx> pa se teh je 90% manj kot jih je bilo ko sem bil jaz otrok, pravijo da niso donosni
<yangxx> napsy: tivoli/roznik ja
<yangxx> za kaksen zgodnji sprehod je fajn
<yangxx> http://www.easyhealthfit.com/si4ajRh7/
<Pepelka13> Zdravniki so osupli – v samo 4 tednih je Angelina Jolie izgubila 13 kg
<Pepelka13> »Angelina Jolie je odkrila skrivnost njene izjemne diete – uporablja izdelek, ki zavira apetit«
<yangxx> heh morebiti je razlog da je shujsala ta, da ima zenska raka
<yangxx> kaksne bedarije majo na uradni delovjni strani, bannerje za neke tretje strani
<idioterna> yangxx: v tem stoletju? :)
<idioterna> najtoplejsa v zadnjih 14 letih se men ne zdi nek impresiven rezultat :)
<idioterna> also, kako teb rata kliknt na tok ocitn scam?
<zdobersek> Jolie fan
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> "poglejte kaksne vrecke za sesalce uporablja angelina jolie"
<idioterna> jsm shujsu v enem dnevu 3 kile
<yangxx> je vsa voda izu tebe odtekla
<idioterna> to ni k sm sprot pil
<idioterna> nonstop ubistvu
<idioterna> 12 litrov sm spil
<yangxx> kaj pa pijes ponavadi med tako dolgotrajno voznjo ?
<idioterna> en bidon mam ponavad vode, en pa sladke+slane vode
<zdobersek> .yt radler ten dam
<jablana> Laurens ten Dam geeft een rondje voor het peloton. (nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyUAoCdNU6U ♥231 ▶103,708
<idioterna> pa ponavad mam en paketk dextrotov pa par frutabel
<idioterna> na tok dolgi voznji pol na ksni pumpi se ksn sendvic kupm
<yangxx> a ni tko da bi mogu pit izotonicno bolj, torej slano vodo ?
<idioterna> a ti beres kaj js napisem?
<yangxx> ja
<idioterna> well?
<yangxx> torej samo malenkost slane imas
<idioterna> en bidon ja
<idioterna> to je en liter.
<zdobersek> ksne bidone pa mas?
<idioterna> vec je nima smisla tovort
<zdobersek> kanister od ficka?
<idioterna> ma ne vem neke cheap z bike24
<idioterna> magnum pise gor
<idioterna> srecu sm tipa pa zensko na potovalnih biciklih k sta mela enake
<idioterna> na isti trajekt smo sli
<idioterna> sm jima senkal 1 liter mrzle vode
<idioterna> k sm 2x1.5l kupu
<idioterna> pa nism mel kam dat enga ekstra litra
<idioterna> loh bi si ga na glavo zlil :)
<yangxx> pa kok je blo vroce preko 32 skoz ?
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> cak bom screenshot naredu
<sasa84> http://time.com/2856867/man-alone-in-las-vegas-airport-kills-time-by-lip-syncing-celine-dions-all-by-myself/
<Pepelka13> Celine Dion All By Myself Las Vegas Airport Video - TIME
<Pepelka13> »All by himself«
<idioterna> yangxx: http://bou.si/rest/losinj-ljubljana.png
<zdobersek> 43 stopinj
<zdobersek> a to je blo zraven onih solark na ekskurziji?
<idioterna> ne tist je blo na vrh
<idioterna> tm je kr hladno pihal pa senca je bla
<idioterna> 43 je blo med vzponom k je blo sonce v zenitu pa ful pocas sm su gor
<idioterna> ene 5-6 na uro
<idioterna> unih najstnic drugac nism vidu
<idioterna> sam slisu sm vrescanje
<yangxx> ja idioterna sem gledal link od strava
<yangxx> a strava naj bi kaj pomenilo ?
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> a ne poznas besedne zveze "strava i užas" ?
<yangxx> ne poznajem
<idioterna> podobn k "strah in groza" pr ns
<yangxx> ok
<yangxx> torej je hrvaska spletna stran v osnovi ?
<sasa84> joooou LorD_DDooM :D
<idioterna> sicer strava po svedsko pomeni "to strive"
<sasa84> ooo idioterna ;)
<idioterna> zivjo sasa84
<sasa84> kako si? :)
<idioterna> doma :)
<sasa84> priden ;)
<orion1111> jag talar svensk
<CrazyLemon> "strava u ulici brijestova" :)
<yangxx> aja to je v murglah
<zdobersek> strava maria
<CrazyLemon> anyway..zunaj je 36°
<CrazyLemon> tko da je en mal vroče :)
<idioterna> mhm
<zdobersek> bozcek
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> tale PC pa tudi ne pomaga
<zdobersek> ko bi le imel moznost se shladit
<CrazyLemon> vodo sem že pil
<CrazyLemon> a si mislu na tuš?
<zdobersek> a je APU brez ventilatorja? :>
<CrazyLemon> a-a :(
<CrazyLemon> fan2:           506 RPM  (min =    0 RPM) CPUTIN:         +37.5°C
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: http://bou.si/rest/hot-javor.png
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a je to tvoja temperatura? :D
<idioterna> od garmina na balanci
<idioterna> js nism bolan :)
<idioterna> hm ceprov
<idioterna> loh bi si zmeru ane
<idioterna> let's see
<CrazyLemon> anyway..js sm pri 39° šel iz slo v rovinj in sm crknu pri limskem kanalu :)
<zdobersek> idioterna: to je od dans?
<CrazyLemon> res je blo fckin vroče
<zdobersek> zakaj se nisi v morje vrgu?
<zdobersek> zakaj se v morje ne vrzes danes?
<idioterna> k sm doma
<CrazyLemon> koliko krat si ti Å¡el cel slan na kolo? :)
<zdobersek> idioterna: ne ti, limun
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ker je vroče! pa gužva!
<idioterna> zdobersek: od danes je to ja
<yangxx> CrazyLemon: ciliji so veseli vrocine
<CrazyLemon> v morje se gre po sedmi uri zvečer
<yangxx> rastejo kot nori v zadnjih dneh
<CrazyLemon> yangxx moj največji je tam okrog 30cm :)
<idioterna> 36.4 mam pod pazduho
<idioterna> za mert v anusu mam pa neustrezen sedez trenutno pod sabo
<yangxx> CrazyLemon: plod ze ?
<CrazyLemon> yangxx ah kje.. začetek jeseni oz. konec poletja bo komaj
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a maš digitalni termometer?
<idioterna> ja
<CrazyLemon> ker če ja..pol dvomim da lahk meriš v anusu temp.
<idioterna> zakaj?
<idioterna> aja ne sej nimam tacga medicinskega
<idioterna> navadnga s sondo
<zdobersek> mhm, ker v anusu se meri sam s steklenim termometrom, z zivim srebrom
<CrazyLemon> aja..no pol pa lahko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek edino pravilno je ane
<idioterna> ne stekam cist dobr zakaj bi blo drugac
<idioterna> u starodu sm kupu ene medeksove frutabele
<idioterna> kr dobre so
<idioterna> "beljakovinska ploscica" pise gor
<CrazyLemon> proteinske ploščice
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> right..torej niso niti blizu frutabel :D
<yangxx> ja po 2 eur so pri nas, mal drage ampak dobre
<CrazyLemon> kupiš verjetno tri frutabele za ceno ene te medeksove
<idioterna> dunno
<CrazyLemon> majo tudi napitke
<idioterna> ne gledam na ceno k mam mastercard
<yangxx> jaz jih ne kupujem, ker so pšredrage
<CrazyLemon> 0.5l je se mi zdi okrog 4€
<yangxx> ja
<yangxx> vse zivo ima medex, sam je drago
<idioterna> to je pa tko k uni veganski jogurti
<idioterna> iz soje al kva ze
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a beljakovinske napitke?
<idioterna> sam je res dobr
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ja
<idioterna> pa 200 kalorij na 50g
<idioterna> kr nice
<yangxx> tist beljakovinski napitek mora biti hladen, ker je delno iz mleka, jaz sem toplega spil in ni bil dober
<yangxx> kot sladkano mleko ima okus
<yangxx> lahko si ga tut sam pripravis, z navadnim mlekom, medom, pa uni dodatki pol
<idioterna> to bom se kupu
<idioterna> drugac pa kolega ponavad iz spara prnese neki za 19 centov
<yangxx> a si ze pod magicno mejo 100 kg
<idioterna> k je iz tacga paperja
<zdobersek> sami kemiki
<idioterna> yangxx: ja 94.7 sm mel ko sm domov prsu
<idioterna> sam to sm bil res mal dehidriran
<idioterna> zdele mam 96
<yangxx> 19 centov napitek
<yangxx> to je pa poceni
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> frutabela
<idioterna> mislm
<yangxx> aha
<idioterna> ploscica iz sadja v en papir zavita
<yangxx> frutablea je okol 43 centov drgac
<idioterna> tak k ga kr pojes
<idioterna> aja dunno kok je frutabela
<idioterna> sej tega ne pozrem tolk da bi se poznalo
<idioterna> enkrat al pa dvakrat na teden grem tok dalec da rabm sabo nosit hrano
<yangxx> jst vem da je tok, k sem hotu kupit cel zavitek ko so ble po 39, pa jih niso imjel
<yangxx> je dobra zadeva za hiter snack
<yangxx> na sihtu al pa kjerkol
<CrazyLemon> idioterna tist ima mal kalorij..je pa dobrega okusa :)
<idioterna> ja 200 na 50g ni mal
<CrazyLemon> idioterna govorim o tisti ploščici iz sadja :)
<idioterna> mislm ni neki uibr ogromno tut no ampak za ploscico k ma not vse zivo
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> tist je fino za basat se ja
<idioterna> da nimas obcutka da si lacn
<CrazyLemon> tiste so kr ok ker se ne stopijo ko je vroče
<CrazyLemon> fyi..ne priporočam črnih frutabel :)
<orion1111> vcasih so mel frutabele z okusom pomarance
<orion1111> zelo dobre
<idioterna> zakaj ne crnih?
<idioterna> pomarancne sm zanc enkrat vidu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna stopijo se.. zelo hitro :)
<idioterna> ja crne so edine veganske
<CrazyLemon> veganske? :D
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> brez mleka al kva
<idioterna> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> a misliš da ne mešajo mleka v čokolado? :)
<idioterna> pojma nimam
<idioterna> js nism vegan :)
<idioterna> js sam ucas kupm za kolege pa je velik veganov
<idioterna> pa hocjo crne
<CrazyLemon>  Lahko vsebuje sledove: lešnikov, mandljev in mleka.
<CrazyLemon> in ko piše 'lahko' to v industriji pomeni 'vsebuje' :)
<speed-> lahko pa si kupo pol izdelek pa ni :p
<yangxx> CrazyLemon: crne frutabele tut meni niso vsec, tista cokolada je za moj okus pregrenka
<yangxx> kaj pa une ploscice, k pise proteini gor ? neke ameriske ?
<yangxx> idioterna: veganska cokolada je pa kar ok, una od fairtrade, sam je draga, drgac je pa iz kakava narjena, brez mleka
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: bou, ne spoznam se
<idioterna> js ne kompliciram :)
<speed-> uporabla tu kdo redis?
<speed-> eh nevermind
<zdobersek> never did
<yangxx> idioterna: to majo tako neko trojno marzo za te veganske cokolade pr nas, jaz jo samo za darilo kupim ko grem na obisk k veganom
<speed-> kaj te dajo njim v cokolado namesto mleka? :p
<yangxx> milka je cisto ok, za se posladkat
<yangxx> speed-: saj v osnovi je delana iz kakava
<speed-> ja vem samo kaj dajo namesto mleka
<yangxx> ne vem, olje ?
<speed-> ker recimo one 90%+ kakav cokolade
<speed-> so crap od crapa
<speed-> :)
<yangxx> ja une so mocne
<yangxx> men niso vsec
<speed-> meni so tudi grozne
<yangxx> saj te tut so malo bolj strong
<yangxx> pomoje namesto mleka dajo sojino mleko, rizevo nekaj takega
<speed-> eh ti vegani so cudni :)
<yangxx> cudni so tukaj, v indiji jih je cez 80 %
<speed-> eh to dvomim
<speed-> stari ti ne jedo nic
<yangxx> so dolocene pokrajine kjer so vecinoma vegetarjanci
<speed-> pa dobro naj bodo vegeterjanci
<speed-> to se nekak gre skos
<speed-> no meni nebi slo :-)
<yangxx> fora je da so tam malo tradicionalno bolj k zelenjavi nagnjeni ker meso se v vrocini hitro pokvari in vcasih niso imeli hladilnikov
<speed-> ja saj ampak vegani ne jedo nic kar pride iz zivali
<zdobersek> sasa84: 1!
<yangxx> gor na severu v mongoliji pa so bolj mesojedi
<speed-> se pravi jajca mleko nevem whatever :)
<sasa84> wiii zdobbieeeee :***
<yangxx> ker je hladneje
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek 
 * zdobersek gre v skrinjo po sladoled za sasa84
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek *moj moj*
<yangxx> sasa84: je fajn, k nimas prave konkurence tule :)
<speed-> kako le :p
<speed-> sasa84 verjetno si ena zadnjih slovenk na ircu!
<speed-> :p
<sasa84> fantje, a je to res extra čudno, d ena bejba uporabla ubuntu pa še irc zravn?
<speed-> dying population :)
<sasa84> računalničar na faxu me je gledu k dab z lune padla
<yangxx> sasa84 je odprtega duha :)
<speed-> ne pa glej saj to se ceni
<zdobersek> pa dober kafe skuha
<sasa84> ni mogu verjet pa skoz me je sprašvou pa zakaj, pa kako pa gor in dol...
<sasa84> k sm mu pa povedala, da sem v VB inštalirala arch, sem bla pa res extra weirdo
<speed-> na kerem faxu to :)
<sasa84> speed-, am...
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čudno je sam irc :)
<sasa84> speed-, ... teološki :P
<speed-> hm
<speed-> zdaj pa nevem ce te naj jemljem resno ali ne :)
<idioterna> sej teoloski faks ni dost drugacn k drugi neresni faksi
<sasa84> haha :D
<idioterna> 11:59< pingo>  Kandidat: obleka ali barvno usklajeni suknjid in hlade v barvah od temno sive do drne ali temno modre; srajca svetlejse barve s kravato oz, metuljdkom; temni devlji in nogavice, ki so barvno usklajeniz obleko. Svedanosti neprimemo obledenemu/i
<idioterna>               kandidatu/ki se ne dovoli pristop k zagovoru.
<idioterna> 11:59< pingo> Carko wtf se greste strojniki
<idioterna> ravno danes je nekdo bral kako morajo bit strojniki obleceni na zagovoru diplome
<idioterna> jaz bi prisel v razcufanem kombinezonu cist zasmeranem pa zaoljenem
<idioterna> "dobr dan, a je tukej strojna? sm prsu zagovort!"
<speed-> heh
<CrazyLemon> nekdo za kerga je c=d :)
<sasa84> pr nas nimamo dress code... sem pa valda pršla v taki bl poslovni oblekci :D
<idioterna> a latex
<speed-> kak te nimate na teoloski
<speed-> celo zenske :D
<zdobersek> masno ogrinjalo
<sasa84> haha :D
<speed-> a niste v nune oblecene pa vsak dan na kolenih?
<speed-> :p
<zdobersek> ne, na kolenih so otroci
<sasa84> speed-, če bi pršou na kšn štud. žur, kjer so teologinje...bi zihr takoj spremenil mnenje o zategnjenih teologinjah :P
<CrazyLemon> oh no he didnt
<sasa84> oh yes he did
<idioterna> kaj to pomen, da ste lahke?
<sasa84> da znamo žurat idioterna ;)
<idioterna> ja men to nc ne pove
<idioterna> js ne znam
<idioterna> i had fun once
<idioterna> it was awful.
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da dostikrat v pravem položaju omenjajo boga
<yangxx> idioterna: haha
<sasa84> hahahaha CrazyLemon :D
<sasa84> +1 !!!
<sasa84> :D
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sam zanimiv
<idioterna> js pa nism se nikol boga omenju
<idioterna> pa partnerka tut ne.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti ga?
<speed-> sasa84 pa cuj
<idioterna> "o fak" mogoce vcasih
<zdobersek> ne more govorit s polnimi usti
<sasa84> ja speed- :D
<speed-> saj negre se za to
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dejmo sam reč da sm marsikaj že izustil :D
<sasa84> zdobersek, huda :>
<speed-> pa mogoce sem bil na kkai vasi zurki
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: that's right, no need to swallow
<speed-> pa ce niste bile tak oblecene kak sem rekel
<speed-> kak bi naj vedel
<speed-> heheh :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats what he said!
<idioterna> kva, to so same beljakovine
<idioterna> valda pojes to
<zdobersek> mhm, protein shake
<idioterna> bols k sirotka
<sasa84> ja CrazyLemon ...a si kolesar al ne :P
<idioterna> al kva ze prodajajo
<speed-> sasa84 samo resno vprasanje je dosti zensk na teologiji ali kaj?
<sasa84> večina
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a je boljše kot medexova beljakovinska ploščica??
<yangxx> jst poznam par teologinj pa niso nc zategnene
<sasa84> teologija je ratala izrazito laiška in izrazito ženska ;)
<sasa84> yangxx, a sem šteješ tud mene? :P
<speed-> ja nevem vprasam
<yangxx> tud
<speed-> nisem jaz dosti na fax hodil :p
<speed-> niti na svojega, tak da nevem kak je okoli :)
<sasa84> a si hodu v lj al v mb?
<speed-> lj
<speed-> pa nisem glih hodil no
<yangxx> pa dost folka se tut zanima za duhovnost, jogo in podobno, niso zategneni
<speed-> bil sem parkrat, celo par izpitov naredo :p
<sasa84> v glavnem... računalničar na naši enoti v mb ni mogu verjet
<sasa84> o, pridn speed-
<speed-> in letos
<speed-> ce bo vse po planu
<speed-> bom v 11 letih mojega pridnega studija
<yangxx> na linux konferencah je dost bolj zategnen folk
<speed-> koncal 2 letni program haha :)
<yangxx> pa odpilen
<sasa84> jeeeeej speed- ....to je blo res speedy :D
<speed-> zdaj mi ze grozijo
<speed-> da mam cas dokonca leta samo ker se te ukine :))
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ma ni neki zlo okusno no
<sasa84> hahahaahah
<idioterna> tko da ze mora bit healthy as fuck
<speed-> samo mi ze 3 leta to posiljajo :p
<sasa84> speed-, držimo tačke
<speed-> eh nimam jaz casa za to
<speed-> nic letim malo z biciklom okoli
<zdobersek> se en!
<idioterna> prevroce je za bicikl
<idioterna> i should know, i've been out there.
<speed-> ha pa jaz sem hitrejsi od vrocine!
<speed-> :)
<yangxx> research my ass http://www.delo.si/zgodbe/fotozgodbe/sporni-japonski-kitolov.html
<Pepelka13> Sporni japonski kitolov
<Pepelka13> »Japonska je menda od leta 1988 pod pretvezo raziskovalnega programa Jarpa II na Antarktiki ubila več kot 10.000 kitov.«
<zdobersek> 'We are researching how far these spears penetrate through whale skin.'
<yangxx> ma zarad teh azijcev je vecina vecjih zivali na robu izumrtja
<yangxx> njihovi afrodiziaki iz vsega mogocega
<yangxx> gledal sem oddajo o nosorogih, edina moznost za prezivetje v rezervatih je da jim odrezejo rog, potem so manj zanimivi za lovce
<yangxx> rog pa gre v sef
<idioterna> yangxx: ti pa tut vse uradnim medijem verjames
<yangxx> videl sem dokumantarec
<yangxx> kaj nebi verjel, saj je bilo prikazano kako jim z motorko odrezejo rog
<idioterna> ja, uradni dokumentarec
<idioterna> v resnici to americani posnamejo da bi tebe preprical da so azijci bedni
<yangxx> slo se je za ohranitev vrste, v okviru fundacije je bil posnet dokumentarec
<idioterna> ja ja
<yangxx> zivali so tam po rezervatih res ogrozene  strani teh divjih lovcev, ki pa iscejo samo priloznost za zasluzek
<idioterna> ti si kr zatiskej oci
<yangxx> en nosorog jih letno stane skor miljon dolarjev, za vzdrzevanje, na enga nosoroga pride 10 cuvajev :)
<idioterna> ja pa nej vse pobijejo
<idioterna> problem solved
<yangxx> to ko beres pol kako nek filmski igralec donira par miljonova taki fundaciji da pokrijejo stroske vzdrzevanja to drzi
<idioterna> this planet isn't big enough for the both of us.
<yangxx> drugo je al ti jes kravo al pa konja, ki jih je na pretek, al pa neko ogrozeno vrsto kot so kiti al pa kaksna tretja vrsta
<yangxx> oz. gojis zivali za pelcmontle ki so neuzitne za pojest
<idioterna> ja, drzi
<idioterna> ampak v resnici je tut krave pa konje jest sporno
<idioterna> no pa sej
<idioterna> meso zdej znamo ze sprintat tko da ne bo vec dolg treba
<yangxx> ja ok, je sporno ce si hindujc, ce si krscanar pa ni
<idioterna> ne, sporno je ne glede na tvoje osebno prepricanje
<yangxx> oz. ze zarad samega zdravja je mogoce meso sporno z teh ogromnih farm
<idioterna> ni sporno zarad ljudi ampak zarad zivali
<yangxx> ker se to vzreja na nehumane nacine
<idioterna> se ja
<idioterna> sam sej so zivali
<idioterna> niso humanoidi.
<yangxx> ja zivali ne grejo v nebesa
<yangxx> taka je dogma
<idioterna> ja pa je wrong
<yangxx> ja
<yangxx> je
<idioterna> jsm enkrat gledal film o psu k gre v nebesa
<yangxx> ampak tko je ze 2000 let wrong
<idioterna> tko da vem da je res
<idioterna> mislm da grejo
<yangxx> jst sem pa gledu the simpsons, ko je bil Bart pr zupniku, pa je vprasal ce gre njegov pes v nebesa, pa macka, pa robotek
<idioterna> ja pa kaj je pa reku zupnik
<yangxx> da zivali ne gredo
<yangxx> nevem bi rad slisu uradno pojasnilo,  ker nevem zukaj ne grejo, nebesa so zgleda samo za ljudi
<idioterna> to je vse fake
<yangxx> ampak na lastne oci sem videl, da zivali tudi sanjajo ce temu tako reces, nekaj se jim dogaja da mjavkajo, mukajo in lajajo v spanju
<yangxx> torej podobno lahko custvujejo kot ljudje
<yangxx> mi smo samo razvili intelekt do neke visje mere
<yangxx> zelje imamo pa se vedno podobne, po hrani, toploti, parjenju itd. nismo dosti razlicni od drugih zivali
<yangxx> pokorili smo si jih do te mere, da jih lahko jemo, zmislili smo si pa kup nekaterih zadev za katere pravimo da so humane
<yangxx> razne nauke in prepricanja in miljon izumov , a se vedno smo primitivni
<yangxx> mogoce bodo enkrat prisli marsovci pa bodo nas pojedli to bi blo fajn
<orion1111> kdo bral Potovanje Duš?
<yangxx> orion1111: sem slisal da je zanimivo, nisem pa prebral
<orion1111> priporočam
<yangxx> kdo je avtor ?
<orion1111> Michael Duff Newton
<yangxx> bom pogledal, ko bom kaj na cajtu
<idioterna> men je to z dusami vse larifari
<idioterna> pa nimam deathwisha od marsovcov
<idioterna> se pa zavedam da je konec zivljenja v tem osoncju neizogiben
<idioterna> celo vesolje je fucked.
<idioterna> ce je kdo prevec vesel lahko prebere
<idioterna> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future
<Pepelka13> Timeline of the far future - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yangxx> idioterna: ce bi se ti bolj z duhovnimi praksami ukvarjal ti morda ne bi blo tok brezveze
<idioterna> ja, pol bi bil tut js full of shit :)
<yangxx> ker pa te to podrocje ne zanima pa ze apriorij zavracas
<idioterna> ker vem da je fake
<idioterna> ne glede na to kok se ukvarjas, it doesn't reflect any facts
<yangxx> kako ves da je fake, o zadevah o katerih nic ne ves, a si sprobal ?
<idioterna> ukvarjanje z duhovnostjo nima vrednosti.
<idioterna> sem sprobal
<idioterna> vem da je fake
<idioterna> prebral sem dalec prevec
<idioterna> veliko bolje bi lahko svoj cas porabil
<yangxx> ja mogoce bi lahko zasluzil 20% vec imetja
<idioterna> ja super
<idioterna> kako zelo duhovno
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> vem kaj misls
<idioterna> ti misls da bi lahko mel vec imetja ce bi cas porabil drugace
<idioterna> ne, js mislim predvsem na to da lahko z duhovnostjo zbullshitas ogromno denarja iz ljudi
<yangxx> ja ocitno bos kaj odnesel na drug svet
<idioterna> imel bi vec znanja, ce bi iskal drugje.
<idioterna> nobenega drugega sveta ni
<idioterna> ni pa nepomembno, kaj ustvaris na tem svetu
<idioterna> ker bodo s tem ziveli se naprej
<yangxx> pomembno je kako kvalitetno prezivis cas
<idioterna> ja, z duhovnostjo ga ziher ne prevec kvalitetno
<yangxx> kako ves ?
<yangxx> jaz poznam ljudi ki pravijo da veliko bolj kvalitetno zivijo odkar se ukvarjajo z duhovnostjo
<idioterna> ker je duhovnost najbolj egoisticna stvar na svetu
<idioterna> ja, ce to poves brez ovinkarjenja lahko reces "boli jih kurac za vse, sam se sami s sabo se ukvarjajo"
<yangxx> dobro brezplodna debata za nekoga ki v nic ne verjame
<idioterna> zakaj bi moral pa v karkoli verjet?
<idioterna> saj lahko preveris
<idioterna> po zaslugi zelo pametnih ljudi ki jim je za duhovnost praviloma zelo malo mar imas danes to dejansko na voljo
<yangxx> pr jogi lahko razvijes take tehnike k se tebi sploh sanja ne
<idioterna> od duhovnosti mas pa posilstva v indiji
<idioterna> ja, res se mi ne sanja
<idioterna> da slismo kake tehnike lahko razvijes
<yangxx> preberi si knjigo o jogi
<idioterna> a lahko z jogo popravis televizijo?
<idioterna> a lahko z jogo nahranis koga?
<yangxx> pravjo da doloceni jogiji sploh jejo ne
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> absolutno.
<idioterna> pa letajo po zraku
<idioterna> pravjo da vcasih tudi koga k zvezdam odnese in potem hodi po 8000K vroci povrsini modrega hipervelikana.
<yangxx> jst se ne ukvarjam z jogo
<yangxx> sem pa marsikaj prebral in slisal
<idioterna> ne ves kaj zamujas
<idioterna> js sicer se ukvarjam z jogo
<yangxx> ti bolj telovadis
<idioterna> ampak zabit pa nism.
<yangxx> jog imas 100 vrst
<idioterna> mhm
<yangxx> moja soseda tudi hodi na jogo, pa pravi da se nic v duhovnost nepoglabljajo
<idioterna> jaz sem se ze dalec prevec poglobil v duhovnost
<yangxx> to je samo raztegovanje pol
<idioterna> tako da zelo dobro vem, da je vse samo bullshit
<yangxx> ja ampak znaanost ti ne ponuja vsakega odgovora, samo do neke mere razjasni zadeve
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> a od tam naprej si mors pa zmislt neumnosti?
<idioterna> al pa se hujs, iz njih potegnit pravila in potem od drugih zahtevat, da se jim podredijo?
<idioterna> to tko ne gre
<yangxx> ne
<yangxx> enostavno je
<yangxx> vse je samo stvar treninga in studija
<yangxx> saj ce gledas une shaoline
<yangxx> ti teh zadev ne bi mogel po enem letu izvesti
<yangxx> uni pa to trenirajo 20 leet
<yangxx> mogoce znajo se marsikaj drugega kar ne pokazejo
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa hotu izvajat take neumnosti?
<idioterna> "20 let sm treniru da se loh za nos obesm na obesalnik"
<yangxx> pac so bolj fokusirani na te zadeve, ti pa si dober v ITju pa na biciklu
<idioterna> good for you.
<yangxx> heh
<idioterna> kako pa to komurkoli koristi?
<yangxx> ampak kao ti ves da je duhovnost bullshit, ok razumem ce bi prakticiral neko duhovno prakso 10 let pa bi pol rekel "nic nisem potegnil iz tega bullshit je" pol bi razumel, to je tko kt da jaz ne bi imel izpita za avto in bi znal samo bicikel vozit in polovico prometnih znakov sploh poznal ne bi
<yangxx> pa bi se delal pametnega okol prometnih predpisov
<idioterna> zelo dobro vem da je duhovnost bullshit
<yangxx> jst se ne zanimam ful za duhovnost, pa ne trdim da je bullshit, v bistvu o marsikateri stvari o kateri nimam pojma ne bom rekel da je bullshit
<yangxx> mogoce je pa le kaj dobrega v njej
<idioterna> ja, js pa vem da je bullshit
<idioterna> sicer razumem, da ne mores men verjet na besedo
<idioterna> ampak mislm da svoj cas lahko bolje porabis kot sem ga jaz
<yangxx> idioterna: primer , pred 10 leti sem imel dolocena prepricanja o glasbi da je bollshit, z leti pa sem pogruntal da ni bullshit, mnenja se tudi menjajo scasoma
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> na kaksen nacin bi pa glasba lahko bila bullshit?
<yangxx> dolocen zanr glasbe
<idioterna> to je stvar okusa
<yangxx> no saj
<idioterna> jaz nikomur ne pravim, da se ne sme ukvarjat z duhovnostjo
<idioterna> jaz samo vem, da vse tisto, kar duhovnost je, je bullshit
<idioterna> poleg tega da gre za skrajno egoisticno pocetje
<yangxx> ampak npr. glasba ki jo forsirajo na komercialnih radijih je vecinoma bullshit, ne mors rect da so stance visok glasbeni dosezek, v tem se verjetno strinjava
<idioterna> kaj je pa stance?
<idioterna> pa js mam doma val 202 v kuhni, da slism ce je atomska vojna.
<idioterna> poslusam vcasih tut radio student, ampak redko
<yangxx> idioterna: ti imas seveda lahko svoje prepircanje da so dolocene zadeve bullshit, ampak ljudje se razlikujemo v mnenjih, hvalabogu saj smo v demokraciji, drugace bi bili v enopartijskem sistemu
<idioterna> aha ker prej ko smo bli v enopartijskem sistemu se pa mnenja niso razlikovala?
<idioterna> dejstvo, da imam prav, s tem nima nobene zveze, btw.
<idioterna> iz duhovnosti pridejo taki absurdi pol
<idioterna> kot so chemtraili
<yangxx> enmu se bo zdelo da uzivanje mesa ni sporno, drugemu se bo zdelo sporno, vsak ima lahko svoj prav
<idioterna> ja, nej ma
<yangxx> ni absolutne resnice
<idioterna> ampak dejstvo je da en ma prav, en pa nima
<idioterna> seveda je absolutna resnica
<yangxx> eh
<idioterna> samo vrednote so razlicne
<idioterna> enmu se zdi prav prasica zaklat, enmu pa narobe
<yangxx> v eni kulturi je nekaj prav kar je drugje narobe
<idioterna> ampak un k se mu zdi narobe ima prav, ker prasic poseduje dovolj samozavedanja, da ob takem pocetju trpi.
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak kulture nimajo nobene zveze z nicemer
<yangxx> recimo ze pr bontonu v indiji ce si zadovoljen s hrano moras rignit po obroku pri nas pa se smatra za nevljudno :
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> kaj ti to pove?
<yangxx> da so pac navade drugacne
<idioterna> no, ti js povem: absolutno nic.
<idioterna> ko to ves, nimas niti enega uporabnega podatka vec
<idioterna> razen ce mislis potovat po indiji, potem pride prav
<yangxx> al pa ce gres v indijsko restavracijo
<yangxx> :)
<idioterna> ce pa ves da voda na 6000m nadmorske visine zavre pri 80 stopinjah
<idioterna> pa to vedno velja
<idioterna> al pa ce ves da je hitrost zvoka ~350m/s
<yangxx> ja, fizikalne lastnosti so pogojene glede na planet
<idioterna> hm?
<yangxx> na marsu voda ne zavre pr 80 stopinjah
<yangxx> ker je drugacna atmosefera
<idioterna> s planetom to nima kej dost zveze
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> pritisk je tist kar vpliva na to kdaj voda zavre
<yangxx> ja
<idioterna> pa na hitrost zvoka tut
<yangxx> jaz moram it
<yangxx> lp
<idioterna> srecno
<sasa84> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=372050512949784&fref=nf
<Pepelka13> Sun Gazing | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »1. Film bats hanging upside down.2. Flip footage.3. Add music.Result - DANCING BATS VIDEO! :)Follow Moon Gazing«
<Sky[x]> eh ja
<Sky[x]> prov nv kaj bi se lotil nardit za diplomsko
<Sky[x]> nek web app v php ...
<orion1111> jst sm ugotovil, da je sym2 dost bolj pocasen kot pa asp.net mvc
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/derGeruhn/status/476764918763749376
<Pepelka13> Twitter / derGeruhn: <script class="xss">$('. ...
<Pepelka13> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<orion1111> naredil sem isto stvar v asp-ju nato pa se v sym2
<yangxx> idioterna: naslednjic samo raje napisi "za duhoivnost se ne zanimam" oz. "nimam pojma o duhovnosti", namesto da pravis "duhovnost je brezveze". Nihce ti ni kriv, ce se ne zelis poglobiti v zadostni meri v to, da bi kaj bolje razumel zadeve
<idioterna> tvoja napaka je, da ti mislis, da se jaz nisem poglobil
<idioterna> zadeve razumem odlicno in zato lahko kvalificirano recem, da je bullshit.
<yangxx> ti si samo nekaj knjige bral, ko si imel 18 let, ce te prav razumem ?
<yangxx> dejansko pa poznas zelo malo ljudi ki se bavijo z duhovnostjo
<yangxx> Niso vse samo racunalniki pa bicikel
<yangxx> ves kaj bi bilo fajn, da bi se tvojadva otroka zacela zanimat za duhovnost, ko bosta polnoletna, bi ti dala malo vetra potem
<yangxx> mogoce se bosta pridruzla kaksni sekti, poznam eno zensko ki je tako naredila pa so jo celo zivljenje v reali vzgajali
<yangxx> ocitno ji je nekaj manjkalo
<idioterna> poznam dalec prevec ljudi, ki se ukvarjajo z duhovnostjo
<idioterna> tisti, ki niso bebci, so preracunljivi oportunisti
<idioterna> ce dovolj dolgo sprasujes, prej ali slej ugotovis, katero od obojega je posameznik
<idioterna> mene nic ne bi motilo, ce bi se moja otroka ukvarjala z bullshitom
<yangxx> eh pri vsaki zadevi je lahko kaksen oportrunisti, to je kot bi rekel, vsi duhovniki so prevarantje
<idioterna> dejansko je to res
<idioterna> lahko je prevarant, lahko je pa slaboumen
<idioterna> drugih moznosti ni
<yangxx> heh
<yangxx> ok
<idioterna> ker je tisto, kar uci druge, bullshit.
<yangxx> zdej smo v dobi interneta ja
<idioterna> zdrav in iskren clovek tega ne more.
<yangxx> in je vse drugo bullshit
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> a internet pa ni bullshit? :)
<yangxx> ne
<idioterna> seveda ne
<idioterna> internet je orodje
<yangxx> ce ga uporabljas v pametne namene
<idioterna> orodje za vse zivo pocet
<idioterna> duhovnost je pa orodje z enim samim namenom
<idioterna> prepricat se, da ni tako hudo, kot je v resnici
<idioterna> no, eni jo uporabljajo tudi za manipuliranje drugih ljudi
<yangxx> ja
<yangxx> trudi
<idioterna> kaj pa se?
<yangxx> povsod so prevaranntje lahko
<idioterna> to je res
<idioterna> ampak v duhovnosti ni nicesar
<idioterna> prazna je
<idioterna> pa v resnici ze dolgo casa popolnoma nepotrebna
<yangxx> so cele kulture ki bazirajo na duhovnosti ali ti mislis da res tako slabo zivijo, v praznini, jebenti saj si hodil po mongoliji ajim  kaj manjka ?
<idioterna> ker zdaj ze imamo pravilne odgovore na vprasanja, ki jih kao odgovori duhovnost
<yangxx> prazni smo mi
<idioterna> ti si nor
<idioterna> ti sprasujes mene, ce ljudstvu, kjer 80% prebivalstva zimo komaj prezivi vsako leto, kaj manjka?
<yangxx> v osnovi so srecni
<idioterna> ja, kurjave, za zacetek.
<yangxx> nic jim ne manjka
<yangxx> razen denarja
<idioterna> srecni so tudi otroci, ki umrejo za aidsom
<idioterna> a jim kaj manjka?
<idioterna> trivialno je preizkusit, ce jim kaj manjka
<yangxx> vidim da se nisi nic naucil po potovanju v aziji, jaz se nisem bil tam pa sem slisal kako so zadovoljni tam
<idioterna> ja, od bullshiterjev si to slisal
<idioterna> tistih, ki ti hocejo prodat duhovnost
<idioterna> ki kao vse resi
<idioterna> brat od moje prjatlce iz mongolije je pri 29. letih umrl za pljucnico
<idioterna> molitve mu ocitno niso koristile.
<idioterna> mu bi pa ena skatlca antibiotikov
<yangxx> mu je bilo pac tako namenjeno
<idioterna> prfuknen si.
<yangxx> ce bi se rodil v sloveniji bi ga pozdravili
<idioterna> a se ti sploh zavedas, kako zaljivo je to?
<yangxx> mu je bilo namenjeno da se tam rodi
<idioterna> rect da je neki tretji osebi, ki je ne poznas, namenjeno umret?
<idioterna> pri 29. za akutno pljucnico
<idioterna> nisi normalen
<idioterna> prevec se z duhovnostjo ukvarjas
<idioterna> potem pa postanes tako govno od cloveka, ki mu je vseeno za druge
<yangxx> ti pa bill gates bosta pozdravila afriko
<idioterna> samo da sam sebe potolazi
<idioterna> ja, bova
<idioterna> ti pa zgleda da ne
<yangxx> a ves kaj je v teh cepivih ?
<idioterna> se ti zdi, da je afriki namenjeno umirat
<idioterna> ja, vem
<yangxx> pojmna nimas ocitno
<idioterna> seveda vem
<idioterna> ampak ti beres "uradne medije" in gledas "youtube" in ti je vse jasno
<yangxx> ja to kar sio prebral na njegovi strani
<idioterna> o cepivu nimas najmanjsega pojma, zato verjames vsakemu bullshitu
<idioterna> se posebej ce je v duhovnem fontu napisano
<idioterna> jasno je, da cepivo resi na milijone ljudi in da zaradi cepljenja ljudje lahko normalno uporabljajo kontracepcijo in da se stanje v afriki hitro izboljsuje
<idioterna> ampak ne, tebe skrbijo sestavine cepiv, ki jih ne razumes
<idioterna> ker si prebral clanek od idiota, ki je po petih minutah ugotovil, da gre za zaroto
<yangxx> idioterna: ej ves koliko ljudi utone ko se sverca v evropo z ladjami , a bo bill gates za africane boljse ladje naredil da se bodo lazje svercali ?
<yangxx> pac vsakemu je namenjeno nekaj
<idioterna> ne, on bo za africane naredil vse, kar lahko, da jim ne bo treba svercat.
<idioterna> niti sebe, niti cesarkoli drugega
<idioterna> kar je prav
<yangxx> ja naredil bo to, da bodo postali sterilni preko cepiv
<idioterna> retardiran si
<yangxx> in se bo zmanjsala nataliteta
<idioterna> pizda.
<idioterna> kako lahko takemu bullshitu verjames?
<idioterna> a zdaj razumes, zakaj ne prenasam duhovnosti?
<yangxx> sem mislil, da znas uporabljati internet
<idioterna> ravnokar si trdil, da cepivo povzroca sterilnost
<idioterna> kar je bullshit.
<yangxx> ja preberi si malo vtipkaj v google
<idioterna> vem da znate bullshit objavljat na internetu
<idioterna> vasa smola je pa, da jaz vem kaj je bullshit, kaj je pa resna znanost
<idioterna> sem studiral tudi molekularno biologijo.
<yangxx> zakaj pa jih tok za rakom umre
<yangxx> ce bi bila znanost vsemogocna bi vsacga pozdravli
<idioterna> sej ga
<yangxx> ne, veliko jih umre
<idioterna> vsi umrejo
<yangxx> prej al slej
<idioterna> ampak 95% rakov znamo ze pozdravit
<idioterna> ostalih 5% pa kmalu
<idioterna> ostalo je pa na posamezniku
<idioterna> da se redno da pregledat
<yangxx> ja eni so se pozdravli z nekimi kontroverznimi metodami tudi
<idioterna> da raka odkrijejo v casu ko poskodbe se niso dovolj hude
<idioterna> ja, na primer?
<idioterna> z molitvijo?
<idioterna> s postom?
<idioterna> dobr so te nategnl.
<yangxx> mogoce, kaj pa vem saj so se celo na tedniku pojavljali, dohtarji so jim napovedali pol leta zivljenja pa so ziveli se 15 let
<idioterna> res neverjetno ja
<upd> anomalija :)
<idioterna> dohtar ti rece kaj je tvoj worst case
<idioterna> ti ga pa pol gres dissat
<idioterna> ker si zivel dlje
<yangxx> pac nihce ne ve kok casa bo zivel
<idioterna> ja, in?
<idioterna> pac smo slampasti bioloski stroji
<idioterna> nastali na podlagi naravne selekcije
<yangxx> idioterna: pac nisem hotel za unga rect, da mu je prav da je umrl, ampak ocitno mu je bilo namenjeno da je zivel v mongoliji in tam na tak nacin umrl, tudi jaz ne zivim v los angelesu, pa bi bila morda to lahko moja zelja, pa imam se mnogo drugih zelja, pac vsak ima svojo pot
<idioterna> to, da je komurkoli karkoli namenjeno, je skrajno zaljiva predpostavka
<idioterna> ker kar implicira namen nekoga
<yangxx> saj imas miljonarje ki so bolani in jih ne morejo pozdravit
<idioterna> s takim razmisljanjem se upravici najvecje svinjarije v zgodovini
<idioterna> aha
<yangxx> jim je pac namenjeno
<idioterna> ce lahko se razlozis kaksno zvezo ma to s cimerkoli, specificno pa s to debato, bi bilo super
<idioterna> kdo jim je pa namenil?
<yangxx> DNA, okolje, zivljenski stil
<idioterna> skratka, sami so si krivi?
<yangxx> no zdaj pa spet grem
<yangxx> lp
<idioterna> kok ne prenesem tega bullshita.
<idioterna> pa da bi se vsaj potrudu pridt zadevi do dna
<upd> ja ker ti je to namenjeno
<idioterna> haha
<upd> no usaj nasmejal nas je :D
<idioterna> nc, grem mal meditirat :)
<sasa84> pa kaj ste mel spet :)
<idioterna> u hladilnik :)
<idioterna> sasa84: yang prav da js ne vem dost o duhovnosti
<sasa84> duhovnost je tak Å¡irok pojem ...
<sasa84> pa sej je vsak človk na nek način duhoven
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja sej jsm tut
<idioterna> sam vem da je to sam in my mind pa da nima nobene zveze s cimerkoli
<sasa84> religioznosz sploh ni predpostavka za duhovnost...
<idioterna> predvsem pa da se ne mors na to zanasat ko se odlocas o resnih receh
<idioterna> recimo o transfuziji pa takih :)
<sasa84> nekaterim je npr. v pomoč... sam se mi zdi, d morš pa bl pamet vklopt ;)
<idioterna> al pa v primeru yanga o tem a otroke cept prot bolezni k ubije skor 10% populacije
<idioterna> al pa ne cept, ker je en na 100.000 alergicn na konzervans
<idioterna> al pa ker je nekdo na internetu ugotovu da je zivo srebro not
<idioterna> pa pol prebral da ce en hobok zivga srebra pojes ratas sterilen
<sasa84> če bi jst mela svoje...bi jih zihr dala... navsezadnje je večja verjetnost, da fašejo bolezen kt pa d zbolijo zarad cepiva
<idioterna> ja, bistveno vecja
<idioterna> plus to da ceprov zascita ni nikol 100%
<sasa84> jp
<idioterna> so simptomi drasticno blazji
<idioterna> ce si cepljen
<idioterna> pa se drugih ne mors okuzit
<idioterna> oz. jih lahko v zlo redkih primerih
<sasa84> so mel 1x pritožno na bioetični komisiji, ker je zdravnik dal tranfuzijo otroku jehovih prič
<idioterna> zdravnik ni bil veren?
<sasa84> starši so znorel, on je pa dal transfuzijo zato, da mu je rešu življenje (bla je pač operacija, nek se zakompliciral...)
<idioterna> ja ampak ce on ni jehovova prica
<sasa84> komisija je valda potrdila zdravniku
<idioterna> potem sploh ni problema
<dz0ny> cer
<sasa84> kle je npr. to, d ne vklopš pameti pa kr neki z glavo skoz zid
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> to je isto kot ce bi ena religija rekla "po nasih prepricanjih je otroka treba vrzt v prepad"
<idioterna> pa bi jih metal
<idioterna> pa bi vsi rekl "ja, oni so taki"
 * CrazyLemon naredi kokice & bere back log
<sasa84> Jao, kmal bi prebrala bare back
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> ti si nor <idioterna> prfuknen si. <idioterna> nisi normalen <idioterna> retardiran si
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> ce je pa reku, da hoce bill gates sterilizirat afriko
<idioterna> pol mamo pa epidemije oslovskega kaslja, v katerih umre par sto otrok
<idioterna> ker folk to prebere, pa ne rab nc vec razmislat
<idioterna> ze vejo, da so korporacije evil in da so cepiva samo mind control za ovce
<CrazyLemon> hm.. mogoče je pa BG overlord v KKK
<CrazyLemon> in je to masterplan
<idioterna> mhm :)
<yang> sasa84: ja to o jehovih pricah je znano da ne sprejemajo krvi, in dejansko lahko umrejo ce ne prejmejo transfuzije
<idioterna> zdravnika to nic ne briga
<idioterna> otrok ni last starsev, zato zanj ne morejo sprejeti te odlocitve.
<yang> drgac pa jaz ne bi bil drasticen glede preceppljenja, ker dejansko lahko pomaga, ce vecino ljudstva precepis, npr. okol te prasicje gripe so takrat tak halo delal, pa nevem kok ljudi je dnevno umiral da sem se sel cepit
<idioterna> ja ne vem zakaj si se sel cepit
<yang> a pol so povedal da so hotl samo zalogo cepiva prodat
<idioterna> sej cepljenje so zdravniki priporocal samo tistim k majo tako sluzbo da so skos v stiku z mnozicami
<idioterna> zaposleni v bolnisnicah, na letaliscih in podobno
<idioterna> vse ostalo je bil medijski pomp
<yang> WHO dal bolezen na extremno raven
<yang> vse crno je blo po svetu , vse drzave okuzene, epidemija
<yang> pol so uvajali to cepljenje z napol izdelanim zdravilom ker ga ni bilo casa testirati
<idioterna> ja ampak ne zate4
<idioterna> ne zate
<idioterna> za tiste k so ogrozeni
<idioterna> ker je bla smrtnost razmeroma visoka, s cepivom pa znatno nizja
<yang> a v bistvu so povedali da jih za navadno gripo umre bistveno vec vsakodnevno kot za prasicjo, fora je bla edino da ni blo imunosti na to gripo
<idioterna> ja
<yang> predvsem je bil medijski napad "slovenci cepite se, drugace sledi epidemija,  vsi do zadnjega boste umrli, ker niste imunu" hehe
<yang> to je blo kdaj, ene 2009
<yang> par let nazaj
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj "uradnim medijem" verjames
<idioterna> prebral bi kaj je reku zdravnik, sej ga citirajo ponavad
<yang> ja saj so rekli "ljudje dajte se ceppit, nimamo protiteles"
<yang> vsi zdravniki so to govorili
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> noben ni tega reku
<idioterna> narobe si prebral
<yang> spet me ucis krive vere
<idioterna> ker sm js tut prebral in so rekl "tveganja so majhna, cepite se ce potujete v ogrozene drzave"
<yang> polovico UKcja so zaprli oz. nardili varne poti
<yang> se ne spomnis verjetno, jaz se
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> to naredijo vedno
<idioterna> to so nardil tut za SARS
<idioterna> to je cist standardna procedura za vsako potencialno epidemijo
<yang> ja sej, torej je bila epidemija uradna
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<yang> WHO jo je potrdil, potem sem se sel cepit
<idioterna> samo ne v sloveniji
<yang> WHO jo je potrdil globalno
<idioterna> ja, ampak to ne pomeni, da je v vseh drzavah.
<yang> slovenija je bila crna
<idioterna> kaj ce bi ti kdaj kaj do konca prebral?
<idioterna> to je pomenilo samo to, da smo imeli zabelezene primere.
<yang> ja
<idioterna> ne pa da smo imeli pri nas epidemijo
<yang> tisti mesec so umirali kot za stavo, ko sem se cepil
<idioterna> epidemija je takrat, ko se bolezen siri med populacijo
<idioterna> ja pa ne v sloveniji
<yang> ceprav verjetno nic bolj kot za navadno gripo
<idioterna> pri nas ni nihce umrl
<yang> seveda so umrli
<idioterna> en dojencek in en starcek
<yang> cak grem brat WP
<idioterna> pac tisti ki itak vedno umrejo za resno gripo
<yang> ja
<yang> nevem kdo
<idioterna> sej se spomnim
<idioterna> ampak to ni epidemija
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic
<Pepelka13> 2009 flu pandemic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic_by_country
<Pepelka13> 2009 flu pandemic by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> evropa je crna
<yang> nc ne pise o sloveniji
<yang> na WP
<idioterna> ne se hodit cepit na pobudo tiska
<idioterna> ce te skrbi, mailas osebnemu zdravniku
<yang> http://www.rtvslo.si/zdravje/prva-smrtna-zrtev-nove-gripe-v-sloveniji/216032
<Pepelka13> Prva smrtna žrtev nove gripe v Sloveniji :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<yang> ne najdem kaj dosti vec
<yang> bila je spletna stran
<yang> kjer so pisali kok je blo umrlih mislim da vec kot dva sta bla, so kar vsak dan umiral
<yang> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/nova-gripa-v-sloveniji-20-primerov-okuzb.html
<Pepelka13> 24ur.com - Nova gripa: V Sloveniji 21 primerov okužb
<Pepelka13> »Potem ko so včeraj v Sloveniji potrdili tri nove primere okužbe z virusom nove gripe, so danes potrdili še en primer. Gre za žensko, ki je kazala blage znake, značilne za omenjeno okužbo.«
<idioterna> yang: ni blo velik mrtvih
<idioterna> js mam v spominu dva
<yang> vec je blo okuzb kot pa mrtvih
<idioterna> neverjetno, ane :)
<yang> eni so se pozdravli sami od sebe
<idioterna> ja, sej gripa je taka da se vsi sami od sebe pozdravijo
<idioterna> blazis simptome, dokler imunski sistem ne premaga okuzbe
<yang> froa je bla da je ni blo mozno zajeziti, ker pac ljudje potujejo stalno
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> ampak so jo vseeno zajezili
<idioterna> sej ni lih tezko
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: GNOME Shell 3.12 and GTK+ 3.12 Available In The Ubuntu 14.10 Utopic Unicorn Repositories  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/FfrJBXqvbAI/gnome-shell-312-and-gtk-312-available.html
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-12
<yang> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @12.06.2014 6:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 79%  jasno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:06, Kulminacija: 13:03:06, Sončni zahod: 20:54:07
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> juhuuu
<idioterna> o
<sasa84> kaj bo lepga idioterna ? ;)
<idioterna> uh
<idioterna> ne vem kje nej zacnem :)
<sasa84> to pa lepo slišat! ;)
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> zihr bo chef neki dobrega skuhal pa je zdaj v sedmih nebesih! :)
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sej res ob cetrtkih je zemanta lunch
<idioterna> sam jsm na dopustu pa v hladilniku mam segedin
<idioterna> tko da ne grem v office dons :)
<idioterna> ce ne bi blo segedina bi verjetn su
<sasa84> segedin...njams
<CrazyLemon> ugh
<napsy> dan
<yang> mobitel mam ze prazen pa se je dan komi dobro zacel
<yang> polnilca pa nimam scsabo
<napsy> idioterna: ka mas ze eno napravo to ko ti one grafe pa statistiko naredi ko bajkas?
<CrazyLemon> !g strava
<Pepelka13> Strava: Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics ... http://www.strava.com/
<napsy> utrip ne morm mert s telefonom
<CrazyLemon> lahko
<CrazyLemon> samo ne v real time..brez pravega senzorja
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ne v real time na daljše časovno obdobje
<CrazyLemon> obstaja tist app kjer daš prst na kamero on vključi flash
<CrazyLemon> in ti meri utrip
<CrazyLemon> izmeri*
<napsy> aja pol bi mogu loceno
<CrazyLemon> naah..to je one time stvar.. ti rabiš heart rate pas z bluetoothom ki ga strava podpira
<CrazyLemon> https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/38037244-Using-Bluetooth-and-Bluetooth-LE-Sensors-on-Android
<Pepelka13> Using Bluetooth and Bluetooth LE Sensors on Android : Strava Customer Support
<Pepelka13> »With the release of version 4.1 of the Strava app, Strava now supports both Bluetooth and Bluetooth LE (4.0) for Android.See below for more information...«
<sasa84> o dz0ny ;)
<_upd_> .vreme lj
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @12.06.2014 10:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 52%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:06, Kulminacija: 13:03:06, Sončni zahod: 20:54:07
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<_upd_> .napoved lj
<jablana> V soboto bo spremenljivo oblačno. Nastajale bodo krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. Verjetnejše bodo v severni Sloveniji. Še nekoliko hladneje bo. V nedeljo bo pretežno oblačno, ponekod bo občasno rahlo deževalo.
<CrazyLemon> !g lyoness
<Pepelka13> Lyoness Cashback | Denar nazaj pri vsakem nakupu - Lyoness SI http://www.lyoness.net/si/
<CrazyLemon> a pozna kdo to storitev?
<CrazyLemon> ker stari je pravkar na svoj službeni telefon dobil username pa geslo od enga andreja h. :D
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> in lej hudiča..andrej je detektiv in izterjevalec :D
<zdobersek> .pic it's a trap
<jablana> http://disinfo.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/AnonymousItsATrap.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope.. sam očitno gospod detektiv/izterjevalec mal meša #0 in #8 :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: hi
<dz0ny> an all otters
 * CrazyLemon is not an otter
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, đeli mač?
<sasa84> dz0ny, da đonko... kofe?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ker nism otter? not really
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek & da gang
 * CrazyLemon smells the virtual coffee on the interwebs
<sasa84> sam otter je kjut CrazyLemon ...
<zdobersek> (02:54:23 AM) sasa84: sam otter je kjut,* CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> hvala zdobersek !!!
<zdobersek> nzk sasa84!
 * zdobersek skoci po sladoled
<sasa84> zdobersek, napaka z vejico je podobna kot tisto s ",streljaj" :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, mogoče pa ima otter vezo s kakanjem?
<zdobersek> saywat
<CrazyLemon> wat
<jablana> http://i1.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/351/788/5d0.gif
<dz0ny> .pic Otters holding hands
<jablana> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Sea_otters_holding_hands.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> .pic baby otter
<jablana> http://heartymagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/baby-otter-4.jpg
<CrazyLemon> http://content.lolspots.com/InnfxYPot.jpg        lol :)
<sasa84> .pic cute
<jablana> http://www.tumblr18.com/t18/2013/10/Cute-kitten-praying.jpg
<sasa84> loooooool :>
<idioterna> praying?
<idioterna> chinese kitten?
<dz0ny> .pic cazt bible
<jablana> http://blog.nj.com/hg_impact_homestories/2008/05/medium_CatBible.JPG
<dz0ny> .pic catz god
<jablana> http://images2.fanpop.com/image/photos/8900000/My-god-I-do-believe-i-has-a-flavor-lol-catz-8961122-114-120.jpg
<sasa84> fantje, biciklisti.... a hervis pa intersport odpade, če si hočš kupt bicikl?
<sasa84> tazga za max 400€?
<sasa84> (za mal popelat, izi rekreacija...ne pa nabijat km na stravi) :P
<idioterna> sasa84: vseen je
<idioterna> sabo vzem enga k je ze vidu bicikle
<idioterna> pa ti bo povedu ce je ok
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tazga za 400€ kupiš samo v hervisu pa intersportu
<CrazyLemon> pa ponavadi takrat ko so popusti :)
<sasa84> pa ja... za mal okol se vozt je čist kul
<CrazyLemon> popusti so pa bili hm..10 dni nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> so bili do 40% :)
<sasa84> http://www.hervis.si/products/product?code=BASE:1704462
<sasa84> ta mi ni tko slab :)
<sasa84> zdi se mi čist ok
<idioterna> sasa84: uredu  je
<idioterna> cist dobr ti bo sluzu
<CrazyLemon> +1
<CrazyLemon> sicer če najdeš kakšnega brez amortizerjev še toliko boljše :)
<CrazyLemon> recimo nekaj takega http://www.hervis.si/products/product?code=BASE:1560185
<sasa84> obvezno se morm začet s kšnim športom ukvarjat... k drugač bom zgnila
<CrazyLemon> maš dodaten sedež če želiš koga peljat
<CrazyLemon> :p
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je pri vas nevihta?
<sasa84> nope CrazyLemon
<sasa84> kok pa vedt kakšno velikost rabš?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 to je zdaj komplicirano vprašanje :D    ampak ker ne boš tekmovala glej samo da niso roke preveč oddaljene..glej da ko je pedal na najnižjem položaju da je noga malce skrčena..
<sasa84> ok,,,pol velja Å¡e zmer ta star sistem :D
<sasa84> zic smo meril po tem, d maš nogo mal pokrčeno :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ni ti treba neki preveč komplicirat ker ne boš tekmovala :D
<speed-> kak ti to ves
<speed-> kaj pa ce gre pro :)
<CrazyLemon> so že šla njena pro leta :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tukaj imaš za velikost okvirja http://ktmbike.com.au/pages/sizing-guide
<Pepelka13> Sizing Guide – KTM Bikes
<Pepelka13> »Mountain Bike Sizing Road Bike Sizing«
<speed-> lahko je pa zorela
<speed-> zdaj pa vse samo ven prasne :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da.. 43 je IMO zate prava velikost
<CrazyLemon> http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> shitshitshitshitshit
<zdobersek> zakaj se ne spravim zjutri na kolo?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: zakaj?!?
<dz0ny> lenoba
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek laziness
<CrazyLemon> also..define zjutraj
<CrazyLemon> ker po tvoji uri je zdaj jutro
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, možno... k sm velka 164, bi blo 43 ok
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Atom Text Editor Available For Linux 32bit [Ubuntu PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/vJ2O9CLFw90/atom-text-editor-available-for-linux.html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 no..velka ni prava beseda
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm da si bližje 170
<sasa84> nope...164 mam
<sasa84> zdej boš reku, d je še 43 prevelik <:P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ob osmih, al pa devetih
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 v vsakem primeru ga prej probaj :)
<sasa84> valda
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ob takih temperaturah? si nor.. ob 7ih se Å¡tarta poleti :)
<idioterna> ob sedmih je ze sonce
<CrazyLemon> ob 6ih je tudi
<idioterna> sm startal 5 cez 5 pa me je sonce ze dobu 15 minut poznej
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/sunrise.jpg
<zdobersek> ja pa dobr, sej ne rabim bit nazaj do desetih
<idioterna> jsm tut zamudu dons jutro
<idioterna> jutr pa ne bom
<idioterna> dons sm posesal pa pospravu
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<idioterna> k zvecer pride mularija nazaj domov
<jablana> ARSO: Celje (244m): 32°C @12.06.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 41%
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:08:12, Kulminacija: 13:00:07, Sončni zahod: 20:52:03
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> sej ni krizno vroce, ampak zdej so te nevihte zacele sracko delat
<zdobersek> danes sem mislu na Roglo it, ampak se nisem zjutri sestavu, zdej se pa lih v tistem koncu nevihte tvorijo
<idioterna> to je zoprn ja
<idioterna> sploh k so take nevihte da zna bit ful lokaln veter pa strele
<CrazyLemon> veter je kul..strele niso
<idioterna> ce je fronta ponavad ni nevarn
<idioterna> 100+km/h ni uredu veter
<idioterna> ce te od strani dobi pr dost veliki hitrosti nimas casa kompenzirat
<zdobersek> veter je uiber dober
<zdobersek> najrajs ga mam na 15km klanec
<zdobersek> v prsa, seveda
<idioterna> uredu je ja
<idioterna> jsm ucer na javor pr 40 stopinjah vintal
<CrazyLemon> da te ohlaja ane..se strinjam!
<idioterna> sej v prsa 100 na uro ni panike
<idioterna> v bok je pa kr nerodn loh
<zdobersek> strele in toca so pa tko k da bi red bull pil v ledeni kopeli
<idioterna> to pa nism se probu
<idioterna> red bulla
<idioterna> ne glede na kopel
<sasa84> idioterna, posesal? priden!
<CrazyLemon> evo ga...veter :)
<CrazyLemon> torej nevihta bo kmalu
<sasa84> jaz sem zadnč strica spucala k vola...
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobersek> !g ciscenje vola
<Pepelka13> Čiščenje Voľa Produkcija Voľa - industrija, proizvodnja hrane http://az-europe.eu/sl/proizvodnja-na-slovaskem/c-vola/ciscenje/g
<idioterna> a s slauham
<sasa84> poslušam 5 minut njegovih nebuloz...pa 10... pol se mi je pa strgal
<sasa84> in na konc sm prbila, d jst se grem tud brez problema lohk družinsko življenje s pirom na kavču
<zdobersek> badass sasa84!
<napsy> flower power ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek, ane :$
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<sasa84> dz0ny, GRMIIIIIII
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 30.5°C @12.06.2014 13:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 31% Veter: vzhodnik 1.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:45, Kulminacija: 13:03:55, Sončni zahod: 20:54:05
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<dz0ny> sasa84: dežuje :)
 * sasa84 se stisne k dz0ny 
<sasa84> jajks!
 * dz0ny prešvican/moker od dežja
<sasa84> tooo, prešvicani moški!
 * sasa84 čaka, če se bo CrazyLemon spomnu na tovornakarje ...
<sasa84> nope ...
<zdobersek> DammitLemon!
<sasa84> am... jst grem sklaplat, k se je nek zabliskal :P
<msev> živjo mojstri kode
<msev> :D
<msev> kako pogledam v zgodovino ukazov terminala in listam ukaze kjer sem uporabil "cat"
<napsy> history
<msev> ja
<dz0ny> al pa napises neki
<dz0ny> pa ctr+j
<dz0ny> pa ti dopolni iz zgodovine
<napsy> to pa je search
<dz0ny> no pol mas pa fish al pa zsh
<dz0ny> k sama to počneta
<msev> k history mi ne pokaže dost zgodovine
<msev> ctrl+j mi pa tut ne pokaže nič
<CrazyLemon> grep cat ~/.bash_history
<CrazyLemon> to je v bistvu to kar history bere :)
<msev> kul
<msev> odlično
<msev> dobil tist kar sem želel
<msev> ta "grep" si moram pogledat
<msev> :D
<msev> izgleda uporabna zadeva
<msev> :D
<skyx_> dz0ny, ctrl + j pa nisem vedel haha dobra :D
<msev> no še neki moram vprašat
<msev> pač neke stolpce s števili importam v librecalc
<msev> in jih prou po stolpcih importa
<msev> ampak ne dojame decimalne pike
<msev> (verjetno zaradi lokalizacije in uporabe naše decimalne vejice)
<msev> tako da kko naredim da bo dojel za piok
<msev> piko
<msev> ...sem že ugotovil
<msev> ni treba
<CrazyLemon> decimalna pika ni pika ampak vejica :)
<msev> žižek-style
<CrazyLemon> pravopis-style
<dz0ny> napsy: kako mas ti urejen gopath stuff
<dz0ny> jaz mam project_dir == gopath
<dz0ny> sam mi goxc ne dela
<napsy> ponavad mam en bin/activate pa mi ta prprav okolje
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Broker: LUGoNS Events - BalCCon2k14  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41827/#p41827
<dz0ny> aha venv
<dz0ny> katerga pa?
<dz0ny> al kak svoj script
<napsy> moment
<napsy> pastie.org/9283482
<napsy> taki skripto mam v bin/activate pri vsakem projektu
<napsy> on OLD_PROMPT pa je zarad bin/deactivate
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> to jesti princip kot mam jaz
<napsy> mozn
<dz0ny> gvm je sam za maca
<dz0ny> shees
<napsy> to pa ne poznam
<upd_> jebemtiš internet
<napsy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAdrCc91XQU
<Pepelka13> Sreča Na Vrvici, 1977 5 6 - YouTube
<upd_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/e3z9sitm7f9goqx/xy.jpg :D
<Pepelka13> Dropbox - xy.jpg
<napsy> kera stran pa je to?
<napsy> ker nateg :)
<upd_> aja a ni pravo jaz sem pa že plačal
<upd_> :S
<napsy> :D
<napsy> nevem c je
<napsy> deluje ze tak
<upd_> ah sej se zajebavam, ene email je bla baba sem kliknu pa mi je to vn fuknlo
<upd_> sam dobr so naredil :D
<napsy> Vsi Vasi fajli ... :D
<napsy> pa se slikca pahorja v bannerju
<napsy> wtf :D
<upd_> ja :D:D
<napsy> hehe lol lahka kar prek sms placas :D
<napsy> ze kje pada dez v lj?
<sasa84> juhuuu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a je bilo kej dežja?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neb se hvalla :)
<sasa84> par kapelj
<CrazyLemon> meh.. tukaj je zgledalo kot da bo nevihta
<CrazyLemon> pol pa nič
<idioterna> zdej je
<CrazyLemon> neki piše da bi lahk okrog 8ih padalo..sam ne zgleda tko
<idioterna> pr ns je kr ok zalil
<idioterna> je lepo hladno
<idioterna> mogoce bi su z biciklam loh kej
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @12.06.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 67%  oblačno ploha
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:12:00, Kulminacija: 13:03:10, Sončni zahod: 20:54:20
<idioterna> nema vremena
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ima ima.. sam je slow
<CrazyLemon> prijetna temperatura
<idioterna> 22 ftw
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 32.5°C @12.06.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 31% Veter: vzhodnik 3.4 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:11, Kulminacija: 13:06:16, Sončni zahod: 20:55:22
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> beri 35°
<idioterna> jsm vse vokne odpru.
<zdobersek> kle je fino frisno
<zdobersek> ker ipak dezuje in grmi
<sasa84> kle je pa tako oblačno, mal se je shladil...tko d mam tud jst oken odprt :D
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 18.7°C @12.06.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 88% Veter: severozahodnik 1.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:45, Kulminacija: 13:03:55, Sončni zahod: 20:54:05
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> koncno se je tok shladil da sm loh dau rendrat video
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 30.3°C @12.06.2014 18:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 34% Veter: vzhodnik 4.3 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:11, Kulminacija: 13:06:16, Sončni zahod: 20:55:22
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ res je epic ending...ampak sem to pričakoval ko sm vidu da je tista zbežala :d
<zdobersek> end-o-what?
<sasa84> jabadabaduuuuu
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, kaj si gledal?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oitnb
<sasa84> .imdb oitnb
<jablana> Orange Is the New Black (TV Series 2013– ) 60 min
<jablana> Ocena: 8.5/10 (65,673 glasov) MT: 82 user
<jablana> The story of Piper Chapman, a woman in her thirties who is sentenced to fifteen months in prison after being convicted of a decade-old crime of transporting money for her drug-dealing girlfriend.
<jablana> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi81833241/
<jablana> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2372162/
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej kšn dobr film mi priporoč ;)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 the budapest grand hotel
<CrazyLemon> ta ti bo kul
<sasa84> jp, sm ga Å¡la glih zdej v videoteko iskat...preden se zapre :P
<sasa84> vhs je že zuni :>
<CrazyLemon> no zakon..sicer bl priporočam DVD
<CrazyLemon> ker je lepše gledat ampak če ti vhs ustreza tudi prav
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka13>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Wallch: Use Wallpaper Clocks, Live Earth, Live Website Wallpapers And More In Ubuntu [Wallpaper Changer]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/RIF20Plk88U/wallch-use-wallpaper-clocks-live-earth.html
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1K3wUO3ADw
<Pepelka13> Ljubljana - Lošinj - Ljubljana - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »http://app.strava.com/activities/150164944 http://app.strava.com/activities/151955486«
<yang> idioterna: kul 1:41, 2:08, 2:52, 3:15, 3:45, 8:40 so mi se posebi vsec, a tej spusti so v real-time mode al so fast forward ?
<yang> to je cez 80 na uro po mojem obcutku
<idioterna> real time
<yang> Svaka cast
<idioterna> pa ni 80 nikjer
<idioterna> samo sirokokotna kamera je pa zgleda potem ful hitreje kot je v resnici
<idioterna> max speed je okol 60
<idioterna> 70 tam k prehitevam tovornjak
<yang> aha
<idioterna> 95 zgleda tkole: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iLpj-c0YG4#t=20s
<Pepelka13> Happy Morning Commute - YouTube
<yang> wow
<yang> ne bi blo fajn ce pades
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa padu?
<yang> ja ce je kak soder
<yang> na cesti
<idioterna> sej ga vids pa cez skocis
<yang> na motorju te lahka tut sodr spodnese
<yang> v ovinku
<idioterna> ja sam na motorju precej slabse vidis
<yang> jst sem imel kr sreco, ne bi vec mel motorja zdej, pa tut z uno obleko zascitno svicas poleti ko pes
<yang> ko se vozis je prijetno, sam ko stojis si pa cel moker v usnju
<idioterna> na biciklu te tezje spodnese
<idioterna> mas velik nizje hitrosti pa velik lazje kompenziras, ker je kolo zelo lahko
<yang> jst sem tut sel z motorjem na morje, veckrat
<idioterna> ja, sej to gre na tisoce motoristov
<idioterna> ceste so jih polne
<yang> pa niti nisem rabil dolgo nekje 90 na uro sem vozil
<yang> tam ko je bil spust od nanosa proti senozecam pa se je stevec naokoli vrtel
<yang> hehe
<yang> tam sem sel pomoje okol 120
<idioterna> aja tak motor si mel
<yang> vespo
<idioterna> ja to ni cudn pol da se ti je zdel nevarno
<yang> ma mlad pa neumen
<idioterna> z vespo se prevrnes se k ni nc na cesti
<yang> ja
<idioterna> vespa je za po mestu
<yang> majhne gume ima
<yang> pa se motore prevaga na eni strani
<yang> ni uravnotezen
<idioterna> mhm
<yang> a se tej klukci na T-2 supportu kaj javljajo
<yang> 10 min. se ni javil
<yang> zgleda samo eden dela
<yang> se dobro da je 080 cifra
<yang> Da bi vsaj povedal ker sem v cakalni vrsti pa niti tega ni
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti to pomaga..itak moraš čakat
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa internet chat support ftw :)
<yang> verjetn fuzbal gleda
<yang> url za chat support ?
<CrazyLemon> ne gleda če se ni začel fuzbal
<CrazyLemon> www.siol.net :
<CrazyLemon> :)
<yang> ma ne siol T-2
<CrazyLemon> to ti moraš vedet ne js :)
<zdobersek> ce lahko, pocakaj do nedelje in pejt po masi v zakrstijo vprasat
<yang> hehe
<yang> ma ne smo zrihtal
<CrazyLemon> modem reset ? :>
<sasa84> joj Å¡it CrazyLemon ... trak od vhs se je zataknu v glavo videorekordeja!
<sasa84> zdobersek, huda :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 see.. čas je da greš na DVDje.. pust to tehnologijo pri miru ..its no good
<yang> sem naredu modem reset, lahk ga je skurlo
<zdobersek> o/
<CrazyLemon> očitno ga ni dokler si še kle :)
<yang> ne mam se rezervno povezavo
<yang> glih za tak namen
<CrazyLemon> maš preveč denarja ane :)
<yang> za internet ga ni nikol zadost
<yang> pomoje se je kabel precviku ali pa modem skuril
<yang> ful so obcutljivi modemi, cim zaniha napetost ga skuri, enega mi je ze skurlo prejsnji mesec
<yang> kadar so strele in podobno
<CrazyLemon> meni ga ni nikoli :)
<yang> ja pa ti nimas istega
<idioterna> sej res yang
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc5hiUzvSYg
<Pepelka13> Saj ni boga! - YouTube
<idioterna> ce bos rabu koga prepricat
<yang> idioterna: a je bil tvoj ata tut socialisticni kulak ?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kosarko je spilu v iskri
<yang> ;)
<idioterna> dela tko niso mel, sam sluzbe
<idioterna> pol so pa basket spilal
<yang> ja kul
<yang> kje so tisti casi
<idioterna> placujes jih.
<yang> CrazyLemon: ni tok slabo met rezervno povezavo, sele v ponedeljek lahko pride tehnik
<yang> v bistvu ne bo rabil hodit
<yang> zdele se je sinhroniziral
<yang> zdaj ga je pa spet vrglo ven
<yang> mogoce so kabel slabo naredili
<CrazyLemon> yang zato obstajajo sosedje
<CrazyLemon> da ne plačuješ rezervne povezave :)
<CrazyLemon> ampak hej.. če imaš odveč dnarja... j... sosede :)
<CrazyLemon> nič..fuzbal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zakon film :>
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<dz0ny> ahh :)
<dz0ny> alice je crknla http://imgur.com/3U7Xgo3
<Pepelka13> imgur: the simple image sharer
<Pepelka13> »Imgur is home to the web's most popular image content, curated in real time by a dedicated community through commenting, voting and sharing.«
<dz0ny> zdej mamo novo :)
<sasa84> alice dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> un fancy irc klient
<dz0ny> zdej je se bolj fancy :>
<sasa84> aja....glih hotla sem rečt, kok maš sexy chat :P
<sasa84> zkaj se ga ne da namestit s preprostim .deb :P
<dz0ny> ahh k ga web devi pisejo :D
<dz0ny> logish
<sasa84> :\
<zdobersek> ga pac 'namestis' s .html
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 je kr kul ane :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ker weird client
<CrazyLemon> najprej nick in nato Å¡ele timestamp
<dz0ny> ne tist je bouncer vrgu
<dz0ny> drgac mas sam nick pa msg
<CrazyLemon> lame bouncer!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ZNC
<dz0ny> tell them :)
<CrazyLemon> če bi obstajal tudi za tomato bi jim!
<CrazyLemon> tko pa ko jih šiša :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2014/06/12/tesla-patents-open-source/
<Pepelka13> Elon Musk 'clears a path' for electric cars by opening Tesla's patents
<Pepelka13> »Following up on his promise from a few days ago, Tesla Motors CEO Elon Musk just announced (in a blog post tiled "All Our Patent Are Belong to You") the«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-13
<napsy> jutro
<Sky[x]> lp
<napsy> o, tut ze pokonc :D
<Sky[x]> jp
<yang> jutro
<yang> .vreme lj
<napsy> lp
<jablana> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 18°C @13.06.2014 7:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 92%  oblačno
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:58, Kulminacija: 13:03:18, Sončni zahod: 20:54:39
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> 08:04:39 up 876 days,  7:17,  4 users,  load average: 0.97, 1.02, 1.04
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wx2e9jSSK6E
<Pepelka13> Rap Battle: Mountain Biker vs. Road Biker - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »▶ Presented by: http://www.nsmb.com ▶ iTunes: http://bit.ly/MTBvsROAD ▶ Behind the scenes: http://youtu.be/Duw5A6Y0nXE ▶ Tweet this: http://ctt.ec/pGaCL ▶ Su...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=777612015617516&set=vb.100001061738535&type=2&theater          tale je pa epic
<Pepelka13> Pietro DAquilante | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Pietro DAquilante posted this video on 2014-05-03. 2 likes. 0 comments. 70492 shares.«
<dz0ny> kje se zdej nabavlja rac komponente?
<dz0ny> k je mimovrste out..
<orion1111> zakaj je out?
<dz0ny> nc nimajo
<dz0ny> stran je obupna
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny enaa? sestavi.si ?
<CrazyLemon> stran od mimovrste je obupna? haha.. očitno ne poznaš nakupi.net :)
<yang> zakaj sploh kupujete robo v SLO ?
<yang> EBAY/geizhals...
<dz0ny> yang ni to zame :)
<dz0ny> Dobavni rok	15 dni
<dz0ny> jesus
<yang> Z eno slovensko spletno trgovino sem se zajebaval dva tedna, toliko da mi niso rekli da sem kriv da jim webshop ne deluje, pa ce jim ga lahko popravim
<yang> ce bi bil nesramen bi napisal izkusnjo kot nezadovoljen potrosnik, ampak pustmo to
<yang> ne zelim jim delati anti-reklame
<yang> jutri bi moralo ze delovati, so rekli 10 dni nazaj, pa se sedaj ne deluje
<yang> dz0ny: saj ima mimovrste za kaksen artikel tut 1 teden dobavni rok
<yang> pa se zaracunavaji po novem 2-3 eur osebni prevzem
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico... fantje, roke gor!
 * idioterna gleda v tla
<yang> sasa84: jst ne pijemo kofeta
 * CrazyLemon se pridruži gledanju v tla
<sasa84> kje pa je moj zdobbie? a kolesar?
<idioterna> upejmo
<idioterna> ker ce zdele ni ze prot konc poti
<idioterna> ga bo soncarca.
<CrazyLemon> jah on itak začne ob 10ih
<yang> petek 13. je dans grejo stvari mal narobe
<CrazyLemon> nonsense
<yang> ni nonsense, kle smo ze meli neki
<CrazyLemon> danes je petek v juniju.. danes gredo stvari narobe ker so turisti na cesti in me jezijo
<dz0ny> jah naslednjic bodo sle pa 2049
<dz0ny> :D
<idioterna> yang: je nonsense
<idioterna> v sredo ste tut neki mel, pa ni bil petek 13.
<idioterna> vceri je enmu na primorskem strela udarla v bojler in je eksplodiru
<idioterna> pa ni bil petek 13.
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> dve steni pa tri okna je razbil
<yang> eksplodira lahko tut brez strele
<yang> ce je prevec kamna noter
<idioterna> pa ni bla bozja kazen, ker v cerkev hodi
<idioterna> nc, grem domov
<idioterna> srecno
<CrazyLemon> srečno tebi! ker je petek 13 in ti se upaš podat na cesto!
<yang> glej, da ne vozis v 13. prestavi
<yang> in pazi pr 13. semaforju
<yang> "kolesarja zbili na poti domov na pokopaliski c. 13"
<napsy> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a si tko vraževeren? :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 mhm
<sasa84> :o
 * CrazyLemon unzips
<napsy> akcija!
<LorD_DDooM> aw yeah
<CrazyLemon> aja..typo.. untar sm mislu napisat ker je .tar.gz package
<CrazyLemon> my bad!
<napsy> ehh celo atmosfero si pokvaru
<zdobersek> feedly nooo
<CrazyLemon> a spet down?
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> treba bo it na neki bolj ... simpl
<zdobersek> liferea? :>
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek feedly works for me
<zdobersek> nich fur mich
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek spucaj dns cache
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj je pa tudi pri meni offline
<zdobersek> ti sment.
<zdobersek> moram poiskat en distributed feed sistem al neki
<CrazyLemon> p2pfeed!
<dz0ny> hehe
<CrazyLemon> a je tudi rhcloud down?
<zdobersek> IMO tole ddosanje sponzirira Google, ker hocejo unicit RSS tech
<zdobersek> hm, zdej dela
<zdobersek> ... in spet ne dela
<zdobersek> AH NEED MAH NEWS
<CrazyLemon> @feedly  ·  29m
<CrazyLemon> Feedly is currently being targeted by a third round of DDoS attacks. We are working on it. Sorry for the inconvenience.
<yang> CrazyLemon: mogoce ddosajo s cloudflare
<CrazyLemon> yang wat
<dz0ny> kolk vem so na GAE
<dz0ny> tko da google ddosajo
<dz0ny> .host api.feedly.com
<mihaweb> dan
<napsy> lp
<mihaweb> tuhtam, da bi rabu en web server za push, websockets ali kaj takega. pa gledam pa mi nič ni domače :)
<mihaweb> kake ideje?
<mihaweb> socket.io? kaj drugega?
<napsy> a mora bit v js?
<mihaweb> pač da iz web serverja sprožim push, da naj pravi client reloada
<mihaweb> napsy: ne sploh ne. mam 0 izkušenj z node
<dz0ny> client je pa kdo?
<mihaweb> dz0ny: spletna stran
<mihaweb> edin kr mam izkušenj s push je !g gcm
<Pepelka13> Google Cloud Messaging for Android | Android Developers http://developer.android.com/google/gcm/
<mihaweb> pepelka ma pa pravi nick za dans
<dz0ny> https://www.firebase.com/
<Pepelka13> Firebase - Build Realtime Apps
<Pepelka13> »Firebase is a realtime backend as a service that allows you to create incredible apps. Save, Store and Update Data in realtime directly from the browser or mobile client using only javascript or native iOS or Android code.«
<dz0ny> za kaksne male stvarii
<mihaweb> 50 eur na mesec za osnovni paket'
<mihaweb> ?
<dz0ny> je free
<dz0ny> 200 povezav hkrati je free
<dz0ny> to ma sam 24ur k pahor novo sliko objav :>
<dz0ny> al pa jansha
<dz0ny> :D
<dz0ny> drgac pa socket.io ja
<mihaweb> free vidim sam development only?
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> websockets so pozresna zadeva btw
<zdobersek> omnomnomnom
<dz0ny> uproabni takrat ko rabis dvosmerno povezavo
<dz0ny> komuikacijo*
<mihaweb> dz0ny: v bistvu rabim enosmerno. ko ma server kej novega. kar ma client, je ajax čist ok
<mihaweb> long poll al kej takega? :)
<dz0ny> serverevents kadara rabis server > 1m clients
<dz0ny> http://www.html5rocks.com/en/tutorials/eventsource/basics/
<Pepelka13> Stream Updates with Server-Sent Events - HTML5 Rocks
<Pepelka13> »The EventSource API is designed for receiving push notifications from a server, removing the need for client-size XHR polling.«
<dz0ny> pa pollify je
<dz0ny> dela tud na ie6
<orion1111> a "push" pomeni, da se neka stran "prijavi" na streznik, od tam pa se poljubno posiljajo nazaj podatki, ki jih stran na clientu sprejme?
<mihaweb> orion1111: tako sem mislil ja
<mihaweb> odprta povezava ki večino časa nč ne dea
<mihaweb> dela
<mihaweb> dz0ny: to pa nism vedu da obstaja
<orion1111> v cem pa je tu sploh prednost napram ajax requestom?
<mihaweb> orion1111: če client ne ve kdaj se osveži na serverju, pol mora ali zelo pogosto refreshat, kar obremeni server, al pa uporabnik dolgo ne vidi spremembe
<dz0ny> orion1111 najbolj požrešna zadeva pri http je parsanje requestov
<dz0ny> ce odpres eno povezavo in jo držiš odprto maš potem zelo majhno obremenitev
<dz0ny> ws po drugi strani so cist svoj binary protokol
<mihaweb> dz0ny: no, požre ti socket pa ram, ostalga pa ne :)
<dz0ny> CPU :)
<orion1111> node.js je sodec po obisku kanalov na freenodu dosti bolj popularen od django/ror
<dz0ny> recmo vse WS v js majo c parser
<dz0ny> ker drugače bi krepnlo pr 100 userjih
<dz0ny> orion1111 ja ker je js :)
<dz0ny> to tud strojnike učijo :>
<zdobersek> javascript?
<zdobersek> why not asm?
<dz0ny> tist je lvl2
<dz0ny> lvl3 pa mathematica
<zdobersek> sploh pa, zakaj js in ne coffescript?
<LorD_DDooM> iufconfig
<LorD_DDooM> ups
<zdobersek> danasnji dan bo spet sel v maloro
<dz0ny> zdobersek zeto ker ti pol neb bil car
<zdobersek> jebat ga
<zdobersek> dz0ny: liek it matters
<zdobersek> dz0ny: zakaj sem pol zdej car?
<dz0ny> who said you are?
<mihaweb> dz0ny: tale server-sent events je pa kul ideja. Å¡koda sam da na IE ne dela :)
<mihaweb> bom kasnej o ie razmišlju :p
<dz0ny> afkors it does
<dz0ny> mas pollyfill
<dz0ny> !g github sse pollyfil
<Pepelka13> HTML5 Cross Browser Polyfills · Modernizr/Modernizr Wiki · GitHub https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-Browser-Polyfills
<mihaweb> nč ne najdem na tej strani
<dz0ny> mja pepelka13 :D
<dz0ny> https://github.com/Yaffle/EventSource
<Pepelka13> Yaffle/EventSource · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »EventSource - a polyfill for http://www.w3.org/TR/eventsource/«
<dz0ny> sam ni za ie6
<dz0ny> res
<mihaweb> https://github.com/rwaldron/jquery.eventsource
<Pepelka13> rwaldron/jquery.eventsource · GitHub
<Pepelka13> »jquery.eventsource - Harnessing the EventSource API with jQuery«
<mihaweb> dz0ny: hvala ti zelo zelo :)
<mihaweb> sm se že bal da se bom s socket.io zezal
<dz0ny> :)
<mihaweb> trenutno se mi gre za neke batch zadeve
<mihaweb> torej client uploada kar ma, server to v drugem procesu dela, pa bi rad obvestil kdaj je konc
<mihaweb> to da bo v vseh browserjih userja osvežil pa tud ne škodi
<mihaweb> še kaka ideja kaj naj uporabim za shranjevanje sporočil na serverju? mysql je seveda opcija
<dz0ny> redis
<dz0ny> ma pubsub
<mihaweb> kaj je pubsub?
<dz0ny> kanali / actor/reactor pattern
<dz0ny> iz random procesa posljes sporocilo
<dz0ny> in pog ga en actor k je registriran na kanal obdela
<dz0ny> pa lists idiome mas ta queue delat itd
<dz0ny> za php je edin gearman uporaben
<dz0ny> za python celery
<dz0ny> za nodejs que
<dz0ny> za ruby sidequik
<dz0ny> sem z vsemi delal in vsi so pain na koncu :)
<dz0ny> tko da ce mas simpl zadevo rajsi redis + lists pa je mir :)
<mihaweb> http://redis.io/commands/BLPOP gledam mal :)
<Pepelka13> BLPOP – Redis
<mihaweb> dz0ny: ja simple je, za posameznega userja bi mel sporočilo "osveži seznam..."
<mihaweb> a ta redis ma več baz al sam eno?
<mihaweb> oz kak to gre
<mihaweb> bo treba kak ebook pogledat :)
<dz0ny> mihaweb vec jih mas
<dz0ny> sam to je key/value store
<mihaweb> razumem. sm edino z indexdb delu v browserju
<mihaweb> pač rad bi messages->user->seznam_mesidzev .. pa po recimo 60 sekundah bi rad da so izbrisani
<mihaweb> kej takega
<dz0ny> mhm to cist zna
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/moda/foto-moske-poltangice-znanilke-nove-generacije-moskih/339326
<Pepelka13> Foto: Moške poltangice - znanilke nove generacije moških? :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Če ste mislili, da je bil Boratov mankini vrhunec grozljivosti moške kopalne mode, se motite - prihajajo namreč enonožne moške poltangice.«
<dz0ny> mas setx('user:{id}:mess', mesg, 180s)
<dz0ny> ce hoces od userja vsa sporocila reces keys('user:2:mess')
<dz0ny> itd
<mihaweb> kul
<dz0ny> sasa84 si vidla kake tangice ma sky[x]
<Sky[x]> dz0ny: sasa84 jih je ze iz mene dol vlekla :D
<zdobersek> not that hard
<dz0ny> sam mulcev ne bo
<dz0ny> crazylemon  tomato dnsmasq update to 2.71
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Unity 8 Desktop Preview Image Available to Download  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/i6UsIk8jxvo/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live
<sasa84> dz0ny, a? :)
<dz0ny> scroll up
<sasa84> Sky[x], ni treba, da ves kanal ve ...
<dz0ny> haha
<dz0ny> tangince so vrvicu na prdicu
<dz0ny> za zensek
<Sky[x]> sasa84, ups sej se ti bom oddolzil, kot vedno saj ves no ;)
<dz0ny> moske so pa vrvicu na drkicu
<zdobersek> noted.
<sasa84> Sky[x], ti k si itak depiliran spodi... pr teb bi to Å¡lo :D
<mihaweb> dan sasa84  :)
<sasa84> oj mihaweb ;)
<sasa84> sky kr skliznu :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu ja.. ni noben tak commit ki bi meni lahko pomagal :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti bi bil zanimiv v tistih poltangicah pa tiste tvoje Å¡ibice :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naah..to je za tipe ki se depilirajo po telesu.. js se ne :/
<sasa84> a nisi kolesar?!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek je kolesar
<CrazyLemon> on vozi folijo!
<zdobersek> aye
<zdobersek> k Aladdin
<CrazyLemon> http://www.meteo.si/uploads/probase/www/tmp/dmets/web/info.html
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jablana> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 24.3°C @13.06.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 49% Veter: južni veter 5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:37, Kulminacija: 13:04:07, Sončni zahod: 20:54:37
<sasa84> grmiiiii jaaaajks
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 00s, Luna je v ščipu
 * sasa84 se stisne k zdobersek 
<sasa84> zdobersek ma pa kožo kt dojenčkova ritka <3
<CrazyLemon> posrano?
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> gladko CrazyLemon
<sasa84> !!!
<sasa84> nč, sklaplam...nevihtab :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 25.4°C @13.06.2014 15:30 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 70% Veter: severnik 5 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:17:03, Kulminacija: 13:06:28, Sončni zahod: 20:55:53
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies
<_upd_> kulminacija lol
<CrazyLemon> če kdo želi kupit specialko.. tale je zelo ugodna http://www.energijabikes.com/ghost-ebs-race-actinum-detail
<Pepelka13> GHOST EBS Race Actinum 2013
<idioterna> eh, aluminij
<idioterna> enga tacga sm ze kupu za jurja
<idioterna> pa se sloping je, k da sm baba :)
<idioterna> also, nc se ni se zgodil k je petek 13.
<CrazyLemon> to ni res
<CrazyLemon> marsikaj se je zgodilo
<idioterna> aja tocno
<idioterna> en ext4 se je corruptal
<idioterna> sam je fsck popravu in zdej dela
<idioterna> ampak se je tut ze prej, ko ni bil petek 13. :)
<pitko> dan
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t1.0-9/10347064_10152485291273982_7731667544689311825_n.jpg
<Rebro> lol
<Rebro> good :D
<yang> morm val202 ukinit za kake 2 tedna
<Rebro> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DlJEt2KU33I
<Pepelka13> Last Week Tonight with John Oliver (HBO): FIFA and the World Cup - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »John Oliver's excitement for the World Cup is tempered by knowing information about FIFA, the organization that produces it. John details the problems with t...«
 * dz0ny back
<dz0ny> je blo tresk
<dz0ny> je sel strom
<yang> pa ti ni skurlo modema, bravo
<CrazyLemon> lucky bastards
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jablana> Postaja Koper - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jablana> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.0°C
<jablana> Postaja Debeli Rtič - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnyPffcx6hg
<Pepelka13> MINECRAFT Cupcakes - Let's Play Minecraft... in Cup Cake form! - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Learn how to make these adorable Minecraft figurines, perfect for topping a Minecraft Cake or Cupcakes. Make sure you SUBSCRIBE so you don't miss my Minecraf...«
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<pitko> k je ubuntu touch market kje dospoten prek spleta?
<sasa84> ooo pitko
<pitko> ola
<pitko> če dam ubuntu touch na tablco gre garancija?
<CrazyLemon> če daš windows phone na tablico..a gre garancija?
<pitko> mislm nasplošno
<pitko> nevem kako je to
<pitko> ubistvu gre k napravo rootaš
<upd_> da rooting prekine veljava garancije.
<pitko> Å¡koda!
<pitko> zdej sm vidu da je kao že 10 000 uprabnikov
<pitko> ubuntu tpuch
<pitko> touch*
<pitko> to pa je že cifra
<CrazyLemon> ogromna cifra.. to je koliko uporabnikov telefonov.. 0.00001?
<pitko> ja dobr no
<pitko> mal pa pretiravaš
<pitko> glede na to da Å¡e ni tlefona sploh z njim
<CrazyLemon> to da ni zunaj telefona je zanemarljivo dejstvo.. tudi telefona z cyanogenmod ni bilo zunaj dolgo časa pa je bilo OGROMNO uporabnikov tega roma
<pitko> ja pa vsi  vejo da je za cyanogenmodom nek android k ma neki appov napisanih že
<pitko> to je pa neki čist novga?
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-14
<sasa84> juhuuu
<orion1111> se kdo spozna na transakcije?
<CrazyLemon> js jih z veseljem sprejemam
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jablana> Trenutno se predvaja: Rogue Wave - No Magnatone
<CrazyLemon> yay...dež
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jablana> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 22.7°C @14.06.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jablana> Vlažnost: 78% Veter: zahodnik 5.7 m/s
<jablana> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:57, Kulminacija: 13:06:40, Sončni zahod: 20:56:23
<jablana> Dan je dolg: 15ur 39min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 20 GBP EUR
<jablana> CrazyLemon: 25.07 EUR
<zdobersek> thatz alawt
<yang> .pretvori 10 EUR SLT
<jablana> yang: NaN SLT
<yang> 24h Le Mansa je, Eurosport prenasa
<yang> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/t1.0-9/1798683_805204759489774_334612220503120567_n.jpg
<yang> Evo, ideja za naslednje leto http://now-here-this.timeout.com/2014/06/13/the-world-naked-bike-ride-streaks-through-london-this-saturday/
<Pepelka13> The World Naked Bike Ride streaks through London this Saturday – Now. Here. This. – Time Out London
<Pepelka13> »[Photo: Todd Huffman] Londoners are in for a nude awakening on Saturday (June 14) as the World Naked Bike Ride swings through town. [Photo: Carlos Felipe Pardo] Upwards of a thousand people are exp...«
<CrazyLemon> potovanje v london?
<yang> evo idioterna danes se lahko udelezis zabave na metelkovi
<yang> te bodo toplo sprejeli
<idioterna> nimam pojma zakaj naj bi se je jaz udelezeval
<idioterna> ti si tist k mora spoznat metelkovo
<yang> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/06/with-the-americas-running-out-of-ipv4-its-official-the-internet-is-full/
<Pepelka13> With the Americas running out of IPv4, it’s official: The Internet is full | Ars Technica
<Pepelka13> »Where did all those IP addresses go?«
#ubuntu-si 2014-06-15
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41828/#p41828
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41829/#p41829
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZkAULazAiM
<Pepelka13> Mladoletnica - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Scenarij in režija: JURE GODLER Igrajo: JURE MASTNAK, TILEN ARTAČ IN MISS POSTOJNE 2018 Kamera in montaža: SAŠA GRMEK«
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> ne uporabljamo več wordfencea na ubuntu.si ane?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon, ?
<dz0ny> ping
<jablana> dz0ny: pong
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nevermind..
<CrazyLemon> v bazi sm vidu več tabel z wp_wf* prefixom
<CrazyLemon> pa sm vidu da so od wordfencea ostali
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Linux Screenshot App Shutter Updates with Bug Fixes, New Icon  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/1oPmrCvf1OE/shutter-0-91-new-icon
<sasa84> juhuuu
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Raspberry Pi’s Maynard is a Modern Linux Desktop Using Wayland  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RgR4xq6XyuU/maynard-raspberry-pi-lightweight-desktop-ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je ta soft lockup.. CPU stuck ?
<CrazyLemon> why is my cpu stuck?!?
<idioterna> a to je u virtualki?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<idioterna> zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> am.. ne vem če si vidu odgovor ker sm bil lih v procesu reboota
<CrazyLemon> torej ne ni v virtualki
<CrazyLemon> in prvič se je zgodilo včeraj
<CrazyLemon> ko se sploh ni hotu PC ugasnit in sm vidu sporočilo
<CrazyLemon> soft lockup cpu stuck
<CrazyLemon> je pa včeraj bil CPU#0 danes pa CPU#1
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t1.0-9/10414505_1441023916149168_2677988219536540699_n.jpg
<yang> comeback http://www.rtvslo.si/slike/photo/247558
<Pepelka13> Miro Cerar in njegova klapa :: Razno :: Slike :: MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Slike - del največje spletne skupnosti Moj splet z največ registriranimi uporabniki. Sodelujte s svojimi slikami tudi vi.«
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Zukimac Is a Flawless Mac Theme for Ubuntu (If You Like that Sort of Thing)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wCzm8veupoM/zukimac-is-a-mac-theme-for-ubuntu
<sasa84> oooo zdobersek
<zdobersek> hej sasa84
<sasa84> ;)
<Rebro> kje ste muce
<sasa84> o mucek
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41830/#p41830
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-08
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> evo, gay propaganda wins
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-33024951
<Seniorita> Is the Pope a communist? - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Pope Francis's critique of free-market economics has made him an icon for the Left and prompted claims that he is a communist. Is he?«
<zdobersek> banda rdeca!
<idioterna> more good news
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33043812
<Seniorita> Turkey's AKP faces challenge to form government - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Turkey's AK party faces a challenge to form a government after losing its majority at a general election for the first time in 13 years.«
<zdobersek> more more good news
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/portugalska-s-15-let-izkusenj-kaze-da-ima-dekriminalizacija-drog-pozitivne-ucinke.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Portugalska s 14-letnimi izkušnjami kaže, da ima dekriminalizacija drog pozitivne učinke
<Seniorita> »Portugalska je po letih neuspešnega boja proti drogam leta 2001 dekriminalizirala vse droge, tako mehke kot težke. Število uporabnikov drog je upadlo, zmanjšalo se je število z njimi povezanih smrti. Zaradi prevelikega odmerka tam letno umrejo tri osebe na milijon prebivalcev, v Sloveniji 19, v Estoniji pa kar 126.«
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/_youhadonejob/status/607676910794076162
<Seniorita> You had one job auf Twitter: "Is there any other way to sob? http://t.co/SFQk8aF7FC"
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/iatemuggles/status/599624810801602560
<Seniorita> hiba auf Twitter: "Why are these people attacking the father of modern medicine http://t.co/xyrEPtLShs"
<idioterna> zdobersek: to si ti hasisar
<idioterna> zihr se hoces vselt pod yangov stanovanje pa mu kadit marihuano.
<idioterna> da ne bo mogu zracit
<zdobersek> you have seen through me cunning ruse
<idioterna> you are transparent
<idioterna> i did not say this, i was never here
<zdobersek> well it's all logged so dunno myabe
<CrazyLemon> hah.. what comes after Popcorn Time?
<idioterna> jsm popcorn hour posodu bratu od suni pa ga ma ze prakticno 3 leta pa mu je se zmeri cist vsec
<zdobersek> !g popcorn time
<Seniorita> Popcorn Time - Watch movies and TV shows instantly! https://popcorntime.io/
<zdobersek> naughty naughty!
<CrazyLemon> !g popcorn hour
<Seniorita> Popcornhour predvajalniki http://www.popcornhour.si/
<idioterna> zdej mam rpi
<idioterna> mi je vsec k loh vrtam po njem
<napsy> :)
<idioterna> pa koncno mam decent sounding zvocnike za u racunalnisko sobo
<dz0ny> Danes do 33 stopinj Celzija, na Primorskem razglašen rumeni alarm
<napsy> jeeej
<napsy> poletjee!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 25°C @08.06.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% severovzhodnik 2.7 m/s jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:02, Kulminacija: 11:02:13, Sončni zahod: 18:51:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncOA5GbU-ZI
<Seniorita> STEVE STEVENS AMAZING GUITAR SOLO - YouTube
<Seniorita> »STEVE STEVENS AMAZING GUITAR SOLO live 7/7/2012 piazzola sul brenta VILLA CONTARINI PADOVA ITALY HYDROGEN FESTIVAL 2012«
<idioterna> STEVE STEVENS STEVENSON'S SON
<yang> Google reads my mind , vpisem "all" in mi vrze tole ven https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRDivUb5EeA
<Seniorita> The Allman Brothers Band - Jessica - YouTube
<Seniorita> »"Jessica" is a rock instrumental written by Dickey Betts, guitarist of The Allman Brothers Band, and Les Dudek, who played with them soon after Duane Allman'...«
<yang> tut eden boljsih kitarskih komadov
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 30.4°C @08.06.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 29% severovzhodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:10, Kulminacija: 11:05:28, Sončni zahod: 18:52:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> kr nesi si poletje domov napsy
<CrazyLemon> http://blog.elnino.si/post/121008289255/flatfish-firefoxos-3
<Seniorita> elnino blog - Nino Vranešič
<Seniorita> »Short teaser Firefox OS 3.0 on TabletsFirefox OS 3.0 on “Flatfish” - Foxconn InFocus New Tab F1More about tablet:- Foxconn InFocus New Tab F1, Firefox OS tablet- Gesture navigation on Firefox OS...«
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 26°C @08.06.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% jugovzhodnik 3.8 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:09:14, Kulminacija: 10:59:19, Sončni zahod: 18:49:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> o
<zdobbie> o yourself
<lynxlynxlynx> o obedva
<zdobbie> so that's how it's gonna be
<idioterna> it has come to this
<zdobbie> pa neka!
<zdobbie> fyfi http://www.girorosa.it/pagina-principale.html
<Seniorita> Pagina Principale - Giro rosa
<Seniorita> »homepage del sito web«
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/novice/politika/sodisce-o-referendumu-o-zakonski-zvezi-predvidoma-v-sredo.html
<Seniorita> Sodišče o referendumu o zakonski zvezi predvidoma v sredo
<Seniorita> »Državni zbor je 26. marca zavrnil razpis referenduma o noveli zakona o zakonski zvezi in družinskih razmerjih.«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29°C @08.06.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 30% jugovzhodnik 2.4 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:02, Kulminacija: 11:02:13, Sončni zahod: 18:51:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.5°C @08.06.2015 13:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 48% zahodnik 6.3 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:18:10, Kulminacija: 11:05:28, Sončni zahod: 18:52:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 34min 37s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> bullsh1t
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11401519_10206853285111308_4911764246092881717_n.jpg?oh=90c74d06643504b8103cc68bfffb8c01&oe=55E8ADED
<yang> smart cat
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ti si iz kopra ne?
<pitastrudl> moogce poznaš kakega zobozdravnika ki ima tudi koncesijo
<yang> pitastrudl: Dr. Vesel
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHA9G_Hu_aU
<Seniorita> Jurij Zrnec - Zobozdravnik - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Predstavitev poklica Zobozdravnik«
<pitastrudl> hehe
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl v Å¡alari naj bi bila ena
<CrazyLemon> tu nasproti merkatorja
<CrazyLemon> gugl it :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl https://www.zd-koper.si/sl/zasebne-ambulante
<Seniorita> Koncesionarji
<CrazyLemon> see how easy it was? :)
<pitastrudl> sem našel to stran ja, sem hotel vprašati še tebe če že obiskuješ kakega, ki je vredu
<pitastrudl> da naum na napačnega naletu
<pitastrudl> :D
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 29°C @08.06.2015 15:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 32% jugovzhodnik 1.5 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:13:02, Kulminacija: 11:02:13, Sončni zahod: 18:51:23
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 38min 21s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://webcafe.net.hr/2015/06/05/0331007.63.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> jsm bil 19 pa ze takoj sm ful obvladal
<idioterna> sm vedu slovenska angleska in latinska imena za vse dele telesa k sm jih prvic od bliz gledu
<CrazyLemon> pa ti si borderline genij madona!
<idioterna> borderline zihr ja
<idioterna> genij pa vprasanje
<zdobbie> borderline-what then?
<CrazyLemon> borderline everything?
<idioterna> bpd
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2628-1: strongSwan vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2628-1/
<dz0ny> .yt children of the wild
<jabuk> Steve Angello Feat. Mako - Children Of The Wild https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkTZmSGlwFM
<zdobbie> .yt magic dragon
<jabuk> Piff the Magic Dragon: Heidi Klum Helps Comedic Magician in Dragon Suit - America's Got Talent 2015 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HybdQUCepFw
 * CrazyLemon is doing an unthinkable thing
<CrazyLemon> Primorska avtocesta je med predorom Tabor in Sežano - vzhod v smeri Gabrka zaprta zaradi gorečega vozila.
<CrazyLemon> torej..že drugo v dveh dneh
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> ja jmte vroče
<zdobbie> yay swift
<zdobbie> the other swift
<zdobbie> a confused 'yay'
<CrazyLemon> you high boy?
<dz0ny> unthinkable?
<dz0ny> a si vse linuxe pobrisal pa sel na win?
<dz0ny> Apple Swift to be open source (8 points) https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9680983
<Seniorita> Apple Swift to be open source | Hacker News
<zdobbie> dz0ny: no worries, pride tud na Windows
<zdobbie> but no
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny close
 * CrazyLemon is upgrading win7 to win10
<dz0ny> prever ce ti ni linuxov pobrisal :>
<CrazyLemon> grub Å¡e dela!
<dz0ny> uu
<dz0ny> napredek
<dz0ny> a to si pognal z usb al z live isntalacije
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny update sm pognal
<dz0ny> aha, logis
<CrazyLemon> mislim..zdownloadaš en .exe
<CrazyLemon> pa on nato nekaj nastavi v windows updateu
<CrazyLemon> in prek tistega potem zdownloadaš
<CrazyLemon> cca. 2.4GB z win7 professional
<CrazyLemon> ampak inštalira se že celo večnost madona
<zdobbie> wat en surprise
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiq-SbIW_Oo
<Seniorita> Piff the Magic Dragon On Penn And Teller! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »This guy is hilarious! Please subscribe! COPYRIGHT INFO: This is not my video, this is all from Penn & Teller«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> old material
<zdobbie> ooooh I'm soooorrrryyy
<CrazyLemon> tis ok
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQ8WGsV2FVU
<Seniorita> VÉRITÉ - Sentiment - Official Audio - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Twitter: http://www.twitter.com/verite Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/veriteohverite Instagram: http://www.instagram.com/verite --------------- Written by...«
<CrazyLemon> its done
<CrazyLemon> cca. 90min
<zdobbie> o' what?
<CrazyLemon> of time.. what else can be measured in minutes??
<zdobbie> dem angles
<zdobbie> .gif oh snap
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/3oEduUoblEUGMklYkw/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> zgleda kr ok
<CrazyLemon> kul feature je "remove everything and reinstall windows"
<zdobbie> TIL da nisem kriminalec http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/06/filesharing-a-gateway-into-the-dark-side-according-to-uk-police-chief/
<Seniorita> Filesharing “a gateway into the dark side” says UK police chief | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »And claiming "piracy is theft" is a gateway to even more absurd statements.«
<zdobbie> vsaj v UK ne
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-09
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutr
<slax0r> jutro
<lynxlynxlynx> o
<napsy> lp
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: knapzl l2p :P
<slax0r> l2p? :P
<zdobersek> 'ere we go
<slax0r> knapzl? :D
<LorD_DDooM> Saj so znerfal FS9-A, kaj spet jokate o enem in edinem uporabnem lightu :P
<slax0r> ma ta mi je edin na glavo padu :P
<slax0r> sam ste res smesni, tam cel post kako so streaki OP in oh in sploh, in kako bi moral met 12minut cooldown, pa en Clanovc napise neki za en IS mech pa ze mi jokamo :D
<LorD_DDooM> Noben noče imet 12 min cd, samo tak kot je bilo prvotno zamišljeno, da večji ssrm racki streljajo po salvah, tko kot LRMji.
<slax0r> ce pa ta tipson neki pise tam da bi se povisal cooldown
<slax0r> no v bistvu mi je itak vseeno, k ne vem kdaj sm jih nazadnje mel v uporabi
<slax0r> pravzaprav mi je za ves mwo ze vseen, k je sam en velik money making joke :)
<idioterna> this is all french to me
<LorD_DDooM> Na začetku je bil tak CD kot ga je tipson predlagal. Poj so pa znižali vse cssrmje za -1s al kok na sedanji CD.
<LorD_DDooM> Saj meni isto... 16. bo pa jok in stok, ker bo cel CW postal tko pasiven zarad novih derpship mehanik.
<idioterna> se vedno nc ne razumem
<idioterna> kaj je CD pa CW pa IS pa LRM
<Sky[x]> idioterna: nisi edini :D
<zdobbie> LARPers?
<idioterna> LRM je local resource manager daemon
<idioterna> CD ne vem kaj je CW je pa cheap worker :)
<zdobbie> CD is the popular UNIX command
<zdobbie> CW je pa Curriculum Witty
<idioterna> cankarjev dom
<zdobbie> IS je pa tko the caliphate that can't be named
<zdobersek> must not be named, mogoce
<slax0r> CD - cooldown, CW - Community Warfare ali Clan Wolf, IS - Inner Sphere, LRM - Long Range Missile... neizobrazenci
<slax0r> mislim....pa kako to ne veste...
<idioterna> kuga je to sploh zaen vesolje
<slax0r> BattleTech Universe
<idioterna> a, neki podobnga k bzflag
<slax0r> ne poznam, sam po slikah sodec, maybe? :)
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: 16. je kao nek update za CW dropshipe, k bojo dlje hoveral, in mel neke quirke in ne vem kaj se vse?
<LorD_DDooM> slax0r: spawn pointe na CW mapah bodo prestavili, pa vsi derpshipi bodo dobil 12 ERLL+aimbota na CT.
<zdobersek> dz0ny: why the privilege
<zdobersek> .radar
<zdobersek> ...
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Brand New Ubuntu Phone Goes on Sale, Priced at €299  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ISLMiGPEAN0/new-5-inch-ubuntu-phone-goes-on-sale
<napsy> aja
<napsy> .calc 2+2
<napsy> .vrzi
<napsy> meh
<CrazyLemon> to je bil samo restart commit :)
<napsy> nic ne dela
<CrazyLemon> seveda če ni jabuka gor
<zdobersek> .radar
<CrazyLemon> hence the 're-start'
<zdobersek> ... didn't restart, did it
<CrazyLemon> it takes some time dude
<napsy> za en bogi irc bot? :)
<CrazyLemon> napsy bogi?!?!!?
<CrazyLemon> D FAQ?!?
<napsy> :)
<CrazyLemon> build faila zato pa se ni restartal
<napsy> aja valda, nodejs
<napsy> it figures
<zdobersek> y not go?
<napsy> :P
<dz0ny> blame the t2
<CrazyLemon> mhm!
<CrazyLemon> build vseeno faila tudi brez t-2 :p
<zdobersek> jabuk: ke zaj
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> I want me thunderstorms!
<dz0ny> Uncaught AssertionError: expected 'libssl-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}' to equal 'libssl-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}'
<dz0ny> + expected - actual
<dz0ny> +libssl-dev {lucid (10.04LTS), precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid}
<dz0ny> -libssl-dev {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<dz0ny> add wily
<CrazyLemon> free wily!
<dz0ny> also no more lucid
<CrazyLemon> wily is no more lucid!
<zdobersek> nuff drugs eh
<zdobersek> .yt jamie xx gosh
<jabuk> Jamie xx - Gosh (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjNssEVlB6M
<napsy> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<napsy> .calc 2+2
<CrazyLemon> calc is gone
<napsy> why?
<zdobersek> .calc come back
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kok boste monetiziral to?
<CrazyLemon> because it makes you dumb dumb
<CrazyLemon> we dont want dumb dumb here
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COdT9f-CvhU
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek preprosto! integrirali bomo koledar in bomo prodali Canonicalu as a Siri-like feature
<Seniorita> Life of Brian: Crucifixion is too good for 'em sir - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The guy with the stammer. This does not belong to me. All credit goes to Monty Python!«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: BQ Aquarius E5 HD Ubuntu Edition Available For Pre-Order  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/3vDFNwZf-rA/bq-aquarius-e5-hd-ubuntu-edition.html
<dz0ny> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/06/09/us-space-nasa-flyingsaucer-idUSKBN0OO27820150609
<Seniorita> Botched parachute bedevils NASA 'flying saucer' test for second time| Reuters
<Seniorita> »NASA's test run of a Mars landing system came to a quick end on Monday when the saucer-shaped vehicle's parachute tore away after partly unfurling high over the Pacific Ocean, a NASA TV broadcast«
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> failed
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/24-letnik-vlomil-v-hiso-in-skusal-zadaviti-speco-22-letnico-umor-je-preprecila-babica.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - 24-letnik 'vlomil' v hišo in skušal zadaviti spečo 22-letnico. Umor je preprečila babica
<Seniorita> »Zamaskirani storilec je vstopil v stanovanjsko hišo na območju občine Sveti Jurij in napadel 22-letnico, ki je takrat spala. Skušal jo je zadaviti, a ji je na pomoč priskočila babica. Izkazalo se je, da sta bila omenjena nekdanja partnerja.«
<CrazyLemon> svašta :D
<dz0ny> https://foreignpolicy.com/2015/06/08/who-to-avoid-mers-dont-drink-camel-urine/
<Seniorita> WHO: To Avoid MERS, Don’t Drink Camel Urine | Foreign Policy
<Seniorita> »Camel urine is consumed in some parts of the Middle East for its allegedly palliative properties.«
<zdobersek> IT'S A FREE WORLD, INNIT
<yang> Bedak, zdej bo pa sedel 15 let za poskus umora
<upd> točno tam bo kjer morajo bit bedaki
<upd> dlje bo tam bolje bo za družbo
<idioterna> ne bo
<idioterna> za druzbo je bolje da se take ljudi cimprej rehabilitira
<upd> v popolnem svetu ja, ampak rehabilitacije so drage in lahko trajajo tudi celo življenje, potem je tu še nadzor nad tako osebo, tega pa niti ni
<upd> tako da če je v zaporu je bolje in ceneje za vse
<upd> edino za njega
<yang> poceni ravno ni, en zapornik na dan stane davkoplacevalce 100 al 200 eur
<upd> zapor stane ja, v resnici bivanje v zaporu, na osebo na teden ne nanese za 50€
<yang> mislim, da bi rabli se kak dodaten zapor, tisti na dobu je precej poln, preko kapacitete
<upd> dnevno dobi obrok za 5€, elektrike ena žarnica pol evra, pranje 1x na teden 2€, tuš 1€ na teden
<upd> blabla ne vem od kje jim 100€ na dan
<yang> to je verjetno vse vkljuceno, izobrazevanja, pazniki, itd.
<upd> Å¡e vsen je velik
<yang> vcas je blo 10.000 sit, ne vem kok je zdaj
<yang> http://www.zurnal24.si/za-zapornika-83-evrov-na-dan-clanek-170930
<Seniorita> Za zapornika 83 evrov na dan - zurnal24
<Seniorita> »Zaporniki. Bilo bi nezakonito, če bi delali, da bi pokrili svoje stroške nastanitve in hrane. Dejavnosti. Prevladujejo športne dejavnosti, obiskujejo ustvarjalne dejavnosti, koncerte, gledališke predstave.«
<upd> jaz jim nebi nič nudil
<yang> 1337 zaprtih, sama elita
<upd> še delavci v gradbeništvu si ne morejo toliko privoščit, če mu za kruh ostane, kakšno izobraževanje neki
<upd> pa če je zdaj hotel ono zadavit, kdo pravi da čez 20 let ne bo pretepal žene, ko bo na soseda ljubusumen, in tako trpi še več oseb, naj bo kar notr
<yang> a ti ves kolk jih pretepa zene, pa niso v zaporu :)
<yang> ziher mamo ene dva taka v bloku
<upd> sej moj point, ta oseba bi se izgubila v sistemu, kot pride iz zapora, ker ni nadzora za take osebe
<upd> yang, zakaj jih pa ne prijaviš ?
<yang> ja, nisem ocividec
<yang> nimam dokaza za to
<yang> sicer ce je zena tolk neumna da vztraja s takim v vezi, pra vji je
<yang> nobena pametna ne bi
<upd> kamero jim nastavi v stanovanje pa jih posnemi pa pošlji policiji anonimno
<yang> in kako naj pridem v njihovo stanovanje brez kljuca ?
<upd> žena ni kriva, žena se lahko boji ga zapustiti
<upd> poglej pse ki jih trpinčijo, nikoli ne gredo stran od lastnika
<yang> psi so psi, clovek ima pa pamet
<upd> znajdi se, povabi se na kavo tja
<upd> tud človek je lahko v stiski
<yang> ponavadi se ne locijo, ker nimajo kam it, on je lastnik stanovanja in zena ve da bi koncala z otroci na cesti ali v najboljsem primeru v materinskem domu
<upd> jaz bi jim klical policijo vsakič ko bi slišal dretje, pa csd bi obvestil
<upd> tud če konča na cesti je bolje kot z nasilnežem
<yang> v koncni fazi si je ona takega zbrala
<yang> pa naj si zbere novega
<upd> ima vsaj možnost da se postavi na noge
<napsy> ni tolk preprost
<napsy> ene nimajo
<upd> ni res, ni ona kriva, so ljudje angelčki do poroke, po poroki pa hudički
<yang> ceprav hecno je da vedno povdarjajo "moski izvajajo nasilje nad zenskami" lahko pa je tudi obratno
<upd> sploh potem ko vidijo da jih ne bo zapustila
<yang> ampak ja recimo da je v 90% primerih to da moski izvaja nasilje
<upd> seveda je lahko tudi obratno, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqPgV7XcWAM
<Seniorita> Tihi uničevalec odnosov - YouTube
<Seniorita> »www.hocem-vec.com Na www.hocem-vec.com se lahko naročite na brezplačno obveščanje in sproti prejemate naše nove posnetke in članke na različne zanimive in up...«
<upd> čustveno izsiljevanje je bolj bogosto s strani žensk
<upd> ko rečeš da greš sam ven v disko, pa ti naredi sad face, zakaj je nočeš zravn itd
<upd> se mi pa zdi da je ta tihi uničevalec najbolj pogost
<yang> lahko izvajajo tudi cisto navadno histerijo in zaljenje
<yang> pac zmaga vedno tisti ki je mentalno mocnejsi
<yang> pasivno ignoriranje se niti ni tako hudo, ker konec koncev se oseba samo ne zeli pogovarjati s teboj
<yang> ni pa nasilna v taki komunikaciji
<yang> jaz poznam nekaj parov, ki imajo zaljenje kot osnovno sestavino odnosa
<upd> je hudo, včasih bolj kot nasilje
<napsy> to je sfaljen
<napsy> pa ce mata otroka, pol odrasca v takem okolju
<yang> moz recimo rece "pa daj kaj spet trosis neumnosti" ali pa kaksno drug ozmerljivko da poniza zeno, in to recimo dela leta inleta
<yang> napsy: ponavadi otroci povzamejo tak nacin komunikacije/obnasanja in imajo tudi sami kasneje podoben odnos/probleme
<napsy> poznam par ko se skos kregata, v druzbi
<napsy> kar je dost motece ko se ne mors normalno menit
<napsy> pol pa seksata pa je vse vredu :)
<upd> ja jaz tudi dosti takih, ki žalijo ženo pa 30 oseb okol
<yang> ja ampak seks popravi zadeve samo vprvem letu, kasneje pa ne vec
<napsy> yang: ona dva sta ze priblizn 5 let
<upd> nič ne narediš, lena si itd so vse sem že slišal pa so 40 let stari
<yang> upd: ja ampak pravtako lahko besedno zali tudi zenska moskega...
<yang> z istimi zmerljivkami
<yang> pol pa on popizdi pa jo mahne
<upd> lahko, ko sem bil v eni zidanci, je žena deca tko napizdila da je kar ven šel
<upd> jaz sem moji povedal že drugi mesec, ko je prišlo do tega, če je kdo proti komu od naju, in če takrat nisva skupaj, je bv da sva sploh skupaj
<napsy> ni problem bit prot
<napsy> js sm z mojo dostkrat proti cemu
<yang> bedast je, ko en v partnerstvu misli da je "Å¡ef"
<napsy> sam dostkrat je tak
<upd> ja seveda odvisno za kaj gre, govorim o tem da te nekdo žali pa da moja z njim potegne
<napsy> bendo je da oba hocta bit sefa
<yang> mislim, enim tak zakon tudi funkcionira
<upd> če hočeta oba bit šefa je pizdarija :D
<napsy> vecinakrat je tak da je en v zvezi vedno vodilen
<yang> ampak recimo v skandinaviji so lahko tudi moski gospodinje, pr nas pa ce bos reku da si gospodinja, se ti bodo smejali recimo
<napsy> ce pa sta oba mocna karakterja pa se bosta stalno kregala
<napsy> js se smatram za gospodinjo
<napsy> kar je dost cenjeno pri zenskah
<napsy> razn ce zivis v neki redneck vasi
<upd> sploh pri ne gospodinjah :d
<yang> kakih 15 let nazaj nisi vidu maskih da bi porival vozicek z otrokom noter, dandanes pa vidis precej takih mladic ocetov
<napsy> sj prav
<napsy> delo se mora razporedit
<yang> kakih 15 let nazaj nisi vidu moskih da bi porival vozicek z otrokom noter, dandanes pa vidis precej takih mladih ocetov
<napsy> s tem se en druzga razobremeni
<yang> al pa zakaj ne bi en skuhal, medtem ko drugega ni doma
<yang> medtem ko drugega caka
<yang> moj stari sosed pa caka raje lacen, da pride zena domov in ce slucajno rece da je zmatrana, ce mu lahko gre po pico, pravi da ne bo nic jedel
<yang> da naj mu skuha al pa da bo lacen
<upd> in pol je ona žalostna o moj kozu bo pa lačen pa mu skuha nekaj
<yang> ja pac izsiljevanje
<upd> toj tud tu tipično po kmetijah, rečejo če ne boš kuhala ne bom delal
<yang> sicer mu je tud ze rekla "klinc te gleda stari, nic ti nam nardila , grem kar spat" pa je mel dolg nos
<upd> pravilno
<yang> on recimo gre v trgovino samo po pivo
<yang> nic drugega nikoli ne kupi
<yang> zena vlaci vse iz trgovine domov
<yang> za povceni pivo pa je pripravljen it tudi dva kilometra dalj
<yang> samo da prispara 10 centov
<yang> smo bli z njim v avstriji enkrat, nic ni kupil smo sli v spar, pa pravi "tele klobase ponavadi kupi zena"
<yang> mi pa dve vrece nabral robe
<upd> mja v rit bi ga brcnil, takim bi vzel ženo za pol leta, pa da vidimo pol če bo sam še pivo kupoval
<yang> ja sej ko gre zena k starim starsem, potem si vse sam pripravi a ves !
<yang> ampak dokler pa je navajen da ga ona streze, pa mu tako bolj odgovarja
<yang> to je isto kot v onmu filmu Mr. Schmidt
<yang> Na koncu pa kokr kol gledas, ljudje so pripravljeni na marsikateri kompromis za tistih 3 x 20 minut uzitka tedensko...
<napsy> pol bols placat prostitutko
<napsy> ce je tako
<yang> ceneje je definitivno
<napsy> aha
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<napsy> oh-oh
<napsy> neki se dela
<idioterna> u napacno smer gre
<slax0r> jap, v grazu je izdano opozorilo za nevarnost toce
<slax0r> tk da bom verjetno danes mal dlje v sluzbi
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Try Nuvola Player 3 Beta (Cloud Music Player With Tight Desktop Integration)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_otRwBRrKvU/try-nuvola-player-3-beta-cloud-music.html
<dz0ny> dear lord en strah prihaja z vzhoda
<zdobersek> GL BJ
<zdobersek> http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=kradar&param=anim
<Seniorita> dhmz
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page_0=13
<Seniorita> Blitzortung.org – live lightning map: Italy, France, Spain, Portugal
<Seniorita> »Live lightnings and thunderstorms in Southwest Europe: Italy, France, Spain, Portugal«
<zdobbie> .gif what a lovely day
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/SRg9YtyRaA5xe/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> ma dej no
<CrazyLemon> kwa?!
<zdobersek> http://www4.pictures.zimbio.com/mp/hR5dPjNAQMfx.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif what a day what a lovely day
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/SRg9YtyRaA5xe/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif what a day
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/prcLvvFPAjXW0/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> dude!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ajde, daj v komando
<zdobersek> .whataday
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne
<CrazyLemon> but i'll take a PR
<zdobbie> wat en PR whore
<CrazyLemon> aye
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Siri Suggestions in iOS 9 riff off of Ubuntu Scopes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/mKZeQPjuryw/ios-9-siri-suggestions-ubuntu-scopes
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbSBZycnyac
<Seniorita> The Daily Show - Assault Swim - Progress in Community Policing - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jessica Williams breaks down a Texas pool party that ended with police assaulting a group of black teenagers. * Watch the latest full episode of The Daily Sh...«
<zdobbie> murmurmur
<zdobbie> murncki
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<zdobbie> murmurmur
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> murncki
<CrazyLemon> its like a party out there
<zdobbie> protect ya back
<CrazyLemon> protect ya ass
<CrazyLemon> its gonna be a wild ride
<CrazyLemon> jutri dobim 8cm fajfo!
<zdobbie> !g ass saver
<Seniorita> Ass Savers - Bicycle mudguards http://ass-savers.com/
<CrazyLemon> uu ja
<CrazyLemon> to rabim tudi
<zdobbie> a ze mas aerobar clip-one?
<CrazyLemon> kaj mi bo aerobar z 8cm fajfo?!
<CrazyLemon> but i know what are you trying to do
<CrazyLemon> not cool man
<zdobbie> .whatamitryingtodo
<CrazyLemon> you want to lay me down ...
<zdobbie> ... make you aero ...
<CrazyLemon> whatever you want to call it.. just stop
<CrazyLemon> no means no
<CrazyLemon> https://www.microsoft.com/sl-si/windows/windows-10-upgrade
<Seniorita> Kako nadgraditi na Windows 10 – Microsoft
<Seniorita> »Preberite, kako rezervirati nadgradnjo na Windows 10«
<CrazyLemon> seriously.. insecure content.. c'mon microsoft
<R33D3M33R> če piškotke blokiraš, se stran sploh ne naloži kot se spodobi :D
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi če jih ne blokiraš se ne naloži
<CrazyLemon> ker bi browser ne naloži insecure skriptov
<CrazyLemon> ti*
<CrazyLemon> dež!
<R33D3M33R> meni se naloži, če pustim cookije čez
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> .gif it's happening
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/lUUelakXjN5Qc/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a obstaja tool ki mu poveš eno spletno stran
<CrazyLemon> on pa ti izpiše vse CSSje v uporabi tiste strani
<CrazyLemon> in vseh podstrani ?
<dz0ny> ja chrome console
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ma ne dela ravno kul
<dz0ny> mogoce si sam spises kaj z phantomjs
<CrazyLemon> aja.. napačno sem se izrazil
<dz0ny> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> ne želim da mi izpiše vse CSSje v uporabi.. ampak vsa CSS pravila
<dz0ny> da ti z vseh združi ?
<dz0ny> k druzga k to k ma chrome ne poznam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja.. tako da vem kaj vse se uporablja
<CrazyLemon> chrome mi izpiše kaj vse se ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da moraš sam pregledat in izločit
<CrazyLemon> sicer obstaja za lokalne projekte tole https://github.com/addyosmani/grunt-uncss
<Seniorita> addyosmani/grunt-uncss · GitHub
<Seniorita> »grunt-uncss - A grunt task for removing unused CSS from your projects.«
<CrazyLemon> tole zgleda obetavno https://github.com/giakki/uncss
<Seniorita> giakki/uncss · GitHub
<Seniorita> »uncss - Remove unused styles from CSS«
<CrazyLemon> dela uncss.. more or less :D
<CrazyLemon> ok
<CrazyLemon> če koga zanima kako dela uncss
<CrazyLemon> moraš za vsak .css ki je definiran na strani
<CrazyLemon> mu sporočit -s link-do.cssja
<CrazyLemon> torej prvič uncss -s link-do.cssja stran-ki-te.zanima > style.css
<CrazyLemon> in nato uncss -s link-do-druzga.cssja stran-ki-te.zanima >> style.css
<CrazyLemon> and so on
<CrazyLemon> in zadela dela
<CrazyLemon> zadeva*
<zdobbie> zadela deva?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> ah yes
<lynxlynxlynx> ooo brilijantno
<lynxlynxlynx> confirm password polje, ki takoj pobriše vsebino, če c/p noter
<lynxlynxlynx> *email
<CrazyLemon> pfft! to ni brilijantno.. zakaj pa je bog ustvaril c/p če ga ne smeš uporabljat?!?!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tebi je všeč tista iz Community ane?
<dz0ny> a anny :)?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja :D
<dz0ny> .imdb the martian
<jabuk> The Martian (2015)  Action Adventure Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: Ni podatka MT: Ni podatka
<jabuk> During a manned mission to Mars, Astronaut Mark Watney is presumed dead after a fierce storm and left behind by his crew. But Watney has survived and finds himself stranded and alone on the hostile planet. With only meager supplies, he must draw upon his ingenuity, wit and spirit to subsist and find a way to signal to Earth that he is alive.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi4112625689/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3659388/
<dz0ny> fyi ^^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny torej.. mam en screenshot zate :>
<dz0ny> knjiga je tud dobra
<dz0ny> yes?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/vlcsnap-2015-06-09-22h13m26s77.png
<dz0ny> sam da ni un men parts od idioterna zraven !
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ni :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny !
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: !!! a com to gledas?
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da sprašuješ kaj gledam
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny
<CrazyLemon> .imdb get hard
<CrazyLemon> :D
<jabuk> Get Hard (2015) 100 min Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 6.2/10 (16,034 glasov) MT: 34/100
<jabuk> When millionaire James King is jailed for fraud and bound for San Quentin, he turns to Darnell Lewis to prep him to go behind bars.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3369578009/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2561572/
<upd> o sole mioo
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-10
<napsy> jutro
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> lih sm odprl vsa okna v officu
<napsy> je treba dokler se lahka, kert pol ko zacne vrocina udarjat je prepozn
<idioterna> 44 okn :)
<napsy> ma kaj celo zgradbo zracis? :D
<idioterna> ja 2 stuka
<napsy> aja tocn
<idioterna> zgori zdej noben ne skrbi vec za plac
<idioterna> tko da morm js
<Sky[x]> ja jst sme tud odpru hitr balkon da se mal zlufta :)
<idioterna> da nau zgnil
<Sky[x]> idioterna: pa se kaj isce za zgorej ze al kako?
<idioterna> ma
<idioterna> tricky
<idioterna> mi hocmo da ostane prazn da se bomo loh razlezl se gor
<idioterna> ampak ne bi pa placval se dokler nas ni gor
<idioterna> uni se delajo da je ful zanimanje
<idioterna> ampak po drugi strani ni se noben prsu gledat
<Sky[x]> haha lol :D
<idioterna> tko da se zdej delamo oboji
<idioterna> mi da nas ne zanima
<napsy> they don't know that you know
<idioterna> dvomm
<idioterna> sej niso buksli
<napsy> aja pol pa they know you know that htey know
<idioterna> hehe
<napsy> lepa igrica :)
<idioterna> eventuelno je treba do konca pridt enkrat
<idioterna> dons pa novo viseco mrezo prnesejo
<napsy> hammock?
<idioterna> ja
<napsy> kul:D
<idioterna> zdej je moj tle obesen pa
<idioterna> je mogoce mal neustren za it firmo
<idioterna> k sam 120 kil zdrzi
<idioterna> ta bo pa dvesto, tko da
<idioterna> ce je zdej lih kumi dve babe zdrzu
<idioterna> bo zdej deca pa babo loh
<zdobersek> niste resni.
<idioterna> tle mamo "the league of obese gentlemen"
<idioterna> in jsm not, ker mam sto kil, ceprov uresnic nism debel, zgolj big boned
<idioterna> pa zdej sta mi ze dva tipa rekla da mam cudne noge
<idioterna> en je reku "smreke" en pa "hlodi"
<idioterna> no, vazn da mam dekliske rokce
<idioterna> da so aero
<napsy> ce je sorazmern z visino ne vidim problema
<idioterna> ja mal sm pretezk
<idioterna> 80 bi mogu bit idealno
<idioterna> da neb tok biciklov unicvou
<zdobersek> but what kenya do
<idioterna> eat less nutella
<napsy> damn evrokrem ja
<napsy> js kupujem nutoka se mi zdi
<napsy> nek bel
<napsy> tezk se upret par zlick
<idioterna> ma sej to uresnic ni problem
<idioterna> mislm js bi tut z nutelo loh biu 80
<idioterna> sam bi mogu bit na polovicnem delovnem casu
<zdobersek> excuses!
<idioterna> reasons.
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/health-33063838
<Seniorita> Baby born from ovary frozen in mother's childhood - BBC News
<Seniorita> »A woman in Belgium is the first in the world to give birth to a baby using transplanted ovarian tissue frozen when she was still a child, doctors say.«
<slax0r> jutro
<dz0ny> http://m.xkcd.com/1536/
<Seniorita> xkcd: The Martian
<zdobersek> moar belgium http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/10/world/europe/belgium-commemorates-waterloo-with-euro-and-france-is-not-pleased.html?_r=0
<napsy> krneki tist
<zdobersek> saywut
<slax0r> LorD_DDooM: https://static.mwomercs.com/img/news/media/34682a5584c2e92d157e00263806a78f.jpg
<LorD_DDooM> Spet bomo imel material za jokcat :)
<slax0r> I do not care, Executioner is AWSUM! :D
<slax0r> komi cakam za cbille :D
<slax0r> mislis da je mozno da bi M$ odvzel pravice PGIju za MW in naredil spet eno svojo igro?
<LorD_DDooM> Executioner: August 4th for MC and September 1st for C-Bills
<LorD_DDooM> A niso zakupil pravice do 2020?
<slax0r> ne vem, kolk vem je licenca se vedno od M$, in jim placujejo kao royalties
<LorD_DDooM> Plačujejo jo jim licenčnino ja, saj so nekje povedali da je flat za vsak prodan MC in in še flat pavšal na leto.
<slax0r> MWLL se se da kje downloadat?
<LorD_DDooM> V bistvu bi raje videl, da tole farso končajo in dejansko začnejo delat na Mechwarrior 5
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, da se, tud serverji so, samo folka ni
<slax0r> kje se da downloadat? ce na MWLL strani ne dela DL
<slax0r> o lej, so pofixal?!
<LorD_DDooM> Pa tudi ni ne vem kaj, MWLL recimo nima mechlaba sploh, tko da furaš stockmeche
<slax0r> pred par mesci se ziher ni dal
<LorD_DDooM> na outreachhpg je bil enkrat en post z vsemi navodili pa torrent linki
<slax0r> mja...
<slax0r> MW5, ce bi bil tak kot tist "trailer" z destroyable environment itd. to bi bilo epic
<zdobersek> u
<zdobersek> danes ustavno sodisce odloca o referendumu
<idioterna> mhm
<napsy> kermu?
<zdobersek> taneustavnem
<napsy> kater
<idioterna> a se loh straighti odlocajo o tem ce se loh geji porocijo
<idioterna> oziroma a lahko slovenci izglasujemo obvezno sterilizacijo romov
<idioterna> ker to je prblizn isto.
<napsy> aja to
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @10.06.2015 7:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% severnik 1.1 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:27, Kulminacija: 11:02:35, Sončni zahod: 18:52:42
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 15s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> http://www.theguardian.com/business/video/2015/jun/09/what-is-ttip-video-explainer
<Seniorita> What is TTIP? Everything you need to know about the 'super sexy' trade acronym - video | Business | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »TTIP, the Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership: ever heard of it? Do you know what it means? If the answer is no, don't worry. Here's everything you need to know about this 'super sexy' acronym«
<zdobersek> just the TTIP
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kakšno zanimivo idejo za 404 page?
<dz0ny> irc page :)
<dz0ny> k razen robotov ne bo noben na njo prsu
<upd> bitcoin miner
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako da ne.. kr neki jih najde page :)
<CrazyLemon> .gif 404
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/fyevWXLoTRKlG/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://static1.businessinsider.com/image/4ec59330ecad044d76000071-1200/this-one-from-lululemon-is-weird.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lulu lemon :D
<zdobersek> ubuntu.si cycling dress plug
<CrazyLemon> plug?
<CrazyLemon> http://minyos.its.rmit.edu.au/aim/a_notes/a_anims/bicycle_anim.gif  tole pa napis "Tako ne prideš daleč" :D
<idioterna> kva da ne
<idioterna> jsm zdej skos tko vozu
<idioterna> pa sm kr dalec prsu
<idioterna> cez 10 dni me vabjo na en alpe krog
<idioterna> mal razmislam kok mi bo to ratal
<zdobersek> enostavno
<zdobersek> tkole: https://i.imgur.com/fAoafTu.gif
<idioterna> amm
<idioterna> http://im.ezgif.com/tmp/ezgif-3472450365.gif
<idioterna> tkole.
<zdobersek> mah
<zdobersek> detajli
<zdobersek> ... v ktero smer?
<idioterna> ja v alpe smer
<idioterna> pa ne cez ljubno
<idioterna> v lucah na podlovlovljek
<idioterna> pa kranjski rak pa pol dol
<idioterna> hopefully no
<idioterna> to sm predlagal, tam okol je res boring
<zdobersek> a ti si predlagu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm reku sm da mogoce bi su zravn ce bo moj middleware ze ok
<zdobersek> kok te bojo klel na raka, ce ne bos sel
<napsy> goodie
<idioterna> http://qntra.net/2015/06/online-drug-trade-booming-despite-silk-road-shut-down-ulbrichts-subsequent-life-sentence/
<Seniorita> Online Drug Trade Booming Despite Silk Road Shut Down & Ulbricht's Subsequent Life Sentence | Qntra.net
<zdobersek> opa! http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/06/ttip-dirty-deal-falls-apart-as-eu-debate-and-vote-cancelled/
<Seniorita> TTIP “dirty deal” falls apart as EU debate and vote cancelled | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »MEPs' fears grow over dangers of including ISDS in transatlantic trade deal.«
<zdobersek> noice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2629-1: CUPS vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2629-1/
<zdobbie> "Vsebine žal ni bilo mogoče najti! Poskusite jo poiskati preko vgrajenega iskalnika."
<zdobbie> Wat en letdown.
<zdobbie> fwif sem piko moral dodat jaz!
<idioterna> kva to
<idioterna> also
<yang> Koračno pečenje, kakšna raba slovenščine je to ?  http://www.gorenje.si/izdelki/veliki-gospodinjski-aparati/kuhanje/lastnosti/vgradne-pecice/koracno-pecenje-step-by-step?gclid=COfPoZefhcYCFdTKtAodR0EA1A
<Seniorita> Koračno pečenje (Step by Step) - Gorenje
<idioterna> kaj se je odlocu US
<Seniorita> »Koračno pečenje ali Step by step je program, kjer uporabnik vnaprej določi več zaporednih korakov postopka peke. Ta način uporabe pečice je idealen pri peki kruha, piščanca ali lazanje, ko so potrebne temperaturne spremembe.«
<idioterna> zdej so zihr ze sli domol
<idioterna> pa asistentje pisejo PR
<zdobbie> cakamo
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/search?q=ustavno%20sodišče&src=typd
<zdobbie> http://www.us-rs.si/aktualno/novice/
<Seniorita> Novice » us-rs.si
<Seniorita> »Ustavno sodišče Republike Slovenije » Uradni obisk delegacije Ustavnega sodišča Italijanske republike pri Ustavnem sodišču Republike Slovenije«
<R33D3M33R> zdobbie: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si/commit/47d273d610ec2254e3a60fd0a4c2e1a9e3f25ec9
<Seniorita> Fix typo in 404.php · ubuntu-si/ubuntu.si@47d273d · GitHub
<Seniorita> »ubuntu.si - The Community webpage«
<zdobbie> R33D3M33R: hvala!
<CrazyLemon> js zanj tega ne bi popravu.. samo zato ker zdobbie ni commit worthy
<zdobbie> .whatalovelyday
<CrazyLemon> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/roundcube-next--2#/story
<Seniorita> Roundcube Next | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »Creating the future of email, together!«
<R33D3M33R> zanimivo, Aaron Seigo, sem mislil, da on prispeva k KDE
<R33D3M33R> (h KDE) :)
<R33D3M33R> aha, kolab, nvm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2630-1: QEMU vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2630-1/
<dz0ny> .sc Lucian X Remmi - Bobby K
<jabuk> Lucian X Remmi - Bobby K(3 minute) https://soundcloud.com/lucianofficial/lucian-x-remmi-bobby-k ♥8,008 ▶186,603
<lynxlynxlynx> http://imgur.com/gallery/pJPpI :D
<Seniorita> Help us have sex... in SPACE (and film it!) - Album on Imgur
<Seniorita> »The Internet's visual storytelling community. Explore, share, and discuss the best visual stories the Internet has to offer.«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uruhBKoOWhM kako imamo lepo
<Seniorita> Polhov Gradec Dobrova koncna verzija FullHD - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Opis Il paese del conte Blagay A due passi dal viavai cittadino mi immergo nella natura intatta al margine della Conca di Lubiana, nel cuore dei Monti di Pol...«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4M6EkHzVZo this one is better
<Seniorita> 【Trap】Lucian x Remmi - Bobby K - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Trap Music: Lucian x Remmi - Bobby K On a mission to build the best EDM community on YouTube. Feel free to join us anytime you want :) Free Download: http://...«
<CrazyLemon> ^^
<upd> hm
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2633-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2633-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2638-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2638-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2637-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2637-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2636-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2636-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2635-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2635-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2634-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2634-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2632-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2632-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2631-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2631-1/
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-11
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<zdobbie> drama!
<zdobbie> DRAMA!
<idioterna> a mas abonma
<idioterna> kva je z US
<idioterna> nc niso odlocil
<zdobersek> sej nimajo kej za odlocat
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobersek> DRAMA https://www.reddit.com/r/all
<Seniorita> all subreddits
<Seniorita> »reddit: the front page of the internet«
<zdobersek> recap at https://www.reddit.com/r/SubredditDrama/
<Seniorita> Bring your popcorn (.gifs)
<Seniorita> »The place where people can come and talk about internet fights and other dramatic happenings from other subreddits.«
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> t-2 again?
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/nov-telefon.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/amazing-notice.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kr povej da si hotel pokazat dres
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> ta dres je pa res _old_
<idioterna> pa kr dobr sesut ze
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/swollen-shoulder.jpg
<idioterna> k sm se povalu po cesti v njem :)
<zdobbie> Le manta
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 21.9°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 21.2°C
<napsy> http://i.imgur.com/oyU18x3.jpg
<napsy> lol :)
<idioterna> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/493585278/origo-boat-foldable-easy-to-transport-eco-friendly
<Seniorita> ORIGO Boat - foldable, easy to transport, eco friendly boat. by ORIGO Team — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »Foldable, eco friendly boat, that is very easy to transport and store. It is unsinkable and you won't have to worry about docking fees.«
<napsy> zanimiv
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek neki zate https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2324
<Seniorita> RFC 2324 - Hyper Text Coffee Pot Control Protocol (HTCPCP/1.0)
<siska> ha :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<lynxlynxlynx> napsy: končno en praktičen proizvod :)
<lynxlynxlynx> sam tale "eco-friendly" je mal za lase privlečen
<napsy> nevm
<zdobersek> dons sem pa nasu svoj Colle delle Finestre
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Workarounds For Not Being Able to Mount The Windows 8 Partition In Linux Due to Hibernation  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/_2qZJ15izHM/workarounds-for-not-being-able-to-mount.html
<zdobersek> http://www.theguardian.com/film/2015/jun/11/christopher-lee-dies-at-the-age-of-93-dracula :|
<Seniorita> Christopher Lee dies at the age of 93 | Film | The Guardian
<Seniorita> »The veteran actor was best known for roles including Dracula and Saruman in the Lord of the Rings franchise«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Get New Wine Features Faster With `Wine Staging` [PPA]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/5kjGOV8B_4I/get-new-wine-features-faster-with-wine.html
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 23.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.6°C
<zdobbie> morje odteklo!
<CrazyLemon> shut your piehole!
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvKRbi2ovDY
<Seniorita> Christopher Lee: "The Bloody Verdict of Verden" Music Video - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Music video of the song "The Bloody Verdict of Verden", aka "The Blood of the Saxon Men" belonging to the album "Charlemagne: By the Sword and the Cross" (20...«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> pray, and your sea will be replenished!
<zdobersek>  /pray
<idioterna> your radar
<idioterna> you need to replenish your radar
<zdobersek> IT LIVES
<zdobersek> IT DIES
<zdobersek> IT LIVES AGAIN
<idioterna> interesting
<idioterna> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/pornhub-space-program-sexploration
<Seniorita> Pornhub Space Program - SEXPLORATION | Indiegogo
<Seniorita> »Help us make the first sex tape in space!«
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> 3.4mio
<idioterna> pa https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150608/05451031270/sun-owning-lady-sues-ebay-because-they-wouldnt-let-her-sell-plots-land-her-sun.shtml mi je tut vsec
<idioterna> sm mogu kr comment napisat
<Seniorita> Sun-Owning Lady Sues eBay Because They Wouldn't Let Her Sell 'Plots' Of 'Land' On 'Her' Sun | Techdirt
<Seniorita> »Techdirt readers with a good memory may recall that back in 2010 a Spanish woman with entirely too much time on her hands claimed to have found a legal loophole that allowed her to register her ownership of the sun. Yes, the sun. You know, Sol, that...«
<zdobersek> Sun the Star?
<zdobersek> Sun the Star
<zdobersek> .yt yeah yeah yeahs despair
<jabuk> Yeah Yeah Yeahs - "Despair" (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cvrjn_pF9tY
<zdobersek> MY SUN IS YOUR SUN
<CrazyLemon> Spoštovani!
<CrazyLemon>  
<CrazyLemon> Obveščamo vas, da poskus vaše odjave ni uspel.
<CrazyLemon> wtf mercator
<zdobersek> .yt stay with me
<jabuk> Sam Smith - Stay With Me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB-5XG-DbAA
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<msevph> Lol
<zdobersek> Ivica te ne da
<zdobersek> prekleti kolesarji http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/ta-vikend-ohranite-mirne-zivce-zaradi-kolesarskega-maratona-bodo-stevilne-ceste-po-ljubljani-vec-ur-zaprte.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Ta vikend ohranite mirne živce. Zaradi kolesarskega maratona bodo številne ceste po Ljubljani več ur zaprte
<Seniorita> »V prestolnici bodo tudi ta vikend kolesarji glavni na cestah. Zaradi kolesarskega maratona Franja pa bodo zaprli nekatere ceste. Obvoze bodo imeli tudi mestni avtobusi. Zato je dobro, da preverite stanje na cestah, preden se ta vikend odpravite v ali iz Ljubljane.«
<Matthai> biciklistični teroristi bodo zavzeli mesto in izvajali teror nad nedolžnimi prebivalci najlepšega mesta na svetu!
<Matthai> :-)
<idioterna> mhm
<upd> se res Å¡e ta maraton
<zdobersek> a n
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a imaš kje na githubu te mu-plugins za wordpress?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-2639-1: OpenSSL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2639-1/
<CrazyLemon> again??
<CrazyLemon> c'mon openssl
<idioterna> kko misls to again
<idioterna> Å¡e vedno.
<zdobbie> it's perpetual, innit
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kako misliš še vedno
<zdobbie> like it's not done yet
<idioterna> ja sej se ni noben pometu
<idioterna> po libraryju
<idioterna> uni libressl guys na polno pometajo
<zdobersek> a bomo zariftal
<dz0ny> http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICERKNIC3#history
<Seniorita> Babno Polje Weather | Personal Weather Station: ICERKNIC3 by Wunderground.com | Weather Underground
<Seniorita> »Weather Underground provides local & long range Weather Forecast, weather reports, maps & tropical weather conditions for locations worldwide.«
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si 2.0 is up
<dz0ny> Iščete lahko tako krajevne programe, videe, glasbo, slike kot tudi spletne. ?
<dz0ny> spletne koda?
<CrazyLemon> wat?
<CrazyLemon> spletne programe,videe, glasbo, slike
<CrazyLemon> ne bom dvakrat našteval ane
<CrazyLemon> se navezuje :)
<dz0ny> " tudi spletne."
<dz0ny> spletne strani
<dz0ny> spletne vire
<CrazyLemon>  <CrazyLemon>: spletne programe,videe, glasbo, slike
<R33D3M33R> a bot ne pobira več novosti iz foruma?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zamenjali smo forum
<CrazyLemon> torej rss feed naslov se je zamenjal
<CrazyLemon> miha pa nima časa ker osvaja sašo
<CrazyLemon> +posodobit
<R33D3M33R> aha, torej bota je treba posodobiti?
<zdobbie> nekdanji sodelujoc \o/
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R Seniorita ja
<zdobbie> nekdanji :|
<zdobbie> zdej sem pa moralna antipodpora
<R33D3M33R> prevajaj pa te damo nazaj :)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> good one R33D3M33R
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> haha
<zdobbie> ha
<CrazyLemon> funny isnt it
<zdobbie> it isnt funny
<zdobbie>  /ragequit
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny: popravljeno
<idioterna> http://istodaythedaymartymcflyarriveswhenhetravelstothefuture.com/
<Seniorita> Is today the Day Marty McFly arrives when he travels to the future?
<upd> heh
<upd> http://www.uradni-list.si/1/content?id=102412 berem zakone
<Seniorita> Uradni list Republike Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Uradni list Republike Slovenije«
<upd> bi naredil bitcoin lotter :p
<upd> y
<upd> sem mislil da eurojackpot ne deluje pod temi pravili, pa ga ima loterija slovenije čez
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/slovenija-dobiva-prvi-portal-za-samske-katolicane/367316
<Seniorita> Slovenija dobiva prvi portal za samske katoličane :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Da bi se ljudje laže spoznali in našli sorodno dušo, bo ta konec tedna tudi ob podpori nekaterih škofov začel delovati prvi portal za samske katoličane pri nas.«
<CrazyLemon> "voditeljica skupine za samske Novo Upanje"
<CrazyLemon> loool!
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-12
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 16.km  V od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @11/06/2015 16:49:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.27+N,+14.62+E
<napsy_> jutro
<napsy> jutro
<napsy> the horror, git server nam ne dela :(
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ToPRDDPN4xg
<Seniorita> Funny and Embarrassing Moments of Filipino Divers in SEA Games 2015. Anyare??? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Filipino divers somersault into a spectacular-splashy zero-point performance in SEA Games 2015 in Singapore.«
<zdobersek> http://www.delo.si/kultura/glasba/koncno-je-potrjeno-laibach-odhaja-v-severno-korejo.html
<Seniorita> »Končno je potrjeno. Laibach odhaja v Severno Korejo!«
<Seniorita> »Postali bodo prva tovrstna skupina, ki bo nastopila v »zaprti državi, znani po vojaških marših, množični telovadbi in himnah Velikemu vodji«.«
<napsy> jeeej
<zdobersek> them Valleyans http://www.jasq.org/just-another-scala-quant/inverting-binary-trees-considered-harmful
<Seniorita> just another scala quant - just another scala quant
<Seniorita> »[Inverted Tree © 2006, John Opsopaus] Man, interviews in the Valley have truly gotten fucking awful .There is no other ritual that is as thoroughly dehumanizing, utterly useless, tediously...«
<CrazyLemon> steam summer sale is here!
<napsy> \o/
<dz0ny> OITNB is here
<CrazyLemon> sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> hands up for lesbians \o/
<napsy> kwa
<napsy> flower power
<zdobersek> butcanIplayonLinux
<idioterna> sam je res ze poletje
<idioterna> zdele sm od frocov cunje iz stroja vleku
<idioterna> pa je blo ful cesnjevih pesk vmes
<zdobersek> cista jeba
<CrazyLemon> a sta pospravila peske v zep za hude case al kaj je bil namen? :D
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> bo treba raziskat
<idioterna> sm poklicu dezurnega antropologa.
<CrazyLemon> me veseli da si pristopil k temu na edini pravi nacin.. resno pa strokovno
<Sky[x]> o cem to?
<zdobersek> peskah
<zdobersek> oz. peckah
<zdobersek> kokr se temu pravilno rece
<CrazyLemon> pecke? :D
<zdobersek> pečke
<idioterna> koscice
<idioterna> i guess
<zdobbie_> it works probz http://i.imgur.com/BcrWXOZ.png
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10373659_10153323344314242_5369001499343832237_n.jpg?oh=50f86458770028e0f32fde3230e49d60&oe=55E8EABC
<napsy> hehe
<dz0ny> .yt praise abort lindemann
<jabuk> LINDEMANN - Praise Abort (Official Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWE_M0CX9So
<zdobersek> I'M A DEFECTOR
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<zdobersek> DEFECTOR, not a DEFECATOR
<zdobersek> RICHIE PORT, RICHIE PORT IS COMI-well naah http://www.delo.si/sport/kolesarstvo/nieve-prvi-moz-skya-na-slovenski-pentlji.html
<Seniorita> Nieve prvi mož Skya na slovenski pentlji
<Seniorita> »Zanimiv udeleženec dirke po Sloveniji bo tudi Kolumbijec Sebastian Henao, eden najobetavnejših kolesarjev sveta.«
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobersek> fuck LJ in particular
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> sam tukej ni nc
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qozTkCHexH8
<Seniorita> FRIdom - while(True) {...} - YouTube
<Seniorita> »FRIdom band presents song While True (inspired by CCR's Cotton fields). We are a band of full professors, assistants and instruments from Faculty of computer...«
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<napsy> oh lord
<napsy> ka je tist kononenko
<pitko> pohvale razvijalcem nove teme !
<pitko> lepo narejeno
<pitko> mislm spletne strani ubuntu.si
<yang-3> Kje v centru LJ majo Å¡tange za priklent bicikl ?
<napsy> tam ko je ona piceria
<napsy> pri sberbank
<yang-3> na dvornem trgu ?
<napsy> nevem kok se rece
<yang-3> spodaj pod kongresnim trgom do ljubljanice - dvorni trg, tm k je pica kos ?
<napsy> jap tam
<yang-3> se kje drugje ?
<napsy> so one stange tut ob cesti
<napsy> za univerzo
<napsy> oz ob univerzi
<yang-3> a tm ob centromerkurju so se ?
<yang-3> oz emporium
<napsy> btc?
<yang-3> pa gor pr nami, na cankarjevi ?
<napsy> aja
<yang-3> galerija emporium,na presercu
<napsy> to se pa ne spomnem
<idioterna> povsod so za prklent
<idioterna> pred namo, na kongrescu, pr presercu, na trznci
<yang-3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvIIANrEWN4
<Seniorita> Ansambel JUHEJ / Die JUHEJ Oberkrainer - VESELO V KRANJSKO GORO / AUF NACH KRANJSKA GORA - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Predstavljamo se vam s staro uspešnico Alpskega kvinteta Veselo v Kranjsko goro. Wir präsentieren uns mit einem den besten Titeln von den Alpenoberkrainer, A...«
<yang-3> Taka narodnozaavna muzka na speedu
<idioterna> ma nism navdusenc
<yang> idioterna: Jo Jo Jo, Groessten Idole https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQasOFz1vOQ
<Seniorita> Oberkrainer Power - LIVE 2 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Oberkrainer Power LIVE - 2«
<idioterna> sej sm ti reku da nism fan
<skyx> a se komu heca t2 v lj dnaes?
<skyx> dans*
<lynxlynxlynx> enim je, ja
<zdobersek> ziher zarad Franje
<LorD_DDooM> shots fired.
<yang> skkaj ti pa ne deluje ?
<CrazyLemon> skaj left
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXwlTAGbd58
<Seniorita> 25 Oddest Couples Ever! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Weirdest couples ever! These bizarre unlikely photos of couples make for some of the world’s strangest and funniest relationships you won’t believe. Today we...«
<zdobbie_> tis the future https://twitter.com/MarkAgee/status/609361900158107648
<Seniorita> Mark Agee auf Twitter: "When you wish the coolest guy on the train would just talk to you already http://t.co/pTwm31CFij"
<zdobbie> y http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2015/06/new-eu-secrecy-law-could-make-journalism-and-whistleblowing-harder-riskier/
<Seniorita> New EU secrecy law could make journalism and whistleblowing harder, riskier | Ars Technica UK
<Seniorita> »French politicians call for reporters to be exempt from new law.«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/yfUflij74P4?t=2m57s
<Seniorita> Dog (Rémi Gaillard) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Les chiens n'ont qu'un défaut : ils croient aux hommes. Partage cette vidéo si t'es un chien. Dogs have only one fault : they believe in Men Share this video...«
<zdobbie> nukelarsko orozje nam je kul, ocitno http://www.icanw.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/BanMap.pdf
<zdobbie> nuklearsko, but hey
<idioterna> nuklearsko?
<zdobbie> !t en sl nuclear weapons
<zdobbie> jedrsko
<zdobbie> oprostujte
<idioterna> mhm
<LorD_DDooM> Na Å martinski-Kajuhovi cesti semaforji ne delajo, policija ureja promet, kolesarji imajo prednost, folku se spipalo.
<idioterna> nesposobni so
<LorD_DDooM> Nea mi mor'š ceste zapret ko grem z wagnom na per, čuj!
<idioterna> guzvo delajo avtomobili, ne bicikli
<idioterna> sej ni zaprta
<idioterna> sam presirok si da bi se zdrenjal skozi
<idioterna> pejt s skirojem, bo slo lazje :)
<LorD_DDooM> Meni ni panike, sem s kolesom šel do BTCja pa na Žale
<idioterna> ja sej vem da nisi ti tist
<zdobbie> uh, tocno
<idioterna> itak bi vedno moralo bit tko
<zdobbie> po Twitterju se da enostavno iskat te zagozdele mone
<idioterna> potem bi se veliko manj ljudi z avtom vozilo
<idioterna> celovsko bi komot zaprl za motorni promet
<idioterna> kasn mir bi mel mi v officu
<zdobbie> https://twitter.com/RavnoPrav/status/609290417482387456
<Seniorita> Ravno prav auf Twitter: "Baba rdeča je sposobna prestolnico zablokirat! #Franja"
<zdobbie> http://livestream.com/zivo/Maraton-Franja
<Seniorita> Maraton Franja BTC City 2015 on Livestream
<Seniorita> »Watch vzivo's Maraton Franja BTC City 2015 on Livestream.com. Leto je na okoli in v petek se pričenja največja amatersko rekreativna kolesarska prireditev 34. Maraton Franja, ki bo kot tradicija velja potekala vse do nedelje.Prireditev Maratona Franje bo trajala od petka do nedelje, ki pa se bo pričela s kronometrom mlajših članic. V soboto se bosta odvijala družinski maraton in otroški maraton v nedeljo za piko na i pa kolesarje čakata gl
<LorD_DDooM> Letališko so kr vredu porihtali, sedaj se da vsaj približno normalno s kolesom zafurat v BTC
<idioterna> sej letaliska je ze skos ok
<idioterna> aja misls tam od kajuhove
<idioterna> k so neki razkopaval zdej
<LorD_DDooM> To ko so zdaj marca-maja delali
<idioterna> z avti se folk zdej zgubi tam sm slisu
<idioterna> k se mors vnaprej razporedit
<LorD_DDooM> Zdaj je rondo tam pri Emporiumu
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sm su pes domov enkrat tam mim
<idioterna> ko je blo razkopan
<LorD_DDooM> Težko se izgibuš, oba pasa sta za naravnost, skrajno levi je pa še opcijko za v BTC
<idioterna> dunno
<idioterna> nism se su z avtom
<idioterna> s kolesom je mal nerodn ker te se vedno ne vidjo
<idioterna> ampak to i guess zato ker ne gledajo
<idioterna> morala bi bit grbina za avte
<idioterna> pa ravna pot za pesce in kolesarje
<idioterna> pol ne bi mogl tok prderkat
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, samo zdaj vsaj lahko prečkaš cesto če prideš iz Zaloške, prej si moral vedno čez progo sekat
<LorD_DDooM> Me zanima kako bo pozimi, ko bo treba plužit...un pločnik bo spet zasut
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> eno svedsko mesto je
<idioterna> dalo zenske pluzit
<idioterna> pa ni blo vec teh tezav
<idioterna> ker so najprej spluzle plocnike in kolesarske
<LorD_DDooM> hehe
<idioterna> ker se ne identificirajo z avtomobili
<idioterna> LorD_DDooM: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMdfQ2MXHB0#t=11m12
<Seniorita> The Norden - Gender - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Maria "Masha" Kopchenova from St.Petersburg, Russia, thinks that a man should be a man, and a woman should be a woman. There are gender differences, and ther...«
<LorD_DDooM> Intertasting.
<idioterna> cela serija je nice
<yang> jst bom pa sprobal danes bicikel do mesta
<yang> zdej je ceu namazan
<idioterna> dej ne pretiravi no
<yang> ob 21h spila Big Band na kongrescu
<idioterna> ja pa ne mors cist presvican pridt ke
<idioterna> pa umazan
<zdobbie> .vreme Ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 28°C @12.06.2015 16:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 36% zahodnik 3 m/s delno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:12:02, Kulminacija: 11:03:07, Sončni zahod: 18:54:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> upam, da bo plac na parkiriscu za kolesa
<idioterna> ce ne bos pa na sred ceste parkiru tko k avti nasred kolesarske
<idioterna> boli te
<yang> Jutri je pa Speedway
<napsy_> http://www.visionect.com/blog/tenfold-improvement-of-electronic-paper-signage
<Seniorita> E-paper signage improved significantly
<Seniorita> »Deploying an electronic paper sign now takes up to 10 times less server memory than before, making displaying content on an e-sign more efficient and burdening the system less.«
<msevph> Haha, baje bi mogu vampir spit kri tko 15-20 ljudem da bi zadostil dnevnim kaloricnim potrebam :), hkrati bi mu pa ledvice odpovedale vrjetn ob vnosu 80litrov "vode" :)
<napsy_> noben ni reku da je bit vampir enostavno :)
<msevph> Haha tko da Wiley Werewolf se nerab bat, me prov zanima ce bo tanov unity pa snappy package-i v naslednem ltsu
<zdobbie> don't care, gonna sparkle
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/12/esa-search-for-the-philae-lander/?ncid=rss_truncated
<Seniorita> Europe's space agency is still looking for the Philae comet lander
<Seniorita> »The European Space Agency apparently hasn't given up on Philae that's currently hibernating on comet 67P/Churyumov-Gerasimenko. In a new post on its webs«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie tf2?
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> pavel me diskonektal
<CrazyLemon> torej zdobbie kaj je tebi da bi rad Å¡el tf2? si buban? :/
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: just trollin'
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i know :)
<zdobbie> what to do, what to do ...
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny interesting fact.. men se zdi da se ogled nazaj brejka če priključiš kabl iz video porta na modemu direkt na router
<CrazyLemon> brez igmpproxyja :D
<CrazyLemon> ne dela pa ker komunikator ne 'komunicira' s sistemom na TS :D
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: srsly though, tf2?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie srsly?
<CrazyLemon> no
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: srsly TROLLING
<zdobbie> huehuehue
<dz0ny> .yt carion flowers
<jabuk> Chelsea Wolfe - Carrion Flowers (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMJyiWJA91U
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i know but still no.. i rather play tf2 alone than with such a troll like you
<zdobbie> nimam sploh sistema s steamom
<zdobbie> pa tko dobr nam je slo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kako si se pa prijavil v steam uro nazaj?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: not me
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie then someone with your password
<CrazyLemon> and your username
<zdobbie> ahja
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bZVUU3zbXk
<Seniorita> The Leftovers: Season 2 Tease (HBO) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Subscribe to the HBO YouTube: http://itsh.bo/10qIqsj Pack your bags. Season 2 of The Leftovers premieres this fall. Connect with HBO Online The Leftovers on ...«
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202015-06-12%2022%3A16%3A09.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: not my acc name
<zdobbie> haha
<CrazyLemon> whatever
<yang> sami zaspanci
<upd> :)
<mcsaban> :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-13
<yang> dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/06/zbil_kolesarja_in_odpeljal.aspx
<Seniorita> Zbil kolesarja in pobegnil | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Policija išče voznika osebnega vozila znamke VW golf bele barve, ki je sinoči na Tržaški cesti v Ljubljani zbil kolesarja. Ta se je ob padcu hudo poškodoval.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna si živ?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> aja vidm ja
<idioterna> ne js se ne pustim tko zlahka
<yang> men so pa stalno po nasprotnem voznem pasu prhajal biciklisti, enkrat sem peljal med dvema drugima posred
<yang> jst se trudim vozt po pravi strani kolesarske proge
<idioterna> kokrat so ti pa zadali tezke poskodbe?
<idioterna> sej ta se je vozu po pravi strani
<idioterna> pa mu ni nc pomagal
<idioterna> bols bi blo ce bi se po napacni
<idioterna> bi bil zdele cist ok
<yang> ja ce bi se nekdo zabil vame ornk, bi ble kr hude poskodbe, ziher kak zlom
<idioterna> ja, njegov zlom
<yang> ce se je vozil po pravi strani pasu, je bedak
<idioterna> al pa pretres mozganov pa pocena lobanja
<idioterna> kdo?
<idioterna> a kolesar?
<yang> ker bi lahko predvidel da gre avto, ce bi pogledal levo in se ne bi vozil na pamet
<idioterna> PREDNOST JE MEL
<yang> a gres ti vedno pri zebri za pesce cez, na pamet ne da bi pogledal
<yang> ceprav imas vedno PREDNOST
<idioterna> verjetno je naivno uposteval tretji odstavek 4. člena
<idioterna> zprcp
<idioterna> ki pravi
<idioterna> Udeleženec cestnega prometa sme pričakovati, da bodo vsi udeleženci cestnega prometa in tisti, ki so dolžni skrbeti za ceste in prometno ureditev na cestah, ravnali v skladu s predpisi o pravilih cestnega prometa, voznikih, motornih vozilih ter s predpisi o cestah.
<yang> jst se vozim ze celo zivljenje z biciklom pa me se noben ni zbil na prehodu
<idioterna> ti se vozis z avtomobilom
<idioterna> z biciklom se ne mores, ker na jajcih sedis
<yang> mas pa take ki gredo tudi pri prehodu po nasprotnem pasu cez rdeco luc, ne da bi pogledal, pol pa ni cudno da jih zbijejo
<idioterna> ne, takih ne zbijejo
<idioterna> zbijejo take, kot je tale
<idioterna> ki je pravilno in po vseh predpisih uporabljal kolesarsko stezo
<yang> kje to pise...
<idioterna>  križišču z Viško cesto je voznik zavijal v smeri Ulice Iga Grudna, takrat pa je po kolesarski stezi ob Tržaški cesti v isti smeri naravnost čez križišče vozil kolesar.
<idioterna> poglej na zemljevid
<idioterna> revez je vozil po predpisih
<idioterna> zdaj bo pa par mesecev na bolniski
<yang> jah
<yang> pogledas levo
<yang> in nims nesrece
<yang> ce vidis en avto ki divja zbremzas do konca
<yang> in gres pes cez
<idioterna> tole je to
<idioterna> https://www.google.si/maps/@46.042008,14.477263,3a,75y,286.19h,68.92t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1s9f5NY7cHTDOz6AKDqasyQQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en
<Seniorita> Google Maps
<yang> a je problem
<idioterna> poglej si tole
<idioterna> problem je da voznik golfa nic ne vidi iz svojega avtomobila, tako kot vsi ostali vozniki ne vidite ven
<idioterna> ker je avto iz pleha in skozi pleh se ne vidi
<yang> v avtu ponavad nimas moznosti ukrepati, ce vozis cez zeleno luc, in imas norca ki ti vozi v rdeco, na biciklu pa lazje reagiras
<idioterna> skratka, prepovedat je treba avtomobile
<idioterna> pa ne bo vec nesrec
<idioterna> se strinjam.
<yang> jst vedno gledam, ko zavijam
<yang> ce je slucajno ze pred tem kolesar na stezi
<idioterna> ce bi tegale biciklista zbil usekan biciklist namest usekan voznik vec kot tono in pol tezkega motornega osebnega vozila
<idioterna> bi bil rezultat drugacen.
<yang> potem pa se obvezno bok pogledam, ne vem kdo je dal ljudem vozniske ce ne znajo vozit
<idioterna> oba bi rekla "opala" pa en bi reku "sori, mal sm bil zamisljen"
<idioterna> nihce ne zna vozit
<idioterna> ker se varno vozit _ne da_
<idioterna> ce vozis smrtno nevarno napravo skozi urbano naselje
<idioterna> treba se je samo odlocit, kaj je bolj pomembno
<idioterna> zivljenja ljudi
<idioterna> ali tvoje udobje
<yang> dans mi sosed pravi, ko sem mu rekel, da luc na kolesu, pored dinama slabo deluje (ker je pac stara luc), da jo imas vecinoma za lastno varnost, da si viden
<idioterna> ja, to je pogosta zmota
<yang> gor ful mocno sveti, ampak naprej pa se nic ne vidi
<idioterna> js mam tri luci na kolesu
<yang> bom nabavil tako na baterije
<idioterna> dve sta zato da mi policisti ne tezijo, ena je pa zato da zaslepi voznike
<idioterna> da me tezje zbijejo
<yang> zakaj bi ti policisti tezil, ti itak pobegnes, k skoz krsis predpise
<idioterna> zarad luci mi tezijo
<idioterna> enkrat so me ustavl pa vprasal ke mam luc
<idioterna> pa sm reku "tuki"
<idioterna> pa pokazu kko zadi rdeca mizika
<idioterna> pa so rekl "ok"
<idioterna> pa me pustil naprej
<yang> jst mam sam odsevnik
<yang> zadaj
<idioterna> enkrat te bo en zbil
<idioterna> pol bos pa joku "ni mel luci przganih"
<idioterna> no sej itak se ne vozis s kolesom kej dost tko da zate verjetn ni panike
<msevph> Sam moram rect da kolesarji v ljubljani cist nc ne gledajo na avtomobile
<idioterna> sej ne smejo
<yang> msevph: zakaj bi gledal na avtomobile, sej ne poznajo CPP-ja
<idioterna> ce v lj gledas na avtomobile ti takoj ksn vn skoc "kva gledas, pizda"
<idioterna> pa vate zavije
<msevph> Haha
<idioterna> to je res
<msevph> Ja ne grejo k kamikaze, js jih gledam pa pazm, ampak mogoce pa ksn ne
<idioterna> tut ce gledas na avte avti se vedno ne poznajo cpp
<idioterna> kolesarjem pa cpp ocitno nc ne pomaga
<idioterna> kr poglej: http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/06/zbil_kolesarja_in_odpeljal.aspx
<Seniorita> Zbil kolesarja in pobegnil | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Seniorita> »Policija išče voznika osebnega vozila znamke VW golf bele barve, ki je sinoči na Tržaški cesti v Ljubljani zbil kolesarja. Ta se je ob padcu hudo poškodoval.«
<idioterna> ce bi vozniki uposteval cpp ta tip ne bi bil zdej v bolnci
<idioterna> pa ga ne
<idioterna> zdej hmal dobim eno kitajsko kamerco
<idioterna> pa bom mel dve pa bom eno dal na celado
<idioterna> da bo yang vidu kako se kolo voz
<yang> idioterna: tam kjer ni kolesarske steze po CPP moras dol s kolesa stopit, ampak tega noben kolesar ne pocne
<idioterna> to ni reas
<idioterna> res
<idioterna> tam kjer ni kolesarske steze si po zakonu enakovreden motornim vozilom
<yang> ves kokat se zgodi da se vozim z avtom, in kaksen kolesar BUM cez zebro iz mrtvega kota, ne da bi pogledal z nespremenjeno hitrostjo cez
<idioterna> ja, ampak nevaren si ti, ne on
<idioterna> ti mas mrtve kote pa smrtonosno napravo
<yang> velio jih vozi napamet, jaz pa tut na biciklu gledam promet okoli sebe
<idioterna> on ma sam bicikl
<idioterna> kako "tut" na biciklu
<idioterna> lihkar si povedu da mas mrtve kote v avtu
<idioterna> se prav ne gledas prometa okol sebe
<yang> jst bi take kolearje fino kaznoval recimo z 500 eur, ce se vozjo brez izpita
<yang> pa kaksen tezek CPP bi jim dal za pisat
<idioterna> kolesar ne potrebuje izpita, ker je upravljanje kolesa dalec premalo nevarno, da bi bilo smiselno kaj takega zahtevat
<idioterna> potem bi lahko zahtevali izpit tudi od pescev
<yang> da ne bi s plonkanjem nardil
<msevph> Sj tut vozniki iz ljubljane so cist divji se ti na rit nalepjo na avtocesti pa besno blendajo, pol pa uzad ostanejo k pohods dvesto konjev hehe
<idioterna> kolesarjem ni treba poznat cpp
<idioterna> k pohods dvesto konjev povzrocis ekolosko katastrofo neslutenih razseznosti
<yang> idioterna: ja sej tudi kot pesec si lahko oglobljen ce krsis predpise (gres cez zebro, hodis pijan..)
<idioterna> hodis pijan? :)
<idioterna> se prav ko si pijan moras stat na mestu dokler se ne streznis?
<yang> ja kaj ce ti en pijan soci na celovsko
<idioterna> kul.
<idioterna> lej, yang
<yang> pa ga zbijes
<idioterna> vozis avto
<idioterna> pa POJMA NIMAS o cestno prometnih predpisih
<idioterna> niti sanja se ti ne
<yang> ja ok, dobro da ti ves bolje, k ne vozis avta
<idioterna> lihkar si napisu da si kot pesec lahko oglobljen ce gres cez zebro in ce hodis pijan.
<idioterna> wtf man
<yang> hujsi si kot bivsi kadilci, ki se delajo pametne kako skodi kajenje
<msevph> Toj res pjance loh oglobijo
<idioterna> msevph: pescev ki so pijani ne morejo oglobit zaradi nobenega clena v cestnoprometnih predpisih
<idioterna> lahko jih s kaksnim clenom JRM-1
<idioterna> ampak to jih lahko samo ce so pijani _in hkrati moteci_
<idioterna> ce si pijan in gres po zebri cez krizisce
<idioterna> je popolnoma vseeno kaj vozniki pocnejo
<idioterna> ce te poskodujejo, so krivi
<yang> ce hodis po kolesarski kot pesec, te lahko oglobijo, ce gres cez cesto kjer ni prehoda za pesce ali cez rdeco luc, prav tao
<msevph> Aha
<idioterna> in polno materialno odgovorni zate
<idioterna> yang: to ni res
<idioterna> yang: pescem hoja po kolesarskih pasovih ni prepovedana
<idioterna> kot tudi ne po cesti ali preko ceste
<idioterna> pesec lahko po cesti legalno hodi povsod, razen ce blizje kot 100m od prehoda za pesce
<idioterna> potem mora pa po prehodu za pesce hodit
<idioterna> zadnjic sta dva polcaja eni peski globo napisala k je sla cez celovsko
<yang> sej je prav da sta ji
<yang> ce bi lahko preckali cesto kjer nam pase, potem ne bi rabli zeber
<idioterna> ja, pa sem ji rekel da naj se pritozi
<idioterna> in se je
<idioterna> ker so bili prehodi za pesce vec kot 100m oddaljeni
<idioterna> in so ji razveljavili globo
<idioterna> in prav je, da precka cesto
<idioterna> do tega ima vso pravico
<idioterna> ne glede na to kolk si vozniki avtomobilov domisljajo, da je voznja po cesti z nezmanjsano hitrostjo njihova pravica, to ne drzi
<yang> ko smo bli otroci v osnovni soli, so bili eni od doma slabo pouceni kako preckati cesto, enga mojga sosolca je en avto zbil, ko sem jaz stal na drug istrani ceste, un pa je tekel cez ravno takrat ko so avti vozili mimo, na sreco ga je zadel v solsko torbo, tako da je samo poletel 3 metre se pobral in tekel naprej
<idioterna> hoces rect
<idioterna> vozniki so bli slabo pouceni kako vozit mimo obmocja sole
<yang> 40 je omejitev pri solah
<idioterna> kjer je treba vozit skrajno previdno, ker si v obmocju sole polno materialno odgovoren za vsako poskodbo mladoletnika, ki jo zagresis
<idioterna> omejitev pri solah je nepomembna
<idioterna> _ustavit_ moras
<idioterna> ce ti skoci pred avto
<idioterna> ce ti lahko skoci pred avto izza vogala, moras mimo vogala jit 3km/h
<yang> ja sej un je takoj zbremzal, sej ga na sreco ni povozil
<idioterna> lahko gres hitreje, ampak si potem ODGOVOREN za smrt
<idioterna> ali poskodbe
<idioterna> ne glede na to, koliksna je omejitev
<yang> to tvoje tolmacenje CPP-ja tudi ne drzi, da je AVTOMOBILIST vedno odogovoren za nesreco
<idioterna> seveda drzi
<yang> ampak o tem smo ze 100x debatirali in ne bom ponavljal
<idioterna> se vedno se motis
<idioterna> lahko ti citiram clene, po katerih to drzi
<idioterna> ampak ce si nepismen ali imas psiholoske tezave pri dojemanju odnosa med vozniki avtomobilov in ljudmi ki niso v avtomobilih, potem ti pa veliko tezje pomagam
<idioterna> pa zacnimo, 2. odstavek 4. člena zprcp, ki je trenutno v veljavi:
<idioterna> (2) Udeleženec cestnega prometa mora ravnati tako, da ne ovira ali ogroža drugih udeležencev cestnega prometa ali jim ne povzroča škode.
<yang> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Allwinner-Joins-LF
<Seniorita> GPL-Violator Allwinner Joins The Linux Foundation - Phoronix
<Seniorita> »Phoronix is the leading technology website for Linux hardware reviews, open-source news, Linux benchmarks, open-source benchmarks, distribution screenshots, interviews, and computer hardware tests.«
<idioterna> vidm da ti je tezko o tem govort
<idioterna> mogoce bi moral vrnit voznisko dovoljenje
<msevph> Uglavnm u Lj je vse bolj divje hehe
<idioterna> uresnic je velik premal divje
<idioterna> mogl bi bit tko da bi se avtomobili skos cijazl manj kot 30
<idioterna> ker so pac nevarni
<idioterna> ostali bi se pa normalno sprehajal naokol
<idioterna> ker niso.
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/ToPRDDPN4xg
<Seniorita> Funny and Embarrassing Moments of Filipino Divers in SEA Games 2015. Anyare??? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Filipino divers somersault into a spectacular-splashy zero-point performance in SEA Games 2015 in Singapore.«
<msevph> A obstaja ksn gui za delat bootable usb kljucke z raznimi distroti, da je lepo narejen za noobe da si nemors diska zbrisat pa tko hehe
<msevph> Aha unetbootin zgleda mogoce?
<msevph> Ja to bo to
<CrazyLemon> unetbootin je eden izmed možnosti ja
<CrazyLemon> lilo maš še če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> oziroma lili :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<Seniorita> LinuxLive USB Creator
<jabuk> http://jeffatom.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/winston-churchill-says-we-deserve-victory.jpg
<Seniorita> »LinuxLive USB Creator is a free and open-source software to easily create Live USB«
<msevph> Aha ta je tut zanimiv hvala
<msevph> Nism vedu da se ta potrčeva ukvarja tut s pakiranjem distrotov hehehe :p
<msevph> Limona sam ta Lili, dela sam v Win :)
<CrazyLemon> sej tebi se itak vidi da si windows lover
<CrazyLemon> dont deny it
<msevph> Lol ni res oboje mi je vsec
<msevph> Win8 je edin totaln fail :)
<jabuk> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zihr že uporabljaš win10
<msevph> Nope nism tak fanboy
<msevph> Je pa res da zgleda fajn
<msevph> Teli tile v start menuju so kr nice
<msevph> Ostalo so pa itak pokradl iz linuxa
<msevph> Virtual desktope pa to
<msevph> A ti si pure linuxas limona?
<msevph> Js nekak pol casa prezivim v linuxu pol v win :)
 * CrazyLemon se prekriža 
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne končaš v peklu
<msevph> Haha
<msevph> Sj loh da 75% v linuxu, sem bil konzervativen z oceno :)
<msevph> Zj sm mogoce ze v vicah ane
<msevph> Hehe
<msevph> A je treba win cist purgeat iz lajfa?
<msevph> Haha
<msevph> Multibootusb zna bit da bo prava zadeva
<msevph> Predvsem ta persistance me mika
<CrazyLemon> you're a persistent mofo arent you :D
<msevph> Haha
<msevph> Ja skoz vam tezim kle na ircu a ni fajn da se ne dolgocasite, vi bash wizardi hehe
<zdobbie> hehe
<zdobbie> he
<zdobbie> he
<msevph> Lolz
<msevph> Sarkasticno :)
<msev_> a če ma nek računalnik 1.5gb rama pol lah kr uporabm 32-bitni distro?
<msev_> a je vseen bolš 64-bitnio
<mcsaban> itaq 64
<msev_> en star netbook mam hehe
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/groups/Zizekstudies/ :)
<Seniorita> Bei Facebook anmelden | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.«
<msevph> A je mozno zmanjsat debelino panela gnome shellu
<msevph> K se mo zdi nekam debela za moj laptop
<zdobbie> off to /r/fatpanelhate with you
<msevph> Hahahah
<dz0ny> panela al dasha?
<dz0ny> napredne nastavitve namesti
<msevph> Tweak tool
<msevph> Sj je gor?
<msevph> Nevem kaj je razlika med panelom pa dashom hehe, ampak i guess panel
<msevph> Pac sam ta zgorn panel k je nad namizjem
<msevph> Pa tut ta topbar k je v oknih
<msevph> Rd bi ze kle v live sessionu probov ce loh tweakam to my liking da pol kr nalozim, k drgac mi je vsec hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> al pa uporabiš kde in je vse privzeto nastavljivo
<msevph> Netrunner je baje kul implementacija kde5
<msevph> Glede na dedoimedota hehe
<lynxlynxlynx> prvič slišim
<lynxlynxlynx> kubuntu bi moral bit ok
<lynxlynxlynx> opensuse je tud znan po kvaliteti
<lynxlynxlynx> glede kde mogoče še mandriva in chakra, če še obstajata
<msevph> Bom poizkusu kako mi je kde5 vsec stirka mi ni
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: kde je za Å¡minkerje
<lynxlynxlynx> huh?
<msevph> Uni widgeti mi niso nc usec
<dz0ny> kde je kot osx z blur, gloss in colors
<dz0ny> sam neokusno je
<msevph> Launcher mi definitivno ni bil vsec v stirki
<lynxlynxlynx> nič od tega ti ni treba uporabljat
<dz0ny> ja sej zato mam gnome :)
<msevph> Edin koncept tegale krunnerja mi je vsec
<dz0ny> k je ze default tak
<lynxlynxlynx> gnome nima nobenih efektov?
<msevph> K je baje ful mocan lah isce po nevem cem vsem
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> default je flat design
<lynxlynxlynx> a niso integriral compiza enkrat davno nazaj?
<msevph> A mas touchscreen dzony?
<dz0ny> compiza ni vec dolgo
<dz0ny> mislim v gnome sploh ni blo
<lynxlynxlynx> flat je privzet tud pri kde
<lynxlynxlynx> nobene izvirnosti
<dz0ny> plsama 5 ni flat
<lynxlynxlynx> men zgleda precej flat
<dz0ny> flat pomen da nima shadow na faking font
<lynxlynxlynx> tega Å¡e nikol nisem vidu
<dz0ny> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma5.0/screenshots/desktop.png
<lynxlynxlynx> a misliš ta emboss-alike v naslovni vrstici?
<lynxlynxlynx> jst mam tle en čuden miks 4/5, pa je čist en drug widget style
<CrazyLemon> fckin poletje.. tudi ob 7ih je vroče na kolesu
<lynxlynxlynx> mi zato jutr Å¡tartamo ob 0400
<CrazyLemon> s kolesom? :)
<CrazyLemon> a grše na franjo? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> ne, v hribe
<lynxlynxlynx> v petek smo naredili isto "napako" in je blo že ob sedmih vroče
<lynxlynxlynx> noben ni hotu na nočno, tako da naslednja najboljša stvar je zarano zjutraj
<lynxlynxlynx> zzz
<CrazyLemon> http://www.slovenskenovice.si/novice/bralci-porocajo/foto-ruska-ruleta-na-kolesu-po-avtocesti-brez-celade
<Seniorita> FOTO: Ruska ruleta na kolesu: po avtocesti brez čelade | Slovenskenovice.si
<Seniorita> »Bralec Žan je bil šokiran, ko je na svoji desni pri 100 kilometrih na uro zagledal kolesarja.«
<yang> ziher je bil idioterna on stalno krsi CPP na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna bi mel čelado tudi če bi šel na AC
<yang> spodaj je en mehican s poncotom, k ima oprsje stevilka DD
<yang> aja sej pise "novo znanstveno odkritje nadomestka za steroide, ki povzroci bujno rast oprsja pri moskih"
<zdobbie_> kva delate paniko
<zdobbie_> sej je mel model krono kolo
<idioterna> "brez celade"
<idioterna> k da bi reku da je su humar plezat brez zdravstvene izkaznice
<CrazyLemon> a je sel?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_x1tcSf_eQ
<Seniorita> Tesla Model S - 12v Battery Failure - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<Seniorita> »I received several warnings on my dash concerning the 12 volt battery (not main). Tesla advised me not to drive... so I waited for a tow and a loaner.«
<CrazyLemon> even kids want a tesla!
<msevph> A ste gledal wwdc keynote?
<msevph> Izjemno polishal so dolocene zadeve k so jih ze druge firme/projekti vpeljal prej
<CrazyLemon> msevph wtf man.. najprej windows zdaj še wwdc? ban boš dobu mudel!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<msevph> Haha
<CrazyLemon> ln
<msevph> Ln :)
<msevph> Zj bos tezko spal k si se razburu :)
#ubuntu-si 2015-06-14
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @14/06/2015 02:31:29  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.38+N,+15.04+E
<jabuk> M 1.3 > 28.km  V od KARLOVCA (HRVAÅ KA) @13/06/2015 16:51:30  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.42+N,+15.91+E
<CrazyLemon> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 24°C @14.06.2015 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53% severovzhodnik 0.9 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:46, Kulminacija: 11:03:31, Sončni zahod: 18:55:16
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 30s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> oh.. lepa temperatura za maraton
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> mone
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2015/06/14/amazon-transparency-report/
<Seniorita> Amazon's first transparency report details data requests for 2015
<Seniorita> »Amazon has finally published a bi-annual transparency report (PDF), revealing the kinds of data requests it received from the government in recent months«
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 26°C @14.06.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% severnik 0.7 m/s zmerno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:47, Kulminacija: 11:03:21, Sončni zahod: 18:54:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 09s, Luna je v ščipu
<lynxlynxlynx> bum, Å¡e pred poldnevom nazaj :)
<zdobbie> bum, zdej bos pa oblezal
<zdobbie> (ker si zmatran, ne ker se tepemo)
<zdobbie> .imdb the kingsman
<jabuk> Ne najdem!
<zdobbie> .imdb kingsman
<jabuk> Kingsman: Tajna sluzba (2014) 129 min Action Adventure Comedy
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.9/10 (200,855 glasov) MT: 58/100
<jabuk> A spy organization recruits an unrefined, but promising street kid into the agency's ultra-competitive training program, just as a global threat emerges from a twisted tech genius.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1901244185/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802144/
<zdobbie> :O
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Philae2014/status/610047412036595712
<Seniorita> Philae Lander auf Twitter: "Hello Earth! Can you hear me? #WakeUpPhilae"
<zdobbie> sassy Philae
<zdobbie> can YOU hear US??
<msevph> A se komu da mi pomagat pr particiranju hehe
<msevph> Ubistvu za dva racunalnika bi se dodatn distro zravn dal vsakemu :)
<CrazyLemon> just do it
<msevph> Blem je k nevem kva te sda pa te zadeve pomenjo :)
<CrazyLemon> sata disk A je prvi disk B je drugi disk etc
<CrazyLemon> sda1 pomeni prvi disk prva particija
<CrazyLemon> vse se da poguglat sine..vse!
<msevph> Aha razumem hvala
<msevph> No bom vidu ce mi rata :)
<msevph> Za tega netbooka ni tak problem, bl za laptop k ma se drug alternativen OS gor :-P (sem previden zj v besedah hehe :)) da ne bo ban hammer padu
<skyx> dz0ny ping?
<skyx> anyone here?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/Slovenia/comments/39sik7/i_came_i_saw_i_loved_it/
<Seniorita> I came, I saw, I loved it : Slovenia
<Seniorita> »Hey Slovenia, I last saw you guys here: http://www.reddit.com/r/Slovenia/comments/31m3xx/what_would_you_do_with_a_car_and_2_weeks_in/ and wanted...«
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> o franja
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> shit's about to hit the fan!
<anny_> CrazyLemon, pri vas že pada?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kmalu
<CrazyLemon> zelo kmalu
<CrazyLemon> tmno je
<anny_> upam, da bo samo dež zalil
<CrazyLemon> http://www.blitzortung.org/Webpages/index.php?lang=en&page=1
<Seniorita> Blitzortung.org – live lightning map – live thunderstorms
<Seniorita> »Storm map with live lightning strikes, based on data from the lightning detection network Blitzortung.org.«
<CrazyLemon> anny_ se bojiš toče?
<CrazyLemon> evo pada
<anny_> jaz sem na varnem, pridelki niso
<CrazyLemon> anny_ to sux ja
<CrazyLemon> mi sicer mamo majhn vrt ampak smo dali gor mrežo
<CrazyLemon> a sem pozabu povedat da se je pravkar maša začela pred mojimi vrati? :D
<anny_> pametno
<anny_> kakšna Maša?
<CrazyLemon> maša maša
<CrazyLemon> petje and stuff
<CrazyLemon> in lih se je ulilo :D
<anny_> kaj pa imajo?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ kapelica je zravn
<anny_> aja
<anny_> kdo bil na franji?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 3k kolesarjev!
<CrazyLemon> pa ti :)
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> so meli kr srečo da ni bilo tako vroče
<anny_> ja prav v redu je bilo
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa konkretno lije..pa vsi so utihnili
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<anny_> žlehtko
<CrazyLemon> ma ja in ne.. vsi so skregani pa pol en dan v letu pa se delajo kot da je vse lepo in fajn :)
<anny_> aja...zato se je nebo zjokalo?
<CrazyLemon> na začetku je cela vas sodelovala.. je vsak nekaj naredu in prinesel
<CrazyLemon> sedaj pa sodelujejo določeni posamezniki
<anny_> kot vedno
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> uff kako lepo dežuje
<anny_> aha, na franji je bil kolesar, ki je imal ubuntu napisano čez dres in na bidonu
<anny_> kdo pozna?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ ja..sej tu je tudi :)
 * CrazyLemon points at lord
<anny_> ;)
<anny_> kaj pravi?
<CrazyLemon> ?
<anny_> no dobil je Å¡e dodatek, ki ga ni vsak :)
<CrazyLemon> lepo njemu! :)
<anny_> imeli smo energijske gele za tiste, ki so se tresli :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<anny_> no ta se n
 * CrazyLemon se vedno trese
<anny_> *ni
<CrazyLemon> no vsaj roki se
<anny_> to je znak, da manjka magnezija
<CrazyLemon> naah
<anny_> ja
<CrazyLemon> sm pil donat pa ni bilo sprememb
<anny_> tiste zalijemo z juho
<anny_> v glavnem sol
<anny_> takoj učinkuje :)
<CrazyLemon> Line Rate - Upstream (Kbps):	874
<CrazyLemon> Line Rate - Downstream (Kbps):	5634
<jabuk> http://stuffpoint.com/family-guy/image/56246-family-guy-victory-is-his.gif
<jabuk> http://rack.3.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzA4LzA1L2U1L2NvbGJlcnRyZXBvLjVjNmYxLmdpZgpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/710824a0/764/colbert-report.jpg
<CrazyLemon> stupid siol..2x zagrmi pa hitrost na pol pade
<anny_> je šlo že mimo?
<CrazyLemon> nope..še dežuje ampak ne tako intenzivno
<CrazyLemon> 1:0
<LorD_DDooM> anny_: Jaz imam tak dres. Pa v Tacnu sem red sobil en repete.
<LorD_DDooM> red=res*
<LorD_DDooM> dobil
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> BUT MAYBE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmKw7Oqmhr0
<Seniorita> Louis CK - Of Course But Maybe. Very Funny! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Louis C.K. the Best Comedian ever. Louis CK Stand Up comedy show. Part of Louis C.K.: Oh My God (2013) stand up special comedy full show. Louis CK - Of Cours...«
<zdobbie> http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/9/8745667/fpv-drone-racing-sport-of-the-future
<Seniorita> Racing drones through a forest is the sport of the future | The Verge
<Seniorita> »The crowd at East Grinstead makes for an odd sight — most of them are wearing plastic goggles with long antennas sticking up, apparently ignoring their surroundings and staring out into empty...«
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> kje ste vsi ? :)
<Sky[x]> a se hladite zunaj ? :P
<msev_> a je kdo od vs kdaj mel naenkrat in xfce in mate DE, in ali vam je ob preklapljanju kj nastavitve borkal (npr. če ste mel v enem eno temo in v drugem drugačno)?
<Sky[x]> nimam pojma :)
<yang> Z Boro Čorbo sem se fotkal danes
<Sky[x]> bmtis
<Sky[x]> z nginx cache se mal igram pa mi sploh ne rata usposobit da bi zadeva delala :>
<Sky[x]> grr
<Sky[x]> ze kdo delal s tem?
<CrazyLemon> msev_ borka se samo če shranijo v enako datoteko enake nastavitve
<msev_> ja pol so se zgleda
<msev_> zgleda xfce in cinnamon uporabljata neke enake zadeve
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ED-lpdCeGY#t=40m
<Seniorita> Riblja Corba // Koncert u Areni DRUGI DEO - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-13
<napsy> jutro
<[nitro]> jutro :)
<zdobbie> ha.
<zdobbie> ja.*
<yang> BTC @ 600+ EUR
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> 700 usd je ze bil
<yang> evo Alice Cooper je vceraj prikazal boj med Ameriskima predsedniskima kandidatoma
<yang> v enem dnevu je slo za 70 eur gor SELL 0.19 BTC @ 580 PPEUR
<yang> https://www.tradingview.com/x/GuwDw2pp/
<yang> Nc, grem jst do Safeta Ajvazija na en sirni
<yang> LP
<idioterna> jsm su kr do mlinarja na eno hrenovko
<yang> Hrvate podpiras
<msev-> kko bi se pr temu appu https://github.com/KonradIT/HTTPCommander spremenil da namest GET dela POST :D
<Seniorita> GitHub - KonradIT/HTTPCommander: An Android app to send HTTP GET URLs, with Android Wear watch support
<Seniorita> »HTTPCommander - An Android app to send HTTP GET URLs, with Android Wear watch support«
<CrazyLemon> s/GET/POST/
<msev-> kje to piše
<msev-> na najdem
<msev-> a url morm tko napisat?
<dz0ny_> msev-: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.arlosoft.macrodroid&hl=en > android wear trigger > http service action
<Seniorita> MacroDroid - Device Automation - Android Apps on Google Play
<msev-> dz0ny_, kul tnx
<zdobersek> Your help budget for today has been depleted. Please continue bugging people tomorrow.
<msev-> dz0ny_, a to ma prov support za android wear ta app
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/DEa9jrkQm0c
<Seniorita> How the Dutch build a tunnel under a highway in one weekend - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Timelapse A12 70 meter tunnel in one weekend under highway people can work at night AND in the rain. Thanks for Watching! Please Subscribe & Comment What You...«
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/Rmw6OJN.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IbPNU_Csmbs
<Seniorita> The Spoon Chronicles - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It took me just under a year to get a spoon into a mug while filming it all on snapchat. One attempt a day. This is a compilation of the clips I remembered t...«
<msev-> Dzony, a ma macrodroid android wear app?
<zdobersek> pogoogli
<msev-> Sm ze
<zdobersek> in?
<msev-> Ma ja, kul
<zdobersek> .gif lorne malvo aces
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/BUTCPrCgor6dq/giphy.gif
<msev-> Haha
<msev-> Mogu bi se veckrat zatect k googlu
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNwuj5mrwFs
<Seniorita> Aces, Lorne Malvo - YouTube
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Nixie Pixel: Linux Game Countdown to E3 2016: Iron Snout  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RR4c87XrzPA/iron-snout-linux-game
<zdobbie> lel http://blogs.microsoft.com/firehose/2016/06/13/microsoft-to-acquire-linkedin/#sm.000is8k2b14yxfegxnn26a9opw48i
<Seniorita> Microsoft to acquire LinkedIn - The Fire Hose
<zdobbie> "Satya Nadella has made a bold final attempt to stop LinkedIn from spamming him."
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wdiO-j39Jo :)
<Seniorita> VSAK DAN-I'VAN+PERO LOVSIN - YouTube
<Seniorita> »i'van+pero lovsin«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Control Fan Speed on Clevo Laptops With This Indicator Applet  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WxMklfp5MXk/control-laptop-fan-ubuntu-indicator-clevo
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uoXFKP-ifU
<Seniorita> Klemen Slakonja združil 10 slovenskih pesmi in naredil HIT! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Klemen Slakonja v Denis Avdić Showu.«
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> get wet
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 11.km SV od JESENIC @13/06/2016 15:39:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.52+N,+14.13+E
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/specialno/nega_in_zdravje/mobilna-aplikacija-s-katero-lahko-preverite-ali-imate-spolno-prenosljivo-okuzbo.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Mobilna aplikacija, s katero lahko preverite, ali imate spolno prenosljivo okužbo
<Seniorita> »Vsako leto se v svetu s spolno prenosljivimi boleznimi okuži vsaj 125 milijonov mladih. Slovenska spletna aplikacija ASPO za informiranje in zgodnje prepoznavanje okužb z vprašalnikom o spolnem vedenju posameznika poda oceno tveganja za okužbo in napotke za ukrepanje ter pravočasen obisk zdravnika.«
<zdobersek> "Proceed to rub your dick on the screen."
<zdobersek> "Take a dick pic, like you usually do, and upload it to the cloud for extensive next-gen image analysis."
<yang> neki tacga
<idioterna> preprican sm, da nimam spolno prenosljive okuzbe
<yang> kako si pa lahko v to preprican
<yang> a s enisi nikol seksu ?
<CrazyLemon> kako kako je pa lahko prepričan..jah prek mobilne aplikacije je preveru
<yang> Tko kt una fora, k tip opravi svoje v javni hisi pa mu na poti ven prav prodajalka ljubezni "Ves, jst sem sifilisticna" on pa pravi "Jst sem pa katolik, vazno da smo vsi veseli"
<yang> zdej pa nevem ce ma ta mobilna aplikacija slucajno kaksen virus, da nam kej staknu
<CrazyLemon> KOPER
<CrazyLemon> v Ulici za gradom, Koper, se je zagozdil 7-tonski tovornjak
<CrazyLemon> totaln car :D
<yang> Uporabniki mobilnih aplikacij za spoznavanje partnerjev imajo dvakrat pogosteje spolno prenosljive okužbe
<CrazyLemon> http://www.androidpolice.com/2016/06/13/google-preparing-big-optimizations-chrome-53-47-improvement-motion-mark-webkit/
<Seniorita> Google Preparing Big Optimizations For Chrome 53, 47% Improvement On Motion Mark By WebKit
<Seniorita> »One of Chrome's biggest problems is speed. It's gone from being the fastest, best browser upon release to a RAM-hog that seems to be more of a pl... by Phil Oakley in Google, News«
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Scripts to ‘Fix’ ThinkPad Touchpad Issues on Ubuntu  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/vCZB0xIhsvg/thinkpad-trackpad-fix-linux-scripts
<CrazyLemon> tale radar mal laže
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo dežja
<CrazyLemon> at all
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a ti veš kje se nahaja whoopsie file ki ga whoopsie potem pošlje ubuntuju?
<dz0ny_> no idea
<dz0ny_> kšn tmp
<CrazyLemon> nič takega v tmpu
<CrazyLemon> je pa not nek apport_core
<CrazyLemon> 450MB :D
<CrazyLemon> tnx anywa
<CrazyLemon> y
<zdobbie> falsifying reports, eh?
<CrazyLemon> maaan
<CrazyLemon> i'm not gonna even go there
<CrazyLemon> to si zihr ti kj zaj....
<CrazyLemon> webkit2gtk
<zdobbie> mogoce ne
<zdobbie> loh pa pomagam
<zdobbie> mogoce
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-06-13%2019-33-26.png
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-06-13%2019-33-58.png
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202016-06-13%2019-34-17.png
<CrazyLemon> do your webkit magic
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/tiliado/nuvolaplayer/issues
<Seniorita> Issues · tiliado/nuvolaplayer · GitHub
<CrazyLemon> tukaj lahk reportaš issue
<Seniorita> »nuvolaplayer - The third generation of Nuvola Player - cloud music integration for your Linux desktop«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=149568
<Seniorita> Bug 149568 – [GTK] Crash in WebCore::GLContextGLX::defaultFrameBufferSize
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why no fix
<zdobbie> who the feck uses X
<CrazyLemon> maaaaan
<CrazyLemon> effin ubuntu! mir no here
<CrazyLemon> https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=_TCblAe-kvo
<Seniorita> PC Gaming Show 2016
<CrazyLemon> baje bo insurgency CEO
<CrazyLemon> pokazal demo or smth
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ck1PkGNWEAAc84V.jpg:large
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/ejtgzCP.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ubuntu phone band aids bug fixes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y6Otd_mR7qE/ubuntu-phone-band-aids-bug-fixes
<CrazyLemon> second game!!
<CrazyLemon> oooh zakon
<CrazyLemon> day of infamy game :D
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/r0aA2ImyH2Y
<Seniorita> Day of Infamy trailer - PC Gaming Show 2016 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The first trailer for Day of Infamy, the standalone WWII shooter from the creators of Insurgency.«
<zdobbie> heh, flamethrower
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> to so že omenjali za mod
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-14
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> well then http://finance.yahoo.com/news/report-orlando-nightclub-shooter-visited-222620444.html
<Seniorita> REPORT: Orlando shooter was a regular at the gay nightclub he attacked, used multiple gay dating apps - Yahoo Finance
<Seniorita> »The man police say killed 49 people at a gay nightclub in Orlando early Sunday morning had...«
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 2.km SV od METLIKE @14/06/2016 07:46:55  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.67+N,+15.34+E
<zdobbie> well shit http://krizanke.ljudmila.net/krizanka/tor15
<Seniorita> Stota | Križanke
<Seniorita> »Dnevna spletna križanka - Stota«
<msev-> bnc4free je propadu
<msev-> :D
<msev-> moram si novga bouncerja najdt
<slax0r> mas kak server kje?
<slax0r> tmux + irssi is all you need
<msev-> noup
<msev-> bom zj naroču kšne orange-pi-je :D
<msev-> mogoče bom šu pa k kšnmu drugmu online providerju :)
<msev-> ej dz0ny_ js nimam tega http service actiona v macrodroidu
<msev-> a to si kr se zmislu a kaj :D
<msev-> zj bom šu mogoče na panicbnc haha
<dz0ny_> msev-: maš
<msev-> dz0ny_, ne najdem
<msev-> najdem edin send intent
<msev-> pa spodj piše experimental
<msev-> pa UDP command je
<msev-> niti ne najdem na googlu
<msev-> da bi macrodroid to imel
<msev-> drgač pa ful dobr dizajnana aplikacija
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dobu mail za sentry? :D
<dz0ny_> yep
<dz0ny_> its vuln kot rtvslo :D
<CrazyLemon> kako misliš kot rtvslo :)
<dz0ny_> django rest api uporablja oboje
<dz0ny_> navaden klinet lahko nardi privilege escalation
<dz0ny_> sam api key rabiš, in pol si car :)
<zdobersek> .gif ain't nothing but a thing
<jabuk> http://media.giphy.com/media/TOrk63LC6Hyow/giphy.gif
<dz0ny_> če ni to... one hole more :)
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/business-36524602
<Seniorita> Shares in US gun companies up after Orlando mass shooting - BBC News
<Seniorita> »Shares in US gun companies rise on Monday following Sunday's attack on the Pulse gay nightclub in Orlando, in which 49 people were killed.«
<idioterna> now we know
<CrazyLemon> gay people make shares go up?
<zdobersek> shares ... and more
<lynxlynxlynx> :s
<zdobersek> "The right to bear arms in the US is enshrined in the country's constitution."
<zdobersek> The amendment is ... bullet-proof.
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFIYLimyRHU
<Seniorita> Gun Control Laws - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From the West Wing episode "Bartlet's Third State of the Union", all material is property of Warner Brothers/NBC.«
<zdobersek> SUGA-R-R-R-R-R-R-R-RUSH
<CrazyLemon> where is it rushing to?
<zdobersek> .yt a rush of blood to the heart
<jabuk> Coldplay: A Rush Of Blood To The Head + Lyrics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sJnKfZm3Gc
<zdobersek> .yt bloodflood pt 2
<jabuk> alt-J - Bloodflood pt II (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_wdKxvOQbM
<idioterna> what head is it you are referring to
<CrazyLemon> sugar head?
<zdobersek> motoer
<msev-> dz0ny_, kaj dogaja :D
<msev-> zakaj ni http servicea not v mojem macrodroidu :D
<msev-> a v tvojem pa je
<msev-> :D
<msev-> mogoče maš ti premium
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ is premium!
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ck2c9ThXAAQDojt.jpg:large
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @14.06.2016 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 67% zahodnik 0.8 m/s (2.9 km/h) pretežno oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:11:43, Kulminacija: 11:03:30, Sončni zahod: 18:55:17
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobersek> I cri :'/
<CrazyLemon> y u cri
<zdobersek> I say 'cri', but it's the raindrops rolling down my cheeks
<CrazyLemon> well..at least you'll get a wash
<msev-> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> .toča
<jabuk> Verjetnost toče: http://meteo.arso.gov.si//uploads/probase/www/warning/graphic/warning_hp-sr_si-sea_latest.jpg
<CrazyLemon> lets all do that!
<msev-> you too CrazyLemon
<msev-> do it
<msev-> do it now
<msev-> I can do it for you <CrazyLemon> .radar
<zdobersek> ... or not
<msev-> nope
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> zj si bom potegnu dol atom pa visual studio code
<msev-> da bom bl 133t
<lynxlynxlynx> a še kdo uporablja libreoffice prek njihovega ppa, da je najnovejši?
<zdobersek> msev-: oboje je isto sranje
<zdobersek> so why bother
<msev-> curiosity
<zdobersek> that can kill cats though
<msev-> evo moj question 4 today bo kmal sledil :D brace yourselves
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/cTLHds31 takle json array bi rad v tole obliko dal [ [51.05, -0.08], [51.5, -1], [51.2, -0.047] ] , zato da bi mi polyline risal...hkrati pa že nekaj spreminjam tist osnovni json in sicer tkole - http://pastebin.com/K51VDhjW
<Seniorita> [{ "elevation" : "580.91", "latitude" : "46.3231364", "longitude" : "14 - Pastebin.com
<CrazyLemon> lynx js sm včasih
<CrazyLemon> na 16.04 pa ne več
<CrazyLemon> ali pač
 * CrazyLemon preveri
<CrazyLemon> ne..ne več
<CrazyLemon> [13:31:00] <msev->: evo moj question 4 today bo kmal sledil :D brace yourselves
<CrazyLemon> [13:31:51] * zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> i see what you did there
<msev-> hahahaha
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: elementaryOS 0.4 Loki Beta Available For Testing  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/rz4SgEHZlsc/elementaryos-04-loki-beta-available-for.html
<msev-> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/Array/map
<Seniorita> Array.prototype.map() - JavaScript | MDN
<msev-> a s temule loh
<Seniorita> »The map() method creates a new array with the results of calling a provided function on every element in this array.«
<CrazyLemon> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/966225/how-can-i-create-a-two-dimensional-array-in-javascript
<Seniorita> How can I create a two dimensional array in JavaScript? - Stack Overflow
<msev-> tnx upam da bom izlušču vn pravo stvar :D
<CrazyLemon> sj sploh ne vem kje si ti najdu 51.05 pa 0.08 iz tistega jsona
<msev-> nism
<msev-> latitude pa longitude
<Matthai> hej, včeraj me kliče oče... spet je nekaj crknilo na računalniku
<Matthai> nekdo je očitno nekaj drkal antivirus, in je vklopil prestrezanje mailov... in potem je client jamral, da se certi ne ujemajo
<Matthai> v glavnem, cel kup traparij
<Matthai> nakar sem popi**
<Matthai> in mu namestil gor Ubuntu
<Matthai> tako... "brez ugovorov"
<Matthai> nastavil sem si remote access... dela mu vse, se pravi Thunderbird, Firefox, LibreOffice in VLC (to je že vse prej uporabljal)
<Matthai> celo v suspend gre mašina, ane
<Matthai> našli pa smo en ful velik problem
<Matthai> na namizju ima 300+ ikon, ki so sedaj v Ubuntuju drugače razporejene
<Matthai> :-)
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: a preveriš vseeno prosim, če maš tale bug: https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99515
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Phone Bands Aids — Bitesize Bugs That YOU Can Help Fix  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/y6Otd_mR7qE/ubuntu-phone-band-aids-bug-fixes
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx tole https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/LO.png ?
<msev-> Matthai, js pa ne upam babici to nardit ker nevem če ugankarski slovar dela tut v linux :D
<msev-> u
<CrazyLemon> !g ugankarski slovar
<Seniorita> Ugankarski Slovar - Skupina EZI Software http://www.4ezi.com/ezisoftware/projects/krizanke/slovar.php
<CrazyLemon> its online ...
<slax0r> "celo suspend dela"
<slax0r> bitch, suspend sedation tut
<slax0r> :P
<lynxlynxlynx> da maš nekje nastavitve, ja; hvala
<CrazyLemon> sledil sem drugem komentarju..tam piše kje se nastavi portrait mode
<yang> Gamers beware http://paste.debian.net/plainh/672a5fd0
<yang> bogi sosed je su zdele v trgovino s kolesom, pa se je ravno ulilo
<idioterna> zakaj bogi
<idioterna> sej dez je samo voda
<msev-> CrazyLemon, its not powerful enough
<msev-> she needs more advanced software
<yang> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/7942c0e6/
<Seniorita> Debian Pastezone
<yang> idioterna: on je bil letos ze 6x prehlajen pa 3x v rocino
<yang> so mu dal neke extra mocne antibiotike
<idioterna> a se preredko umiva
<yang> http://mentalfloss.com/article/32042/corn-flakes-were-invented-part-anti-masturbation-crusade
<Seniorita> Corn Flakes Were Invented as Part of an Anti-Masturbation Crusade | Mental Floss
<Seniorita> »In the 18th and 19th centuries, the Western world worked itself up into a mass hissy fit over the idea of people touching themselves.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/radio-koper/prispevki/novice/koprska-obcina-bo-dovolila-gradnjo-enostavnih-objektov-tudi-na-kmetijskih-zemljiscih/395667
<Seniorita> Koprska občina bo dovolila gradnjo enostavnih objektov tudi na kmetijskih zemljiščih | Radio Koper
<Seniorita> »Koprski svetniki bodo v četrtek predvidoma sprejeli spremembe aktov, ki bodo omogočali gradnjo nezahtevnih in enostavnih objektov na kmetijskih in gozdnih zemljiščih. V Izoli in Piranu so take dokumente že sprejeli.«
<CrazyLemon> super awesome kul
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Snaps Are The Universal Linux App Format You’ve Been Waiting For  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/WDezg0Vdqvs/snap-to-be-universal-linux-package-format
<yang> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/06/14/the-fcc-just-won-a-sweeping-victory-on-net-neutrality-in-federal-court/
<jabuk> http://img.pandawhale.com/86036-victory-dance-gif-Despicable-M-EPnS.gif
<Seniorita> Cable and telecom companies just lost a huge court battle on net neutrality - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »The court has upheld the strictest regulations in history to hit Internet providers.«
<zocky> zdobbie, a današnjo si že reševal?
<zocky> sem mel bug :(
<zocky> pa glih na stoti
<zdobbie> zocky: ja
<zdobbie> zocky: 15V se mi zdi da je manjkal geslo
<zocky> je manjkala 15 vodoravno
<zdobbie> za 'sramota'
<zocky> to, ja
<zocky> sem se potrudil naredit za spremembo drugačano, pa sem malo zaglitchal
<zocky> ah, jbg
<CrazyLemon> you have failed us all
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Facebook Just Made It Harder to Chat on Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TP-aK2bz7ds/ubuntu-phone-facebook-messenger
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Snaps Become Universal Linux Packages, Launch On Multiple Linux Distributions  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/zFVM35r3_3k/snaps-become-universal-linux-packages.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycIpOZY03OM
<Seniorita> OnePlus 3 Review! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »OnePlus 3 - A third attempt at a flagship killer via spec! OnePlus 3: http://oneplus.net dbrand skins: https://dbrand.com/shop/oneplus-3-skins OnePlus 2 Revi...«
<CrazyLemon> this is it guys..iphone killer!
<lynxlynxlynx> zocky: pa tudi geslo pred 15v
<msev-> pffff hud je
<msev-> čeprov teli s-edge foni so mi pa tut ful lepi
<msev-> sam ful dražji
<CrazyLemon> kaj je s-edge ?
<msev-> s7-edge
<zdobbie> smasnug
<msev-> al pa s6-edge
<msev-> sta oba lepa k svina
<CrazyLemon> !g "s7-edge"
<Seniorita> Samsung Galaxy S7 edge - Full phone specifications - GSMArena.com http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_s7_edge-7945.php
<CrazyLemon> see..no '-'
<msev-> ta zakrivljen zason
<msev-> zaslon
<CrazyLemon> http://www.multi-maritime.no/portfolio-item/mm103fe-el-2/
<Seniorita> Multi Maritime | MM103FE EL
<CrazyLemon> battery powered ferries
<zdobbie> ur a fairy!
<zocky> zdobbie, hvala
<zocky> mroam si naredit neki sistem da mi to bolj očitno napiše
<zocky> ker ko mam "normalne" križanke (s ful črnimi polji) se mi pokažejo črke, ki niso v nobenem geslu, v taki križanki pa se to pol ne vidi nujno
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i'm not battery powered
<yang> http://imgur.com/zyN5rPP Mi smo mel eno profesorco na srednji soli, k je zgledala kt Marilyn Monroe, pa smo si zelel da bi spala z nami pa ni blo nc iz tega :(
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<yang> Na koncu smo se slabe ocene kasirali pri njej
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: a so pol že objavili kje podatke o občinah
<lynxlynxlynx> glede na to, da maš jutri že predstavitev
<CrazyLemon> kje pa bo predstavitev?
<lynxlynxlynx> v lj
<lynxlynxlynx> city hotel, transparency slovenia ima en dogodek
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> sam mal
<Matthai> http://www.transparency.si/projekti/proracuni-obcin/
<Seniorita> Proračuni občin 2015 | Transparency International Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Primerjajte porabo proračunskih sredstev med dvema občinama«
<Matthai> http://www.transparency.si/projekti/drzavni-projekti/
<Seniorita> Državni projekti | Transparency International Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Katere projekte je izvajala država v letu 2015«
<lynxlynxlynx> hvala
<lynxlynxlynx> mam mal preveč gužve za jutri in bom šel raje na neki podobnega, a krajšega popoldne, o openscience
<yang> https://twitter.com/TrumpTurnberry
<Seniorita> Trump Turnberry (@TrumpTurnberry) | Twitter
<Seniorita> »Die neuesten Tweets von Trump Turnberry (@TrumpTurnberry). A Luxury Collection Resort. Experience legendary golf, memorable dining, our ESPA spa, unique events & family adventures on the Ayrshire coast. Turnberry, Ayrshire, Scotland«
<CrazyLemon> [drm:radeon_atom_pick_dig_encoder [radeon]] *ERROR* chosen encoder in use 0
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga je ta sh1t
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-15
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 4.km  Z od ANHOVA @15/06/2016 02:09:20  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.06+N,+13.58+E
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km SZ od ANHOVA @15/06/2016 02:08:24  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+13.6+E
<CrazyLemon> ne vem iz česa je doktoriral tale jože..ampak še maila ne zna poslat
<zdobersek> gdo?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ma en mail ki smo dobili na info@
<zdobbie> oh, an _inside_ joke
<zdobbie> carry on
<CrazyLemon> dr. jože ki je za return path nastavil info@ :)
<msev-> https://www.panicbnc.net/Request/ ej a kle k requestaš bouncerja a drugi v kanalu vidjo tvoj mail?
<Seniorita> Request | PanicBNC - The Smart Choice for free IRC Bouncers [FreeBNCs]
<Seniorita> »PanicBNC Provides Free Stable low latency IRC Bouncer (BNC) that provides BNC's for most networks, we currently have 12 servers in 8 countries.«
<CrazyLemon> "vas prosim, da mi odgovorite oz. poizveste, "
<CrazyLemon> msev- maybe
<msev-> dat sux
<msev-> nočm spammerjev
<CrazyLemon> nočeš spammerjev hočeš pa brezplačn bnc
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyaEQEmt5ls
<Seniorita> momondo – The DNA Journey - YouTube
<Seniorita> »It’s easy to think there are more things dividing us than uniting us. But we actually have much more in common with other nationalities than you’d think. If ...«
<msev-> a kiwi irc tut lahko daš v panel notr kot "widget" al kko se temu reče, tko k hexchat
<msev-> čeprov je pač v browserju
<msev-> meh dz0ny_ macrodroid ne dela
<msev-> nima http post requesta niti
<msev-> sm probov z resttask pluginom od taskerja
<msev-> pa tut ni blo reliable
<msev-> tko da sux hairy ballz
<msev-> je pa macrodroid res polished :)
<CrazyLemon> evo jih..harleyi na cesti
<msev-> opa
<msev-> http://username:pass/111.11.11.205:1880/stuff/ a tole zgleda uredu url za kšn http get request, nism ip-ja prov napisal :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.w3schools.com/tags/ref_httpmethods.asp
<Seniorita> HTTP Methods GET vs POST
<Seniorita> »Well organized and easy to understand Web bulding tutorials with lots of examples of how to use HTML, CSS, JavaScript, SQL, PHP, and XML.«
<CrazyLemon> prvi link pri guglu
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa ti nam povej a tko zgleda get request
<msev-> k nevem če app še kj doda zravn
<msev-> te android appi k so za te requeste
<msev-> nevem zakaj mi post request rata get pa ne
<msev-> CrazyLemon, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhIaKstnDqA
<Seniorita> OnePlus 3 - Is it worth buying the Hype? [MUST WATCH BEFORE BUYING] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »As a owner of both OnePlus One and OnePlus 2, I had a hard decision to make this year, "should I buy the OnePlus 3? Is it worth buying the hype?" After ponde...«
<lynxlynxlynx> a je to sploh mobilno? Baterijo ti najbrž popapca takoj
<CrazyLemon> msev- why should i watch this blonde stoner?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx mobilno? mobilni telefon je..i'd say so :D
<lynxlynxlynx> za kolk časa je vprašanje
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem vprašanja
<lynxlynxlynx> na strani se pohvalijo samo s hitrim polnjenjem
<CrazyLemon> ti bi pa rad vedel kaj? standby time?
<lynxlynxlynx> recimo
<CrazyLemon> ampak kaj ti pa standby time pove?
<CrazyLemon> kako dolgo v teoriji lahko zdrži telefon brez da bi ga uporabljal?
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> call time je malo boljši indikator
<CrazyLemon> 4G/WiFi time je najboljši indikator :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..3000mAh baterija je kr huge pa sam 1080p zaslon
<CrazyLemon> imho ima kr dobr standby time
<lynxlynxlynx> sam glej kakšna beštija ga poganja
<CrazyLemon> že..ampak verjetno je ta beštja bl varčna kot predhodna beštja :)
<CrazyLemon> sam so pa proper fckerji.. USD 399, EUR 399
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori usd eur 399
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 399 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 399 USD je 355.46 EUR
<zdobbie> fckerji eh
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<msev-> CrazyLemon, vse flagshipe ma
<msev-> hes android addicted
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dz0ny_, zj sm z macrodroidam na drug način naredu. top :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- he's a reviewer.. plačilo dobi da govori o flagshipih
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Facebook Just Made It MUCH Harder to Chat on Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/TP-aK2bz7ds/ubuntu-phone-facebook-messenger
<msev-> CrazyLemon, stay high on android
<msev-> a kdo od vs uporablja notepadqq
<zdobbie> .yt stay high
<jabuk> Tove Lo - Habits (Stay High) - Hippie Sabotage Remix https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYM-RJwSGQ8
<slax0r> msev-: ze mas bnc? ^^
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: necak ze razsul copterja? :D
<msev-> slax0r, ne
<msev-> slax0r, a mi ti kj lah zrihtaš, k se bojim tm na panicbnc dat mail da me naujo spammal
<slax0r> msev-: se malo pa se te bom usmilil :P
<msev-> mel sm bnc4free
<msev-> sam jim je zmanjkal dnarja in so propadl
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> drgac pa.... tvojnaslov+panicbnc@gmail.com
<slax0r> in das direkt ves mail ki pride na ta address direkt v spam
<msev-> ne ne
<msev-> k pač requestaš v irc kanalu aveš
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: sestricna ze dobla majco?
<msev-> in je mnogo uporabnikov
<msev-> in ti lahko kšn pol vzame mail pa te spama
<msev-> tko js razumem slax0r
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie imela rojstni dan..ni pa še dobila majice pa ni sestrična ampak nečakinja
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne..imel je rojstni dan ampak Å¡e ni dobil copterja :)
<slax0r> msev-: aja
<zdobbie> ... why?
<CrazyLemon> zato ker nism dobil čevapčičev? :)
<CrazyLemon> ko dobim čevapčiče ona2 dobita darili
<slax0r> lel
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> msev-: ce bi se mi ljubilo bnc instalirat bi ti dal :P
<CrazyLemon> msev- za 5€ na leto dobiš vps kjer lahko maš svoj bnc po želji :)
<slax0r> 5€ na leto?
<zdobbie> kter fakin extortion
<slax0r> where?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r zdaj si me pa najdu..čak da pregledam maile
<slax0r> heh, sploh te nisem iskal
<slax0r> :P{
<slax0r> -{
<msev-> ker če si nebom kmal to zrihtal mi boste kmal začel težit
<msev-> k boste gledal kko me dol meče pa reconnecta
<msev-> pa to
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://my.virtwire.com/cart.php?gid=36
<Seniorita> VirtWire Global Ltd. - Shopping Cart
<CrazyLemon> $7/y
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 7 usd eur
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 7 USD je 6.23 EUR
<CrazyLemon> ok..ni 5 ampak 6.23
<zdobbie> wat een bait
<slax0r> what's the catch?
<msev-> :)
<slax0r> ta ki stane 12$ je na DO 5$ mesecno
<slax0r> kar je letno 60$
<slax0r> le fuck?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r wait for it ...
<CrazyLemon> https://my.virtwire.com/cart.php?gid=37
<Seniorita> VirtWire Global Ltd. - Shopping Cart
<CrazyLemon> $2/y
<CrazyLemon> js sm mel tega 1gb rama pa 1vcpu
<CrazyLemon> zadeva kr v redu laufala..sam pač folk je tudi abuseal (as usual)
<CrazyLemon> in je zadeva včasih bila ddosana
<slax0r> https://my.virtwire.com/cart.php?gid=35
<Seniorita> VirtWire Global Ltd. - Shopping Cart
<slax0r> boljsi kot so
<slax0r> nizje so cene
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> aja, monthly
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> $12 je annually
<slax0r> 4 core, 6gb ram, 100gb hdd
<slax0r> 7$
<slax0r> ffs, DO pa 1core 1gb ram, 20gb ssd 10$
<slax0r> kak so pa kaj stable?
<msev-> a digital ocean je dražji
<CrazyLemon> slax0r vem da so meli pri hetznerju strežniki
<CrazyLemon> tko da..tko kot je stable DC tko so tudi oni stable :)
<CrazyLemon> http://forum.lowendspirit.com/viewforum.php?id=15
<Seniorita> LowEndSpirit Support (Page 1) / LowEndSpirit Forum
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno imajo pri hetznerju..falkenstein location
<CrazyLemon> imajo tudi v .nl
<zdobbie> nederlaand!
<zdobbie> nederland*
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi providerservice DC uporabljajo
<CrazyLemon> tko da ja..je nekaj lokacij
<slax0r> kul, moram precekirat
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> yay I guess https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2016/06/15/negative-views-of-donald-trump-just-hit-a-new-high-7-in-10-americans/
<Seniorita> Negative views of Donald Trump just hit a new campaign high: 7 in 10 Americans - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »Hillary Clinton's numbers have never been worse, but she's still in much better shape.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: rakete spuscajo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kdo? isis?
<CrazyLemon> a praznujejo?
<zdobbie> Musketino http://www.spacex.com/webcast
<Seniorita> EUTELSAT and ABS | SpaceX
<Seniorita> »The launch of EUTELSAT/ABS is scheduled for Wednesday, June 15 at 10:29am ET.Click here for a mission press kit.«
<CrazyLemon> ah točno!
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> sm mel naštiman reminder
<CrazyLemon> sam stupid youtube didnt remind me
<CrazyLemon> ok..they did send the reminder
<CrazyLemon> sam stupid thunderbird ni pokazal obvestila
<zdobbie> turderbird
<CrazyLemon> wth..reminder bil ob 16:29
<CrazyLemon> torej ob launchu
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da vedno dajo eno hot punco v webcast
<CrazyLemon> i approve that
<CrazyLemon> explosion!
<zdobbie> fire!
<zdobbie> zdej so zamrznil feed, da bojo nov stage 2 postavil
<zdobbie> in bo success!
<zdobbie> stage 1
<zdobbie> twas a joke
<zdobbie> not a conspiratard
<CrazyLemon> še vedno nobenga sporočila o stage 1
<CrazyLemon> my bet is on explosion
<CrazyLemon> yup..explosion
<CrazyLemon> tist k je sprogramiral telemetry altitude gauge očitno ne ve kako visoko gredo sateliti
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/743096769001578498
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Ascent phase & satellites look good, but booster rocket had a RUD on droneship"
<CrazyLemon> !g RUD
<Seniorita> RUD Gruppe http://www.rud.com/
<msev-> a gremo Å¡pilat insurgency
<idioterna> loh bi ane
<idioterna> sam js mam lih zdej en deu
<CrazyLemon> a gremo day of infamy standalone?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim zvečer
<CrazyLemon> a je kak ukaz za ejectat cd/dvd pladenj?
<CrazyLemon> 'eject'
<CrazyLemon> so simple
<CrazyLemon> ja..sam težava je da sploh ni cdrom v /dev/
<idioterna> eject sr0
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> sploh ne prepozna cdroma
<CrazyLemon> lshw ga ne izpiše
<idioterna> pol pa mogoce ni powered sploh
<CrazyLemon> mogoče sm kaj zaj... ko sm obračal ventilator
<lynxlynxlynx> če se ti je zataknil, ma ziher uno luknjico za reset
<CrazyLemon> nič..shutdown pa preverim napajanje
<CrazyLemon> da*
<msev-> a ste si pokupl nov Å¡pil a kaj :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> in ja..seveda je bil PEBKAC
<CrazyLemon> ko sm menjal napajalnik sm pozabu napajanje za cdrom
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/avtomoto/novice/prvi-car-sharing-v-ljubljani-odprtje-prihodnjo-sredo-419735
<Seniorita> Prvi "car sharing" v Ljubljani: uradni štart v sredo, vožnje še pred poletjem - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Prvi slovenski avtomobilski "car sharing" bo v Ljubljani uradno predstavljen prihodnjo sredo. Sprva bo za deljenje prek mobilne aplikacije na voljo vsaj 30 električnih avtomobilov. Meščanom bo na voljo še pred poletjem.«
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/743102502225076227
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Landing video will be posted when we gain access to cameras on the droneship later today. Maybe hardest impact to date. Droneship still ok."
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.8°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.9°C
<zdobbie>  like whatup
<zdobbie> I got cookies
<CrazyLemon> liar
<zdobbie> do I have to make an instagram account for this shit?
<CrazyLemon> no.. imgur it
<upd_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CgW3NTUW4AA1fqU.jpg:large :)
<CrazyLemon> noice
<CrazyLemon> except the Edge part
<CrazyLemon> traitor
<zdobbie> hence such captcha
<CrazyLemon> still waiting for those cookies
<zdobbie> they all gone
<CrazyLemon> right
<CrazyLemon> nič..js grem mal insurgency
<CrazyLemon> če bo kdo šel igrat
<CrazyLemon> ping me on irc
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:
<metalcamp_> https://www.terminalify.com/
<upd> a je kakšna stran, ki kaže helikopterje v zraku
<upd> ne vem zakaj jim je treba letet 50m nad streho
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> oziroma a helikopterji majo transponderje? tko kot letala?
<upd> no sej, tud če bi imeli, ne bi bilo to na netu, če so policijski
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> mislim..bi bili
<CrazyLemon> če so policijski to ne pomeni da ne oddajajo svojega položaja
<upd> oddajajo že sam šifrirano
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> torej če je en drug helikopter v zraku
<CrazyLemon> ne bo vidu kaj nekdo oddaja
<CrazyLemon> ker je Å¡ifrirano?
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sj so radarji za to ampak na splošno ta logika ne drži ravno
<upd> ja sej gre prek stolpa a ne
<upd> no mislem s principa varnosti da bi policijski helikopter oddajal položaj kr tko
<upd> mal čudno
<CrazyLemon> jah lih iz principa varnosti ga mora
<CrazyLemon> če si neviden v zraku ni ravno prednost :)
<CrazyLemon> "neviden"
<upd> pol pa ga oddaja samo okol sebe
<upd> neko razdaljo
<CrazyLemon> Depending on the type of interrogation, the transponder sends back a transponder code (or "squawk code", Mode A) or altitude information (Mode C) to help air traffic controllers to identify the aircraft and to maintain separation between planes.
<upd> ql
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/lockheimer/status/742958053138567168/photo/1
<Seniorita> Hiroshi Lockheimer auf Twitter: "Just testing some stuff out... https://t.co/6KPTEgXl9K"
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biwlfcljx9Q
<Seniorita> LIGO again detects gravitational waves - YouTube
<Seniorita> »For the second time, scientists have directly detected gravitational waves — ripples through the fabric of space-time, created by extreme, cataclysmic events...«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mboyB5UC4E8
<Seniorita> Wrecked TBS Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Wrecked TBS Trailer«
<matjaz> .yt gramatik satoshi
<jabuk> Gramatik - Satoshi Nakamoto (feat. Adrian Lau & ProbCause) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DV7Lfxdp_0
<matjaz> dobr
<msev-> nice
<msev-> hiphop yo yo
<msev-> ker je pa najbolš komad od tega gramatika :D
<msev-> te soul chillout zadeve :D
<matjaz> trenutno mi je ta
<matjaz> drgač ma pa par hudih
<matjaz> oz. malo več parov
<msev-> no dj še kšn link rukn
<matjaz> .yt gramatik hit that jive
<jabuk> Gramatik - Hit That Jive (Original Mix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_m2zGncgLjw
<matjaz> .yt gramatik muy tranquilo
<jabuk> Gramatik - Muy Tranquilo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mUnMOG8xKsg
<matjaz> .yt gramait anima mundi
<jabuk> Ni zadetka
<matjaz> .yt gramatik anima mundi
<jabuk> Gramatik - Anima Mundi feat. Russ Liquid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAKOzdRrtig
<matjaz> aja pa ta
<matjaz> .yt just jammin
<jabuk> Gramatik - Just Jammin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYKRPzOi1zI
<upd> http://www.coindesk.com/imf-says-bitcoins-blockchain-tech-help-banks/
<Seniorita> IMF Economist Examines Bitcoin Blockchain's Role in Banking - CoinDesk
<Seniorita> »The International Monetary Fund published an article that examines the case for bitcoin's blockchain technology to benefit the banking and trading sectors.«
<msev-> tnx
<matjaz> .yt do the twist
<jabuk> The Twist - Chubby Checker https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im9XuJJXylw
<matjaz> ne
<matjaz> .yt the contours do the twist
<jabuk> The Contours  (Dirty Dancing) - Do you love me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Muu7FxdCG4U
<matjaz> to
<matjaz> pa lahko noč
<msev-> lahko noč :)
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-16
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ciklon.si/photos/a.204829796264911.51909.150631925018032/1025005457580670/?type=3
<Seniorita> Ciklon.si - V Palermu (Italija) so ob 7uri izmerili že... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »V Palermu (Italija) so ob 7uri izmerili že 37stopinj C!«
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/redbull/videos/10157071407190352/
<Seniorita> Red Bull
<Seniorita> »Red Bull. 45.670.753 „Gefällt mir“-Angaben · 1.423.057 Personen sprechen darüber. #givesyouwings«
<CrazyLemon> Prva pomoč in zdravljenje:
<CrazyLemon> Najpomembnejše je izpiranje želodca in potem dajanje močne alkoholne pijače (viski) 1,5 ml/kg telesne teže in vsake 1– 2 uri po 0,5–jin okrog 100 ml.
<CrazyLemon> lol?
<dz0ny_> dan
<dz0ny_> http://i.imgur.com/ex4drxo.jpg
<zdobersek> posh
<CrazyLemon> a si jedel v bazenu pa pozabu pospravit za sabo?!
<zdobersek> tole ne zgleda k filipini!
<CrazyLemon> očitno še nisi bil na filipinih! čist enako kot v istri sam ker je še ful žab pa drugih neprijetnih plazilcev!
<CrazyLemon> pa madona bodo na tour of slovenia veseli vetra v prsa :)
<zdobersek> u must care this <> much
<CrazyLemon> https://skyfromme.wordpress.com/2016/06/14/libreoffice-5-2-0-beta2-as-a-snap-package/
<Seniorita> LibreOffice 5.2.0 beta2 as a snap package – You can't take the sky from me.
<Seniorita> »What’s been happening in your world? What have you been up to? — Arctic Monkeys, Snap out of it So — here is what I have been up to: The upcoming LibreOffice 5.2 packaged as a nic…«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Easily Create AppFolders In GNOME Shell Using GNOME AppFolders Manager Or GNOME Software  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/kF1yRXzEAn8/how-to-easily-create-appfolders-in.html
<CrazyLemon> baje je dobr teden dni nazaj umru avtor slobuntuja :(
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti ni jasno?
<napsy> aja
<napsy> nesreca? al naravna smrt?
<CrazyLemon> bolezen
<napsy> uh
<CrazyLemon> http://www.jesenice.si/medijsko-sredisce/novice/item/15239-v-64-letu-umrl-nekdanji-obcinski-svetnik-g-matjaz-kase
<Seniorita> V 64. letu umrl nekdanji občinski svetnik g. Matjaž Kaše - Občina Jesenice
<Seniorita> »Po hudi bolezni je v 64. letu umrl nekdanji občinski svetnik g. Matjaž Kaše, ki je bil za mandatno obdobje 2014-1018 izvoljen za člana Občinskega svet...«
<idioterna> 1018 so napisal.
<CrazyLemon> uh kako se je lepo ulilo..kok bodo veseli kolesarji
<zdobbie> :|
<zdobbie> ... re: slobuntu avtor
<zdobbie> za kolesarje mi je meh
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: How to Install VLC 3.0 On Ubuntu 16.04 LTS  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/kAUCzmpoN38/install-vlc-3-0-ubuntu
<upd> a ima kdo slo. tipkovnico brez ć đ
<msev-> Kok sucka brez bouncerja bit nc nevm kaj ste govoril
<CrazyLemon> https://guccifer2.wordpress.com/2016/06/15/dnc/
<Seniorita> Guccifer 2.0 DNC’s servers hacked by a lone hacker – GUCCIFER 2.0
<Seniorita> »Worldwide known cyber security company CrowdStrike announced that the Democratic National Committee (DNC) servers had been hacked by “sophisticated” hacker groups.I’m very pleas…«
<upd> "sophisticated" hehe, to besedo radi uporabljajo da zaščitijo nesposobne riti
<yang> http://imgur.com/ZPeV8Gf
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/i4nafL__Fzc
<Seniorita> Kolesarstvo : Dirka po Sloveniji 1.etapa - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> live !
<CrazyLemon> luka koper :D
<CrazyLemon> pa harleyji
<yang> kle je blo pol ljubljane zaprte zarad te dirke
<yang> ni mi bilo jasno zakaj taka gneca na cesti potem pa so povedali o radiu
<zdobbie> no, da vidimo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4nafL__Fzc
<Seniorita> Kolesarstvo : Dirka po Sloveniji 1.etapa - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> sure copycat.. paste that again
<CrazyLemon> uu..celo slika iz helikopterja
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4nafL__Fzc evo "prenos"
<Seniorita> Kolesarstvo : Dirka po Sloveniji 1.etapa - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> zdaj so nad sv. antonom
<CrazyLemon> tukaj bodo padci
<CrazyLemon> tu kjer se zavije
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> ker je spust tam nekje okrog 15%
<zdobersek> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-36550304
<Seniorita> Jo Cox MP critically injured amid shooting reports - BBC News
<Seniorita> »An MP is in a critical condition after suffering serious injuries in an apparent shooting and stabbing attack in her constituency.«
<CrazyLemon> "odločilna točka" "vzpon na gažon" kot da je 20% madona :)
<CrazyLemon> blizu so..slišim helikopter
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JPZv29JgrA CrazyLemon @ :07
<Seniorita> Ocean's 11 - Building Demolition (Great Scene) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Vegas dwellers gather to watch the demolition of an older casino. Danny Ocean stands stoically, eyes straight ahead, fixated on Benedict as the rest of the c...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie lej kako lepa cesta
<CrazyLemon> franja bi morala potekat po obalnih cestah..ne pa okrog lj
<zdobbie> lepa kolesarska
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne ravno
<CrazyLemon> ker gre preveč levo desno
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pri krožnem bo šla na levo stran
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> "znameniti vzpon" wtf dudes
<zdobbie> ti ves zanjga
<CrazyLemon> ja..če ne veš zanj pa ga ne imenuješ "znameniti"
<CrazyLemon> minuta do krožišča
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: v Kopru se rastejo palme?
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj desno pa na znameniti vzpon :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne
<CrazyLemon> evo..zdaj 6km vzpona
<CrazyLemon> tega znamenitega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> kaj mi gre ta spiker na kurac
<CrazyLemon> ta spust iz gažona v izolo je effed up..ful spolzka cesta
<CrazyLemon> mogoče bomo videli moj ovinek..kjer sm js spucal cesto :)
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da se je helikopter zgubu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: so zvozl tvoj ovinek?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne vem..ni bilo slike več tam..helikoper se zgubu
<CrazyLemon> kaj policija nakazuje..če niti na markovec niso šli
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vsaj 5min jih ne bo bilo
<CrazyLemon> glede na tale live zemljevid
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je ubežnik šel po napačni cesti
<zdobbie> kr razbito
<CrazyLemon> ja..Å¡e bl bo po tem zadnjem vzponu na markovec
<CrazyLemon> lol @ viviani
<CrazyLemon> o madona kera zmeda bo to
<CrazyLemon> ne veš a zaostaja ali je prvi
<zdobbie> JENS
<zdobbie> KEUKELEIRE
<CrazyLemon> (skoraj) sam italijani v top 10
<zdobbie> lol http://i.imgur.com/sLv1Ihw.png
 * CrazyLemon doesnt get it
<zdobbie> he's big af
<zdobbie> the irish fella
<zdobbie> .pretvori 6'9 feet cm
<CrazyLemon> na nogah je itak da pol zgleda baf
<yang> https://i.imgur.com/jSlcIjz.jpg
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/j4tdWE4.jpg
<CrazyLemon> "person in active military service"
<CrazyLemon> how is that important?
<yang> mogoce jim sodijo na vojaskem sodiscu =?
<CrazyLemon> vojaško sodišče zaradi speedinga?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim
<yang> ne
<yang> vojasko sodisce za tiste ki opravljajo vojasko sluzbo za kakrsenkoli prekrsek
<lynxlynx> woot, dva ganca bi rada k nam prišla na erazmus prakso
<pitastrudl_> kera smer pa to
<lynxlynx> intl material flow mgmt
<yang> CrazyLemon: http://paste.debian.net/plainh/76ae283e
<CrazyLemon> erazmus praksa? a tudi to obstaja
<lynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynx> prej je bilo to pod leonardotom, od par let nazaj so pa vsi ti programi pod erasmus+
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to je zate https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDYBl6e950E
<Seniorita> VIDEO GAME KNIVES IN REAL LIFE - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Today's Mystery Video - https://youtu.be/DOiaxdNPvd4?list=PL7u4lWXQ3wfI_7PgX0C-VTiwLeu0S4v34 Elemental Knives - https://elementalknives.com/ Today we've got ...«
<upd> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-06-16/rancor-rises-in-brexit-battle-as-poll-shows-53-back-leave
<Seniorita> Brexit Campaigns Suspended After Labour Lawmaker Jo Cox Shot - Bloomberg
<Seniorita> »Both sides suspended campaigning on whether Britain should leave the European Union after a lawmaker was attacked in her district.«
<lynxlynx> for the day
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/mti8xxX.gifv
<CrazyLemon> like a pro
<upd> https://www.reddit.com/r/tifu/comments/4oda4c/tifu_by_accidentally_sending_one_of_my_soldiers/
<Seniorita> TIFU by accidentally sending one of my soldiers to assassinate a friends dog. : tifu
<Seniorita> »I am the commanding officer for a small band of soldiers, who undertake various missions as assigned. My group of soldiers however, are 2-3cm...«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bobo52: namestitev ubunte 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6494/namestitev-ubunte-16-4
<upd> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-17
<upd> for fuck sake
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: namestitev ubunte 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43787#Comment_43787
<napsy> jutro
<msev> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bobo52: RE: namestitev ubunte 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43788#Comment_43788
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] bobo52: RE: namestitev ubunte 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43789#Comment_43789
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Različna firewall pravila za IPv4 in IPv6  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6495/razlicna-firewall-pravila-za-ipv4-in-ipv6
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: namestitev ubunte 16.4  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43790#Comment_43790
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: Sortiranje v bashu glede na vsebino datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6496/sortiranje-v-bashu-glede-na-vsebino-datoteke
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: test  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6497/test
<CrazyLemon> stupid rss
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Urko: RE: Sortiranje v bashu glede na vsebino datoteke  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43791#Comment_43791
<lynxlynx> Matthai: pa še to, * lahko daš kar sed, tisti grep je nepotreben
<CrazyLemon> za firewall pa.. za '-4' daš ACCEPT za '-6' daš REJECT pa je to to?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/743602894226653184
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "Looks like early liquid oxygen depletion caused engine shutdown just above the deck https://t.co/Sa6uCkpknY"
<upd> o/
<upd> .yt firday rebecca
<jabuk> Friday - Rebecca Black - Official Music Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfVsfOSbJY0
<idioterna> hmph
<idioterna> kje je zdej anny, da bi CrazyLemon spet bil zivcn
<zdobbie_> zakaj bi se on zivciru?
<CrazyLemon> what he ^ said
<zdobbie_> he chill
<idioterna> ne vem zmer k pridem pa je anny tle pa recem "o"
<idioterna> rece "ti si skos tih dokler anny ne pride" :)
<CrazyLemon> kar je res
<CrazyLemon> in kar ne pomeni da sm živčn zaradi tega
<CrazyLemon> :)
<idioterna> ja zdele sm prsu in hotu napisat "o"
<idioterna> pa je kr ni
<idioterna> neodgovorno.
<CrazyLemon> her loss!
<upd> http://www.mokgames.com/memes/feelsbadman/11.jpg ?
<idioterna> dunno, jsm kr vesel da na kanalu razn yanga ni nobenga k ne razume clovekovih pravic
<zdobbie_> i.e. our giant gain
<CrazyLemon> you guys are so sexist
<zdobbie_> aye she's a woman
<zdobbie_> doesn't mean she's right
<zdobbie_> she is right, but not correct
<idioterna> kind of like hillary
<CrazyLemon> its not about right and wrong
<CrazyLemon> its about boobs
<idioterna> boobs are not exclusive to women
<zdobbie_> CrazyLemon: you of all fatties should know that
<zdobbie_> sorry (not sorry)
<idioterna> and not all women have boobs
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie_ you just hatin' coz you flat chested boy
<idioterna> flat is aero.
<CrazyLemon> spiky is also aero!
<idioterna> pics of your spiky manboobs or it didn't happen
<CrazyLemon> i'm shy or smth
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/osnovnosolci-imajo-za-malico-najraje-pico-hot-dog-in-burek.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Osnovnošolci imajo za malico najraje pico, hot dog in burek
<Seniorita> »39 slovenskih šol in vrtcev je v enem šolskem letu zavrglo več kot 153 ton hrane. Prav zato se je 91 izobraževalnih zavodov vključilo v projekt, s katerim želijo zmanjšati količino hrane, ki jo zavržejo. A kadar imajo otroci za malico pico, je vedno hitro zmanjka.«
<zdobbie_> takisto kot ti
<CrazyLemon> nism ravno nek ljubitelj hot doga
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tega navadnega
<zdobbie_> pizza tho
<CrazyLemon> če je z grilled klobaso pol ja
<CrazyLemon> pizza pa ja.. ene 3-4x na mesec jo pripravim
<CrazyLemon> p.s. kje je danes live stream?!
<CrazyLemon> če odpreš včerajšnji link je nogomet
<CrazyLemon> live
<CrazyLemon> a ne ni live
<zdobersek> nope
<CrazyLemon> pa tile live reports so tak BS
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko live če pa moram vsakič refreshat
<CrazyLemon> ffs siol.net
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: kater ruter že maš ti?
<dz0ny_> tle bi en mel rad wifi čez 50cm steno
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ wdr3600
<CrazyLemon> in ja..pri meni je 50cm stena
<CrazyLemon> tista takoj zravn routerja
<CrazyLemon> mogoče kak cm več :)
<dz0ny_> a pa dela skoz :)?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: btw si pravilno uganil da sm bil v istri ja :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ js sm trenutno za to steno in eno nadstropje višje
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ centralna istra!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ dela ja..sicer ni top shit ampak dela pa
<CrazyLemon> med -70 pa -80 dBm
<CrazyLemon> črtica, dve
<CrazyLemon> na telefonu govorim
<zdobbie_> via wifi?
<zdobbie_> Rein Taaramae
<zdobbie_> cannot be ... reined in
<upd> https://youtu.be/bzE-IMaegzQ hah
<Seniorita> Bike Lanes by Casey Neistat - YouTube
<Seniorita> »follow me on snapchat - caseyneistat check out my second channel - https://www.youtube.com/snapstories on http://instagram.com/caseyneistat on https://www.fa...«
<zdobbie_> old af
<zdobbie_> but that twist
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da je casey postal priljubljen v zadnjem letu
<upd> new for me, ima pa dobre posnetke
<upd> mja, prej niti nisem vedel da obstaja
<CrazyLemon> ustvarj pa že kr neki časa
<CrazyLemon> ustvarja*
<upd> preveč sranja je na yt
<zdobbie_> jah, na Internetu generalno
<zdobbie_> baje majo prav tsne klepetalnice, kamor loh vsak junak joina
<zdobbie_> in je neverjetno, kaj vse se ljude spomnejo ..
<upd> 9gag ?
<lynxlynx> whooosh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a veš kaj je danes?
<zdobbie_> F R I D A Y
<CrazyLemon> OITNB
<zdobbie_> onwards in the next battle!
<CrazyLemon> +to
<zdobbie_> jst sem mislu, da je v torek zacel Mr. Robot
<zdobbie_> pa je julija, ne junija
<zdobbie_> #classic
<CrazyLemon> ma mr.robot ni neki 'waw'
<CrazyLemon> i prefer silicon valley
<zdobbie_> .pic why not both
<miha> Dan, je že kdo poskusil kaj takega https://github.com/ey3ball/node-iptv-proxy/blob/master/README.md
<Seniorita> node-iptv-proxy/README.md at master · ey3ball/node-iptv-proxy · GitHub
<Seniorita> »node-iptv-proxy - A simple, eventually transcoding, proxy for live IPTV streams written in NodeJS«
<miha> Za npr https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/5813/nastavitve-vlc
<Seniorita> nastavitve VLC - Ubuntu.si Forum
<idioterna> hmm
<idioterna> jsm mel sam igmpproxy
<miha> Dela kaj?
<idioterna> relaya igmp
<miha> Idioterna pač kako bi gledal t-2
<idioterna> da se loh subscribas na multicast streame od siol iptvja
<idioterna> aja t-2 ma verjetno zlo podobn
<idioterna> pol mas pa un playlist k je not udp://levodesno
<idioterna> cak
<miha> Prosim :)
<idioterna> #EXTM3U
<idioterna> #EXTINF:0,SLO1
<idioterna> udp://@232.4.1.1:5002
<idioterna> #EXTINF:0,SLO2
<idioterna> udp://@232.4.1.2:5002
<idioterna> tkole nekak
<miha> Ja
<idioterna> zgleda playlist za tv
<miha> http://www.rula.net/t2/t-2-mpeg4.m3u
<miha> Tole ane
<idioterna> mozno ja
<idioterna> nimam t-2
<idioterna> sej tut siola nimam vec no
<miha> Hehe
<miha> Ali pa če plačam pro http://serviio.org
<Seniorita> Serviio media server
<miha> Ane
<Seniorita> »Serviio is a free media server for Window, Mac and Linux. It enables streaming video, audio and images to your DLNA certified device.«
<miha> Pro, da ni treba vpn
<CrazyLemon> miha a ni nobenih navodil na rula.net forumu?
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je pri t-2ju precej preprosto gledat tv na računalniku
<miha> Ne vem
<miha> Lej jaz ne morem tu nič naročiti razen toptrio brezžični
<CrazyLemon> !g t-2 na računalniku
<Seniorita> tv2go | T-2: Tako, kot mora biti http://www.t-2.net/tv2go
<CrazyLemon> toptrio ni na t-2
<miha> Kolega na optiki je pripravljen deliti programe
<miha> Balkan ni na siol tvin
<miha> Pomagaj
<CrazyLemon> js ti lahk pomagam
<CrazyLemon> sam dz0ny_ pravi da moja rešitev ni najboljša
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> ?
<CrazyLemon> js mam tko..dva kabla iz modema v router
<CrazyLemon> en kabl je označen kot data
<CrazyLemon> drug kot video
<miha> Razumem ja
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> pa en gre direkt do računalnika iz routerja
<CrazyLemon> ne rabim ne igmpproxyja ne nič
<miha> Jaz bi naredil openvpn tap bridge
<miha> Dela ziher
<CrazyLemon> naredi :D
<miha> Kolega ni navdušen nad idejo.
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem zakaj sploh njega rabiš
<miha> Pri mojih pa nihče noče optike povleči
<CrazyLemon> sj praviš da lahko naročiš toptrio
<miha> Ne morem
<CrazyLemon> [19:05:28] <miha>: Lej jaz ne morem tu nič naročiti razen toptrio brezžični
<miha> Ni parice v bloku
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<miha> http://www.telekom.si/zasebni-uporabniki/paketi/vsi-paketi/paketi-toptrio/toptrio-brezzicni
<Seniorita> TopTrio Brezžični - Zasebni uporabniki - Telekom Slovenije
<Seniorita> »Novi paket TopTrio Brezžični omogoča uporabo interneta, fiksne telefonije in televizije prek mobilnega omrežja LTE/4G.«
<miha> Ta nima vseh opcij
<CrazyLemon> ahh
<miha> Ni balkana npr
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa živiš v taki vukoj**ini?? :D
<miha> Imaš kake veze kje na jugu?
<miha> Maxtv.mk npr?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa za vraga rabiš balkan?
<CrazyLemon> kaj je tako dobrega na tem paketu
<CrazyLemon> da moraš met
<miha> Učim se tujih jezikov
<CrazyLemon> nea bluzi :D
<miha> Ne bluzim. Saj veš da tole moje http://cirilica.si/http%3A%2F%2Fwww.novatv.mk
<Seniorita> Nova TV | NOVA
<miha> Sicer zdaj za silo berem tudi brez tega
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš tvja za to :)
<CrazyLemon> rosetta stone pa je!
<miha> Hehe
<miha> Btw kul radio http://tunein.com/radio/Kanal-103-1030-s48037/
<Seniorita> Kanal 103 - 103.0 FM Skopje - Listen Online
<Seniorita> »Listen to Kanal 103 on TuneIn«
<miha> Torej crazy mi lahko pomagas?
<CrazyLemon> miha ne
<miha> Sem dolgo bil zadovoljen z mrt1. Pa jim crknil stream.
<miha> Zdaj iščem alternative
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Namestitev ubuntu 16.04 LTS - napredno particioniranje  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43792#Comment_43792
<miha> Crazy lepo da ste popravili url
<CrazyLemon> miha sej ga nismo
<CrazyLemon> url je tak kot je
<CrazyLemon> bil
<miha> Jaz nisem nič spreminjal
<miha> Sem pa kdaj ponovno zagnal
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl what
<CrazyLemon> ^
<miha> Aha to
<CrazyLemon> google spremenu api
<miha> !g what what
<Seniorita> What What (In the Butt) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_What_(In_the_Butt)
<miha> To pa dela
<CrazyLemon> oziroma celo ukinil ga je? nekaj v tem smislu
<miha> Ne vem, to je nek trik bil. Uradni translate api je plačljiv
<miha> !g translate api pricing
<Seniorita> Pricing | Translate API | Google Cloud Platform https://cloud.google.com/translate/v2/pricing
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/kot-v-policijski-drzavi-330-evrov-za-fotografiranje-policista-na-delu/396009
<Seniorita> Kot v policijski državi – 330 evrov za fotografiranje policista na delu :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Fotograf Mladine Uroš Abram mora plačati kazen, ker je na cesti fotografiral policista, ki sta ustavila 83-letnega kolesarja. Po Abramovih besedah je takoj, ko je začel fotografirati policijski ...«
<CrazyLemon> http://newworldinteractive.com/state-of-new-worlds-games/
<Seniorita> State of New World’s Games | New World Interactive
<jabuk> M 2 > 9.km JV od VINICE PRI ČRNOMLJU @17/06/2016 21:30:34  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.39+N,+15.31+E
<msev-> A je kdo testiral razne weather apije kok so natancni predvsem tuji za nase podrocje
<lynxlynx> zakaj bi uporabljal tuje?
<lynxlynx> samo za kakšne zelo specifične stvari so lahko pri sosedih boljši
<msev-> Ne nek app ma dva tuja
<msev-> Openweathermap pa yahoo api
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-18
<Carl___> hola
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk> Ponoči in zjutraj bo v večjem delu Slovenije pretežno jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 9 do 16 stopinj.
<jabuk> Jutri bo večinoma sončno, popoldne bo v gorah nastala kakšna ploha ali nevihta. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 22 do 27 stopinj C.
<_HealeR_> spat
<_HealeR_> upd
<_HealeR_> cajt je ze
<upd> sem se zbudil par ur nazaj
<_HealeR_> zbudil?
<_HealeR_> si v sluzbi?
<upd> nop
<_HealeR_> ja ka pa te  ti tu delas pol? :)
<_HealeR_> cakas na tcp :)
<upd> jaz sem tu vsako noč
<upd> ka pa ti
<_HealeR_> MC_sabana sn isku samo me tak ne jebe 5 posto sploh tak da zaj dokler se delam sn tu.
<_HealeR_> kak pa to da si ponoci up?
<upd> a tako
<upd> tak ponoč je mir
<_HealeR_> pol pa spat do 12 al pa 2 :) vem kak to gre. ponoc je res najboljsi da naredis to ka mas.
<_HealeR_> samo je pa tud problem ko najboljsi spanec  je od 10 do 2 zjutraj....
<upd> je tako
<upd> zakaj pa bi bil bolši od 10 do 2
<upd> men je usen kdaj spim
<upd> sam da je dost ur
<_HealeR_> to sn jaz tud mislo. sicer mors probat za kak mesec pa bos vido sam. fora od 10 do 2 je v tem da vecina ljudi spi takrat in tud ti mas takrat najboljsi pocitek ne  rabis z kaksnimi drugacnimi stvarmi nadoknadit.
<_HealeR_> sicer pa me tvoj nick spomni na !upd ip:port... tralala :) se z starih casov :)
<upd> hm no jaz imam skor mir
<upd> aja a ni bilo .syn ip
<_HealeR_> skoz mir pa ponoci pol up? hm... cudno. sn reko tvoj nick :)
<upd> am ja
<upd> moj nick
<upd> hm
<_HealeR_> al pomeni kaj druga?
<upd> ne vem jaz tebe ne poznam
<upd> edin če si kak nick drug imel
<_HealeR_> poe_T vcasih na ircnetu
<upd> ne vem
<_HealeR_> ko sn bil se mlad pa se mi je dalo.
<_HealeR_> ti pa?
<upd> isto
<upd> kaj si pol mislil z !upd
<_HealeR_> spomnim se te nicka kaj vec pa ne. zgleda da si bil bolj pridn al pa tihi stric z ozadja.
<_HealeR_> !upd komanda za botnet.
<upd> aja hm kaj pa vem, nisem imel velik problemov
<_HealeR_> saj nisi mogo met ko nisi nic reko :)
<upd> sam arab je delu mi pizdarije
<_HealeR_> pizdarije?
<upd> jah ddosi
<_HealeR_> ka pa sta mela?
<upd> mah nič posebnega
<upd> bolj zajebancija vse skup
<upd> ka ga poznaš
<_HealeR_> ja saj ponavadi je blo tak.... samo da si najdo enga da je blo zabavno. :) zdaj pa kolk sn pogledal je to vse skup slo vse skup v tri krasne. das 50 eur pa mas dostop do botneta pa lahko ddosas preko weba kr... trotl ziher.... nop araba ne pozna oz nisn mel kontakta z njim.
<_HealeR_> kolk pa si star?
<upd> hm ja, ko sem jaz nehal, so vsi že web serverje postavlat za bnet
<upd> 26
<_HealeR_> ma ja dans vsak proda vse kaj drugi iscejo samo da je dnar ne glede ka je.
<_HealeR_> mladic :)
<_HealeR_> 10 let mlajsi.
<upd> res je
<upd> hehe :)
<upd> mja ti si pol že oldsql
<_HealeR_> se zelen za uhami :)
<_HealeR_> jp
<upd> ti si pol sensei club
<_HealeR_> vcasih je bil irc dost bolj fun ko zaj.
<_HealeR_> z njim nisn mel dost kontakta vem pa keri je.
<upd> hm ja
<upd> komu bi se pa dal dons s tem ubadat
<upd> na tem ircnetu je usaj mir
<_HealeR_> ircnetu mir?
<upd> bb na tem serverju
<_HealeR_> mislis freenodu?
<upd> da
<_HealeR_> tu je res dost bolj mir kot na ircnetu.
<upd> me čudi da tam niso nikol ipjev skril
<_HealeR_> predvsem iz razloga ker so zgradili svoj net na chanservu... kdo ma tisti ma... ne na takeoverih in nategovanju folka.
<upd> glede na to kolk pizdarij je bilo
<upd> da
<_HealeR_> tam si mogo sam na roko.... kaj pa vem od ircnet adminov poznam samo asmproja z arnesa samo ga nikol nisn vprasal tega kak pa kaj zakaj itd... sicer pa ce tak gledas tu sem pride folk ko hoce met bolj mir tisti ko se pa hocejo spanat pa grejo na ircnet :)
<_HealeR_> na roko skrit ip preko bncja al pa proxyja, vpn.
<upd> da
<_HealeR_> ircnet je se vedno do poroke na roke :)
<upd> heh
<upd> a ti si Å¡e tam
<_HealeR_> ne. zaj sn sel ko sn sabana iskal drugace me ni. sicer man vpn pa ivp6 ce bi hoto it samo je tud mentalnost tam cist drugacna ko tu... tak da se niti nea trudim.
<_HealeR_> da bi sel tja.
<upd> hehe
<upd> pa 30 folka
<_HealeR_> eno zadevo sn rabo od sabana en voting shit  za enih za enga frenda za par radijskih postaj sn ga rufno pa je reko pridi na irc.. pa sn sel tja pa sem samo ga ni blo ne tam pa ne tu.. :)
<_HealeR_> 3 sn poznal ko sem priso na ircnet se vsaj tistih ko so bli active.
<upd> a tako
<upd> ja saban bolj idla tu
<_HealeR_> sm vidu ja
<_HealeR_> 04:34:30] MC_saban has been idle 626hrs 59mins 25secs, signed on Mon May 23 01:35:17
<_HealeR_> :D
<_HealeR_> ka pa ti delas tak za dnar pa to?
<upd> am ja
<upd> kmetujem
<_HealeR_> kaj pa pridelujes?
<upd> mleko oddajamo
<_HealeR_> kravjo?
<upd> da
<_HealeR_> ka pa osli pa to? tud?
<upd> nop, krave biki kure
<upd> ima sosed osla
<upd> ga poslušam cele dneve
<_HealeR_> hehehehe jp vem kak je to.... zaj sn drugace v Lj sam zaj sn trenutno priso na Pohorje do mojih starsev ko ma mati roj dan... pa ma tu tud en sosed osle jih goji za mlade pa za mleko pa to... mleko je kao full fajn tud zajfo oz milo dela iz njega, mi je dal sample in morm rect da je res full fajn ko se umijes z njim mas ksiht ko bebekova ritka :) gladek pa tak ko more bit. samo je fora da
<_HealeR_> ko je oslica al kak se ze temu rece lahko pomolzle vsak 2gi dan in dobi cca sam pol litra mleka... naj pa bi to mleko mela tud neke antibiotike pa ka te jaz vem kaj se vse v sebi tak da naj bi blo najboljsi nadomestek materinega mleka... samo to ne morm rect tak so rekli reseacha tu nisn delal se. tak da ce mas kmetijo pa plac mogoce bi blo fajn pogledat v to da bi par oslickov nabavo pa se
<_HealeR_> sam loto tega.
<_HealeR_> dost boljs ko pa da na tcp cakas :P
<_HealeR_> jp pa jas jih tud slisim... samo ka te ces zvad je zvad naj bo pa iaja ce hoce... pol ti nebi poslusal samo sosedovih pol bi sosed tud poslusal tvoje :)
<upd> heh ja
<upd> pa sir tud delajo
<upd> raj si kakšnega konja kupim
<_HealeR_> ga se nimas?
<upd> nop
<upd> sam tko je kolk boš imel koristi od njega
<upd> na kmetiji
<upd> z vsako stvar je večji strošek
<upd> kot pa dobiček
<upd> cena mleka je zdej tko
<upd> ne vem ene 80% stroškov pokrijemo
<_HealeR_> korist? mah kurc konja bi mel za fun... zase tak al pa drugace. Osle bi lahko mel za dnar... al pa tud mogoce ce bi zacel gojit  kobe beef v Sloveniji to bi tud bil zlo vlki dnar za kmetijo... lahko pa tud tak ko si reko... delamo tak ko vsi ostali pa pokrijemo 80% stroškov... je pa tud res da dokler studiras tak ko vecina ne iztopas.... mors si neka extra zmislit drugac bos jamral cel
<_HealeR_> life.
<upd> am ja :)
<upd> bom o tem razmišljal ko in če prevzamem
<upd> če bo ta država pa eu še mal jebala
<upd> pa vse prodat
<upd> pa v službo
<_HealeR_> kurba si fukjen
<_HealeR_> te bos rajs delal za jurja na mesec namesto da bi jih lahko ustvaro 10?
<upd> jih bo 10 ustvaru ja :)
<upd> preden boš sploh začel z novim poslom
<upd> jih boš 50 izgubu
<_HealeR_> glej trenutno so in osli.... al pa da bi nabavo one japonske krave sem jih importal in zacel proizvajat kobe beef v sloveniji... oz pol nebi bil vec kobe ampak ka bi pac ti reko. Zgubo ja z tega vidika gledano... samo tote japonske krave bi dost bolj rastle na pristni slovenski eko hrani ko pa da tam zrejo riz pa take fore... pa en zrezek totih krav 300g se prodaja za 200 eur, to se se bolj
<_HealeR_> splaca ko da bi ganjo gojil :)
<upd> valda.
<upd> pol pa kup kmetijo pa začni
<upd> ne bit smešen če bi se splačal
<upd> pol bi to že vsi delal ane
<_HealeR_> hm...
<_HealeR_> dobra ideja.
<upd> srečno :)
<_HealeR_> jaz nimam kmetije mogoce se pa da to spelat.
<upd> no pa poročaj
<_HealeR_> bom vprasal frenda ko jo ma ko pridem nazaj v lj.
<upd> pa da vidimo kako te bodo pravila sfukala
<upd> smejal se ti bo :D
<_HealeR_> pravila?
<upd> vsak posel ima pravila
<upd> evo tvoj kobe beef
<upd> Wagyu skoraj sigurno ne vzrejajo pri nas. Gre za vrsto goveda, ki je manjše rasti in počasi raste, hrani se ga s svežo travo in naravno hrano. In v teh časih, ko se gleda na vsak cent se tega sigurno ne gre noben vzreditelj, njim je važno čim večje, v najkrajšem času vzrejeno govedo.
<upd> Bi pa lahko bila tržna niša za kakega rejca, ker meso dosega visoke cene, ampak smo s prodajo pri nas ne bi uspel.
<upd> Še nedolgo nazaj kmetje niso vedeli kaj početi s pljučno in ali so jo zrezali v golaž, ali so jih pa talali za povrh, ko si prišel kupit meso.
<upd> niti ni kupcev v slo za to meso
<_HealeR_> v slo ziher ni. ko vse ka je vredi pa fajn tud ce to ponudis top hotelom restacracijam v slo.... je tema. mam frenda ko dela top salame z divjacine.. je sel do slo kao kupcev pa so ga odjebali v trenutku 95% proda v avstrijo in druge drzave.
<_HealeR_> pr nas res ni kupcev za to.
<upd> no pa imaš probleme
<upd> kje dobit te krave
<upd> pravila so jasna kaj imaš lahko
<upd> problem je prehrana kaj bodo jedle če rabijo svežo travo sred zime ?
<upd> v klavnico jo morš peljat
<upd> tam ti poberejo 50%
<upd> al pa plačaš k idiot
<upd> ja odkar je eu
<upd> poberejo polovica krave
<upd> kozo itd
<upd> pa še trg boš iskal
<upd> pa si vzem 50 jurjev pufa
<_HealeR_> 50%?
<upd> da to sfuraš
<upd> pol te pa neki zajebe
<upd> pa si v kurcu
<upd> pač 50%
<upd> al pa 30%
<upd> sam pol več plačaš
<_HealeR_> 50% mesa al?
<upd> vsega
<upd> kožo vzamejo zdej
<upd> k je vredna 100€
<upd> pljuča
<_HealeR_> jetre creve... itd tud?
<upd> da
<_HealeR_> lol
<upd> lahko dobiš nazaj sicer ane
<upd> sam morš tolk plačat več
<upd> tko da se niti splača ne vzrejat
<upd> ko na koncu izračunaš
<_HealeR_> zakaj pa bi se kdo pol sploh zredil kravo v nasi drzavi ce je tak?
<upd> pa primerjaj krave v usa
<upd> kolk litrov mleka imajo
<_HealeR_> pa se placas jim :D
<_HealeR_> :D:::D
<upd> k jih futrajo z vsem shitom
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmkj5gq1cQU
<Seniorita> Meet the Super Cow - YouTube
<Seniorita> »These gigantic cows resemble bovine body-builders. See how breeders have achieved such amazing results. http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/?source...«
<_HealeR_> eh jebes usa oni so to kaj so ka te ces naj bojo. samo da je pr  nas tud tak?
<upd> te krave majo tolk mleka k naših 5 skup
<upd> ja pravim
<upd> da nismo konkurenčni več
<upd> folk hoče eco pa bio
<upd> plačal pa ne bi
<upd> gmo se pa vsi bojijo
<upd> prov
<upd> zato je pa pri nas na vasi oh 6 kmetij
<_HealeR_> no fora tu v folku.
<upd> naša pa še sosed
<upd> v 10 letih to
<upd> vsak k nima kmetije
<upd> sanja o nekem biznisu
<upd> prov kup kmetijo pa začni
<_HealeR_> jaz nisn gledal teh zadev. samo lahko ti ziher povem da tu ni fora v folku.
<_HealeR_> "da oni hocejo"
<upd> fora je v celem sistemu
<_HealeR_> mah neom gledal tega.
<_HealeR_> jp
<upd> pol so pa idioti
<upd> k pravjo da subvencije podpirajo lenobo
<idioterna> kaj sm spet js kriv
<upd> valda plačite 1€ na liter mleka
<upd> ne pa 26 centov
<upd> pa ne bomo rabil subvencij
<upd> gmo pa ne bi ane
<upd> da mi lahko da krava več mleka
<upd> idioterna, nič :)
<_HealeR_> upd kolk jaz tu vidim zdaj gre ta njihov colaps... dost bolj efektivno na vseh podrocjih kot ljudje to sploh vejo.
<_HealeR_> idioterna elow
<idioterna> grem ene alpe odfurat k je lih lepo vreme
<idioterna> ajde
<_HealeR_> upd ni to samo na financnem vidiku tud kmetistvo... pa bog se ve kaj se druga gre polek tu v kurac down zravn.
<_HealeR_> idioterna ajd
<upd> mja bo že
<upd> sej zadeve bojo bolše
<upd> kitajcev je vedno več
<upd> vedno več folka je
<upd> sam zdej je tko da so stroji pa to
<upd> in je višek hrane
<idioterna> ja pocak da pridem nazaj
<idioterna> bom vse pojedu.
<upd> heh ja
<upd> pa zdej folk gleda
<upd> ne veče več stran jogurtov pa to
<upd> ampak jih manj kupi
<upd> meče*
<upd> zdej ima vsak trgovino pred nosom
<upd> lahko sproti kupuješ
<upd> ta idioterna
<upd> bo kolesaru 2h
<upd> pa eno tablico pojedu
<upd> če bi blo 10 let nazaj
<upd> bi rabil 3 jajca
<upd> pa 2 zrezka
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> js banane jem
<idioterna> zdele
<upd> no vidiš
<upd> :d
<idioterna> lokalno pridelan
<idioterna> e
<idioterna> v sparu.
<idioterna> tmle cez cesto
<upd> a jih na strehi sončijo
<idioterna> verjetn, nism se vidu kje rastejo
<idioterna> je najbrz itak poslovna skrivnost
<_HealeR_> upd hm... kaj pa vem. glede na to ko sestavljam vse skup.... recimo kak so sfukali venezuelo.... z energetstega vidika pa tud vseh ostalih... in kak so nas razfukali ukinili recimo tovarno sladkorja... domaco rejo goveda na tak nacin ko si sam reko... da se noben vec ne odloca za to... da ko pride do pizdarije nebo vec samo oskrbe.... itd.
<idioterna> vazn da je bio pa eko pa lokalno
<idioterna> no, sm se nazrl
<upd> _HealeR_, ja postala so nekunkurenčna podjetja tak kot kmet
<idioterna> zdej pa sibam
<upd> pa banane sabo vzem
<_HealeR_> upd hm... samo tu  jaz ne vidim kake bolj pametne resitve kot spizdit v islandijo al pa avstralijo... tak kak je to zaj in proti cemo gre... tud ce bo kak samo oskrbovalec bo napaden z strani mafije mesta in mu bo pobrano vse...
<upd> s strani mafije
<upd> ali pa s strani državne mafije, ko ti ne pustijo trave gojit
<upd> damn kave zmanjkalo
<_HealeR_>  bomo vidli kak bo to slo.
<_HealeR_> tak ko si oni smislijo verjetno ne :)
<_HealeR_> nigty.
<upd> https://techcrunch.com/2016/05/22/all-the-cool-kids-are-doing-ethereum-now/#
<Seniorita> All the cool kids are doing Ethereum now | TechCrunch
<Seniorita> »In the beginning the Prophet Satoshi brought us Bitcoin. And the cryptogeeks and libertarians looked upon it, and said lo, we smile upon this, for it is good,..«
<upd> A Soyuz capsule carrying Major Peake and two other crew members will land in Kazakhstan at 10:15 BST on Saturday. ob 11h pri nas
<zdobbie> halp
<zdobbie> .halp
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/novice/kronika/afera-ornig-dobiva-vse-bolj-politicne-razseznosti.html
<Seniorita> Afera Ornig dobiva vse bolj politične razsežnosti
<Seniorita> »Branko Grims napovedal začetek zgodbe izjemnih razsežnosti - Kritičen tudi Odbor 2015«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 22.8°C @18.06.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 58% severozahodnik 2.5 m/s (9.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:16:59, Kulminacija: 11:07:34, Sončni zahod: 18:58:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 10s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> uff..nicht gut
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 23.6°C @18.06.2016 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 54% jugozahodnik 1.5 m/s (5.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:45, Kulminacija: 11:08:01, Sončni zahod: 18:58:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 22.3°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 22.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.9°C
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/novice/pomembna-novica-za-podpornike-legalizacije-marihuane-419989
<Seniorita> Pomembna novica za podpornike legalizacije marihuane - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Ameriški računalniški velikan Microsoft je postal prvo od največjih podjetij v ZDA, ki se podaja v posel proizvodnje in prodaje legalizirane marihuane za rekreativno in medicinsko rabo.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..kaj se dogaja s tem microsofotom
<CrazyLemon> microsoftom*
<msev-> https://youtu.be/xL7o4vUVNT0
<Seniorita> Android apps on a Chromebook (Asus Chromebook Flip) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »http://liliputing.com«
<msev-> Chromebooki bojo zj idealn otg machine za deve pomoje. Bojo dual bootal z linuxam ce se bo dal. Work done in linux, play done in android :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- what play?
<CrazyLemon> android ni za netbooke, laptope pika stop
<zdobbie> whatabout remix os tho
<msev-> Ja spile pa to :) a si pogledov video its not bad
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 24.4°C @18.06.2016 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 46% zahodnik 2.6 m/s (9.4 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 03:17:45, Kulminacija: 11:08:01, Sončni zahod: 18:58:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 40min 33s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> hm... upam da ne bo preveč vroče
 * CrazyLemon bi rad pršu do savudrije danes
<CrazyLemon> razn če ne bo shitload motorheadov na kolesarski do portoroža
<msev-> A se bos vrgu v morje pol
<CrazyLemon> msev- dont be silly
<msev-> Da se shladis
<CrazyLemon> pass
<msev-> Crazylemon mogoce bojo pa ksne motoristke topless :)
<CrazyLemon> msev- seveda bodo..tiste 55+
<Matthai> a je na navtocesti LJ - KP kakšna gužva?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne
<CrazyLemon> LJ - KP	￼	1h 08min
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
 * CrazyLemon ima odprt promet.si tab 24/7 v poletnih mesecih
<Matthai> super
<CrazyLemon> Matthai če greš pa naprej od kopra
<CrazyLemon> bo pa gužva
<Matthai> v Izolo v bistvu
<CrazyLemon> Matthai priporočam tisto cesto ob morju
<msev-> A tm k so mislil plazo nardit haha
<Matthai> saj sploh ne vem kako se tja pride
<msev-> A jo bojo
<CrazyLemon> Matthai zaenkrat še ni gužve tam po hitri cesti do izole
<CrazyLemon> ampak po moje bo..ker se tam že nabira
<CrazyLemon> Matthai prvi odcep pred predorom desno (takoj po bencinski) in nato v krožno..in odcep žusterna
<CrazyLemon> v bistvu je ta odcep za žusterno kr tricky..ker je ful neumno postavljen
<Matthai> aha,se prai samo zusterna gledam
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.542657,13.7231038,3a,75y,307.77h,57.38t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1szyRHhw7DC-9X1jEFH1M3ow!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^
<CrazyLemon> a vidiš tukaj kjer so ti rdeče, beli boxi?
<CrazyLemon> tukaj je odcep
<Matthai> aha, vidim
<CrazyLemon> mislim js na splošno raje grem po tisti cesti kot po hitri cesti
<CrazyLemon> ker je pač ob morju :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.google.si/maps/@45.5412425,13.7223778,3a,75y,305.27h,73.17t/data=!3m6!1e1!3m4!1sPYmupFC-khdn4I1MXbtHCA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=sl
<Seniorita> Google Zemljevidi
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ^ tu pa greš dol z HC
<CrazyLemon> ali pa preprosto v navigaciji daš žusterno pa te prav tako pripelje :)
<CrazyLemon> pri nas pa je že obup.. 2700v/h
<CrazyLemon> več kot na HC proti izoli :)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai očitno se je zdej malo sprostil promet.. tko da priporočam da spremljaš promet.si (števce prometa) :)
<netkat> http://pastebin.com/CcGUBgDG
<Seniorita> An Open Letter - Pastebin.com
<mfin> ej, če domeni dodam wildcard A record na en IP, in nekineki.domena A record na drug IP, a je to conflict?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> wildcard je catchall
<idioterna> ce obstaja ekspliciten zapis ma prednost pred wildcardom
<mfin> kul, tnx
<mfin> nekam dolgo traja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon:
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/piknik-alpe
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/piknik-alpe.png
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/piknik-alpe-map.png
<Matthai> evo, v Izoli
<mfin> valda, če bi DNS zapise za pravo domeno urejal bi pa mogoče pravi čas delalo
<mfin> facepalm
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, zdajle sem skušal namestit Ubuntu na eno mmašino iz USBja, pa mi javi failed to load ldlinux.c32
<Matthai> kolikor sem gledal, je problem v bootanju iz USBja
<Matthai> kišta je AMD Athlon 7750 Dual Core z 2 GB RAM-a
<Matthai> any idea?
<Matthai> oz.. verjetno bi pomagalo bootanje iz DVDja?
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi bil v izoli
<CrazyLemon> 2x
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> Matthai preveri če obstaja ldlinux.c32 v syslinux mapi
<CrazyLemon> https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/issues/579
<Seniorita> FAT instead of FAT32 fixes "failed to load ldlinux.c32" error · Issue #579 · pbatard/rufus · GitHub
<Seniorita> »rufus - The Reliable USB Formatting Utility«
<CrazyLemon> also this ^
<Matthai> ja, obstaja
<Matthai> po moj ene zna bootat z usbja pravilno
<Matthai> sem zdaj dobil kolega iz Kopra, ki mi bo zapekel DVD
<CrazyLemon> idioterna lep izlet..i approve
 * CrazyLemon uploada svoj 'izlet' na stravo as we speak
<CrazyLemon> Matthai si poskusil tudi druge usb porte? tko za foro :)
<Matthai> 2
<CrazyLemon> js bi poskusu še formatirat ključ v fat.. tudi tko za foro :D
<Matthai> okie
<Matthai> will do now
<CrazyLemon> https://www.strava.com/activities/613068747
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | Koper - Savudrija - Umag - Koper near | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> evo moj izlet
<CrazyLemon> ni bil tko lep kot juretov ampak it will do
<CrazyLemon> pa pričakoval sem več harleyjev
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43793#Comment_43793
<Matthai> Hehe, FAT16... pravi Verifying DMI pool data...
<Matthai> in stoji
<Matthai> holly f* shi*!
<Matthai> mkusb je pa naredil bootable USB :-)
<Matthai> zgleda, da dela :-)
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> kaj si naredu sploh? sam spremenu format*?
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/600xX/Jun2016/e6cad1f02b_61793915.jpg
<CrazyLemon> sam tole je pa proper impact
<CrazyLemon> kaj je pol point padala če vseeno treščiš kot da ga ni!
<CrazyLemon> http://images.24ur.com/media/images/1200xX/Jun2016/e6cad1f02b_61793915.jpg
<CrazyLemon> mal boljša slika
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, mkusb program sem uporabil, očitno nekaj drugače naredi kot usbdiskcreator
<Matthai> a tisto je kazahstan?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<zdobbie> http://siol.net/aktualno/naslovna/na-tisoce-ljudi-na-poljskem-protestiralo-proti-omejitvam-splava-2769
<Seniorita> Na tisoče ljudi na Poljskem protestiralo proti omejitvam splava - siol.net
<Seniorita> »Najbolj sveže in aktualne novice iz Slovenije in sveta, intervjuji, kolumne, odlične zgodbe iz sveta športa, avtomobilov in trendov«
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> ??
<CrazyLemon> you confused lil boy?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLMLPPFK7m8
<Seniorita> Ricky Gervais Attempts the Most Impressions in 30 Seconds - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Jimmy challenges Ricky Gervais to do as many top-notch celebrity impressions he can in half a minute. Subscribe NOW to The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon...«
<dz0ny_> https://np.reddit.com/r/soccer/comments/4omrzm/an_explanation_to_rsoccer_about_why_did_croatian/
<Seniorita> An explanation to /r/soccer about why did Croatian hooligans ruin the CZE-CRO game with flares and fireworks : soccer
<Seniorita> »*I'm surprised no one's done it yet. It's important to understand the background and that what happened wasn't done at random.* *Some of the...«
<CrazyLemon> here's an explanation..because they are imbeciles :)
<yang> jesi'l mala ljubila do sada, jesi jesi al bosanca nisi
<CrazyLemon> čistilna tekočina za očala lahko povzroči draženje oči ali kože
<CrazyLemon> da faq
<zdobbie> ja za ocala je
<zdobbie> ne oci, ne kozo
<CrazyLemon> ja..kje pa so oči pa koža?
<CrazyLemon> zravn očal!
<CrazyLemon> kje je zdaj tist farmacevt
<CrazyLemon> je bela cesta
<zdobbie> pocakej
<zdobbie> sej pride, ko ma kak problem
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/cwJhWzt.jpg
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBKyPHgyKJE
<Seniorita> Felix Falls To Earth - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Felix Baumgartner's historic fall from space to the surface.«
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je čist bogi k nima bncja
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13419141_1058639997539765_1411938298977707106_n.jpg?oh=9d644117b9b9cd0169c018dceb14adc9&oe=57D182C2
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> kr na tleh
<lynxlynxlynx> slavs squatting, kaj pa druzga
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, zdaj sem na tisto mašino uspešno namestil Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit, ampak ko kliknem na nastavitve, zaslon postane črtast n vse zamrzne
<Matthai> zato sem dal gor lubuntu
<Matthai> samo se bojim, da bo to za moje starše preveč neuporabno
<CrazyLemon> Matthai za starše boš pa že kupu nov računalnik no! :D
<Matthai> kolikor vem obstaja nek tweak tool za unity... kaj se splača izključit?
<CrazyLemon> nekaj kar ni dual core pa nekaj kar ma vsaj 4gb rama :D
<CrazyLemon> Matthai izključit? v katerem smislu?
<Matthai> ma to je računalnik, ki ga imajo tukaj v Izoli za malo posurfat
<Matthai> izključit kakšne efekte
<CrazyLemon> sej za posrfat je lubuntu več kot dovolj
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne bo kaj dosti pomagalo..2gb rama ti chrome požre ko ga zalaufaš brez tabov :D
<lynxlynxlynx> eh
<lynxlynxlynx> a gnome se ne da več namestit?
<CrazyLemon> 2.2GB rama
<CrazyLemon> vse zaprto razn chromea
<Matthai> huh
<Matthai> grdo
<CrazyLemon> pa hexchata :)
<Matthai> sicer firefox mi zalaufa
<lynxlynxlynx> sam seja že neki časa dela
<Matthai> pa Writer tudi
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx gnome shell? al kaj je zate gnome
<Matthai> ko pa zaženem Nastavitve, se pa samo poševne črte pojavijo, pa zmrzne
<Matthai> že ene 3x se mi je to zgodilo
<lynxlynxlynx> namizje, ne vem, sem kdejevec :P
<lynxlynxlynx> Matthai: vsaj ne bodo Å¡arili po nastavitvah? :)
<Matthai> lol... ja :-)
<e1e> Matthai mogoče poskusiš Ubuntu MATE?
<CrazyLemon> o lej jo..prišla reklamirat mate :>
<CrazyLemon> torej.. 1.4GB sam ubuntu pa hexchat
<Matthai> kriza
<Matthai> mate bom pa res probal
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj pravi free -mh ukaz pri tebi
<Matthai> nič, bom dal 32-bitnega
<lynxlynxlynx> a obstaja kak spin z x32?
<Matthai> ki je kao for less than 2 Gb
<e1e> Mate ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> mislim uno ločeno arhitekturo, ki je 64bitna, spomin ima pa še vedno 32bitni
<lynxlynxlynx> in ti kazalci ne požrejo še enkrat več
<e1e> CrazyLemon kaj pa bi rad vedel od tega?
<CrazyLemon> e1e 'used'
<Matthai> hmm, kaj pa če dam Ubuntu 16.04 32-bit, bi se znal bolje obnesti tukaj?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bo opazna razlika
<e1e> po slovensko? ne spoznam se iz teh Å¡tevilk
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne gre po slovensko ker piše v angleščini 'used' :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon men vse razn swap piše v slo, če sam ta ukaz prlepim...
<CrazyLemon> e1e potem 'v uporabi' ali nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> drugi stolpec
<e1e> 2,6G če prav gledam
<CrazyLemon> mate ni najbl varčn!
<e1e> ja če maš dost prostora, zakaj ga nebi uporabu...
<CrazyLemon> ampak Matthai ga nima :D on ima 2gb rama
<e1e> ja na tistem, ko imam manj rama tud manj porabi ;)
<CrazyLemon> lol :D ne vem če drži ta logika :D
<CrazyLemon> mislim drži že..da ne bo porabu več kot ga ima :D
<e1e> ja pol pa nič ;)
<e1e> kaj se kej dogaja tuki zadnje čase?
<CrazyLemon> same old same old
<CrazyLemon> ti si končala knjigo?
<e1e> ne še čist, osnutek je stiskan, drug tedn pa k tiskarju končno, pol pa bomo vidl kako naprej...
<msev-> Ej kje pa prenasajo dirko po SLO?
<CrazyLemon> msev- na ARSu
<CrazyLemon> e1e kul
<msev-> Wut
<msev-> A je to slo3
<msev-> Na tv
<CrazyLemon> msev- radio
<e1e> dans je bil cel celje zaprt zarad te tekme...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ni bila tekma! dirka!
<CrazyLemon> na celjsko kočo so šli
<msev-> Wut
<msev-> A tv sploh ne prenasa
<msev-> Sram naj jih bo
<CrazyLemon> msev- s čim pa naj bi prenašali? pa kdo bo plačal? :D
<msev-> Kasn sit
<msev-> Sram me je za njih
<e1e> ja, vredu dirka, nekako mi ne zveni dobr, če rečeš dirka...
<CrazyLemon> msev- ne bi tak no.. its ok..just breathe
<CrazyLemon> e1e kaj je narobe z dirko? :)
<e1e> nevem, kolesarji pa dirka mi nekako ne gre skup...
<msev-> Lol
<CrazyLemon> a tebe moti da so kolesarji in ne motorji :p
<e1e> za mene so ponavadi dirke tista vozila, ki imajo motor notri...
<CrazyLemon> zame je dirka vse kjer vozijo kot norci..in kolesarji niso nobena izjema :)
<e1e> haha
<e1e> zdejle na primer je tud dirka :)
<CrazyLemon> nočna? :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa ja..slišim zunaj enga norca ki se mu očitno mudi :)
<e1e> 24urna ...tak, da ja iz dneva se je prevesla v noč...
<CrazyLemon> e1e ah..le mans
<CrazyLemon> a to tudi gledaš :D
<e1e> ja seveda :p
<e1e> sicer ni več isto, ko jih je že neki, za katere sm navijala šlo stran..
<CrazyLemon> a vseh 24 ur? :D
<CrazyLemon> čaki..a ne vozi le mans tudi tist igralec
<e1e> oz kr more biti glih f1 tist čas, ko se začne in konča...
<CrazyLemon> patrick dempsey!
<e1e> letos ne
<e1e> ma pa ekipo in je tam
<CrazyLemon> a strela mcqueen dirka?
 * CrazyLemon lols
<e1e> ne, vseh 24ur nism nikol gledla...spanje je vseen pomembneje :P
<e1e> največ sm 18h gledla
<CrazyLemon> madona..ti si pa addicted :p
<e1e> haha, pa ni tak hudo več...
<CrazyLemon> več :D
<CrazyLemon> torej včasih je bilo hudo :D
<e1e> sm sam eno dirko poleg te gledla, pa f1 kvalifikacije... eno sm zamudla, pa Å¡e en free practice...
<e1e> je blo že "hujš" ja...
<e1e> največ sm 9 dirk gledla v enem vikendu :p
<CrazyLemon> pol si pa Å¡la na rehab? :D
<e1e> haha ne :p
<e1e> pa poznam take, ki še več ko js gledajo oz. so ;)
<CrazyLemon> a to ste se spoznali na terapijah?
<CrazyLemon> :p
 * CrazyLemon hides
<e1e> haha kaj pa so to terapije?
<e1e> zgleda, da ti to boljš veš ;)
<CrazyLemon> mhm..preusmerjaš pogovor name
<CrazyLemon> to so vas zihr učili tam :P
<e1e> ne, ti skoz sanjaš o nekih terapijah...
<CrazyLemon> kako skoz
<e1e> zadnjih 10 minut oz. vedno ko omenim kej podobnega lol
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnim se da bi omenjal terapije! ..no razn zdaj
<CrazyLemon> anyway... postelja kliče
<CrazyLemon> ln!
<e1e> hehe
<e1e> ln
#ubuntu-si 2016-06-19
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .pretvori 10000 NOK EUR
<jabuk> CrazyLemon: 10000 NOK je 1060.30 EUR
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
 * CrazyLemon naredu selfie stick !
<CrazyLemon> za nečakinjo :D
<e1e> kk kej?
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/selfiestick.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kako bo vesela :D
 * CrazyLemon laughs
<e1e> nevem, kaj je tulk zanimivega pri selfijih...
<CrazyLemon> e1e verjetno zato ker nisi 12 stara pa ti selfiji niso zanimivi :D
<CrazyLemon> razn če si 12 stara pa ti preprosto selfiji niso zanimivi :D
<e1e> ko sm bla 12 stara, še sploh računalnika nism oz. še niso bli razširjeni tak...
<e1e> so tud nekaterim starejšim zanimivi... men nikol niso bli...
<CrazyLemon> ja..facebook je kr poln takih
<CrazyLemon> zanimivo da so predvsem tisti ki se fitnesirajo :D
<e1e> teh pa ne poznam lol
<e1e> fb-ja pa tud ne uporabljam več, letos bla sam enkrat gor...
<CrazyLemon> pa snapchat je tudi priljubljen pri najstnikih.. tega pa sploh ne razumem
<e1e> js tud ne
<e1e> men nobena od teh novotarij ni všeč...
<CrazyLemon> tko je to ko si že v letih :p
<e1e> ja :p, sam vseen je bolš, da ni blo tulk tega vsega ko sm bla tulk stara...
<dz0ny_> men je bl fascinantno kero tipkovnico ma CrazyLemon pa to da dvdje se uporablja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ a veš kok je stara tipkovnica?
<CrazyLemon> vsaj 15 let :)
<CrazyLemon> vmes sm mel razne logiteche pa ne vem kaj Å¡e vse
<dz0ny_> also philips :>
<CrazyLemon> sam tale je pa win
<jabuk> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ da bo zadeva še toliko hujša
<CrazyLemon> sploh niso dvdji
<CrazyLemon> ampak cdji
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny_> bogo zapestje
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: vcd? :>
<dz0ny_> zihr proniči
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ niti ne..tipkovnica je zakon i tell you :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ prazni!
<CrazyLemon> avto predvaja sam cdje :D
<CrazyLemon> kia pa želi 1.5k€ za to da en kabl podaljšajo in dajo usb priključek :D
<CrazyLemon> e1e se strinjam ja da je bilo boljše.. danes otroci sploh nočejo it vn
<CrazyLemon> in ja..philips! nothing wrong with philips! no..vsaj zaenkrat :D
<CrazyLemon> preseneča me da nisi opazil zvočnikov..k so tudi tam nekje 10 let stari :>
 * CrazyLemon doesn't change it if its not broken
<e1e> CrazyLemon je tud odvisno od staršev, ker tud oni ne grejo...
<CrazyLemon> e1e delno se strinjam
<CrazyLemon> včasih mulci pač raje sedijo pred tvjem/telefonom kot da grejo vn.. čeprav so starši zunaj
<e1e> no s telefonom lahko grejo tud ven, pa zuni delajo isto lol
<CrazyLemon> ja..to je dosti boljše ja :p
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/teclado-genius-pc-de-escritorio-12746-MLA20064800166_032014-F.jpg !
<e1e> je blo velik bolš, ko jih ni blo...
<CrazyLemon> e1e lol..a otrok? :))))
<e1e> "smart" phones...
<CrazyLemon> e1e nič ni narobe s telefoni.. mal je slabši spomin ampak so pa vsi lažje dosegljivi
<e1e> mal? pomoje kr dost...
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: 2$ http://www.aliexpress.com/item/10pcs-2-in1-3-5MM-USB-Plug-Audio-Adapter-Cable-Kia-Aux-Cable-CD-Player-to/32635582138.html
<Seniorita> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ hm..ja ampak to je čist zadaj
<CrazyLemon> cel radio moraš dat vn
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5-dapiwZC0
<Seniorita> Radio Removal Kia Cee'd (2006-2012) | JustAudioTips - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How to remove a car stereo from a Kia Ceed 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2012 Tools Required: Bojo Trim Tool Phillips Screw Driver Commentated for e...«
<e1e> CrazyLemon odvisno, če maš na tih al pa nimaš zravn, so pa vsi panični, zakaj se kdo ne oglasi...
<dz0ny_> a ne podpira cd changerja
<dz0ny_> k to je za cd changer
<dz0ny_> names
<dz0ny_> t
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ ne bi vedel..verjetno ne
<CrazyLemon> e1e to je res..včasih so mame kričale da preverijo če si blizu..zdaj pa ne več :p
<dz0ny_> v tem videu je
<dz0ny_> prvo da stran cd changer kable
<dz0ny_> pol pa standard radio adapter
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ sj nič ne omenja da je cd changer kabl
<e1e> CrazyLemon a niso očetje bolj kričali, vsaj tam ko sm js živela, pa itak so vedl, da si kje bliz...
<dz0ny_> nope sam tist http://i.imgur.com/2xlyaom.png rumne zelen moder so inputi
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne pri nas..mama se je drla na ves glas da so vsi v vasi slišali da me išče ker je kosilo or smth :D
<CrazyLemon> v tistem videu nism vidu teh inputov..tist je bil en majhn kabl
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://youtu.be/Y5-dapiwZC0?t=162
<Seniorita> Radio Removal Kia Cee'd (2006-2012) | JustAudioTips - YouTube
<Seniorita> »How to remove a car stereo from a Kia Ceed 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2012 Tools Required: Bojo Trim Tool Phillips Screw Driver Commentated for e...«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.kia-forums.com/attachments/kia-ceed-forum/3209d1227213495-radio-description-pictures-connectors-components.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ah pa res
<e1e> CrazyLemon aha, to so bli podobni sosedje, ko sm živela v bloku, da se je vse do začenih blokov slišal, kdaj so mogl it not lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e vidiš! sedaj živiš bl mirno pa nobenga ne slišiš! :p
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: https://www.google.si/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.kia-forums.com%2Fimage-video-gallery%2F39967-fitting-parrot-bluetooth-hands-free-ceed.html&psig=AFQjCNHdZ-YRr7ej7smD9DL72IVIgZcCeA&ust=1466418459738449
<Seniorita> Opozorilo o preusmeritvi
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: http://www.kia-forums.com/attachments/image-video-gallery/6448d1285547015-fitting-parrot-bluetooth-hands-free-ceed-kia_ceed_radio_wiring.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ to sm ti pravkar kopiral :D
<dz0ny_> ah :D
<dz0ny_> no vidš da se da
<dz0ny_> 30€ pa mal švica
<dz0ny_> :>
<CrazyLemon> ja..pa še 300€ da popravijo za mano :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon ni res, še vedno slišim sosede, ko se prepirajo/al pa "pogovarjajo" ful na glas ... lahk čez steno slišiš kdo se pogovarja lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e preveč negativno gledaš na vse skupaj! to sam pomeni da si bl povezana s sosedi! :))
<e1e> pa ne živim več v bloku lol
<msev-> CrazyLemon, kašno unfashionable tipkovnico maš :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- so not hip and cool ane
<msev-> ja ful sm si bl predstavljal https://i.ytimg.com/vi/UTgSXGW3lJw/maxresdefault.jpg
<CrazyLemon> razn tega zaslona nad drugimi je drugo zelo stylish
<CrazyLemon> ampak veliko lepši setup je tale
<CrazyLemon> .yt dream desk 3
<jabuk> The Dream Desk 3 - Retro Setup Edition https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKlO3Bof7uw
<CrazyLemon> bl clean
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> more rain coming ...
<msev-> CrazyLemon, its all because of the apple
<msev-> it makes everything
<msev-> :D
<msev-> hahaa
<msev-> NOT
<msev-> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/W5Ib2Iw2zJk/maxresdefault.jpg
<CrazyLemon> to pa mi sploh ni všeč
<msev-> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/lHRCdeVWgkY/maxresdefault.jpg
<CrazyLemon> also meh
<msev-> aha pol je teb bl ta oldscool look
<CrazyLemon> ne..men je bl clean look
<msev-> rustikaln
<CrazyLemon> http://billymagz.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/office-furniture-office-desk-corner-affordable-furniture-simple-wooden-home-office-white-home-office-desk-decor-ideas-minimalist-white-combined-computer-chair-glass-window-contemporary-style-s-inspir.jpg
<CrazyLemon> recimo tole
<CrazyLemon> sam da ni tega starega monitorja
<CrazyLemon> ampak je en oled
<CrazyLemon> pa tiste Å¡karje tudi ne sodijo tam
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: gnome music tag editor  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0O3jcN_qpKs/gnome-music-tag-editor
<msev-> mr cleanexlemon
<msev-> Sterilelemon
<msev-> a ti je tale monitor všeč CrazyLemon http://dpnow.com/imagelib/html/8978/product_views/aoc27in_09.jpg
<msev-> ne kar je gor sam monitor
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Matthai: RE: OpenData skupina  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43794#Comment_43794
<CrazyLemon> prva slika s selfie stickom uspela :DD
<zdobbie> https://imgur.com/gallery/JoNzA6E
<Seniorita> Italians, testing their cars - GIF on Imgur
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<zdobbie> sauce https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fezNPdNcDsc
<Seniorita> Nuova Fiat 500s - What bad boyS drive - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Nuova Fiat 500s - What bad boyS drive«
<CrazyLemon> so..you're getting a fiat?
<zdobbie> no, it doesn't really fiat me
<yang> zdobbie: hehe
<yang> dobra
<CrazyLemon> but not really right?
<CrazyLemon> aja..reklama.. to pa ja
<msev-> a pol tekme po sloveniji se definitivno nikjer na tvju ne da spremljat
<zdobbie> ne
<yang> Uh ta nemcija
<yang> Petra Rakić‎
<yang> to Slovenci v Berlinu
<yang> 3 hrs ·
<yang> po dveh letih sem koncno nasla kislo smetano in sem tok ponosna, da moram delit v to skupino 😄 torej dragi moji, zadevi se rece Frischer Schmand in zaenkrat sm jo nasla samo v Kauflandu !!!
<yang> da si dve leti brez kisle smetane je pa mal huda, jst ne bi zdrzal
<zdobbie> to je cena expatstva!
<yang> zgleda
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1E0Zt_Sg0A
<Seniorita> Folk Uke Motherfucker got Fucked up - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> kr kul
<zdobbie> “I worked with someone called David. He used DA6D as a magic number whenever he needed one. VI = 6 in Roman numerals.”
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/EI-tGVFg7PU?t=3776
<Seniorita> Replay of Flight 4 Live Webcast - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Replay of live webcast of New Shepard flight four of same hardware.«
<zdobbie> 'flight' al 'low-orbit levitation'?
<CrazyLemon> its borderline space!
<CrazyLemon> 101km
<zdobbie> you googled that, didn't ya?
<zdobbie> no shame in it
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope..its in the stream
<CrazyLemon> 100km is 'official' space...oni pa so Å¡li 101km!
<CrazyLemon> tko da lahko rečejo "went into space"
<CrazyLemon> but..barely
<msev-> a to je konkurent od muska al kaj
<zdobbie> pink
<zdobbie> umm
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> msev- ja
<CrazyLemon> who d fak je matej čotar
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj je na twitchu reklama
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/744551674082136066
<Seniorita> Elon Musk auf Twitter: "We *def* don't recommended this, but Model S floats well enough to turn it into a boat for short periods of time. Thrust via wheel rotation."
<CrazyLemon> https://youtu.be/FszARiU_jRI
<Seniorita> Tesla Model S swimming. Как Тесла переплыла потоп. - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Video shared by Sanzhar Altayev from Almaty, Kazakhstan. Email: sanzhar@altayev.kz Or altayev@gmail.com Произведение «Tesla Model S swimming. Как Тесла переп...«
<zdobbie> because IT'S FUCKING PLASTIC IS ALL THERE IS IN THAT TOY CAR
<zdobbie> WHY NOT SHIP A FUCKING REMOTE CONTROL WITH IT, THAT WAY I CAN RACE IT AGAINST MY BROTHER'S TOY CORVETTE
<zdobbie> JFC DO U EVEN LUXURE
<CrazyLemon> its aluminum..or aluminium if you prefer
<CrazyLemon> in že je remote control
<zdobbie> not this one http://www.rcxmodels.com/cars/nitro/rc-nitro-buggy/rc-nitro-buggy-remote.jpg
<zdobbie> kdaj je nasledni Tesla 3 event?
<zdobbie> tam bi naj bil kao finished product
<CrazyLemon> enkrat konc poletja
<zdobbie> teh tesel ziher ne smes na soncu puscat
<CrazyLemon> coz...reasons?
<idioterna> stopijo se
<zdobbie> teslas get bendy
<CrazyLemon> like icecream?
<zdobbie> nevermind da je ta Tesla k NSA for cars
<CrazyLemon> k? is worse :D
<CrazyLemon> tesla ma več podatkov o avtu kot NSA :D
<zdobbie> k je kot
<zdobbie> I'm being Laibach-ish, if need bee
<CrazyLemon> yes it is
<zdobbie> "ne ne, ni se Tesla v avtopilotu zaletela! vi ste jo lepo v steno porinal! kle lahko do centimetra natancno zrisemo!"
<CrazyLemon> a govoriš o tistem model Xu? :D
<CrazyLemon> .yt tesla model s autopilot crash switzerland
<jabuk> Tesla Model S adaptive cruise control crashes into Van https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQkx-4pFjus
<CrazyLemon> autopilot did this :D
<msev-1> Ke vam je najbols burger
<zdobbie> ma en ga je se nekam zagozdil
<msev-1> Kul bi blo ce bi loh prek chrome browserja laufov android appe kjerkol
<msev-1> V kateremkol operacijskem sistemu
<CrazyLemon> seveda..ker vsi potrebujemo bloated browser
<CrazyLemon> coz who needs speed..we want bloat!
<msev-1> And spyware
<msev-1> Js sm tko mislu da bi blo mal separated to
<msev-1> Da ne bi vplival
<CrazyLemon> sej je separated
<CrazyLemon> chrome is one
<CrazyLemon> android is another
<msev-1> To zto mislm ker bojo zj v chromeos-u delali android appi
<msev-1> Sam ja bi biu pol vrjetn ful vecji download zarad kernela pa to
<zdobbie> but Chrome is already bloat
<CrazyLemon> shut your piehole!
<CrazyLemon> no its not!
<msev-1> Firefox je ful pocasnejs
<msev-1> Nikol mi ni bil vsec firefox
<msev-1> Ce ze poleg chroma mi je opera kul
<msev-1> Al pa Vivaldi zk
<msev-1> Zj
<msev-1> Triple boot ubuntu chromeos win10 :)
<msev-1> Haha
<CrazyLemon> http://newworldinteractive.com/doi-closed-alpha-key-giveaway/
<Seniorita> DOI Closed Alpha Key Giveaway | New World Interactive
<CrazyLemon> hitro!
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ^
<CrazyLemon> day of infamy..wwii
<CrazyLemon> aja
<CrazyLemon> these keys will expire
<CrazyLemon> nevermind then
<CrazyLemon> :D
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-12
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> jebasticno
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/bWdDPF0l.jpg
<speed-> HELLOW
<zdobbie> ruined
<speed-> was
<b4d> zz
<speed-> se en delovni teden moremo prezivet
<speed-> :'(
<speed-> in dejansko bo treba delat!
<zdobbie> je ze leto naokrog?
<speed-> ne zakaj
<zdobbie> 911 mora na servis
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> jaz pa mam bicikl na servisu \o/
<CrazyLemon> its 911..there is no service - just replacements
<slax0r> ne bo treba nic menjat, upam :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dokler je na servisu potem bo potrebno menjat
<slax0r> mislim da ne
<slax0r> treba je malo samo stvari posraufat, pa zategnit
<slax0r> pa bo
<matjaz> MONDAIII
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://www.berk-composites.com/product/berk-vintage-cycling-shoes-sito/
<zdobbie> not sidi
<CrazyLemon> you don't do sidi anyways
<slax0r> matjaz: g.t.f.o.
<zdobbie> Great Time For Overwork
<matjaz> ^^
<slax0r> not in my head though
<slax0r> ma kdo kaksna priporocila za sms gateway?
<idioterna> kaj to pomeni gateway?
<idioterna> da mas svoj hw s sim kartico?
<idioterna> za posiljat smsje jaz bulksms.com uporabljam in mi zanesljivo deluje ze od 2008
<idioterna> nek restful api majo
<idioterna> pred kratkim so celo SSL omogocl :)
<slax0r> rabim samo da lahko preprosto z konzole posljem sms na svojo stevilko
<slax0r> nic fancy
<slax0r> kak majo to potem oni reseno mi je vseeno, samo da sms pride na pravo mesto
<idioterna> ja restful api je
<idioterna> cak ti pokazem
<slax0r> hm, bom pogledal bulksms :)
<slax0r> tnx
<idioterna> url = "http://bulksms.vsms.net:5567/eapi/submission/send_sms/2/2.0"
<idioterna> params = urllib.urlencode({'username' : 'argle', 'password' : 'bargle', 'message' : message, 'msisdn' : number})
<idioterna> f = urllib2.urlopen(url, params)
<idioterna> tkole majo
<slax0r> cool
<slax0r> to je to kar rabim!
<slax0r> tnx!
<slax0r> idioterna: to so tile gumpci ne? http://www.bulksms.com/
<idioterna> ja
<slax0r> tnx!
<idioterna> zgledajo kr salabajzerji tbh :)
<idioterna> ampak dela mi pa ze zlo dolg pa dobr
<zdobbie> would have fit right in this channel
<slax0r> ja, stran je like, 1999 :D
<slax0r> ma za probat je
<yang> idioterna: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbxSJTxyZug
<yang> ce mas velik avto :)
<idioterna> tapravga si najdu
<idioterna> nimam avtomobila
<idioterna> lihkar sm bil pr racunovodji s kolesom
<idioterna> zacuda mi je uspel eno a4 mapo odnest tja brez ogromnega audija
<idioterna> "ja kaj pa ce bi dez padal?"
<yang> mislim da bom su tut jz danees z biciklom v sisko
<yang> drgac se bom skuhal v avtu
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 22°C @12.06.2017 8:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 52% severovzhodnik 1.7 m/s (6.1 km/h) jasno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:11:58, Kulminacija: 13:03:03, Sončni zahod: 20:54:09
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 42min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> pa ne bos no
<idioterna> kam bos pa mobitel dal
<slax0r> v bicikl torbo
<slax0r> hue hue hue
<zdobbie> kaj ti bo torba ...
<slax0r> telefon, kljuci, denarnica,...
<matjaz> bekpek
<CrazyLemon> pederuša
<slax0r> mam pederuso na biciklu
<slax0r> something like https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/sport/Assets/product_images/trikotna_kolesarska_torba_512_SGES6677.JPG
<matjaz> kam boš pa laptopa dal? pa kindla? pa 20 usbjev? pa dežnik? pa powerbank?
<matjaz> a? A?
<slax0r> ko grem en krog?
<slax0r> verjetno bo kar vse doma ostalo
<slax0r> razen kindla, ki ga nimam
<slax0r> pa 20 usbjev, ker jih mam samo 4
<slax0r> pa deznik, ker nisem zi cukra
<slax0r> pa powerbank, ker ga nimam
<matjaz> :D
<slax0r> tbh, niti laptopa nimam
<matjaz> bom en dan slikal vsebino mojega bekpeka
<matjaz> https://scontent.flju1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/19029294_1356774674412664_7960573392119140_n.png?oh=d8043657d9bd9ffbae0f27324efcb361&oe=59DC04B0
<slax0r> *sat in the corner with the biggest grin ever*
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRg5Sp1iQMc
<jabuk> 2016 Subaru WRX STI Isle of Man TT -- Flat Out - YouTube
<jabuk> Watch Mark Higgins take Bray Hill at 170 MPH.
<matjaz> bo. la. NO.
<slax0r> dat gearbox squeal
<slax0r> squeal/whine
<CrazyLemon> OLD
<slax0r> so are you
<matjaz> .yt burn baby burn
<jabuk> The Trammps - Disco Inferno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_sY2rjxq6M
<slax0r> matjaz: si car guy? mislim racey kinda type?
<matjaz> a lil bit
<CrazyLemon> he's racey as fudge
<slax0r> ta vikend mas 24h le mans
<slax0r> ce slucajno spremljas
<matjaz> vem ja, sem bolj WRC guy
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> idioterna: kak dolgo bi rabil okrog isle of man? :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 24.1°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<slax0r> heh, clovk ga tisci 250-300kmh pa se ma cas gledat kaksne table ljudlje gor drzijo pa se tumbs up dajat
<matjaz> slax0r, google maps pravi da okoli 5 ur
<slax0r> ziher ga je speed- ucil
<slax0r> matjaz: dvomim da se google maps po idioterni zgleduje ;)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lies..če higgins odpelje v 20ih minutah pol jure rabi 25!
<matjaz> :D
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jSYiU-JdRw
<jabuk> POV Rally Champion Mark Higgins Near Crash at 150 mph @ 2011 Isle of Man TT | Raod and Track - YouTube
<jabuk> What does the "Biggest moment of my life..." look like to British Rally Champion Mark Higgins? Road & Track rides along at the Isle of Man TT as a 150 mph, 6...
<dz0ny> ffs
<slax0r> :D
<dz0ny> 4 dni sm rabu da sm ugotovil da weechat po novem dela na ipv6 privzeto
<dz0ny> hence it worked from mobile but not desktop
<dz0ny> anyway, sm kaj zamudu? :D
<dz0ny> price dumping started
<slax0r> idioterna je rekel da ne bo vec kolesaril
<dz0ny> http://www.spar-mobil.si/
<jabuk> SPAR MOBIL predplačniški paket
<slax0r> to si zamudil
<dz0ny> that i do not believe
<slax0r> damn
<dz0ny> sam jim pa moras dat +
<dz0ny> da so skopiral biz model od hofra 100
<dz0ny> se payment gateway je isti
<dz0ny> edin kr zdej pogresam pr hofru je moneta
<zdobbie> fhuuufff
<zdobbie> kko tamle volan obraca
<dz0ny> pa kolk casa sm pr mobitelu tole caku http://imgur.com/QYMesnB
<msev-> mogoče bo pa amazefit2 laufal android wear :D
<dz0ny> well po sw pocas postaja wear capable
<dz0ny> ta zadnji upgrade je dodal voice asistenta
<dz0ny> app list
<dz0ny> pa app store za kitajce
<dz0ny> also we learned we have mic :)
<msev-> a pol je kot mali androidni telefon, sam wear apps se vedno ne delajo ane
<msev-> se more znat telefonska aplikacija skalirat na tok malo
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> se kr nism probu al spotify dela al ne
<msev-> če bi ta ura laufala wear bi se ji kolk zmanjšal obratovalni čas in your opinion?
<msev-> a je tukaj glavni faktor večja baterija al čudn operacijski sistem :D
<dz0ny> 2dni
<dz0ny> wifi zre prevec stroma
<msev-> ja sj ga loh izklop človk :D
<msev-> na wearu
<dz0ny> ja sam pol 90% appov spet ne dela
<dz0ny> na wear 2
<msev-> aja sux
<msev-> ka pa vem
<msev-> une Å¡portne delajo brez wifija
<msev-> pa kšn koledar pa take se zihr syncajo prek bluetootha s fonom
<msev-> sj ni treba uporabljat najnovejše featureje :D
<dz0ny> pr wear2 gre vse prek wifi
<msev-> a prek bluetootha pa nč?
<zdobbie> nc
<zdobbie> 0
<zdobbie> NULL
<zdobbie> nullptr
<dz0ny> notifications :)
<zdobbie> 0x00
<dz0ny> msev-: https://gitlab.com/Neuer_User/PACEfied_AmazFit/wikis/changelogs-for-official-firmware-updates
<dz0ny> zdobbie: kaj si siten?
<zdobbie> None
<zdobbie> mal prcam
<zdobbie> dolgcas enmal
<zdobbie> ko bi le moral delat, kot v AUT!
<msev-> dz0ny, kul da je changelog gor :)
<dz0ny> bl to da se kr delajo na njej
<dz0ny> :)
<msev-> a je tut opensores :D
<zdobbie> open sores
<zdobbie> n1
<yang> https://vid.me/yoXk
<jabuk> Faster than Bruce Lee's kicks. [Warning - Do not try at home]-1114475265242006 - Vidme
<jabuk> Like watching videos and supporting the creators who make them? Join 25 million other humans on Vidme today.
<metalcamp> jutro!
<upd> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2354.99, low: 2350.00, high: 2635.00, bid: 2350.00, ask: 2355.49
<upd> FREEFALL
<CrazyLemon> http://www.agenda.si/novica/news/detail/News/agenda-zaposluje-system-engineer-red-hat-open-source/
<jabuk> Agenda - Novica
<jabuk> Uveljavljeno in eno vodilnih podjetij na področju odprtokodnih rešitev išče sistemskega inženirja (Red Hat, open source), ki mu ponuja zanimivo in dinamično delovno okolje z rednim, dobrim plačilom.
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> hjålp
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/x501fi0.gifv
<jabuk> LEEEEEEEROY JENNNNNKINS 
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<zdobbie> went went went
<CrazyLemon> champ champ champ
<CrazyLemon> si vidu dauphine?!
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> liar
<CrazyLemon> https://qz.com/1002655/the-company-behind-wordpress-is-closing-its-gorgeous-san-francisco-office-because-its-employees-never-show-up/
<jabuk> Wordpress parent Automattic is closing its San Francisco office because its remote workers never show up — Quartz
<jabuk> Automattic, the technology company that owns WordPress.com, has a beautiful office in a converted San Francisco warehouse, with soaring ceilings, a library, and a custom-made barn door. If you like the space, you're free to move in. The office at 140 Hawthorne went on the market after CEO Matt Mullenweg came to the realization not...
<CrazyLemon>  * DoS via DCC message without source nick/host
<CrazyLemon> kdo uporablja irssi?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.gsmarena.com/moto_e4_and_moto_e4_plus_announced-news-25563.php
<jabuk> Moto E4 and Moto E4 Plus announced - GSMArena.com news
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/lede-dev/2017-June/007969.html
<jabuk>  [LEDE-DEV]LEDE v17.01.2 service release
<sasa84> ah ja...:)
<sasa84> miške, kaj dogaja....kdo bil na franji?
<sasa84> (maratonu)
<metalcamp> there goes my punchline...
<sasa84> zdobbie je od hudga kr skliznu!
<sasa84> metalcamp: glede da je ubuntu-si tam kolesarski kanal ratal, pač vprašam :)
<CrazyLemon> če je kdo bil je to verjetno samo lord
<metalcamp> He Who Must Not Be Named?
<CrazyLemon> if be He you mean Tin and Who Must Not Be Named you mean Lord_DDoM then yes..
<CrazyLemon> s/be/by
<sasa84> uuu, lordi
<sasa84> če bi vedla, bi mu držala kozarc z župo tam na vrh klanca :P
<idioterna> franja is for normal people
<CrazyLemon> not really
<CrazyLemon> only loonies go to franja
<idioterna> :vazic:
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/151955486
<jabuk> Bike Ride Profile | Franja is for normal people near Mali Losinj | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> kr po morju si se peljal..mhm.. malo sutra!
<idioterna> mal bl gume napumpas, pa gre
<idioterna> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DCIZvIZXgAA_gR9.jpg
<matjaz> idioterna, a tole je real?!
<CrazyLemon> for realz dawg
<idioterna> matjaz: ja na trajekt sm su
<idioterna> ce si to mislu
<CrazyLemon> mislu je covfefe act
<idioterna> sam takrat je bil izkloplen garmin
<idioterna> aja covfefe act je pomoje real ja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yes
<matjaz> idioterna, you're not jesus!
<idioterna> vcasih sm mel dolge lase
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny yes what? :)
<matjaz> Quigley is though!
<idioterna> nc, later
<idioterna> druzinske obveznosti
<CrazyLemon> that means sex
<idioterna> actually twin peaks
<CrazyLemon> so..just playing with boobies?
<upd_> http://www.fordsolar.si/izdelek/cepkasta-cepasta-gumbasta-folija-membrana-standard-10m-x-20m-20m2rola-24rolpaleta/ this name
<CrazyLemon> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/06/12/ubuntu-desktop-gnome-extensions-poll-results/
<jabuk> Ubuntu Desktop – GNOME Extensions poll results | Ubuntu Insights
<jabuk> Ubuntu Insights - The Ubuntu resource center
<sasa84> vav
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-13
<speed-> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> slax0r: ne vem kolk je okol isle of man dalec
<msev-> jutro
<idioterna> ce misls ta njihov time trial circuit pise 60km pa 900 elevation
<idioterna> to rabm ~2 uri
<slax0r> idioterna: ti si zmesan :D
<slax0r> jaz bi rabil 4 dni :D
<slax0r> btw, danes je 200 let bicikla :)
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> zakaj zmesan
<idioterna> rekord je 1:30 al se manj
<idioterna> sam to so TTjevci z unimi bicikli
<idioterna> https://i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--RyDEgAwd--/c_scale,f_auto,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/ksbfkcacnzok5xnh3yos.gif
<idioterna> these guys
<zdobbie> Suprememan
<idioterna> javor je 23km pa 450 elevation pa ga loh nardim v 45 minutah
<idioterna> ceprov zdele ne k sm zjutri ze laufu na hrib
<metalcamp> jutro
<idioterna> zgleda grem kr na javor
<idioterna> later
<slax0r> idioterna: I take it back...ta clovk na gifu je zmesan :)
<CrazyLemon> ta clovek ma pomoč elektro motorja :)
<zdobbie> suredaja
<CrazyLemon> wat
<matjaz> https://i.redd.it/bo58c7hzmb3z.jpg
<b4d> http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Article/0000643 tole deluje, go figure, sploh nisem mislil probat kako neumna in nepovezana resitev je :D
<sasa84> ribe ribe riiibeeee vse oookooooliii naaaaas
<sasa84> (tip, ki s kombijem ribe prodaja, tole vsak torek nažiga)
<slax0r> drugic ko se bo pripeljal ga ustavi pa vprasaj ce ma kaj rib
<slax0r> pa ce pove ja "ok, potem pa nic"
<slax0r> al pa se boljse, vprasaj ga ce ma kaj korencka
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: gravity isn't electric
<idioterna> sasa84: slax0r tole misl: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtN1YnoL46Q
<slax0r> v bistvu to prvic slisim :)
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> duck troll
<zdobbie> boop http://i.imgur.com/hxgVzyv.gifv
<slax0r> ooooold
 * sasa84 povoha CrazyLemon: "ježek, še živ?"
 * CrazyLemon se polula
<sasa84> lisica polula ježka
<msev-> sick zgodbe
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> dafuq have I stumbled into?!
<zdobbie> tfc
<zdobbie> always was, always will be
<idioterna> tinder fried chicken?
<sasa84> elow zdobbie :)
<slax0r> team fortress classic?
<sasa84> idioterna: a veš da dobim kolesarske čevlje? :D
<idioterna> ne vem
<slax0r> ja pa ves..zdaj
<idioterna> zdej pa vem
<idioterna> sm si zapisal v preglednico
<sasa84> 1 teden bom 15 minut med Å¡tokoma od vrat na biciklu :D
<zdobbie> a so sidi?
<idioterna> sm dal kljukco za kolesarske cevle pr sasi
<sasa84> no, kar dej... točen datum ti še sporočim :)
<slax0r> idioterna: a ves da mam bicikl na servisu?
<sasa84> kaaaaj?
<idioterna> ne vem!
<slax0r> zdaj ves!
<idioterna> ok, bom zabelezu
<sasa84> jaz ga morm zdej junija tud pelat... idioterna, kljukico!
<idioterna> ok ok
<idioterna> bom reku tajnici nej joina na kanal
<idioterna> da bo ona to zapisvala
<slax0r> ^
<sasa84> namesto ubuntulog_ bo idioternalog_
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 spd?
<slax0r> sasa84: da, cel bicikl mi je zacel vibrirat, bo treba malo posraufat \o/
<idioterna> hm
<slax0r> verjetno samo spice malo zategnit, kake zajle ponastavit itd
<idioterna> ma js to doma delam
<slax0r> ali pa je kera felna zvita, me sploh ne bi cudilo bo takih cestah kot jih mamo
<idioterna> na servisu se prevec obirajo
<idioterna> sej res dons sm mel obcutek da sm ful zasibal
<slax0r> idioterna: mam se free pri hervisu
<idioterna> morm pogledat
<idioterna> aha nism tolk gonu
<idioterna> 76km/h je max speed
<slax0r> gor v breg? ;)
<idioterna> prblizn :)
<idioterna> 20 pa average
<idioterna> kr pocasnela
<idioterna> 1200 kalorij
<CrazyLemon> kok si pol gor gonu? 5km/h?!
<idioterna> ma afnal sm se
<idioterna> po poti
<idioterna> en del sm tut 5 ja
<idioterna> 'debatni tempo'
<idioterna> 11.5km/h mam avg na gor
<idioterna> 43 pa avg na dol
<idioterna> po ravnem pa 33
<idioterna> kar je kr svoh, ponavad drzim 50/40 po tej trasi
<zdobbie> s kom si pa debatiru?
<zdobbie> ce se vozis v grupi, bi naceloma moral it hitrej
<slax0r> http://i.imgur.com/aYLsamS.jpg
<zdobbie> I'm gunna go ahead and say it's fake
<slax0r> you think?!
<slax0r> it's the internet
<slax0r> everything is fake
<slax0r> even you and me
<zdobbie> fake you!
<slax0r> fake you right back!
<msev-> tfc ...
<zdobbie> ^ exactly
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> .obeti
<jabuk> V četrtek bo sončno in spet topleje. V petek dopoldne bo večinoma sončno, popoldne pa spremenljivo oblačno s plohami in nevihtami.
<zdobbie> .vreme
<zdobbie> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo večinoma sončno. Predvsem v severnih krajih bodo nastajale krajevne plohe ali nevihte, ki se bodo pojavljale tudi v noči na jutri in se širile proti jugu, možni so tudi močnejši nalivi. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 27 do 31 stopinj C.
<jabuk> Jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno z občasnimi krajevnimi padavinami, deloma plohami ali nevihtami. Več sonca bo v popoldanskem času. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 15 do 20, najvišje dnevne od 23 do 28 stopinj C.
<sasa84> abu abu :D
<luka_> lp
<metalcamp> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Toro Y Moi - Harm In Change. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gK-Zhle5HpU
<zdobbie> hjålp
<zdobbie> im ded
<idioterna> zdobbie: sup
<zdobbie> na kolesu sem umrl
<zdobbie> dvakrat
<idioterna> na kaksn nacin
<idioterna> a tak da te mormo v bolnci obiskat
<zdobbie> ne
<idioterna> al tak da morm suni vprasat ce se teb zmasira noge
<zdobbie> hvala
<zdobbie> Garmin recovery assistant, al kar pac je, pravi, da moram 72 ur pocivat
<zdobbie> tko da po treh dneh vstanem z groba
<zdobbie> iz
<idioterna> aha
<idioterna> men masaza pomaga
<zdobbie> anyhoo
<zdobbie> here's one for you
<zdobbie> spot the religious fanatic https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwhCwREt6xo
<idioterna> hehe
<idioterna> kr dobr
<speed-> waj u ded
<CrazyLemon> ded mit
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/nemskega-padalca-nasli-mrtvega-v-krosnji-drevesa/424919
<jabuk> Nemškega padalca našli mrtvega v krošnji drevesa :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Na Tolminskem so v ponedeljek popoldne nad vasjo Selo nad Podmelcem v krošnji drevesa našli mrtvega 58-letnega nemškega jadralnega padalca.
<CrazyLemon> kaj je s temi padalci :(
<lynxlynxlynx> niso vajeni takih razmer
<lynxlynxlynx> sploh iz ravnih držav
<CrazyLemon> tista kak dan nazaj je bila iz istre
<lynxlynxlynx> primorski grs ima več dela s padalci kot pa hribovci
<zdobbie> http://www.delo.si/prosti-cas/rekreacija/raje-sosedova-zavist-in-napumpan-ego-kot-cela-betica-in-neposkodovan-karbon.html
<jabuk> Raje sosedova zavist in napumpan ego kot cela betica in nepoškodovan karbon?
<jabuk> Kdaj bo varnost postala prva skrb vseh, ki smo na kolesu − je glavnovprašanje, ki se poraja ob nezgodah na Franji.
<zdobbie> "»Kar 34 poškodb ključnice samo do Škofje Loke,« mi je zaupal znanec, ki je del naših sredinih kolesarskih druženj, v nedeljo pa je bil v vlogi prostovoljca in med drugim skrbel za številne nevšečnosti udeležencev kolesarjev."
<zdobbie> to je, like, en procent
<CrazyLemon> sam?? to je nekam malo
<CrazyLemon> koliko pa naprej od Å¡kofje loke?!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 4.km SV od LITIJE @14/06/2017 00:29:53  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.08+N,+14.87+E
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 6.km  S od LITIJE @14/06/2017 00:29:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.11+N,+14.83+E
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 15.km  J od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @14/06/2017 00:47:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.15+N,+13.07+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-14
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> hellow!
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> kako kocevje?
<speed-> medvedi svuda
<napsy> en q.
<napsy> ce bi nekdo v vasi ekipi zamujal z delivery .. imate kake ideje kok bi vi to shendlal? kake sankcije?
<slax0r> delivery of ... ?
<slax0r> kebab?
<slax0r> burn him!
<slax0r> with fire!
<slax0r> or her
<napsy> govorimo o developmentu
<speed-> to je standard
<speed-> vsi morejo zamujat, da se tisti ne pocuti krivega :p
<slax0r> zakaj pa zamuja?
<napsy> pac ce se zamuja skos in skos .. kake bi bile neke razumljive sankcije?
<slax0r> jaz trenutno konstantno zamujam, ker je koda katastrofalna, commit log je katastrofalen, dokumentacije ni, edini ki se ve kaj o projektu pa je vedno prezaposlen da bi ponudil kako pomoc, tako da dekriptiram kodo cel dan in zraven jocem
<napsy> :)
<napsy> nima veze, mene sam ideje zanimjao
<napsy> zanimajo*
<slax0r> kaj pa vem
<slax0r> jaz bi ga dal prvo v en pair programming
<slax0r> potem se hitro vidi ali pac ima probleme z razumevanjem kode/projekta/whatever ali pa samo zabusava cas ko je sam
<napsy> to je dobra ideja
<slax0r> potem pa pac sledi mal awkward pogovor
<napsy> to sm kr tehtu .. pa gledu po netu pa ni nekega pametnega nasveta
<napsy> kake stvari znajo bit precej subjektivne in da bi zarad tega koga odpustil je kr na hard
<slax0r> ma ne mores kar takoj odpustit, saj ne ves kaj je tocno na stvari
<slax0r> mogoce ma res samo tezave z razumevanjem
<slax0r> ne mores pa kar, ja, mi mislimo da ves cas zabusavas, takih ne rabimo
<napsy> mhm
<napsy> sam se mi zdi da neke posledice bi morale bit
<slax0r> mi smo meli zdaj enega takega na firmi
<napsy> in iscem predloge
<slax0r> dnevno je commital ~5-10 vrstic CSS-a pa mogoce kaksno majhno spremembo v htmlju
<slax0r> nonstop na fb
<slax0r> pa sky[e
<slax0r> skype*
<slax0r> pa telefon
<slax0r> smo ga veckrat opozarjali da to pac tak ne gre
<slax0r> pa ko se po par mescih nic ni izboljsalo, je dobil ultimativ od sefa, "al das odpoved, al pa ti jo mi damo"
<slax0r> ponavadi je ze kak tak pogovor dovoljsna "posledica"
<slax0r> mogoce kak prisilni neplacan dopust da malo razmisli ce se hoce tam delat in res delat, al pa samo cas svoj in vas zapravlat
<b4d> zz
<slax0r> top?
<napsy> hm neplacan dopust
<napsy> ma ja najprej je tak treba ugotovit zakaj pride do delivery missov
<slax0r> samo to je spet tak, ce ma probleme z razumevanjem stvari potem prisilni dopust lahko ucinkuje kontraproduktivno
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> lahko pa ga direkt odpustis, pa meni ponudis dobro delovno mesto, pa bom potem jaz zamujal roke, sploh ni problem ;)
<napsy> if it onl were that simple :)
<slax0r> pa dolgo je ze zaposlen?
<napsy> ja
<slax0r> potem verjetno ve za kaj se gre na firmi :)
<dz0ny> napsy: maste OKR?
<slax0r> https://www.servethehome.com/password-cracking-with-8x-nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-gpus/
<jabuk> Password Cracking with 8x NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti GPUs
<slax0r> holly shiet
<jabuk> We take an 8x NVIDIA GTX 1080 Ti deep learning server and re-purpose it for password cracking. It is fast and within the budgets of many organizations
<zdobbie> how deep is ur learning
<slax0r> so deep http://i.imgur.com/bjueviQ.jpg
<metalcamp> jutro!
<sasa84> jutroooooo!!!
<CrazyLemon> pssst
<zdobbie> http://www.vecer.com/postajamo-selfie-druzba-kaj-to-govori-o-nas-6270348
<jabuk> Večer - Postajamo selfie družba. Kaj to govori o nas?
<jabuk> .
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie https://maxisport.si/akcija/padec-na-maratonu.html
<zdobbie> "Povprečno število selfijev med najstniki je 87 na dan, od tega jih javno objavijo 10 do 12 odstotkov."
<matjaz> 87?!?!?!
<CrazyLemon> you youngsters
<metalcamp> wat
<slax0r> o.O
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: maxisport je spletno stran prenovil!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 vem
<slax0r> 10k za bicikl? wtf?!
<speed-> za to dobis enega gypsija zraven
<speed-> da goni namesto tebe
<speed-> :D
<speed-> za 4 leta!
<zdobersek> ^ racist
<CrazyLemon> vidiš...če bi napisal 2 leti pol ne bi bil racist..tko pa si
<speed-> drzava se sali
<sasa84> ej fantje, kok se reče ključu, kjer lahko navor naštimaš?
<speed-> 800 so mi dolzni pa so mi 8eur nakazali lol
<CrazyLemon> speed- navorni ključ?!
<sasa84> ala gedore/imbus itd...pa da lohk navor naštimaš
<slax0r> speed-: dobis po obrokihg
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sasa84: navorni kljuc :P
<slax0r> ali pa moment kljuc
<sasa84> matr so dragi!
<CrazyLemon> This browser is not currently supported by this application. Please use Internet Explorer 6 and above.
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seveda..če je not ful navora
<sasa84> slax0r: za take solde kupš že makito :P
<slax0r> sasa84: lidl al hofer je mel moment kljuc nedolgo nazaj, dokaj poceni
<slax0r> zakaj pa rabis moment kljuc?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r dvomim da ji bo tist kaj dosti pomagal za kolo :)
<CrazyLemon> za kolo rabiš tam do 5Nm
<CrazyLemon> odvisno a je karbon ali aluminij :)
<slax0r> ja pise kje da je za bicikl?
<CrazyLemon> ne pise, sam moraš gledat navor če je 10+ ti ne pomaga čisto nič :)
<CrazyLemon> aja saša ni napisala da rabi za bicikl sam to je logično a ni?
<slax0r> kolk vem ma avto tudi
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti bo avto če imaš kolo
<slax0r> rabis avto da pripeljes kolo na morje
<slax0r> ti ne stejes, ko si prakticno sponge bob
<sasa84> haha, kere debate :)
<sasa84> za bičiklet ja :D
<sasa84> pr avtu nč ne šraufam... :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<b4d_> sasa84: a ne gre po obcutku?
<b4d_> diske sem vedno z obicnim imbusom montiral :D
<b4d_> mogoce ce bi imel kaj karbona bi tudi jaz gledal stevilke
<CrazyLemon> b4d_ mogoče saša nima nobenih občutkov :p
<msev-> do tebe jih ma CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> msev- thats pure hate
<msev-> :)
<msev-> Deni a če grem na piknik od Muharema se morm odštemplat :D
<msev-> al kao šteje za delovni čas k je sindikat pa to hahaha :D
<b4d_> msev-: hahaah, e pojma nimam, ampak jaz na KI nikoli nisem imel manjka ur, samo nadur en kup
<speed-> KAK
<speed-> :D
<speed-> jaz bom v petek mogel do 4 bit tu, da koncno pridem na nulo...
<speed-> ali pa mogoce kaksnih 30min minusa samo :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mhm
<msev-> speed-, js tut vsak tedn ure preštevam :D
<speed-> -15min ta mesec
<speed-> -3ure se od prejsnjega
<speed-> :d
<sasa84> <CrazyLemon> b4d_ mogoče saša nima nobenih občutkov :p
<sasa84> <msev-> do tebe jih ma CrazyLemon
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<CrazyLemon> see..pure hate
<slax0r> that evil grin yea
<slax0r> bicikl je fertik \o/
<slax0r> ko bi le mel se en bicikl da bi lahko sel ponj
<speed-> haha
<msev-> kok je Waze grd app
<msev-> nemorš vrjet
<msev-> pa Å¡e slovenskega jezika nima notr
<msev-> vsaj to bi lahko mle
<msev-> mel
<idioterna> slax0r: jsm kr mal zalostn k me noben ni fotografiral
<idioterna> ko sm se s specjalko na rami vozu po mestu
<idioterna> na bicikelju
<slax0r> idioterna: :D
<slax0r> msev-: mene moti pri waze to da ne mores navigirat do doticnega naslova(brez hisne st.)
<slax0r> ali ze gre zdaj to?
<speed-> eh to ste pussiji
<speed-> mores se 10x zgubit pa pitat ko obupas :D
<slax0r> sploh ko gres na madzarsko
<slax0r> :P
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t kera sopara
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.5°C @14.06.2017 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 65%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:55, Kulminacija: 13:06:43, Sončni zahod: 20:56:30
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 39min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> lies
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mate kaj deza?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nč
<slax0r> jaz upam da se pri nas vzdrzi danes, moram bicikl sprobat, pa se quadcopterja sem popravljal vceraj, bi se tudi moral sprobat
<CrazyLemon> js sm tudi mislu na kolo
<CrazyLemon> sam glede na radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bom Å¡el
<slax0r> tu se je tudi zacelo oblacit
<msev-> slax0r, js pojma nimam men je bil že UI pa lack of slovenian language dost da sm ga dol vrgu
<msev-> mogoče bo herewego bolši
<CrazyLemon> waze ne moreš primerjat z herewego
<msev-> a da je herewego ful bolši :D
<CrazyLemon> ne
<CrazyLemon> ne poznam wazea ampak vem da je namenjen temu da uporabniki sami prispevajo 'obvestila' o dogodkih
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mym-5ne2_tc
<jabuk> Insurgency Sandstorm - E3 2017 Trailer - YouTube
<jabuk> Insurgency: Sandstorm is the sequel to multi-million selling Insurgency by developers New World Interactive. Designed to retain what made Insurgency great, a...
<CrazyLemon> sm kr mal razočaran
<CrazyLemon> this sh1t looks bad
<msev-> nč posebnga ja
<msev-> nobenga napredka v grafiki
<msev-> pa gibanju možicev :D
<CrazyLemon> napredek je..ampak samo v objektih
<CrazyLemon> morska pica in the oven!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA17-164A
<jabuk> HIDDEN COBRA – North Korea’s DDoS Botnet Infrastructure | US-CERT
<jabuk> Since 2009, HIDDEN COBRA actors have leveraged their capabilities to target and compromise a range of victims; some intrusions have resulted in the exfiltration of data while others have been disruptive in nature.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 2302.61, low: 2249.99, high: 2489.29, bid: 2293.21, ask: 2305.00
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<yang> CrazyLemon: tvoj hostname so ze dali na seznam za skeniranje po obisku uradne ameriske cert strani
<CrazyLemon> yang super..če najdejo kak vuln me bodo zihr obvestili
<CrazyLemon> win win for all
<jabuk> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-rmJLwpPevTg/UOEBgVNiVFI/AAAAAAAAFFY/-At3Z_DzBbw/s1600/dancing+charlie+murphy+animated+gif+victory+dance.gif
<matjaz> .yt hit me like that snare
<jabuk> alt-J - Hit Me Like That Snare (Official Audio) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXQVj2mQS5I
 * CrazyLemon is not a alt-J fan
<matjaz> ichi ni san shi go ruku nano hachi kyu yjuu
<matjaz> s/nano/nana
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-15
<msev-> njam CrazyLemon pica :D
<CrazyLemon> uuu..danes je dirka po sloveniji!
<CrazyLemon> pa v veljavo je stopil RLAH
<idioterna> a to je ta EU roaming thing
<CrazyLemon> yes
<idioterna> grem kr kupt karto za nekam
<CrazyLemon> pojdi stestirat ja
<zdobbie> brz v AUT
<matjaz> katere države spadajo pod obmiočje EEA?
<lynxlynxlynx> še norveška, islandija in lichtenstein
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> a je svica tut vkljucena?
<idioterna> za 400 ojro grem loh lj, zurich, kobenhavn, dunaj, lj
<zdobbie> NE
<zdobbie> SVICA NI
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> grem pol kej druzga iskat
<zdobbie> "Our telephone towers are constructed from chocolate, and we shall bill you appropriately!"
<zdobbie> 1EUR za 100 kB prenosa
<CrazyLemon> pejt v Å¡vico ja
<CrazyLemon> pa prinesi kakšno čokolado nazaj
<idioterna> ma na javor bom su
<zdobbie> wat een wuss-out
<msev-> zakaj mi poruš strukturo jsona ob kopiranju v vim
<msev-> če prtisnem A da je "vstavi"
<CrazyLemon> coz vim sucks
<CrazyLemon> pa define strukturo? lahko maš vse v eni vrstici pa bo še vedno legit json
<msev-> aja gro postav tko
<msev-> grdo
<msev-> mogoče je blo vseen prov
<msev-> nevem
<msev-> pač z indenti je blo narobe
<msev-> grdo je zgledal
<msev-> o ne a sm ratal style-nazi
<idioterna> json je strukturiran
<idioterna> tko da mora bit lepo
<idioterna> ce ni, je grdo!
<msev-> v sublime mi ga je lepga skopiral
<msev-> v vim pa ne
<msev-> wierdness
<b4d> msev-: :set paste
<b4d> msev-: problem je ker je vim "pameten" pa dela retab
<b4d> ko hoces ven iz tega modea das :set nopaste
<b4d> tole lahko dodas v .vimrc
<b4d> set pastetoggle=<F7>
<b4d> pa imas toggle paste mode na F7 kar je kul
<msev-> tnx
<msev-> noted
<CrazyLemon> če kerga zanima mx master bo -40% ta vikend https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_737_evmoulor199_brezzicna_miska_logitech_mx_master__910-004337
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/sportal/kolesarstvo/1-etapa-koper-kocevje-dirka-po-sloveniji-443365
<jabuk> V živo: kolesarji že grizejo proti Črnemu Kalu - siol.net
<jabuk> V Kopru se je začela prva etapa 24. dirke Po Sloveniji. Pred kolesarji je 159,4 kilometra dolga trasa, pričakujejo, da bodo imeli na cilju v Kočevj...
<CrazyLemon> že prve "žrtve" :D
<CrazyLemon> niti vn iz kopra ni pršu :D
<msev-> ooo
<b4d> CrazyLemon: a miska bo na enaa s popustom? rabim se eno :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d yup.. 17-19.6
<CrazyLemon> 70€
<b4d> kul, hvala
<matjaz> kakšna miška?
<idioterna> ce je 70 je ne rabm
<CrazyLemon> matjaz mala miška
<msev-> pleši mala miška
<idioterna> offensive.
<dz0ny> MAN3 na gizmo.si če kdo rab telephony stuff
<dz0ny> za -30%
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as bil na startu
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne
<zdobbie> gut
<CrazyLemon> ikr
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kaj je man3?
<CrazyLemon> in gizmo.si je prevajanje in tečaji :D
<dz0ny> gizzmo
<dz0ny> koda za popust
<CrazyLemon> ah
<dz0ny> majo kr dobro kvaliteto, pa ceneje kot v bigbangu la pa kje drugje
<dz0ny> + ni poštnine :)
<CrazyLemon> raje vi men povejte a je 1050 ti the best bang for the buck v ~160€ rangu?
<zdobbie> doesn't work with APUs
<CrazyLemon> works with ryzen tho
<dz0ny> kaj je to
<dz0ny> nvidia?
<CrazyLemon> ja
<dz0ny> neb rajš 1060
<dz0ny> tko da boš mel za neki časa
<CrazyLemon> za 2x ceno? ne :)
<dz0ny> kolk je pa hitrejša?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<dz0ny> k tole je verjetno zelo "zabremzana"
<CrazyLemon> no čist odvisno od različice..vidu sm da je boost freq tam do 1400mhz
<CrazyLemon> je pa 65W ..which i like :)
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/ROLPMyw
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 2 views.
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01M6ZANMP/
<dz0ny> well ...
<speed-> eh ka ti bo ta jajc
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/fJmBfK2
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 2 views.
<speed-> 1050 sploh nisem znal da delajo lol
<dz0ny> a si kr 1080 vzel :D
<dz0ny> no sej 1050 je Å¡e bl low
<speed-> ja jaz mam 1080 :)
<speed-> samo cheap
<speed-> ne 11gb :p
<CrazyLemon> speed- pol ne veš niti da delajo 1030 :)
<speed-> ne
<speed-> 1060 3gb je najslabsa ka sem jih gledal
<speed-> pa to sem hotel prvo vzet
<CrazyLemon> in..kolikokrat si zalaufal 1080? :D
<speed-> celi cajt je zalaufana!
<speed-> drugace pa ja nic
<speed-> 30min sem doom spilal
<dz0ny> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-1080-vs-GeForce-GTX-1050
<speed-> pa 10min skup mafia3 pa gta5
<speed-> :D
<jabuk> GeForce GTX 1080 vs 1050
<jabuk> We put the 1.6 GHz Nvidia 1080 to the test against the 1.4 GHz 1050 to find out which you should buy.
<speed-> tak da nakoncu je res useless..
<speed-> hearthstone vmes zazenem ja, samo to tudi rajsi na tablici spilam :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no..overall score 1060 vs 1050ti ? 7.2 vs 7.1 :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: dol polisti :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://imgur.com/a/DhBDQ how low do i need to go? :D
<zdobbie> T - 1h
<zdobbie> me zanima, ksne kvalitete bo tale prenos
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kr awesome..glede na to da bodo nizozemci ga delal
<zdobbie> wat een surprise
<dz0ny> http://imgur.com/KSmjbgH that low
<zdobbie> (didn't know)
<CrazyLemon> anyways..v vsakem primeru nimam namena dat za grafično več kot 160-170
<CrazyLemon> za insurgency je to več kot dovolj :)
<dz0ny> I'am happy that you are moving to nvidia camp
<dz0ny> thats all
<speed-> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ti zdaj primerjaš ~150€ GPU z ~800 GPU :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny no sej če bi amd mel v redu GPU z 65W pa primerljiv performance bi šel na AMD
<CrazyLemon> ampak ga nimajo tko da ... :)
<CrazyLemon> malca time
<msev-> kanapejčki time :D
<speed-> kriroverci morate delat ha :p
<speed-> krivo* :)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> dewa!
<napsy> uh oh
<napsy> it's almost friday
<msev-> dj me neki da me buta :D
<msev-> mi*
<msev-> kko je pol ta prenos
<msev-> a je top
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/VjQ2t_yNHQs
<jabuk> Oats Studios - Volume 1 - Rakka - YouTube
<jabuk> Rakka is the first short film from Oats Studios. For more info visit us on Steam https://store.steampowered.com/app/633030 Want to get involved or support th...
<zdobbie> prenos je kul
<zdobbie> I've seen toppest tho
<zdobbie> topper*
<msev-> dz0ny, https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/64521404/uwear-powerful-and-affordable-smart-watch-for-hike
<msev-> če bo res tak hotness kukr obljubljajo
<dz0ny> še kr se nč ne vid
<msev-> pa  WeLoop Hey 3S je tut
<msev-> sam noben je Å¡e ni kupu pa preizkusu :D
<msev-> actually fuck it k bo amazefit pol cene jo bom kupu :D
<msev-> pa bom mel dedicated watch za Å¡port :)
<matjaz> klasičen gorenc
<speed-> mislis, da bi placal rundo ali samo svoje? :D
<dz0ny> .yt purple noise brejcha
<jabuk> Boris Brejcha - Purple Noise [Minimal Techno] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLvzz1ePBjQ
<matjaz> speed-, vstal bi in šel, bo nekdo drug rundo plačal!
<dz0ny> msev-: tvoj kickstarter http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_616158.html
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: na amazonu je že zdaj taka cena
<zdobbie> http://imgur.com/a/nmkxl
<jabuk> The Mammoth Pirates - Album on Imgur
<jabuk> Post with 26320 views. Shared by amoschapple. The Mammoth Pirates
<lynxlynx> kaj me neki dons kabl zafrkava :s
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp kakšna
<CrazyLemon> https://funtest.eu/
<jabuk> FunTest | Kotiček zabavne tehnologije
<CrazyLemon> powered by funtech
<matjaz> oh shiet
<matjaz> FF is very quick now!
<CrazyLemon> how quick?!
<matjaz> very!
<CrazyLemon> doesnt sound quick enough
<zdobbie> QCK
<zdobbie> beat that
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-16
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> hai
<speed-> \o
<napsy> lp
<msev-> speed-, bi plačal rundo
<msev-> :D
<msev-> k bi tok pršparal na znižani ceni amazefita :D
<msev-> dz0ny, dz0ny sam ta verzija ma Å¡e gps notr k je na kickstarterju
<msev-> http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watches/pp_610857.html evo jo, sam zemljevida nima :D
<slax0r> jutro
<speed-> msev- si ziher v to, da bi placal? :D
<speed-> ali to zdaj samo trdis
<speed-> ko ni treba
<slax0r> speed-: ker se te ne pozna in ne ve kolko spijes :D
<speed-> preslabo
<speed-> zadnje case :)
<slax0r> ka pa te? ramadan?
<speed-> haha
<speed-> ja
<speed-> ramaderiran se
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> gnes vecer mogoce grem skoz beltince z biciklom
<speed-> stavi se
<slax0r> te povabim na pivo ce bo prislo do realizacije
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> samo ne obecan
<msev-> ja sj govorimo sam o prvi rundi hahah :D
<speed-> evo ze se nazaj vlece
<slax0r> saj speed- samo dve spije
<slax0r> prvo pa zadnjo
<slax0r> tiste vmes ne stejejo
<slax0r> speed-: ce mislim iti cez bakovce v doklezovje, do lipovec, pa cez rakican v ms, ne vem ce bom se zmozen do beltinec :D
<slax0r> ce nebom te prisibas v rakican ali pa ms, nekam
<slax0r> ti bos tak z avtom :D
<speed-> znas ka
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ne splaca se mi biciklina kurblat do zvezde
<speed-> razmis :)
<slax0r> hehe :D
<slax0r> mogoce bos ga do murske kurblal :P
<slax0r> saj pravim, ne vem ce se mi bo dalo se v beltince odpelat
<speed-> pitaj maso ce saso pride
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> hehehe :D
<speed-> nej nej samo on nede smel gnes
<speed-> ka prej vutro lejko idemo na eno
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> hehe
<slax0r> vutro ge ne mrdnen z kuce
<slax0r> :)
<idioterna> a maš šabaš
<slax0r> sabas?
<slax0r> sasos90: ne mrdaj, pa vasoj povej ka de dobila ce gnes ne prides na pivo ce ge priden v beltince :D
<idioterna> sabas
<idioterna> sabath
<speed-> ni sabas
<speed-> žabaš je
<speed-> lublancan
<speed-> :D
<sasos90> haha :D
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp2ihvch45k#t=6m15
<jabuk> Дерсу Узала. Серия 1 - YouTube
<idioterna> tle je šabaš
<jabuk> Фильм рассказывает об увлекательных путешествиях замечательного русского ученого и писателя В.К.Арсеньева. В центре повествования образ таежного охотника Дер...
<idioterna> mater kako mi je to ratal tok hitr najdt
<sasos90> bon se probal zmejniti. bon poslal ponudbo domov
<sasos90> :D
<idioterna> js bi mogu bit head librarian
<speed-> ANGEBOT
<idioterna> SUPER SPEZIAL ti se manjka spredaj
<speed-> eh slax0r pusti
<speed-> prevec birokracije z ovin
<speed-> ideva samiva
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sam de si kriv :D
<slax0r> jaz zeni povem naj da not pisno prosnjo na soncni upravi :D
<slax0r> na konci pa bo dez, pa bom sedel doma :)
<msev-> amazefit je vrjetn najbolša športna ura iz kitajske :D
<idioterna> najbolsa sportna ura je una k jo doma pustis
<slax0r> arma 3, 11.89€ ce kdo hoce, steam
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> to pa ze mam
<idioterna> itak najvec na DLCjih zasluzjo :)
<slax0r> sem razmisljal da bi kupil
<slax0r> samo ves kolko igric ze mam ko samo kupim pa nikoli niti ne instaliram?
<idioterna> js kr dost king of the hill nazigam zadnje case
<idioterna> pa vsi se mi zahvaljujejo k sm tko nesebicen
<idioterna> da skos sam vozim helikopter sem in tja
<idioterna> sploh se nic ne streljam
<slax0r> jaz probam trenutno nekoliko zonglirat met mechwarrior online in living legends, pa elder scrolls online
<idioterna> hehe
<slax0r> ko mi uspe mogoce tedensko za kaksni dve urci kaj igrat
<idioterna> js z brati stellaris pa arma3 spilam
<slax0r> poletje je :)
<idioterna> pa minecraft bi morali
<idioterna> pa smo mal nehal
<slax0r> minecraft sva z mulcom vcasih igrala
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/tower.png
<slax0r> pol se je pa on navelical, pa jaz tudi
<slax0r> hehe, noice :)
<slax0r> midva sva delala enkrat nek fireworks z redstone, sma naredila celo posnetek, samo ne vem ce se mava to kje
<slax0r> meni je redstone itak bil najbolj zanimiv v igri
<slax0r> ostalo je vse...
<slax0r> se hitro navelicam
<idioterna> men je blo najbl zanimivo nategnit game da je zeleznica delala tko kot mora
<idioterna> k ta nek block loading stuff je skos zjebal reci
<idioterna> pardon, chunk
<idioterna> chunk loading stuff
<slax0r> zeleznice so ble al se so, kar zbugane ja
<speed-> slax0r
<speed-> delas ti gnes
<slax0r> speed-
<speed-> mislin si v sluzbi
<slax0r> v sluzbi sem ja
<speed-> mislin si  grazi
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> nisem v grazu
<speed-> pizdo
<idioterna> hm js morm tut neki nardit se mi zdi
<slax0r> lahko ti pa hitro pokazem kaj delam
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> neka hobi sluzba
<slax0r> http://sprunge.us/DXeO?php
<speed-> ka si ti nori
<speed-> sharas tu company secrete!
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> meh :P
<slax0r> ni se nic kaj takega :P
<slax0r> grem kafo kuhat
<matjaz> jest tud!
<matjaz> FRIYAY!
<matjaz> also, https://i.redd.it/tqqorpposw3z.jpg
<matjaz> lel
<slax0r> o.O
<msev-> pismo 11 evrov je pa ful pocen za armo :D
<msev-> k je kao ful dobr Å¡pil :) pravjo
<slax0r> msev-: 66% discount
<msev-> najs
<slax0r> saj tako te kurbe pripravijo da kupis spil
<slax0r> ki ga nikoli ne zalaufas :D
<idioterna> ja zajeban je
<msev-> mja...dobr da sm insurgency zastonj dobu od nore limone :)
<idioterna> mislm, hitr te ubijejo
<msev-> morm kj pridt Å¡pilat z vami momci spet
<msev-> :D
<msev-> a Å¡e igrate to
<idioterna> ja instaliran mam
<idioterna> igram pa bl mal
<msev-> idioterna enkrat bom pol une orange pi-je pa take fore pol spet prek tebe naroču :). sam še nevem kdaj :)
<idioterna> ja k bos vedu povej
<slax0r> orange pije?
<CrazyLemon> https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/06/15/developers-use-spaces-make-money-use-tabs/
<jabuk> Developers Who Use Spaces Make More Money Than Those Who Use Tabs - Stack Overflow Blog
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> idioterna: a ti to kje ceneje dobis, ali kako to?
<slax0r> ali zakaj prek tebe narocit?
<slax0r> se lahko tudi jaz "ustulim"?
<idioterna> ne msev- je se otrok pa ne more met kreditne al kaj ze
<CrazyLemon> je premlad
<CrazyLemon> also..gorenc
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> kje se pa jih da narocit? amazon?
<CrazyLemon> well mostly gorenc
<msev-> mam no :D
<msev-> sam se bl varnga počutm prek idioterne :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ej... kko že zbrišeš fajl če ma # prej
<idioterna> ne upa se kitajcem dat kreditne
<msev-> spredaj*
<idioterna> \# reces
<msev-> ja to :D
<msev-> tnx idioterna
<slax0r> msev-: kje pa narocujes?
<msev-> ja nevem pač kšn orange pi si bom kupu
<msev-> drgač pa ebay gearbest banggood
<msev-> tut kj z amazona
<msev-> ubistvu sam 2 stvari do zj iz tm
<msev-> dz0ny, a mogoč sam loh naložiš gor par appov na amazefit da vidm če dela vsaj ui :D
<msev-> a to jih lahko dostopaš pol iz kšnga menija? te appe k jih sideloadaš?
<dz0ny> da
<dz0ny> apkje pls
<dz0ny> ne bom jst spet iskal okol
<dz0ny> na drive mapo mi jih dej
<msev-> okej
<msev-> tnx
<CrazyLemon> so rude!
 * CrazyLemon naroču 1600 ter tomahawka
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bbc.com/news/education-40288548
<jabuk> Top university under 'ransomware' cyber-attack - BBC News
<jabuk> UCL, one of the world's top ranked universities, has come under a major ransomware cyber-attack.
<CrazyLemon> "University College London (UCL) is a "centre of excellence in cyber-security research", a status awarded by the GCHQ intelligence and monitoring service."
<CrazyLemon> riiight
<CrazyLemon> \"University College London (UCL) is a "centre of excellence in cyber-security research", a status awarded by the GCHQ intelligence and monitoring service.\"*
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/FrekvencaX/status/875414203582083072
<jabuk> Frekvenca X on Twitter: "Janez Dovč v kavarni Mafija igra na Teslovi tuljavi: "To je podobna reč kot strele v naravi. Nabere se pol milijona voltov." #45Val202 https://t.co/3vP2go9pP5"
<CrazyLemon> tole je awesome :D
<msev-> dz0ny, https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3Mmh4UkI1YzZ3NUU/view?usp=sharing za mycroft-android app apk :)
<msev-> ker od vs uporablja home-assistant?
<CrazyLemon> Relativna vlažnost na 2 m 16.6.2017 ob 9:00 uri je 73,2%
<msev-> ha dz0ny https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aro7HJJBhiQ
<dz0ny> msev-: mhm
<dz0ny> jst delam gopro remote
<CrazyLemon> in go?
 * CrazyLemon hides
<msev-> dz0ny, zakon, a bo direkt interfaceov z goprojem?
<msev-> :D
<msev-> https://bitbucket.org/schdef/home-companion/src pol ti bom pa Å¡e apk od tega dal
<dz0ny> https://goo.gl/photos/oLnMAcX3jbpuJDGw8
<jabuk> Shared album - The dz0ny - Google Photos
<zdobbie> "The dz0ny"
<dz0ny> a dz0ny sounds fake
<msev-> dz0ny, a mikrofon loh zaštartaš?
<msev-> a ga ma?
<dz0ny> ura nima mikrofona
<msev-> ups pol tole ni uporabno :D
<msev-> no ni panike :)
<msev-> pač morm met v glavi da jo bi imel samo za šport
<msev-> a zvočnik ma dz0ny ?
<dz0ny> ne
<msev-> ja nč pol bi pa samo tekstovn feedback od mycrofta prikazovala ta ura :) neki je
<dz0ny> ne še naročit
<dz0ny> avgusta pride v2
<msev-> najs
<msev-> mogoče bo pa v1 pol cnej pol :)
<msev-> top
<msev-> ok čak še 2 appa ti bom dal
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3Z2xZM2tlcVR6OFk/view?usp=sharing en od apkjev je od ghostracerja :D
<jabuk> de.stefanheintz.smarthome_1.8.9.apk - Google Drive
<dz0ny> ghostracer ne gre gor
<msev-> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B87FK33qoAT3czg0WnlBcDJNRjA/view?usp=sharing
<jabuk> com.bravetheskies.ghostracer_0.9.6.5.apk - Google Drive
<msev-> aja ups, sam sj si reku da je strava ane :)
<msev-> zakaj pa ghostracer ne gre...kaj pa oruxmaps npr? :D
<msev-> http://www.oruxmaps.com/OruxMaps7.0.12WEB.apk
<dz0ny> ne
<dz0ny> nc od zgornjega ne dela
<dz0ny> k ma tabbar temo
<dz0ny> k je watch nima
<dz0ny> in pol crachne
<msev-> https://amazfit.unsitio.es/debate/oruxmaps-en-amazfit-pace/
<jabuk> Oruxmaps en Amazfit pace – Traducciones del Amazfit Reloj Deportivo
<msev-> tole zgleda dela
<msev-> kaj to pomen tabbar :)
<dz0ny> tema
<dz0ny> sdk
<dz0ny> ne sme je met
<dz0ny> app
<dz0ny> orux je cist neuporaben
<dz0ny> https://goo.gl/photos/M88nfQtk5qDK3ck76
<jabuk> Shared album - The dz0ny - Google Photos
<CrazyLemon> je že kdo upgrejdal iz openwrt na lede? :D
<dz0ny> i
<dz0ny> from begining
<CrazyLemon> a si upgrejdal na .2 ?
<msev-> mogoče se ga da kj skalirat
<dz0ny> msev-: kr na novo bo trebas spisat ui :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: yep
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SENrztriGM
<jabuk> Jim Jefferies Is Confused By Trump’s “P***y" Tape Phrasing- CONAN on TBS - YouTube
<jabuk> Trump’s words don't upset Jim, he's just puzzled by the President’s use of the word “grab." More CONAN @ http://teamcoco.com/video Team Coco is the official ...
<CrazyLemon> bastard
<CrazyLemon> govori kako je slovenia awful
<zdobbie> he's not wrong?
<CrazyLemon> then why you here?! because you love #ubuntu-si crowd?!
<zdobbie> I come here for the memes
<CrazyLemon> we are known for the memes
<slax0r> me-mes
<zdobbie> me-me-s
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: sej je bil pri nas kak mesec nazaj
<lynxlynxlynx> predvidevam, da je pussy bit gor isti
<zdobbie> sej je celoten video na yt
<lynxlynxlynx> iz Å¡panskih borcev?
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbUay7oPLOc
<jabuk> Uncensored - Life in Melania Trump's Hometown - The Jim Jefferies Show - Comedy Central - YouTube
<jabuk> Jim travels to the first lady's hometown of Sevnica, Slovenia, where local shop owners are finding creative ways to cash in on all things Trump. Watch more f...
<zdobbie> ne, tale on-location
<lynxlynxlynx> aja
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGGQWfLzkeE
<jabuk> jim jefferies australian airport security - YouTube
<jabuk> From his "Bare" comedy show. Checking through the Australian airport security
<matjaz> "so everything's white? the trump's will love this."
<matjaz> :DD
<msev-> dz0ny, it would make sense ker zj je več različnih ur k pač samo android laufajo zunaj
<msev-> ni wear edin sistem
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<slax0r> lang?
<zdobbie> not that desperado
<slax0r> huh, zgleda da bo celje spet tolklo?
<zdobbie> WE READY
<slax0r> COME AT ME BRO?
<zdobbie> it did
<matjaz> u ded?
<zdobbie> barely
<matjaz> https://www.theverge.com/2017/6/16/15816174/amazon-whole-foods-acquisition-supermarket-stores?utm_campaign=theverge&utm_content=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter
<jabuk> Amazon is buying Whole Foods for $13.7 billion - The Verge
<jabuk> Amazon is buying American supermarket chain Whole Foods for $13.7 billion, the online retail giant announced today. The acquisition is technically happening as part of a merger agreement that will...
<msev-> a kdo ve kako bi si radarsko sliko padavin kot widget na androidu postavu
<msev-> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=fahrbot.apps.metawidget&hl=sl
<jabuk> Meta Widget – Aplikacije za Android v storitvi Google Play
<jabuk> Meta Widget lahko posnetek spletne vsebine v dinamičnih, interaktivnih gradnikov.
<speed-> jao slax0r
<speed-> na pune si zajebal
<speed-> 10min san bil krej gnes od telefona
<dz0ny> msev-: lej kaj je današnji update dodal https://goo.gl/photos/x2hRnvBvkym5Kjvk9
<dz0ny> :D
<CrazyLemon> počen zaslon!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny https://www.instagram.com/p/BST9ynbDDxq/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_737_evmoulor199_brezzicna_miska_logitech_mx_master__910-004337
<jabuk> Brez�i�na mi�ka Logitech MX Master (910-004337) | EnaA.com
<jabuk> Brez�i�na mi�ka Logitech MX Master (910-004337) z garancijo za najni�jo ceno. Primerjave, testi, ocene, nasveti. Hitra dostava tudi brezpla�no.
<CrazyLemon> kdo je že mislu kupit?
<Matthai> hoj, kdo online?
<msev-> very nice dz0ny
<msev-> a ni to že blo te route
<t3ch> hola wsem! :)
<idioterna> pozno je ze
<t3ch> spi malo kafeja
<t3ch> pa petek je se mi zdi tak da ni neke pozno
<t3ch> :)
<idioterna> nism tak da bi se drogiru
<jabuk> M 2 > 9.km  V od CELJA @17/06/2017 00:52:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.26+N,+15.38+E
<t3ch> :)
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-17
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/sedem-pogresanih-v-trcenju-ameriskega-rusilca-in-trgovske-ladje/425270
<jabuk> Sedem pogrešanih v trčenju ameriškega rušilca in trgovske ladje :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Blizu japonske obale sta trčila ameriški rušilec in ameriška tovorna ladja. Sedem članov posadke z rušilca pogrešajo, trije so ranjeni, med njimi tudi poveljnik.
<CrazyLemon> "ena najbolj tehnično dovršenih bojnih ladij na svetu z izjemno razvitim radarskim sistemom"
<CrazyLemon> riiight
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go go go
<zdobbie> né
<zdobbie> tale spust bo zdej sketchy af
<speed-> hellow!
<zdobbie> Japoglejga!
<speed-> nic gledat!
 * speed- slaps slax0r around a bit with a large trout
<zdobbie> HARDER
<speed-> ka me je vceraj zajebal ej
<speed-> neverjetno
<zdobbie> vse povej
<speed-> ja 10min sem bil stran od telefona celi dan
<speed-> pa te me glih klical
<speed-> pa ko sem ga nazaj klical ze bil v ms...
<speed-> ja na pivo sva hotela it :D
<zdobbie> oooffffff
<speed-> razumes, kaki bad?
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/1I7ULt1.jpg
<dz0ny> https://streamable.com/f0fa1
<jabuk> Ubuy - Streamable
<jabuk> Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/sodisce-jastogi-pred-kuhanjem-v-kropu-ne-smejo-neupraviceno-trpeti/425287
<jabuk> Sodišče: Jastogi pred kuhanjem v kropu ne smejo "neupravičeno trpeti" :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<jabuk> Italijansko kasacijsko sodišče je odločilo, da lastniki restavracij jastogov pred kuhanjem ne smejo hraniti na ledu, saj jim to povzroča "neupravičeno trpljenje" pred smrtjo.
<zdobbie> koncno!
<yang> zdaj morjo dat sam se prepoved na kuhanje in strezbo v restavracijah
#ubuntu-si 2017-06-18
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 23.3°C @18.06.2017 5:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 28%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:16:58, Kulminacija: 13:07:31, Sončni zahod: 20:58:04
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 07s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> tle je 12 stopinj
<idioterna> ok 13
<CrazyLemon> tle je 19
<idioterna> bom sliku
<idioterna> nc, dol
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/upgrade-warm-morning.jpg
<idioterna> ceprov verjetn bo bl zanimiv
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/big-lunch-thirsty-suni.jpg
<[nitro]> dobro jutro vsi v kanalu .. nujno bi rabil nekaj informacij glede ubuntu in voyo a kdo ve ali to že uporablja pod ubuntu ?
<[nitro]> zanimam me nekaj zadeve glede te teme .. če kdo ima izkusnjo iz voyo.si pod ubuntu bi prosil da se javi ker mi ena malenkost ne zagrab.. pa ne vem ali sem nekaj narobe namestu ali lahko ostane nemotece v sistemu in to ni krivo in je drugo krivo ..
<[nitro]> dejansko me pa zanima ali je pri vojo.si potrebn pod ubuntu nujno silverlight ali kaj v tem smislu za dolocene posnetke in ali ima tudi flash posnetke ki delujejo ok ?
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] poskusi pa sporoči :D
<[nitro]> zadeva je taka bla:
<[nitro]> mislu sem da mora bit silverlight in sem namestu libjs-mediaelement
<[nitro]> pol smo se pa loginali in probali en nakljucen posnetek in ni blo slike
<[nitro]> a tale mediaelement je nujen al sm ga po nepotrebnem namestu
<[nitro]> ž'
<[nitro]> ?
<CrazyLemon> silverlight  zihr ne ker je to microsoftova zadeva.. moonlight al kaj je že je za linux
<[nitro]> no to vem ... malo sm raziskoval in sm nasel tale paket ki sm omenu in sm ga namestu
<[nitro]> moram se 1x probat
<[nitro]> sam ni zame
<CrazyLemon> [nitro] lahk pa probaš neki v tem smislu https://anbox.io/
<[nitro]> je pa se nekaj .. na webu sm vidu da je treba masine povezat neki v zvezi s tem .. prej je mela masina windows 7 sedaj ima ubuntu in drug hostname
<[nitro]> a to kaj vpliva da ne dela ali ne more se ?
<CrazyLemon> povezat na kaj? internet?
<[nitro]> pa se moj frend je zacetnik ni mi se reku al tud cist ne ve dobro al gleda voyo prek strani ponudnika svojega ali v primeru doticne strani voyo.si .. kako je s tem ?
<[nitro]> mislu sm nekaj v smislu da dovoli ali ne dovoli masini sam samo ugibam ker nimam pojma o voyo
<CrazyLemon> voyo je voyo.si
<[nitro]> masina je sla iz windows 7 na ubuntu 16.04.2 64 bit
<[nitro]> no sej smo prisli not
<[nitro]> v voyo.si
<[nitro]> a je mozno da eni posnetki delajo drugi pa ne =
<[nitro]> ?
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne!
<CrazyLemon> malca
<tadej> hmm
<tadej> Failed to talk to shutdownd, proceeding with immediate shutdown: Connection refused
<idioterna> your computer is sentient and doesn't want to be shut down
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> go johnny go go go
<tadej> kok ugasnem hidica
<tadej> hudica
<CrazyLemon> tako da ga izključiš iz elektrike? :D
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo gledal guardians of the galaxy 2?
<CrazyLemon> meh..cam quality
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ChicagoPhotoSho/status/875708981511163905
<jabuk> Jeff Lewis on Twitter: "Bezos: "Alexa, buy me something from Whole Foods"Alexa: "Buying Whole Foods"Bezos: Shit"
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: nisem, sem pa prebral jokerjevo mnenje - naj bi bil odličen
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/18952871_1947885878826996_3184891857369479445_n.jpg?oh=ba5711e3fc506b4785fe1befafc88035&oe=59D1E9B1
<yang> hehe
<yang> zdaj samo vprasanje, kaj je blo prej risanka al fotka
<idioterna> 1990http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/images/Original/122332.jpg
<idioterna> http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/images/Original/122332.jpg
<idioterna> tole je
<idioterna> baje iz leta 2000 risanka
<yang> heh
<CrazyLemon> 2002 or smth
<[nitro]> CrazyLemon, hvala prej za namige .. flash ni zagrabu .. v chrome ok dela ocitno :)
<yang> A se iz Instagrama da nalagat fotke iz Racunalnika, al deluje samo z mobilnim telefonom ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> .yt extras you havin a laugh
<jabuk> Are you having a laugh? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w1y-kMPNcM
<yang> hm pa panoramske fotke tut niso mozne, zgleda samo kvadratne
<yang> da tko rendira
<yang> majo vsi neki odrezane glave pa to
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmpbhcq9zw8
<jabuk> D BASE - Vase poglej - YouTube
<jabuk> D BASE, ki je na letošnji EMI navdusil s mladostno pozitivo in skladbo 'Spet živ' (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMG1kw-wFqs ) predstavlja novo avtorsko sk...
<yang> ...izjemen mlad vokalist...
<dz0ny> https://youtu.be/cbm2hXtGNuc
<jabuk> Ups - YouTube
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-11
<speed-> jutro
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> in a se že kj dogaja glede sestavljanja koalicij
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> a pozna kdo kak android app za GPG keye z katerimi lahko odklepas svoje keye z fingerprint scannerjem?
<slax0r> zdaj mam openkeychain in te opcije nima
<slax0r> pa je malo nadlezno ze postalo vpisovat geslo
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5742.08, low: 5660.53, high: 6235.89, bid: 5741.34, ask: 5751.38
<slax0r> welp
<b4d> A se da kako preverit ce je wget prenesel datoteko, ali je samo ugotovil da ze obstaja enaka lokalno? Vem za -N, ampak ni nobenega outputa v smislu hey, stderr 3 something, vedno se zakljuci z 0...
<slax0r> a ne prepise vedno?
<slax0r> oz. shrani kot file.1 takrat
<slax0r> -c prepise ce server ne podpira continue
<b4d> jap, zato z -N eksperimentiram, ki pac ne prepise ce je fajl ze
<b4d> ampak ne vem kako bi dobil informacijo o tem ali potegnil nov fajl al ne
<slax0r> *shrug*
<metalcamp> b4d: ne bi prej preverjal, če file obstaja lokalno?
<slax0r> -f is hard :P
<slax0r> and race condition dewd
<b4d> metalcamp: vpicil sem se v to da valjda wget to zna naredit :D
<metalcamp> b4d: ja, -N ti reši sam, če pa hočeš primerjavo z outputom pa spišeš wrapper
<metalcamp> slax0r: res je :)
<b4d> evo s tem se igram :D https://git.sablun.org/b4d/gitea-update/src/branch/master/gitea-update.sh
<jabuk> b4d/gitea-update: Script to update gitea to latest version on sablun.org - git.sablun.org
<jabuk> gitea-update - Script to update gitea to latest version on sablun.org
<dz0ny> Make ma bin deps :P
<dz0ny> b4d: https://github.com/ubuntu-si/arso-api/blob/master/Makefile#L38
<jabuk> arso-api/Makefile at master · ubuntu-si/arso-api · GitHub
<jabuk> GitHub is where people build software. More than 28 million people use GitHub to discover, fork, and contribute to over 85 million projects.
<dz0ny> kej v tem smislu
<dz0ny> lahko pa head req nardiš na remote file
<dz0ny> pa primerjaš size z local
<b4d> dz0ny: cool, bom pogledal
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, neki je pršlo na ubuntu mailing listo ...
<sasa84> Dear,
<sasa84> It's a beautiful day and i'am in a hurry to get in touch with you asap!
<sasa84> My name is Sevgi, and I'm from Turkey.
<sasa84> I really do believe in a destiny with a bright future for myself and that you could become a part of it become my true soulmate.
<sasa84> I do want to be next to a loving man.
<sasa84> I love traveling, movies, pop music, seafood, and doing crazy things, but i feel like loneliness is swallowing me intensely lonely sometimes.
<sasa84> I wish to find for my second half, who a man that will give me a real hope and true love!
<sasa84> Hope you're interested in becoming a part of my adventure and will reply back soon.
<sasa84> In the next letter, I'll send you my photo.
<sasa84> Please write me back using my personal email: sev28tr@yahoo.com
<sasa84> --------------------------
<sasa84> Your true soul,
<sasa84> Sevgi.
<b4d> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 men se zdi da je ta mail zate
<sasa84> išče "loving man"
<zdobbie> to naj speed- cez vzame
<speed-> kaj, a saso?
<speed-> :D
<zdobbie> Sevgija
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> hvala zdobbie :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 nope.. he wants to be next to a loving man
<CrazyLemon> mislim..sej se da vse zmenit..i'll be in the room next to you two
<sasa84> sevgi je punca, ki išče tipa
<CrazyLemon> sevgi means love in turkish
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> sasa84 je moja :P
<b4d> cakaj da te msev- slisi :D
<slax0r> oh noes :D
<CrazyLemon> cakaj da te gospa slax0r prebere!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<slax0r> ali pa gospod sasa84 :X
<CrazyLemon> sevgi? he wont mind
<slax0r> kek
<sasa84> <slax0r> sasa84 je moja :P
<sasa84> <3
<slax0r> xoxo
<msev-> slax0r u can have her :), you have my blessing :)
<slax0r> msev-: sem si oddahnil :P
<msev-> čeprov nevem kko niste connectal dots
<msev-> m-sev sev-gi :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> ups nism prebral kaj je napisal zj sm mal zafailal -> i want to be next a loving man :D
<msev-> hahaha
<slax0r> lol
<slax0r> self-burn
<slax0r> ti bomo zrihtali enega :)
<slax0r> speed-: ^
<msev-> js bi rajš tebe slax0r sj naju lahko oba s saso podelaš :D
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> https://media.giphy.com/media/zXeX29w6jxjAk/giphy.gif
<sasa84> https://gph.is/1L8RhEZ
<jabuk> Nervous Lana Del Rey GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk> Discover & share this Lana Del Rey GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<slax0r> sasa84: vsak rollercoaster ride nekaj stane, pa naj je se tako hitro konec voznje :P
<msev-> zanč mi je ena bejba rekla da si je predstavljala da sm višji :D
<sasa84> slax0r, se mi zdi, da si se mal zapletu ... jaz in msev-
<sasa84> pa sem misnla, da je samo the CrazyLemon ...
<slax0r> sasa84: zapletu?
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5746.30, low: 5635.49, high: 6206.15, bid: 5733.45, ask: 5743.15
<zdobbie> 2K BY JULY
<slax0r> 4sure
<zdobbie> this time ... definitely
<slax0r> bo koncno speed- kaj kupil
<zdobbie> zdej ze pol leta caka
<zdobbie> se vec
<slax0r> od oktobra
<slax0r> skoraj leto dni
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> no, sej bo
<CrazyLemon> dobu nokio!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> edina težava je.. da nimam nano SIMa :/
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5761.96, low: 5635.49, high: 5994.81, bid: 5750.86, ask: 5762.05
<CrazyLemon> HODL
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> hoedl
<CrazyLemon> https://store.steampowered.com/app/581320/Insurgency_Sandstorm/
<jabuk> Save 10% on Insurgency: Sandstorm on Steam
<upd> http://www.agt.si/racunalniska-oprema/trdidiski/samsung-970-evo-MZ-V7E250BW.html a to so novi ssd ji
<jabuk> Samsung M.2 970 EVO series SSD NVMe 250GB :: Trdi diski :: AGT Trgovina d.o.o.
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-12
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> how do u rate this vibe?
<slax0r> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5814.91, low: 5635.49, high: 5888.77, bid: 5814.91, ask: 5824.35
<slax0r> aj boze
<slax0r> zdobbie kolk zgleda slabo
<zdobbie> kaj zgleda slabo?
<slax0r> ja malo gor poglej :)
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> kle gor?
<CrazyLemon> also.. tale authenticator is a mess
<CrazyLemon> zakaj se lepo ne syncajo vsi podatki ki so not v cloud
<CrazyLemon> in pol se samo prijavim v app pa je vse notri
<CrazyLemon> ne pa da moraš na vsak fcking site it v nastavitve pa ponovno vse dodat
<slax0r> becaus
<slax0r> because*
<slax0r> fuck you
<slax0r> that's why
<msev-> haha zj se neki učim in je referenca na Yang-a notr :D
<msev-> da so Yang in sodelavci razvili triplastno tableto :D
* zdobbie changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 18.10 aka Cosmic Cutiefish
<zdobbie> ssssshhhhhh
<slax0r> cosmic cutiefish... what in the actual fuck...
<speed-> Possible delay in delivery due to arrival at incorrect carrier facility
<speed-> ATPOST best post :D
<slax0r> kek
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> \o/
<sasa84> lep pozdravček, roza samorogi!
<idioterna> is that
<idioterna> did you just
<idioterna> call us penises?
<sasa84> nope ... ampak bi bilo verjetno boljš kot roza samorogi :P
<sasa84> roza samorogi... to meji že na sovražni govor
<slax0r> hey hey, my eyes are up here!
 * sasa84 pogleda dol...osramočena
<idioterna> ja sej so dost roza barve ponavad
<sasa84> od slax0r ni
<idioterna> cudn
<sasa84> take barve je k gibanica
<sasa84> s pikcami
<slax0r> kaj si pa delala z njim da je tak? :O
<sasa84> mam pač rada gibanico ... ne bit zoprn zdej :P
<slax0r> a zdaj sem pa zoprn :P
<idioterna> cestitam
<slax0r> for?
<slax0r> speed-: enkrat si pastal en wifi repeater iz amazona tukaj...enkrat sem kliknil gor, pa zaj nonstop dobivam maile od amazona ce hocem kupit wifi repeater
<slax0r> ffs
<speed-> lol
<speed-> kupi
<speed-> pa bo mir!
<slax0r> aha
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sem kupil ze graficno na amazonu
<slax0r> pa sem dobival maile za graficne
<slax0r> ce bi slucajno se jih rabil 5
<speed-> jap
<speed-> skrbijo zate!
<sasa84> ooo, to pa je ponudba!
<sasa84> men pa gugl ponuja sama kolesarska oblačila ... čuti, da rabim nove hlače
<b4d> Evo ko smo glih pri kolesarstvu, frendu za 30ko zbiramo za kolo in ker nimamo dovolj in ne vemo kaksnega bi rad, dobi denar in taksno tablico za gor dat ko kupi :D Vezice seveda v UCI barvah :D
<b4d> https://b4d.sablun.org/tmp/kolo.jpg
<idioterna> loh bi iz karbona nardil, da neb take teze sabo trogal
<sasa84> indeed!
<b4d> idioterna: uf to bi blo top :D
<lynxlynxlynx> lepa tablica
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<e1e> o CrazyLemon kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> e1e utrujeno!
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> CrazyLemon ok zdej, ko se je ohladil + vse naredil pred dežjem
<CrazyLemon> ja zdaj je res prijetno..  kinda sorta
<CrazyLemon> če ne bi mel to prekleto morje blizu..bi bilo še bl :)
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 25.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.6°C
<e1e> zakaj pa to?
<CrazyLemon> e1e zato ker ponoči ne pade temperatura tako kot pri vas :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon aja, za mene ponavadi tak preveč pade in me pol zebe lol
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej to! to je najboljši del :D
<e1e> CrazyLemon men ne, ker se morem potem obleči ...
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> neki bo! :)
<e1e> a že spet?
<e1e> ah do nas še ne bo tak hiter prišl
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-13
<napsy> jutro
<zdobbie> bae: "come over" msev-: https://i.imgur.com/gh7dFqY.gifv
<jabuk> Threading the needle at 45mph +
<speed-> jou
<slax0r> jutro
<b4d> jutro
<pitastrudl> hi
<CrazyLemon> mater so nadležni pri bobu
<msev-> jou my niggaz
<CrazyLemon> za novo sim kartico potrebujejo 'geslo ki ste ga nastavili ob prijavi'
<CrazyLemon> ampak to ni login geslo.. ampak geslo za identifikacijo
<CrazyLemon> Za pripravo ponudbe bomo na primer uporabili podatke o času in trajanju posameznih opravljenih klicev ter obsegu in vzorcu uporabe prenosa podatkov ali lokacijske podatke.
<sasa84> pošl jih nekam :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, in zakaj mene nič ne pokličeš?
<sasa84> pa bi mela kao srčkasto linijo in 70% off
<sasa84> slax0r bi znal kej več povedat
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 17.3°C @13.06.2018 6:10 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:32, Kulminacija: 13:04:28, Sončni zahod: 20:55:24
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 41min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> Your method of delivery is: prime Standard
<CrazyLemon> also.. i dont get this amazon prime shit
<CrazyLemon> kao prime delivery.. plačal sm pa vseeno 7€ za to
<sasa84> sej bo prime ... račun bo tiskan na 100g papirju in ne na 80
<slax0r> sasa84: kaj bi jaz znal vec povedat? :O
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ni vsak item prime, tisti so posebej oznaceni
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pri tem piše 'prime standard'
<slax0r> then
<slax0r> I dunno
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: cue geslo za identifikacijo: https://www.passwordstore.org/
<jabuk> Pass: The Standard Unix Password Manager
<jabuk> Pass is the standard unix password manager, a lightweight password manager that uses GPG and Git for Linux, BSD, and Mac OS X.
<sasa84> jaz imam lastpass slax0r
<slax0r> sasa84: jaz se tudi, za par strani ki se mi jih se ni dalo preselit
<dz0ny> enpass ftw
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: zakaj bob?
<dz0ny> js tle vidm folk k ma telemah zarad balkan opcije
<dz0ny> pa hot k je ma neomejeno klicev
<slax0r> pass ftw
<msev-> sasa84, djva midva met srčkasto linijo
<msev-> pa te bom peljal na srčkasto cesto pol
<msev-> :D
<msev-> boš kolesarla tm...aveš kakšno lepo novo profilko boš mela :P hahha
<sasa84> slax0r, ... kje si?
<slax0r> sasa84: lj
<sasa84> varuj me in vodi me, amen :D
 * slax0r casts cloak of protection on sasa84 
<speed-> kam smo prisli
<speed-> po telefonu ze mam sestanek s firmo :D
<speed-> ko majo tak v kurcu wifi ;)
<msev-> sasa84, a slax0r je tvoj bog :P
<msev-> haha
<slax0r> vec kot le to
<msev-> dominus et deus
<sasa84> mater et magister
<msev-> a to je slax0r
<msev-> haha
<msev-> a se boš podojila na njemu hahah
<zdobbie> some Freud material here
<sasa84> msev-, ccc
<sasa84> zdobbie, mhm ... še mal junga dejmo not in pošlmo msev- , da riše mandale
<sasa84> baje to sprošča
<sasa84> fantički, pridem še mal kasnej ;)
<sasa84> čafči
<zdobbie> jao te kolesarji https://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kolesar-pri-skofji-loki-prehiteval-avtomobil-in-padel-po-tleh.html
<jabuk> Vsak dan prvi - 24ur.com
<jabuk> Vodilni slovenski spletni medij: aktualni dogodki iz Slovenije in tujine, Å¡portne novice ter ekskluzivni prispevki iz sveta zabave.
<speed-> za zapor!
<slax0r> a ni danes neka bike dirka po sloveniji?
<speed-> kolesarji mislim
 * speed- hides
<zdobbie> slax0r: genug, po prekmürju se fjakajo
<slax0r> zdobbie: a se jim ne bos pridruzil?
<zdobbie> nemorn, prenizek rang je to zame
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> sorry :P
<zdobbie> OK, ce sem posten, rang je OK
<zdobbie> ampak nimam pasusa, tko da ne bi mogu v Prekmürju vozt
<slax0r> a to ap ne dobi vsak ja
<slax0r> saj bi povedal da poznas naju z speed- pa bi slo skoz
<slax0r> ali pa bi te zaprli direktno, ne vem
<zdobbie> ja mene je strah, dab na drugi strani mostu dobu vreco cez glavo
<zdobbie> zvecer pa bi se znajdu v budimpeskem zaporu
<slax0r> opravicen strah
<slax0r> ne bi verjel kolko krat se mi to zgodi
<zdobbie> a ne nosis pasusa s sabo?
<slax0r> pozabljam ga doma
<zdobbie> jeba
<speed-> https://scontent.flju2-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/35234908_1529437610498391_6777150693040979968_o.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=6a3bc69a166f78cb55e74d36291d24a2&oe=5BAB0CF9
<speed-> vceraj na madzarskem
<speed-> :)
<idioterna> fasisti
<metalcamp> o/
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny zakaj pa ne bob :)
<metalcamp> zakaj ne hot?
<slax0r> zakaj ne telekom?
<metalcamp> #letthegamesbegin
<zdobbie> zakaj ne jogurtkonekt?
<slax0r> lack toes and toddler ant
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<b4d> hofer is hot, bob is not
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: bob ma manj klicev pa prenosa za isto ceno
<dz0ny> ne vem pa kaj je z gostovanjem v tujini
<metalcamp> b4d: lol
<zdobbie> MÜRA NA EUROSPORTU
<zdobbie> beautiful https://i.imgur.com/L7WLS7t.jpg
<zdobbie> lepo, da grejo z dirko tud v tujino
<speed-> lol
<speed-> sem jih vido
<speed-> kurci eni
<speed-> cesto so mi zaprli sem mogel v gostilno
<zdobbie> ulice mate pa nevarnejse ka v Hondurasu
<zdobbie> polno otokov pa plocnikov ka se naenkrat dvignejo iz ceste
<zdobbie> redarjev pa nikjer
<zdobbie> najbrz v gostilni
<Lurker69> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5370.97, low: 5215.01, high: 5759.98, bid: 5369.99, ask: 5373.61
<idioterna> ni se 2k
<upd_> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.2°C
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.8°C
<upd_> :|
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTf5j9LDObk
<jabuk> The bitcoin : bubble - YouTube
<jabuk> Together to the mooon : btc : 12eXhPbYzNx56gbiVQUAiMzM2pTxNZGf53 eth : 0xE6f0a9D05f3276d323C0345373A53ff02B048318 L'élite
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7q1jtYiRjU
<jabuk> Insurgency: Sandstorm Multiplayer Gameplay (Exclusive E3 2018 Gameplay) - YouTube
<jabuk> I got to play Insurgency: Sandstorm at E3! This gameplay is from the Co-op mode, where 8 players must take points and advance throughout the map! Patreon! ► ...
<upd_> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd_> hm
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-14
<napsy> jutro
<andrej> vecer =}
<b4d> hi
<slax0r> jutro
<metalcamp> o/
<metalcamp> zdobbie: so many umlauts
<zdobbie> ü mad?
<CrazyLemon> bob is weird.. vedno mi odgovarjajo na mail med 2.00 - 5.00am :D
<CrazyLemon> outsourceajo support indijcem? :D
<speed-> MÜRA
<b4d> V soboto grem tja bolj v vase tuje konce, na Kobilje :)
<slax0r> pasus mas?
<b4d> yes
<b4d> pa dovolilnico enega nativca tam :D
<b4d> spet se ga bomo nabliskali :D
<metalcamp> b4d: v kobilje
<metalcamp> slax0r: :D
<b4d> metalcamp: thanks, bom si zapomnil ČD
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 24.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 23.1°C
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 18.10 aka Cosmic Cuttlefish
<upd> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5748.00, low: 5283.62, high: 5795.27, bid: 5748.10, ask: 5755.85
<upd> .btc usd
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v USD: last: 6640.87, low: 6230.87, high: 6708.10, bid: 6644.89, ask: 6648.07
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-15
<slax0r> jutro
<msev-> zakaj ni več tega matjaza no :D
<CrazyLemon> nokia je zakon.. en teden potem ko je pixel dobu security patch je že na voljo na nokii \o/
<metalcamp> jutro
<metalcamp> CrazyLemon: katero si nabavil?
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp 7 plus :)
<metalcamp> hm...
<metalcamp> pri nas?
<metalcamp> ali si se zmenil z italijani? :D
<CrazyLemon> metalcamp nope..italjani so poslali :d
<CrazyLemon> pri nas sicer je na eni spletni trgovini..sam je razlika cca 80€ s poštnino vred
<slax0r> kam se dajo v ubuntu iptables pravila da se po bootu spet normalno nazaj postavi?
<metalcamp> uporabljaš iptables-persistent?
<slax0r> dafuq is dis?
<slax0r> cisti, pure iptables nat chain rule
<slax0r> a to nima kak /etc/rc.d/rc.local ?
<metalcamp> slax0r: če uporabiš zgornji package samo spreminjaš conf v /etc/iptables/rules.v4 ali /etc/iptables/rules.v6
<metalcamp> načeloma lahko tudi naložiš ko gre interface up
<slax0r> kako se pa tu kaj strinja z dockerjem in njegovimi ruli?
<dz0ny> dockerju lahko rečeš no iptables
<dz0ny> pa pol routing dela z docker-proxy al neki podobnega
<dz0ny> sam ne boš rabil, razen če ne delaš kaj kompleksnega kar se nanaša na docker
<slax0r> rly? tolk naj kompliciram za en iptables rule?
<slax0r> dafuq ubuntu?!
<slax0r> samo en simple nat prerouting rule je treba po rebootu da se vzpostavi
<slax0r> pa ze rabim installirat pkg in reconfigurat docker?!
<slax0r> a res ni neke skripte ki se po bootu pozene?
<slax0r> aha...iz nekega razloga to ni v /etc/rc.d/rc.local ampak kar v /etc/rc.local
<slax0r> problem...solved...I guess
<dz0ny> slax0r: fora je da docker meša iptables
<dz0ny> in ponavad doda svoj chain
<dz0ny> no to zihr doda
<dz0ny> in če bi recmo hotu nardit kšn nat na container pol rata jeba
<slax0r> to vem ja
<slax0r> ampak imam samo prerouting iz 80 na 7990
<slax0r> ker bitbucket, ki ni v dockerju, docker je za druge zadeve, nima opcije spreminjat listen porta
<slax0r> because, atlassian
<andrej> heh
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-16
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 24°C @16.06.2018 13:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:21, Kulminacija: 13:05:04, Sončni zahod: 20:56:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> najs
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> :\
<zdobbie> najs ... NOT
<sasa84> o zdobbie
<sasa84> a si priden?
<zdobbie> jako
<sasa84> ooo
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 22.6°C @16.06.2018 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 55%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:21, Kulminacija: 13:05:04, Sončni zahod: 20:56:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 26s, Luna je v ščipu
#ubuntu-si 2018-06-17
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 17.5°C @17.06.2018 6:20 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 76%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:13:22, Kulminacija: 13:05:16, Sončni zahod: 20:57:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 15ur 43min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> luna me je uščipnila
<idioterna> au
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5624.03, low: 5461.85, high: 5667.37, bid: 5609.49, ask: 5623.51
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 432.591521661 (0.0767966 BTC)
<CrazyLemon> Ne nadaljujte - opustite prednosti predsednika vlade
<CrazyLemon> google translate ftw :D
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-10
<andrej> https://pasteboard.co/IiGR2IE.jpg
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ker nimam mastercard/visa
<slax0r> deezer pa sprejema paypal
<Marjan> 40
<napsy> lp
<msev--> idioterna, prejšn teden sem naredu tekom celga tega 250km :), v soboto pa 100km naenkrat, pa v nedeljo sem šel še hikeat v hribe tko da me zj kolk boli :( :D
<msev--> v sredo gremo pa bajkat po hrvaških otokih, top :D
<msev--> kje loh kupm najcnej look pedala
<msev--> sm zj v soboto probov se prpet in je ful lažji gont
<msev--> res je top
<msev--> sam dobr sm na karboncu
<msev--> kaj mislte da ma večji vpliv a pedala (če si prpet vs da nisi) a teža in material okvirja
<CrazyLemon> kaj je narobe s shimano pedali?
<CrazyLemon> pa zakaj za vraga vedno mora biti 'najcnej' preklet gorenc
<slax0r> js sm pa na temle bil cez vikend http://ix.io/1Ln8.png
<CrazyLemon> why do we have to download your file?!?!
<CrazyLemon> is it a virus!?malware?!
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdaj pa lepo odpre
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<slax0r> mislim da ta paste posilja vse slike kt text/plain
<idioterna> how rude
<msev--> sj bom za 40 eur une kupu ja :D to je cheap enough :D
<msev--> LooK
<msev--> Pedala Keo Classic 3 black
<msev--> zto k ma bejba ene čevlje za look odveč pa mava prbližn isto cifro
 * msev-- tries to push foot in the shoe vigorously
<CrazyLemon> a je tudi ona tak cheapskate kot ti?! :D
<msev--> nope
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> l
<zdobersek> hyd
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-11
<CrazyLemon> "Open source, by the way, is not a way to dodge export law. Copyright to open source software is still owned by some entity—Google owns the Android copyright, for instance, while Linus Torvalds and others own Linux. US export law still applies."
<msev--> a to je trump hump izjavu
<CrazyLemon> nope..to so posledice trumpa
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tako US odvetniki interpretirajo trumps ban
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/NeurjeSi/status/1138514237754630144
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-12
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/62425015_10216816007026517_8350812652867420160_n.jpg?_nc_cat=104&_nc_ht=scontent-frt3-1.xx&oh=e3a8a0e05e6ba446f09362bae6671d41&oe=5D80625B
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t balls
<napsy> kje pa je blo to?
<CrazyLemon> med ljubljano pa belo krajino
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ice balls actually
<slax0r> unless you're sh1tting ice?
<CrazyLemon> aren't we all?!?
<slax0r> I'm afrait there is something wrong with you my man
<CrazyLemon> hm.. my psychiatrist also said that.. weird
<slax0r> afraid*
<slax0r> damn.. late
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-13
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> moneta je sedaj valu? https://www.valu.si/
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-14
<napsy> lp
<napsy> kolk prometa ima ubuntu.si? :)
<CrazyLemon> 0
<CrazyLemon> ne beležimo več prometa since GDPR :)
<CrazyLemon> fun fact.. to sovpada tudi z zadnjim wordpress upgrejdom!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> sad but funny!
<CrazyLemon> v starih časih je bilo nekje 200-300 klikov na dan.. če se prav spomnim :)
<napsy> oh well
<napsy> pomen da noben nima nobenih tezav z ubuntu :)
<slax0r> can't have problems with ubuntu if you don't use ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> preach
 * CrazyLemon haz a new maus
#ubuntu-si 2019-06-16
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: introduce us your new maus
<CrazyLemon> slax0r this is the g502 hero.. g502 hero this is slax0r
<CrazyLemon> ko smo pri temu.. a kupi kdo razer deathadder elite? :>
<andrej> napsy:  ali pa vsi uporabljajo centos :D
<slax0r> niti ni tako drago
<slax0r> sm pricakoval visjo ceno
<slax0r> js bi pa tole https://ergodox-ez.com/
<CrazyLemon> slax0r 75€
<CrazyLemon> toliko kot razer
<CrazyLemon> but much better build quality
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-12
<A4L> Vejica manjka v TOPIC.
<zbe> ./topic Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 20.04 aka Focal Fossa vejica
<idioterna> :clap:
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/prevajanje/seznam-prednostih-paketov-za-prevajanje/ | 20.04 aka Focal Fossa vejica
<CrazyLemon> yw
#ubuntu-si 2020-06-13
<A4L> ✓
